# Воспитатель в детском саду > Беседка воспитателя > Срочная помощь воспитателю >  С миру по нитке.. ищу! прошу! помогите! (1)

## po4emy4ka

девочки, часто стали встречаться просьбы о помощи. у меня предложение - откроем новую тему о существующих не забывая. так бывает, что экстренная помощь нужна кому-то. в разделах она может и затеряться, а тут... надеюсь, что все будем заходить и *с миру по нитке* помогать. глядишь, *голому - рубашка* готова. 

можно, я начну? все о категории... обещают, что будет защита. опыт работы описала. немного с интернета сдула, под себя переработала. вот теперь с практическим материалом нужна помощь. дело в том, что начала я работать по теме 4 года назад. и с тех пор комиссия у нас в объединении не собиралась. год поработала и от меня отвязались. свою тему приостановила. других дел много. а тема не простая - ПАТРИОТИЧЕСКОЕ ВОСПИТАНИЕ ДОШКОЛЬНИКОВ. с каждым днем что-то меняется, а за годы и подавно. "*работа с детьми дошкольного возраста по воспитанию любви к родному городу*" вот примерное рабочее название. 
в чем конкретно помощь нужна? вот перечень. посмотрите, кто чем может... буду очень благодарна. сделаю - выставлю. 
1. труд А.В.Алешиной «Ознакомление дошкольников с окружающей и социальной действительностью», «Знакомим дошкольников с родным городом»;
2. анкета для родителей и беседы с детьми по выявлению уровня знаний о родном городе;
3. тематический проект для детей старшего дошкольного возраста по патриотическому воспитанию;
4. как можно сделать «волшебный телевизор»?
5. игра: «Кто без чего не может работать» 
6. Занятия в нетрадиционной форме «Город, в котором мы живем»  (любой молодой город, я переделаю под себя);
7. родительское собрание в форме устного журнала на тему «Учим детей знать, любить и беречь свой город» 
8.  песня в исполнении В. Сюткина "этот город самый лучший..."

всем спасибо!

----------


## buba_nata

Вот пока нашла только песню "Браво" "Этот город самый лучший" http://dump.ru/file/4430489
есть еще песня Корнюлика "Город которого нет" Нужна?

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
Вот еще внедрах нашла такую игру по прфессиям  , ее можно и назвать "Кто без чего не может работать"
вот ссылка http://dump.ru/file/4430504

----------


## Иннокентьевна

Инна  нашла  у  себя вот  такие  книги.

 Н.В. Алешина «Ознакомление  дошкольников  с  окружающим  и  социальной  действительностью» ( старшая  группа)

 Конспекты  занятий  из  этой  книги
«История   возникновения  родного  города», «Москва – столица  России. Герб  Москвы»
Только  все  про  Москву.

http://narod.ru/disk/18708360000/%D1...D0%B4.doc.html


Родительское  собрание из  книги Т.Н. Зенина «Родительские  собрания  в  детском  саду»

«Воспитание  любви  к  родному  городу  и  природе  в  детском  саду  и  дома»

http://narod.ru/disk/18708458000/%D1...D0%B5.doc.html

может  что  пригодиться.

----------


## dendav

Наш город не очень большой, но с богатой историей (Феодосия). 
В старшей группе мы использовали такие формы работы:
1.Интересная форма работы совместно с родителями: "Расскажите о своей улице" (с чем (кем) связано название, какие интересные объекты есть на этой улице, фото).
2.Экскурсия в какой-нибудь городской музей, мы ходим, обычно, в краеведческий музей - приурочив этот поход к какому-то празднику (День Победы или День освобождения города) и в Картинную галерею Айвазовского. Как правило, нам помогают родители, а с большинством музеев можно договориться о бесплатном посещении. (Мы таким же образом ходим со старшими в пожарную часть - и пожарникам развлечение, и нам). 
3.Эти люди прославили город (занятие, альбом).
4.Составление детьми творческих рассказов на тему "Если бы я был мэром города" (что бы сделал, изменил, убрал и т.д. Рассказы записываются и дети рисуют к ним иллюстрации.

----------


## dendav

Набираю занятие "Наши пернатые друзья", программное содержание такое:

"Развивать умения детей распознавать птиц по внешнему виду и повадкам. Закрепить знания детей о последовательности в росте птиц (яйцо – птенец – птица). Упражнять детей в классификации птиц на городских, лесных, водоплавающих.
Познакомить детей с пословицами и поговорками о птицах. Продолжать учить отгадывать загадки. Поддерживать интерес детей к познанию природы. Формировать у детей заботливое отношение к пернатым друзьям."

Оборудование:

"Картинки и фотографии птиц; разрезанные на части три яйца; фотографии леса, водоема, города; написанные загадки, пословицы о птицах; изображение гнезда, скворечника; картинки с подписями – названиями птиц;  не полностью раскрашенные изображения птиц; детали аппликации «скворечник»; картинки с этапами развития птиц."

Делала занятие давно, нужно перепечатать и выложить на сайт. Печатать много (14 страниц от руки), времени маловато - если это более-менее то что нужно, то дня через два будет готово.

Оформлено будет примерно так: http://vospitatel.com.ua/zaniatia/pr.../skvorets.html

----------


## Иннокентьевна

У  меня  есть  вот  такие  знаки  из  журнала  « Досуг  в  школе». 
По  ним  мы  рисовали знаки.

----------


## dendav

Готово занятие о птицах "Наши пернатые друзья". http://vospitatel.com.ua/category/priroda.html, смотрите раздел "Птицы".

В этом же разделе я размещала довольно много занятий по конкретным видам птиц, посмотрите, может кое-что пригодится.

----------


## ОЙКОВ

*ksyha84*,
Посмотрите здесь-голоса птиц- http://files.mail.ru/6B8UEL

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*ksyha84*,
Посмотрите здесь-голоса птиц- http://files.mail.ru/6B8UEL

----------


## po4emy4ka

Алена, для начала выставляю визитку нашу на методобъединение. ее можно иправить под себя.
http://files.mail.ru/2E10DZ

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Девочки, обращаюсь к тем, кто занимается с детьми методикой Зайцева (по грамоте).


только знаю. работать не пробовала по методике Зайцева. я - учитель начальных классов и считаю, как нас учили, что инновации - это хорошо забытое старое. вообще, у многих технологий нет продолжения. так и Зайцев. есть склад, но нет обычного слога. пойдут дети в школу и начинай все с начала. все сложно. это мое мнение. школы не так быстро перестраиваются. 
нашла сайт http://www.smartkids.ru/ ссылка. там есть видео. можно посмотреть. опять же - моих восторгов нет. ребенок с яблоком? что это? в каком саду так можно? какой педагог забудет простейшую технику безопасности? тот, кто работает без году неделю? тот, кого Бог миловал? все сложно... я делаю проще. и со школой не в разбежку. может быть, меня просто так учили?

много видео на YouTube. посмотрите! ссылок накидаю.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0NxA484tUg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNPxaDY3n5o
я так же работаю, только по обычной азбуке. дети слова научились читать за указкой. буквы не называю никогда. родителям запретила. только звуки учим. все хорошо идет. и звуков меньше, чем складов у Зайцева. все проще.

----------


## buba_nata

> срочно нужны нетрадиционные спортивные тренажеры для детей.



Это трубка, от рулонов лейнолимума, распиленная на пополам, обтянутая поролоном и обшитая материалом (чехлы снимаются, на замке). Используем на физкультурных занятиях и просто для игр детей.

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Я пока поделиться ничем не могу потому, что не умею закидывать. как только научусь скину все что есть.


заходи, учись, общайся. нас мало, но вместе многое можем.

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131390

*Добавлено через 25 минут*

перепрыгивание... на стенах развешены цели для метания.

это на группах.

вообще я сама готовила целую папку. сейчас она у методиста. можно взять, если очень надо.

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*

это дорожка массажная в бассейн. сами делали. ничего сложного нет.

----------


## nefrit10

нашла в инете, может пригодится в работе с родителями по экологии.
Вариативная модель организации семейного экологического проекта выходного дня "Звуки зимней природы"
Проблема: как и где можно услышать природу?
Игровая мотивация: во дворе мы поиграем - звуки природы все узнаем. 
Цель проекта: 
•	Включение родителей в процесс экологического воспитания дошкольников, формирование единой экологически воспитывающей среды. 
•	Развитие у детей умения выделять разнообразные звуки окружающего мира и передавать их с помощью речевого интонирования. 
Вид проекта: информационно-практико-ориентированный
Срок: кратковременный.
Задачи: 
•	Увлечь детей красотой и своеобразием звуков зимней природы, обогатить эстетические впечатления. Научить слышать звуки природы. 
•	 Развивать фонематическое восприятие, слуховое внимание, связную и образную речь, элементы творческого воображения. 
•	Упражнять в умении выделять разнообразные звуки окружающего мира и природы, правильно использовать тембровую окраску голоса и речевое дыхание при их образной передаче. 
•	Активизировать в речи детей слова: зима, мороз, снежинки, снеговик, скрип, сосульки, санки- ледянки. 
•	Продолжать развивать общую мелкую и артикуляционную моторику, эмоционально-чувственную сферу личности ребенка как одну из компонентов экологической культуры. 
•	Формировать у детей и родителей позитивный опыт по взаимодействию с окружающей средой. 
Одежда ребёнка: тёплый спортивный костюм, меховая шапка, шуба, тёплые носки, валенки или сапоги, варежки.
Место проведения: парк или игровая площадка во дворе. 
Длительность: в течение дня.
Вариативная модель организации деятельности детей и родителей во время зимней прогулки: 
•	При подготовке к прогулке выполните с ребёнком пальчиковую гимнастику «Мы во двор пошли гулять».  
•	На улице организуйте с ребёнком «минуты любования зимней природой». 
•	Предложите выразить свое состояние и настроение в разное время зимы, проведите игру-имитацию «Мимические упражнения»  
•	Нацельте ребёнка на задание «услышать и запомнить звуки природы» во время самостоятельной деятельности. 
•	Обсудите с детьми, какие еще звуки можно услышать дома, на улице, во дворе, в природе, предложите изобразить их. 
•	В заключение прогулки предложите ребёнку игру «Снежинки» или «Снеговик», на координацию слова и движения 
•	По возвращению с прогулки, вспомнить какие звуки природы ребёнок услышал во время игры на улице (вой ветра, пение птиц, скрип снега и полозьев санок, шарканье по ледяной дорожке, скрип деревьев при ветре и т.д.). При необходимости помощи предложить ребёнку упражнение на развитие речевого дыхания и голоса: «Вьюга в лесу» 
•	Рассмотрите с детьми иллюстрации и предложите определить, где можно услышать эти звуки (дома, на улице, во дворе, в природе). 
•	В вечерний период времени вспомните с ребёнком дневную прогулку, наиболее запомнившиеся моменты. Для обогащения впечатлений выполните уже знакомые ребенку упражнения артикуляционной гимнастики: «Снеговики радуются снегу и морозу», «Грустные снеговики весной», «Сосулька», «Санки-ледянки», «Горка», «Саночки», «Ветер» 
•	Рассмотрите с детьми картинки, предложите произнести звуки, которые слышали сегодня на прогулке. Задайте детям вопросы: 
o	Чем отличаются звуки снега в морозную погоду, от звуков снега в теплый зимний денек? 
o	Какие из предложенных картинок можно объединить одним звуком? 
o	Найди в доме предметы, с помощью чего ты смог бы изобразить услышанные сегодня звуки. 
o	Вспомни и произнеси другие звуки природы (это задание можно организовать в виде упражнения «Угадай, на что похож звук?»)  
•	Придумайте с детьми звуковую сказку по предложенному началу: Наступила зима. Завыли частые суровые вьюги…. Воробьи шустро прыгали по дорожкам и повторяли свою неизменную песенку: чирик-чик-чик, синички сидели, нахохлившись на веточках и будто что-то старались сказать шустрым воробышкам: синь- синь- синь. Вдруг раздался скрип морозного снега и вдали показался маленький мальчик, он спешил к кормушке, чтобы накормить своих пернатых друзей…(Родители проговаривают текст, звуки природы произносят дети). 
•	Перед сном выполнить психогимнастику и пластические этюды 
•	Практическая деятельность: нарисуйте совместно с ребенком предметы окружающего мира и явления природы, звуки которых вы слышали во время совместной прогулки. 


                                                             Взаимодействие ДОУ и семьи
ИГРА «СЧАСТЛИВЫЙ СЛУЧАЙ» 
Воспитатель. Дети, вы смотрите по телевидению передачу «Счастливый случай»? Сейчас мы с вами проведем эту игру. У нас будут играть 2 команды.
1 команда – дети.
2 команда – родители.
Какая команда наберет больше очков за 2 минуты, получит призы (песочные часы).
ВОПРОСЫ:
1 команда – ДЕТИ. 
1.	Где живет белка? (В дупле). 
2.	Что растет вниз головой? (Сосулька). 
3.	Могут ли жить в наших лесах белые медведи? (Нет, т.к. они питаются рыбой, и жарко после обеда). 
4.	Какого зверя называют серым? (Волк). 
5.	Почему бабочку называют капустницей? (Ее гусеница ест листья капусты) 
6.	Где у кузнечика ухо? (На ноге). 
7.	Какие деревья называют лиственными? (У которых листья). 
8.	Сколько ног у майского жука? (6 ног). 
9.	Кого называют водными жителями? (Рыб). 
10.	Что случится с пчелой после того, как она ужалит? (Погибает). 
2 команда – РОДИТЕЛИ. 
1.	Какой день по календарю считается началом весны? (21 марта). 
2.	Почему белку зайца называют грызунами? (Грызут все, что им по зубам). 
3.	Какое растение называют зеленым бинтом? (Подорожник). 
4.	Как называется начало реки? (Исток). 
5.	Можно ли паука назвать насекомым? (Нет, у всех насекомых 6 ног, а у паука 8, относится к паукам). 
6.	Что общего у облака и тумана? (То и другое состояние из крохотных капелек воды). 
7.	Кто ходит задом наперед? (Рак). 
8.	Кто считается хвостатым родственником лягушки? (Тритон). 
9.	Каким растением лакомятся гуси? (Гусиный лук). 
10.	Ветки, какого растущего дерева (цветущего) люди приносят в дом? (Верба). 
ОТДЫХ.
(Выступления детей 1 команды – Аэробика).
ЗАМОРОЧКИ ИЗ БОЧКИ.
Из ведра по очереди достают бочонки из лото. На нем номер вопроса. Каждой команде по 3 вопроса. Если кто-то из команды не ответил, отвечает тот, кто в другой команде.
ВОПРОСЫ: 
1.	Не дерево, а суковато. (Олень). 
2.	Кто раньше появляется весной: летучие мыши или летучие насекомые? (Летучие насекомые, т.к. летучие мыши питаются насекомыми). 
3.	Какой месяц в старину называли «сечень»? (Январь – он делил зиму на 2 половины). 
4.	Где дом у жаворонка? (В траве). 
5.	Какую птицу называют царь – птица? (Орел – хищный нрав). 
6.	Из коры какого дерева делают туески? (Березы). 
(Выступление детей — песня "Волшебники").
ТЫ МНЕ — Я ТЕБЕ (по 2 вопроса).
1.	Чем озеро отличается от реки? (Вода в озере не течет). 
2.	Какие растения называются дикорастущими? (Растения, которые никто не сажали, за которыми никто не ухаживает, а если сажали и ухаживали – это культурные растения). 
3.	Как еще называют животных, тело которых покрыто шерстью? (Звери). 
4.	Что относится к неживой природе? (Солнце, воздух, полезные ископаемые). 
(Выступления: Стихи о природе).

Экологическая игра «Почемучки и знатоки»
с детьми и родителями в средней группе детского сада.
Цели: 
•	развитие любознательности, наблюдательности, расширение кругозора через ознакомление с окружающим миром. 
•	воспитание экологической культуры у детей и взрослых. 
Есть просто храм,
Есть храм науки.
А есть ещё природы храм –
С лесами тянущими руки
Навстречу солнцу и ветрам.
Он свят в любое время суток,
Открыт для нас в жару и стынь,
Входи сюда, будь сердцем чуток,
Не оскверняй её святынь.
1 – команда знатоков – дети.
2 – команда знатоков – родители.
Разминка «Подбери слова»
1.	Лес может быть густым, а может быть и …(редким). 
2.	Волк зверь большой, а ёж…(маленький). 
3.	Лось могучий, то есть (крупный, огромный). 
4.	Цветы сирени ароматные (душистые, пахучие). 
5.	Весна бывает ранняя, а бывает (поздняя). 
6.	Почему весь день стучу? Я деревья так (лечу). 
7.	У лошади жеребёнок, а у свиньи (поросенок). 
8.	Стройный, быстрый, рога ветвисты, пасётся весь день, кто же это? (Олень). 
9.	Ягоды малины сладкие, а рябины (горькие). 
10.	Увидев грача, весну (встречай). 
Вопросы и задания для знатоков
1.	Чем кормят животные своих детёнышей? 
2.	Зачем белке длинный, пушистый хвост? (она им рулит во время прыжка). 
3.	Каких перелётных птиц вы знаете? 
4.	Чем деревья отличаются от кустарников? 
5.	Какая птица кладёт яйца в чужие гнёзда? 
6.	Чем покрыто тело рыб, животных, птиц? 
7.	Какой цветок появляется ранней весной? 
8.	Назовите деревья по картинкам. 
Предлагаю знатокам немного отдохнуть. Поиграем в игру. Вы все знаете, что ежи делают запасы яблок, грибов в своей норе. Мы сейчас представим себя ёжиками (корзина с яблоками).Участвуют 2 команды по 4 человека (команда родителей, команда детей).
Воспитатель накладывает на спину игрока 5-6 яблок, а ему необходимо быстрым шагом дойти до края ковра, вернуться к команде. Кто меньше всех потерял яблок, выигрывает.
Отдохнули! Продолжим дальше нашу игру. 
9.	Загадка: Полосатый, словно зебра, и усатый, словно кот, по лесным зелёным дебрям, на охоту он идёт. (Тигр). 
10.	Люблю дразниться и кривляться и на лианах кувыркаться? 
11.	Когда цветёт сирень: летом или весной? 
12.	Загадка: «Стоит ствол, на стволу – кол, на колу дворец, во дворце певец». 
13.	Чем питается белка зимой? 
14.	Почему говорят, что волка ноги кормят? 
15.	Что нужно берёзе, для того чтобы жить? 
16.	Назовите домашних животных? 
17.	Назовите насекомых? 
18.	Что за гриб? (Мухомор). 
Подведение итогов игры, награждение

разрабатывая программу работу с родителями брали за основу
*"Взаимодействие детского сада и семьи в процессе реализации программы «Сообщество»"*Работа с родителями

----------


## nefrit10

*Сказкотерапия*
Наверное, нет человека, который бы не любил сказки. Те из нас, кто незаинтерисован классическими вариантами сказочных историй, смотрят боевики, фильмы ужасов, читают детективы, любовные романы. Но что это, если не современные сказки?
Людям свойственно обмениваться историями. Для того чтобы их рассказать и послушать, мы собираемся за праздничным столом, смотрим шоу по телевизору.
Обмен историями, как и обмен, жизненным опытом, естественная форма взаимодействия между людьми. Поэтому мы считаем сказкотерапию - естественной формой общения и передачи опыта, органичной системой воспитания новых поколений.
На своих занятиях по сказкотерапии мы исследуем сказочные образы, стараемся раскрыть секреты сказкосложения. Эти рекомендации, советы будут полезны и тем, кто предпочитает работать с готовым материалом, и тем, кто любит сочинять сказки сам. Пусть Сказка, живущая внутри Вас, развернет перед вами сокровища Вашей души.
Что же такое сказкотерапия? Это - лечение сказками. Знания испокон веков передавалось через притчи, истории, сказки, легенды, мифы. Знание сокровенное, глубинное, не только о себе, но и об окружающем мире, безусловно, лечит. И именно сегодня, в конце тысячелетия к нему интуитивно тянутся люди. Перечитывают и интерпретируют Библию, ищут скрытый смысл в сказках, легендах и мифах. 
*Сказкотерапия* – это лечение сказками, это открытие тех знаний, которые живут в душе и являются в данный момент психотерапевтическими. 
Некоторые думают, что сказкотерапия – это “детский” метод. В том смысле, что он адресован живому творческому созидательному открытому “детскому началу” в человеке. “Детский” в том смысле, что он ограничен по возрасту. Сказка – это “слоеный пирог”. В каждом слое свой смысл. Когда мы читаем сказку, следим за увлекательным сюжетом, наше бессознательное уже “обнюхивает” “слоеный пирог смыслов” и выбирает самый “вкусный” для себя, который может дать ответ на внутренний вопрос. В этом секрет “вечной молодости” сказок – в любом возрасте можно открыть сокровенное и волнующее.
*Сказкотерапия* – это процесс поиска смысла, расшифровки знаний о мире и системе взаимоотношений в нем.
Действительно, когда начинаешь рассматривать сказку с различных точек, на разных уровнях, оказывается, что сказочные истории содержат информацию о динамике жизненных процессов. В сказках можно найти полный перечень человеческих проблем и образные способы их решения. Слушая сказки в детстве, человек накапливает в бессознательном символический “банк жизненных ситуаций”. В процессе работы мы обращаемся как к жизненному опыту ребенка. Так и к его сказочному “банку жизненных ситуаций”. Часто это позволяет найти нужное решение. Если ребенок с раннего возраста начнет осознавать “сказочные уроки”, отвечать на вопрос: “Чему же нас с тобой учит сказка?”, соотносить ответы со своим поведением, то он станет активным пользователем своего “банка жизненных ситуаций”.
*Сказкотерапия* – это процесс образования связи между сказочными событиями и поведением в реальной жизни. Это процесс переноса сказочных смыслов в реальность.
Хочется верить, что многие родители, педагоги не просто читают детям сказки, но и совместно размышляют над ними.
*Сказкотерапия* – это еще и процесс объективизации проблемных ситуаций. В волшебных сказках на главного героя “сыпется” много испытаний. В результате всех приключений и злоключений ребенок отвечает на вопрос: “Он становится крепче”. *Сказкотерапия* – процесс активизации ресурсов, потенциала личности. Для многих сказки связаны с волшебством. А что такое волшебство? Этот вопрос задавал себе Парацельс. волшебный мир, это невидимый духовный аналог видимой Природы. Населенный сонмами любопытных существ, называемых природными духами. Это, духи земли – гномы, духи воды – ундины, духи огня – саламандры, духи воздуха – сильфы. Духи на самом деле являются живыми созданиями. Идея живой природы дает нам богатый инструмент для развития личности. Если мы расскажем ребенку об удивительных маленьких невидимых существах, живущих в каждом дереве, кусте, цветке, травинке, разве будет желание бездумно ломать ветки и рвать цветы? Мир растений создан для любящего человека. Растения с удовольствием отдают ему свои плоды, а невидимые эльфы могут перелететь в другое растение. Если ребенок будет знать, что в каждом ручейке, озере. Реке живет своя ундина, захочется ему загрязнять воду? Ведь в грязной воде не могут жить духи и она станет мертвой. Если ребенок будет знать. Что даже в маленьком огоньке живет саламандра, захочется ему играть со спичками, безумно разбрасывая испуганных саламандр по дому? Если ребенок будет знать. Что в воздухе живут маленькие сильфы и сильфиды, приносящие хорошие сны и улыбки, неужели он станет в будущем загрязнять воздух удушливыми газами? Сказкотерапия – процесс экологического образования и воспитания ребенка
Но волшебство связано не только с обитателями волшебного мира. Оно связано с творчеством, созиданием, верой в добрые силы и новыми возможностями. Оно невидимо глазом, но ощутимо сердцем.
Волшебство – это еще и превращения. Волшебство происходит внутри нас, постепенно улучшая окружающий мир. Сказкотерапия – процесс улучшения внутренней природы и мира вокруг. Это еще и терапия средой, особой сказочной обстановкой, в которой могут проявиться потенциальные части личности, нечто нереализованное, может материализоваться мечта; а главное в ней появляется чувство защищенности и аромат Тайны…
Этапы в сказкотерапии:
1 этап: устное народное творчество (длится до 11 – 14 лет), в этот период накапливается доверие к миру и веры в свои силы.
2 этап: собирание и исследование сказок и мифов. (К.-Г Юнгана, М.Л. фон Франц, Б. Беттельхейма...), ребенок самостоятельно принимает решения.
3 этап: психотехнический. (“Сочини сказку”), ребенок ищет свое место в жизни: “я такой, какой я есть”, “я совершаю свой жизненный путь, который я для себя выбрал”, “я несу ответственность за свои действия и за то, что происходит со мной”.
4 этап: интегративный. (комплексная концепция), ребенок борется со злом. Оказывается в роли сказочного героя.
Виды сказок: 
1.	Дидактические (в форме учебного задания) 
2.	Медитативные (для снятия психоэмоционального напряжения), дети рисуют, сочиняют, играют, слушают звуки природы, лежат на ковре и мечтают – воображают – “колдуют”. 
3.	Психотерапевтические (для лечения души, с образом главного героя “Я”, доброго волшебника), дети рисуют иллюстрации, изготавливают кукол и ставят спектакли. 
4.	Психокоррекционные (для мягкого влияния на поведение ребенка), читаем проблемную сказку не обсуждая, даем возможность побыть ребенку наедине с самим собой и подумать. 
5.	Художественные (авторские истории, мудрые древние сказки) 
•	народные (с идеями добра и зла, мира, терпения, стремления к лучшему) 
•	сказки о животных; 
•	бытовые сказки; 
•	страшные сказки; 
•	волшебные сказки. 
В сказке всегда Добро побеждает Зло! Сказка близка ребенку по мироощущению, ведь у него эмоционально-чувственное восприятие мира. Ему еще не понятна логика взрослых рассуждений. А сказка и не учит напрямую. В ней есть только волшебные образы, которыми ребенок наслаждается, определяя свои симпатии.
Сегодня сказкотерапия синтезирует многие достижения психологии, педагогики, психотерапии и философии разных культур.
В сказкотерапевтическом процессе сегодня используется пять видов сказок. Которые конструируются в соответствии с актуальной ситуацией и подаются под различными “соусами”: анализ, рассказывание, сочинение, переписывание, кукло-терапия, имидж-терапия, рисование, психодинамические медитации, постановка сказок в песочнице ….
*Сказкотерапия* – это созерцание и раскрытие внутреннего и внешнего мира. Осмысление прожитого, моделирование будущего, процесс подбора каждому ребенку своей особой сказки… Процесс познания а наиболее созвучной нашей Душе образной форме. 
Сказка несет в себе культуру, а также мировоззрение своего народа.
*Сказкотерапия* – это воспитание и лечение сказкой. Сказка не только учит детей переживать, радоваться, сочувствовать, грустить, но и побуждать их к речевому контакту. Это наиболее эффективный способ коррекционного воздействия на ребенка, в котором наиболее ярко проявляется принцип обучения: учить играя. В результате активизируются и совершенствуются словарный запас, грамматический строй речи, звукопроизношение, навыки связной речи, мелодико-интонационная сторона речи, темп, выразительность речи. (Что особенно важно для коррекционных логопедических групп.)
Сказкотерапия тесно связана с арттерапией (терапия искусством) и игровой терапией. Более того – есть связь с телесноориентированной терапией и ТРИЗом.
Дети, как и взрослые, все разные. К каждому нужно подобрать свой ключик. Один ребенок более склонен сочинять и рассказывать, другой не может усидеть на месте, и с ним необходимо двигаться. Комбинируя различные приемы сказкотерапии позволяют помочь ребенку прожить многие ситуации, с аналогами которых он столкнется во взрослой жизни. Можно выделить важнейшие тезисы: глубинный смысл сказки и ее мораль; сказка – источник жизненного опыта, традиций; психологическая защищенность (счастливый конец); ореол тайны и волшебства.
Формы работы:
1.	Рассказывание сказок: рассказывание от 1 и 3 лица; рассказывание и придумывание продолжения. 
2.	Сочинение сказок. 
3.	Куклотерапия (пальчиковые, марионетки). 
4.	Постановка и разыгрывание сказок (иногда совместно с родителями). 
5.	Анализ сказок. 
6.	Имидж-терапия (мгновенное преображение с помощью костюмов). 
7.	Рисование сказок (в детском саду и дома с родителями). 
8.	Медитации на сказку (погружение в какой-либо процесс). 
*Конспект занятия по курсу “Раз словечко, два словечко…” (Риторика)
Подготовительная группа.*“*Путешествие по сказкам”*
Программное содержание:
1.	Закреплять знания детей о вежливости (слова приветствия и прощания), о способах передачи информации и общения. 
2.	Закреплять умение пересказа известной сказки с опорой на основные события “по кругу”; учить понимать скрытый смысл сюжета сказки; продолжать учить правильно задавать вопросы. 
3.	Продолжать учить детей давать нравственную оценку поведения того или иного героя в соответствии с нормами морали. 
4.	Воспитание доброго отношения друг к другу, чувства сопереживания. 
5.	Нормализация просодической стороны речи. 
6.	Коррекция эмоционально-познавательной сферы. 
Оборудование:
Кукла (плоскостная) - мальчик Риторик; значки помощники ( в соответствии с программой “Школа 2100…”); русская народная сказка “Маша и медведь”; микрофон; куклы-марионетки (по количеству детей); мольберт с рисунком из сказки “Морозко” с изображением падчерицы и мачехиной дочери; конфеты (шоколадные в яркой обвертке и карамельки); сердечки из бумаги; сундук с элементами театральных костюмов; 2 больших зеркала; воздушный шарик и элементы для воздушной куклы (нарисованные части лица, палочка, шарф).
Ход занятия:
Воспитатель: - Ребята, я давно мечтаю попасть в страну Сказок. Только вот беда, точной дороги-то я не знаю. Но у меня есть знакомый мальчик, которого вы тоже знаете, он может нам помочь. Он любит общительных и вежливых детей.
- А что значит “общаться”? (Разговаривать, беседовать, рассказывать)
- Каким бывает общение? (Устным, письменным, с помощью “посредников” - телефон, книга, телеграмма).
- Что значит быть вежливым? (Говорить “волшебные” слова)
- Что значит поздороваться? (Пожелать друг другу здоровья)
Пальчиковая гимнастика “Пальчики здороваются”.
“Я здороваюсь везде, дома и на улице.
Даже здравствуй говорю, я соседской курице”.
(повторить 2-3 раза с ускорением темпа)
Риторик (кукла): - Здравствуйте, ребята! Молодцы! Я все слышал, могу помочь попасть в страну Сказок. Но хочу я вас спросить: “Готовы вы пройти везде, героям сказки помогать в беде?”
(Дети - “ Готовы!”)
Тогда возьмитесь за руки, закройте глаза. Раз, два, три, счастливого пути!
(Дети проходят в другое помещение. Звучит музыка, дети открывают глаза.)
Воспитатель: - Вот, ребята, мы с вами в сказочной стране. Ах, как красиво!
Но смотрите, я вижу значки. Это Риторик нам подсказывает, что нам делать. О чем же они нам говорят? (“Смотри”, “Слушай”, “Говори”)
(На полянке лежит книга, русская народная сказка “Маша и медведь”)
Воспитатель: - Давайте вспомним эту сказку и по кругу друг за другом расскажем эту сказку, но только очень коротко, самое главное. Начинает рассказывать …Лиза.
(Дети рассказывают сказку)
Воспитатель: - Молодцы! А теперь попробуем еще раз рассказать по-другому.
Представим, что кто-то из вас Медведь. Например … Коля.
- Коля, расскажи нам, как ты нес пирожки.
(Мальчик представляет себя в роли Медведя и рассказывает от 1-ого лица)
Воспитатель: - Какой замечательный у нас Медведь!
- А ты, Настенька, превратись, пожалуйста, в Машу, и расскажи нам, как ты заблудилась?
(Девочка рассказывает от 1-ого лица)
Воспитатель: - Молодец!
- Ребята, а давайте возьмем интервью у Медведя, пусть он нам скажет, почему не хотел отпускать Машу? Медведем будет … Саша. Интервью будет брать … Даша.
(Происходит диалог между Медведем и девочкой.
Медведь: Одному скучно, некому варить, подметать пол. Люблю пирожки.)
Воспитатель: - Да, действительно Медведю скучно и одиноко одному в доме. Мне его жалко. Как же нам ему помочь?
(Выслушиваю предложения детей)
Воспитатель: - Давайте отправим Медведю приглашение на чай от Маши, ведь Маша у нас добрая девочка.
- Что же мы напишем? (Дети диктуют текст)
- Оставим здесь на полянке, лесной почтальон – сорока, ее передаст.
Воспитатель: - Ребята, мы с вами сделали доброе дело. Смотрим на значок, пора отправляться дальше. (Значок “Идем дальше”)
(Дети подходят к ширме. На ней значки “Смотри”, “Думай”. Раскрываю ширму, на ней висят куклы-марионетки)
Воспитатель: - Ребята, как вы думаете, какое здесь доброе дело можно сделать?
(Выслушиваю версии детей)
- Давайте кукол оживим, поиграем с ними.
(Дети берут куклы и начинают их водить)
Воспитатель: - Вот видите, как только мы взяли кукол, они ожили. И от наших действий зависит то, что будет делать кукла. Вот наши куклы поприветствовали друг друга жестами, они пока разговаривать еще не могут. Они решили прогуляться (двигаются). Но вдруг налетел сильный ветер, и наши куклы прижались друг к другу, чтобы им не было холодно.
Ветер прекратился, куклы опять разбежались по полянке. Нагулялись, пора отдохнуть.
(Дети вешают кукол на место, прощаются с ними)
Значок “Идем дальше”
Подходим к мольберту с картинками по сказке “Морозко”.
Воспитатель: - Ребята, как вы думаете, с какой сказкой мы сейчас встретились, и что будем делать (по значкам “Думай”, “Говори”)
- Как вам кажется, о чем эта сказка? Кто здесь добрый, кто злой?
- Как вы думаете, чему она учит?
- Почему Морозко так поступил с мачехиной дочкой?
- Как бы поступил Морозко, если бы мачехина дочка была бы доброй?
- Как бы поступил Морозко, если бы в сказке все были бы злыми и ленивыми?
- Почему падчерица была несчастной?
(По всем вопросам выслушиваю ответы- версии детей)
Воспитатель: - Ребята, вы говорите, что одна девочка добрая, трудолюбивая. А другая злая, ленивица. Возьмите, пожалуйста, эти сердечки на тарелочке, и подарите той девочке, которая вам больше нравится.
(Дети разбирают сердечки и кладут возле той девочки, которая им нравится.
Воспитатель запоминает и берет себе на заметку)
Воспитатель: - Значит, вам больше нравится падчерица, добрая девочка. Хорошо.
- А вот падчерица и ленивица решили угостить вас конфетами. Падчерица угощает карамельками, мачехина дочка – шоколадными конфетами.
- Пожалуйста, угощайтесь.
(Обратить внимание на то, какие конфеты берут дети)
Воспитатель: - …, почему ты сердечко подарил падчерице, а конфету взял у ленивицы? (Два, три вопроса к детям)
Воспитатель: - Да, ребята, говорить красиво легко, а поступать красиво сложно.
- Ребята, мне кажется, что Морозко слишком жестоко поступил с бабой и ее дочкой. Разве их не жалко? Давайте придумаем другой способ перевоспитания.
(Дети высказывают свои предложения)
Воспитатель: - Вот мы с вами сделали еще одно доброе дело.
(Значок “Идем дальше”) 
Воспитатель: - А это что такое? Значок “Смотри”.
Сундук, наверное с драгоценностями. Давайте посмотрим.
(В сундуке элементы театральных костюмов: шапочки, сумочки, короны, шляпы и т.п.)
Воспитатель: - Ребята, а кому это все надо? … Правильно, артистам.
- Давайте примерим. (Дети примеряют и рассматривают себя в зеркале)
- …(обращаясь к кому-либо) кем ты себя чувствуешь? …, а ты, …а ты?
- Рассмотрите себя в зеркале со всех сторон. И поиграем в игру “Замри”. Пока звучит музыка, вы двигаетесь как сказочные герои в костюмах как артисты. Как только музыка замолчит, вы должны замереть, как будто это портрет. (Играем)
Воспитатель: - Молодцы! Настоящие артисты!
- Ребята, здесь очень интересно, но нам пора, Риторик нас торопит.
(Значок “Идем дальше”)
- Нам предстоит сделать еще одно дело. Мы с вами волшебники, и сейчас попробуем превратить обыкновенный шарик в чудесную куклу. Она у нас получится, если будем работать дружно, помогать друг другу и советуясь. А сначала попробуем надуть шарик.
(Дыхательная гимнастика “Надувание шарика”)
Воспитатель: - Вот и шарик. Приступаем к работе.
(Дети на воздушный шарик наклеивают глаза, нос, рот, уши, волосы. Надевают платье.Получается кукла. Дети обыгрывают ее.Появляется Риторик.)
Риторик: - Ну что, ребята, вам понравилось делать добрые дела?
- А мне вы понравились, понравилось как вы дружно работали, помогали друг другу. (Индивидуальные похвалы)
- Путешествие закончилось, но Сказка с вами не прощается, она сама будет приходить к вам в гости. А куклу возьмите себе на память.
- Возьмитесь за руки, закройте глаза. До свидания. Желаю удачи!

----------


## po4emy4ka

*аксюта*,
 пробую помочь... с интернета:
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/411452/ - посмотри. но это для детей ЗПР. 
http://greenland-scool.narod.ru/dom_...tacia_sait.ppt
для старших детей. мне понравилось.

http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...0&postcount=49   -  посмотри!!! там куча ссылок. найдешь все, что надо! удачи!

----------


## po4emy4ka

http://medi.ru/doc/j01081066.htm
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/419549/
http://revolution.allbest.ru/pedagogics/00099159_0.html
http://pishem.net/page-id-180.html
http://www.akusherstvo.ru/askvrach.p...n=faq&id=60908
на яндексе нашлось 178 тыс. страниц. стоит только спросить...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> в этом проекте нужно отразить проблему, задачи, на каких занятих мы это изучаем, методы, как мы изучаем тоесть содкржание деятельности, материалы какие нам понадобились и какой из этого вышел результат. вообщем вот такая заваруха. мы такие проекты делали но они все однотипные в виде таблиц. а сейчас нужно их разнообразить. короче хоть плач. времени катастрофически мало ну может чтонибудь найдется СПАСИБО
> __________________


дааааааааааа задачка... это сложней, но поправимо. кинь фото своего макета, а мы поможем... сразу опешила. могу занятий накидать  сайтов, но это все не то будет. лучше в книгах своих посмотри. спрашивай, если надо что конкретно.

----------


## buba_nata

Вот нашла только на одном сайте http://doshvozrast.ru/konspekt/konspekt.htm   конечно их нужно адаптировать под себя, но это все таки что то... А, Инна права нужно видеть, что бы помочь.
занятие по математике http://doshvozrast.ru/konspekt/matematika06.htm
Конспект открытого комплексного занятия по нравственно-патриотическому воспитанию в III группе ЗПР (6-7 лет) Тема: Семейные обычаи на Руси http://doshvozrast.ru/konspekt/komplex21.htm
Конспект занятия по аппликации
для старшего дошкольного возраста - немного переделать (не поляна, а двор) http://doshvozrast.ru/konspekt/deyatelnost12.htm
Конспект занятия по ИЗО деятельности в средней группе http://doshvozrast.ru/konspekt/deyatelnost08.htm
СМЕХ, ДА ВЕСЕЛЬЕ! (математический фольклорный досуг для детей подготовительной к школе группы) http://doshvozrast.ru/konspekt/matematika02.htm

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
http://beautiful-all.narod.ru/deti/rus4.html копилочка, очень много и интересно обо всем!

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Девочки помогите пожалуйста, нужна консультация или материал(папка передвижка) для родителей, по патриотическому воспитанию детей.


это из простенького... текст хороший, если девочки отфотошопят - буду только рада.

http://files.mail.ru/HIJPK6

http://files.mail.ru/JO76KD

----------


## po4emy4ka

http://files.mail.ru/CDZMEA - памятка с рекомендациями по воспитанию внуков

заболела фотошопом. так хочу научиться!!! пора спать, а я все тут...

*Добавлено через 41 минуту*
http://files.mail.ru/KOHSVL - ПАМЯТКА ДЛЯ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ. ТЯЖЕЛАЯ... КАК ОБЛЕГЧИТЬ??? НАУЧИТЕ!

----------


## buba_nata

Брашюра "Как нельзя поступать с ребенком" - http://dump.ru/file/4486449 можно исправить название сада и город

----------


## ССветланочка

> Коллеги дорогие! Где-то видела ссылку на изготовление настольного театра, теперь не могу нати. Помогите, пожалуйста!


Посмотрите сдесь http://igrushka.kz/vip76/kuktea.php
http://forum.myjane.ru/viewtopic.php?t=21235
http://dump.ru/file/2364294
http://dump.ru/file/2364932
http://www.magiclamp.ru/frame.htm
http://dump.ru/file/2323639

----------


## buba_nata

> Подскажите, пожалуйста,где посмотреть "адаптация ясельников к ДОУ".


Если еще октуально (извените за задержку) http://dump.ru/file/4489043

----------


## buba_nata

пройдитесь по этой ссылки http://forum.materinstvo.ru/journal....14&comm=845658 - это мой дневник и там собранны материалы по ППД. Если нужны занятия по этой теме (тоже инет), скину в личку.

----------


## Иннокентьевна

Нашла  вот  такие  конспекты  занятий  для  2-ой  младшей  группы
Из  книги  Э.Я.Степаненкова
«Дошкольникам  о  правилах  дорожного  движения2      

ПРОГУЛКА «ЗНАКОМСТВО  С  УЛИЦЕЙ»

Программное    содержание.     Уточнять    представления   детей
об   улице,   дороге,   тротуаре,   о   грузовых,  легковых   автомобилях.
 Дать  элементарные  знания   о   поведении   на  улиц».

 Ход  занятия
Перед выходом на прогулку воспитатель говорит: «Дети, сегодня мы с вами будем гулять по улице. Она широкая, красивая. На улице много машин. 
Мы пойдем парами друг за другом».
Пройдя немного по улице, воспитатель останавливает де¬тей и проводит с ними беседу.
—  Посмотрите, какая наша улица широкая, красивая. На ней много домов. 
По дороге едет много машин. Машины раз¬ные. Какие машины вы видите?
—  Грузовые, легковые.
—  Правильно. А какие машины называются грузовыми?
—  Которые возят груз.
—  Где едут машины?
Если дети затрудняются ответить, воспитатель объясняет, 
что машины едут по дороге. Она широкая (узкая).
—  Место, где ходят люди, называется тротуаром. Мы идем с вами по тротуару. 
Кто запомнил, как называется место, где ходят люди?
-— Тротуар.
—  Теперь мы с вами знаем, что машины ездят по дороге, люди ходят по тротуару.
Воспитатель предлагает детям посмотреть вокруг и расска¬зать, что еще они видят на улице. Вопрос активизирует вни¬мание детей, побуждает выделить отдельные предметы (дома, деревья и т.  д.).
—  Правильно,  на улице есть дома.  Они бывают высокие и низкие.
                Заканчивая прогулку,  воспитатель подводит итог.
—  Сегодня мы ходили по улице,  она широкая, красивая, на ней много  машин.  
 Ездят  они по дороге.  Люди ходят по тротуару. Они идут, не мешая друг другу. 
На улице есть дома. Они разные— высокие и низкие.

Представления, полученные детьми во время прогулки, закрепляются в играх на участке. Воспитатель вместе с детьми строит в песочнице «улицу». Он предлагает использовать игрушки, машины, заранее заготов¬ленные  из  фанеры  плоскостные  дома,  деревья,  фигурки  людей.
Аналогичную постройку можно сделать с детьми и в групповой ком¬нате,  используя  строительный  материал.
В книжном уголке должны быть картины и рисунки с изображением улиц. 
Учитывая особенности восприятия детей этого возраста, воспитатель подбирает такие иллюстрации, на которых мало объектов, изображение их четкое,  крупное.

 Его вопросы и предполагаемые ответы детей зависят от окружающих условий.


ЗАНЯТИЕ «РАССМАТРИВАНИЕ ГРУЗОВОГО АВТОМОБИЛЯ» »
Программное содержание. Познакомить детей с основными частями грузовика {кабина, кузов, колеса, руль, дверь, окна), Уточнять ■знания о работе шофера {он управляет автомобилем, перевозит грузы). Закреплять представление, полученное на целевой прогулке: грузовая машина перевозит грузы {продукты, кирпичи   и   т.   п.).

Воспитатель заранее договаривается с водителем грузовой машины о предстоящем занятии, о том объеме сведений, ко¬торые нужно дать детям.
После рассматривания машины воспитатель предлагает по¬наблюдать, как шофер управляет ею: «Шоферы ведут машину быстро. Все они работают внимательно, 
следят -за тем, как едут другие машины».
На участке воспитатель проводит с детьми подвижные игры, закреп¬ляющие навыки свободной ориентировки: а Найди свой цвет», «Поезд», «Воробушки  и  автомобиль»".

ПРОГУЛКА «НАБЛЮДЕНИЕ ЗА СВЕТОФОРОМ»
Программное  содержание.   Познакомить  детей  с   работой  светофора.
Вначале воспитатель напоминает детям о том, что они виде¬ли на прошлой прогулке (разнообразные машины, высокие, низкие дома), закрепляет полученные знания (тротуар, дорога).
— Дети, сегодня мы пойдем на улицу. Я покажу вам свето¬фор.
 Кто знает, что такое светофор?
—  В нем зажигаются цветные огоньки.
- Да, в светофоре зажигается зеленый, желтый, красный свет. 
Мы посмотрим, для чего нужен светофор на улице.
Воспитатель предлагает посмотреть, как в круглых окошеч¬ках светофора вспыхивают огоньки. Подчеркивает, что зажи¬гаются они не все сразу, а по очереди. 
Когда загорается крас¬ный свет, идти через дорогу нельзя. 
При зеленом разрешается переход.
—  Скажите, на какой сигнал светофора можно переходить дорогу?
—  На зеленый свет.
—  А на красный свет можно идти?
—  Нет.
 Для проведения, занятия можно использовать грузовой транспорт, обслуживающий детское учреждение, машины соседнего автопарка, привлечь  родителей-водителей.
«На какой сигнал светофора можно переходить улицу!!
—  Почему нельзя идти на красный свет? (Ответы детей.)

—  Послушайте стихотворение:

Если свет зажегся красный, 
     Значит, двигаться опасно,         
Свет зеленый говорит:        
 «Проходите, путь открыт!..»
С.   Михалков

Воспитатель обращает внимание детей на то, что светофор бывает не только в центре перекрестка, но и по бокам тро¬туаров и даже у пешеходных переходов, где они останавлива¬ют машины, чтобы пропустить людей.
—  Скажите,   на  какой  свет  машины  едут,   а  на. какой — стоят?
— Машины едут на зеленый свет, а стоят на красный.
Светофоры очень нужны на улице: ведь машины едут в разные стороны и людям надо переходить дорогу. Для того чтобы на улице был порядок, устанавливают светофор. Он своими огнями управляет движением. Его все должны слу¬шаться.

После прогулки на участке или в групповой комнате воспитатель пред¬лагает детям поиграть в улицу. Вносится светофор, сделанный из картона или бумаги. Дети передвигают машины, согласовывая свои действия с сигналами светофора.

----------


## baryssveta

> В этом году в связи с празднованием 65-летия победы, какие мероприятие вы планируете в детском саду?


У нас муз. руководитель в старших группах на каждом занятии отводит время для просмотра клипа на фоне военных мелодий и песен военной поры и современных в исполнении детей. Вечером детям показываем презентации о войне. Запланировали с подготовительными акцию "Журавлик". http://dump.ru/file/4501052

----------


## buba_nata

> Нужна "поздравительная минутка" на 15-20 минут.


Вот, что есть благодаря инету. Конечно тоже с рюмкой, но можно и переделать..Сама уже использовала, очень смешно и прикольно, тем более гуляло 3 разные компании в кафе и всех был шок, когда увидели трехголового...
А это песня для поздравления от 3-х голового змея. смотрится смешно и весело. Мы просто втроём обматывались зелёной тканью, правая и левая нога (из 6) были в ластах остальные в носках. а дальше игра, у нас выход -танец белых лебедей пытались изобразить, получилось не совсем ( без репетиций как всегда), но в общем номер прошёл на УРА.головы поют по очереди, припев все вместе.
«Если б я был султан»
1. Мы в гостях лишь за тем,
    Чтоб поздравить вас.
    Как ни странно уже, но в который раз
    Пожелать счастья вам, старости не знать
    Не болеть, не стареть, внуков воспитать!

Припев:  Неплохо очень ходить по гостям
           Ведь нам, конечно, нальют здесь и там.

2. Ты нальешь нам сейчас
     Каждому по сто
     Итого… - это кое-что.
     Но ведь… на всех – это глупости.
     Ты налей лучше так, чтобы уползти.

3. Наливай щедро нам дивное вино,
     И сама не зевай – пей скорей его.
     Голова хоть болит, а заздравный тост
     Мы подарим один в шутку и всерьез.

Припев: Не плохо в общем, если до дна,
                Но плохо, если болит голова.
Это тоже брала, но уже в другом месте
Сценка: костюм из старых простыней. прорезаны посередине дырка для головы, подпоясаны поясом из 'bjq ткани, на голове крышки от вёдер, привязаны лентами, на ногах из деревянных киртичиков сделаны сланцы(мы их в уголки ФИЗО делали разных размеров), такие же даряться и имениннику. Последние строчки поют пока не нальют,

            ХУ и  ЛИ

Из Вьетнама к вам цуда
Мы приехали, друзья.
Это- Ху, а это-Ли,
Если вместе, то Ху…Ли.
    Оба счастливы вполне,
Ведь у нас есть по жене.
Ха- одна, другая- На,
Если вместе, то Ха….На.
Мы порадуем всех вас,
Цто детишки есть у нас:
Дочка Хе, сыночек Ня,
Если вместе, то Хе…Ня.
    Мы веселые Ху…Ли!
Ты нас, Валя, не х ули,
Мы в подарок привезли
Две вьетнамские туфли.
Туфли, Валя, принимай,
Ты цебе их забирай,
Их на ножки надевай
И носи, не стаптывай.
     Из Вьетнама Ху и Ли
Долго-долго ехали.
Хватит песни распевать,
Надо Ху….Ли  наливать! Можно добавить: "Чаю, чаю на ливай"
Есть еще поздравления физруку, любителю попарится и т.д.

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Еще делала вот такой пергамент, он двух стороний, тоже выглядит прикольно, а объявляешь, типа вам пришла посылка и т.д.

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Вот такой папирус делала заловке на д.рождения

Делала двух стороний, выглядил как настоящий. Сказала, типа оручение у меня от фараона, ведь он предвидел, что будет жить такой замечательный человек и т.д. Текст плохо видно.. Вот он
О неутомимая Анна!
Да живи ты вечно!
Я вижу мудрость на твоем челе, в твоих словах и поступках, о жрица домашнего очага!
Речь твоя струится плавно, как воды Нила, а песня — как пение соловья, танцы — как полет бабочек.
Твой взор зовет и манит, о цветок оазиса!
Прими недостойные дары и пожелания, да не оскорбят
уши твои слова наши.
Ты, как Солнце, которое для всех расточает лучи света, 
дающие силу и жизнь, ты греешь теплом своего сердца
и добрыми делами и словами родных и знакомых.
Ты, явившаяся в мир, дала жизнь детю своему.
Хвала тебе, о достойная из достойных.
Чудесный твой путь — залог благополучия тех, на чей
лик падает твое внимание.
Ты  замечай мужчину, соблазняющего тебя, да
проглотит его крокодил и гиена съест его внутренности.
А выйдя замуж о луноликая, не смотри налево, 
ибо Небо видит все. 
Скорей пески Сахары занесут пирамиды Хеопса,
чем муж станет неверным.
О сердечная и человечная!
Пусть сад твой вечно зеленеет, а стол ломится от
яств! А голос твой услаждает наши грешные души.
Да живи ты вечно!
Рамзес XIII,
владыка земель египетских,
народов Ливии и Финикии
С подлинным верно
архивариус Косыгина Н.В.

----------


## valeriada

[QUOTE=po4emy4ka;2682973]вот бы посмотреть вашу презентацию. самой нет времени делать. а детям бы показала. если можно...

Вот нашла несколько презентаций в интернете, из них одна звуковая:

http://files.mail.ru/AHL6NW

----------


## liliana

> У нашей костелянши намечается юбилей - 50 лет


Света,вот нашла у себя в залежах скачаное с инета,правда с 45 летием,но можно и на 50 лет изменить-тоже баба ягодка опять.

Мыльная опера
Поздравление с 45 летним юбилеем с набором туалетного мыла.
Ведущий: Практически все современные женщины с увлечением смотрят телевизионные сериалы, забыв на некоторое время о своих нескончаемых домашних делах и заботах. Сейчас мы все вместе представим общий план "мыльной оперы", исполнительницей главной роли которой будет наша именинница. Думаю, премия "Оскар" за лучшую женскую роль первого плана у нас в кармане. Итак, наша героиня еще только в самом начале жизненного пути (дарится мыло "Детское"), она постепенно подрастает, расцветает и осторожно вступает в пору любви (мыло "Цветы любви"). Налившись соком и обретя необходимый жизненный опыт, она становится неподражаемой ("Спелая клубника"). Естественно, на горизонте появляется тот единственный и неповторимый, который предлагает нашей героине руку и сердце ("Семейное"). Проходит немного времени, и молодожены понимают, что жизнь без детей достаточно однообразна ("Мой малыш"). Семейная жизнь полна взаимной любви ("Любимое"), но не кажется ли вам, уважаемые телезрители, что наш сериал получается слишком "пресным", для остроты сюжета добавим в бочку с медом небольшое количество дегтя ("Дегтярное"). Каждая хорошая мама, как правило, становится хорошей бабушкой ("Бабушкино мыло"). И, наконец, в жизни женщины есть этап, когда основные проблемы уже позади, а неистраченных сил и энергии хоть отбавляй. Этот возраст обозначается круглой цифрой "45", т.е. наша баба - ягодка опять ("Ягодка"). А дальше ... все только начинается!
(В заключении поздравления можно приложить денежный подарок на приобретение телевизионной программы на ближайшие годы, дабы именинница не пропустила ни одной мыльной оперы.)

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Прошу у вас помощи для своих воспитателей.


фото практически нет дома. на работе - полно. и оборудования понаделали еще в прошлом году. тоже отчет писали и проверку ждали. скину статью. думаю, что интересна будет. оформят сами титульник. можно ее в родительский уголок поместить. воспитатели найдут применение. поковыряю сейчас свой комп... может найду что... блин, уже не первый раз просят. а я, ворона... самаж фото собирала для методиста, компоновала... обидно... и фото, и оборудование у нас неплохие. 
http://files.mail.ru/E87281 только статья.

----------


## Иннокентьевна

> Девочки, здравствуйте, я ваша соедка - музыкальный руководитель. Прошу у вас помощи для своих воспитателей. У нас будет фронтальная проверка - срочно нужно нетрадиционное физоборудование, которое можно сделать своими руками. У кого есть такое - поделитесь, пожалуйста!


У  нас  тоже  одно  время  очень  много  внимания  уделялось  нестандартному  физоборудованию,
Фотографий  тоже  плохо  нет.  Если  подождете  сегодня  сфотографирую. 
А  сейчас  выставлю  фото  физ.уголка  в  группах. Обратите  внимание, там  висят  косички,
Мы  их  плели  из  разных  кусков  материала, дети  с  ними  делают  различные  упражнения.
Можно   разрезать  пластиковую  бутылку, взть  себе  одну  половину , где  горлышко.
Прикрепить  на  леске  киндер,  бутылку  можно  украсить, и  проводить  игру «Поймай  киндер».
Незнаю  понятно  я  изложила  или  нет. Если, что  выставлю  вечером  фото.
А  еще  находила  где  то  в  интернете  статью  и  потом  делали  у  себя. 
Обыкновенные  мусорные  пакеты, надуваете  раскачивая  из  стороны  в  сторону, быстро  завязываете, можно   оформить   цветной пленкой, и  дети  с  удовольствием  играют.
Так  же  делали  различные  дорожки, на  материал  нашивали  фломастеры, пуговицы  и  дети  по  ним  ходят.
Групповые  уголки
 
А  это  вход  в  физ.  Зал,  детей  встречает  осьминог. При  входе  дети  подпрыгивают, стараются
Дотронуться  до  осьминога, «поздороваться  с  ним», можно  сделать  такого  и  повесить  в  группе.
осьминог


А  это  Разноцветный  дождь, дети  бегают, ходят  под  ним

 Еше  фото выставлю  вечером
А  еще  делали  правда  только  в  физ.  Зал  « степ  платформы».
Картинку  нашла  в  интернете. Мы  правда  делали  из   дерева,  деревянных   брусков, потом  красили.

Упражнения  какие  можно  делать  на  степ  платформе. Нашла  в  интернете.
1. Встань на платформу правой ногой, приставь к ней левую, затем опусти на пол правую ногу, приставь к ней левую. То же с левой ноги.
2. Встань на платформу правой ногой, приставь к ней левую, затем опусти на пол сначала левую ногу, потом правую. То же с левой ноги. 
3. Правую ногу, согнутую в колене, поставь на платформу, левую ногу чуть приподними над полом и, не ставя на платформу, вновь опусти на пол, затем приставь к ней правую ногу. То же с левой ноги. 
4. Встань на платформу правой ногой, левую согни в колене и подтяни вверх и сразу же опусти на пол, затем приставь к ней правую ногу. То же с левой ноги.

----------


## Маша Кирова

Люди добрые, срочно нужна песня на мотив Леди Совершенство.На конкурс воспитателей. Меня Ольга зовут я педагог по театрализованной деятельности. Ну ничего придумать не могу, может, у кого есть какие идеи?Леди Совершенство 
Кто от шпильки до булавки, 
Кто от туфелек до шляпки 
Элегантность сама? 
От меня без ума 
И весьма почтенный 
Джентельмен седой, 
И мальчишка рябой. 
И когда легко и просто 
Выхожу на перекресток, 
Сто автобусов в ряд 
Неподвижно стоят 
И гудят машины - 
Красоте салют. 
Леди, как вас зовут? 
Мэри, леди Мэри. 
Мэри, леди Мэри. 
Вы само совершенство, 
Вы само совершенство 
От улыбки до жестов 
Выше всяких похвал! 
Ах какое блаженство, 
Ах какое блаженство 
Знать, что я совершенство, 
Знать что я - идеал! 
Мэри, леди Мэри, 
Мэри, леди Мэри! 
Мэри! 
Кто ангины и простуды 
Лечит лучше чем микстуры? 
И легко без затей 
Лучше всяких врачей 
Всех людей спасает 
Летом и зимой 
Лишь улыбкой одной? 
Дети могут стать взрослее, 
Только я не постарею. 
И опять, и опять 
Будут все вспоминать 
И мечтать о встрече 
Пусть пройдут года. 
Не забыть никогда: 
Мэри, леди Мэри...

----------


## buba_nata

> 1. ссылки на педагогов. т.е. Макаренко сказал: "......." [..литература...]
> 2. размер этого творения - 15-18 листов.
> помогите!!!


К.Д. Ушинский.
•	Если вы удачно выберете труд и вложите в него всю свою душу, то счастье само вас отыщет.
•	Цель в жизни является сердцевиной человеческого достоинства и человеческого счастья.
•	Если педагогика хочет воспитывать человека во всех отношениях, то она должна прежде узнать его тоже во всех отношениях.
•	Воспитатель не чиновник; а если он чиновник, то он не воспитатель.
•	Ни один наставник не должен забывать, что его главнейшая обязанность состоит в приучении воспитанников к умственному труду и что эта обязанность более важна, нежели передача самого предмета.
•	Самая важная часть воспитания — образование характера.
•	Главнейшая дорога человеческого воспитания есть убеждение.
•	Только личность может действовать на развитие и определение личности, только характером можно образовать характер.
•	Не уметь хорошо выражать своих мыслей — недостаток; но не иметь самостоятельных мыслей — еще гораздо больший; самостоятельные же мысли вытекают только из самостоятельно же приобретаемых знаний.
•	Расширять свои знания можно только тогда, когда смотришь прямо в глаза своему незнанию.
•	Голова, наполненная отрывочными, бессвязными знаниями, похожа на кладовую, в которой все в беспорядке и где сам хозяин ничего не отыщет; голова, где только система без знания, похожа на лавку, в которой на всех ящиках есть надписи, а в ящиках пусто.
•	Пьяному и на светлой улице темно.
•	Жизнь человеческая замерла бы на одной точке, если бы юность не мечтала, и зерна многих великих идей созрели незримо в радужной оболочке юношеских утопий.

----------


## vishulaev

> математику еще и люблю! буду рада. время. осталось 2 дня и одна ночь.


Инна, ссылка на файл, который покороче.
http://files.mail.ru/GSLZ12
Если не подходит, пишите, вышлю другой!
Удачи!
Светлана. :Ok:

----------


## Irinka1405

Как вариант оформления уголка развития движений в группе раннего возраста. Может кому пригодится.

----------


## Иннокентьевна

Девочки, как  и  обещала  выставляю  фото  нетрадиционного  физ.  Оборудования.
Делаем  все  сами, так  как  обеспечения  никакого.
Султанчики,   ленточки, а  еще  ловушка  из  бутылки, как  делать  писала  выше.
Султанчики  делали  из  обыкновенных  пакетов.

Мешочки,  косички, «пакет- мячик» 
 
Дорожки  для  закаливания

А  это  яблоко  используется  вместо  «Дартс», т.е  на  киндер  приклеиваем   липучку  и  дети
Бросают  на  яблоко, кто  попадет  в  центр.   Можно  по  другому,  яблоко  подвешивается, а дети  просто  бросают  мячиками, кто  попадет .

А  это  степ  платформы, из  бутылок  сделаны  «галоши» , дети  одевают  их и  проводим  игру
«Кто  вперед  добежит»,  а  еше  «следочки»  из  линолиума. Играем  так  же  как  с  «галошами»

----------


## Irinka1405

А это у соседей по группе оформление развивающей среды ( сфотографировано с их разрешения):

----------


## baryssveta

> Девочки, нужен проект для ст. возраста на тему "Праздник книги".


 http://dump.ru/file/4527425

----------


## Крестьянка

http://musicfordance.0pk.ru/viewtopic.php?id=355

вот

----------


## Didakt

Нашла в интернете:



*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Только что-то не так загрузила. Если не увеличится, напишите. Ещё раз попробую выложить. Не умею выкладывать картинки, только учусь!

----------


## valeriada

Девочки, вот и у меня дошли руки... хочу поделиться :

Otkuda_ya_vzyalsya.pdf (у меня стал спрашивать ребёнок, нашла очень доступную и понятную книжку)
Didactich_kopilka.djvu 
Учимся считать до 20 [6-7 лет].djvu   
Слова и предложения. Тетрадь дошкольника по обучению грамоте.djvu 
Развиваем логическое мышление [6-7 лет].djvu 
Примеры и задачи. Тетрадь по математике для дошкольника.djvu    
Мой помощник - карандаш [3-4 лет].pdf     
Как стать внимательным [5-6 лет].djvu     
Игры и упражнения на внимание и мышление.djvu     
Готовим руку к школе [4-5 лет].pdf     
Весёлые задачки для маленьких умников.djvu     
Веселые вопросы [3-4 лет].pdf     
Весёлая математика для самых маленьких [4+].djvu     
Буквы и слоги. Тетрадь дошкольника по обучению грамоте.djvu    1      
Книга развивающих игр.pdf    42.7 МБ      

http://files.mail.ru/32U0DV

----------


## valeriada

Продолжу:
Музыкальные сказки в детском саду.djvu         
Жизнь_птиц.rar         
Сценарии+занятий+по+комплексному+развитию+дошкольников.pdf         
Синякина Елена, Синякина Светлана. Рисование, конструирование, аппликации.djvu       
РАЗВЛЕЧЕНИЯ ДЛЯ САМЫХ МАЛЕНЬКИХ КАРТУШИНА.rar        veselyi_hudozhnik_6.djvu        
skazki_2_3.rar         
skazki 3-4.rar         
Risovanie.rar          
Rasskazy_po_kartinkam_Vesna.rar    
konsp_zanjat_st_grup_EKO.rar       
konsp_zanjat_st_grup.rar          
Gramota1.rar         
bahareva_k_s_igry_po_razvitiyu_rechi_dlya_detey_doshkolnogo.rar        Ekologia_2+.rar         
Cvetnye_ladoshki._Izobr_deyat.rar     
Cvetnaia_palitra.rar     
 _lbom_po_RR.rar  

http://files.mail.ru/PYYSKG

----------


## Didakt

Вот попробовала загрузить ещё раз:

----------


## Irinka1405

> девочки, у Вас уже прошёл праздник мам. У нас только предстоит в мае (день матери). Поделитесь интересными играми детки с мамами для младшей группы, очень надо.


"Кто быстрее соберет маму в гости (театр, на концерт)" смотря по сценарию.
На 2-х столах приготовлены: шляпа, шарфик легкий, бусы (чтобы одевались ч/з голову), сумочка, зеркало. Ребята выходят по 2 чел-ка (можно мальчик и девочка) и приглашают своих мам сесть к столикам. Затем остальные дети считают РАЗ, ДВА, ТРИ !!! Учасники подбегают к мамам и наряжают ее.Мама не помогает. Как только мама готова, она встает и говорит " Я готова" или "Я собралась"




"Узнай свою маму"
Три мамы садятся перед гостями, ребенку завязываются глаза и он а ощупь находит свою маму. Мамы могут поменяться местами, после того как ребенку завязали глаза. У нас мамы помогали своим деткам-легко поглаживали или что-то шептали, детки еще маленькие.

----------


## po4emy4ka

http://www.kodges.ru/56989-razvitie-...-raboty-v.html
девочки, посмотрите! это библиотека. можно скачивать книги. "Развитие игровой деятельности. Система работы в первой младшей группе детского сада" - я себе качаю. вообще там много нужного и полезного.

----------


## ненька

> есть конспект собрания "Давайте знакомиться"


Возьмите, я проводила, получилось неплохо.
    Сегодня мы собрались с вами поговорить о самом дорогом, что есть у нас – о наших детях. Поступление малыша  в детский сад –это его первый шаг в самостоятельную жизнь, который не всем детям даётся легко. Наша задача сделать так, чтобы период адаптации прошёл для ребёнка безболезненно. Для  этого между нами, взрослыми, должны установиться дружеские , партнёрские взаимоотношения, и в этом нам может помочь игра. Так давайте  мы с вами поиграем.
1.»Давайте познакомимся» – игра с мячом.
Цель: -помочь познакомиться друг с другом, снять барьеры  в общении.
Воспитатель берет мяч и представляется. Затем  бросает мяч по кругу родителям, каждый из них представляется. В конце игры каждому родителю предлагается написать своё имя на бейджи, надеть его на свою одежду.
2.» Одновременное рисование «
Цель:  -установить болеет тесный контакт друг с другом,  выявить ведомых среди родителей
Родители разбиваются на пары
, берут один на двоих карандаш и совершенно молча, ни о чём не договариваясь, держа карандаш вместе рисуют. Затем высказываются что нарисовали
Как проходило рисование: кто был инициатором, что они чувствовали в процессе рисования.
3.Предложить родителям написать слова- определения к слову солнышко(лучистое, золотистое, доброе, прекрасное)добрые слова. которые используются при общении со своим ребёнком.
Цель: заставить родителей задуматься об использовании слов в разговоре с ребёнком.

4. Секреты воспитания. Предложить родителям список пословиц, чтобы они выбрали ту, которая определяет их стиль семейного воспитания.
•	Одними ласками ребенка не воспитаешь;
•	Учи жену без детей, а детей без людей;
•	Детки хороши – отцу, матери – венец, а худы – отцу, матери – конец.
•	Гни дерево, пока гнется, учи дитятко, пока слушается.
•	Что в детстве воспитаешь, на то в старости и обопрешься.
•	Кто без призора с колыбели, то всю жизнь не при деле.
•	Не та мать, что родит, а та, что сердцем наградит
Ну а дальше можно перейти к выбору родительского комитета.

----------


## buba_nata

> девочки, срочно песню ищу "ты же выжил, солдат! хоть 100 раз умирал..." есть такие слова. может кто встречал?


Песня Ю. Началовой "Ты выжил солдат" http:/*************.com/files/bw3ox063x

----------


## matreshka

> Наш город не очень большой, но с богатой историей (Феодосия). 
> В старшей группе мы использовали такие формы работы:
> 1.Интересная форма работы совместно с родителями: "Расскажите о своей улице" (с чем (кем) связано название, какие интересные объекты есть на этой улице, фото).
> 2.Экскурсия в какой-нибудь городской музей, мы ходим, обычно, в краеведческий музей - приурочив этот поход к какому-то празднику (День Победы или День освобождения города) и в Картинную галерею Айвазовского. Как правило, нам помогают родители, а с большинством музеев можно договориться о бесплатном посещении. (Мы таким же образом ходим со старшими в пожарную часть - и пожарникам развлечение, и нам). 
> 3.Эти люди прославили город (занятие, альбом).
> 4.Составление детьми творческих рассказов на тему "Если бы я был мэром города" (что бы сделал, изменил, убрал и т.д. Рассказы записываются и дети рисуют к ним иллюстрации.


Спасибо за сайт!!!! я его постоянный посетитель!!!
а еще, если кому надо, много хороший идей можно найти здесь - http://www.moi-detsad.ru/index.htm. Надеюсь, кому-нибудь пригодится!

----------


## Kseniy92

http://www.doshkolyata.com.ua/books_dosh.html
http://books.tr200.ru/f.php?f=%E4%EE...E%E3%E8%FF&p=0

----------


## po4emy4ka

> благодарственные стихи про воспитателя. Столько брала стихов.не хочется повторятся...


может и повторюсь, то, что есть, что сама использовала. 

*ВОСПИТАТЕЛЯМ*

Может, просто стало нам привычно,
Но не видеть этого нельзя,
Что у воспитательниц обычно
Вечером усталые глаза...
Мы-то знаем, что это такое,
Детворы неугомонный рой!
Тут с одним-то не найдешь покоя,
А не то, что с этакой гурьбой.
Тот смешлив, а этот смотрит косо,
Там драчун уж затевает бой...
А вопросы? Тысячи вопросов...
И ответа требует любой.
Сколько нужно ласки и заботы,
Всех услышать, каждого понять...
Благодарна и трудна работа
Постоянно маму заменять...
Не тревожно на работе маме...
Веселы ребячьи голоса...
Ведь всегда следят за малышами
Добрые усталые глаза.
День окончен... Не все песни спеты.
У детишек не тревожен сон...
Так прими ж поклон от всей планеты,
За детей прими от нас поклон!!!
(Лидия Литвак)

*Стих благодарности родителей воспитателям.*
Женщины добрые
Мудрые, милые
Владеете вы волшебною силою
Феи искусства,
Феи общения,
Феи питания,
Феи лечения
Мы благодарны от души
За то, что наши малыши
Здесь встретили уют, покой
Под вашей ласковой рукой
Вы их учили говорить
Петь, рисовать, играть, дружить.
Быть добрыми, умелыми,
Веселыми и смелыми.
Вы были мамой и отцом
Для наших милых сорванцов.
Желаем здравствовать вам вечно
Творить, мечтать и не стареть.

*Татьяна Михайленко

Персоналу детского сада в выпускной праздник
от благодарных родителей*
Детвора наша стала на годик постарше
И мечтает скорей поступить в первый класс,
Почему же грустят воспитатели наши
И слезинки роняют из ласковых глаз?

Для детишек открылась заветная дверца,
Они выпорхнут все, как птенцы из гнезда.
Вы отдали им всё свое доброе сердце,
Не жалея для них своих сил и труда.

Детям нежность дарили и щедрые ласки,
От беды заслоняли, всем сердцем любя,
О победе добра вы читали им сказки,
Чтобы жить им с надеждой и верой в себя.

Дети где-то теряли носки и колготки,
Мы сердились на вас от таких мелочей,
Но и с нами вы были спокойны и кротки,
Занимаясь святою работой своей.

Пролетит выпускной, за букетами скроясь,
Разлетится из групп детвора по домам.
Воспитателям всем мы поклонимся в пояс,
И медсестрам, и нянечкам и поварам!

Не грустите, родные, и слезы утрите,
Ведь вами гордится не только детсад!
Огромное наше спасибо примите
За то, что любили вы наших ребят!

Любовью зажгли вы ребячьи сердечки,
За детское счастье хвала вам и честь!
Работа у вас, как притоки у речки,
СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ ЗА ТО, ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ!

28.04.04

еще на детском портале "Солнышко" как-то брала. посмотрите. http://www.solnet.ee/holidays/s6_401.html

----------


## baryssveta

http://www.lib.ru/TALES/
http://vscolu.ru/books/books_pages/books_gramota.html
http://www.pedlib.ru/index.php
http://baby-best.ru/load/16
http://mirknig.com/knigi/deti/page/9/

----------


## шанталь

[QUOTE=po4emy4ka;2717661]может и повторюсь, то, что есть, что сама использовала. 
*
Спасибо большое!!!!! я предлагаю стих .Может кто-то возьмет Читает ребенок:*
*
В этот майский торжественный вечер
без волненья сказать не могу
вы нам отдали душу и сердце
и мы все перед вами в долгу.
вы добротой и лаской 
нас сделали сильнее
был наш садик сказкой
А вы волшебнойт феей
вы умели шутя разыграть  нас
карнавальный костюм смастерив
вашим голосом нам д\мороз
поздравленья у елки дарил.
в этот майский торжественный вечер
стали взрослыми мы наконец.
и пусть вас наша Анна Петровна согреет
теплота благодарных сердец.
*

----------


## po4emy4ka

> здравствуйте, пожалуйста помогите! Вот стихотворение:


я поняла, что это все. посмотри по ссылке:http://www.familycircle.ru/Company/A...1-Logoped.html

----------


## КСЮША

Сообщение от Фефела 
здравствуйте, пожалуйста помогите!

Нам в педагогическом колледже, дали вот такой текст:

*У нас во рту живет язык, 
К словам знакомым он привык.
Легко сказать ему: «вода,
Утенок, небо, нет и да».
Но пусть он скажет: «Черепаха!»
Не задрожит ли он от страха?
Че-ре-па-ха!
Пусть повторит за мной язык, 
такое слово: «БО-РО-ВИК»(2 раза).
Боровик растёт в бору, боровик в бору беру.
А теперь наш язычок скажет:
 Чики-чики-чок сел на дудочку сверчок.(2 раза).
Скажем вместе «ща-ща-ща рыбы нет вкусней леща»
Повторите «жа-жа-жа, вы не видели ежа?» 
Если ж видели ежа, отвечайте «жа-жа-жа!»
Если ж видели леща, отвечайте: « ща-ща-ща!»
Если ж видели грача, отвечайте: « ча-ча-ча!»
Чики-чики-чики-чок стал послушный язычок!*

----------


## Иннокентьевна

Инна, мы  тоже  делали  игры, как   девчата  написали  выше.
Посмотри, по  этим  ссылкам  может  что  нибудь  подойдет.

http://www.ivalex.vistcom.ru/zanatia166.htm
http://doroshenkoav.ru/?tag=igry-po-...ayushhemu-miru 
http://www.forchel.ru/metod/m33.shtml 
http://doshkolnik.org/didakticheskie...-zhivu_ru.html 
http://www.mmc74351.edusite.ru/book_uo.htm
http://puzkarapuz.ru/114539-oznakoml...ya-gruppa.html

----------


## кимким

> девочки, помогите! 
> срочно нужны игры дидактические на тему "Мой город".


Игры: 
- «Разбитая картинка» (сложи виды своего города из мозаики»)
- «Знатоки (название своего города)»  (Воспитатель делит детей на две команды. Предлагает по фрагменту открытки, фотографии узнать памятник и рассказать о нем)

- Творческое задание «Улицы города» - придумать свои названия будущим улицам города. Объяснить почему улицы названы так: Лесная, Родниковый бульвар и т.п.
- Творческая игра «Машина времени – путешествие в прошлое города» Сюжетно-ролевая игра «Мы археологи»
- Приготовление простейших блюд национальной кухни. Общение «Какие национальные блюда белорусского народа ты любишь?»
- Самостоятельная художественная деятельность. Выставка детских работ по теме «Любим город свой родной» (город в разные времена года)
- Семейная викторина «Кто лучше знает свой город»
- Экологический турнир «Знаете ли вы природу родного края»
- игра «Так бывает»
Игровая задача; учить рассказывать о городе, в определении которого указаны нетипичные признаки. 
Воспитатель называет словосочетание, ребенок раскрывает его значение. Например: «Холодный Ижевск» (город зимой), «Сиреневый Ижевск» (город весной, когда цветет сирень), «Белый Ижевск» (город весной, когда цветут сады), «Веселый Ижевск» (город в праздники – День города и др), «Мокрый Ижевск» (город во время дождя, город ранней весной) и т. д.

Может быть что-нибудь пригодится.

----------


## marinusia

> Уважаемые воспитатели!!! Может я не правильно зашла....Я сама музрук, но очень хочу помочь подруге-воспитателю найти материал  открытого занятия для родителей, которое будет в конце мая. Она хочет взять тему "семья".Больше ничего написать не могу, потому что не знаю вашей методики и что сюда можно прилепить....Да, занятие в средней группе.Сейчас аврал к выпускным, а наша заведующая подбросила проблемку...Буду рада любой помощи, если можно, то в личку...Заранее благодарю!


Посмотрите вот это занятие, нашала в инете.
http://files.mail.ru/LAJSK4

----------


## Иннокентьевна

> Уважаемые воспитатели!!! Может я не правильно зашла....Я сама музрук, но очень хочу помочь подруге-воспитателю найти материал  открытого занятия для родителей, которое будет в конце мая. Она хочет взять тему "семья".Больше ничего написать не могу, потому что не знаю вашей методики и что сюда можно прилепить....Да, занятие в средней группе.Сейчас аврал к выпускным, а наша заведующая подбросила проблемку...Буду рада любой помощи, если можно, то в личку...Заранее благодарю!


Нашла  конспект  занятия  с  детьми " Коли  семья  вместе, то  и  душа  на  месте"
Из книги С.В. Глебова " Детский  сад- семья"
http://narod.ru/disk/20783108000/%D0...D0%B5.doc.html

----------


## buba_nata

> Она хочет взять тему "семья".Больше ничего написать не могу, потому что не знаю вашей методики и что сюда можно прилепить....Да, занятие в средней группе.


У меня есть книга "Этические беседы с детьми 4 -7 лет" http://dump.ru/file/4587105, там с 19 страницы идет раздел семья, может, выберет для занятия что - либо или на подготовку к занятию беседы возьмёт. Мне она помогает в работе, при планировании в у трение и вечерние, отрезки времени.

----------


## ненька

> материал открытого занятия для родителей, которое будет в конце мая. Она хочет взять тему "семья".


Вот занятие по теме "Моя семья" для средней группы. Предварительно, дети вместе с родителями изготавливали семейные гербы (коллажи с фото и картинками освоей семье, кто есть в семье, сколько человек, кто чем занимается, кто, что любит и т.д.) . В общем, родители столько сделали и в цвете, и на ватмане, прекрасный нагладный материал к занятию получился. А на занятии дети по этим гербам рассказывали о своей семье. Хорошие рассказы получились.  А вот собственно и сам конспект:
http://files.mail.ru/O4BJ8Y

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, может у кого-нибудь есть требования к выносному материалу на лето. Очень-очень-очень надо!!!! Поделитесь, пожалуйста.


выдержка из публикации http://www.detskiysad.ru/vopros/619.html  "Выносной игровой материал должен быть гигиеничным, ярким, удобным, способствовать развитию у детей действий с природным материалом (водой, песком, снегом, льдинками), ознакомлению с окружающим."  
Это наверно самое главное и локонично сказано.

----------


## po4emy4ka

> требования к выносному материалу на лето


немного не то, но... 

*СОЗДАНИЕ УСЛОВИЙ ДЛЯ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ЛЕТНЕЙ ОЗДОРОВИТЕЛЬНОЙ КОМПАНИИ*
Для педагогов, работающих летом, главными задачами являются укрепление здоровья детей и охрана жизни. При переходе детского сада на летний режим работы всем сотрудникам напоминают инструкцию охраны жизни и здоровья детей. Поскольку дети находятся на свежем воздухе максимальное количество времени, то, прежде всего, необходимо создать условия:
1. Проверить оборудование на площадках и верандах, устранить неисправности
(обратить внимание на шероховатости, выступающие болты, острые углы,
закрепить хорошо оборудование).
2. Ежедневно утром проверять санитарное состояние участков (обратить
внимание на наличие камней, палок, веток, бутылок, банок, шприцев,
ядовитых растений и грибов).
3. Ежедневно прочесывать граблями песок в песочницах, увлажнять его
(продумать, как закрывать щитами песок на ночь).
4. Ежедневно мыть веранды.
5. Оборудовать место для мытья рук и ног (подготовить умывальники, тазы,
кувшины, решетки, бумажные полотенца, салфетки, индивидуальные
полотенца для ног).
6. Оборудовать место для игр с водой (подготовить ленточные столы, тазы,
надувные бассейны, решетчатые или сетчатые столы для игрушек, резиновые,
пластмассовые, надувные, плавающие, игрушки,
пластиковые бутылки, игрушки-забавы).
7. Ежедневно следить за соблюдением питьевого режима (готовить чашки по
числу детей, кипяченую воду, сок, клюквенный морс, напиток шиповника).
8. Оборудовать места для отдыха и уединения (подготовить коврики,
скамейки, зонты, тенты).
9. Ежедневно проверять наличие сменной одежды у детей. Проверять наличие панамок, косынок.
10. Строго соблюдать режим дня, не удлинять сон .
11.. Следить за ежедневным проведением различных закаливающих мероприятий.
12. Ежедневно проводить индивидуальную работу - с детьми по
совершенствованию в основных движениях.
13. Ежедневно проводить утреннюю гимнастику на воздухе в форме подвижных
игр (3 раза в неделю), 1 раз в неделю спортивный досуг, развлечения,
физкультурный праздник, прогулки.
14. Обеспечить наличие крупных двигателей (велосипедов, самокатов) и
атрибутов для подвижных и спортивных игр .
15. Ежедневно планировать работу по развитию речи. На веранде создать
уголок для речевой деятельности (дидактические игры по развитию звуковой
культуры речи, для развития дыхания, картинки для рассматривания)
*Организация летних опытов.*
*Опыты с водой.*
Интересны детям опыты с растворением красок в воде. Они видят, что чем больше краски добавляется в воду, тем интенсивнее становится ее цвет. А добавление к уже имеющемуся раствору краски другого цвета дает неожиданные оттенки, которым дети будут с удовольствием придумывать названия.
Экспериментируя с водой, дети убеждаются в том, что вода не имеет собственной формы, а приобретает форму того сосуда, в который налита.
Старшие дошкольники могут экспериментировать с мерной чашечкой, сравнивая объем разных сосудов. Это станет для одних хорошим закреплением темы «Измерения с помощью условной мерки», а для других — пропедевтикой подобных измерений.
*Опыты с песком.*
Одно из основных свойств сухого песка - сыпучесть. Он тоже не имеет своей собственной формы: форма изменяется с каждым новым сосудом, в который его помещают. А что будет, если песок намочить? Тогда, он перестанет быть сыпучим. Из влажного песка можно лепить куличики создавать разные фигурки с помощью песочных формочек.

----------


## po4emy4ka

> анализ воспитательной работы за год


вообще-то не знаю конкретной формы написания, но предполагаю, что от вас требуют что-то типо отчета по результатам диагностики. пишется исходя из задач вашей программы. включаете туда разделы программы, делаете анализ - что достигли, чего нет. все, что могу сказать. сама писала на педсоветы отчеты, но чаще только на словах готовила. не зная где вы работаете, какая у вас программа, какие требования в саду помочь трудно... пишите больше! и о себе не забывайте.

в интернете вот еще нашла - может поможет: http://festival.1september.ru/articles/500871/ только это по-моему не то, что вам надо либо я вас не поняла...

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Музыки нет сад только открылся


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=110161
пройди по этой ссылке, посмотри музыку. качай себе то, что подходит.

----------


## olga1411

http://narod.ru/disk/21285415000/%D0...D1%82.mp3.html 
танец утят

----------


## Веруня

ani 00. знаете будет сложновато в том плане, что дети слишком разного возраста. если детей много, я думаю нужно будет организовать два круга, в середину поставить детей самого маленького возраста, второй круг средняки и старшаки, но будте готовы к тому, что маленькие дети могут испугаться (мой совет: мы малышам делаем отдельный праздник и со старшими ясли не объеденяем, для них обычно показываем кукольный театр би-ба-бо, давольные). в интернети нашла переделывала под своих детей.
Утренняя гимнастика "Кошка с котятами". (взрослый может изображать кошку)
Цель: продолжать укреплять физическое здоровье детей.
Задачи: 
- учить использовать двигательный опыт в новых игровых      ситуациях;
- учить четко выполнять инструкции педагога;
- упражнять в знакомых движениях;
- развивать координацию детей;
- воспитывать внимание, организованность;
- приобщать детей к двигательному творчеству.

Ход занятия.
I. Котятки, котятки, малые ребятки!
 По кругу пойдём,	               Ходьба обычная.
Свои лапки разомнём.

На носочках все идите
Спинку ровно все держите.		       Руки вверх, ходьба на носках.

А теперь на пяточках – 	                         Руки к плечам, ходьба на пяточках.
На мягких лапочках.	
Пришло время, побежать,
В беге лапки нам размять.	           Бег обычный.

А теперь как хлопну я – 
Разбегайтесь кто  - куда!		Бег врассыпную.

Образуем круг большой,
Будет весело со мной!	
За мамой кошкой наблюдай,	                     Общеразвивающие упражнения.
Все упражнения выполняй!

II.                           Комплекс общеразвивающих упражнений:

1. «Где же мышка?»
И.п. – основная стойка, руки на пояс.
Выполняем: голову повернуть вправо, влево, вверх, вниз.
            2.  «зарядка для котят.»
                 И.п. – основная стойка, руки вдоль туловища.
Выполняем: 1-руки в стороны; 2-сгибая руки к плечам, поднимаемся на                         носки; 3-опускаемся на всю ступню, руки в стороны; 4- вернуться в и.п.
3. «С кем бы поиграть?»
                      И.п. – стойка ноги на ширине плеч, руки на поясе.
                      Выполняем: 1-поворот туловища вправо (влево), правую руку в сторону; 2-вернуться в и.п.
4. "Все котятки – гибкие ребятки, любят спину выгибать и головку поднимать!"
                      И.п. – упор стоя на коленях.
    Выполняем: 1-прогнуть спину, поднять голову, 2 - опустить       голову на грудь, сделать "круглую" спину.
5. "Кто будет прыгать высоко, тот, значит, любит молоко!".
                     И.п. – основная стойка, руки вниз. 
                      Выполняем: 1-прыжок ноги врозь, руки в стороны; 2-прыжком ноги вместе, руки вниз.
6. Упражнения на дыхание. Молодцы, котятки, резвые ребятки!
Шар большой мы надуваем,	                     Упражнения на дыхание.
Хлопнем лапками, сдуваем.
III.          Наигрались котята –
 Дружные ребята. 	Ходьба по кругу.
но хотя танец маленьких утят актуальней и ближе к празднику, потом напишите как все прошло. удачи вам и НЕ БОЙТЕСЬ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ, ПРАЗДНИК НЕ ДЛЯ НИХ А ДЛЯ ДЕТЕЙ.

----------


## olga1411

http://narod.ru/disk/21293234000/%D0...%B5..docx.html
 Посмотрите здесь материал для собрания, может что-то подойдёт

----------


## olga1411

http://narod.ru/disk/21299682000/%D0...0%B5..doc.html
 попробуй здесь скачать

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Помогите пожалуйста!


внимательней пройдись по разделам. особенно пристально смотри "что дети думают о природе? или знакомим с окружающим миром". там все найдешь. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130135 - вот и ссылка.

----------


## olga1411

Аналитическая справка на конец года winda 2007 года, если надо переведу в 2003 год
http://narod.ru/disk/21357222000/%D0...0%B8.docx.html

----------


## po4emy4ka

http://adalin.mospsy.ru/l_01_00/l_01_04k.shtml
http://www.zhirafik.ru/ http://www.zhirafik.ru/palchikovye-igry 



> У меня тема:"Пальчиковые игры, как средство развития речи". Подготовительная группа.


Люба, попыталась искать в интернете. материала - очень много, но готовых занятий не встретила. из интересного и полезного на мой взгляд скачала ссылки. когда у тебя занятие? что есть? как планируешь проводить занятие? может если что расскажешь, мы всем миром сможем развить теорию. пиши, поможем!

----------


## buba_nata

Мы строим так: первый круг дети подготовительной и старшей группы (это у нас старшая разновозрастная группа - списочный состав 21, ходят летом человек 14)
2 круг - средняя и 2 младшая (это у нас средняя разновозрастная группа, тоже летом человек 14), а ясли обычно встают в цетре и где выбирут. К ним  мы относимся "спустя рукава", команды и правила для них не важныи им они не следуют, заражаются только от детей старших групп. Правда ни каких рассыпных уже не делаем строго по кругу, дети привыкают очень быстро, просто первые дни приходится "по мучится", а ясли смотря на старших и старшие смотрят за младшими... Комплексы выбираем, что бы были понятны 2 младшей, обычно под музыку или бубен.
Но еще раз оговорюсь, у нас общий участок для всех групп (сад старый через 2 года 50 лет), дети все очень хорошо знают друг друга и приученны помогать во всем маленьким, смотрят за ними, играют вмести. Может это нас и спасает.

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, иду к вам с поклоном! У меня тема:"Пальчиковые игры, как средство развития речи". Подготовительная группа. Материала много, а выбрать, в какой форме провести занятие не могу. Надо что-то супер-пупер. Может подкинете идеи или занятия, а я их уже под себя переработаю? И хочется материалом поделиться, это в игровую деятельность выставлять?


Не знаю поможет ли вам это занятие, но я его переделывала под себя, вставляла в него пальчиковые игры (тоже заморочка было по самообразованию). Занятие прошло на хорошо. Взяла заготовку (да простят меня за такие слова), наверно  с сайта http://vospitatel.com.ua/ За что огромное спасибо!
"Красная книга"
Цели:
Формировать у детей ответственное и доброе отношение к родной природе. Сформировать убеждение о бесценности природы и подвести к выводу о необходимости ее оберегать. Словарь: Красная Книга, заповедник. Упражнять в умении классифицировать животный мир. Развивать мелкую моторику рук.
Оборудование:
Картинки, изображающее редких и исчезнувших животных и растения, Красная Книга области, карта области.
Ход занятия:
Здравствуйте, дети! Какие вы все красивые и улыбчивые, прямо как маленькие солнышки. Давайте с вами сделаем гимнастику «Солнце» (стр.35 «Пальчиковая гимнастика. Для развития речи дошкольников») Вот и нас с вами приласкало солнышко.
Ребята, в нашем крае – Сибирь, очень много разных растений и животных. Давайте вспомним, какие растения растут у нас? Какие животные обитают в Сибире? Птицы? Насекомые? Кто живет в озере Байкале? (Ответы детей). Среди них есть такие, которых осталось очень мало. Их так и называют – редкие. Как вы думаете, почему они стали редкими? (Ответы детей).
Редкие животные и растения в нашей стране, и в других странах тоже, охраняются законом. Но недобрые люди часто нарушают этот закон. Человек часто бывает очень жесток по отношению к растениям и животным. Очень часто люди не жалеют их, уничтожают для своих целей. Одни существа страдают из-за красивого меха, другие – из-за вкусного мяса, третьи – из-за того, что люди их боятся. Постепенно растений и животных остается все меньше и меньше. Посмотрите на эти картинки. (Показ). Вот это – Снежный барс, а это – Обыкновенный уж. Эти рисунки нарисованы художником. А вот сфотографировать этих животных очень сложно, потому что люди уничтожают их всех, они исчезают навсегда и могут не появится никогда больше.
Задумались люди: как остановить это безобразие, не допустить исчезновения ни одного живого существа.
                 Дерево, трава, цветок и птица
                 Не всегда умеют защититься.
                 Если будут уничтожены они, 
                 На планете мы останемся одни.

И вот ученые решили издать Красную Книгу. Но почему именно красную, а не какого-либо другого цвета? Потому что красный цвет – цвет опасности! Внимание! Остановись, оглянись, подумай, человек! Подумай о природе! Не слишком ли вольно мы пользуемся щедростью природы? Все только берем и берем. Вот так выглядит Красная Книга Иркутской области. (Показ). А есть и Красная Книга Урала. И другие Красные Книги.
Как вы думаете, от человека зависит красота природы? А всегда ли человек помогает природе? (Ответы детей). А ведь мы крепко-накрепко связаны с растениями и животными. Уничтожим птиц – насекомые съедят всю зелень – люди не смогут есть плоды, овощи. Так всегда происходит в природе: исчез один – заболел другой – погиб третий.
Взгляните на эти картинки. (Показ). На них изображены животные, птицы, насекомые которые нуждаются в защите. Их в Иркутской области осталось мало. Кого вы узнаете на этих картинках? (Ответы детей).
Пальчиковая игра «Белка» (стр.14 «Пальчиковая гимнастика. Для развития речи дошкольников»)
Предлагаю вам поиграть в игру. Нужно все эти картинки разложить в разные коробки. В коробку с изображением жука складывайте картинки с изображением насекомых. В коробку с изображением дятла …? Птиц. В коробку с зайцем …? Зверей. В коробку с дельфином …? Морских обитателей.
Растения тоже нуждаются в нашей защите. (Показ). Многие из этих растений вам знакомы. Какие? (Ответы детей). А ведь их тоже осталось мало.
Пальчиковая игра «Дерево» (стр.34 «Пальчиковая гимнастика. Для развития речи дошкольников»)
В старину люди разумно пользовались дарами природы. Никогда не убивали самок и детенышей, выпускали из сетей рыбью молодь и рыб с икрой, рубили только старые и больные деревья. К сожалению, в наши дни люди забыли об этих добрых традициях предков.
Но замечательно то, что человек умеет исправлять свои ошибки. Кроме Красной Книги люди придумали заповедники. Что такое заповедник? Заповедник – это место, где природа имеет право жить по своим законам. А человек не вмешивается в них, изредка приходит в это место как гость. В заповеднике охраняется все: травы, грибы, птицы, рыбы и все живое. Кто из вас бывал на Байкале? (Ответы детей). Возле него есть заповедник Байкало-Ленский. Самый крупный и самый молодой заповедник Байкала. С севера территория Байкало-Ленского заповедника ограничена мысом Елохин, с юга - рекой Хейрем. (Показ).
Как вы думаете, только ли в заповедниках нужно защищать природу? (Ответы детей). Правильно, охранять природу нужно в любом месте. Давайте вспомним правила охраны природы. (все сопровождаем показами пальцев )
1.  На природе запоминать увиденное 
2.  Ходить по тропинкам
3.  Не ломать ветки деревьев.
4.  Не топтать цветы, травы.
5.  Не кричать, не включать громко музыку.
6.  Не лезть в птичьи гнезда.
7.  Не ловить насекомых.
8.  Не разрушать грибницы.
9.  Не ловить мальков и лягушек.
10. Не рвать паутинки.
11. Не оставлять не затушенных костров.
12. Не разорять муравейники.
А чем же мы с вами можем помочь редким растениям и животным? (Ответы детей). Давайте мы сами никогда не будем сами их обижать и не дадим их другим в обиду. Расскажем всем знакомым о беззащитных растениях и цветах.
Пальчиковая игра «Цветок» (стр.35 «Пальчиковая гимнастика. Для развития речи дошкольников»)
Ребята, если хотите, мы с вами сделаем свою Красную Книгу, которая будет находиться у нас в детском саду. Каждый раз, узнав о редких растениях или животных, мы будем пополнять ее картинкам и подписями. Тогда каждый, и мы, и взрослые, запомним их и не дадим в обиду. И тогда наша Земля будет добрым и красивым домом для всех людей, для всех животных, для всех растений. Послушайте, какие красивые стихи написал об этом поэт Л. Дайнеко.
           Есть на земле огромный дом
           Под крышей голубой,
           Живут в нем солнце, дождь и гром,
           Лес и морской прибой.
           Живут в нем птицы и цветы,
           Веселый звон ручья.
           Живешь в том светлом доме ты
           И все твои друзья.
           Куда б дороги не вели, 
           Всегда ты будешь в нем.
           Природою родной земли
           Зовется этот дом.

----------


## кимким

> "Пальчиковые игры, как средство развития речи". Подготовительная группа. Материала много, а выбрать, в какой форме провести занятие не могу. Надо что-то супер-пупер. Может подкинете идеи или занятия, а я их уже под себя переработаю?


Посмотрите http://doshvozrast.ru/konspekt/razvrech09.htm
Конечно придется переделывать, но интересные идеи есть.

----------


## кимким

> Девчата нужна информация в родительский уголок для вторых младших групп (они сейчас переходят из яслей), типа воспитатели советуют,  что-нибудь по адаптации к новой группе и воспитателям, может быть игры, стихи и т.д.


Посмотрите здесь http://skyclipart.ru/detsad/

----------


## buba_nata

> Девчата нужна информация в родительский уголок для вторых младших групп (они сейчас переходят из яслей), типа воспитатели советуют,  что-нибудь по адаптации к новой группе и воспитателям, может быть игры, стихи и т.д.


Приговорки для малышей: 
*в этой группе училась твоя сестра/брат/сосед/друг (то есть тоже такое прошли)... 
*Саша, Митя, Катя... тоже переходят в эту группу - вы будете дальше вместе дружить и веселиться... 
*Зайка, ты выросла, и все такое...
*А ты знаешь, какие интересные занятия ждут тебя в этой новой группе... 
*теперь у тебя не будет ... (того, что не очень ребенку нравилось в яслях!)
*ты пойдешь в младшую группу, а сестренка скоро придет в ясельки и ты будешь ее защищать, но ты же старше - не ходить же вам обеим в ясельки 

И вот еще консультации по возрастам: (может сгодится)
Наиболее типичные возрастные проблемы общения и способы их решения
В каждом возрасте существуют свои трудности общения. У одних детей сильнее выделены одни проблемы, а у других - другие. Все зависит от характера и темперамента ребенка. И если первый год в ясельной группе вы миновали без особых сложностей, это совершенно не означает, что теперь ребенок будет с удовольствием ходить в садик и у него не возникнет никаких проблем. Перечисленные ниже трудности не проходят по мере взросления. Если в 5-6 лет ребенок впервые приходит в детский сад, он сталкивается с целым рядом трудностей, которые его сверстники переживали в предыдущих группах. Чтобы миновать возрастные трудности общения, их надо пережить. Условно возрастные проблемы дошкольника можно подразделить на четыре группы, что соответствует возрастным группам детского сада.
Ясельная группа: от 1,5 до 3 лет
Возрастные трудности общения. Основная проблема ясельного возраста - эмоциональный и физический разрыв с мамой. До 3-х лет ребенку бывает сложно понять, почему мама, которая всегда была рядом, вдруг отдает его чужой тете, а сама, быстро поцеловав и помахав ручкой, исчезает на целый день. Ребенок воспринимает других детей как абсолютно неравноценную замену маме. И если малыш сильно переживает разлуку, то детишки, которые уже успели адаптироваться, его только раздражают. Малыш не понимает, почему все бегают, смеются или спокойно играют, когда уходит мама. Именно с этим непониманием связанна агрессивность, когда, заливаясь слезами, малыш пытается ударить сверстников.
Но даже после того, как ребенок привыкнет к утренним расставаниям, окружающие дети интересуют его гораздо меньше, чем новые игрушки. До 3-х лет ребенок воспринимает других детей как неодушевленные предметы. Все его общение со сверстниками основано на принципе "действие-результат". Именно поэтому, дергая других детей за волосы, они не понимают, что поступают плохо. Ребенку интересно увидеть результат своего действия (в данном случае - визг, плач). В этом возрасте детского коллектива как такового еще не существует. Каждый ребенок живет собственной жизнью и прислушивается только к мнению взрослых. Часто можно наблюдать, как малыши в ясельной группе играют каждый со своей игрушкой. Они еще не умеют играть со сверстниками. И задача родителей и воспитателей - помочь ребенку сформировать правильную систему взаимоотношений с другими детьми.
После 2-2,5 лет ребенок понимает, что вокруг такие же дети, а не большие кричащие куклы. Он начинает сравнивать себя со сверстниками и делать собственные выводы. Ребенку важно выделиться, получить одобрение сверстников и похвалу воспитателя, если что он что-то умеет делать лучше других. Если у крохи не получается соответствовать сверстникам, он может либо замкнуться в себе, либо проявлять излишнюю агрессивность. Замкнутость и агрессивность в этом возрасте - следствие того, что ребенок, чувствует, что он в чем-либо несоответствует сверстникам.
Как их преодолеть. Основная задача родителей - подготовить ребенка к детскому саду, чтобы он не чувствовал себя отстающим. Чем раньше вы начнете готовить ребенка к яслям, тем лучше. Неплохо, если ребенок освоит такие навыки, как использование столовых приборов, "высадку" на горшок и одевание. Чем лучше ваш малыш будет проделывать все эти манипуляции, тем увереннее он будет себя чувствовать. Ребенку важно чувствовать, что он не хуже сверстников, а во многом даже лучше. Кроме того, детишек, которые умеют самостоятельно кушать и одеваться, воспитатели часто ставят в пример другим детям, что также положительно влияет на формирование самоуверенности.
Конечно, избежать кризиса разлуки с мамой практически невозможно, но в ваших силах сделать так, чтобы эта разлука прошла менее болезненно для крохи. Для этого почаще оставляйте малыша на попечение бабушек или няни. Конечно, когда вокруг близкие люди ребенок переживает разлуку с родителями более спокойно. Основная цель таких тренировочных расставаний - сформировать у ребенка уверенность, что мама, даже если уходит, обязательно возвращается. За несколько месяцев до детского сада рассказывайте малышу о предстоящих переменах. Самое главное - говорить правду, какой бы горькой она вам ни казалась. Не обманывайте ребенка отговорками, что "ты чуть-чуть поиграешь, и я приду". Лучше честно сказать "я приду, когда ты пообедаешь" или "я приду за тобой, когда ты поспишь". Если ребенок будет точно знать, когда за ним придут, он быстрее расслабится и успокоится, а не будет каждую минуту ждать маминого прихода. Объясните ребенку, что другие детишки тоже скучают без своих мам. Поняв, что вокруг такие же "товарищи по несчастью", а не враги которые радуются его горю, ребенку будет проще наладить контакт со сверстниками.
Не наказывайте ребенка, если он отличается излишней драчливость. Малыш не понимает, за что вы его ругаете: почему куклу можно таскать за волосы, а Аню нет. Для него Аня - тоже своего рода кукла, только большая, и ему интересно, как она будет реагировать на его действия. Пройдет время и ребенок научится понимать разницу между одушевленными и неодушевленными предметами. Задача родителей - объяснить ребенку, что другие люди, независимо от возраста, тоже могут испытывать боль, страх, обиду, и т.д. Для этого, играя с ребенком, не терпите, если он делает вам больно, объясняйте ребенку свои чувства и чувства окружающих.
Младшая группа: от 3 до 4 лет
Возрастные трудности общения. В 3-4 года ребенок приобретает первый опыт общения со сверстниками. Это наиболее сложный период взаимоотношений ребенка с коллективом. В большинстве проблем, которые возникают в этом возрасте, виноват детский эгоизм, который в этой возрастной группе наиболее обострен. В 3-4 года ребенок относится к сверстникам как к себе подобным, с которыми можно весело провести время. Но в то же время ребенок еще не умеет прислушиваться к мнению других детей. Для 3-4-х летнего карапуза существует только собственное "я", а других детей он воспринимает не как самостоятельные личности, а как источник удовлетворения потребностей его "я" (поиграть, подраться, побегать, и т.д.). При этом ребенок искренне непонимает, что и у других детей есть собственные потребности и собственные желания. Он привык только диктовать свои условия, и при этом не брать в расчет желания окружающих.
В 3-4 года у ребенка уже появляются первые друзья. Но в этом возрасте дети часто меняют свои пристрастия. Часто можно услышать заявления такого рода "вчера я дружил с Петей, сегодня дружу с Валей, а завтра буду дружить с Сережей". Причем вчерашние "друзья" могут обижаться друг на друга из-за того, что сегодня симпатии одного из двух "друзей" переменились. Экс-друг может сильно переживать перемену симпатий товарища по играм. И в отместку устраивать всякие пакости вчерашнему другу.
Как их преодолеть. Ваша задача - объяснить ребенку элементарные нормы и правила, которым необходимо следовать при взаимодействии с окружающими. Не поощряйте проявление детского эгоизма. Ребенок должен понимать, что он не единственный на свете, и что у окружающих людей могут быть собственные желания и потребности, отличные от его. Почаще играйте с ребенком в ролевые игры - в игровой форме можно рассмотреть самые разные модели общения и объяснить их ребенку. Научившись в игровой форме согласовывать свои действие с кем-то еще, ребенок переносит эту модель поведения на отношения со сверстниками. Учите ребенка не только брать, но и давать.
Вас не должна пугать дружеобильность и любвеобильность 3-4-х летнего карапуза. Совершенно бесполезно объяснять ребенку, что настоящих друзей не меняют, и что друг может быть только один. Дело в том, что в этом возрасте для ребенка друг - это, прежде всего партнер по игре. Ребенок руководствуется принципом "с кем играю, с тем и дружу", не вдаваясь в психологические тонкости дружбы, - это вполне естественно. Если ребенок сильно переживает, когда вчерашний друг не обращает на него внимание, объясните крохе, что даже самые закадычные друзья не обязаны играть только друг с другом.
Средняя группа: от 4 до 5 лет
Возрастные трудности общения. В 4-5 лет ребенок не отделяет себя от коллектива. Он все чаще употребляет местоимение "мы" вместо "я". Ребенок осознает, что действуя сообща, можно добиться гораздо большего, чем в одиночку, и при этом избежать наказания. Ведь воспитатель вряд ли узнает, кто именно облил пол краской, а кто разбил окно. Принцип этого возраста "Куда все, туда и я". Причем ребенку совершенно неважно хорошему или плохому примеру для подражания он следует. Из всего коллектива ребенок выделяет нескольких детей, которым старается подражать во всем.
В детском коллективе выделяются явные лидеры - заводилы и организаторы всех проделок. В этом возрасте лидер в коллективе гораздо больший авторитет, чем родитель или воспитатель. Для ребенка главное, чтобы коллектив его принял и не игнорировал. Для 4-5 летнего малыша нет ничего хуже, чем бойкот коллектива. В этом возрасте детский коллектив не прощает тех, кто чем-то выделяется из общей массы. Поэтому дети стараются во всем подражать признанным лидерам. В этом возрасте дети часто объединяются в группы по принципу "дружим против Васи (Пети Маши)".
Как их преодолеть. Можно сколько угодно повторять тираду о том, что надо думать своей головой. Но если ребенок не умеет адекватно оценить действия окружающих и боится высказать собственную точку зрения, он так и будет жить по принципу "куда все, туда и я". Научите ребенка анализировать свои и чужие поступки. Только научившись оценивать поведение других людей, ребенок сможет определить хорошо или плохо они поступают, и стоит ли следовать этому примеру. Ребенок должен понимать, что по любому поводу следует иметь собственное мнение, а не слушать Васю или Дашу. Если вы будете открыто возражать против его подражания кому-либо из сверстников, ребенок вряд ли послушается, скорее наоборот - он лишь отдалится от вас, ведь вы не разделяете его восхищения драчуном Петей или врунишкой Настей. Задача родителей и воспитателя - сформировать у ребенка адекватную самооценку. Подчеркивайте индивидуальность ребенка. Только смелый и самоуверенный человек не побоится открыто высказывать мнение, отличное от мнения большинства.
И не выпытывайте у ребенка информацию о том, кто же именно является организатором и устроителем всех проделок - детский коллектив не прощает предателей. И если вы вынудите ребенка "заложить" сверстников, велика вероятность, что в следующий раз изгоем станет именно он.
Старшая группа: от 5 до 7 лет
Возрастные трудности общения. Ребенок ищет свою нишу в коллективе. Если в 4-5 лет он беспрекословно шел за лидером, то сейчас он пытается взять лидерство в свои руки. В этом возрасте он уже имеет собственное представление о том, какое место в коллективе он хочет занимать (лидер, ведущий, ведомый, и т.д.) и действует в соответствии со своими представлениями. Причем коллектив не всегда готов безоговорочно принять его позицию. Часто бывает, что ребенок хочет быть лидером, ведущим, а коллектив отводит ему в лучшем случае роль ведомого, а в худшем - тени. Ребенку необходимо постоянно доказывать и подтверждать свое право занимать ту или иную нишу. Причем если переместиться из ведущего в ведомого не составляет труда, то обратное перевоплощение довольно проблематично. Если самооценка ребенка не совпадает с оценкой сверстников, ребенку приходится очень трудно. Он либо пытается доказать ровесникам свое право занимать выбранную нишу, либо уходит в тень.
В 6-7 лет большинство детей испытывают потребность в близком контакте со сверстниками. Из всего коллектива ребенок выделяет несколько детей, с которыми ему хочется более близко общаться. Именно в этом возрасте у ребенка появляются первые "настоящие" друзья. Весь коллектив разбивается на небольшие группы по интересам.
Как их преодолеть. Помогите ребенку определить собственное место в коллективе. К 5-6 годам у ребенка уже есть собственные представления, какими качествами надо обладать, чтобы завоевать симпатии коллектива. И ваша задача - не навязывать ребенку собственные представления о том, что такое хорошо, а что такое плохо, а помочь ему выработать недостающие качества. Для этого регулярно обсуждайте ситуации, которые возникают в коллективе. Не отмахивайтесь от детских вопросов. Если ребенок пришел именно к вам со своими проблемами, это говорит о том, что он вам доверяет и ценит ваше мнение.
Не навязывайте ребенку собственное мнение - с кем стоит дружить, а с кем - нет. Уважайте выбор ребенка, даже если его друзья вам, мягко говоря, не нравятся. Вместо того чтобы запрещать ребенку дружить с "плохими", на ваш взгляд мальчиками и девочками, поинтересуйтесь, почему ребенок дружит именно с этими ребятами. Так вы, во-первых, узнаете какие качества, ваш ребенок больше других ценит в человеке, а во-вторых, сохраните доверительные отношения с ребенком. Если ребенок поймет, что вы уважаете его право выбора, он, принимая важные решения, не побоится спросить у вас совета.
К семи годам ребенок перестает бороться с коллективом и кому-то что-то доказывать. Если он прошел все предыдущие ступени развития, он наконец научился гармонично существовать в коллективе, усвоил его законы и правила. В 7 лет ребенок в состоянии адекватно оценить свое место в коллективе и морально готов к переходу в новый школьный коллектив, но это уже совсем другой разговор.
автор Наталья Алешина

----------


## buba_nata

> Уважаемые коллеги! Подскажите, пожалуйста, где есть материал по исследовательской деятельности с детьми.(занятия, работы и т.д.)


Авторский учебно-методический материал "Волшебная вода" http://dump.ru/file/4623624
приложение по воду http://dump.ru/file/4623626 Срасибо автору
Это делала сама
картотека по Н. М. Зубкова "ВОЗ  И  МАЛЕНЬКАЯ ТЕЛЕЖКА ЧУДЕС"
Опыты и эксперименты для детей от 3 до 7 лет http://dump.ru/file/4623635
КОНСПЕКТЫ ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ ОПЫТНИЧЕСКОЙ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ http://dump.ru/file/4623636

----------


## костикова лена

> Девочки, я здесь новенькая, может быть что-то и проглядела. Помогите пожалуйста! Нужно сделать в группе паспорта растений с условными обозначениями. Кое-что начала делать, но может у кого-то есть готовые? Заранее благодарна! Давайте будем дружить!


Вот ссылочка,сама оттуда скачивала http://detsad-kitty.ru/shablon/grupp...-rastenij.html

----------


## кимким

Раздел по экологическому воспитанию "Добро пожаловать в Экологию" относится к программе "Детство" (Санкт-Петербург). Кроме рабочих тетрадей существует еще книга О.А.Воронкевич "Добро пожаловать в Экологию" с перспективным планом работы для всех возрастных групп.
Рабочие тетради (2 части) для старшей группы скачайте вот здесь 
http://www.mirknig.com/. (напишите в поиске название книги)
Если больше не найдем в Инете, придется мне сканировать свои.

----------


## buba_nata

архив http://dump.ru/file/4624849

----------


## buba_nata

игры - тренинги по экологии - http:/*************.com/files/7zb6f2opq
 Л.Ф. Павленко В гармонии с природой - http:/*************.com/files/73ysg7x4d
2 часть - http:/*************.com/files/e7vyfrexi
Все остальные файлообменики не пашут сегодня, так что ...

----------


## buba_nata

> Тетради я Вам потихоньку отсканирую. А вот сама книга, ну о-чень большая. Сканировать нереально. Поискала ее в Инете, пока не нашла.


тетради у меня есть 4-5 лет и 5-6 лет http://dump.ru/file/4626860и http://dump.ru/file/4626861

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Девочки, помогите. Ищу материал по работе с родителями имеющими детей с отклонением в развитии.


*Неврозы, Психопатии, Эпилепсия, Шизофрения, аутизм, СДВГ, Умственная отсталость, Задержка психического развития, Генетические заболевания.*  
это заболевания, о которых можно найти информацию на "Адалин" http://adalin.mospsy.ru/.
там очень много статей. посмотри. их вполне можно переделать для родителей. как консультации, статьи, даже папки. лучшего в интернете я пока не встречала. у меня девочка была с аутизмом. мне было полезно почитать статьи, понять, что можно и нельзя от этого ребенка требовать и ожидать. очень помог сайт. 
желаю удачи!

может на конкретный диагноз что-то надо? пиши, помогу, чем смогу.

----------


## кимким

Рабочая тетрадь по экологии (2-я младшая группа)

http://dump.ru/file/4628302

Эта ссылка на сайт, где много материала по экологическому воспитанию (и не только)

http://parohod.kg/znakomstvo_priroda/

----------


## кимким

*Рабочая тетрадь по экологии часть 1*  (подготовительная группа)

http://dump.ru/file/4630268

----------


## pedagogovna

Это консультации можно давать родителям
Математическое развитие детей от 3 до 4 летА.В. Белошистой) 
Занятие 1. 
Цель занятия: развитие внимания, восприятия и коммуникативной деятельности. Обучение ребенка выделять предмет из группы по характерным признакам.
Упражнение 1. "Игра с пальчиками"

Цель упражнения: вовлечение ребенка в деятельность подражания, обучение общению с педагогом, обучение пониманию и выполнению инструкций, знакомство с озвучанием слов-числительных, а также развитие координации, соревновательной мотивации, внимания и речи.	Возьмите руку ребенка и, по очереди дотрагиваясь до каждого пальчика, произносите следующие слова:
Большаку - дрова рубить, 
А тебе - воды носить,
А тебе - печи топить,
А тебе - тесто месить,
А малышке - песни петь,
Песни петь да плясать,
Родных братьев потешать.
На две последние строки побуждайте ребенка вместе с вами имитировать прихлопы к плясовой: 
на два слова - два хлопка, 
на два слова - повороты-покачивания кистью с растопыренными пальцами в ритме плясовой.
Постепенно это упражнение осваивается ребенком до самостоятельного выполнения (через 3-4 занятия). 
После этого начинаем заменять первые слова стишка порядковыми числительными: сначала - первые два, затем - первые три и т. д.      Первому - дрова рубить,   Второму - воду носить,
      А тебе - печи топить, 
      А тебе - тесто месить… 	 	Первому - дрова рубить,
Второму - воду носить,Третьему - печи топить,А тебе - тесто месить… 
За одно занятие добавляется одно числительное, считалка повторяется на правой и на левой руке до свободного ее воспроизведения ребенком, но не больше одного-двух раз за занятие.
Упражнение 2. "Прятки" 
Цель упражнения: готовить ребенка к дифференциации количественных характеристик "один - много", первое знакомство со способом сравнения путем установления взаимно-однозначного соответствия на числовых (пальцевых) фигурах.	Спрячьте руки за спиной и одновременно с командой выбрасывайте ее перед собой с соответствующим количеством пальцев, сопровождая действие словами: один… много… 

Игра напоминает игру "В морского". Играйте с ребенком, пока ему весело (1-2 минуты). Постепенно добавляем сравнение количества пальцев прикладыванием ладоней. 
Например, по команде "Много!" у Вас - три пальца, у ребенка - пять пальцев. Выиграл тот, кто "выкинул" больше. Проверяя, поясняем ребенку, как мы узнали, у кого больше (прикладываем один палец к одному, у меня - больше нет, а у тебя еще два пальца осталось, значит, у тебя больше…).
Играть можно с 2-3 детьми.


Упражнение 3. "Возьми мячик"
Цель упражнения: формирование умственной операции сравнения, координации и восприятия (дифференциация формы и цвета). Расширение объема внимания и его концентрации. Обучение ребенка учитывать два признака при сравнении (цвет и форма - красный мячик). Формирование умственной операции абстрагирования (красный, но не мячик). Развитие логических структур - понимания структуры "отрицание". Развитие слухового восприятия логических речевых конструкций.	Используется несколько предметов примерно одного размера, но разного цвета: 2-3 мячика из разного материала (резина, пластик), апельсин, несколько кубиков, 2-3 круглых яблока, клубок шерстяных ниток, цилиндр (жестяная баночка из-под кофе), конус, овоиды (яйцевидные тела, например, из-под киндер-сюрпризов). 

По команде взрослого играющий ребенок должен выбрать из них мячик. Предметы можно закрыть ширмой либо поставить ребенка спиной к столу, так, чтобы по команде он поворачивался и выбирал нужный предмет.
Вариант: Возьми красный мячик.
Вариант: Возьми красный, но не мячик.
Вариант: Возьми мячик, но не красный. 

Упражнение 4. "Ворота"
Цель упражнения: развитие координации, глазомера, снятие мышечного напряжения. Обучение учету трех признаков при сравнении (большой красный мячик), обучение пониманию отрицания.

Для этого упражнения вам понадобятся мячики разного размера и разного цвета, 2-3 круглых яблока, апельсин и любые другие предметы круглой формы, различающиеся между собой цветом и размером.
Ставим на пол небольшие воротца - можно просто обозначить их двумя книжками, или жестяными банками, или коробкой. С расстояния примерно 50-60 см предлагаем ребенку толчком закатить в них выбранный мячик. Если ребенок легко справляется с задачей, увеличиваем расстояние до 1 м. 
Вариант: Выбери маленький синий мячик. Выбери большой красный мячик.
Вариант: Выбери круглые, но не мячики. 
Все занятие может занимать 5-10 минут.

 Упражнение 2. 

Цель упражнения: развитие координации движения обеих рук, развитие мелкой моторики, внимания. Обучение пониманию и выполнению инструкций.

	Соединяем кончики пальцев обеих рук. Надавили (какая рука сильнее?), отпустили, расслабили. Повторить упражнение 2-3 раза. Это упражнение входит в пальчиковую гимнастику.

Включаем в пальчиковую гимнастику и разнообразные упражнения на подражание:

- "поиграли на пианино" (побегали пальчиками по столу);

- "побежали-побежали" (пошевелили пальцами растопыренных ладоней);

- "поймали муху" (резко сжали кулак);

- "отпустили муху" (резко разжали кулак);

- "дерево закачалось" (покачали над собой расслабленными кистями) и т. п.  Упражнение 4. "Сложи круг"

Цель упражнения: развитие восприятия и воссоздающего воображения. Развитие синтеза и анализа.

Из разрезанных деталей ребенок подбирает целый круг. На первых порах детали одного круга должны быть в отдельном конверте (ребенок должен только сложить его). Затем можно предлагать детали 2-3 кругов вперемешку: выбери и сложи.
Вариант: Если ребенок испытывает трудности при конструировании, даем ему образец конечного результата (его можно наклеить на конверт).

Следующее упражнение доставит вам и вашему ребенку много веселых минут. Попросите его обвести карандашом контуры своей руки. Дальше ваша фантазия позволит превратить эти контуры в веселые рисунки: в осьминога, ежа, птицу с большим клювом, клоуна, рыбу, солнце и т. д. Пусть малыш раскрасит эти рисунки.

----------


## pedagogovna

*ГОВОРЯЩИЕ ПРИЩЕПКИ*
Работа по развитию тонкой моторики кистей и пальцев рук оказывает благотворное влияние не только на становление речи и ее функций, но и на психическое развитие ребенка.
    В Японии, целенаправленная тренировка рук у детей проводится в детских садах с двухлетнего возраста (по мнению специалистов, это стимулирует умственное развитие ребенка), а в  японских семьях пальчики детям развивают с годовалого возраста.
    Наличие особенностей моторного развития у детей с нарушением речи, значимость двигательной системы в нервно-психическом развитии ребенка убеждают в необходимости специальной коррекционно-педагогической работы по развитию у детей всех сторон (компонентов) двигательной сферы (грубая моторика, тонкая моторика рук, артикуляционная и лицевая моторика). Эта работа, включенная органичным элементом в ежедневные разнообразные занятия с детьми, во все режимные моменты. 
Предлагаем Вам увлекательное путешествие в мир ПРИЩЕПОК.
Да, да, тех самых, с помощью которых сушили белье, фотопленки и даже – школьные дневники с тетрадями! Занятие это увлекательное, и, как выяснилось очень полезное!
    В работе используются бельевые прищепки разного цвета и размера. На занятиях и во время свободных игр детей прищепки «превращаются» в различных животных птиц, помогая  развивать мелкую моторику рук дошкольников, закреплять сенсорные навыки и пространственные представления, развивать коммуникативную функцию речи, воображение.
    Безусловно, главная цель использования прищепок в коррекционной логопедической группе - это развитие тонких движений пальцев рук.
    Чтобы использованный  вид тренинга пальцев не был скучным и утомительным, действия  с прищепками озвучиваются  веселыми стихотворными текстами, игровыми приемами. Можно применять прищепки в разыгрывании сценок. 
ИГРЫ С ПРИЩЕПКАМИ
    Показываем  малышу, как тремя пальчиками можно прицепить прищепку к краю коробки, держа при¬щепку вертикально, сопровождает дей¬ствия словами:
Наша мамочка устала,
Всю одежду постирала.
Милой маме помогу,
    Все прищепки соберу.
    Затем показываем, как прищеп¬ка может «открыть и закрыть ротик» (держим прищепку в горизонтальном положении большим и указательным пальчиками, локоть опирается на по¬верхность стола). При возникающих затруднениях взрослый сжимает пальчики ребенка.
    Исходное положение для каждого уп¬ражнения: рука, согнутая в локте, стоит на столе. Прищепка удерживается указа¬тельным и большим пальцами парал¬лельно столешнице.
    Первые три упражнения — ритмично «открывать и закрывать ротик» прищеп¬ки, сопровождая действия проговариванием стихотворных текстов. 

        «Лиса»                            «Крокодил»                                      «Гусь»
 Хитрая плутовка,              В зоопарке воробей               «Га-га-га, — гогочет гусь, 
 Рыжая головка,                 Пообедал у зверей,               - Я семьей своей горжусь».
 Ротик открывает,          А зубастый крокодил
 Зайчиков пугает.            Чуть его не про¬глотил.

«Аист»
Открыть прищепку до упора и за¬крыть со щелчком. Прислушаться, как
щелкает «клюв» аиста.
Аист крылья расправляет, 
Аист клювик раскрывает.
«Птичка»
    Локоть на столе. Водить прищепкой вправо-влево. Руку с открытой прищеп¬кой наклонить к поверхности стола и закрыть (повторить несколько раз). За¬тем рука возвращается в исходное поло¬жение.
 В следующих трех упражнениях задействованы обе руки. Ритмичное открывание и закрывание прищепок по ходу проговаривания текста.
 «Собаки»                             «Грачата»                         «Интересный разговор»
Две  собаки лают,                   Двое маленьких грачат                 Лягушонок: «Квак-квак!» 
Друг друга не кусают.           Целый день в гнезде кричат.        А утенок: «Кряк-кряк!» 
Только голос подают.            Открывают рты галчата:             Всё сказали, все спросили... 
Видно, зубы берегут.           Очень есть они хотят.                       Хорошо поговорили!

               ИГРОВЫЕ УПРАЖНЕНИЯ
«Коробочки»
Цель. Обучение детей сличению пред¬метов по цвету.
Материал. Четыре картонные коробки с приклеенными на дно кружками ос¬новных цветов, прищепки основных цветов (по 3—4 штуки).
Ход игры:
 1 вариант (для индивидуальной работы) Ребенок выбирает и прицепляет при¬щепки на края коробок, соотнося цвета прищепок с цветом кружков на дне ко¬робок.
           На донышке в коробке 
           Огонек горит. 
           Какие брать прищепки 
           Он нам говорит. 
           Ты выбирай, не путай, 
           Внимательно смотри, 
           Такую же по цвету 
           Прищепку прицепи.

«Зубастики»
Цель. Упражнение в сличении пред¬метов по цвету, закрепление названий основных цветов.
Материал. Четыре прищепки основ¬ных цветов, силуэты из цветного карто¬на (помидор, груша, слива, огурец).
Ход игры:
— Жили-были разноцветные зубастики. Какого они цвета? (Красный, жел¬тый, синий, зеленый.) Зубастики любили все грызть. Но каждый зубастик вы¬бирал только предметы своего цвета:

 Красный зубастик ест помидор.
  Желтый за грушей полез за забор. 
  Синий ест сливу: вот молодец! 
  Зеленый зубастик ест огурец.
    Ребенок «угощает» зубастиков.  
«Разноцветные заборчики»
Цель. Закрепление названий основ¬ных цветов, ориентация на плоскости (верх-низ).
Материал. Полоски картона 5x15 см, 8—10 прищепок двух цветов.
Ход игры:
Ребенку дается 8—10 прищепок двух цветов и предлагается построить должны  заборчик: чередуя прищепки по цвету, прицепляют их к верхней сто¬роне полоски картона (другой вариант — к нижней). 
«Палочки»
Цель. Закрепление понятий «боль¬шой» — «маленький», «большая» — «по¬меньше» (прищепка).
Материал. Два квадрата из картона разного размера, по 12 прищепок  разного размера на каждого ребенка
Ход игры
Ребенку  даем по два квадрата разного размера и поднос с шестью маленькими и шестью большими  прищепками и  предлагаем  подобрать и прицепить к большому платочку большие «кисти» (прицепки), а к маленькому — маленькие.
«Шаль с бахромой»
Цель. Закрепление понятий «большой» — «маленький».
Материал. Квадрат картона 10x10 («шали»), прищепки двух размеров на каждого ребенка. 
Ход игры
Ребенку даем по квадрату и подносу с прищепками двух раз¬ных размеров и предлагаем украсить шаль бахромой, чередуя: большая — малень¬кая.
Эти игры помогут укрепить мышцы пальцев, развить речь, а самое главное – эти игры дадут возможность общения с Вашим малышом.

----------


## pedagogovna

Natali 1234 ,это часть-если нужно еще пришлю :
МУЗЫКАЛЬНО-РИТМИЧЕСКИЕ ДВИЖЕНИЯ  С ПЕНИЕМ
Предложенные упражнения позволяют тренировать различные группы мышц и тем самым совершенствовать координацию движений. Музыка, со¬провождающая упражнения, влияет также и на качество исполнения — улучшает пластичность движений, придает им мягкость и выразительность. А создание определенного образа, навеянного мелодией, развивает творчес¬кую фантазию ребенка, его слуховое внимание. Слушая музыку, ребенок учится различать ее динамические оттенки, определять темп, ритм, а также подчинять свои движения всем музыкальным изменениям. Таким образом, у ребенка происходит коррекция и улучшение двигательных навыков, что крайне важно для успешного исправления речевых нарушений. Мы к музыкально - ритмическим движениям добавили тематическую беседу и логические вопросы, что позволило попутно решать коррекционные задачи обучения детей с нарушением речи. Дети, таким образом, на таких занятиях повышают способности мыслительных навыков. Так проходят занятия логоритмики интереснее, увлекательно, без назидательности. Дети получают эмоциональный заряд и готовы радовать своих педагогов.
ЗАНЯТИЕ   ТЕМА «Инструменты»  (на развитие боковых мышц)
Логопедическая  задача.  Точное сочетание речи  и движения,   выработка темпа и ритма речи,  закрепление гласных звуков в свободной речи. Беседа,: какие вы знаете инструменты? Загадываются ряд загадок, дети отгадывают. Педагог предлагает превратится им в   последний угаданный инструмент пилу. 
Музыкальная задача. Выполнение движений в ритме музыки.
Запилила пила, Зажужжала,  как пчела, 
Отпилила кусок, Наскочила на сучок, 
Лопнула и встала. Начинай сначала.
Описание движений
И. П.   (исходное положение) — Дети стоят парами, лицом друг к другу. Руки держат скрещенными.  Одна нога выставлена вперед, другая назад. 1—8 такты — Двигают руками вперед-назад,  имитируя пилку дров. 9,—10 такты — Опускают броском руки вниз. 11—12 такты — Меняются местами друг с другом на бегу.
Тема «Животные» Упражнение  «Мышки» (на развитие всех мышц туловища)
Логопедическая задача. Работа над группой свистящих звуков и их диф¬ференцированием в свободной речи. Беседа: каких вы знаете диких животных, домашних?  Логическая игра «Третий лишний» (петух, корова,  мышь) - в последний вычисленный лишний превращаются.
Музыкальная задача. Различать динамические оттенки в музыке и со¬ответственно им выполнять движения. Сл..А. Г.Михайловой    Описание движений
Вышли мышки как-то, раз	Дети ходят врассыпную.
Посмотреть,  который час.	Смотрят  из-под  руки  вправо,   влево.
Раз, два, три, четыре, мышки	Выполняют движения руками
Дернули за гири.	вверх-вниз  (дергают  веревку).
Вдруг раздался страшный звон.	Приседают и закрывают лицо рука¬ми.
Убежали мышки вон.	Разбегаются  на места.
По мере использования этого упражнения детям каждый раз поясняется, как ведут себя мышки: маленькие зверьки, очень осторожные, поэтому у них маленькие шажки, частые остановки — чтобы убедиться в своей бе¬зопасности. Мышки пошалили — дернули часы за гири, а когда раздался звон, испугались и убежали.
Упражнение создает яркий образ и детям хочется завершить его игрой. Поэтому преподаватель может пойти им навстречу и провести игру. Считал¬кой выбирается кот, который сладко спит в сторонке. Когда напуганные мышки убегают, услышав звон часов, он просыпается и ловит их.

----------


## pedagogovna

Natali 1234 , раздел ПЕНИЕ (это часть материала)
При проведении занятий с детьми по пению нужно обязательно согласо¬вать работу музыкального руководителя и логопеда.
Работа музыкального руководителя с детьми в разделе «Пение» делится на несколько этапов. 
Первый этап — пропевание гласных. На занятиях следует обращать особое внимание на правильное дыхание во время пения, постановку голоса, темп и ритм речи. После этого можно отрабатывать выразительность исполнения. Основная задача этого этапа — развитие мышц речевого аппарата, правильное пропевание гласных и выделение их на слух.
II этап — чистоговорки с пением на постановку шипящих и свистящих, аффрикатов. 
III этап — чистоговорки с пением на постановку сонорных звуков. 
IV этап — закрепление всех звуков в свободной речи.

Для того чтобы дети лучше усваивали материал, надо заинтересовать их, увлечь. Поэтому в каждой предлагаемой песенке-попевке — короткий текст, создающий яркий образ. Этот образ, как правило, близок и знаком детям, и поэтому вызывает различные эмоции.

Работа по пению не ограничивается одной узкой задачей — пра¬вильной постановкой звуков. Она должна отличаться одним важным аспектом — развитием эмоциональной сферы ребенка, затрагивая его чувства, которые он мог бы проявить в мимике лица и жестах. Для достижения положительного эффекта рекомендуется на одном занятии давать песенки разного характера, чтобы дети могли почувствовать раз¬ницу в настроении и выразить его своим поведением.
ПРОПЕВАНИЕ ГЛАСНЫХ
Начинается на  «А» (на звук Л)
Логопедические задачи. 1. Отработка мягкой атаки голоса и постановка пра¬вильного ударения на первый гласный звук. 2. Четкое произношение звука а.
Музыкальные задачи.  1. Начинать пение мягко, правильно взяв дыхание, и распределять его на всю фразу. 
2. Выделять паузу (фермато). Аста, азбука, айва Начинаются на  «а», И кончаются на  «а» Астра, азбука,  айва. 
 (на звук Л)
Логопедические задачи. 1. Выделять звук а. 2. Развивать фонематический слух (чередование звуков ж—ш).3. Закрепление звуков в речи.
Музыкальные задачи. 
1. Уметь определять веселый шуточный ха¬рактер песни и соответственно ему исполнять произведение. 
2. Уметь правильно брать дыхание и тянуть первый звук, а затем делать уда¬рение на сильную долю такта. 
3. Различать динамические оттенки и постараться эмоционально выражать их в пении (f — уверенность, /mf/ — пренебрежение, р — удивление или обида).
Сл.   из  русского   фольклора         
Антошка-картошка,                                  Антошка-картошка,
Соломенная ножка,	Он взял большую ложку,
Сам — с ноготок,	За стол со всеми сел
Голова — с локоток.	И наш обед весь съел



ОКУНЬ      (на звук О)
     Логопедические задачи. 1. Мягкая атака голоса и постановка правиль¬ного ударения на первый гласный звук о. 2. Выделение звука о в речи. 3. Закрепление звуков с, ч, ж в свободной речи.
Музыкальные задачи. 
1. Петь мягко, весело, согласно характеру музыки. 
2. Усиливать звучание в конце песни.
        Окунь жил под старой кручей,	        Петь уверенно,  с  хитринкой  во
Полосатый и колючий.	 взгляде.
Был он очень осторожен,	 Маленькая остановка,  чуть затих-
 нуть.
Но его поймал я все же.	Петь с улыбкой,  громко и весело.
В бане с чистенькой водицей	Во втором куплете то же.
Окунь весело резвится,
Он забыл про осторожность,
Дома делать это можно*.
ИШАК (на звук и)
Логопедические задачи. 1. Выделение звука и и закрепление его в сво¬бодной речи. 2. Мягкая атака голоса и постановка правильного ударения на первый гласный звук и.
Музыкальные задачи. 
1. Исполнять песню неторопливо, спокойно, со¬гласно грустному характеру музыки. 
2. Второй куплет петь весело и закон¬чить громко и торжественно (на f).

Идет ишак и что ни шаг Кричит ишак:  Иа, иа, Хозяин ездит на такси, А я ему мешки носи, Иа,  иа,  иа. Я лучше в горы убегу* И там в луга пастись пойду. А он мешки пусть носит сам, Поймет,  как трудно ишакам.
* Здесь и далее: дополнение к тексту О. С. Боромыковой.

БУКВА   «Ы» (на звук  Ы)
Логопедические задачи. 1. Дифференциация звука ы.2. Мягкая атака голоса и постановка правильного ударения на гласный звук ы.
Музыкальная задача. 
1.	Петь мягко, напевно, передавая спокойный, лас¬ковый характер мелодии. 
2.	2. Слышать изменение ритмического рисунка му¬зыки и стараться удерживать голос на высоком позиционном звучании.
Буква  «Ы»  на вид сурова, Но характером скромна. Никогда в начале слова Не становится она.Мы ее не замечаем*, «Ы»  действительно скромна. Без нее порой скучаем, Ведь без  «Ы»  мы — никуда.

----------


## pedagogovna

Natali 1234, ссылка на книгу "логоритмика ..."  http://narod.ru/disk/21778578000/%D0...D0%9C.doc.html ,
 makeway       -   http://narod.ru/disk/21778908000/Met...anie.djvu.html   книга -Метиева СЕНСОРНОЕ ВОСПИТАНИЕ дЕТЕЙ С ОТКЛОНЕНИЯМИ В РАЗВИТИИ сборник иrр...

----------


## кимким

*«Добро пожаловать в Экологию»*
рабочая тетрадь для детей 6-7 лет II часть

http://dump.ru/file/4632760

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

Это рисунки животных на плотной бумаге, прикрепленные на ободок из полоски картона по размеру детской головы. Удобно соеденять степлером. Маски - зарисовки надо рисовать самой, иногда бывают фабричные
[IMG]http://*********ru/1313867.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1325131.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## buba_nata

> Я и хочу нарисовать сама ну в смысле не то что бы сама, думала может что то типо расскрасок- заготовок можно найти а потом разрисовать как захочется.


http://dump.ru/file/4641089 - это 10 масок, кот, зебра,гиппопотам, лев, лиса, собака и т.д. Их нужно распечатать и склеить. Найду еще в компе выставлю

----------


## buba_nata

Вот нашла у себя в компе такие маски (15 шт) , лень выставлять по одной могу сразу архив если нужны
Взяла у nad.Chugaeva, за что ей огромное спасибо!

----------


## pedagogovna

Veruna, Natali 1234 , это серия книг по вашим темам 
http://www.twirpx.com/file/213163/    книги -Клезович О.В., Картушина М.Ю., Кузнецова Е.В. Пособия по логопедии: логоритмика

----------


## Сентябринка

Хочу поделиться!!!! (я - муз. рук-ль). Мы с вами все  не только умеем хорошо работать, но и любим петь!
Для уходящих на пенсию воспитателей поем традиционно всем коллективом вот эту песню. Слова к ней я сочинила еще лет 10-12 назад. С тех пор песня исполняется каждому, кто покидает наш детский сад в связи с уходом на пенсию. И еще мы пели ее на юбилее сада. Пели всегда под ф-но, но вот нашла фонограмму. На днях проводили очередного воспитателя!

ЮБИЛЕЙНАЯ ПЕДАГОГИЧЕСКАЯ ( "А годы летят...")

1.ВОТ ТАК И ЖИВЕМ,НЕ ЖДЕМ ТИШИНЫ, 
ВЕДЬ МЫ ПЕДАГОГИ ОГРОМНОЙ СТРАНЫ,
А СЕРДЦЕ,КАК ПРЕЖДЕ ГОРИТ ОТ ТОГО,
ГОРИТ ОТ ТОГО - НАМ ДЕТИ ДОРОЖЕ ВСЕГО!

Припев:
А ГОДЫ ЛЕТЯТ,НАШИ ГОДЫ,КАК ПТИЦЫ ЛЕТЯТ
И НЕКОГДА НАМ ОГЛЯНУТЬСЯ НАЗАД.

2.ПРИШЕЛ В САД МАЛЫШ - ГЛАЗЕНКИ ГОРЯТ, 
МЫ ПОМНИМ И ЛЮБИМ ВСЕХ НАШИХ РЕБЯТ. 
КАК БУД-ТО ВЧЕРА К НАМ МАЛЬЧИШКА ПРИШЕЛ,
МАЛЬЧИШКА ПРИШЕЛ, 
А НЫНЧЕ ОН СЫНА ПРИВЕЛ. 

Припев:

3.МЫ ДЕТЯМ ОТДАЛИ ЧАСТИЦУ ДУШИ. 
СПАСИБО ЗА ТО,ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ,МАЛЫШИ!
И ВОТ УЖЕ ПЕНСИИ БЛИЗИТСЯ СРОК,
ПРИБЛИЗИЛСЯ СРОК, 
КАК В ШКОЛЕ ПРОЩАЛЬНЫЙ ЗВОНОК! 

Припев:

Ссылка на музыку:
http://narod.ru/disk/21495871000/%D0...D1%82.mp3.html

----------


## buba_nata

вот исправленный архив масок http://dump.ru/file/4643529

----------


## po4emy4ka

> темка для общения с модератором у нас есть? Типа "Вопрос-ответ"


девочки, есть темы общие для общения с администрацией форума. http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=298 вот здесь много полезной информации по общению на форуме. 
еще для связи с админами, модераторами есть внизу слева значок - треугольник, а в нем восклицательный знак. если что-то в сообщении не так, не нравится, вызывает подозрения, нажимаем, пишем сообщение. кто-то из модераторов все исправит. 



> я вот тут подумала, может стОит выделить отдельной темой материал для коллег с Украины: на украинском языке, специфичные программы и т.д., чтобы девочкам проще искать было.


каждый участник форума вправе открывать новые темы. ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! ЕСЛИ ТАКОЙ ТЕМЫ НЕТ, А ОНА НУЖНА!
*Оксана66*, не забывайте, что мы не на воспитательском форуме, а НА ФОРУМЕ ТВОРЧЕСКИХ ЛЮДЕЙ!!! а воспитатели - одни из них! ну разве мы не творим и не вытворяем!!! ЕЩЕ КАК!!! так что вперед!!! надо - значит надо!
только прежде, пожалуйста, ДАВАЙТЕ ПОЗНАКОМИМСЯ! расскажите о себе, о работе, увлечениях, вообще о том, что привело на этот прекрасный форум. посмотрите, осмотритесь. нас еще очень мало здесь. а самых активных, которые форумом живут, еще меньше. по пальцам пересчитать можно. для воспитателей Украины уже есть несколько тем. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130539, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130598, и молчат все чаще темы... давайте сознательно открывать! я из Беларуси, но вполне понимаю, что мало нас, чтоб отделяться или присоединяться. МНЕ ХОРОШО И КОМФОРТНО С МОИМИ ПОДРУЖКАМИ, КАК БЫ ДАЛЕКО ОНИ НЕ ЖИЛИ!!!
попробуйте общаться! ведь главная задача форума в этом и заключается. 




> что такого плана сообщение не в тему


очень даже в тему! ведь вы именно ищете, просите помощи.

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Девочки, нет ли у кого-нибудь сценария ко Дню дошкольного работника? Что-нибудь веселое, с юмором!


есть у меня несколько сценариев. давно еще нашла на просторах инета. Леночка, вышлю в личку чуть позже. сейчас то, что отредактировано, выставляю. можно взять части, песни, идею... посмотрите. мне понравилось! авторство специально не убирала. люди старались, готовили. 

*С Днем дошкольного работника!*
_Сценарий праздника для взрослых_
Уважаемые коллеги!
Мы бы хотели поделиться нашим первым опытом проведения Дня дошкольного работника, который прошел в нашем детском саду 27 сентября 2004 года. Пусть коллеги из других городов увидят, как можно отметить свой профессиональный праздник. 
Мы поздравляем всех с приближающимся 27 сентября. Желаем здоровья и процветания всем, кто работает с маленькими детьми!
Педагогический коллектив детского сада № 169 «Лесная сказка», г. Тольятти 

В музыкальный зал приглашаются все сотрудники детского сада. На столах и мольберте подготовлены все атрибуты для инсценирования сказки. Звучит приятная инструментальная музыка.

*Ведущая:* Дорогие коллеги! Наши милые, уважаемые сотрудницы! В нашем детском саду трудятся по-настоящему творческие люди — наши воспитатели. У нас есть добрые и заботливые помощники воспитателей и повара, которые вкусно готовят. Рядом с нами работают медсестры, которые следят за здоровьем детей. Кастелянша и работники прачечной поддерживают чистоту в дошкольном учреждении. И еще у нас есть независимая, уверенная в себе заведующая. Благодаря ее руководству тепло, уютно, комфортно и детям, и родителям, и педагогам.
Теперь у всех этих замечательных людей, у нас с вами, есть свой праздник, день профессионального торжества — День дошкольного работника.
История российского дошкольного образования начинается с имени Аделаиды Симонович — основательницы первого отечественного детского сада. Примерно 141 год назад был открыт первый в России детский сад. Датой нашего праздника избрали 27 сентября. Поздравляю вас, дорогие сотрудники!

*Волшебница:*
Самая светлая радость на свете —
Это, конечно, дошкольники-дети.
Только увижу друзей-почемучек,
В детство найду я потерянный ключик.
Тысячу разных и сложных вопросов
Мне задает непоседа курносый.
Будет ответ мой и точен, и ярок,
Словно желанный и щедрый подарок.
Жизнь подарила мне главное чудо,
Скоро я доброй волшебницей буду,
Чтобы сияли глаза ребятишек —
Шустрых девчонок и шумных мальчишек.
( Л. Хохлова)

_Ведущая передает слово заведующей ДОУ. Руководитель дошкольного учреждения благодарит всех сотрудников за работу, душевно и тепло поздравляет с праздником._

За вступительным словом следует небольшое представление.
*Как Принцесса профессию выбирала*
_Сказка, написанная специально ко Дню дошкольного работника_
*Действующие лица:*
_Король
Принцесса
Два стражника_

Под музыку на сцену выходит принцесса, капризничает, за ней бежит король с платочком, вытирает ей слезы, успокаивает.

*Король:* Да что ж, радость моя, слезки льешь? Расскажи папочке, чего хочет доченька?
*Принцесса:* Не хочу я дома сидеть, у зеркала вертеться, наряды примерять. Я работать хочу!
*Король:* Опять за свое! Да где это видано, чтобы королевская дочь работала! Да меня же соседи засмеют! (Поет.) 
Ах, принцессочка моя, горемычная, 
Ты к труду была совсем непривычная. 
Тебе лучше обратиться к врачу.
*Принцесса:* 
Все равно я так хочу! 
Хочу... Хочу... В детском саду хочу работать!
*Король:* Доченька, одумайся, ты же ничего не умеешь!
Принцесса: А я пойду работать... воспитателем! Сложного здесь ничего нет. Подумаешь — детей воспитывать! Раз-два — и все получилось!
Король: Эй, стража, сюда, быстро, сейчас репетировать будем!
Два стражника выносят стол, мольберт с чистым листом бумаги, карандаши. Стражники усаживаются за столы.
*Принцесса:* Здравствуйте, детки! (Стражники с недоумением переглядываются.) 
*Король:* Вам что — голову отрубить? (Стражники втягивают головы в плечи.) Да не жмитесь: представьте, что вы снова стали детьми.
_Стражники снова переглядываются, улыбаются и начинают легонько пихать друг друга._
*Принцесса:* Тихо, дети. Будем учить скороговорки. Повторяйте за мной:
«Мамаша дала Ромаше сыворотку из-под простокваши». (У стражников ничего не получается.) Что вы такое говорите? Ничего понять не могу. Повторяйте за мной: «Шит колпак не по-колпаковски». (Стражники мычат что-то невразумительное.) Какие вы бестолковые! Лучше проведу урок рисования. Сегодня мы будем рисовать моего папочку. (Рисует смешную рожицу, стражники добавляют смешные детали к портрету.)
*Король:* Ой, деточка, лучше не надо тебе быть воспитателем!
*Ведущая:* Милая принцесса, профессия воспитателя очень трудная и сложная. Воспитателю-педагогу нужно много знать самому, осваивать различные «смешные» профессии, чтобы чему-то научить своих подопечных. Посмотри на этих милых, прекрасных дам, и ты поймешь: на своих хрупких плечах они несут всю полноту ответственности за подрастающее поколение. В окружении двадцати «почемучек» надо найти ответы на все вопросы, написать планы, подготовиться к занятиям! И этот список можно долго продолжать! Послушай, что они сами о себе споют. 

_Воспитатели поют на мотив песни из к/ф «Следствие ведут знатоки»._

Часто слышим мы упреки от родных,
Что работаем почти без выходных,
Что работе без остатка отдаем
Сердце мы и душу.
Сколько лет и каждый день из года в год
В детский садик педагога долг зовет,
Нет работы лучше!

И зарплата пусть пока не велика,
Только в этом нет особого греха,
Не за деньги, а за совесть отдаем
Детям свое сердце.
Принимаем на себя вопросов шквал,
Крепко держит рулевой в руках штурвал
В океане детства!

Пусть порой мы выбиваемся из сил,
Но коль ношу на себя уже взвалил —
Не пристало нам ни хныкать, ни скулить,
Хоть и стерты ноги.
Нам работу не предать, не изменить,
Без нее мы просто не сумеем жить,
Мы ведь педагоги!

*Принцесса:* Согласна, трудная работа, я тогда музыкальным руководителем пойду! Тут уж точно делать нечего: сиди и стучи по клавишам одним пальцем.
*Король:* Эй, стража, несите инструменты! Дочка репетировать будет. 
_Стражники вносят музыкальные инструменты.
_
*Принцесса:* Так, берите инструменты. Будем петь песню про любовь и сами себе аккомпанировать. 
_Принцесса и стражники начинают производить звуки и петь кто во что горазд._
*Король:* Дочка, у тебя нет ни слуха, ни голоса! Удивляться нечему: в детстве во время королевской охоты медведь наступил тебе на ухо.
*Ведущая:* Профессия музыканта тоже очень ответственная и трудная. Надо долго учиться, чтобы овладеть игрой на инструменте и правильно, красиво петь. Надо уметь быть сценаристом, постановщиком, режиссером, актером, художником, оформителем — и все в одном лице. Взгляни, как это делают асы своей профессии.
_Выступление музыкальных руководителей._
*Принцесса:* Действительно, трудная работа. Пойду-ка я нянечкой работать. Что тут сложного? Детей покормила, посуду помыла, шваброй помахала — и домой! (Все слова сопровождаются действиями.)
*Король:* Делай, что хочешь! Только давай сначала потренируемся. Эй, стража! Моя дочь тренироваться будет! Быстро несите все, что нужно! (Стражники выносят стол, тарелки, «слюнявчики», швабру, горшок. Надевают на головы чепчики.)
Звучит быстрая музыка. Принцесса сажает одного стражника на горшок, другого за стол. Пытается завязать ему слюнявчик. В это время тот, что на горшке, тянет на себя скатерть. Посуда грозится упасть. Принцесса оборачивается. Тот, что за столом, начинает плакать. Принцесса подхватывает тарелку, оборачивается на плач, остальная посуда слетает на пол. Принцесса хватается за швабру. Тот, что на горшке, тоже начинает плакать. Принцесса бросает швабру и пытается кормить его кашей. Он плюется. Тот, что за столом, уже не плачет — надрывается. Принцесса в изнеможении опускается среди битой посуды на пол.
*Король:* Здорово у тебя получается, дочка!
*Ведущая:* Ну что Вы, Ваше Величество, разве няни так делают? Недаром сейчас они носят гордое название «помощник воспитателя»! Помощники воспитателя и столы вовремя накроют, и уберут вовремя, за чистотой следят да еще воспитателям помогают. Сейчас они покажут, что такое высший пилотаж профессии «помощник воспитателя». Объявляю конкурс* «Кто самый ловкий?».*
_На сцену вызываются четыре помощника воспитателя._ На полу лежат четыре швабры. Звучит музыка. Под музыку участницы игры начинают танцевать. В это время ведущая убирает одну швабру. Музыка прерывается. Играющие должны успеть схватить швабру. Кому швабры не досталось, выбывает. Выигрывает тот, кто последним возьмет швабру.
*Ведущая:* Видишь, принцесса: все не так просто!
*Принцесса:* Ну есть же в детском саду легкий труд? На кухне, например.
Что я — картошки не почищу? Или борщ какой-нибудь не замесю... не замешу... не замешаю?
*Король:* И правда! Эй, стража, несите продукты! Дочка репетировать будет! 
Стражники приносят различные продукты. Принцесса берет банку с надписью «Варенье» и кидает туда нечищенную картошку, хлеб, масло, старательно все перемешивает и пытается «угостить» стражников. Те в ужасе заползают под стол.
*Принцесса:* Папа, ну хоть ты попробуй! 
Король трясется, но все-таки пробует. Лицо его кривится, глаза закатываются, он падает в обморок.
*Король (открывая глаза, слабым голосом):* Дочка, ты смерти моей хочешь?
*Ведущая:* Если бы наши повара так детей кормили, все бы уже отравились. А наши повара кормят детей очень вкусно, поэтому детки наши румяные, хорошенькие! Есть ли среди присутствующих желающие попробовать себя на должность повара детского сада?
Проводится аттракцион *«Кто скорее почистит картошку?».* Играющим выдаются ножи и крупные картофелины одинакового размера. Победителем станет тот, у кого получится самая длинная «ленточка» из кожуры.
*Принцесса:* Да, на кухне трудно… Пожалуй, я в медсестры пойду. Подумаешь: дал таблетку, зеленкой помазал, вколол укольчик — и все здоровы!
*Король:* Стража, несите инструменты! Дочка репетировать будет!
*Ведущая:* Ни за что! Здесь даже репетировать не разрешу! Здоровье — самое дорогое, что есть у нас и наших детей. Здесь нужны особые знания и умения. Давайте лучше проверим, владеют ли присутствующие навыками оказания первой помощи. 
Проводится аттракцион *«Кто быстрее перевяжет рану?»*. Участвуют две медсестры.
*Принцесса:* Ну, и ладно! Я старшим воспитателем буду. Или методистом! Здесь точно делать нечего: раздавай бумажки с заданиями налево и направо. Вот и вся работа. Я даже песню такую знаю.
Исполняется *«Песня про педагога» на мотив «Вот кто-то с горочки спустился».*

Да кто же это появился?
Наверно, педагог идет...
И весь народ насторожился:
Дай Бог, сегодня пронесет!
Он подойдет и тихо скажет:
«Вам надо сделать то да се,
Вот вам с заданием бумажка,
Я завтра принесу еще».
Зато наш сад везде в почете,
И рейтинг так у нас высок!
Всегда в труде, всегда в работе
Наш распрекрасный педагог!

Во время исполнения песни принцесса раздает сотрудникам «бумажки с заданиями». Воспитатели читают друг другу задания: «Достань луну с неба!», «Поди туда, не знаю куда. Принеси то, не знаю что!», «Встань передо мною, как лист перед травою!», «Выведи цыплят зимой и сосчитай по весне!», «Без труда вылови рыбку из пруда!». Переглядываются, разводят руками: «Мы не понимаем, что нам делать!»

*Ведущая:* Так дело не пойдет! Наши педагоги совсем запутаются. У них столько дел, что тратить время на добывание луны с неба они, конечно, не смогут. Принцесса, ты даже не представляешь, насколько трудна и ответственна работа старшего воспитателя! Чтобы воспитатели могли «выжить» в современной действительности, они должны владеть огромным багажом знаний. Чтобы составить годовой план и руководить работой большого педагогического коллектива, необходимо быть в курсе новейших технологий, знать о новых и давно испытанных методических разработках, «перелопатить» горы литературы. Не справиться тебе!
*Принцесса:* Ну что ж! Значит, я буду заведующей. Сиди себе в кабинетике и управляй коллективом: вам туда, вам сюда! 
*Ведущая:* Ну, что ж! Попробуй хотя бы пять минут посидеть в кресле заведующей.
Принцесса усаживается в кресло, принимает вольготную позу. Тут же раздается стук в дверь. Входит родительница и просит записать ребенка в детский сад. Тут же вбегает методист и объявляет, что мест нет. Родительница и методист что-то одновременно доказывают заведующей. Звонит телефон. Кто-то требует срочно прислать воспитателей на семинар в другой детский сад. Родительница и методист уже готовы подраться. Заведующая их разнимает и просит родительницу зайти завтра. Методисту сообщает о звонке. Вбегают воспитатели и сообщают, что у них заболели сменщицы. За ними — повар: сломалась плита. Заведующая кидается к калькулятору — считать, сколько будет стоить ремонт. Опять звонит телефон: требуют воспитателей на семинар. Воспитатели, методист, повар и телефон говорят одновременно. Принцесса-заведующая затыкает уши и без сил валится в кресло.
*Ведущая:* Да, не получилось и пяти минут в кресле заведующей просидеть! У заведующей современного детского сада самая ответственная и трудная работа. Надо уметь управлять большим коллективом сотрудников, находить общий язык с родителями, договариваться с сантехниками и строителями. Да еще и деньги самим зарабатывать. Вот представьте себе, как это выглядит.
Ведущая исполняет *«Песню заведующей» на мотив песни О.Анофриева «Пароход белый, беленький...»,* песня звучит как монолог по телефону, заведующая рассказывает о своих трудностях лучшей подруге.
*Песня заведующей*
На меня надвигается капитальный ремонт!
Новый день начинается, значит, снова на фронт!
Где достать краску белую (с надрывом),
Да по сходной цене.
С утра до ночи бегаю:
Денег нет, все на мне!
В группы надо столы купить, обновить, заменить,
Написать, поругать, похвалить, разгрузить, побелить.
Глыбы, камни ворочаем,
Строим горки (педагогу) с тобой.
Сколько всякого, прочего,
Продолжается бой!

Вот какая сложная работа у заведующей: дипломат и атташе, и посол в одном лице!
*Принцесса:* Я даже не могла подумать, что с работой в детском саду могут возникнуть такие трудности!
*Король:* Эх, доченька, не упрямься! Не королевское это дело — в детском саду работать! Поедем-ка лучше на бал или на охоту королевскую! Эй, стража, за мной! (Уходят.)
Ведущая еще раз благодарит и поздравляет всех сотрудников с праздником и предоставляет слово старшему педагогу. Старший педагог от своего имени произносит поздравление. Затем каждому сотруднику вручается сладкий подарок и памятка *«Будь хорошим педагогом!».*
*Будь хорошим педагогом! 
Памятка современного педагога-дошкольника

Хороший педагог отдает работе все — даже то, чего у него нет.

Хороший педагог никогда не болеет, а если болеет, никогда в этом не признается.

Хороший педагог любит родителей своих воспитанников, как самого себя.

Хороший педагог знает: нечего на администрацию пенять, если у всех все криво.

Хороший педагог со временем обучается гордиться не только своими достижениями, но и ошибками.

Хороший педагог всегда шутит — так долго, пока не научится.

И главное: хороший педагог и деньги почти никогда не совместимы.*

С.САМЫЛОВА, С.АКИМОВА, Г.ГАЙНУТДИНОВА,
музыкальные руководители детского сада № 169 «Лесная сказка», г. Тольятти

----------


## кимким

> Уважаемые воспитатели нужен список грушек для первой младшей группы. Пожалуйста поделитесь.


Материалы и оборудование для детского сада

http://www.infant-school.ru/mat_obor.html

----------


## buba_nata

Найду  - выставлю, может это пригодится
Перечень игровых уголков в группах ДОУ

Перечень игровых уголков во второй младшей группе

1. Дом (кухня)
2. Магазин (игрушек, овощной, продуктовый)
3. Парикмахерская
4. Больница
5. Машина (трамвай, троллейбус, автобус)
6. Корабль


Перечень игровых уголков в средней группе
1. Кухня, гостиная
2. Больница
3. Парикмахерская
4. Магазин (овощной, продуктовый, игрушек, одежды)
5. Прачечная
6. Троллейбус
7. Детский сад
8. Заправочная станция
9. Гараж


Перечень игровых уголков в старшей группе
1. Кафе, бар
2. Магазин (продуктовый, игрушек, автомагазин)
3. Театр, костюмерная мастерская
4. Почта
5. Автомойка
6. Салон красоты
7. Ателье
8. Строители
9. Корабль
10. Зоопарк
11. Гараж


Перечень игровых уголков в подготовительной группе
1. Автосалон
2. Слесарная мастерская
3. Почта
4. Салон красоты
5. Поликлиника (кабинет офтальмолога, стоматолога)
6. Строительство
7. Кафе (бар)
8. Корабль или подводная лодка
9. Ракета
10. Школа
11. Музыкальная школа
12. Художественная школа
13. Узел связи
14. Узел сотовой связи (магазин продажи сотовых телефонов)
15. Шиномонтаж, автосалон, автомойка, автозаправка
16. Театр, костюмерная мастерская
17. Библиотека
18. Ателье
19. Магазин швейных принадлежностей
20. Супермаркет
Содержание и разновидность игровых макетов для детей дошкольного возраста

Макет «Зоопарк»:
• фигурки персонажей (волк, зебры, лев, тигр, ящерица,
носорог, черепахи, страус, медведь, обезьяны);
• маркеры пространства (клетки, вольеры, бассейн, скала,
деревья, дорожки);
• природные и бросовые материалы для изготовления деть¬
ми необходимых для игры предметов (питание зверей,
предметы ухода за ними).
Макет «Улицы города»:
• макеты домов, дороги и тротуары, зеленые насаждения,
газоны;
• маркеры пространства: мост, гараж, дома, ограждения, дере¬вья, дорожные знаки, светофоры; перекрестки всех видов;
• предметы, обозначающие события (модели автомобилей,
бензовоз, скорая помощь).
Макет-модель «Дом — семья»:
• предметы — фигурки (кукла — мама, кукла — папа,
кукла — дочка, кукла — сын);
• маркеры пространства (2 комнаты, 3 стола, кресла, диван,
кушетка, дизайнерское оформление комнаты);
• предметы, обозначающие события (бассейн, телевизор,
лоскутки ткани);
• бытовые предметы (полотенца, постельные принадлеж¬ности, одежда, посуда);
• бросовый материал для изготовления детьми деталей и
предметов для игры (в отдельной коробке).
Игра-макет «Деревня»:
• предметы — фигурки (бабушка, дедушка, внучка, кошка, корова, овцы, ягнята, свинья, поросята, коза, утка с
утятами);
• маркеры пространства (дом, сарай, забор, огород, сад с
плодовыми деревьями);
• предметы, обозначающие события или действия (корыто
с бельем, лейки, посуда).
Игра-макет «Фазенда»:
• предметы — фигурки (люди, собака, котенок);
• маркеры пространства (дом с мансардой, балконом, верандой, заборчики, бассейн, теннисный корт, цветочные клумбы; фонтанчик, скамеечки); сад или огород с грядками, муляжи овощей и фруктов,
• предметы для обозначения действий: качели, лейка, горка,
ракетки теннисные.
Игра-макет «Квартира»:
• предметы — фигурки членов семьи, домашних животных;
• маркеры пространства (столики, платяной шкаф, этажерка, диван, трельяж, трюмо, кресла, телевизор, кухонная
техника);
• предметы, обозначающие действия (телевизор, часы на
стене, шторы на окне).
Игра-макет «Детский городок»:
• предметы — фигурки (пластмассовые человечки, машин¬
ки, деревья, цветочные клумбы);
• маркеры пространства (кафе, беседка, деревья, скамейки,
заборчики, качели, цветники, фонтаны, светофоры);
• предметы, обозначающие действия (качели, машинки,
лодочки-качалки).
Игра-макет «Лесная полянка»:
• площадка с небольшими деревцами, травой, кустиками,
цветами, ягодами, грибами;
• мелкие фигурки насекомых, птиц;
• фигурки людей (мальчик, девочка, мужчина, женщина),
• корзинка для сбора ягод.
Игра-макет «На водоеме»:
• площадка, обозначающая сам водоем;
• мелкие деревца для размещения по периметру водоема;
• травянистые растения (сделанные руками детей);
• фигурки водоплавающих птиц;
• фигурки насекомых (бабочки, водные жуки, стрекозы);
• плоские фигурки рыб (живущих близко к поверхности
воды, в средней толще воды, на дне);
• бросовый материал для изготовления детьми необходимых
деталей и предметов (в отдельной коробке с крышкой).
Игра-макет «Космос»:
• макет лунного ландшафта;
• пластилин для изготовления детьми лунных кратеров;
• мелкие фигурки космонавтов, луноходы, спутники;
• среда в группе: объемные модели планет, знаки Зодиака
• игрушки для обыгрывания: карты, ракеты;
• центр управления (панели, экран, картинки с изображением видов Земли из космоса);
• бросовый материал для изготовления самими детьми
обходимых атрибутов и предметов для игры.

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Перечень игровых уголков в группах ДОУ


замечательный перечень! 

только скажите, у кого все это есть??? как все это разместить? расположить в наших группах? как находите выход? вопросов больше, чем ответов... это все в идеале. а как на самом деле? мы здесь делимся опытом. кто что придумал, чтоб и овцы целы и волки сыты были? 
такой перечень есть у нас. наш выход - по минимуму складываем в коробки пластиковые - вот и сюжетно-ролевая игра. детям даем играть, когда видим, что момент настал или по плану есть. а чтоб выставить в свободный доступ - нет места. и группы не маленькие, и сад не из плохих и не оборудованных... может работаем не так?




> Содержание и разновидность игровых макетов для детей дошкольного возраста


вот с макетами полный АТАС!!! мы их делаем своими руками. детям если дать поиграть - через пару раз живого места не останется - это просто свойства бумаги. здесь даже воспитатели бессильны. не хочу делать макеты категорически!!! их функциональность не сопоставима со временем использования. есть пару штук для проверки. с них только пыль сдуваем. дети не притрагиваются. 
вообще смотрю на самоделки скептически. СТОЛЬКО ВРЕМЕНИ!!! и такой результат после первого использования... сейчас много игр продается. мы все их стараемся приобретать с помощью родителей. считаю это правильным. если садик сам не в силе купить, будем просить у родителей помощи.




> Содержание и разновидность игровых макетов для детей дошкольного возраста


http://www.chel-edu.ru/index.php/met...79?theme=print
http://vospitatel.resobr.ru/archive/year/articles/722/
http://www.forchel.ru/692-soderzhani...-vozrasta.html
вот то, что нашла по конкретной теме в интернете. можно еще поискать. о сюжетно-ролевых играх я писала и материалы выставляла. центры и уголки сама хочу найти и определиться.

----------


## vtatianan

Девочки, СПАСИБО Вам ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!
Сама я психолог, есть опыт работы и воспитателем. Не знаю, в ту ли тему пишу, но хочу поделиться утилиткой - если у Вас стоит пакет программ Office 2003, и документы, созданные в более поздних версиях не открываются - установите эту утилитку http://narod.ru/disk/22247091000/Fil...rters.exe.html Эта программка скачана с официального сайта Microsoft, подходит для любого пакета Office (независимо от лицензии). Проверено много раз.
P.S. Как только окончательно систематизирую всю свою информацию - начну активно делиться (не так давно "полетел" ноутбук, восстанавливала весь жёсткий диск)

----------


## mamapartizana

> Девочки,сегодня заведущая сказала, что с 20 по 26 сентября к нам приедет областная комиссия для проверки организации педпроцесса в нашем детсаду.


Людмила Владимировна, не пугайтесь! Заведующии всегда наговаривают больше, чем есть на самом деле. У нас в этом году была комисия из области по поводу какой-то там очередной проверки, если честно мы их видели один раз: в тихий час прошлись по группам с ознакомительной экскурсией, потом две недели сидели у заведующей и методиста, шерстили документацию. Конечно же мы в эти дни все проводили буквально с секундомером, и в планах было все высший класс (хотя в принципе у нас и без проверок все хорошо), а занятия можно провести в виде путешествий, обобщить знания о лете, на познавательном включить опыты, на математике и грамоте больше игрового материала. Чувствуйте себя уверенно, детям это передастся и всего самого наилучшего! Вот несколько занятий, я их проводила со своими непоседами, им очень понравилось: http://files.mail.ru/JTS1O2

----------


## кимким

> Леночка-кимким, спасибо за поддержку.
> Если, что-то есть по теме высылайте, почитаю внимательно.
> А что это за занятие ,,12 месяцев?,


Конспект занятия по математике по сказке С.Я. Маршака "Двенадцать месяцев"

http://dump.ru/file/4657091

----------


## кимким

Вот здесь есть схемы сборки моделей из Lego - светофор, сова, пальма + технологические карты
http://progimn1781.narod.ru/expirience/lego/cards/owl/

А эта фотография с нашего конкурса среди детей "Приглашаем в Леголэнд"

----------


## buba_nata

Вот ссылка на файлообменик по дошкольному образованию Интересно, много материала!!!
http://www.twirpx.com/files/psycholo...11B1BCCD967CC3

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, прошу совета. 
> Помоги мне написать самоанализ пед деятельности. 
> 22:54


Анализ педагогической деятельности

http://dump.ru/file/4659113

если самоанализ нужен к аккредитации дошкольного учреждения

http://dou.resobr.ru/archive/year/articles/1158/  (приложение 3)
http://dob.1september.ru/2005/04/11.htm

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

Девочки, я зарегистрировалась на сайте 7 гномах. Набрала по быстрому 10 сообщений, чтобы ссылки открылись. Могу выложить  ссылки интересного  украинского сайта доШкольник. 
Очень хорошо там освящены занятия по рисованию.

http://doshkolnik.org/netraditsionny.../index_ru.html

Рисование при помощи использования подручного материала.
Рисования ладошкой, ребром, пальчиками 

Рисование мятой бумагой или полиэтиленовым кульком 

Рисование ножницами 

Монотипия 

Процарапывание 

Набрызгивание 

По сырому 

Ниткография 

Кляксография 

Графическая аналогия 

Зеркальное отображение 

Отпечатывание 

Невидимка 

Кубизм 

Вмазывание 

Коллаж 

По мокрому 

Пиктография 

Пальцевая живопись 

По опорам 



http://doshkolnik.org/dekorativnoe-r...ie./21_ru.html

5-6 лет. Занятие №8 «Узор с калиной» 

5-6 лет. Занятие №9 «Закладка для книжки» 

5-6 лет. Занятие №10 «Блюдечко» 

5-6 лет. Занятие №11 «Украсим узором посуду» 

5-6 лет. Занятие №12 «Снежинки» 

5-6 лет. Занятие №13 «Салфетка» 

5-6 лет. Занятие №14 «Кружево» 

5-6 лет. Занятие №15 «Вышитая скатерть» 

5-6 лет. Занятие №16 «Городецкий узор» 

5-6 лет. Занятие №17 «Городецкая доска» 

5-6 лет. Занятие №18 «Городецкая тарелка»

----------


## СМИТТИ

Девочки, гуляла по инету, нашла очень интересные сайты. Посмотрите, может и вам там что-нибудь пригодится:

http://forchel.ru/metod_material
http://www.pelinggator.ru/
http://www.deti-budushego.com/node/168 
http://detsadd.narod.ru/
http://www.novyedeti.ru/

----------


## кимким

> Спасибо за ссылки,но страничка дум.ру не открывается. Нельзя ли эту информацию получить как -то иначе.


http://narod.ru/disk/22414813000/%D0...-2010.rar.html
Это журнал "Справочник старшего воспитателя" №4-2010. Предлагается очень подробный анализ педагогической деятельности ДОУ.

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

> Спасибо за ссылки,но страничка дум.ру не открывается. Нельзя ли эту информацию получить как -то иначе.


Лена, у меня вчера тоже не открывалась, пока не поставила программку для открытия файлов в формате djvu.
Советую поставить, т.к здесь часто выкладывают информацию в этом формате.

Вам надо такую программку http://files.mail.ru/JFD1YU, иначе они и не откроются.
Спасибо  Неньке. :flower:  :flower:  :flower: .

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Первые Ксюшины уроки


Света, пробую найти по интернету, пока глухо... только за деньги вот посмотри. http://www.birdlady.ru/index.php?id_a=6467 
http://www.razvivaj-ka.ru/item1207.html
все только платно...




> меня атакавала одна наша воспитательница, чтобы я ей составила компанию в конкурсе,


у нас такие конкурсы не проводят и СЛАВА БОГУ! читала об участии наших девочек - много разочарований. так что стоит хорошо подумать... а помочь - поможем! что конкретно надо, пишите в теме. девочки, заглянем вместе?

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

Инна, рада, что ты нашлась. Наташа  уже тебя разыскивала. Не хватало твоих сообщений.
Насчет конкурсов. Они проходят каждый год, сейчас их приурочили ко дню Учителя. В этом году хотели проводить на день воспитателя. Типа какого-то шоу.

Будущая конкурсантка еще сама не знает, что хочет. Она учительница. В саду работает недавно. Приехала к нам в поисках работы к родному брату, их школу расформировали. Очень живая и эмоциональная. Любит яркие мероприятия, всегда выручает на утренниках, берет любые роли. На нее можно положиться, поэтому я ей помогаю . У нее нет компьютера, а ведет кружок по изодеятельности,, Веселая акварелька,,. Подбираю и для нее материал, когда где встречается.  Ее тема - творчество  через изобразительное искусство. Надо уточнить поточнее.. Я ей уже отксерила ваши сообщения- сценку о принцессе, стихи. Она уже, что -то комбинирует. Но, что показать в мастер классе, еще не придумала.
Презентации мне надо еще учиться делать. Могу вставлять изображения и чуть- чуть мудрить с подписями. Но так как делете вы, мне далеко. Хотелось бы и начать обучаться фотошопу, но нет еще программки. Вчера начала качать на русском, но её вес больше 870 МГ. Было указано время для закачки около 17 минут, я за 4 часа только процентов 6 закачала и отключила. Надо искать диски в продаже- проще будет.
Нашла хороший сайт с рамками фотошопа, нет никаких требований, бери картинку и сохраняй, выбор большой. Посмотрите, кому интересно. Написала, как письмо, сама не знаю о чем. Если, что можно удалить.
http://ramochky.narod.ru/  БЕСПЛАТНЫЕ РАМОЧКИ ДЛЯ ФОТОШОПА
http://fotoramky.narod.ru/ ЕЩЕ РАМОЧКИ

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, не знаю в каком раздлеле задать свой вопрос, поэтому прошу помощи здесь. 
> У меня установлена программа Windows 7, но принтер Descjet 3745 и сканер  Be@rPaw 2448 CS Plus старые и драверов для этой программы нет. Может, кто подскажет, где их найти? Мне сказали, что программа Windows XP  эти принтер и сканер поддерживают. Девочки, что можно сделать: или скачать эти новые дравера (только где?) или переустановить программу на ХР? Сама программа мне очень нравится, комп перестал тормозить, но и принтер со сканером очень нужны для работы. Девочки-умнички, подскажите, что делать?


Я обычно все дравера ищу  google вот пример на ваш дравер http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&ne...dows+7&spell=1

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, увидела в инете, что есть новые пособия для методики Зайцева. Это Пятибратовой Н.В. "Домашняя тетрадь к занятиям по кубикам Зайцева" и Первые Ксюшины уроки (85 игр-занятий по системе Зайцева). Может у кого-нибудь есть эти пособия? Поделитесь, пожалуйста.


Методикой Зайцева никогда не увлекалась, поэтому не знаю - новое это пособие или нет. Посмотрите здесь
Методики Н.Зайцева музыкальные попевки 
http://detsad-kitty.ru/metod/drugoe/...e-popevki.html

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, увидела в инете, что есть новые пособия для методики Зайцева. Это Пятибратовой Н.В. "Домашняя тетрадь к занятиям по кубикам Зайцева" и Первые Ксюшины уроки (85 игр-занятий по системе Зайцева). Может у кого-нибудь есть эти пособия? Поделитесь, пожалуйста.


Не работала по кубикам Зайцева ни когда... Но вот повстречала ссылки
от EKATEPNHA "Музыкальное сопровождение к кубикам Зайцева (первый шаг к обучению ребенка чтению)" можно скачать отсюда http://www.bookshunt.ru/b27884_muzikaln … _n.zajceva
от Авропа
    Складушки картинки http://dump.ru/file/4478729
    УЧЕБНИК  ДЛЯ  РОДИТЕЛЕЙ,  ВОСПИТАТЕЛЕЙ,  УЧИТЕЛЕЙ http://dump.ru/file/4478753
    Книга Зайцева http://dump.ru/file/4478765

----------


## pedagogovna

Людмила Владимировна, здесь программа по фотошопу ,зарегистрируйтесь и пользуйтесь . Я брала Программа Photoshop Portable Cs4 v 11.0 является самой последней версией. Не требует установки. Может работать с флешки.  Язык русский. Размер 65,6 Мб.
http://fotoshopiya.ucoz.ru/publ/9

----------


## Иннокентьевна

> Девочки, увидела в инете, что есть новые пособия для методики Зайцева. Это Пятибратовой Н.В. "Домашняя тетрадь к занятиям по кубикам Зайцева" и Первые Ксюшины уроки (85 игр-занятий по системе Зайцева). Может у кого-нибудь есть эти пособия? Поделитесь, пожалуйста.


Девочки, нашла  интересный  сайт «Сундучок».
Светлана, вот  такой  материал  нашла  по  Зайцеву  на  этом  сайте. Может  что  пригодиться.
Математика для детей дошкольного возраста В.В. Зайцев Пособие для воспитателей и родителей.
http://doshkolnik.info/
"Зайцев всегда со мной!"
Карточки по пособию Зайцева "Стосчёт"
http://doshkolnik.info/sunduk.htm

----------


## кимким

Света, вот еще нашла на сайте  http://puzkarapuz.ru/index.php
(почему-то сегодня не сохраняются прямые ссылки). Набери в поиске
Методики Н.А. Зайцева. Математика. Занятия с продвинутыми детьми. 
В раздаче выложены 19 роликов занятий с детьми продолжающими обучение в детском центре "Чудо-Чадо" г. Москва. Занятия проводит методист центра Байбекова Ольга Александровна.
И еще там есть книга "Методика Николая Зайцева или учимся всему и сразу"

----------


## IGalkina

Алена,  по "Здоровью" посмотрите вот эту ссылочку -здесь оборудование интересное  не очень дорогостоящее, можно сделать своими руками и  просмотрите еще раз странички из раздела "Развивающая среда детского сада". А еще Кимким давала прекрасные ссылочки.
Нестандартное оборудование для двигательной активности
http://narod.ru/disk/21597316000/film_lighte.wmv.html

Презентация 

http://narod.ru/disk/21597431000/%D0...D0%BE.pps.html

Методические рекомендации

http://narod.ru/disk/21597524000/%D0...8F%20.rtf.html
У нас в саду есть мнемотаблицы по экологии, если нужно я отсканирую и выложу.

----------


## кимким

> я наверное, буду собирать материал по области "Познание", примерное тематическое планирование есть в методических рекомендациях к программам, а мы наверное, попробуем разработать технологические карты и подобрать к некоторым из них презентации, как думаешь, это будет инновацией?


Алена, я думаю, это нельзя назвать инновацией, но к конкурсу подходит.
Хочу предложить посмотреть сайт "Институт развития образования" -
ВИРТУАЛЬНАЯ ВЫСТАВКА «ИННОВАЦИОННАЯ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ В ДОШКОЛЬНОЙ ПЕДАГОГИКЕ» http://www.ntf-irro.ru/expositions/idvdp.htm
Здесь очень много материалов участников конкурса. Может быть на что-нибудь натолкнет. Но Ваша идея тоже очень хорошая.

----------


## buba_nata

Алена, посмотри по этой ссылки, может и у вас есть возможность использовать для показа через проектор презентации для развитию детей. Нам на конкурсы предоставляют проектор и ноутбук. Мы при проведении занятий на конкурсах, очень часто его используем. Если у вас есть такая возможность можно подабрать и сделать картотеку по презентациям по разделам.... Нужна будет помощь в этом направлении, обращайся помогу.
http://video.yandex.ru/search.xml?te...ll&id=63868172

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Очень нужны картинки на темы:


пока нашла это:[IMG]http://*********ru/1500223m.jpg[/IMG],  [IMG]http://*********ru/1481791m.jpg[/IMG]. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1485886m.png[/IMG], [IMG]http://*********ru/1486910m.jpg[/IMG], [IMG]http://*********ru/1476670m.jpg[/IMG]

постараюсь еще подобрать. чуть позже.

----------


## кимким

> Очень нужны картинки на темы: Я боюсь, когда... я грущу, когда... Я радуюсь, когда... я злюсь, когда... я обиделся, когда... я стесняюсь, когда... я удивляюсь, когда... То есть на картинке должна быть причина данной эмоции.  Я делаю дидактическую игру Буду очень признательна!


Я хочу предложить фото с различными эмоциональными состояниями. Причины, мне кажется, должны сказать дети (это может быть совершенно не предсказуемо и даже интересно, например, "Я злюсь, когда мне дают манную кашу")
  Я боюсь    Я грущу    Я злюсь     Я обиделся    Я радуюсь     Я стесняюсь      Я удивляюсь

 Вот здесь можно взять игру - "Эмоции в картинках" 

http://detsad-kitty.ru/art/335-yemocii.html
А здесь занятия «Знакомство с эмоциями»

http://worldofchildren.ru/scenarios-...=blog&start=10

----------


## buba_nata

> Я хочу предложить фото с различными эмоциональными состояниями. Причины, мне кажется, должны сказать дети (это может быть совершенно не предсказуемо и даже интересно, например, "Я злюсь, когда мне дают манную кашу")


Да, причину должны сказать дети, но могут и выбрать из предложенных картинок. Допустим картинка "Я грущу..."

Предложить сказать или выбрать картинки, когда грустно ребенку
В центре картинка и от нее лучики и места для вставки картинок.
Потому что мама не дает конфет 

Потому что папа не разрешает заводить щенка

Потому что идет дождь

и бабушка сварила опять манную кашу

и кто то уезжает

Картинки положить не только по теме, но например солнушко, что бы можно было выбрать и пояснить, даже если ребенок выбрал солнышко, он может сказать, что если солнце греет сильно, то на улице жарко и не хочится гулять..
Вот так я представляю себе эту игру, но это  с более старшими детьми.

----------


## buba_nata

Это я делала кубик по эмоциям

Вот с этой картинки 

Есть еще кубик с ромашками, тоже эмоции

----------


## buba_nata

Вот с ромашками

----------


## mamapartizana

> Да, причину должны сказать дети, но могут и выбрать из предложенных картинок. Допустим картинка "Я грущу..."
> 
> Предложить сказать или выбрать картинки, когда грустно ребенку
> В центре картинка и от нее лучики и места для вставки картинок.
> Потому что мама не дает конфет


Именно в этом плане я и хочу сделать игру. Большое спасибо! Вот насобираем картинок и доделаю ее, а может еще что сделаю, а уж готовые кубики обязательно распечатаю и склею. Я думаю детям понравиться играть. 
А это моя полянка, приходите, всем рада!
http://pyzuri.ru/1087

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1457248m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG], [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1445984m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG], [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1492067m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG], [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1496163m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

[IMG]http://*********ru/1455203m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1501282m.jpg[/IMG], [IMG]http://*********ru/1491042m.gif[/IMG], [IMG]http://*********ru/1469538m.gif[/IMG], [IMG]http://*********ru/1473634m.jpg[/IMG], [IMG]http://*********ru/1458274m.jpg[/IMG], [IMG]http://*********ru/1464418m.jpg[/IMG], [IMG]http://*********ru/1463394m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

[IMG]http://*********ru/1441890m.gif[/IMG], [IMG]http://*********ru/1448034m.jpg[/IMG], [IMG]http://*********ru/1447010m.jpg[/IMG], [IMG]http://*********ru/1505381m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## buba_nata

Моя подборка игры для mamapartizana Картинки в архивах, и перечень, что есть в этих архивах.
Мне грустно когда: наказывают, падаю с велосипеда, ставят уколы, идет дождь, болею, сорюсь с друзьями, падаю на коньках, остаюсь один,  дают лекарства,  насморк. http://dump.ru/file/4682454
Мне весело, когда: купаюсь в озере, дарят торт, кошка принесла котенка, папа играет со мной, бегаю по воде, вижу животных (лошадь, кошка), катаюсь на карусели, кормлю птиц, пускаю мыл. Пузыри, стою вниз головой, аист принес мне братика, мама поливает меня из душа, смотрю мультики. http://dump.ru/file/4682455
Мне страшно, когда: ставят уколы, темно на улице, лает собака, остаюсь один дома, ложусь один спать, вижу, что то страшное и не понятное. http://dump.ru/file/4682457

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста. У  кого  есть  описание  под.  игры "Снежная  карусель".


Не знаю, эта или нет?

Завертелась вьюга, словно карусель.
Медленно сначала, а потом быстрей.
Ничего не видно, все белым-бело.
Наконец-то стихло, землю замело.

Педагог обращает внимание детей на то, что вьюга прошла, стало тихо, можно отправиться на каток. Раздает детям коньки, предлагает попробовать, не жмут ли, постоять, сделать несколько шагов. Просит покататься, как фигуристы.
Сопровождает действия детей стихами.

Фигуристами мы станем.
На коньках скользим по льду.
Класс высокий всем покажем
И подпрыгнем на бегу.
Как волчок, кружиться будем,
Ласточкой парить легко.
Острые, стальные кони
Понесут нас далеко.

После катка дети отправляются кататься на лыжах: примеряют их, пробуют, как они скользят, помогают себе палками, съезжают с горки, поднимаются на нее, идут по глубокому снегу.

----------


## IGalkina

Девочки! Мне дочка сделала вот такие замечательные шарики на каждый месяц /на них названия месяцев на казахском языке/, я их распечатала на фотобумаге,отламинировала и они теперь украшают уголок в фойе д/с /шарик, стихотворение об этом месяце на двух языках, приметы, праздники этого месяца и т.д./ А еще я их распечатываю и вкладываю  как титульные листочки в папку по планированию.Может и вам пригодится!
http://narod.ru/disk/22975290000/1.jpg.html
http://narod.ru/disk/22975397000/2.jpg.html
http://narod.ru/disk/22975661000/3.jpg.html
http://narod.ru/disk/22975720000/4.jpg.html
http://narod.ru/disk/22975808000/5.jpg.html
http://narod.ru/disk/22975925000/6.jpg.html
http://narod.ru/disk/22976023000/7.jpg.html
http://narod.ru/disk/22976099000/8.jpg.html 
http://narod.ru/disk/22976150000/9.jpg.html
http://narod.ru/disk/22976250000/10.jpg.html
http://narod.ru/disk/22976354000/11.jpg.html
http://narod.ru/disk/22976400000/12.jpg.html

----------


## кимким

> девочки, выручайте, может у кого - нибудь есть информация по теме "математика  в движении" (связь математике и физкультуры)


В разделе "Математика!?" выложила конспект комплексного занятия математика+физкультура. Можно тоже использовать в консультации для родителей как практический показ.

"О влиянии двигательной активности на интеллект ребенка"  http://adalin.mospsy.ru/l_03_00/l0128.shtml

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Девочки, может у кого есть материал по Кубановедению для дошкольников (беседы, игры, рассказы, стихи, занятия) поделитесь пожалуйста...


вот несколько ссылочек:
http://krilovschool9.narod.ru/fedorenkostart.html
http://www.rusedu.ru/download_11620.html
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/560087/
http://www.slavakubani.ru/read.php?id=1223

----------


## Symeon

*Уважаемые коллеги!*

Приглашаю всех вас в раздел "Хореография", где силами музыкального руководителя Валерии Вержаковой выкладывается уникальный материал по детской хореографии http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...wpost&t=133278 Поскольку вам, также как и музыкальным руководителям, часто приходится брать на себя творческие обязанности хореографа, думаю, что предлагаемый материал будет вам не только интересен, но и действительно необходим.

Только одна, но убедительная просьба: пожалуйста, выражайте свое отношение к материалу только кнопочкой "Спасибо"! Хочу предупредить, чтобы не было обид и недоумений по этому поводу, что сообщения с текстами "Прелесть!", "Супер", "Спасибки", "Ты- солнышко!", "Ты - умничка!", "Сюси-Пуси", "Тыри-Пыри" и "тыгыдым" буду безжалостно удалять.

Если вам захочется разместить подобный материал в теме, пожалуйста, почитайте правила, опубликованные Лерой в первом сообщении темы.

----------


## po4emy4ka

Можно и повторить... http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133278
Но, на всякий случай, если снова не будет работать, эта тема находится на нашем Форуме, в разеделе "Хореография", подраздел "Авторская хореография", название темы "Детские танцы в постановкке Мастеров (избранное из лучшего)".

девочки, это мне личное сообщение пришло. и по этой ссылке все открывается. посмотрите.

----------


## ССветланочка

> Девочки, снова прошу о помощи. Родители решили назвать группу - Рябинушка. Я рисовать не умею (как я поняла наши родители тоже) Нужен красивый рисунок рябины. Если есть, поделитесь.:frown:


Очень много рисунков, посмотрите, может быть что то найдете. Рада помочь,  http://lenagold.ru/fon/clipart/r/rjab.html   если пригодится.

----------


## buba_nata

> Родители решили назвать группу - Рябинушка.


[IMG]http://*********org/598265m.jpg[/IMG]
Если понравится, можно продолжить

----------


## buba_nata

> Уважаемые коллеги, обращаюсь к Вам с огромной просьбой: может ли кто-нибудь поделиться диагностикой по "Программе" М.А.Васильевой


Вот от individual, ее "Параметры и критерии ЗУНов" по Васильевой http://dump.ru/file/4711723 Спасибо автору

----------


## Seele - нем

buba_nata
Вот от individual, ее "Параметры и критерии ЗУНов" по Васильевой http://dump.ru/file/4711723 Спасибо автору

У меня не открывает этот файлообменник: "Internet Explorer не может отобразить эту веб-страницу"   Можно залить на другой?!

----------


## buba_nata

*Seele - нем*,
вот в майле http://files.mail.ru/8H93SK

----------


## po4emy4ka

> А я с такой просьбой, может быть у кого-нибудь есть "Циклограмма работы по обеспечению безопасности участников образовательного процесса" ?


http://metodist.ex6.ru/my/trud/bezop.doc
http://ds-324.nios.ru/p16aa1.html
Лена, если еще не нашла, можно эти документы посмотреть. вроде что-то есть нормальное.

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, выручайте! Нужны фото, план-схемы разных построек из конструктора  "Лего" и деревянного обычного конструктора. Если по возрастам, то вообще класс! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Галка Владимировна

http://narod.ru/disk/23701498000/zan...ntez..pdf.html
книга "занятия по конструированию.."  там есть картинки для деревянного обычного конструктора

----------


## buba_nata

> Работаем мы по программе Радуга





> Помогите с годовыми, перспективными и еще какими планами(я незнаю какие вы пишите планы, поэтому сама помочь ей не могу, а другие воспитатели смотрят на нее волком и ничем не помогают) жалко девченку


http://www.4shared.com/file/J6bEg6FC/___.html познавательное
по программе радуга.rar
радуга 2 мл.гр.rar
радуга сред.гр.rar
ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ ПРЕДМЕТНО(пояснит. записка).doc
Есть еще, если подойдет выложу что осталось 
Выкладывала свой план работы на август и план работы с родителями, посмотрите по темам 
Мы тоже раьотаем по радуге.

----------


## buba_nata

> Извините за наглость, но хотелось бы все планы.


Если планы на каждый день, то пишем их от руки, а перспективные выложу, что есть. 
Хотя не в моих правилах делиться с теми кто зарегистрирован давно (вы в мае), и нет благодарностей за выстовленный материал и кто не умеет благодарить за скаченное (сказали "спасибо" 1 раз). Нужно быть не только потребителем, но и делиться самому и благодарить за использования чужего труда. Может это покажется грубо, но я рада делится и так же рада, когда узнаю что либо новое из выставленных тут материалов. И благодарности получать очень люблю! Ведь это наш труд! 
Про благодарности это в общем, меня вы конечно поблагодарили, я сужу по вашему профилю.
беседы и занятия.rar
учусь говорить(перспективное планирование).rar
тематическое планирование.rar
Остальное выставлю позже

----------


## buba_nata

Подготовительная "Радуга"
диагностика.rar
изо.rar
развиващая среда.rar
матеаматика.rar
учусь говорить.rar
познавательное развитие.rar

----------


## buba_nata

Саршая "Радуга"
конструирование (перспективн).rar
ИЗО (перспективное).rar
МАТЕМАТИКА(перспективное).rar
предм-разв среда(перспективн).rar
07-09-21_ksana210_ЭКОЛОГИЯ_радуга (стр 2).doc
(2) ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ ПРЕДМЕТНО(пояснит. записка).doc
МАТЕМАТИКА И ЛОГИКА ДЛЯ ДОШКОЛЬНИКОВ.doc
(2) ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ ПРЕДМЕТНО(пояснит. записка).doc
МАТЕМАТИКА И ЛОГИКА ДЛЯ ДОШКОЛЬНИКОВ.doc

Вопросы и задания к итоговому обследованию детей с.doc
http://www.4shared.com/document/pjbJNeGe/___.html
ИЗОБРАЗИТЕЛЬНАЯ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ(пояснительная записка.doc
КОНСТРУИРОВАНИЕ И РУЧНОЙ ТРУД (пояснительная запис.doc

----------


## www наталья

*Валерия Вержакова*,
 диагностика по васильевой
экология  по всем группам http://files.mail.ru/ZKTMXJ
диагностика во второй младшей группе   http://files.mail.ru/HBLZ5O

----------


## www наталья

диагностика по математике к программе васильевой
http://files.mail.ru/9XCJ8J

----------


## buba_nata

Девочки, не знаю куда выставить то, что нашла... Нет у нас темы "тематическое планирование"... Но начну с начала. Искала материал по осенинам, праздник прощания с осенью. И вот наталкнулась на сайт "Мама в сети" и там реклама: С 19  по 25 октября 2009 г состоится  единственный в крае  осенний творческий  семинар  «ОСЕНИНЫ,ОСЕНИНЫ, ЛЕСНЫХ СКАЗОК ИМЕНИНЫ»  - готовое планирование недели "Осени", вот ссылка кому интересно  http://community.livejournal.com/maminsite/26760.html
Да, еще, невежа, благодаря их программе, узнала что такое - Танцы с перкуссиями. А вы знаете? Я вот покапалась в инете и узнала, а так прочитав задумалась....

----------


## buba_nata

*olyalya_83*, это не готовая папка, а материал к ней. Я приготовила ее сделать, но пока руки не дошли
 Развитие речи ребенка в дошкольном возрасте. Средние нормы и индивидуальные вариации

Почти каждый ребенок практически с первых дней и даже часов своей жизни способен к эмоциональному и голосовому общению с матерью или другим лицом, осуществляющим повседневный уход за ним.

Более того, научными исследованиями доказано, что с рождения ребенку присуща и способность к имитации, то есть он умеет воспроизводить, копировать звуки и мимику человека, находящегося в контакте с ним. Именно способность к имитации, подражанию является на первых порах важнейшим механизмом развития практически всех функций ребенка.

По мере того как ребенок взрослеет, его поведение меняется, расширяются его моторные и психические возможности. Развитие речи - одна из важнейших, специфически человеческих форм коммуникации. В процессе овладения речью общее развитие ребенка получает колоссальный толчок. С помощью речи ребенок может сказать о своих желаниях, запросить и получить поддержку и одобрение, рассказать о том, что его пугает или тревожит. Родителям необходимо знать, как оценить развитие речи ребенка, потому что чем раньше замечено отставание в развитии, тем легче с ним справиться.

Развитие речи ребенка состоит из двух равно важных компонентов: развитие понимания речи окружающих ребенка людей и производство собственной вокальной, позже речевой продукции. Надо помнить, что задержки и нарушения развития речи могут касаться одного из этих компонентов или их обоих.

Второй год жизни ребенка более всего характеризуется развитием речи. До полутора лет ребенок использует 30-40 слов, к двум годам уже 300-400. В полтора года ребенок обычно задает вопросы: "Кто?", "Что?", а к двум годам: "Кто это?", "Что это?". К полутора годам у девочек и к двум годам у мальчиков начинает формироваться фразовая речь. Фразовая речь возникает и в первую очередь используется для вопросов и выражения простых потребностей: "дай пить"; "хочу сесть" и т. д. Первые повествовательные фразы чаще всего состоят из существительного и глагола: "папа идет"; "кукла упала". Позднее к ним прибавляются прилагательные - "большой", "маленький", "хороший" и т. д.

Развитие речи в этом возрасте имеет больше индивидуальных вариаций, чем в течение первого года жизни, и часто протекает скачкообразно. Ребенок медленно и почти незаметно для окружающих накапливает слова и вдруг в течение нескольких дней переходит к фразовой речи.

Известно, что чем лучше умственное развитие ребенка, тем больше преобладает в его речи познавательная сторона, тем больше вопросов он задает и тем внимательнее выслушивает ответы на них. Вопросы двухлетнего ребенка еще очень примитивны и однообразны, но родители не должны "уставать" от них. Если от ребенка часто отмахиваются и отделываются формальными, односложными ответами, то он может перестать задавать вопросы, и его когнитивное (познавательное) развитие будет существенно заторможено из-за вашей невнимательности и отсутствия терпения.

На втором году жизни ребенок просит: "еще" (еще печенья), говорит: "все" (больше нет, кончилось), называет по просьбе взрослых свое имя, комбинирует слова с жестами, чтобы показать, чего он хочет. Называет по имени членов семьи, включая домашних животных, показывает в книжке знакомые картинки, когда их называют взрослые, выполняет, как минимум, три различные команды, не сопровождающиеся жестами и требующие простых действий ("принеси кружку"; "подними стульчик" и т. д.).

На третьем году жизни совершается качественный скачок в умственном развитии ребенка и в развитии его речи. Ребенок в этом возрасте набирает по 100 слов в месяц и к трем годам его словарный запас составляет уже полторы тысячи слов. Известный советский психолог Л. С. Выготский считал, что если ребенок не знает названия вещи, то он как бы не видит ее. В связи с этим любопытно отметить, что автор теории и метода транзактного анализа, американский психолог Э. Берн предполагает, что одной из причин младенческой амнезии является то, что мир младенца - это мир без имен. Мы не забыли все то, что случилось с нами до трех лет, мы просто не знаем, что это было, потому что вещи, которые окружали нас в это время, никак для нас не назывались. Следовательно, чем обширнее словарный запас у ребенка, тем лучше он понимает окружающее. Основная роль на этом этапе психоречевого развития принадлежит семье. Чем богаче словарный запас и эмоциональность речи родителей, тем богаче будет словарный запас ребенка и тем глубже и полнее он будет познавать окружающий его мир.

В возрасте двух - двух с половиной лет ребенок уже задает ориентировочные вопросы: "Где?", "Куда?", "Откуда?". Во второй половине третьего года в норме появляется вопрос вопросов "почему?". Возникновение этого вопроса знаменует собой новый этап умственного развития ребенка. До этого он просто знакомился с миром, а теперь он стремится этот мир понять. Чем раньше ребенок задал вопрос "почему?", тем полноценнее его умственное развитие, чем позже - тем явственнее задержка. Если трехгодовалый ребенок еще не задает этого вопроса, то родители должны задавать его сами и сами же отвечать на него, стимулируя тем самым познавательный интерес ребенка.

В возрасте около трех лет большинство детей уже употребляют практически все части речи, кроме деепричастий, используют личные и притяжательные местоимения, контролируют силу голоса, употребляют множественное число существительных и прошедшее время некоторых (иногда немногих) глаголов.

К трем годам вариабельность темпов развития речи, особенно ярко выраженная в течение второго года жизни ребенка, опять входит в относительно узкие рамки нормы и патологии. Ребенок к концу третьего года жизни должен иметь достаточно многообразную фразовую речь, уметь понятно для окружающих сказать о своих желаниях и намерениях. Он вступает в контакт со взрослыми преимущественно с помощью речи, лишь помогая себе жестами. Ребенок так или иначе описывает знакомые предметы, задает ориентировочные вопросы, иногда говорит: "могу", "буду" - и употребляет обобщенные названия ("игрушка", "зверь", "еда").

В возрасте четырех лет некоторые ошибки в произнесении звуков являются общими, но ребенок может быть легко понят незнакомыми людьми. Если многие звуки произносятся неправильно (каша во рту - дизартрия), то между тремя и четырьмя годами необходима консультация логопеда и занятия по выработке правильного произношения.

К шести годам приобретается и правильно используется большинство речевых звуков. Ребенок использует в своей речи распространенные, сложносочиненные и сложноподчиненные предложения. Интонационно и лексически правильно строит и задает вопросы (в том числе и с опусканием глагола-связки) - "Это маленький ежик?"

Ребенок шести лет легко строит рассказ о своем повседневном опыте, употребляет и понимает простые шутки, придумывает более или менее сложную историю по серии картинок. Часто и правильно употребляет уменьшительно-ласкательную форму существительных и прилагательных ("котеночек рыженький").

----------


## buba_nata

*olyalya_83*,
 продолжение
Какие бывают нарушения развития речи?

Выделяют задержку развития речи и нарушения развития речи. Понятно, что это разные вещи. Хотя у одного и того же ребенка может встречаться и то и другое. С задержкой развития речи в условиях детской поликлиники работает, как правило, целая команда специалистов - психолог, участковый терапевт, невропатолог. Иногда привлекают и логопеда, но многие логопеды, к сожалению, с детьми до трех-четырех лет не работают, ограничиваясь разовыми консультациями. Прогрессивные логопеды работают с детьми, начиная с рождения (если есть основания полагать, что у ребенка могут быть проблемы с речью).

С нарушениями же развития речи работают в основном логопеды и, когда это необходимо, невропатологи. Тем не менее, автору кажется, что родителям полезно знать, какими эти самые нарушения бывают.

Дислалия - нарушения звукопроизношения при нормальном слухе и нормальном речевом аппарате. Эти нарушения проявляются в дефектном воспроизведении звуков речи: искаженном их произнесении, заменах одних звуков другими, смешении звуков и, реже, - их пропускании.

Ринолалия - нарушение тембра голоса и звукопроизношения, обусловленное анатомо-физиологическими дефектами речевого аппарата (например, расщелина губы или твердого неба).

Дизартрия - нарушения произносительной стороны речи, обусловленное недостаточностью иннервации речевого аппарата ("каша во рту"). Связана с органическим поражением центральной и периферической нервной систем.

Нарушения голоса - это отсутствие или расстройство фонации вследствие патологических изменений голосового аппарата. Нарушения голоса, связанные с различными заболеваниями гортани, весьма распространены у детей. В последние десятилетие их число значительно возросло, что связано с успехами детской реаниматологии. В ее арсенале имеются приемы и операции, позволяющие сохранить жизнь ребенку, но вызывающие осложнения, которые, в свою очередь, влияют на голосообразование. Основные симптомы, которыми проявляет себя дефект голоса, - утрата силы, звучности, искажение тембра, голосовое утомление, целый ряд субъективных ощущений: помехи, комок в горле, налипание пленок, першение с потребностью откашляться, давление и боли. Существует специальный комплекс педагогического воздействия, называемый фонопедией, который направлен на постепенную активацию и координацию нервно-мышечного аппарата гортани с помощью специальных упражнений, коррекции дыхания и личностных свойств обучающегося.

Брадилалия (чрезмерно замедленная речь) и тахилалия (ускоренная речь) - нарушения темпа речи. Обе эти формы могут встречаться как самостоятельно, так и в составе клиники некоторых форм психических, неврологических и соматических заболеваний. Центральным звеном в патогенезе тахилалии играет преобладание процессов возбуждения, а брадилалии - процессов торможения в коре головного мозга.

Заикание - нарушение темпо-ритмической организации речи, обусловленное судорожным состоянием мышц речевого аппарата. Наиболее часто заикание первично возникает в возрасте от двух до четырех лет. Это очень распространенное заболевание - заиканием страдает около одного процента населения. Довольно часто возникновению заикания у детей непосредственно предшествует испуг, переживание боли или угрожающей ситуации. Но далеко не все испуганные дети начинают заикаться. Считается, что факторами, способствующими развитию заикания, являются:

- невропатическая отягощенность родителей;
- "нервность" самого ребенка;
- поражение головного мозга (родовые травмы, ММД и т. д.);
- физическая ослабленность;
- ускоренное развитие речи (в возрасте 3-4 лет);
- недостаточность развития моторики;
- недостаточность положительных эмоциональных контактов между взрослыми и ребенком.

Алалия - отсутствие или недоразвитие речи вследствие органического поражения речевых зон коры головного мозга во внутриутробном или раннем периоде развития ребенка.

Афазия - полная или частичная утрата речи, обусловленная локальными поражениями головного мозга. Причины афазии - нарушение мозгового кровообращения, травмы, опухоли, инфекционные заболевания головного мозга.

Причины задержки развития речи

Причина первая. Задержка или нарушение развития речи может выступать как часть другого, более общего расстройства развития, например, легкой степени умственной отсталости. Дифференциальный диагноз в этом случае может поставить только специалист.

Причина вторая. Задержка развития речи может быть вызвана более или менее тяжелым поражением слуха ребенка. Ребенок, который плохо слышит и, следовательно, плохо понимает речь окружающих его людей, практически всегда имеет те или иные нарушения в звуко-  и словопроизношении, с трудом учится пользоваться собственной речью. Поэтому при любой форме нарушения развития речи у ребенка родителям необходимо обратиться к лор-врачу, чтобы исключить нарушения слуха или своевременно заняться их излечением.

Причина третья. Задержка развития речи может являться частью общей задержки развития, тесно связанной с особенностями биологического созревания нервной системы. Недоношенный или ослабленный тяжелым соматическим заболеванием ребенок может выглядеть младше своего возраста, отставать в росте и весе. Иногда речь такого ребенка развита в соответствии с возрастом (а то и опережает его), но иногда он говорит меньше и хуже, чем его сверстники. Впоследствии он "дозреет", окрепнет и вместе с биологическим созреванием уйдет и задержка в развитии речи.

Причина четвертая. Незначительная задержка развития речи может наблюдаться у абсолютно здорового ребенка, как вариант нормы. Известно, что девочки в среднем начинают ходить и говорить на 1-3 месяца раньше, чем мальчики. Известно, что "поздноговорящие" дети часто долго молчат, а потом вдруг начинают говорить за 1-2 недели и сразу целыми предложениями. Такой феномен чаще наблюдается у детей с высоким коэффициентом интеллектуального развития. Кроме того, известно, что значительную роль в освоении речи играет и наследственный фактор. То есть если поздно заговорил один или, тем более, оба родителя, то вероятность того, что относительно поздно заговорят и их дети, существенно повышается. Но если ребенок к трем годам не говорит простых предложений, то о варианте нормы следует забыть.

Причина пятая. Синдром Маугли или педагогическая запущенность. Ребенок растет в таких условиях, что ему просто не удается научиться говорить. Автору приходилось наблюдать пятилетних детей, выросших в социально неблагополучных семьях, которые в своей повседневной жизни использовали всего около тридцати слов. При этом дети оставались психически здоровыми и, после правильно проведенных коррекционных мероприятий, овладевали речью в полном объеме в соответствии со своим календарным возрастом.

Причина шестая. Ребенок относительно здоров и социально благополучен, но живет в таких условиях, когда речь ему вроде бы и не нужна. Такая ситуация довольно часто создается в детоцентрических семьях, где все помыслы членов семьи направлены на удовлетворение интересов ребенка, или при чрезмерно тесных контактах ребенка с матерью, когда отец всегда на работе, а мать с ребенком всегда вдвоем в четырех стенах и понимают друг друга не то что с полуслова, а с полувзгляда. Такой ребенок всегда понят окружающими, его потребности удовлетворены, и говорит он мало, вяло и с неохотой. Достаточно часто в анамнезе таких детей обнаруживается родовая травма, пренатальная энцефалопатия, гипертензионный синдром или еще что-нибудь в этом роде. Сами по себе эти неврологические нарушения выражены у ребенка не очень ярко и вряд ли обусловили бы задержку развития речи, но в сочетании с факторами среды...

Что могут сделать родители?

Известно, что любое нарушение легче предотвратить, чем исправить. Для того чтобы предотвратить задержку развития речи у обычного (относительно здорового) ребенка, необходимо с первых недель его жизни соблюдать ряд несложных правил. Мать должна с самых первых дней много разговаривать с ребенком, общаться с ним, вызывать его на "разговор" и немедленно отвечать на любые попытки спокойного общения со стороны ребенка. Помните о том, что маленькие дети, как и детеныши обезьянок, обучаются путем подражания матери, наблюдения за ней и общения с нею.

Кроме того, все усилия ухаживающих за ребенком взрослых должны быть направлены на то, чтобы укрепить эмоциональный контакт ребенка с матерью, сделать их общение более интенсивным и глубоким, а мир, окружающий ребенка, более интересным и привлекательным. Необходимо создать условия для облегчения восприятия ребенком внешней информации. Так, мать, обращаясь к ребенку, должна говорить громко и раздельно, в комнате должно быть светло и свежо, игрушки нужны яркие и разноцветные.

Внимательные родители должны знать, как в норме развивается речь ребенка от рождения до поступления в школу. Если вы читаете эту статью подряд, не пропуская разделов, то вы это уже знаете.

Далее. Необходимо внимательно следить за развитием речи ребенка. Если задержка все же имеется, то в первую очередь необходимо посетить лор-врача. Если слух у ребенка развит нормально, то следующий на очереди специалист - невропатолог или психолог. Он поможет разобраться, действительно ли имеется задержка в развитии речи или перед нами вариант индивидуальной нормы.

Если задержка установлена, то следующим этапом нужно установить ее возможные причины. Ребенок ослаблен? Соматически здоров? Имеет тот или иной неврологический диагноз? Родился недоношенным? Имеет общее отставание в психомоторном развитии? Может быть, с ним мало занимаются, и он подолгу сидит в своем углу или в манеже с кубиками или смотрит в телевизор, в то время как мама занимается своими делами? А может быть, мама или другой ухаживающий за ребенком человек от природы молчаливы и предпочитают все делать молча, только в крайнем случае подавая отрывистые команды и давая объяснения? А может быть, ребенок прекрасно освоил язык жестов и успешно объясняется на нем с членами семьи, не испытывая никаких затруднений в понимании?

После того как вы внимательно (может быть, даже письменно) ответили на предложенные вопросы, для вас, несомненно, выделились две или три наиболее вероятные причины задержки развития речи у вашего ребенка.

Далее с ребенком начинают заниматься. Если причина лежит скорее в области здоровья, то занимаются осторожно, не форсируя события (особенно если ребенку еще не исполнилось 2,5 года) и стараясь не вызвать у ребенка негативной реакции. Если речь идет скорее о факторах среды, то можно действовать смелее и решительнее. Если ребенку уже около трех лет, а он все еще толком не говорит, то все силы семьи должны быть брошены на решение этой проблемы.

Все занятия с ребенком такого возраста проходят в форме игры. Игры родителям может порекомендовать психолог или логопед, но многие родители изобретают их самостоятельно, исходя из индивидуальных особенностей ребенка. Например, один из моих маленьких пациентов больше всего на свете любил играть в игру "спряталось-нашлось".

Леше было тогда около 2,5 лет, он имел серьезные неврологические проблемы, общую задержку психомоторного развития и у***** отказывался говорить. Изобретательная мама придумала такой вариант любимой игры сына. Она записала на магнитофон названия разных предметов и игрушек и изобразила перед Лешей действие, когда спрятанный предмет появляется только тогда, когда громко названо его имя. Получилось что-то типа "сезам - откройся!". Леша с восторгом принял новую игру и, узнавая знакомые названия, радостно хлопал в ладоши еще до нахождения предметов, предвкушая их появление. А потом магнитофон "сломался". Мама и Леша тяжело переживали это событие, потому что игрушки, увы, появляться перестали. Два дня Леша сумрачно страдал, а на третий, с ненавистью глядя на замолчавший магнитофон, коряво выкрикнул: "Мяч!" - и мяч, как вы сами понимаете, тут же появился. Мама шумно ликовала. Леша поднапрягся и к вечеру сказал: "Кука!" - и облезлая, еще времен Лешиной мамы, кукла сразу же возникла из небытия. Процесс пошел. Спустя два месяца Леша имел уже вполне приличный запас слов и пытался строить простые, двухсловные предложения. Овладение речью, в свою очередь, существенно стимулировало общее психомоторное развитие мальчика.

В борьбе с задержкой развития речи у детей до двух лет необходимо стимулировать у них звукоподражание.
- Как говорит киска? Как ревет медведь? Как гудит самолет? Как жужжит пчела? Активная и многообразная звукоподражательная деятельность готовит детей к овладению членораздельной речью.

Полезно изготовить набор картинок, наклеенных на плотный картон. Среди этих картинок должны быть животные, птицы, насекомые, люди, транспорт и другие предметы, и даже явления (например, гроза, ветер), которые производят какие-либо звуки. Продающиеся в магазинах и на лотках книжки с аналогичными картинками хуже, чем самодельный набор. Перебирать карточки самому ребенку намного удобнее, чем листать книжку, к тому же книжки от частого употребления (особенно маленькими ребенком) быстро портятся и рвутся. А если ребенок сжевал кошку или машину из самодельного набора, вам ничего не стоит заменить утраченное.

Этот набор вы будете использовать долго и полифункционально. Сначала, как уже упоминалось, для стимулирования звукоподражаний. Потом вы показываете картинку и задаете основополагающий вопрос: "Что это?" или "Кто это?". Следующий вопрос на основании той же картинки: "Что он делает?" Еще один вопрос: "Какой он?" То есть, пользуясь все тем же набором, вы сможете простимулировать у ребенка построение трехсловного предложения: "Черная кошка сидит"; "Большая машина едет". Если ребенку уже больше двух лет, то одновременно со звукоподражаниями вы предлагаете и первые два вопроса: "Что это?" и "Что делает?".

Ребенок не отвечает - отвечаете сами. Громко, четко, вразумительно. Столько раз, сколько понадобится.
Каждый день в одно и то же время читайте ребенку короткие сказки или простые истории. Если ребенок не склонен вас слушать и норовит убежать или отвернуться, воспользуйтесь будильником. Поставьте его на две-три минуты. Если ребенок внимательно слушает сказку до того, как будильник зазвенит, похвалите и поощрите его лаской или угощением. Постепенно увеличивайте время, в течение которого ребенку в ожидании поощрения придется сохранять внимание. Впоследствии его заинтересуют и сами сказки.

Вместе с другим взрослым продемонстрируйте ребенку, как отвечать на вопросы, требующие ответа "да" и "нет". Задавайте вопросы о знакомых вещах и ситуациях. Когда ребенок сможет отвечать на вопрос, имитируя вас, перестаньте подсказывать ему ответ. Во время игры спросите: "Хочешь мяч?" - и не давайте его ребенку до тех пор, пока он не кивнет головой.

Гуляя с неговорящим или плохо говорящим ребенком старше двух лет, громко и просто рассказывайте ему о том, что вы видите вокруг. К концу прогулки подведите итоги, составьте своеобразный "план-конспект" того, что произошло. (Он может состоять из 3-5 предложений и выглядеть, например, так: "Мама и Костя были на вокзале. Там были поезда. Поезда большие. Они говорили: Ту-ту-у!") Далее попросите всех членов семьи (включая доступных соседей и друзей дома) запросить у Кости имеющуюся информацию: "Где были мама и Костя?", "Что было на вокзале?", "Какие поезда?", "А как они делают?" Мама в этой ситуации тихонько (на ушко) подсказывает ребенку правильный ответ и успокаивает его, если он терпит неудачу и начинает злиться.

Здесь надо помнить два правила:

1. Не считайте ребенка глупее себя и не запрашивайте выработанный "план-конспект" сами. Ребенок может
обидеться или просто взглянуть на вас с недоумением: "А ты что, сама, что ли, не видела?!" Запрашивать информацию должен другой человек, который сам там не присутствовал.

2. То, что происходило, требует обязательного употребления слов. Жестами тут никак не обойтись. Это упражнение крайне полезно для детей, которых легко понимают в семье и которые "ленятся" говорить.

Развивайте тонкую моторику ребенка. Пусть он больше лепит (или просто катает шарики и колбаски) из пластилина, глины или теста, рисует (желательно гуашью и пальцем), нанизывает на леску пуговицы или крупные бусы, навинчивает гайки на винтики, складывает очень полезные игрушки пазлы. Центр речи и центр тонкой моторики находятся в мозгу ребенка рядом друг с другом, поэтому, развивая одно, вы совокупно развиваете и другое.
Автор: Е.В. Мурашова

----------


## buba_nata

*olyalya_83*,
 Игры для развития речи

Все родители с нетерпением ждут, когда же малыш произнесет свое первое слово? Сколько радости и восторга мы испытываем, когда слышим первый произнесенный слог "ба" или "ма".

Ученые, которые изучают деятельность детского мозга, психику детей, отмечают большое стимулирующее значение на становление речи функции руки. Сотрудники Института физиологии детей и подростков АПН установили, что уровень развития речи детей находится в прямой зависимости от степени сформированности тонких движений пальцев рук.

Этот факт должен использоваться в работе с детьми. Рекомендуется стимулировать речевое развитие детей путем тренировки движений пальцев рук. Тренировку пальцев рук уже можно начинать в возрасте 6-7 месяцев: сюда входит массаж кисти рук и каждого пальчика, каждой его фаланги. Проводится разминание и поглаживание ежедневно в течение 2-3 минут.

Уже с десятимесячного возраста проводят активные упражнения для пальцев рук, вовлекая в движение больше пальцев с хорошей, достаточной амплитудой. Упражнения подбираются с учетом возрастных особенностей.

В дальнейшем особую роль в развитии функций руки имеют игры. Давайте рассмотрим некоторые виды игр, которые помогут в развитии речи малыша и не только речи!
Пальчиковые театры

Пальчиковые театры развивают сенсомоторику. На руке малыша с легкостью разместятся все герои театра, которыми он сможет манипулировать. Кроме того, во время игры вы можете познакомить ребенка со сказкой, героя ми которой могут являться фигурки из пальчикового театра. При этом вы сможете эмоционально передавать голосом интонацию речи каждого персонажа (мышка говорит писклявым голосом, медведь - басом и т.п.)

В раннем возрасте, когда малыш еще не научился говорить, он может звукоподражать героям сказки - развитие артикуляционного аппарата ("ква-ква", "пи-пи") или изображать мимикой и жестами ("медведь ходит, переваливаясь", "зайка прыгает" и т.п.).

2-3 летние дети очень любят игру "доскажи словечко". Рассказывая сказку, делайте паузы, не договаривайте предложение до конца, давая ребенку возможность "вставить" словечко. Поиграйте в игру "найди ошибку", сознательно допустив неточность в рассказе (поменяйте последовательность героев, перепутайте их имена и т.п.) Эти игры способствуют развитию памяти, внимательности и речи малыша.

Постепенно давайте ребенку роль одного из героев, попросив не забывать о характерных особенностях персонажа (голос, движение). Развивайте у ребенка интонацию голоса и звукоподражательные навыки.

Освоив все роли сказки, поиграйте в кукольный театр. Создайте соответствующую атмосферу: сделайте ширму, смастерите домик и усадите игрушки в "зрительный зал". Для начала выступите в роли рассказчика, при этом ребенок может просто следить за сюжетом и управлять фигурками. Затем попросите его рассказать сказку самостоятельно, выступив терпеливым зрителем. Подобные домашние представления способствуют развитию речи, внимательности, а также уверенности в себе, ощущению успеха и развитию личности ребенка в целом.

От сюжетно ролевой игры постепенно переходите к режиссерской. Фантазируйте вместе с малышом, придумывайте новые истории, поощряйте ребенка за любое добавление к сюжету. При этом развивается воображение, речь становится более образной и выразительной. Пусть 4-летний малыш придумает простой сюжет. Чем больше героев использует ребенок, тем выше уровень его воображения.
Шнуровки

Мелкая моторика напрямую связана с речью и сказывается не только на ее развитии, но и на предотвращении и устранении дефектов, кроме того, напрямую влияет на способность ребенка учиться - чем "умнее" руки, тем умнее и малыш.

Пока ребенок маленький, шнуровка станет отличным тренажером для освоения навыков шнуровки, поможет развить моторику, глазомер, усидчивость.

Игра способствует развитию сенсомоторной координации, гибкости кисти и раскованности движений и, как любое упражнение на мелкую моторику, активизирует развитие речи, формирует познавательный интерес, любознательность.
Пластилин и паста для лепки

Кроме того, что лепка развивает у ребенка моторику рук, она развивает еще и цветовое восприятие, воображение, фантазию, творческие способности. Сейчас существуют безопасные виды пластилина и пасты для лепки (например, пластилин и паста фирмы JOVI). Они сделаны на растительной основе, без вредных добавок. Они очень мягкие, пластичные, не пачкают руки. Если Ваш юный ваятель украсил мебель, ковер или собственную шевелюру, пластилин легко отделяется от ворса и волос не оставляя жирных пятен. А остатки легко смываются теплой водой.

Научите ребенка отщипывать маленькие кусочки пластилина и налеплять их на доску для лепки или картон. Научите катать шарики и колбаски, делать из них лепешки и колечки. Можно сделать угощения для любимой игрушки: шарики - ягодки, лепешки - печенье и т. п. Сделайте из пластилина шляпки на пальчики малыша. Такая игра наверняка ему понравится.

Малыш с удовольствием будет раскатывать пластилин скалочкой, резать пластмассовыми ножичками и делать фигурки с помощью формочек, экструдера и фигурных шприцев.

С детьми постарше можно лепить простые фигурки: гриб, змейку, Колобка… В этом вам помогут книги по лепке.

Старайтесь делать игру - занятием, а любое занятие превращать в увлекательную игру. Хвалите малыша за любое достижение.
Стучалки и пирамидки

Младший дошкольный возраст является периодом наиболее интенсивного развития сенсорных способностей. Игры-стучалки и игры-проталкиватели станут прекрасными пособиями для первого знакомства с основными цветами, помогут развить и улучшить координацию движений.

Благодаря игре с пирамидкой, чьи кольца окрашены в цвета радуги, развивается представление о цвете, размере, улучшается координация движений. Во время игры развиваются крупная моторика рук, ловкость, стимулируются центры, отвечающие за развитие речи, развиваются зрительное и слуховое восприятие, внимательность и аккуратность, прививаются первые навыки труда.
Кубики

Кубики "сложи рисунок" - любимая практически всеми малышами игра. Во время игры развиваются еще и наглядно-образное мышление, умение работать по образцу, зрительная память, внимание, логика.

Если на кубиках изображены ягоды и фрукты, вы можете познакомить малыша с их названиями, рассказать где они растут и что из них можно приготовить. Тем самым вы добавляете в активный словарь ребенка новые слова и понятия.

На дно коробочки можно положить рисунок-образец с изображением фрукта, а потом попросить ребенка найти нужную часть кубика и вложить в коробочку. В результате сборки из кубиков выходит рисунок, а Ваш малыш знакомиться с понятиями "часть и целое", учится работать по образцу.

Далее, можно попросить ребенка сложить рисунок без использования картинки образца - здесь работают зрительное внимание, память. Собирая рисунок, комментируйте действия ребенка: поставили кубик верхний правый, теперь нижний левый - развивая умение ориентироваться в пространстве.

Автор: Светлана Челекова

----------


## кимким

> Девочки помогите пожалуйста я в детском саду недавно, мне дали тему самообразования "Развитие познавательной деятельности детей младшего дошкольного возраста" поделитесь материалом у кого что есть, пожалуйста.


Так странно, что тему для самообразования вы не выбираете сами.
Для начала посмотрите здесь http://www.ivalex.vistcom.ru/konsultac234.html

----------


## витютнева юлия

> Девочки помогите пожалуйста я в детском саду недавно, мне дали тему самообразования "Развитие познавательной деятельности детей младшего дошкольного возраста" поделитесь материалом у кого что есть, пожалуйста.



Познавательное развитие дошкольника

В младшем дошкольном возрасте познавательное развитие продолжается по трем основным направлениям: расширяются и качественно изменяются способы ориентировки ребенка в окружающем, возникают новые средства ориентировки, содержательно обогащаются представления и знания ребенка о мире.

В возрасте от трех до пяти лет формируются качественно новые свойства сенсорных процессов: ощущение и восприятие. Ребенок, включаясь в разные виды деятельности (общение, игру, конструирование, рисование и др.), учится более тонко различать отдельные признаки и свойства предметов. Совершенствуется фонематический слух, цветоразличение, острота зрения, восприятие формы предметов и др. Восприятие постепенно вычленяется из предметного действия и начинает развиваться как самостоятельный, целенаправленный процесс со своими специфическими задачами и способами. От манипуляции с предметом дети переходят к ознакомлению с ним на основе зрительного восприятия, при этом «рука учит глаз» (движение руки по предмету определяет движение глаз). Зрительное восприятие становится в дошкольном возрасте одним из основных процессов непосредственного познания предметов и явлений. Умение рассматривать предметы формируется в младшем дошкольном возрасте.

Рассматривая новые предметы (растения, камни и т. д.), ребенок не ограничивается простым зрительным ознакомлением, а переходит к осязательному, слуховому и обонятельному восприятию - сгибает, растягивает, царапает ногтем, подносит к уху, встряхивает, нюхает предмет, но часто еще не может назвать его, обозначить словом. Активная, разнообразная, развернутая ориентировка ребенка по отношению к новому предмету стимулирует появление более точных образов. Действия восприятия развиваются благодаря усвоению системы сенсорных эталонов (цветов спектра, геометрических форм и др.).

Ведущее значение в развитии сенсорных процессов ребенка-дошкольника приобретает речь. Называя признаки предметов, ребенок тем самым выделяет их. Обогащение детской речи словами, обозначающими признаки предметов, отношения между ними, способствует осмысленному восприятию.

Ребенок ориентируется в окружающем не только на основе восприятия. Важную роль в данном процессе начинают играть образы памяти. Память наиболее интенсивно развивается в этом возрасте. Ребенок без особых усилий запоминает множество различных слов и словосочетаний, стихотворений и сказок. Однако в начале дошкольного возраста память имеет непроизвольный характер: ребенок еще не ставит перед собой цели сознательно что-либо запомнить и не использует для этого специальных средств. Материал запоминается в зависимости от деятельности, в которую он включен.

В дошкольном возрасте следует особо выделить несколько видов деятельности, в которых развивается память ребенка - это речевое общение, восприятие литературных произведений и сюжетно-ролевая игра.
В этом возрасте ребенок начинает использовать символические представления предметов и событий. Благодаря этому он становится более свободным и независимым от поля восприятия и непосредственных контактов с окружающими предметами. Маленький ребенок умеет представлять объекты с помощью телесных движений (подражание, отсроченное во времени), ребенок постарше использует образы памяти (когда ищет спрятанный объект, то хорошо знает, что ищет). Однако наиболее высокая форма представления - это символы. С помощью символов можно представить как конкретные, так и абстрактные предметы. Яркий пример символических средств - речь.

Ребенок начинает думать о том, что отсутствует в данный момент перед его глазами, создавать фантастические представления об объектах, которые никогда не встречались в его опыте; у него формируется умение мысленно воспроизводить скрытые части предмета на основе видимых его частей и оперировать образами этих скрытых частей.

Символическая функция (качественно новое достижение в умственном развитии ребенка младшего дошкольного возраста) знаменует собой зарождение внутреннего плана мышления, который в этом возрасте еще нуждается во внешних опорах - игровые, изобразительные и другие символы.

Мышление младшего дошкольника отличается качественным своеобразием. Ребенок - реалист, для него реально все, что существует. Поэтому ему трудно различать сновидения, фантазии и реальность. Он эгоцентрист, так как еще не умеет видеть ситуацию глазами другого, а всегда оценивает ее своей точки зрения. Ему свойственны анимистические представления: все окружающие предметы способны думать и чувствовать, как и он сам. Именно поэтому ребенок укладывает спать куклу и кормит ее. Рассматривая объекты, как правило, выделяет один, наиболее яркий признак предмета и, ориентируясь на него, оценивает предмет в целом. Его интересуют результаты действия, однако он еще не умеет прослеживать процесс достижения этого результата. Он думает о том, что есть сейчас, или о том, что будет после этого момента, но еще не способен понять, как было достигнуто то, что он видит. В этом возрасте дети еще с трудом соотносят цель и те условия, в которых она дана. Они легко теряют основную цель.

Способность к целеполаганию находится еще в стадии своего становления: дети испытывают значительные трудности при необходимости самостоятельно ставить новые цели. Они легко прогнозируют ход лишь тех событий, которые неоднократно наблюдали. Младшие дошкольники способны предвидеть изменения тех или иных явлений лишь по одному параметру, что значительно снижает общий эффект прогнозирования. Детей этого возраста отличает резко возросшая любознательность, наличие многочисленных вопросов типа «почему?», «зачем?». Их начинают интересовать причины разных явлений.

В младшем дошкольном возрасте у ребенка начинают формироваться представления о пространстве, времени, числе. В силу особенностей мышления ребенка его представления также своеобразны и качественно отличны от представлений более старших детей.

В старшем дошкольном возрасте познавательное развитие - это сложный комплексный феномен, включающий развитие познавательных процессов (восприятия, мышления, памяти, внимания, воображения), которые представляют собой разные формы ориентации ребенка в окружающем мире, в себе самом и регулируют его деятельность.

Восприятие ребенка теряет свой первоначально глобальный характер. Благодаря различным видам изобразительной деятельности и конструированию, ребенок отделяет свойства предмета от него самого. Свойства или признаки предмета становятся для ребенка объектом специального рассмотрения. Названные словом, они превращаются в категории познавательной деятельности, и у ребенка-дошкольника возникают категории величины, формы, цвета, пространственных отношений. Таким образом, ребенок начинает видеть мир в категориальном ключе, процесс восприятия интеллектуализируется.

Благодаря различным видам деятельности, и прежде всего игре, память ребенка становится произвольной и целенаправленной. Он сам ставит перед собой задачу запомнить что-то для будущего действия, пусть не очень отдаленного. Перестраивается воображение: из репродуктивного, воспроизводящего, оно становится предвосхищающим. Ребенок способен представить в рисунке или в уме не только конечный результат действия, но и его промежуточные этапы. С помощью речи ребенок начинает планировать и регулировать свои действия. Формируется внутренняя речь.

Ориентировка в старшем дошкольном возрасте представлена как самостоятельная деятельность, которая развивается чрезвычайно интенсивно. Продолжают развиваться специальные способы ориентации, такие, как экспериментирование с новым материалом и моделирование.

Экспериментирование тесно связано у дошкольников с практическим преобразованием предметов и явлений. В процессе таких преобразований, имеющих творческий характер, ребенок выявляет в объекте все новые свойства, связи и зависимости. При этом наиболее значим для развития творчества дошкольника сам процесс поисковых преобразований.

Преобразование ребенком предметов в ходе экспериментирования теперь имеет четкий пошаговый характер. Это проявляется в том, что преобразование осуществляется порциями, последовательными актами и после каждого такого акта происходит анализ наступивших изменений. Последовательность производимых ребенком преобразований свидетельствует о достаточно высоком уровне развития его мышления.

Экспериментирование может осуществляться детьми и мысленно. В результате ребенок часто получает неожиданные новые знания, у него формируются новые способы познавательной деятельности. Происходит своеобразный процесс самодвижения, саморазвития детского мышления -это свойственно всем детям и имеет важное значение для становления творческой личности. Наиболее ярко этот процесс проявляется у одаренных и талантливых детей. Развитию экспериментирования способствуют задачи «открытого типа», предполагающие множество верных решений (например, «Как взвесить слона?» или «Что можно сделать из пустой коробочки?»).

Моделирование в дошкольном возрасте осуществляется, в разных видах деятельности - игре, конструировании, рисовании, лепке и др. Благодаря моделированию ребенок способен к опосредованному решению познавательных задач. В старшем дошкольном возрасте расширяется диапазон моделируемых отношений. Теперь с помощью моделей ребенок материализует математические, логические, временные отношения. Для моделирования скрытых связей он использует условно-символические изображения (графические схемы).

Наряду с наглядно-образным появляется словесно-логическое мышление. Это только начало его развития. В логике ребенка еще сохраняются ошибки (так, ребенок охотно считает членов своей семьи, но не учитывает себя самого).

Благодаря содержательному общению и обучению, развитию познавательной деятельности у ребенка формируется образ мира: первоначально ситуативные представления систематизируются и становятся знаниями, начинают формироваться общие категории мышления (часть - целое, причинность, пространство, предмет - система предметов, случайность и т. д.).

В дошкольном возрасте ярко проявляются две категории знаний:

• знания и умения, которыми ребенок овладевает без специального обучения в повседневном общении со взрослыми, в играх, наблюдениях, во время просмотра телевизионных передач;

• знания и умения, которые могут быть усвоены только в процессе специального обучения на занятиях (математические знания, грамматические явления, обобщенные способы конструирования и др.).

Система знаний включает две зоны - зону устойчивых, стабильных, проверяемых знаний и зону догадок, гипотез, полузнаний.

Вопросы детей - показатель развития их мышления. Вопросы о назначении предметов, заданные для того, чтобы получить помощь или одобрение, дополняются вопросами о причинах явлений и их последствиях. Появляются вопросы, направленные на то, чтобы получить знания.

В результате усвоения систематизированных знаний у детей формируются обобщенные способы умственной работы и средства построения собственной познавательной деятельности, развивается диалектичность мышления, способность к прогнозированию будущих изменений. Все это - одна из важнейших основ компетентности ребенка-дошкольника, его готовности к продуктивному взаимодействию с новым содержанием обучения в школе.

----------


## buba_nata

*Kseniya_L*,
 могу предложить ссылки http://www.cafemam.ru/encyclopaedia/article/423/, http://www.cafemam.ru/encyclopaedia/article/423/, http://www.cafemam.ru/encyclopaedia/article/423/, http://www.cafemam.ru/encyclopaedia/article/423/, т.к. в каком направлении вы будете работать по познавательному развитию
и вот книжка познавательное развитие.rar
И еще я выставляла ссылки по радуге преспективное планирование по позновательному планированию, может для себя что там подчерпнете

----------


## Kseniya_L

*Коваленко Ольга*,
 понятно.да, веселья мало.... работы больше. Но в любом случае нужна диагностика, годовой план, да и ваши как методиста различные контроли 
Я думаю что годовую можно взять (как легкий вариант)такую, которая подразумивает какую то наглядную форму отчетности., что бы легче было увидеть результат как +, ии - (тоже ведь результат) 
в методическом деле я пока не опертивна, впереди ещё, пока вот, с новой своей группой вожусь. ) а годовые задачи... .   
1.Развивать у детей изобразительные навыки, используя для этого нетрадиционные техники рисования
2.Формировать ценности здорового образа жизни у дошкольников через создание условий для физической активности, личной гигиены и различных видов закаливания
3.Развивать речь детей через ознакомление их с поэзией и устным народным творчеством
1.Формировать патриотические чувства дошкольников посредствам привития любви к своей семье и родному дому.
2.Развивать речь детей через ознакомление их с поэзией и устным творчеством.
3.Формировать у детей физические качества через подвижные игры и развлечения.
1.Формировать у детей ценности здорового образа жизни через проведение физкультурно-оздоровительной  работы
2.Развивать речь детей на основе ознакомления их художественной  литературой (чтение, рассказывание)
 3.Развивать творчество детей на занятиях по конструированию из бумаги.

----------


## buba_nata

*Kseniya_L*,
 Вот, что у нас есть по программе "Радуга"


Это планирование "Утра радостных встреч" по 2 младшей, проводятся они в форме развлечений может это натолкнет или поможет вам

----------


## po4emy4ka

> кимким Спасибо!А кроме темы есть материал!Тема обширная.Голова идет кругом не знаю за что зацепиться.Чувство неопределенности.


может быть сразу расскажешь, что есть у самой? тогда проще подсказывать будет.

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130135 - есть у нас тема. посмотри. возможно там что-то понравится.

----------


## LYPATOZEK

Доброе  утро народу  в домике! Что-то  конкретизировать  сложновато, потому что я по профессии  музыкальный  руководитель и моя воспитательская  деятельность имеет опыт  только месяц. Я  приму  любые консультации  для  родителей для  детей 3-4 лет,которые  затем нужно  будет внести в  планирование  на сентябрь месяц. Наверно   что-то такого плана: возрастные особенности  этого возраста, что не нужно  делать. что положительно влияет на воспитание ребёнка в таком возрасте. аддаптация в новой группе и так далее. Заранее  благодарю, очень сложно начинать  с нуля. СПАСИБО.

[QUOTE=LYPATOZEK;2806989]Доброе  утро народу  в домике!
Консультации на темы:
1.,,Посеешь привычку- пожнёшь  характер,,
2. Задачи воспитания-для 3-4 лет.
3.,,Роль единых  требований к ребёнку в семье..
4.,,Психофизические особенности  ребёнка3-4 лет,,
5,,Ваш ребёнок  познаёт  мир,,
6,,На планете  , семья- .,этот фокус не пройдёт,,
7,.Знакомство с  нормами  поведения  детей..
8,,Влияниеи  физического  развития  детей  на состояние  их  здоровья,,
9.,, Давайте  познакомимся,,
10,, Чем  занять  ребёнка в выходной  день.
11,,Агрессивность и  дети,.
12,,как  не  заразить  ребёнка  страхом,, или  любые консультации. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## кимким

> Извините за просьбу, помогите, пожалуйста, кто чем может с написанием плана работы старшего воспитателя.Зараннее очень благодарна.


Оля, мне не совсем понятно о каком плане идет речь. Может быть Вы имели в виду циклограмму? Уточните, пожалуйста.




> Доброе  утро народу  в домике! Что-то  конкретизировать  сложновато, потому что я по профессии  музыкальный  руководитель и моя воспитательская  деятельность имеет опыт  только месяц. Я  приму  любые консультации  для  родителей для  детей 3-4 лет,которые  затем нужно  будет внести в  планирование  на сентябрь месяц. Наверно   что-то такого плана: возрастные особенности  этого возраста, что не нужно  делать. что положительно влияет на воспитание ребёнка в таком возрасте. аддаптация в новой группе и так далее. Заранее  благодарю, очень сложно начинать  с нуля. СПАСИБО.


Даю ссылочку на любимый Иннин (po4emy4ka) 
http://adalin.mospsy.ru/l_03_17.shtml Здесь можно найти очень интересные консультации.

----------


## buba_nata

> "Занятия по развитию речи в первой младшей группе детского сада" (по Васильевой)


Надеюсь, что вы попадете в методический кабинет и начнете работать на нашем форуме, мы рады помочь, но и от вашей помощи не откажемся. занятия по развитию речи в 1 мл.гр. Гербова.doc
Просто все ваши посещения и все ваша работа отражается в вашем профиле и нам порой не лень туда заглянуть.

----------


## кимким

[QUOTE*кимким*,
 это я сама толком не поняла, в списке документации методиста так написано.Наверное это циклограмма.[/QUOTE]

Ссылка на циклограмму старшего воспитателя

http://doshvozrast.ru/metodich/metodichkabinet05.htm

А план я пишу на месяц, в соответствии с годовым планом.

----------


## elw350

У нас два года  ведется работа по повышению проф. компетенции педагогов в области речевого развития детей дошкольного возраста. В прошлом году проводила смотр-конкурс, но не «книжных уголков», а «Центов развития речи». "Книжные уголки" расположены на полочках, в основном, рядом должен быть стол, хорошее освещение, возможность зарисовать и пр. Надеюсь, что-то возьмете для себя.

*Требования к содержанию речевых центров 

Младшая группа*

•	Уголок книги: 4 – 5 наименований книг по 2 – 3 экземпляра, книжки-ширмы. 
•	Альбомы или иллюстрации по темам: «Игрушки», «Семья», «Транспорт», «Домашние животные», «Одежда», «Посуда», «Мебель».
•	Картинки с простыми сюжетами (действия)
•	Дидактические игры на формирование словаря, ЗКР, грамматического строя речи, связной речи
•	Дидактические игры на группировку, классификацию, сериацию по типу «Что лишнее?», «Назови одним словом»
•	Игры – картинки по типу «Найди пару», «Найди отличия»
•	Игровизоры, игрушки – телефоны
•	Игры с предметными картинками по типу «Что изменилось?»
•	Картинки с простым сюжетом для составления рассказов
•	Альбомы загадок, скороговорок, песенок, потешек, стихов
•	Трафареты, шаблоны для подготовки руки к письму
•	Игры на развитие ручной умелости
•	Картотека речевых игр
•	Открытки о городе
•	Предметы быта, старины




*Требования к содержанию речевых центров 

Средняя группа*

•	Уголок книги: 5 – 6 наименований, для оформления можно использовать эстампы на темы русских народных сказок. Оформляются тематические выставки «Сказки», «Времена года», «Сказки о дружбе зверей» и др. (1 раз в квартал)
•	Альбомы дополняются по темам о Российской армии, о труде взрослых, диких животных, цветах, овощах, фруктах, по временам года, о различных зданиях (архитектура)
•	Открытки для рассматривания
•	Портреты писателей: Маршак, Маяковский, Пушкин
•	Дидактические игры на группировку, классификацию, сериацию по типу «Что лишнее?», «Назови одним словом»
•	Игры – небылицы «Чего на свете не бывает?», «Кто кричит?»
•	Игры с картинками – загадками и предметными картинками по типу «Что изменилось?», «Найди пару», «Найди отличия»
•	Дидактические игры на формирование словаря, ЗКР, грамматического строя речи, связной речи
•	Игровизоры, игрушки – телефоны, занимательные головоломки
•	Альбомы загадок, скороговорок, чистоговорок, стихов
•	Трафареты, перфокарты, шаблоны для подготовки руки к письму
•	Игры на развитие ручной умелости
•	Картотека словесных речевых игр
•	Открытки  и альбомы о городе
•	Предметы быта, старины



*Требования к содержанию речевых центров


Старшая группа*
•	Уголок книги: 7 – 8 книг различной тематики и жанров (может быть книги одного наименования, но иллюстрированные разными художниками). Тематические выставки с рисунками детей на заданную тему (1 раз в квартал)
•	Портреты писателей: Горький, Михалков, Житков, Толстой, Ушинский, Носов
•	Альбомы или иллюстрации дополняются о Родине, о технике
•	Книги, созданные на рисунках детей на темы произведений детских писателей 
•	Портреты художников – иллюстраторов (Рачев, Чарушин)
•	Дидактические игры на формирование словаря, ЗКР, грамматического строя речи, связной речи, обучению детей грамоте
•	Игры – небылицы, игры – картинки по типу «Найди отличия»
•	Наборы картинок «Составь рассказ по картинке», «Разложи по порядку и составь рассказ»
•	Азбуки букв различной фактуры
•	Альбомы загадок, скороговорок, чистоговорок, стихов
•	Трафареты, шаблоны для подготовки руки к письму
•	Игры на развитие ручной умелости
•	Картотека словесных речевых игр
•	Коллекции значков, марок, календариков, этикеток
•	Дидактический материал для изображения букв (верёвочки, проволока, камушки, песок, пластилин и др.)
•	Заготовки для штриховки, кодирование, трафареты, перфокарты
•	Наборы букв разного цвета, размера, материала, звуковые линейки, слоговые линейки
•	Иллюстрации о памятниках и музеях страны (Москва, Санкт-Петербург)
•	Карта России, где отмечены флажками города



*Требования к содержанию речевых центров 

Подготовительная группа*
•	Наличие библиотеки книг по разделам: о природе, о животных или по авторам. Выставляется 10-12 книг, различных по жанру и тематике. Оформляются тематические выставки с рисунками детей
•	Альбомы или материал о творчестве и жизни писателей
•	Альбомы загадок, скороговорок, чистоговорок, стихов
•	Заготовки для штриховки, кодирование, трафареты, перфокарты для подготовки руки к письму, игры на развитие ручной умелости
•	Картотека словесных речевых игр
•	Коллекции значков, марок, календариков, этикеток
•	Дидактический материал для изображения букв (верёвочки, проволока, камушки, песок, пластилин и др.)
•	Наборы букв разного цвета, размера, материала, звуковые линейки, слоговые линейки, азбуки букв различной фактуры
•	Дидактические игры на формирование словаря, ЗКР, грамматического строя речи, связной речи, обучению детей грамоте
•	Игры – небылицы «Что перепутал художник», игры – картинки по типу «Найди отличия»
•	Наборы картинок «Составь рассказ по картинке», «Разложи по порядку и составь рассказ»
•	Альбомы или книжки – самоделки с сочинёнными детьми рассказами и нарисованными рисунками
•	Уголок «Читаем сами»: журналы «Карапуз», «Веселые картинки» и др., детские красочные книги с крупным шрифтом, книги с развивающими заданиям

----------


## Крестьянка

Это у Скоролуповой о книжном уголке:

"...Важное значение в организации воспитательно-образовательного процесса имеет утреннее время. Хотелось бы обратить особое внимание, уважаемые коллеги, на организацию работы в книжном уголке и организацию утренних бесед с детьми.
I. *Книжный уголок.*
Работа в книжном уголке должна планироваться и быть целенаправленной.
•	В книжном уголке проводится прежде всего индивидуальная работа с детьми по всем направлениям развития речи. Она планируется во второй половине дня.
•	Кроме того, материалы книжного уголка отражают всю работу на занятиях по развитию речи, ознакомлению с художественной литературой и ознакомлению с окружающим миром. Сюда помещаются иллюстрации и книги, используемые на занятиях.
Уголок должен быть оборудован так, чтобы в нем решались все вопросы развития речи в индивидуально-ориентированной форме.
1.	Место для книжного уголка:
•	оно должно быть хорошо освещенным (естественный свет) или с дополнительным освещением;
•	книжный уголок должен располагаться не в зоне сюжетно-ролевых игр;
•	книжный уголок должен находиться не в зоне занятий, не у доски, чтобы книги и фотоиллюстрации уголка не отвлекали внимания детей во время занятий.
2.	Наглядное оформление:
•	в книжном уголке обязательно должна быть горизонтальная плоскость для выставочных материалов - в идеале, две-три открытые книжные полки, расположенные на уровне зрения детей;
•	желательно, чтобы был журнальный столик на 2-3 ребенка;
•	может быть магнитофон или проигрыватель для прослушивания сказок.
3.	Содержание книжного уголка.
Детская художественная литература:
•	во-первых, та, которую воспитатель читает на занятии, именно детские книги с иллюстрациями, а не хрестоматии. Книги должны быть представлены не по одному экземпляру, желательно разных издательств, оформленные разными художниками-
оформителями;
•	во-вторых, та художественная литература, которую воспитатель читает для расширения сюжета детских игр (эти книги подбираются на месяц);
•	в-третьих,    любимые    книги    детей,    которые    читаются    по    желанию   детей,с продолжением;


•	в младших и средних группах одна и та же книга в нескольких экземплярах; в старшем возрасте - одно и то же произведение, но проиллюстрированное разными художниками, в разном оформлении;
•	если на занятиях мы беседуем с детьми о творчестве писателя или поэта, его портрет выносится на занятие, а потом остается в книжном уголке (приблизительно на месяц). В методическом кабинете хорошо бы иметь несколько разных портретов одного писателя.
Иллюстрированный материал:
•	по теме занятия по ознакомлению с окружающим миром;
•	по теме занятия по ознакомлению с художественной литературой - книжная графика, иллюстрации к прочитанным книгам;
•	иллюстрации по темам занятий обновляются еженедельно. В понедельник утром воспитатель вместе с детьми выставляет в книжный уголок те иллюстрации, которые отражают тематику занятий по ознакомлению с окружающим миром. Эти иллюстрации останутся в книжном уголке в течение месяца. Одновременно с помещением новых иллюстраций из уголка убираются старые - те, которые были выставлены
в него 4 недели назад. Таким образом, здесь содержится иллюстративный материал
за текущую неделю и три предыдущих;
•	по темам занятий в книжный уголок помещаются предметные и сюжетные картинки и фотоиллюстрации - по 2-3 по каждой теме;
•	картины по временам года. В иллюстрациях о природе желательны не пейзажи,
а сюжетные картины «Ребенок в данном времени года»;
•	размер картинок и фотоиллюстраций - от половины альбомного листа, до альбомного листа; все картинки наклеены на паспарту в одном стиле.
Тематические выставки. Они оформляются по двум направлениям:
•	памятные даты страны;
•	юбилеи или дни рождения писателей.
В младшей группе выставки организуются только к концу учебного года, по сказкам; в средней группе 3-4 выставки в год; в старшем возрасте - 4-5 выставок в год, может быть и более.
Одна из форм работы в книжном уголке и один из видов выставок - презентация деть-ми любимых книг, которые они принесли из дома. Эта работа проводится в тесном контакте с семьей - родителей просят принести иллюстрации, семейные фотографии, о которых рассказывают дети.
Материал для выставки собирается за месяц, а выставляется накануне, вместе с детьми: «Посмотрите, дети, вот у нас картины, книги, посвященные... давайте подумаем, как их лучше расставить, разместить, чтобы было удобнее их рассматривать...»
Выставки могут устраиваться в разных группах по различным темам. Потом дети приглашают друг друга в гости - одна группа идет в гости к другой, совместные полдники, чаепития. Воспитатель ненавязчиво проводит подготовку к приему гостей - напоминает детям правила хорошего тона, этикета при походе в гости и встрече гостей, правила сервировки стола.
Можно пригласить и родителей посетить выставку в группе - опять подключается этикет, эмоциональный подтекст.
Выставка планируется в годовом плане, перспективном планировании.
Когда в книжном уголке оформляется выставка, все остальные материалы убираются.

----------


## Olsa

У нас книжный уголок примерно такой (делали по этой картинке). [IMG]http://*********ru/1644359m.jpg[/IMG] Только без столешницы, немножко по-другому сделали. Фото пока нет, сделаю на следующей недельке.

----------


## Галка Владимировна

*ani_00*,
 Девочки неужели ни у кого нет списка необходимых игрушек для второй младшей группы :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu: 
посмотрите здесь реком-и по оформлению среды в мл гр.doc

----------


## Gabbi

> Девочки, подскажите какими социо - игровыми приемами "управления" дет. коллективом вы пользуетесь? в одной из тем раздела "обмен опытом" было немного информации. Вот заинтересовалась. Может что посоветуют стажисты или литературу почитать какую? заранее спасибо


в этом направлении работает В.М.Букатов 
вышли такие его книги:
"игры для детского сада развитие талантов ребенка через игру" изд.Речь2009
"секреты дидактических игр психология,методика,дисциплина"изд.Речь2010
"карманная энциклопедия социо-игровых приемов обучения дошкольников" 
изд.НИИ школьных технологий Москва 2008
посмотрите http://openlesson.ru/
http://setilab.ru/modules/article/view.article.php/250

----------


## IGalkina

> Написала в тему "Три сигнала....", но обратила внимания только кимким, может здесь поможите, но лучше ответы в тему - потом искать кому нужно, проще...


У меня есть книга основы безопасности дошкольника, может быть там в сценариях найдете что - нибудь для девиза и речевки
http://narod.ru/disk/24588070000/osn...doshk.rar.html

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
Наташа! Вы еще здесь посмотрите, это страницы журнала
http://narod.ru/disk/24588762000/%D0...D0%94.rar.html

----------


## Radmila

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!
> Товарищи, помогите пожалуйста!!!
> Сейчас занялся созданием театральной студии при гимназии. Начинаю с нуля, мне бы на чей нибудь годовой план работы подобной студии глянуть, хоть одним глазком... Как его оформить, что там другие пишут. 
> Поделитесь пожалуйста, если у кого завалялся.



Поищите в инете книгу А.В.Щеткин "Театральная студия в детском саду"  - есть три книги, с 4-5, 5-6,6-7. Вам какой возраст нужен? На всякий случай выкоадываю нашу - это смесь из трех книг - так как у нас дети разновозрастные. Но как за основу  взять можно.
Программа театрального кружка «Золотой Ключик»
Объяснительная записка
	Второй год в МДОУ работает театральный кружок «Золотой ключик», основой которого является оригинальная методика «Театральная деятельность в детском саду» А.В.Щеткина  с детьми 4-7 лет. В театральном кружке  широко и заинтересованно происходит приобщение детей к театральному творчеству. Театральная деятельность – это самый распространенный вид детского творчества. Она близка и понятна ребенку, глубоко лежит в его природе и находит свое отражение стихийно, потому что связана с игрой. Всякую свою выдумку, впечатление из окружающей жизни ребенку хочется воплотить в живые образы и действия. Входя в образ, он играет любые роли, стараясь подражать тому, что видел и что его заинтересовало, и получая огромное эмоциональное наслаждение. Все ребята, независимо от речевого диапазона и театральных способностей участвуют в подготовке и драматизации литературных произведений, народного фольклора. В процессе подготовки и постановки спектаклей у детей формируются мимика, пластика движений, интонационная и эмоциональная выразительность, совершенствуются общеречевые навыки. Работа над спектаклем формирует у детей коммуникативные навыки, ответственность, чувство сопричастности к общему делу. От простых драматизаций участники театральной студии постепенно переходят к постановке полновесных спектаклей. Результат творческих стараний не остается собственностью дошкольного учреждения, детские спектакли имеют возможность посмотреть все воспитанники детского сада и их родители, учащиеся начальной школы, бывшие выпускники нашего сада, и все те, кто не имеет возможности посещать дошкольное учреждение. 
 	Занятия в театральном кружке проводит воспитатель 1 категории , педагог с 30-летним стажем, специалист по развитию речи детей. 
	Занятия проводятся во второй половине дня 2 раза в неделю по 25 минут – в год 72 занятия. 
Цель
Привить любовь к театральному творчеству, развить интересы и способности ребенка. 
Основные направления работы
•	Театральная игра
•	Ритмопластика
•	Культура и техника речи
•	Основы театральной культуры
•	Работа над спектаклем
Программные задачи
•	Активизировать познавательный интерес детей.
•	Развивать зрительное и слуховое внимание, память, наблюдательность, находчивость, фантазию, воображение, образное мышление.
•	Снимать зажатость и скованность.
•	Развивать умение произвольно реагировать на команду и музыкальный сигнал.
•	Учить согласовывать свои действия с другими детьми.
•	Воспитывать доброжелательность и контактность в отношениях со сверстниками.
•	Учить импровизировать игры драматизации на темы знакомых сказок.
•	Развивать чувство ритма и координацию движений.
•	Развивать пластическую выразительность и музыкальность. 
•	Развивать умение равномерно размещаться и двигаться по сценической площадке, не сталкиваясь друг с другом. 
•	Развивать речевое дыхание и правильную артикуляцию. 
•	Развивать дикцию на материале скороговорок и стихов.
•	Учить строить диалог между героями разных сказок. 
•	Тренировать четкое произношение согласных в конце слова. 
•	Пополнять словарный запас.
•	Учить подбирать слова, соответствующие заданным существенным признакам.
•	Учить пользоваться интонациями, выражающие основные чувства. 
•	Знакомить с создателями спектакля.
•	Знакомить с театральной терминологией.
•	 Воспитывать культуру поведения.
Методы
•	Творческий – используется как важнейший художественно-педагогический метод, определяющий качественно-результативный показатель. 
•	Системный – направлен на достижение целостности и единства всех составляющих компонентов программы. 
•	Импровизационный – дает предпосылки умелого нахождения на сцене, сценической импровизации.
•	Сценического движения – способствует умению держаться и двигаться на сцене.
Формы
•	Групповые занятия.
•	Индивидуальные занятия.
•	Репетиции спектаклей.
•	Выступления перед детьми и родителями. 
Принципы организации развивающей предметно-пространственной среды
•	Принцип комплексирования и гибкого зонирования – позволяет детям в соответствии с желаниями и интересами свободно заниматься деятельностью, не мешая друг другу.
•	Принцип активности – стимулирует  активность и познавательную деятельность ребенка, создает ситуацию свободного выбора цели действия. 
•	Принцип свободы и самостоятельности – определяет личное отношение к среде (воспринимать, подражать, создавать и т.д.), выбирать то, что по душе.
•	Принцип новизны – позволяет преодолевать стереотипность и однообразие среды.
•	Принцип иллюзии жизненной правды – позволяет детям получить психическую и фактическую возможность поддаться созданному обману и поверить, что они имеют дело не с бутафорией, а с настоящими предметами. 

Предполагаемые умения и навыки детей
•	Умеют действовать согласованно, включаясь в действие одновременно или последовательно.
•	Умеют снимать напряжение с отдельных групп мышц. 
•	Запоминают заданные позы. 
•	Запоминают и описывают внешний вид любого ребенка.
•	Умеют произносить на одном дыхании фразы. 
•	Знают 5-8 артикуляционных упражнений.
•	Умеют произносить скороговорки в разных темпах и с разной интонацией.
•	Умеют строить диалог с партнером на заданную тему.
•	Умеют составлять диалог между сказочными героями. 
•	Умеют действовать в предлагаемых обстоятельствах с импровизированным текстом на заданную тему. 
•	Свободно и естественно выполняют на сцене простые физические действия. 
•	Ориентируются в пространстве, равномерно размещаясь на площадке. 






План работы театрального кружка на 2009/10 учебный год

№ п\п	ТЕМА ЗАНЯТИЯ	ЦЕЛЬ
1	Знакомство с детьми
Игровая программа «Пока занавес открыт»	Познакомиться с детьми и рассказать о том, какую роль играет театральная деятельность в жизни человека. Дать основы театральной культуры. 
2	Изменю себя, друзья. Догадайтесь, кто же я?	Развивать внимание, наблюдательность, воображение детей.
3	Пойми меня	Развивать внимание, память, образное мышление детей.
4	Язык жестов	Развивать внимание, память, образное мышление детей.
5	Чтение пьесы Л.Поляк «Репка»	Развивать речь детей; познакомить со стихотворным текстом сказки «Репка»
6	Импровизация  р.н.  сказки «Репка»	Прививать детям любовь к поэтическому слову, закреплять материал по теме «Развитие речи»
7	Репетиция пьесы «Репка»	Продолжать заучивание текста пьесы «Репка»
8	Играем в пьесу «Репка»	Развивать правильное речевое дыхание, речевой аппарат. Продолжать заучивание текста пьесы «Репка»
9	Театрализованная игра «Колобок»	Развивать правильное речевое дыхание
10	Театрализованная игра «Хитрая Лиса»	Развивать внимание, память, дыхание детей.
11	Воображаемое путешествие	Развивать воображение, фантазию, память детей; умение общаться в предлагаемых обстоятельствах.
12	Животные во дворе	Развивать артикуляцию и дикцию; познакомить детей с новыми скороговорками, с движениями животных.
13	Игровой урок	Развивать выразительность жестов, мимики, голоса; пополнять словарный запас детей.
14	Репетиция пьесы «Репка»	Развивать диапазон и силу звучания голоса; внимание, наблюдательность, память детей.
15	Репетиция пьесы «Репка»	Работать над дыханием и артикуляцией
16	Репетиция пьесы  «Репка»	Расширять диапазон и силы звучания голоса; развивать внимание, память, наблюдательность
17	Репетиция пьесы «Репка»	Расширять диапазон голоса, работать над артикуляцией. Продолжать заучивание текст пьесы «Репка»
18	Репетиция пьесы «Репка»	Развивать речевое дыхание, тренировать три вида выдыхания; учить произносить скороговорки; закреплять текст пьесы «Репка» Соединить все части сказки. 
19	Репетиция пьесы «Репка»	Совершенствовать четкое произнесение гласных и согласных. Развивать дыхание, память, общение, внимание
20	Показ спектакля «Репка»	Создать на сцене с помощью декораций атмосферу избы и огорода. Показать сказку детям детского сада. 
21	Театральная игра «Семь сыновей»	Развивать умение детей произвольно реагировать на команду, снимать зажатость и скованность, согласовывать свои действия с другими ребятами.
22	Театральная игра «Ходим кругом»	Учить детей «снимать» зажатость и скованность; согласовывать свои действия с другими детьми.
23	Репетиция пьесы «Проделки хитрой лисы»	Познакомить с текстом сказки. Развивать память, внимание, фантазию детей.
24	Репетиция пьесы «Проделки хитрой Лисы»	Развивать память, внимание, воображение детей.
25	Репетиция пьесы «Проделки хитрой Лисы»	Создавать положительный эмоциональный настрой на занятии. Закреплять понятие «рифма». Совершенствовать наблюдательность, память, внимание детей.
26	Репетиция пьесы «Проделки хитрой Лисы»	Продолжать работу над поэтическим текстом пьесы «Проделки хитрой Лисы»», добиваться пластического изображения походки героев пьесы.
27	Репетиция пьесы «Проделки хитрой Лисы»	Развивать внимание, эмоциональную память, наблюдательность; добиваться четкого произнесения слов.
28	Репетиция спектакля «Проделки хитрой Лисы»	Добиваться выражения эмоционального состояния героев спектакля. Совершенствовать память, внимание детей.
29.	Репетиция спектакля «Проделки хитрой Лисы»	Продолжать работу над техникой речи; заучивание стихотворного текста пьесы «Проделки хитрой лисы» Учить детей диалоговой речи. 
30	Репетиция спектакля «Проделки хитрой Лисы»»	Продолжать работу над техникой речи, заучивание стихотворного текста пьесы. Работать над движениями по тексту. 
31	Репетиция спектакля «Проделки хитрой Лисы»»	Развивать внимание, память; умение напрягать и расслаблять мышцы шеи, рук, ног и корпуса.
32	Репетиция сказки «Проделки хитрой Лисы»»	Развивать речевое дыхание, правильную артикуляцию, дикцию. Совершенствовать элементы актерского мастерства.
33	Репетиция спектакля «Проделки хитрой Лисы»	Добиваться сведение всех эпизодов в единый спектакль.
Совершенствовать чувство правды, веры в вымысел.
34	Спектакль «Проделки хитрой лисы»	Творческий отчет по театральной деятельности на новогоднем празднике 
35	Эмоции	Учить детей распознавать эмоциональные состояния (радость, грусть, страх, злость) по мимике. Совершенствовать умение связно и логично излагать свои мысли. Знакомить с основами театральной культуры.
36	Эмоции	Учить детей распознавать эмоции (радость, грусть, страх, злость) по мимике и интонации. Способствовать обогащению эмоциональной сферы.
37	Театрализованная игра «Насос и надувная игрушка»	Учить детей напрягать и расслаблять мышцы, артикулировать звуки с и ш; действовать с воображаемыми предметами, взаимодействовать друг с другом; тренировать три вида выдыхания. Совершенствовать наблюдательность, воображение, память.
38	Театрализованная игра «Путешествие»	Совершенствовать эмоциональную память, наблюдательность, продолжать работу над техникой речи.
39	Театрализованная игра «Путешествие»	Обратить внимание на умение детей фантазировать, придумывать, сочинять.
40	Действие с воображаемыми предметами	Способствовать развитию чувства правды и веры в вымысел; учить действовать на сцене согласованно. 
41	Ритмопластика	Развивать умение детей равномерно размещаться на площадке; двигаться, не сталкиваясь друг с другом, в разных темпах.
42	Ритмопластика	Учить детей правильно реагировать на музыкальный сигнал. Развивать умение передавать в свободных импровизациях характер и настроение музыки. 
43	Культура и техника речи	Развивать воображение, пополнять словарный запас, активизировать ассоциативное мышление детей
44	Театрализованная игра «Настройщик»	Знакомить детей с пословицами, поговорками, скороговорками. Учить пользоваться интонациями, произносить фразы грустно, радостно, удивленно, сердито. 
45	Театрализованная игра «Корабль»	Совершенствовать и развивать внимание, воображение, смелость, находчивость. 
46	Театрализованная игра «Последний герой»	Развивать правильное речевое дыхание, быстроту реакции, смелость, сообразительность, воображение и фантазию.
47	Игровая программа «Путешествие на корабле»	Закреплять элементы актерского мастерства
48	Игровая программа «Последний герой»	Дать детям возможность проявить в различных играх находчивость, смелость, наблюдательность, фантазию, воображение»
49	Театрализованная игра «Ярмарка»	Тренировать дикцию, расширять диапазон голоса и уровень громкости. Совершенствовать элементы актерского мастерства; внимание, память, общение. 
50	Театрализованная игра «Цирк зверей»	Пополнять словарный запас детей; воспитывать умение вежливо общаться, действовать с воображаемыми предметами. Совершенствовать память, воображение
51	Театрализованная игра «Цирк зверей»	Продолжать работу над дыханием, артикуляцией, голосом. Закреплять в игре элементы актерского мастерства, память
52	Театрализованная игра «Цирк зверей»	Совершенствовать пластическую выразительность, закреплять элементы актерского мастерства.
53	Театрализованная игра «Цирк зверей»	Работать над техникой речи, тренировать точное и четкое произношение гласных и согласных звуков. 
54	Театрализованная игра «Цирк зверей»	Знакомить детей с основами театральной культуры, прививать любовь к животным. 
55	Театрализованная игра «Цирк зверей»	Продолжать работу над номерами программы «Цирк зверей». 
56	Концерт «Цирк зверей»	Прививать детям любовь к животным. Учить средствами театральной деятельности рассказывать о жизни и возможностях животных. Закрепить редкие профессии взрослых. 
57	Театральная игра «Полет на Луну»	Совершенствовать двигательные способности, пластическую выразительность, ловкость, смелость
58	Театральная игра «Полет на Луну» 	Совершенствовать двигательные способности, пластику, воспитывать ловкость, смелость
59	Театральная игра «Полет на Луну»	Развивать наблюдательность, воображение детей, совершенствовать умение выступать перед публикой. 

60	Чтение сказки «Три поросенка»	Познакомить со сказкой.  Развивать воображение, фантазию, память детей.
61	Репетиция спектакля «Три поросенка»	Формировать четкую, грамотную речь; совершенствовать умение создавать образы с помощью жестов и мимики.
62	Репетиция спектакля «Три поросенка»	Совершенствовать технику речи, дыхание, артикуляцию, голос. Добиваться веры детей в предполагаемые обстоятельства.

63	Репетиция спектакля «Три поросенка»
	Закреплять мизансцены и текст спектакля «Три поросенка»
64	Репетиция спектакля «Три поросенка»	Развивать воображение, память детей; совершенствовать культуру и технику речи.
65	Репетиция спектакля «Три поросенка»	Развивать воображение, память, совершенствовать диалоговую речь.
66	Показ сказки «Три поросенка»	Добиваться от детей верного, правдоподобного поведения в предполагаемых обстоятельствах. Совершенствовать умение выступать перед детьми детского сада. 
67	Культура и техника речи	Совершенствовать четкость произношения (дыхание, артикуляция, дикция, интонация)
68	Ритмопластика	Развивать чувство ритма, координацию движений, умение согласовывать действия друг с другом. 
69	Культура и техника речи	Продолжать совершенствовать речевой аппарат. Учить детей пользоваться интонациями, произнося фразы грустно, радостно, удивленно, сердито. 
70	Ритмопластика	Развивать чувство ритма, координацию движений, пластическую выразительность и музыкальность. 
71	Игровая программа «Сам себе режиссер»	Дать детям возможность самостоятельно сочинить сценку про животных. Импровизировать по ходу программы.
72	Игровая программа «Это вы можете»	Закреплять пройденный материал (пословицы, поговорки, отрывки из спектаклей, моменты из театрализованных игр).

P.S. Для гимназии скорее подойдет книга от 6-7 лет? Но основы надо брать из первой книги. Ели нужен календарный  план по занятиям - пишите. Скину. 
 :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> *СМИТТИ*,
> У меня немного другая наполняемость книжного уголка по возрастам, там есть, какие материалы выставлять по месяцам (скачала когда то с инета, спасибо тому кто этим материалом поделился и пользуюсь этими рекомендациями) Я уже выставляла архивы, если нужно повторюсь в теме речевого развития. Только напишите нужно или нет.


Наташа! Будьте добры, подскажите в каком разделе форума искать Ваш материал по наполняемости книжного уголка. Вечером я не могу попасть на форум - он перегружен, а рано утром - совсем мало времени до работы. вот и сегодня встала на час раньше, чтобы попасть на форум. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Olsa

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!
> Товарищи, помогите пожалуйста!!!
> Сейчас занялся созданием театральной студии при гимназии. Начинаю с нуля, мне бы на чей нибудь годовой план работы подобной студии глянуть, хоть одним глазком... Как его оформить, что там другие пишут. 
> Поделитесь пожалуйста, если у кого завалялся.


Анютик, посмотрите здесь. http://skyclipart.ru/detsad/page/8/ Там дальше ещё есть книги Щёткина.

----------


## buba_nata

*Radmila*, смотри по ссылки пост 156 (наполняемость книжного уголка)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130134&page=9
*АнютикА*, смотри по этой ссылки http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=132453&page=2 С этой страницы я начали выставлять материал по теат. деятельности и где то в этом разделе (с миру...), маски, тоже выставляла я. 
Может кто помнит где, маски?

----------


## Оптимистка

Мы собрали всю диагностику по Детству какую только нашли в одну систему, в понедельник на работе скину таблицы и инструментарий, потом выложу. 
Есть хорошие разработки по диагностике Воркуты
http://www.sharemania.ru/0241738
http://www.sharemania.ru/0241726

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Коллеги, у кого есть опыт организации комнаты психологической разгрузки, положение, список оборудования. У нас кабинет психолога (бывшая спальня ясельной группы) довольно  большой по площади. У нас в кабинете есть  ковер на полу, столы для занятий, телевизор, видео проигрыватель, сухой бассейн, мягкий уголок, светильник для релаксации, планируем сделать стол для игр с песком. Что еще необходимо? Или что-то убрать?

----------


## Оптимистка

[QUOTE=Оптимистка;2823379]Мы собрали всю диагностику по Детству какую только нашли в одну систему, в понедельник на работе скину таблицы и инструментарий, потом выложу. 
Выкладываю все что удалось собрать, плюс свое
младший возраст http://www.sharemania.ru/0161615
средний возраст http://www.sharemania.ru/0161866
старший возраст http://www.sharemania.ru/0161212 
таблицы; развиваем речь детей http://www.sharemania.ru/0168361
ребенок и книга http://www.sharemania.ru/0168361
природный мир http://www.sharemania.ru/0162553
конструирование http://www.sharemania.ru/0162413

----------


## ksenia 77

перспективный план - это на месяц и более, а календарный  - на каждый день. в первом отражают перспективы работы, общие цели, а во втором - работа, для достижения этих целей

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Тематическая проверка по преемственности в работе ДУУ и школы.

1.	Сроки проведения.		
2.	Общие сведения о ДУУ.
3.	Возрастная группа.  Ф.И.О. воспитателей.	
4.	Цели – контроль за преемственностью в работе детского сада и школы, выявление положительных моментов и недостатков.
5.	Вопросы, подлежащие проверке.
•	Состояние материально-технической и учебной базы.
•	Укомплектованность кадрами и их качественный состав:
-	образование;
-	стаж педагогической работы;
-	своевременность курсовой переподготовки;
-	закрепление за методическим объединением.
•	Правильность комплектования групп по возрастному принципу, если смешанная группа,   то ее целесообразность.
•	Своевременность обследования детей врачами узких специальностей и их диспансеризация.
•	Наличие плана совместной работы и вопросы, отраженные в нем:
-	наличие общих  задач;
-	шефская  работа;
-	разнообразие форм связи (совместные педсоветы, метод.объединения,   совместные родительские собрания; взаимопосещение уроков, занятий,  изучение  программ,
уровня готовности детей к школе и рекомендации учи¬телей,   анализ целесообразности со стороны д/у и т.п.)
•	Уровень готовности детей к школе:
-	овладение  знаниями, умениями,  навыками в пределах программы;
-	умение решать поставленные учебные задачи, опираясь на ранее  полученные  знания;
-	умение анализировать, классифицировать;
-	навыки детей в области развитии творческих способ¬ностей (конструирование,   аппликация,   изодеятельность, лепка),
-	нравственно-волевая готовность к школе;
-	положительное отношение к школе;
-	умение  быть внимательным;
-	активно,  самостоятельно работать на занятии, уметь преодолевать трудности;
-	наличие стремления выполнить задание лучше,   качественней.

*Добавлено через 35 минут*
помимо этого, еще планы воспитателей:
- работа с детьми по ознакомлению со школой, развитию положительной мотивации и т.д.
- работа с родителями (консультации, рекомендации и т.д.)
план годовой:
- наличие согласованного плана со школой
- работа с родителями будущих первоклассников
- практические материалы (от педсоветов, консультаций, результаты анкетирования родителей, диагностики детей, протоколы род.собраний  и прочее)

----------


## Оптимистка

> Пожалуйста, помогите!!! Срочно требуют план календарный и перспективный. В чём разница, даже объяснить не могут. А может, я чего не понимаю. В саду даже нет определённой программы. Пользуемся сборниками Ветлугиной и тем, что сами найдём. ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, помогите мне!!!


Сейчас в продаже появилось перспективное планирование на все возрастные группы по Васильевой, по Детству. Только бери и работай.
Можно посмотреть и заказать в инете http://shop.top-kniga.ru/search/?whe...5&p=1&sort=abc

----------


## кимким

Диагностика по развитию речи (программа «Детство»)
http://www.4shared.com/file/BU81D-9H/___.html
вопросы и иллюстративный материал
  
Здесь даны показатели развития разных сторон речи и критерии их оценки. Индивидуальная карта речевого развития ребенка и групповая диагностическая карта речевого развития детей.

----------


## Иннокентьевна

Инна, что  то  нашла , но  наверное  уже  поздно. А вечером  не  могу  зайти, постоянно  
Выбрасывает. Сервер  перегружен.

http://portfolio.1september.ru/work.php?id=560270

(ppt)  42http://www.nios.ru/documents/grant/KarnauhSA/prezent.ppt   
http://soshkamenka.pug-oo.ru/metod1.html 

http://www.metod-kopilka.ru/page-2-2-11-14.html
http://collection.cross-edu.ru/catal...page=20&page=3 
http://gimnazia10.ucoz.org/load/parabola/6-1-0-34

http://revolution.allbest.ru/mathematics/00150708.html
(ppt)  3http://portal.tpu.ru:7777/SHARED/s/SHERSTNEVA/Study_work/Students_AVTF/
lecture_L..

Инна  последняя  ссылка  что то тоже  не  отобразилась. Я  ее  скачала  и  на  файлообменник.
http://narod.ru/disk/24986524000/!PO..._page.pot.html
Инна, что то одна  стровка  не  отобразилась, ты  ее  скопируй  и  в  поисковик  вставь.

*Добавлено через 34 минуты*



> Девчата, кто-нибудь заказывал литературу по инету?


Девочки  мне  тоже  хотелось  бы  узнать  как заказать  литературу  поэтапно.
А  то  я  хотела  заказать, ноу  меня  ничего  не  вышло. Кто  заказывал  поделитесь, как  правильно  надо заполнять.

----------


## Olsa

> Сейчас в продаже появилось перспективное планирование на все возрастные группы по Васильевой, по Детству. Только бери и работай.
> Можно посмотреть и заказать в инете http://shop.top-kniga.ru/search/?whe...5&p=1&sort=abc


http://msbook.ru/catalog/part/52 Вот здесь можно попробовать заказать. По Васильевой есть на все возрастные группы - и методические рекомендации, и конспекты занятий, и демонстрационного много, и тетради рабочие. Лучше, конечно, не по одной книжке заказывать, тогда пересыл выйдет дешевле. Пользуюсь этим интернет-магазином давно. Что-то можно отложить, если нет в наличии. Когда появится, они сообщат. Сроки доставки разные - от двух недель до месяца. Зависит, наверное, от удалённости. Оттуда же можно выйти и в другой магазин "7 гномов". Там много игр развивающих. Удачи!

----------


## Мария503

> Здравствуйте, милые педагоги!!! Можно мне попросить вашей помощи? Мне нужна консультация к родительскому собранию "Режим дня-залог здоровья" Надо сделать до понедельника. Очень прошу. Спасибо!!!!


http://narod.ru/disk/25038172000/%D1...1%82..doc.html
Эту консультацию я делала для родительского уголка. Она так и называется: РЕЖИМ – ЗАЛОГ НОРМАЛЬНОГО РАЗВИТИЯ РЕБЕНКА – ДОШКОЛЬНИКА

----------


## baryssveta

http://files.mail.ru/YIWRUQ Кто-то просил материал для работы по ФГТ

----------


## Оптимистка

> Девчата, кто-нибудь заказывал литературу по инету? Объясните, пожалуйста, поэтапно как это делается. И если я из Белоруссии, есть ли какие-нибудь налоги?


У меня с заказом книг по интету не было проблем я пользуюсь двумя книжными магазинами
Топ-книга http://shop.top-kniga.ru/private/, делаю заказ с доставкой в магазин города, 1рублей сверху цены книги
Лабиринтhttp://www.labirint.ru/ пользуюсь курьерской доставкой до квартиры цена зависит от количества заказных книг
Практически не разу не подводили, новинки приходят быстрее чем появляются в магазинах города. Выгоднее конечно доставка до магазина

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Подскажите как оформляется приказ об инновационной деятельности в ДОУ

----------


## Natka

> девочки, а есть у кого-то хорошая, "конкретная" консультация по организации развивающей среды в группах для воспитателей, чтобы после нее у них не возникало  никаких вопросов?


Посмотрите вот этот материал. Мне он очень понравился. Взяла его у кого, возможно здесь у девочек с форума, спасибо большое автору. :flower: 
http://files.mail.ru/XFSSSV

----------


## Иннокентьевна

Вот  что я  нашла  в  интернете  по  теме  психологии, может  что  пригодиться.
На   сайте  фестиваль  пед.  Идей  нажмите  на  приложение, там  еще будет  доп. Информация.
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/532670/
http://www.uchportal.ru/load/174-1-0-8377

----------


## Муррена

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Девочки, всем привет! 
>   Прошу помочь с поздравлением ко Дню Учителя , наши дети-дошкольники  в этом году на городском торжественном мероприятии должны выступать.
>   Зав. наша хочет что-нибудь такое простое, но с юмором.
>         У кого что есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста!


Детские мечты.
День Учителя.

Если б я был педагогом,
Я бы не был очень строгим!
Отменил бы, как нагрузку,
Математику и русский!

Ввел бы я урок веселья,
День прикола, День безделья!
И вручал бы по порядку
За ответы шоколадки!

Если б я был педагогом,
То помог бы в жизни многим!
Я бы двойки всем исправил,
А себе шестерки ставил!

Пусть указка будет сдобной!
Мел - душистым и съедобным!
Если кушать захотел,
Взял указку да и съел!

Если б я был педагогом,
Я б у школьного порога
Надевал прикид крутой!
То один, а то другой!

Я отвел бы на уроки
Пять минуток только сроку!
А потом бы мы балдели:
Перемена- две недели!

Но учителем, наверно,
Очень трудно в жизни стать!
Говорят: мечтать не вредно!
ВСЕ:
Вредно в жизни не мечтать!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Частушки Бабок Ежек.

По четыреста нам лет,
Мы живем не зная бед.
Вас мы поздравляем,
Песни распеваем.

Я мечтала с трех годов
Стать учителем трудов,
Но ломаю голову:
Не помру ли с голоду?


Прозвенит звонок сейчас,
На обед помчится класс.
Пронесутся бешено,
Все равно что лешие.

Змей Горыныч захотел
В школе обучать детей.
Его дети мучили,
Превратили в чучело.


Я сестрицы, не шучу:
Быть директором  хочу:
Строгою и бдительной,
Вызывать родителей.

Если б завучем была,
Я б порядок навела:
Охранять бы школу
Доверила ОМОНу.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Может не совсем, что надо.....ну, а вдруг пригодиться)))

----------


## мама

http://files.mail.ru/TKEJ4D сценарии праздников, фото вышлю позже(пока не получается)

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
ураааааааааааааааааааааа! уменя получилось. попробую и с фото. а праздники: новый год, масленица, выпускной, день защиты детей (современные). еще раз спасибо всем вам за помощь моему воспитателю.

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, день добрый! Подскажите, пожалуйста,кто-нибудь заключал договор о социальном партнёрстве (детский сад и ДМШ,ДХШ,Дом творчества, библиотеки)? Подскажите , хоть примерно,*что* писать в тексте договора: обязанности сторон, сроки,


*Договор о творческом сотрудничестве*
Муниципальное образовательное учреждение детский сад _________________лицензия № ______ от ________ г. в лице заведующей __________., именуемое в дальнейшем Детский сад, с одной стороны, и муниципальное учреждение культуры _______ театр Кукол в лице директора ________., именуемое в дальнейшем Театр кукол, с другой стороны, заключили настоящий договор о нижеследующем:
1.Предмет договора 
Настоящий договор составлен на предмет творческого сотрудничества Детского сада и театра кукол в целях воспитания и развития творческих качеств личности в каждом, ребёнке на основе приобщения детей к театральной культуре.
2.Обязанности сторон
2.1 Детский сад имеет право: 
•	выбирать программы и педагогические технологии, включающие развитие у детей любознательности, индивидуальных способностей, творческого воображения, коммуникативности;
•	посещать открытые мероприятия, проводимые в театре кукол;
•	участвовать в проведении театральной недели.
2.2 Театр кукол имеет право:
•	получать информацию о деятельности детского сада;
•	посещать открытые мероприятия, проводимые в детском саду;
•	принимать участие в проведении родительских собраний.
2.3 Детский сад обязуется: 
•	проводить работу с детьми по ознакомлению с театральными жанрами;
•	оказывать помощь в организации и проведении совместных мероприятий.
2.4 Театр кукол обязуется: 
•	оказывать помощь в организации и проведении совместных мероприятий;
•	предоставить возможность для проведения экскурсий в театральное помещение и беседы с работниками театра.
3. Общие положения
3.1 Стороны договорились обмениваться имеющимися в их распоряжении информационными материалами, налаживать творческие связи с третьими лицами и информировать друг друга о результатах таких контактов.
3.2 Настоящий договор не налагает на подписавшие его стороны финансовые или правовые обязанности.
3.3 Договор составлен в двух экземплярах: один экземпляр находится в Детском саду, другой в Театре кукол.
Стороны, подписавшие договор:
Заведующая детского сада № 113
_____________________________
адрес	
Директор Театра кукол
_____________________________
адрес




> *кимким*,
>  Леночка, спасибо огромное!!!! 
> Пришли, пожалуйста, все, что есть.


Света, занятия будут в разделе "Развитие речи наших деток..."

----------


## buba_nata

У меня проблема, нашла хороший сайт с книжками, а вот как качать не знаю... Кто поможет?
http://bag-books.ru/item/9665
http://awesomescreenshot.com/0cc1vzd00 Как качать?
Может и не качают там вовсе...

----------


## Radmila

> Девочки, может кто работает с малышами в группе кратковременного пребывания???? Очень нужен план работы на год, темы занятий!!!!!!!!!! Спасите!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://http://files.mail.ru/LO7WJ0



общее планирование

http:/http://files.mail.ru/0R124W/
по видам деятельности

Есть отдельные циклы занятий по темам. Нужно?

*Добавлено через 16 минут*



> Девочки, может кто работает с малышами в группе кратковременного пребывания???? Очень нужен план работы на год, темы занятий!!!!!!!!!! Спасите!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Забыла добавить - есть и распределение обязанностей, и ведение документации, и работа с родителями и прочее... пишите, если что нужно - загружу и ссылку скину

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*



> . Но вот только одно предостережение - с новыми санитарными правилами открыть такую группу очень проблематично


Вот насчет новых санитарных правил.... вопросов много, тему ещё не открывали для обсуждения?  Я никак с нормами питания не могу разобраться. Раньше они были поделены по времени пребывания, а сейчас общие. И по режиму - строго регламентировано время приема пищи. Насколько строго - возможно ли изменение время питания? Полдник в 15.30 при 10ч. режиме - совсем неудобно, когда дополнительные кружки и вторая прогулка? :confused:

----------


## Лилия Гончаренко

> Девочки, еще раз к Вам с этой просьбой. Материал по диагностике " Детство" вроде бы уложился. У кого есть сами таблицы( по " Детству"), которые можно дать воспитателям для проверки детей.


У меня есть диагностика по Детству с таблицами, но сумею ли добавить, сейчас попробую поискать как это сделать.

*Добавлено через 1 час 26 минут*
http://dump.ru/file/4817021
http://dump.ru/file/4817022
http://dump.ru/file/4817023
http://dump.ru/file/4817024
http://dump.ru/file/4817025
http://dump.ru/file/4817026
http://dump.ru/file/4817027

*Добавлено через 1 час 36 минут*
Что-то не всё получилось. может лучше на почтовый ящик выслать.

----------


## Radmila

Вот новая ссылка для групп кратковременного пребывания, те и у меня не хотят открываться. 

http://files.mail.ru/ZF7L1H

Проверила, ссылка рабочая.

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, может кто работает с малышами в группе кратковременного пребывания????


     Группы кратковременного пребывания в образовательных учреждениях рассматриваются как новая форма дошкольного образования, обеспечивающая комплексное развитие детей предшкольного возраста, способствующая их адаптации к среде, социализации в коллективе сверстников и взрослых.
     Для успешной адаптации ребенка к режиму дошкольного учреждения необходимо посещение группы кратковременного пребывания на некоторое время до поступления малыша в детский сад. Организация таких групп способствует постепенному вхождению ребенка в детский сад и комфортной его адаптации к детскому учреждению, формированию у него чувства защищенности и внутренней свободы, доверия к окружающему.
     При организации группы кратковременного пребывания мы столкнулись с отсутствием программ, утвержденных Министерством  образования РФ. Поэтому творческой группой ДОУ разработано психолого-педагогическое сопровождение группы кратковременного пребывание детей раннего возраста. 
     В сопровождении группы  принимают участие: медицинская сестра, педагог-психолог, воспитатель по изобразительной деятельности, музыкальный руководитель,  инструктор по физической культуре.
     Группу кратковременного пребывания (детско-родительского клуба «Кенгуренок») посещают 20 семей, имеющих детей раннего возраста, будущих воспитанников нашего учреждения.
*Основные направления работы клуба:*
•	Повышение качества жизни детей преддошкольного возраста. 
•	Развитие новых форм взаимодействия семьи и детского сада. 
•	Разработка и апробация современных моделей воспитания и развития детей. 
•	Обеспечение благоприятных условий для адаптации детей к условиям ДОУ. 
•	Педагогическое просвещение родителей. 
*Работа в клубе строится следующим образом:*
     Занятия в клубе проводятся два раза в неделю.
Каждая встреча посвящается одному из направлений в развитии малышей - сенсорике, музыке, речевому развитию, физическому воспитанию и.т.д. В соответствии с основной темой встречи оформляется среда игровой, подбирается стимулирующий материал для занятий, консультативный материал для родителей.
Все занятия носят интегрированный характер, дополнены ритмическими упражнениями, музыкой, пальчиковой гимнастикой. Занятия проводятся с использованием классических программ и инновационных авторских методик, приемов народной педагогики. Все занятия построены в игровой форме, в основе каждого лежит сказочный сюжет. Во время занятий происходит частая смена деятельности, что связано с особенностями внимания данного возраста (малая устойчивость, быстрая переключаемость).
*Мы предлагаем 4 варианта занятий для детей этого возраста:
- развивающие игры с педагогом-психологом – студия «Умничка»
- музыкальные занятия – «Музыка вместе с мамой»
- занятия по рисованию – студия «Сотворчество»
- физкультурное занятие* 
Обязательным условием является участие мам в занятиях. 
Обеспечивается консультативная помощь психолога и логопеда.
*Основные направления в развитие малышей:*
 	Развитие в игре мышления, внимания, речи 
 	Сенсорное развитие (форма, цвет, размер) 
 	Развитие крупной и мелкой моторики 
 	Развитие способности общаться и играть 
 	Музыкальное воспитание 
 	ИЗОдеятельность 
 	Физическое воспитание

Остановимся кратко на содержании занятий, которые мы предлагаем в группе кратковре-менного пребывания. 
*Каждая встреча имеет следующую структуру:*
•	Ритуал приветствия. 
•	Работа с подгруппой. 
•	Свободная деятельность. 
•	Индивидуальная работа. 
•	Занятие по выбору родителей. 
•	Консультация для родителей. 
*Развивающие занятия для детей в студии «Умничка» проводит педагог-психолог*
На занятиях  решаются задачи развитие речи, мышления, умения сосредотачиваться и удерживать внимание, углублять знания об окружающем мире, разбудить желание и интерес к творчеству. 
     Развивающие занятия имеют чёткую структуру, каждое из которых состоит из серии игр, сменяющих друг друга, что позволяет удерживать внимание малышей, делая игру увлекательной, разнообразной и интересной. Кроме того, четкая структура позволяет ребенку ориентироваться во временных рамках занятия, дети чувствуют себя комфортно и радуются, когда знают, чего ожидать дальше. 
_Занятия включают в себя:_ 
•	Социальное развитие: игры и упражнения, направленные на развитие эмоционального общения с окружающими; 
•	Развитие мелкой моторики рук; 
•	Развитие общей моторики: ребёнок учится выполнять движения в соответствии с текстом, по слову взрослого, ориентироваться в пространстве, координировать свои движения, укрепляя мышцы туловища, рук и ног; 
•	Сенсорное развитие - развитие слухового, зрительного, тактильного восприятия, знакомство с качествами предметов, внимания к звукам окружающего мира, изучение свойств предметов (цвета, формы, размера, представлений о количестве, ориентации во времени и т.д.); 
•	Развитие мышления, памяти, внимания, воображения; 
•	Развитие речи: накопление и развитие пассивного и активного словаря, подражания и понимания речи окружающих, формирование грамматического строя языка; 
•	Развитие ритмических способностей, интереса к музыке; 
   Как  проходят занятия с малышами 
Занятие делится на две части:
•	 обучающая часть (традиционная модель)- 15 минут 
•	 свободная игра (группа социализации) -20-25 минут вместе с мамами в спортивном зале, в кабинете психолога.

Все занятия начинаются и заканчиваются одинаково, это помогает детям почувствовать временные рамки занятия.

Первая часть занятия - обучающая.
Эта часть  направлена на:
•	 стимуляцию речевого развития, а также обучение использованию в общении жестов 
•	 приобретение навыков совместной игры с другими детьми и взрослыми 
Используются игры, способствующие развитию интеллекта, двигательных и речевых навыков.

      Дети учатся соблюдению очередности, ожиданию своей очереди в игре, умению слушать и выполнять просьбы и т.д. Всему тому, что необходимо для дальнейшего обучения и общения.
     Родители учатся создавать правильную речевую среду дома; узнают приемы, стимулирующие развитие речи малыша.
      Чередование подвижных и сидячих развивающих игр не дает малышам устать и отвлечься от занятия.

Вторая часть занятия – свободная игра.   
    Дети могут играть с любыми игрушками, все игрушки располагаются на стеллажах, на доступной для ребенка высоте или на полу. В распоряжении  малышей большое количество строительного материала, плескательницы, сухой бассейн.
Игрушки в игровой комнате всегда находятся в одних и тех же местах и распределены по зонам (хозяйственный уголок, игрушки для развития мелкой моторики, мягкие игрушки, книжки, машины и гаражи и другие.) Это делает поиск нужной малышу игрушки легким, и значительно упрощает уборку в конце занятия. 
      В игровой комнате игра не регулируется педагогом. Педагог не говорит детям и родителям, что нужно делать. Но это совсем не означает, что дети ничему не учатся. Наоборот, именно во время свободной игры дети приобретают навыки общения, которые станут фундаментом для всего дальнейшего обучения. 
•	 во время свободной игры сами собой возникают различные ситуации, в которых дети вынуждены взаимодействовать, а родители и педагог могут помочь в тех случаях, когда малыш не в состоянии справиться сам. 
•	 педагог иногда включается в ситуации, если это дает возможность родителям увидеть другую модель разрешения конфликта. А также может присоединиться к игре ребенка и усложнить ее сюжет, или предложить игру, в которой могут принять участие все дети. 
В игровой комнате родители могут увидеть:
•	 какие игрушки предпочитает их ребенок, 
•	 как он в них играет, 
•	 как поведет он себя в конфликтных ситуациях, например, когда другой ребенок попытается отнять понравившуюся вещь и т.д.
Наблюдая за поведением ребенка во время игры, родители узнают о нем гораздо больше, чем в обычных бытовых ситуациях. Игра покажет им все грани характера их малыша - его доброту, чувство юмора, фантазию, открытость или агрессивность, хитрость, своеволие. Благодаря игре родители получат мощный инструмент воспитания и развития своего ребенка. Играя с ребенком, можно научить его быть добрым, внимательным и отзывчивым.

Во время этой части занятия педагог-психолог помогает родителям научиться справляться с возрастными кризисами и социально-эмоциональными проблемами в развитии ребенка, знакомит родителей с наиболее эффективными способами обучения детей, консультирует родителей по вопросам, касающимся особенностей данного возраста.

*«Музыка с мамой»*
Программа музыкального воспитания также построена на активном участии родителей в процессе занятий. Это позволяет решить несколько задач:
1.    Создание благоприятного психологического и эмоционального климата.
2.    Обеспечение высокого уровня продуктивности в усвоении знаний, приобретении навыков и умений малышом. 
3.    Возможность контроля родителями процесса развития своего ребёнка, приобретение необходимых знаний, методов и способов занятий с малышом в домашних условиях. 
4.    Налаживание тесного эмоционального контакта между родителями и ребёнком в процессе совместной музыкально-игровой деятельности, упрощение процесса социальной адаптации ребёнка в коллективе. 
     Основой музыкальных занятий является движение. Занятия проходят  под фонограммы, так как без них педагог не имеет возможности участвовать в играх и танцах, активно помогать детям, играя при этом на музыкальном инструменте. Родители благодаря фонограммам получают возможность развивать и развлекать малышей не только на занятиях, но и дома. 
     Критерием для создания звуковых материалов и заданий является их традиционность, а также интерес и удовольствие детей. 
    Весёлые игровые песенки, упражнения под музыку, песенки-потешки, лучшие образцы авторской, народной и классической музыки оказывают благотворное влияние на развитие всех сфер личности ребёнка: на формирование его умственных, физических, творческих способностей. 
     В своей работе музыкальный руководитель использует методику Екатерины Железно-вой «Музыка вместе с мамой» и Татьяны Сауко, Анны Бурениной «Топ-хлоп, малыши».
В содержание занятий входит:
 - подвижные игры, ритмика, логоритмика
 - пальчиковые игры
 - простейшее интонирование (голоса животных, звуки природы, забавные слоги). 
 - пение и движение                                                                                          - игра на детских шумовых инструментах

*Занятия по изобразительной деятельности.*
     Главные задачи занятий: развивать эмоциональную сферу ребёнка, умение эстетически воспринимать окружающий мир, творческое воображение и фантазию, любознательность. А также развитие мелкой моторики: ловкости, точности, координации движений, приобретение нового сенсорного опыта.
     В своей деятельности воспитатель использует различные методы и приемы в рисовании, лепке, аппликации. Так, в рисовании основной прием  — показать, как следует пользоваться карандашами и красками. Наиболее эффективный прием — пассивные движения, когда ребенок действует не самостоятельно, а с помощью взрослого. Эффективны игровые изобразительные движения однородного, ритмичного характера с проговариванием слов: "туда — сюда", "сверху — вниз" и так далее. Такой прием дает возможность связать образ предмета с изобразительным движением.
     Широко используется метод сотворчества педагога с детьми, родителей с детьми. Наиболее эффективен он при создании коллективных композиций. Так, например, пользуясь приемом «передвижной аппликации», воспитатель располагает на большом листе бумаги силуэты домов, деревьев, а дети дорисовывают части композиции – рисуют огни в окнах домов, посыпают снегом деревья, землю. Процесс сотворчества включает детей в реальное действие: «надо зажечь огоньки в окнах домов, чтобы стало светло». Воспитатель создает атмосферу игры, в которой возникает необходимая для творчества мотивация. 
     Обыгрывание того или иного персонажа помогает более четкому и целенаправленному восприятию ребенком содержания. 
     В ходе совместных занятий малыши приучаются к аккуратности, умению доводить начатую работу до конца.  Полученный детьми в раннем возрасте опыт по составлению предметных или сюжетных изображений с помощью готовых форм обеспечивает развитие образного видения, а так же формирования предпосылок сюжетного рисунка и развития речи на более поздних возрастных этапах. 
В результате проведенной работы к концу года мы отмечаем, что 
•	Дети проявляют интерес к изобразительной деятельности, стремятся заниматься ею по собственной инициативе, рассказывают  о своих интересах в рисунке; 
•	Видят образ в своих рисунках и лепке; рассказывают, что рисуют и лепят, обыгрывают рисунки; радуются тому, что у них получилось; делятся с мамами своей радостью; 
•	Умеют пользоваться изобразительным материалом: держать карандаш, кисть и действовать ими (набирать краску, промывать кисть, обсушивать); 
•	Достаточно смело и уверенно выполняют изобразительные действия: рисуют линии (прямые, замкнутые), штрихи, пятна; охотно и смело лепят: отрывает кусочки, скатывает; 
•	Начинают выполнять изображение, узнаваемое другими людьми. 

*Динамическую гимнастику проводит инструктор по физическому воспитанию.* 
    Это комплекс активных упражнений, который помогает ребёнку открыть совершенно новый, трёхмерный мир. Её выполнение гармонизирует физическое развитие ребёнка (способствует развитию мелкой мускулатуры пальцев, гармонизирует развитие левого и правого полушарий мозга). А также, что немаловажно, динамическая гимнастика доставляет много радости и малышу, и маме или папе, которые с ним занимаются. Возможности малышей поистине безграничны и наша задача - лишь помочь их раскрыть.
На занятиях используется яркое, красочное детское спортивно-игровое оборудование, а все занятия проводятся в увлекательной игровой форме. 

     Занятия в группе кратковременного пребывания рассчитаны на целый учебный год. Но уже через два-три месяца мы замечаем, что:

•	 дети  приходят на занятия с удовольствием.
•	 дети хотят и умеют контактировать со сверстниками, стали использовать в общении больше жестов и слов. 
•	дети начинают играть самостоятельно, и, что очень важно, могут довольно долго играть только с одной игрушкой,  дожидаются своей очереди в игре, умеют слушать. 
     Важнейшим аспектом работы Клуба является обеспечение благоприятных условий для адаптации ребенка к условиям ДОУ. Занятия в клубе позволяют малышам не только полноценно развиваться, но и постепенно привыкнуть к условиям ДОУ. Работа в данном на-правлении ведется не только с малышами, но и с родителями. Консультации, советы специалистов позволяют родителям в полной мере осознать важность нового этапа в жизни малыша. Преодолеть собственные страхи. В завершении работы психолог совместно с педагогом по желанию родителей проводят диагностику готовности малыша к поступлению в дошкольное учреждение. Готовность определяется с помощью заполнения анкеты. Оцениваются следующие параметры: поведение, нервно-психическое развитие, личностное развитие, игровая деятельность, общения.
    Опыт работы дошкольного образовательного учреждения в течение 3-х лет показал, что адаптационные группы кратковременного пребывания для детей раннего возраста способствуют ослаблению адаптационного синдрома при переходе ребенка на полный день пребывания в детском саду, дети опережают сверстников в своем развитии, имеют хорошие музыкальные способности и нормальную правильную речь к трем годам.

*Программа раннего развития* (это все собрано с Инета) +* психолого – педагогические параметры определения готовности поступления ребёнка в дошкольное учреждение*

http://www.4shared.com/document/1QxgLOOd/___online.html

http://dob.1september.ru/2005/16/9.htm - посмотрите еще здесь

----------


## buba_nata

> очень бы хотелось узнать у девочек музруков с украины, которые работают по программе "я у свыті", как вы пишете планирование. Я сама с славного города Измаил, зовут меня Светлана. Мы только в этом году начинаем осваивать эту программу, никто толком ничего не знает, одни разговоры. Поделитесь впечатлениями. Светлана.


Вам сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=187

----------


## buba_nata

У нас в этом учебном году будет аккредитация сада. И вот ищу  материалы для различных папок, что нибудь новое. Нашла такой сайт (многие наверняка пользуются). Понравилось наличие аудио книг - решила сделать подборку сказок, может кого заинтересует идея http://book.tr200.net/index.php?p=80&t=33
Может есть у кого есть идеи по оснащению группы различными "прибамбасами", что бы комиссии понравились? 
Может у кого есть опыт, что нужно сделать и что показать?

----------


## Т 83

http://files.mail.ru/FFEJPM
Это ссылка Аккредитация

----------


## Radmila

] Все еще актуально[/QUOTE] 
Посмотрите выпуск 2 за 2009г. рыбу - диск  методическая поддержка старшего воспитателя "Психолого-педагогическая диагностика" МЦЭФР, может из него можно что-либо выбрать? Там не конкретно по какой либо программе - а так вообщем, применить можно к любой.  И вверху карт оценки - основные показатели - их можно взять за ожидаемый результат или прогнозируемый. 
По этой ссылке посмотрите младшую группу - если приемлемо - выложу по вашем возрасту и ваше направление - http://files.mail.ru/ZGKZKH

----------


## кимким

*Идея не наша, а из газеты «Дошкольное образование» , но получилось классно*
По материалам  Н. Савельевой  заместителя заведующей по УМР, детский сад № 1 «Улыбка», г. Райчихинск Амурской области
Это сама статья
_Самые — самые, или Выставка детских рекордов
Есть много способов украсить и оживить вестибюли детского сада: разместить там информационные стенды, мини-музеи и вернисажи детских поделок. А можно создать уголки радости, связанные с игрой и смешными детскими конкурсами. Одним из таких уголков мы считаем выставку «Самые-самые». Это наша местная настенная «Книга рекордов» — наподобие «Книги рекордов Гиннесса». Конкурсы мы придумываем вместе с детьми и вместе с ними выбираем претендентов на рекорды. У нас есть «самые курчавые», «самые рыжие», «самые большеглазые», «те, кто реже всех спит днем», «те, кто носит самое редкое имя» и т.п. 
Однако, прежде чем объявить ребенка рекордсменом в том или ином конкурсе, мы всегда советуемся с родителями: захотят ли они видеть своего малыша подобным рекордсменом? Но, как правило, родителям наши идеи нравятся, и они с удовольствием участвуют в подборе фотографий и в оформлении стендов.
«Книга рекордов Гиннесса» есть.
Рекорды в ней мировые.
У нас же свои рекорды здесь —
Забавные и смешные._
*И вот мы подумали, а почему бы и нет… Сфотографировали детей в старшей группе. И поэты нашего детского сада сочинили стихи. Может быть, и вам захочется сделать что-то подобное.* 
Экономия, какая:
Бигуди не покупаем!
Ведь и так я самая
Раскудря- кудрявая!

Мне не надо микрофона!
Стать певицей я хочу.
Даже в Африке услышат,
Если громко закричу.

У нее глаза такие:
Глянет-станет веселей,
Голубые-голубые,
Не бывает голубей.

«Отращу косу до пола!»
Всем сказала наша Поля
-«Будет сзади принц ходить
И за мной ее носить!»

«Я хочу сходить на кастинг!»
Говорила маме Настя.
-«К сцене мне не привыкать!
Вам какую роль сыграть?»

Ну и ну!
Подковы гну!
Если что-то захочу,
-Все дела мне по плечу!

Словно лампочки на елке
У него горят глаза.
Любопытный и прикольный
Непоседа-егоза!

Вот Дениска.
Он- всезнайка.
Самый главный эрудит!
Ты ему вопрос задай-ка,
Он тебя умом сразит!

Если драку разнимать,
Иль девчонок защищать,
Все зовут всегда Эмиля,
Он ведь самый справедливый.

Наш  Егор- еще с пеленок
Разговорчивый ребенок.
Льются речи, как вода,
Он рассказчик хоть куда!

Если вдруг на состязанье
Вызвать скромников сейчас
Их упрашивать  придется,
Не стесняться целый час
Победят, конечно, наши
Чемпионы Маша с Сашей!

Запою сейчас я песню,
Как вихрастый Элвис Пресли.
Но над ним стилист трудился,
Ну, а я  таким  родился!

У Полины -бантик новый,
У Алины - платье,
А у всех ребяток в группе
Новенькая-Катя.

 Прически разные бывают.
Вот кто-то кудри завивает,
А кто-то волосы растит,
А кто-то стричься побежит.
Бывает цвет волос меняют,
Специально краску покупают.
Попробуйте-ка отгадать  друзья
О чьей прическе говорю вам я:

У кого без краски точно
Волосы чернее ночи?

Ну а у кого коса
Уже ниже пояса?


Он хоть с кем договориться,
Всем поможет помириться.
Он без всяких кулаков
Спор любой решить готов.

Я без рупора могу
Крикнуть хоть на всю страну.
Если очень захочу
Эхо я перекричу.

Сколько надо успеть!
Поиграть и попеть,
И построить корабль,
И скорей в него сесть,
А еще бы успеть до луны долететь…
Как же можно на месте-то
                Тут усидеть!

Незабудки, небо, море-
Все такое  голубое,
Но у  Ясеньки глаза
Голубея, чем небеса.

Кто лучше всех кровать заправит
И в шкафчик сложит всю одежду?
Кто у нас самый аккуратный 
Вам всем, наверняка известно.

В жизни много мы встречаем
Александров, Николаев, Катерин,
Егоров, Маш, Танечек, Денисов, Даш…
Ну,  а Клима знаю я
Только одного,  друзья.

Фотографии не стала выкладывать. Оформляли все это на передвижной доске. Дети, в основном, читающие. Учили стихи друг про друга. Было весело.

----------


## Лилия Гончаренко

Девочки. кто участвует в конкурсе "Я исследователь", помогите с выбором темы. Вот методические рекомендации.

Рекомендации при выборе тематики детских исследований
Какими могут быть темы детских исследований.
Все бесконечное разнообразие возможных тем для исследовательской работы и творческого проектирования детей можно условно объединить в три основные группы.
Фантастические – темы, ориентированные на разработку несуществующих, фантастических объектов и явлений.
Например, ребенок делает проект космического корабля, создает какую-то волшебную машину или прибор, разрабатывает парк фантастических растений или разрабатывает проект домашнего робота. Все это может быть воплощено в техническом рисунке или даже макете, склеенном из бумаги, смонтированном из картонных коробок, упаковок из- под продуктов или косметики.
Эмпирические – темы, тесно связанные с практикой и предполагающие проведение собственных наблюдений и экспериментов.
Это наиболее интересное и перспективное направление исследовательской деятельности детей. Проведение исследований, включающих собственные наблюдения и эксперименты, очень ценно в плане развития самого исследовательского поведения и в плане приобретения новых сведений о мире. Эти исследования требуют большой изобретательности. В качестве предметов детских наблюдений и экспериментов могут выступать практически все объекты: и сами люди, и домашние животные, и явления природы, и самые разные неодушевленные предметы.
Например, ребенок изучает живую  и неживую природу, кроме изучения книг по своей теме своей работы, разрабатывает и проводит наблюдения, эксперименты, обобщает полученные данные, делает на этой основе умозаключения и выводы.
Теоретические - темы, ориентированные на работу по изучению и обобщению фактов. Материалов, содержащихся в разных теоретических  источниках. Это то, что можно спросить у других людей, это то, что можно увидеть в фильмах или прочитать в других книгах и др.
В настоящее время издается много очень хороших энциклопедий и справочников для детей разного возраста. Это создает прекрасные условия для проведения теоретических исследований даже с детьми младшего возраста.
Например, можно собрать в разных справочниках и энциклопедиях информацию об определенной  группе пород собак, устройстве парусных кораблей прошлых веков, истории музыкальных инструментов или развития компьютерной техники и др., обобщив эту информацию, можно найти интересные закономерности, незаметные для поверхностного взгляда. Структурировав полученные данные, можно представить выявленные сведения для обсуждения.
Из всех тем исследовательских работ теоретические - самые сложные. Обычно такие темы могут и любят разрабатывать младшие школьники, входящие в категорию перспективных детей. Здесь от ребенка требуется интерес к анализу и синтезу, способность к классифицированию, любовь к суждениям, умозаключениям, для успеха в этой работе необходима хорошо развитое аналитическое мышление и интуиция.


Правила выбора темы
Несколько общих замечаний по поводу определения проблем детских исследований и выбора тем.
Тема должна быть интересна ребенку, должна увлекать его. Исследовательская работа, как  и всякое творчество, возможна и эффективна только на добровольной основе. Желание что - либо исследовать возникает тогда, когда объект привлекает, удивляет, вызывает интерес. Тема, навязанная ребенку, какой  бы важной она не казалась нам, взрослым, должного эффекта не даст.
Естественно, для того, чтобы выбрать тему, интересующую ребенка, нужно знать его склонности. Суметь услышать, понять, почувствовать его интересы.
Тема должна быть выполнима, решение должно принести реальную пользу участникам исследования. Подвести ребенка под ту идею, в которой он максимально реализуется как исследователь, раскроет лучшие стороны своего интеллекта, получит новые полезные знания, умение и навыки - задача сложная, но без ее решения эта работа теряет смысл.
  Искусство наставника при проведении данной работы в том, чтобы помочь ребенку сделать такой выбор, который он бы считал «своим выбором».
Тема должна быть оригинальной, в ней необходим элемент неожиданности, необычности.
Познание начинается с удивления, а удивляются люди чему-то неожиданному. 
 Тема должна быть  такой, чтобы работа могла быть выполнена качественно, но относительно быстро. Способность долго концентрировать собственное внимание на одном объекте у ребенка не высока. Долго целенаправленно работать в одном направлении ему обычно очень трудно. Поэтому часто приходится наблюдать, что увлеченно начатая и не доведенная сразу до конца работа (рисунок, постройка и др.) так и остается незаконченной. Выполнить исследование на одном дыхании очень сложно. Учитывая эту особенность детской природы, следует стремиться к тому, чтобы первые исследовательские опыты не требовали длительного времени.
Помогая учащемуся выбрать  тему, старайтесь  сами держаться ближе к той сфере, в которой сами чувствуете себя талантливыми.
Исследовательская работа делается ребенком совместно с педагогом (психологом), поэтому тема должна вызывать интерес не только у ученика, но и руководителя. Для того чтобы этот интерес соблюсти. надо стараться ориентировать детей на то, что интересно вам, что у вас вызывает интерес, на то, в чем вы сами хорошо разбираетесь.
Педагог тоже должен чувствовать себя исследователем.  Педагог, работающий в традиционном репродуктивном режиме, убежден, что нельзя научить ребенка тому, чего не знаешь сам.
Исследуя проблему с ребенком, можно приобретать знания вместе с ним, помогая друг другу, мы можем открывать для себя новые горизонты. Важно отметить, что проблема должна соответствовать возрастным особенностям детей. Эта позиция касается обычно не столько выбора проблемы, сколько уровня ее подачи, имеется в виду ее формулировка и отбор материала для решения. Одна и та же проблема может решаться детьми разного возраста на различных этапах обучения по-разному, с различной степенью глубины.
Желание и возможности. Выбирая проблему, нужно учесть, есть ли необходимые для ее решения средства и материалы. Отсутствие  литературы, необходимой исследовательской базы, невозможность собрать необходимые данные, обычно приводят к поверхностному решению. Поверхностное решение рождает «пустословие». А это не только не содействует, а напротив, существенно мешает развитию творческого мышления, основанного на доказательном исследовании и надежных знаниях.
Вооружившись всем необходимым, каждый ребенок начинает действовать самостоятельно - включается в собственный исследовательский поиск. Задача - собрать нужную информацию, используя возможности всех доступных источников, обобщить ее и подготовить собственный доклад. Все это нужно сделать, не затягивая время - в рамках одного занятия.
Дети работают самостоятельно, они сами изучают все, что связано с выбранной ими темой. Задача педагога - выполнить обязанности активного помощника, консультанта исследователей, помогать тем, кто нуждается в помощи в данную минуту.
Во время сбора материала каждый ребенок работает над своей темой, делает он это в своем темпе, перемещается по классу так, как это ему хочется. Все это вносит некоторые сложности в процесс работы педагога, но никаких непреодолимых трудностей в связи с этим обычно не возникает.
Педагоги для того чтобы действовать эффективно, надо помнить некоторые правила:
	Всегда подходить к проведению этой работы творчески.
	Учить детей действовать самостоятельно, независимо, избегать прямых инструкций.
	Не сдерживать инициативу детей.
	Не делать за них то, что они могут сделать, или то, что они могут научиться делать  самостоятельно.
	Не спешить с вынесением оценочных суждений.
	Помогать детям учиться управлять процессом усвоения знаний.
	Ориентировать детей на собственные наблюдения и эксперименты.
	Учить детей прослеживать связи между различными предметами, событиями и явлениями.
	Помогать детям формировать навыки самостоятельного решения проблем исследования.
	Учить детей анализу, синтезу, классификации информации, поощрять стремления делать выводы, высказывать суждения и умозаключения.

----------


## buba_nata

*Лилия Гончаренко*,
может это вам поможет как то конкретно выбрать тему:
 Первый уровень классификации -«Общие направления исследований»:
1.	Живая природа.
2.	Земля.
3.	Вселенная.
4.	Человек.
5.	Общество.
6.	Культура.
7.	Наука.
8.	Техника.	
9.	Экономика.

Второй уровень классификации -
«Основные науки и виды деятельности»:	
Живая природа: Зоология. Ботаника. Генетика. Природопользование (сельское хозяйство).
Земля:
География. Климат. Строение Земли.
Вселенная:
Галактики.
Солнце.
Звезды.
Инопланетные цивилизации.
Человек:
Происхождение человека.
Развитие человеческого организма.
Медицина.
Психология человека.
Деятельность.
Выдающиеся мыслители.
Общество:
Цивилизации. Государства и страны. История. Демография. Государственные деятели.
 Культура: Язык. Религия. Искусство. Образование.
Наука:
Математика. Физика. Химия. Астрономия. История науки.
Техника:
Транспорт.
Промышленность.
Техническое конструирование и дизайн.
Строительство.
Экономика:
Финансы и производство. Деньги и торговля.
Банки.
Возможно и, безусловно, полезно и более дробное деление.
Например: 1-й уровень - «Общее направление» - «Наука»;
2-й уровень - «Математика»; 3-й уровень - «Число», «Измере¬
ние», «Основные законы» и др.
Например, направление - «Живая природа», область знаний -«Зоология».
1.	Где живет?
2.	Чем питается?
3.	Основные особенности:
•	тип животного;
•	класс;
•	отряд;
•	семейство;
-род;
•	вид.
4.	Поведение.
5.	Кто главные враги?
материал из книги А. И. Савенков МЕТОДИКА ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ УЧЕБНЫХ ИССЛЕДОВАНИЙ В ДЕТСКОМ САДУ
и ваши мет. рекомендации тоже с этой книги

----------


## po4emy4ka

> ДЕВОЧКИ! Может у кого нибудь есть конспекты занятий "Лошадка и жеребёнок" познавательное развитие для II младшей,


*Сравнение лошади и жеребенка* 
*Программное содержание.* Учить детей сравнивать животных, выделять общие и отличительные признаки. Уточнить представления ребят о характерных особенностях лошади и жеребенка (внешний вид, движения, питание, издаваемые звуки). Развивать речь детей, активизировать словарь: лошадь, жеребенок, грива, ржать и др.
*Ход занятия.* Занятие проводится во время прогулки на луг или на конеферму, где дети наблюдают лошадь с жеребенком. Воспитатель задает вопросы для сравнения: чем непохожи лошадь и жеребенок? (Лошадь большая, а жеребенок? У лошади грива длинная, а у жеребенка? Чем питается лошадь? а жеребенок? Чем похожи лошадь и жеребенок? Почему жеребенка можно назвать маленькой лошадью?)
Дети наблюдают, как воспитатель угощает лошадь и жеребенка кусочками хлеба.
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/575390/
если это не открытое занятие, то развивайте фантазию, используя простую основу. удачи!

----------


## кимким

> Помогите,пожалуйста, очень нужна экологическая сказка (сценка) для дошкольников на конкурс "Мы за чистый город".


Юля, посмотрите вот здесь http://festival.1september.ru/search...ts%2F16%2F#942

----------


## polu12

> Добрый вечер всем! Девочки помогите с подбором материала и картинок по теме : Рожарные . Хотелось бы изображения пожарной команды, знак опасности, символ огня, мед помощь при ожоге. Заранее спасибо


Плакаты по пожарной безопасности попробуйте посмотреть по этой ссылочке, может подойдёт: http://bezpaleva.ru/other/1153433069...opasnosti.html

и ещё здесь: http://allday.ru/2009/01/18/detskie-...opasnosti.html

а здесь про первую помощь: http://asartpro.ru/2rab/21stendy/211med/.

----------


## кимким

Девочки, в *"Мастерской волшебницы Елены"* есть замечательная тема. Картинки изумительной красоты.  

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133719

----------


## Radmila

> Уважаемые коллеги! В нашем ДОУ  грядет инспекторская проверка, подскажите, пожалуйста, как оформляется журнал  инспекторских проверок. Ната25


Приложение 4
(Типовая форма)

(в ред. Приказа Минэкономразвития РФ от 24.05.2010 N 199)

                                  Журнал
             учета проверок юридического лица, индивидуального
           предпринимателя, проводимых органами государственного
           контроля (надзора), органами муниципального контроля
                  ______________________________________
                       (дата начала ведения журнала)

___________________________________________________________________________
___________________________________________________________________________
___________________________________________________________________________
          (наименование юридического лица/фамилия, имя, отчество
         (в случае, если имеется) индивидуального предпринимателя)
___________________________________________________________________________
___________________________________________________________________________
___________________________________________________________________________
  (адрес (место нахождения) постоянно действующего исполнительного органа
   юридического лица/место жительства (место осуществления деятельности
 (если не совпадает с местом жительства) индивидуального предпринимателя)
___________________________________________________________________________
___________________________________________________________________________
      (государственный регистрационный номер записи о государственной
      регистрации юридического лица/индивидуального предпринимателя,
      идентификационный номер налогоплательщика (для индивидуального
    предпринимателя); номер реестровой записи и дата включения сведений
        в реестр субъектов малого или среднего предпринимательства
         (для субъектов малого или среднего предпринимательства))

Ответственное лицо: _______________________________________________________
                    _______________________________________________________
                       (фамилия, имя, отчество (в случае, если имеется),
                    должность лица (лиц), ответственного за ведение журнала
                                        учета проверок)

              _____________________________________________________________
              _____________________________________________________________
              (фамилия, имя, отчество (в случае, если имеется) руководителя
                    юридического лица, индивидуального предпринимателя)

              Подпись: ____________________________________________________
                                               М.П.
2 страница: печатается в виде таблицы, сюда не скопировалась. 


                      Сведения о проводимых проверках

1 	Дата начала и окончания проверки 	
2 	Общее время проведения проверки  
(в отношении субъектов малого    
предпринимательства и            
микропредприятий указывается в   
часах)                           	
3 	Наименование органа              
государственного                 
контроля (надзора), наименование 
органа муниципального контроля   	
4 	Дата и номер распоряжения или    
приказа о проведении проверки    	
5 	Цель, задачи и предмет проверки  	
6 	Вид проверки (плановая или       
внеплановая):                    
в отношении плановой             
проверки:                        
- со ссылкой на ежегодный план   
проведения проверок;             
в отношении внеплановой выездной 
проверки:                        
- с указанием на дату и номер    
решения прокурора о согласовании 
проведения проверки (в случае,   
если такое согласование          
необходимо)                      	
7 	Дата и номер акта, составленного 
по результатам проверки, дата его
вручения представителю           
юридического лица,               
индивидуальному предпринимателю  	
8 	Выявленные нарушения обязательных
требований (указываются          
содержание выявленного нарушения 
со ссылкой на положение          
нормативного правового акта,     
которым установлено нарушенное   
требование, допустившее его лицо)	
9 	Дата, номер и содержание         
выданного предписания об         
устранении выявленных нарушений  	
10 	Фамилия, имя, отчество (в случае,
если имеется), должность         
должностного лица (должностных   
лиц), проводящего(их) проверку   	
11 	Фамилия, имя, отчество (в случае,
если имеется), должности         
экспертов, представителей        
экспертных организаций,          
привлеченных к проведению        
проверки                         	
12 	Подпись должностного лица (лиц), 
проводившего проверку            	

 Пункты с 1 по 12  располагаете в таблице из трех столбцов: 1) № п/п, 2) перечисляете эти пункты, 3 столбец - пустой, для заполнения проверяющими.

Печатаете листов 15 таких, сшиваете, заверяете с указанием количества листов, подпись, печать (на последнем листе) - как обычно все документы. 

Успешно выдержать проверку!!!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Нашим медикам сказали, что теперь заверять в Роспотрбнадзоре десятидневное меню не нужно, нормы изменились, а технологические карты остались старые, поживем увидим, что из этого выйдет. Но продукты нужно заказывать по новым нормам.


А нам вот ничего не говорят((( У нас сад работает 10 часов, зачем нам такое же количество продуктов как на 12 часовой сад? Или теперь все едино? Все равно не понимаю....

----------


## pbveirf

> здравствуйте, посмотрите оформление на форуме материнство, там много материала на такие темы


Посмотрите на сайте Челябинский дошкольный портал, там есть готовое оформление для группы Рябинка http://forchel.ru/1538-oformlenie-gruppy-ryabinka.html. Может что-то подойдет

----------


## buba_nata

> Всем добрый вечер! Я - с соседнего форума, музыкальный руководитель. Прошу у вас помощи для своих воспитателей. Может кто готовил проект на тему "Роль фольклора в развитии речи дошкольников". Будьте добры, поделитесь пожалуйста! Заранее ВАМ благодарна!!!


 Про проект не могу сказать, нужно посмотреть... а вот материал посмотрите здесь  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%EE%EB%FC-1082 или http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E1%F0%E0%E7%EE

----------


## IGalkina

valeriada! Посмотрите эту книжку, здесь можно стихотворения выбрать
http://narod.ru/disk/26355554000/ozd...hkol.djvu.html

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Девочки, нужна помощь! нам дали задание провести МО по теме "Профессиональное мастерство педагога как условие качества образования в ДОУ", как вы думаете в какой форме провести, может у кого-нибудь есть наработки по данной теме? жду ваших предложений


 наработками похвастать не могу. попробовала твою тему забить в поиск. очень даже много материала в интернете. не берусь судить о качестве. но думаю, что что-то можно взять, а что-то может служить хорошей подсказкой к действию. 
вот ссылки:
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/104242/
http://pedsovet.org/component/option...77/Itemid,118/
http://www.ivalex.vistcom.ru/metod22.htm

----------


## СМИТТИ

Анна, не поняла точно что вам нужно, но посмотрите здесь, вдруг пригодится:
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/413755/
http://5ka.su/ref/pedagogics/0_object18121.html
http://revolution.allbest.ru/pedagogics/00039581.html
http://bankknig.com/deti/14389-zanya...elnosti-v.html

----------


## СМИТТИ

> Света. Наташа выставляла вопросы и ответы. поищем сейчас. где? не помню... и не надо тебе эта педагогика! и так умная! не могу тебе личное сообщение отправить. что-то не проходит. куда можно еще написать? где есть почта?


Инна, спасибо, Наташины шпоры нашла, скачала. Irisha1082, и вам спасибо.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Инночка, вот мой адрес: Valmigrodno@yandex.ru
А ты моё сообщение вчера получила? Я тебе отправила свою визитку.

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Девочки, пожалуйста, помогите!!! нужна визитка-представление для конкурса "Воспитатель года". Тема опыта работы--эмоции. СРОЧНО!!!Заранее благодарю.


 ник у тебя знатный. прям обзавидовалась. по поводу просьбы - мой любимый АДАЛИН посмотри. можно для презентации что-то выбрать. http://adalin.mospsy.ru/l_03_00/l0301115.shtml 

по поводу стихов... поищем

Я - Женщина, и значит я – актриса.
Во мне сто лиц и тысяча ролей.
Я – Женщина, и значит я – царица, 
Возлюбленная всех земных царей.
Я – женщина, и значит я – рабыня,
Познавшая солёный вкус обид.
Я - Женщина, и значит я – пустыня,
Которая тебя испепелит…
Я – Женщина. Сильна я по - неволе. 
Но, знаешь, даже если жизнь- борьба, 
Я – Женщина, я слабая до боли. 
Я – Женщина, и значит я - судьба. 
Я – Женщина, я просто вспышка страсти, 
Но мой удел – терпение и труд. 
Я – Женщина, я – то большое счастье, 
Которое совсем не берегут. 
Я – Женщина, и этим я опасна. 
Огонь и лёд навек во мне одной. 
Я – Женщина, и значит я прекрасна 
С младенчества до старости седой. 
Я – Женщина, и значит все дороги 
Ведут ко мне, а не в какой-то Рим! 
Я – Женщина, я избранная Богом, 
Хоть этим и наказанная им…

в переделках я слаба, но может кто попробует в педагога все перевернуть по такому образцу?

Надоела мне
Жизнь болотная,
Мухоморы ем 
Неохотно я.

Буду жить как все - 
Ступу выброшу,
В доме каменном
Жилье выпрошу.


Поклянусь своей
Костяной ногой
Стану завтра же
Я совсем другой.

К черту вредности,
К черту гадости,
Обещаю есть 
Только сладости!

Обещаю стать 
Бабкой-паинькой.
Помогать во всём
Деткам маленьким.

Закажу себе 
Платье новое.
Пусть кричат мне вслед
Бабка "Клёвая".

вот еще что-то сверх эмоциональное

----------


## po4emy4ka

> интересное физкультурное занятие в 1-й младшей группе (на МО). С музыкальным оформлением, желательно.


 Нина, может лучше к физрукам обратиться или самой там посмотреть? они - профессионалы. и очень хорошие девочки. думаю, что там быстрей помогут. могу только интернет предложить. думаю, что и сама бывала на этом сайте - "1-ое сентября" http://festival.1september.ru/articles/503579/ хотя не думаю, что это пойдет на МО... чем могу...

----------


## buba_nata

> Пожалуйста помогите!тема моей аттестации "Нетрадиционная изодеятельность в подготовительной группе" открытое занятие Какой надо собрать материал для папки? Я новичок работаю первый год воспитателем.И что должно находиться в папке.Заранее благодарна за помощь.


Сегодня наша воспитатель давала занятие для аттестационной комиссии  открытое занятие по изодеятельности с использованием нетрадиционной техники пластиногарафии Тема: «Здравствуй, Осень Золотая»
 Прошло на ура. Конспект вот http://www.4shared.com/file/tM4mSBi1/___.html

----------


## pedagogovna

seruga ,Это материалы на воспитателя и учителя-логопеда- для соц педагога примерно такое тоже пригодится-вообще-то методист такое должен разработать. Хотя мы тоже сами себе ищем.
http://narod.ru/disk/26675359000/%D0...20(2).shs.html

----------


## buba_nata

> По просьбе  настоящегоПЕДАГОГА и замечательного человека хочется найти материал для аттестации коллеги "Использование интерактивных средств...в системе логопедической коррекции дошкольников" -может, кто-то сталкивался с этим САМ


Не сталкивалась, но забила в поисковик и вот что вышло http://www.google.ru/search?client=s...eVB8iXOrCviY8B

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста, хоть чем- нибудь...У замечательного педагога нашего сада, которая уже имеет Министерскую награду, на носу подтверждение Высшей категории...А у нее от одного слова "аттестация" давление сразу за 230...Помогите!!!!!!!!!!! тема у нее такая: " система работы по сенсорному воспитанию детей 2-3 лет через познание окружающего мира". Будем безмерно благодарны!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Вот ссылки по данной теме 
http://www.psyparents.ru/index.php?v...sc=28&full=yes

http://festival.1september.ru/articles/567268/

http://doshvozrast.ru/metodich/konsultac30.htm

http://www.mcfr.ru/journals/169/607/16739/16744/

А если, вы "походите" по разделу "Ясли, все начинается...", то и конспекты занятий интересные найдете.

----------


## Neffy

Система работы по сенсорному воспитанию детей 2-3 лет (по материалам http://festival.1september.ru/)

http://narod.ru/disk/26792999000/%D1...D0%BF.doc.html

----------


## Radmila

> Светочка, большое спасибо. Если можно, то вот это: 
> - Подготовка и реализация инновационных проектов, информационные карты
> - Контроль и оценка результатов (информационные карты, результаты)


Инновационная деятельность. Лена, напишите,пожалуйста, скачалось или нет. Первый раз загрузила на народ)))

http://narod.ru/disk/26900004000/%D0...D0%A3.rar.html

----------


## buba_nata

> Помню, шпоры видела, сейчас нужны, а найти не могу. Подскажите, пожалуйста. Присоединяюсь к КИМКИМ, "склерозник" необходим!!!
> Девочки, СКОРО ЗИМА!!!


Выкладываю еще раз, правда нужен "склерозник"
шпора.docx



> Здравствуйте,  соседи!  
> Музруки  беспокоят.    Помогите!  Выбилась  из  сил  в  поисках     ответов  на  вопросы  аттестационного  экзамена.  След  -  нашла, а сами ответы  -  нет, затаились.  Очень надо  девочке -  коллеге  помочь.  Сдает на  вторую.  Кто богат,  поделитесь  с  молодым  специалистом.  Буду  признательна.


Может и вам это пригодится, может то что вы ищите (ответы выделены)

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Добрый вечер всем! Девочки помогите СРОЧНО нужно у кого есть материал МЕТОДИКА ФОРМИРОВАНИЯ ЗНАНИЙ ОБ ОКРУЖАЮЩЕМ. Очень срочно готовлюсь к экзаменам . Спасибо.


ЗДЕСЬ ВЫХОДА ДВА - пересмотреть тему http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%EC-%F1-%EE-10 либо искать методическую литератеру.. в чем пока помочь не могу.

----------


## buba_nata

> Добрый вечер всем! Девочки помогите СРОЧНО нужно у кого есть материал  МЕТОДИКА ФОРМИРОВАНИЯ ЗНАНИЙ ОБ ОКРУЖАЮЩЕМ. Очень срочно готовлюсь к экзаменам . Спасибо.


 Методики нет, а вот материал есть, может уже выкладывала, но "склероз"...
Стихи моего любимого автора
Окружающий мир 
Домашние животные
Домашние животные
Такие беззаботные.
Их люди кормят, берегут, 
Ласкают, любят, стерегут.
Я тех домашними зову,
С кем вместе в комнате живу:
Котёнка, рыбок, хомяка
Морскую свинку и щенка,
И в клетке попугая
Домашним называю.
Ещё домашними зову
Животных, что живут в хлеву:
Овцу, козу, осла, быка,
Корову, лошадь, индюка,
Гусей, утят, крольчат, свинью
И кур весёлую семью!
Дикие животные
Животных диких без труда
Узнаю я в лесу всегда.
Они людей боятся
И не хотят встречаться!
В еловой чаще, под кустом
Животных диких тёплый дом.
Они живут в дупле, в реке,
В траве высокой и в пеньке,
Под пальмой, в океане,
В пустыне и в саванне.
Копают норки, гнёзда вьют.
А с человеком не живут!
Медведи, волки и хорьки,
Бобры, ежи, бурундуки,
Рогатый лось, ещё олень,
Лисица, заяц и тюлень,
Кабан клыкастый и енот,
Горилла, зебра, бегемот,
Жирафа, лев и крокодил…
Назвать их всех не хватит сил!
Где чей детёныш?  
К нам смешинки прилетели,
Нас проверить захотели.
До упада хохотали,
Нам загадки загадали,
Перепутали слова,
Разобрались мы едва.
Птицы, звери всех мастей.
Как зовут у них детей?
У коровы – коровёнок?
Мы в ответ кричим: - Телёнок!
У свиньи сынок свинёнок?
Мы смеёмся: - Поросёнок!
У лошадки – лошадёнок?
Мы хохочем: - Жеребёнок!
Кто у курочки? Курята?
Мы хихикаем: - Цыплята!
У овечки кто – овчонок?
Отвечаем мы: -  Ягнёнок!
У собаки собачонок?
Нет! Щенок её ребёнок!
Хорошо мы поиграли,
Все загадки отгадали!
Звери и зверята
В любой семье на свете 
Есть взрослые и дети:
У людей – ребята
А у зверей - зверята!
У пушистой кошки
Котята спят в лукошке,
У коров – телята,
У курочек – цыплята.
Свинки кормят поросят,
А лошадки – жеребят.
Овца пасет ягненка,
Козочка – козленка.
А под яблоней в саду
Дружно плавают в пруду
Утка и утята,
Гусыня и гусята. 
Листочки опадают,
Зверята подрастают.
У ежа ежата,
У мишки – медвежата,
У лося – лосенок,
У лисы – лисенок.
У мышей – мышата,
У волков – волчата.
У бобров – бобрята.
Растут в лесу зверята!
  Ирина Гурина ©

Есть еще загадки  по теме Родная природа
(цветы, деревья, травы, грибы) Если нужно вылажу

----------


## buba_nata

> Здравствуйте!Девочки, помогите пожалуйста, нужен материал для открытого занятия в подготовительной группе по теме "Развитие познавательных интересов в игре".Спасибо.


 Материал нужно подбирать исходя из темы занятия. Допустим тема "Домашние, дикие животные". Тут можно взять Игра: «помогите животным найти свой дом», пред этим прочесть стихи И. Гуриной Домашние животные

Домашние животные
Такие беззаботные.
Их люди кормят, берегут, 
Ласкают, любят, стерегут.
Я тех домашними зову,
С кем вместе в комнате живу:
Котёнка, рыбок, хомяка
Морскую свинку и щенка,
И в клетке попугая
Домашним называю.
Ещё домашними зову
Животных, что живут в хлеву:
Овцу, козу, осла, быка,
Корову, лошадь, индюка,
Гусей, утят, крольчат, свинью
И кур весёлую семью!

Дикие животные

Животных диких без труда
Узнаю я в лесу всегда.
Они людей боятся
И не хотят встречаться!
В еловой чаще, под кустом
Животных диких тёплый дом.
Они живут в дупле, в реке,
В траве высокой и в пеньке,
Под пальмой, в океане,
В пустыне и в саванне.
Копают норки, гнёзда вьют.
А с человеком не живут!
Медведи, волки и хорьки,
Бобры, ежи, бурундуки,
Рогатый лось, ещё олень,
Лисица, заяц и тюлень,
Кабан клыкастый и енот,
Горилла, зебра, бегемот,
Жирафа, лев и крокодил…
Назвать их всех не хватит сил!

Или допустим тема "Детеныши" и взять игру Где, чей детёныш?
За основу взять стихи той же Гуриной 

Где, чей детёныш?
К нам смешинки прилетели,
Нас проверить захотели.
До упада хохотали,
Нам загадки загадали,
Перепутали слова,
Разобрались мы едва.
Птицы, звери всех мастей.
Как зовут у них детей?
У коровы – коровёнок?
Мы в ответ кричим: - Телёнок!
У свиньи сынок свинёнок?
Мы смеёмся: - Поросёнок!
У лошадки – лошадёнок?
Мы хохочем: - Жеребёнок!
Кто у курочки? Курята?
Мы хихикаем: - Цыплята!
У овечки кто – овчонок?
Отвечаем мы: -  Ягнёнок!
У собаки собачонок?
Нет! Щенок её ребёнок!
Хорошо мы поиграли,
Все загадки отгадали!

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Уважаемые Педагоги! Помогите, пожалуйста с темой "Знакомство детей с геральдикой родного города, как форма работы по патриотическому воспитанию", для детей средней группы. Скоро открытое занятие, а фантазии не хватает...


 кажется совсем недавно писала свою работу. геральдику включала в занятия. тема - "родной город". пересмотрела материалы - нет ничего достойного... да и с такими щепетильными темами не разгуляешься. посмотрите на сайте вашего города. у нас была информация про герб, гимн. исходя из материалов и строить занятие. что взять? рассматривание, чтение легенд, преданий, стихов. можно как практическую работу взять раскрашивание флага, герба, если это детям не сложно будет. прием сравнение хорош и уместен. сравнивать можно герб столицы, города, страны, города-соседа. вот по-поводу "разрезать и сложить из частей" я не сторонница и вроде читала, что таким методом увлекаться не стоит. я не знаю задач вашей программы. напишите, что в данном возрасте дети должны знать, уметь. будет гораздо проще подсказывать.

http://www.bibliofond.ru/view.aspx?id=5505 - хорошая дипломная работа  	
Тема: Использование геральдики в патриотическом воспитании старших дошкольников. есть занятие. почитайте.
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/583719/ - Знакомство с геральдикой страны и родного края  Еременко Жанна Николаевна, учитель начальных классов

----------


## buba_nata

> [B].Если будут еще картинки не откажусь)))


У меня только такая http://s53.radikal.ru/i140/1005/8e/ccde5f51a712.png

----------


## po4emy4ka

*Ирусик77*, 



> стихи на тему детства или мы родом из детства


очень понравилось:

    Я небесам безмерно благодарна
    За то, что на земле родной живу.
    И в памяти останется навечно
    Тропинка, по которой я иду,

    Дом у реки, трель соловья весною,
    Сирени запах, яблони в цвету…
    Все это мне немного душу ранит.
    Все в прошлом, этого я не верну.

    И снится мне, что я у мамы снова,
    Печь топится, и чисто вымыт пол.
    Сижу я на крыльце родного дома,
    Смотрю на кур, играю со щенком.

    Все кончилось, и детство не воротишь,
    Но все-таки я думаю о том,
    Что счастья в жизни не бывает много,
    Но если оно есть, оно в одном:

    В любви, доверии, в заботе
    И в радости совместного труда,
    И в детях наших, в мелочной работе,
    И в песнях, и в улыбках, и в друзьях.

1. Детство – это самое лучшее, что было в вашей жизни.

2. Дети – Ваша маленькая копия, это Вы в детстве.

3. Не обманите надежд ребенка на вас! Оправдайте любовь вашего ребенка к вам!

4. Помните! Самые сильные воспоминания и ассоциации о родителях у детей с детства! Будьте хорошими родителями!

5. Готовьте ребенка ко взрослой жизни.

*Помните! Ваши дети – это не ваши дети.
    Они сыновья и дочери собственной Жизни и Судьбы.
    Они приходят в мир через Вас, но не для Вас.
    И хотя они пока с Вами, они Вам не принадлежат.
    Вы можете дать им свою любовь, но не разум.
    Вы можете приютить их тела, но не души,
    Потому что их души принадлежат будущему,
    В которое Вы не можете заглянуть даже во сне.
    Вы можете попытаться стать такими, как они,
    Но не пытайтесь сделать наоборот,
    Потому что жизнь не пятится назад,
    А устремляется вперед.

Калил Джибран.*

еще ссылочку глянь. по-моему - достойно. http://www.stihi.ru/2008/08/03/670

----------


## buba_nata

> девочки помогите. 
> у кого есть стихи на тему детства или мы родом из детства. помогите кто чем может! заранее благодарна.


 На сколько я помню, это слова "ангел" с другого форума, спасибо ей за это
Когда нам беды застят свет 
И никуда от них не деться, 
Взгляните, как смеются дети, 
И улыбнитесь им в ответ. 
И если вас в тугие сети 
Затянет и закрутит зло, 
Взгляните, как смеются дети, 
И станет на сердце светло. 



Ребенок - это маленький росток, 
Который холим, любим и лелеем. 
Ребенок — это маленький цветок,
Я всей душой его согрею,
И позабочусь я о том,чтоб 
Мир открыть ему прекрасный,
Чтоб лучик солнца рядом с ним
Светился теплотой и счастьем.

----------


## pedagogovna

Стихи про детей ... и не только... Собрано ото всюду 
Что делать с гениальными детьми -
Загадочными, нервными, печальными?
Что делать с гениальными детьми,
Чтоб эти дети выросли нормальными?
Чтоб радостно «болели» за «Спартак»
И шумно отмечали дни рожденья,
Чтоб с тайною мечтой о «Жигулях»
Осваивали правила вожденья.
Чтоб - честно: с девяти и до шести,
А, если что - так, Господи, прости -
Стучали по столу и хлопали дверьми…
Что делать с гениальными детьми?                         Екатерина Горбовска



Тяжко жить на свете мелкому бутузу:
 Шлепают по попе, щекотят за пузо, 
 Отбирают вилки, утирают сопли,
 Надевают боты, чтоб ногами топал, 
 Кормят манной кашей, на горшок сажают... 
 И, похоже, вовсе, нас не уважают -
 Не берут на ручки (десять кил всего-то), 
 Убегают рано утром на работу, 
 Не дают компьютер за шнуры полапать... 
 Вот сейчас я сморщусь, и... 
 КА-А-АК БУДУ ПЛАКАТЬ!!!
 Тяжко жить на свете молодой мамаше: 
 Деть не хочет кушать вкусной манной каши,
 Будит среди ночи, разбивает чашки, 
 Треплет на кусочки важные бумажки,
 Обрывает шторы, тянет в рот таблетки 
 А вчера свалился на пол с табуретки! 
 Целый день играет, сыт, одет, напоен, 
 И при этом вечно чем-то недоволен! ...
 Кто там сеет в кухне геркулеса хлопья?!
 Вот сейчас КАК РЯВКНУ, И КА-А-АК ДАМ ПО ПОПЕ!!!


Дружите с детьми

Не жалейте время на детей, 
Разглядите взрослых в них людей, 
Перестаньте ссориться и злиться, 
Попытайтесь с ними подружиться. 

Постарайтесь их не упрекать, 
Вовремя послушать и понять, 
Обогрейте их своим теплом, 
Крепостью для них пусть станет дом. 

Вместе с ними пробуйте, ищите,
Обо всем на свете говорите, 
И всегда незримо направляйте. 
И во всех делах им помогайте.

Научитесь детям доверять - 
Каждый шаг не нужно проверять, 
Мненье и совет их уважайте, 
Дети – мудрецы, не забывайте  

И всегда надейтесь на детей,
                                                     И любите их душою всей.
Так, как невозможно описать.
Вам тогда детей не потерять!

Что мы любим больше всех?
Мамин поцелуй и смех.
С папой лыжную прогулку,
И с клубничным джемом булку.
Солнышко и дом родной 
Очень любим мы с тобой.
Это всё- мы скажем дружно-
Каждому ребенку нужно! 

47 способов сказать ребенку "Я тебя люблю!"
1. Молодец.
2. Хорошо.
3. Удивительно.
4. Великолепно
5. Прекрасно.
6. Грандиозно.
7. Незабываемо.8. Остроумно.9. Талантливо.
10. Именно этого мы от тебя ждали.
11. Это трогает меня до глубины души.
12. Отлично.
13. Классно.
14. Поразительно
15. Красота.
16. Несравненно.
17. Неподражаемо.
18. Как в сказке.
19. Очень ясно.
20. Очень эффектно
21. Здорово!
22. Поздравляю!
23. Ух!
24. Потрясающе.
25 Это как раз то, что нужно.
26. Ярко, образно.
27. Еще лучше, чем прежде.
28. Ты одаренный
29. Ты сегодня много сделал.
30. Ты чудо.
31 Гораздо лучше, чем я ожидал.
32 Ты на верном пути.
35 Я тобой горжусь.
36. Мне очень важна твоя помощь.
37. Я просто счастлив.
38. Работать с тобой радостно.
39. Сегодня уже лучше.
40. Ты самый замечательный.
41. Сказано здорово.
42. Ты мне необходим.
43. Я тобой восхищаюсь.
44. Ты моя надежда.
45. Ты мое счастье.
46. Ты моя радость.
47. Ты моя опора.

Носите на руках детей!
Ведь этот миг не долго длиться
И он уже не повториться.
Они становятся взрослей.
Носите на руках детей!
Им это очень, очень важно,
В объятьях им тепло, не страшно
В период самых первых дней.
Носите на руках детей!
Дарите так любовь друг другу
И чувства не губите. Грубость
Лишь сделает сердца черствей.
Носите на руках детей!
Избаловать любовью сложно,
И мнение об этом ложно
Носите на руках! Смелей!
Носите на руках детей!
Пока вы им нужны как воздух,
Пока еще не стало поздно, Любите всей душой своей!

----------


## pedagogovna

Nina51, это примерный план для детей с УО -статья из журнала http://narod.ru/disk/27177298000/%D0...D1%8F.doc.html
еще часть 
Индивидуальный план коррекционно- развивающей работы...

Психические  процессы
- развитие регулирующей функции речи,
- развитие реципрокной координации, динамической организации движений,
- развитие акустического гнозиса: формирование акустических гнозисов, развитие и коррекция слухо-моторной координации( оценка ритмов, по речевой инструкции)
- развитие зрительного гнозиса ( развитие узнавания целостного образа предметов в условиях зашумления и наложения),
- развитие тактильного гнозиса,
- развитие зрительно- пространственного гнозиса ( дифференциация оптически схожих , нахождение правильных букв и цифр),
- коррекция и развитие сомато-пространственного гнозиса : ориентировка по всем категориям ( « от себя, на себе,  речевые пробы Х»),
- регуляция произвольного внимания (концентрация ,   избирательность, устойчивость, прочность…),
- регуляция непроизвольного внимания (распределение),
- развитие памяти: опосредованной, зрительной, слухо -речевой  ,
- развитие наглядно-образного мышления (понимание смысла сюжетных картин, содержания серии картин),
- развитие вербально- логического мышления ( понимание смысла рассказов, морали, выбор противоположных понятий, обобщение ), 

Развитие речи
-развитие регулирующей функции речи,
- понимание логико-грамматических конструкций (творительный падеж, сравнительные конструкции, предложные конструкции,
- развитие пассивного и активного словаря,
- развитие фразовой речи (самостоятельной)
- развитие связной речи : пересказ, составление описательного рассказа по картине, по малосюжетной картине,
- развитие грамматического строя речи по всем категориям,
- коррекция и развитие фонематического восприятия и представлений, анализа и синтеза,
- постановка и автоматизация свистящих,
- коррекция звуко- слоговой структуры слова

ФЭМП
- формирование сенсорных эталонов , классификация по 1-2 свойствам, 
- формирование навыков счёта (прямого , обратного , порядкового , с ограничением), 
- учить соотносить количество с числом и цифрой,
- учить сравнивать две группы предметов по количеству, уравнивать (-1, +1),
- у.находить соседей числа , числа большие и меньшие на 1.,
- закреплять представления о образовании и составе числа (до5),

----------


## pedagogovna

Nina51, это еще образец http://narod.ru/disk/27177717000/%D0...D0%98.doc.html

----------


## Людмилка2010

Посмотрите утенка, может подойдет.


И вот еще одна уточка. 
Ой, девченки, первый раз отправила картинки и получилось, вот здорово!!! Спасибо Наташе за уроки!!!
Отрисовки не мои - давно скачала в инете - БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО  МАСТЕРИЦАМ!!!

----------


## Tanysshka

> девочки помогите. 
> у кого есть стихи на тему детства или мы родом из детства. помогите кто чем может! заранее благодарна.


Что такое счастье?
Таким простым вопросом
Пожалуй, задавался
Не один философ.
А на самом деле
Счастье это просто.
Начинается оно
С полуметра роста.

Это распашонки,
Пинетки и слюнявчик,
Новенький описанный
Мамин сарафанчик.
Рваные колготки,
Сбитые коленки,
Это разрисованные
В коридоре стенки.
Счастье это мягкие
Теплые ладошки,
За диваном фантики,
На диване крошки.
Это целый ворох
Сломанных игрушек,
Это постоянный
Грохот погремушек.

Счастье это пяточки
Босиком по полу.
Градусник под мышкой,
Слезы и уколы.
Ссадины и раны,
Синяки на лбу,
Это постоянное
Что? да почему?
Счастье это санки,
Снеговик и горка.
Маленькая свечка
На огромном торте.
Это бесконечное
«Почитай мне сказку»,
Это ежедневные
Хрюша со Степашкой.

Это теплый носик
Из-под одеяла,
Заяц на подушке,
Синяя пижама.
Брызги по всей ванной,
Пена на полу.
Кукольный театр,
Утренник в саду.

Что такое счастье?
Проще не ответить:
Оно есть у каждого –
У кого есть дети)))))

----------


## choclet

Людмилка2010, makeway- дівчатка, велике вам спасибі за швидку допомогу.

----------


## IGalkina

Девочки!Может и эти стишки пригодятся.
Правила поведения для воспитанных детей. В детском саду.
- Не устали? Хватит сил? - 
Филин вежливо спросил. 
И сказал: - Сегодня я 
Обращаюсь к тем друзьям, 
К тем из маленьких зверят, 
Кто собрался в детский сад. 
Как с ребятами дружить, 
Как без грусти день прожить, 
Как вести себя в саду, 
Чтоб со всеми быть в ладу. 
Соблюдайте тишину, 
Я рассказывать начну. 
ПО УТРАМ ПРОСЫПАЙСЯ ВОВРЕМЯ. 
В сад, как знает детвора, 
Ходят с самого утра. 
И, хотели, не хотели, 
Нужно быстро встать с постели, 
Не скандалить, не кричать 
И на маму не ворчать. 
Научиться надо, братцы, 
Вам с улыбкой просыпаться. 
Новый день пришел опять - 
Эй, друзья, пора вставать! 
В ДЕТСКОМ САДУ НЕ ПЛАЧЬ О МАМЕ. 
Мама белого Котенка 
В детский садик привела. 
Но пушистого ребенка 
Успокоить не могла. 
Стал мяукать он, цепляться 
Лапкой за ее подол, 
Не хотел в саду остаться, 
В группу он никак не шел. 
Мама-Кошка торопилась 
И, сказав печально: <Ах!>, 
От Котенка отцепилась 
И сама ушла в слезах. 
Нет, не стоит так, ребята, 
Громко плакать и кричать: 
Мама ведь спешит куда-то, 
Мама может опоздать. 
Мамы вас всех очень любят, 
Долгожданной встречи ждут, 
О детишках не забудут - 
Обязательно придут! 

ВО ВСЕМ СЛУШАЙСЯ ВОСПИТАТЕЛЯ. 
Наш Котенок разревелся 
В раздевалке, на полу 
Под скамейкою уселся. 
Два часа сидел в углу. 
Воспитательница Утка 
Утешала, как могла, 
Но режим в саду - не шутка 
И она к другим ушла. 
А Котенок слышал группу, 
Слышал игры, шутки, смех. 
Наконец решил, что глупо 
В угол прятаться от всех. 
- В группу и меня примите, 
Я ревел в последний раз! 
Тетя Утка, извините! 
Обещаю слушать вас. 
Да, не стоит быть упрямым, 
Я скажу вам не тая, 
Воспитатель вам как мама, 
Группа - новая семья. 
НЕ ПРЯЧЬСЯ ОТ ВОСПИТАТЕЛЯ. 
Лисичка в уголке играла 
И спать ложиться не желала. 
Тихонько где-то затаилась 
И в тихий час не появилась. 
Звать, воспитательница стала - 
Шалунья ей не отвечала. 
Куда она могла деваться? 
Пришлось слегка поволноваться. 
Лисичку все же отыскали, 
Сердито очень отругали, 
Сказали: - В прятки не играй, 
Позвали - сразу отвечай. 
Ну а теперь бегом в кровать, 
Давно пора ложиться спать! 
ЛЮБИ ДЕТСКИЙ САД - ТВОЙ ВТОРОЙ ДОМ! 
Детки в садике живут, 
Здесь играют и поют, 
Здесь друзей себе находят, 
На прогулку с ними ходят. 
Вместе спорят и мечтают, 
Незаметно подрастают. 
Детский сад - второй ваш дом, 
Как тепло, уютно в нем! 
Вы его любите, дети, 
Самый добрый дом на свете! 
Детский сад 
С. Питиримов 
Я люблю свой детский сад
В нем полным-полно ребят.
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять…
Жаль, что всех не сосчитать.
Может сто их, может двести.
Хорошо, когда мы вместе!

----------


## buba_nata

> Людмилка2010, makeway- дівчатка, велике вам спасибі за швидку допомогу.


Если бы знала, что нужны уточки, помогла
http://s46.radikal.ru/i113/0810/c3/eed0bfffbfc6.png
http://s57.radikal.ru/i155/0810/a3/6c22bc310130.png
и еще есть, но раз на украинском пишите, то я думала, нужно что то от украинских коллег. 
Я думаю, если хотите получить больше помощи и иметь выбор, т.е. если могут помочь все участники форума, а у нас есть и белорусы и русские, из Израиля и т.д.и т.п., то лучше свои просьбы выражать на понятном для всех форумчан языке.

----------


## Иннокентьевна

> Дошкольники, прошу, помогите!!! Очень нужны конспекты для занятий оригами для сташей и подготовительной групп.


Вот  что  я нашла  по оригами

http://origami-school.narod.ru/page_06.htm#6a

http://festival.1september.ru/articles/581633/
http://pedsovet.org/component/option...20/Itemid,118/
http://www.ds-190.ru/index.php?optio...3-12&Itemid=21
http://ipklabdo.lanta-net.ru/ipk_med...2Рыбка%22
http://dou25teremok.narod.ru/ckazki.html
http://www.eduvluki.ru/archive/presc....php?pre_id=17

----------


## buba_nata

> Дошкольники, прошу, помогите!!! Очень нужны конспекты для занятий оригами для сташей и подготовительной групп.


Конспектов нет, но выставляю архив по оригами оригами.rar
там есть старая книжка "оригами" поделки и опыты с бумагой  и схемы. материал собирала на пед. гостиную

----------


## Мери Поппинс

Посмотрите здесь   http://festival.1september.ru/articles/575105/
Это проект  первого класса, но можно адаптировать и на дошколят.

----------


## кимким

> Помогите  пожалуйста с материалом  на тему "ИНФОРМАЦИОННЫЕ ТЕХНОЛОГИИ В ОБРАЗОВАТЕЛЬНЫХ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯХ".


Не знаю, что Вам точно нужно. Но посмотрите эти ссылки, особенно выделенную жирным шрифтом

http://www.petropavl.kz/skoipkppk/page6/rpr/7.shtml
http://www.ito.su/main.php?pid=26&fi...lujfqnheffh4p3
http://www.rusedu.info/Article849.html
*http://dou.resobr.ru/archive/year/articles/504/*

----------


## strelka_64

> девочки помогите. 
> у кого есть стихи на тему детства или мы родом из детства. помогите кто чем может! заранее благодарна.


Предлагаю такое стихотворение.

Игра.
Ваше счастье ни с чем не сравнить — 
У вас... появился малыш! 
Конечно, нужно его кормить, 
(даже тогда, когда спишь). 
С ним обязательно надо гулять
И ежедневно, на ночь, купать. 
Пеленки и памперсы часто менять,
Много раз одевать раздевать...
Песенки петь, чтоб сладко мог спать...
Но самое главное, вскоре, 
Увидев осмысленный взгляд,
Играть с ним... и чувствовать сердцем, 
Как он этому рад!
И вот - он умеет в руке погремушку держать 
И мячик свой, забавляясь бросать. 
Смотрите! Играя, он начал ходить, 
Тележку с игрушками перевозить. 
Растет ваш малыш - уже строит дома:
Кубик на кубик - это стена. 
Здесь горка, тут мостик, там будет гараж...
А архитектор - ребенок ваш! 
Но вот ему мало с вами играть — 
Друзей среди сверстников пора выбирать.
Помочь ему в этом готов детский сад,
Где есть педагоги и много ребят. 
И здесь поймет ребенок ваш, 
Что значит «Я» и «кто есть кто»,
Освоит высший пилотаж 
Ролей «немыльного» кино.
Он будет плакать и страдать, 
Как пациент в игре в «Больницу», 
И будет солнышком сиять 
Лишь от того, что притвориться
У него сегодня получилось.
Или будет, как злодей, «ужасно» злиться, 
Как партнер в игре, оказывая милость. 
Он сконструирует себя, 
Обжившись в множестве «квартир», -
Тогда обычная игра 
Откроет дверь во взрослый мир...
О.В. Гетмат.

----------


## alena-besp

[QUOTE]


> ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, КОЛЛЕГИ.Очень нужна помощб для моей подруги-воспитателя.Нужен конспект или разработка сюжетно-ролевой игры по теме магазин.Подружка проходит аттестацию в декабре- очень просила помочь. Заранее  благодарна!


посмотри по этой сылке, может подойдет что-нибудь http://www.moi-detsad.ru/zanatia158.htm

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, извиняюсь! Вчера все перепутала!!! Не магазин, а больница!!!!!


Вот, что есть по этой теме в моих "залежах"
Игры в больницу
Что же касается собственно больничной темы, то затрагивать ее следует очень осторожно и только если ребенок не будет противиться подобной игре. Избегайте прямой аналогии между заболевшим героем и вашим ребенком. Для начала лучше назначьте больным какого-нибудь зверька. Затем можно поиграть и в людей, но изменив ситуацию на диаметрально противоположную: пусть в больницу положат кого-то из взрослых, а ребенок будет навещать его, приносить гостинцы, ухаживать, ободрять.
Развитие "доброй линии" в игре очень важно, потому что настрадавшись, ребенок может ожесточиться. Многие дети начинают вести себя агрессивно, хотя до попадания в больницу за ними ничего подобного не замечалось. Разумеется, не следует позволять ребенку хамить и драться, но особенно заострять внимание на его выходках, по-моему, не стоит. Если он набрался в больнице нецензурной лексики (обычно эта участь постигает дошкольников), то в культурных семьях как правило бывает достаточно объяснить, что приличные люди так не разговаривают. Агрессивность же сама собой сойдет на нет, когда ребенок обретет душевное равновесие.

Что там хорошего?

Когда же ваши дети совсем "оттают", можно попробовать сделать главным героем игры не взрослого, а ребенка. Уже вашего собственного. И фиксироваться не столько на сострадании, сколько... на положительных моментах пребывания в больнице.
- Да что там хорошего? - возмутится ребенок.
- Как что? - возразите вы. - Больному приносят всякие лакомства - раз. Дарят подарки - два. Выполняют его желания - три. А еще... (особенно это действует на мальчишек 6-10 лет) еще друзья уважают человека, который перенес такое испытание. Его считают смелым и выносливым - настоящим мужчиной! Ты что, думаешь, все такие герои, как ты? Да в твоем классе никто, наверное, в больнице не лежал. А ты уже прошел испытание на прочность...
"Больничные игры" могут быть разнообразными. Вот далеко не полный перечень тем: 
1. осуществление заветной мечты (которое, естественно, происходит в больнице); 
2. дома выписанного из больницы ребенка ждет потрясающий сюрприз; 
3. в саду или школе детям делают прививки; все в ужасе кричат и брыкаются, и только главный герой, привыкший в больнице к уколам, ведет себя достойно;
4. ребята во дворе спорят о чем-то, что имеет отношение к больнице, но по незнанию мелют чепуху, и главный герой выходит из спора победителем, после чего становится среди сверстников общепризнанным авторитетом. 

Кто-то, наверное, подумает: "Да разве мальчишки, тем более десятилетние, играют в куклы?". Уверяю вас: играют и даже очень увлеченно! Только не надо представлять это, как девчоночью забаву. Скажите, что это театральные репетиции, и предложите сыну попробовать силы сразу в нескольких амплуа: актера, режиссера и сценариста. Заинтересуйте его, и он с удовольствием включится в игру. Тем более что после больницы у многих детей наблюдается некоторый психический регресс: они временно становятся инфантильными, как бы вознаграждая себя за то, что в больнице им пришлось столкнуться с "суровой правдой жизни".

Игры в больницу
Игра-ситуация <В травматологическом пункте» №1
Методика проведения. Воспитатель приносит лисичку с перевязанной лапой.
Воспитатель (лисичке). Бедная лисичка, потерпи, мы уже пришли. Это больница. Скоро придет доктор. (Обращается к ребенку.) Вы случайно не доктор? А кто тут доктор? Мне срочно нужен доктор. Помогите, спасите лисичку! (дети отзываются на зон о помощи.) (Ребенку, стоящему рядом.) доктор, у вас есть трубка? Послушайте больную лисичку. Она еле дышит. Вы будете расспрашивать ее. что с ней случилось? Лисичка расскажет вам.
Лисичка (игрушка). Я бегала по лесу, играла со своими подружками-лисичками в прятки и не заметила корягу. Споткнулась об нее и упала. доктор, помогите, лапка болит.
Ребенок-доктор осматривает лапу, лечит. Одновременно могут работать несколько докторов. Воспитатель тоже обращается к ребен ку доктору и просит его полечить. Потом приглашает на лечение других детей с их игрушками-детьми. Так он вовлекает ребят в диалог, и они действуют как партнеры.

Игра-ситуация «Вызов на дом»№2
Методика проведения. Воспитатель просит ребенка позвонить по телефону, Вызвать к Буратино доктора. Он наелся мороженого и заболел. Воспитатель побуждает кого-либо из ребят выступить в роли доктора. (дети могут играть роли поочередно или выступать как бригада  скорой помощи.)
В ос п и т а тел ь. доктор, что делать, как лечить Буратино? Может быть, у вас есть микстуры или таблетки от простуды? (доктор дает таблетки.) Скажите, доктор, как принимать таблетки? Утром или вечером? ( Спасибо! Теперь Буратино обязательно поправится(Обращается к рядом стоящему ребенку.) Вы — ПОМОЩНИК доктора? (Доктору.) А ваш помощник, доктор, тоже будет лечить Буратино? Он сделает ему укол? (Помощнику.) Ау вас есть шприц? (Буратино.) Буратино, потерпи немного, п0МОЩНИК доктора сделает тебе укол, и ты будешь спать.—

Игры в больницу
Игра - ситуация  «Процедурный кабинет»№3
Методика проведения. Воспитатель надевает белый колпак, повязывает на руку повязку с красным крестом и играет роль медсестры.
Воспитатель. Я — медицинская сестра. Буду делать уколы. Кому доктор прописал уколы, подходите. Я пока приготовлю шприцы. (Выкладывает «шприцы’> — предметы_заместители.) Кто следующий? Больные, проходите на уколы! Не бойтесь, я делаю уколы не больно. (Обращается к игрушке.) Мишка, где твой папа, зови его. Пора делать укол. (Воспитатель дает ребенку мишку и делает укол.) Кто следующий? Лена, твоя дочка кашляет, врач прописал уколы. Проходите, я жду. (Дети приходят с игрушками к медсестре.) У меня образовалась целая очередь пациентов. Больные, проходите, пожалуйста, по очереди, Я одна не справляюсь. Мне нужна помощь. Надо пригласить медицинских сестер из других кабинетов. Где же они? (Приглашает девочек.) Катя и Лера, вы медицинские сестры. Будете мыть руки? Вот больные ждут, надо им сделать уколы. А я пойду домой — моя смена кончилась. (Дети продолжают игру.)

Игра – ситуация « У зубного врача» №4
Методика проведения. Воспитатель подключается к игре детей в роли дочки и говорит своей маме (девочке), что у нее болят зубы. Побуждает девочку отвести свою дочку к зубному врачу. К роли врача можно привлечь другого ребенка. Воспитатель напоминает врачу, что у него есть белый халат. Зубной врач надевает халат и осматривает больного. Воспитатель задает наводящие вопросы: <Нашел ли доктор больной зуб? Будуг ли использовать лекарства? Можно ли завязать щеку? И так далее.
Воспитатель подключает к игре других ребят в качестве больных и врачей. Дети могут лечить игрушки и друг друга.



«Больница» 
Провести беседу на тему «Профессия моих родителей». Рассмотреть иллюстрации к произведению Барто «Мы с Тамарой санитары». Дидактическая игра «Кому что нужно?». Слушание музыки Чайковского «Болезнь куклы». рисование на тему « Мой лечащий врач». Скомпоновать иргу «В больнице», внесением новых атрибутов: халаты, косынки, бинт. 
«Строители»Провести беседу на тему «Машины , необходимые на стройке». Дидакти-ческая игра «Кому что нужно?». Чтение произведения Житкова «Что я видел». Пение пес-ни «Строим дом» муз. Тиличеевой. Рассматривание иллюстраций из книги «Кем быть?» В. Маяковский. Рисование на тему «Наш дом». Скомпоновать уголок для игры: машины, строительный материал. 
Можно поискать еще если нужно...

----------


## Natalyushka

Я сама составляла такое положение и как поняла, в каждом регионе свои требования. У нас приняли в апреле этого года только в таком варианте.
http://www.sharemania.ru/0144796

----------


## pbveirf

> Девочки, пожалуйста выручите! Нужно создать модель деятельности консультативного пункта для родителей при детском саде. Заранее огромное спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!


Можете зайти к нам в гости-   http://teremoklang.ucoz.ru/index/kon...nyj_punkt/0-19

----------


## Ланана

К вопросу "родом из детства"))):
         И. З. Суриков
        Детство
Вот моя деревня,
Вот мой дом родной;
Вот качусь я в санках
По горе крутой;
Вот свернули санки,
И я на бок — хлоп!
Кубарем качуся  
Под гору, в сугроб.
И друзья-мальчишки,
Стоя надо мной,
Весело хохочут
Над моей бедой.
Всё лицо и руки
Залепил мне снег...
Мне в сугробе горе,
А ребятам смех!                                                 
Но меж тем уж село
Солнышко давно;
Поднялася вьюга,
На небе темно. 
Весь ты перезябнешь,
Руки не согнёшь
И домой тихонько,
Нехотя бредёшь.
Ветхую шубёнку
Скинешь с плеч долой;
Заберёшься на печь
К бабушке седой...
И сидишь, ни слова...
Тихо всё кругом;
Только слышишь — воет
Вьюга за окном.
В уголке, согнувшись,
Лапти дед плетёт;
Матушка за прялкой
Молча лён прядёт.
Избу освещает
Огонёк светца;
Зимний вечер длится,
Длится без конца...
И начну у бабки
Сказки я просить;
И начнёт мне бабка
Сказку говорить:
Как Иван-царевич
Птицу-жар поймал;
Как ему невесту
Серый волк достал.
Слушаю я сказку, —
Сердце так и мрёт;
А в трубе сердито
Ветер злой поёт.
Я прижмусь к старушке...
Тихо речь журчит,
И глаза мне крепко
Сладкий сон смежит.
А во сне мне снятся
Чудные края.
И Иван-царевич —
Это будто я.
Вот передо мною
Чудный сад цветёт;
В том саду большое
Дерево растёт.
Золотая клетка
На сучке висит;
В этой клетке птица,
Точно жар, горит;
Прыгает в той клетке,
Весело поёт;
Ярким, чудным светом
Сад весь обдаёт.
Вот я к ней подкрался
И за клетку — хвать!
И хотел из сада
С птицею бежать.
Но не тут-то было!
Поднялся шум, звон;
Набежала стража
В сад со всех сторон.
Руки мне скрутили
И ведут меня...
И, дрожа от страха,
Просыпаюсь я...
Весело текли вы,
Детские года!
Вас не омрачали
Горе и беда.

----------


## IGalkina

> Здравствуйте, все. А я все о наболевшем..., аттестация. В пятницу ездила на консультацию по аттестационной работе (писала ее с сентября). Всё не так!!!  У меня проект, а методист (сама многое не понимая что требуют) дала мне тему для старшего воспитателя. Во общем все переделывать. Теперь проект звучит так: "Мы и лес" (формирование экологической культуры старших дошкольников через познавательные занятия). Помогите!!!!!!!!!!........................... кто чем может. Аттестация через 2 недели..................................


Юля, не знаю может быть Вам это пригодится. Конспект про лес /его когда - то скачала с интернета/ http://narod.ru/disk/108415001/%D0%B...D1%81.doc.html     и проект, который разрабатывала наша воспитательница на основе проекта педагогов России.Он экологический про растения, но подставьте что - то про лес и может быть получитсяhttp://narod.ru/disk/108455001/%D0%9...D0%B0.doc.html

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Здравствуйте, все. А я все о наболевшем..., аттестация.


http://www.topreferats.ru/ecology/11164.html -«Когда  ты входишь в лес душистый и прохладный, Средь пятен солнечных и строгой тишины, Встречает грудь твоя так радостно и холодно, Дыханье влажных трав и аромат сосны». - Юля, там конечно, бредятина, но для теоретической части посмотри. может что сгодится. напиши конкретней, что искать. я недавно повышала категорию. работа состояла из 3-х частей:
1. теория;
2. практика
3. приложения. 
а как тебе надо сделать? кинь в личку то, что есть. посмотрю, разберусь, помогу, чем смогу. и не я одна. 

Важно содействовать воспитанию у детей эмоционально положительного отношения к лесу, вызывать добрые чувства и побуждать детей к деятельности, сознательно направленной на охрану леса. Дошкольников знакомят с работой лесоводов, которые выращивают деревья и кустарники для возобновления, разведения и охраны лесов. - http://vospitatel.resobr.ru/archive/year/articles/1178/ - может что здесь взять?

----------


## Иннокентьевна

Я  вот  тоже  нашла  интересный  сайт  "Педсовет" можно  найти  по  экологии.
На  этой  странице  конспект  занятия "Береза"

http://pedsovet.org/component/option...limitstart,40/

Девочки  я к  вам  тоже  с просьбой. Помогите, пожалуйста   все  что  можно  по  разновозростной  группе. Конспекты  занятий, планирование, род  собрания и  т.д.   или  может  какие  сайты, вообщем  все  что  можно.
Наташа, прогулки  уже  скачала  спасибо  большое.

----------


## baryssveta

> девочки, может кто нибудь, проводил занятия в старшей группе " напишем письмо деду морозу" .Заранее спасибо


 Может быть,пригодится материал,найденный в интернете (как писать письмо Деду Морозу) http://dump.ru/file/4913709 и посмотрите еще на сайте viki.rdf.ru презентацию Письмо Деду Морозу (по поиску).

----------


## binkakorzinka

> Девчонки ПОМОГИТЕ! Нужна эллектронная версия книги "Основная общеобразовательная программа "От рождения до школы" под редакцией Веракса - 2010г. Скиньте в личку, или дайте ссылку где можно скачать. Заранее спасибо!


нашла на просторах нашего замечательного форума: http://files.mail.ru/8UQQLY

----------


## IGalkina

> Очень рада, что заглянули на огонек! Конечно, воспользуйтесь.  Успеха в защите!


Наталья Александровна! Вот как и обещала, презентация по модели "Консультативный пунк для родителей" http://narod.ru/disk/275044001/%D0%B...D1%8C.ppt.html   /Это контрольная/

----------


## Motilda

Сообщение ирине:http://files.mail.ru/R6OZNO

----------


## кимким

> Защищаем контрольную завтра!


 *Ирина, удачи!*


*В продолжении разговора о ламинаторах.* Сделала фотографии

    

Цены от 2,5 до 4000 рублей (посмотрела сегодня в Инете). На последней фотографии пачка от файлов для ламинатора (кружочком обведена цифра, на столько микрон мы покупаем) Стоимость файлов 500 рублей (500 штук).

----------


## buba_nata

> Для подготовительной. На канале Бибигон есть мультфильм обучающий " Как делают бумагу" не могу никак скачать. Может есть у кого?


на этой странице http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F6%E8%E8/page2 есть презентация "Где и когда появилась бумага"и там же "как делают книги"

----------


## Radmila

> Для подготовительной. На канале Бибигон есть мультфильм обучающий " Как делают бумагу" не могу никак скачать. Может есть у кого?



Посмотрите здесь http://skyclipart.ru/tags/%CF%F0%E5%...2%E0%F6%E8%E8/ - вундеркинд  с пеленок в картинках 


и здесь для детей от 4-8 лет в  PoverPoint http://dompolnajachasa.at.ua/publ/sk...uot/56-1-0-815

вот ссылка на главную страницу -* там вообще много разных презентаций* http://dompolnajachasa.at.ua/

----------


## po4emy4ka

*seruga*, почта есть - кидай v1092003@mail.ru




> На канале Бибигон есть мультфильм обучающий " Как делают бумагу" не могу никак скачать.


http://videosaver.ru/
 через эту программу пробуй. должно пойти. там все расписано, как делать. если что, пиши в личку. помогу.

посмотрела мультик. мне кажется, что сложно для дошкольников все понять. одна поправка - если с компом умеют обращаться, беру слова обратно. но по ссылке, что Наташа дала, презентация замечательная. и в промежутках воспитатели успеет объяснить то, что детям не понятно. а видео -  ПУСТЬ ДОМА ПОСМОТРЯТ! и все хорошо, и всем хорошо!!!

----------


## Seele - нем

Проводила занятие с детьми старшей и подготовительной группы (разновозрастная) с участием родителей. 
Воспитатель собирает всех в круг.
Здравствуйте, врачи и учителя, токари и поэты, спортсмены и артисты, космонавты и мореплаватели, трактористы и бухгалтеры, строители и защитники Отечества! Вы удивляйтесь, что я вас так называю?!
Пройдут годы, и именно вы встанете за штурвал корабля, построите уютные дома, сошьёте красивую и удобную одежду, испечёте самый вкусный в мире торт, смастерите такие сапожки, что позавидует сама царица, или откроете новые звёзды.
Мы с вами живем в красивой, богатой стране. Как она называется? (Россия) Кто же делает нашу страну богатой и красивой? (Люди) 
Во всех городах и селах нашей страны трудятся люди. От их труда зависит, будет ли наша страна сильной, красивой и богатой.
Раздаётся звонок
Воспитатель: Алло! Да, это  детский сад № 6. Мы вас слушаем. О! Это идея! Мы воспользуемся вашим советом. Хорошо!
- Дети, нам позвонили из редакции газеты "Хочу всё знать" и предложили побыть в роле журналистов и подготовить материал для статьи о проведении слёта «Лучшие профессиональные мастера».
-  Ребята, а люди каких профессий работают в редакции. (Главный редактор, журналисты, фотокорреспонденты, печатник, корректор, художник – оформитель, рекламный агент)
- Раз вы журналисты, можно я буду фотокорреспондентом. Ребята, а что надо взять с собой фотокорреспонденту (фотоаппарат), а вам – журналистам (диктофон). Я знаю, что журналисты должны много знать. А так как мы отправляемся с вами на слёт «Лучших профессиональных мастеров» надо хорошо знать профессии.
Игра “Загадки”:
Кто учит вас читать, писать, чтоб умными могли вы стать?
Кто вам продаст творог, сосиски и “Вискас” для любимой киски?
Кто прибьет вам каблучок, замочек вставит в сапожок?
Кто билеты проверяет, безбилетных выгоняет?
Кто шьет из ткани сарафан для Тани?
Кто вылечит от всех болезней и знает, что кому полезней?
Кто границы охраняет и твой сон оберегает?
Кто учит чисто говорить и звуки все произносить?
Кто в быстрой ракете летает в космос и видит землю похожую на глобус?
 Пашет, сеет, хлеб убирает, кто? (Хлебороб.)
А кто хлеб выпекает? (Пекарь.)
Кто лекарства отпускает? (Аптекарь.)
К нам приходит с письмом 
Прямо в дом. Кто же он? (Почтальон.)

- Молодцы! Вы как опытные газетчики, наверное, знаете, где можно добыть интересную информацию?
Дети:
На заводе
В институте
На фабрике
В банке
В магазине
В школе
На почте, и т.д.
Журналисты путешествуют за новостями по всему миру — с геологами и географами, спортсменами и артистами, политиками и бизнесмена¬ми. Журналисты спешат туда, где начинаются новые стройки, где идет война или случилась какая-то ката¬строфа. Они встречаются с учеными и военными, писа¬телями и художниками

А как можно получить информацию?

Дети:
Взять интервью,
Понаблюдать за работой
Записать сюжет о профессии на видеокамеру
Сфотографировать людей разных профессий.
Поучаствовать в работе.
Давайте возьмём всё самое необходимое…(дети одевают диктофоны, беру фотоаппарат)
Можно отправляться на слёт, где вы станете её участниками, а что бы лучше узнать о профессии побываем на занятиях у лучших мастеров - профессионалов. 
Проходят на середину зала, звучит шум, разговоры людей, в микрофон «Приветствуем участников слёта!»
Посмотрите, как много собралось людей (фотографирую). Кто - то пришёл показать своё мастерство, а кто – то поучится. Людей, каких профессий здесь только нет! 

•	Танец – инсценировка (врач, металлурги, парикмахеры, почтальон, машинист)

Сегодня открыты мастер – классы, на которых проводят занятия, учат своему мастерству лучшие профессионалы своего дела.
Я уже заглянула в несколько классов (аудиторий), и сделала фото. Посмотрите (загадываю загадку и показываю иллюстрацию) 

Детки вышли на прогулку.
Вот идут по переулку.
Рядом с ними тетя.
Краше не найдёте!
Кто о них всегда в заботе?
Кто ответит? Что за тётя?
Догадались? Замечательно!
Любят дети ... (Воспитатель) 

Постарайтесь угадать,
Кто всех в мире строже.
Может честь свою отдать,
Потерять - не может!
Он всегда вооружён,
Только не опасен,
Даже кошек и ворон
Защищать согласен.
По мишеням каждый год
Он стреляет в тире,
А порядок наведёт
И в чужой квартире.
Для любого он из нас
Может стать примером!
С кем я встретилась сейчас?
(С милиционером)

Он картину маслом пишет.
Детвора! Ведите тише!
Не мешайте! Осторожно!
Это трудится … (Художник)

Вот и гость особый,
Со всего, что сделал сам
Он снимает пробы.
Каждый ремеслом его
Хоть чуть – чуть владеет,
Только так, как может он,
Вряд ли кто умеет.
Без лосьонов и духов
Пахнет вкусно очень,
Руки чистые готов
Мыть с утра до ночи!
Он умеет отличать
Третье от второго.
Кто он просто угадать
Это, конечно, … (Повар)

Давайте вместе заглянем в несколько аудиторий. 
(Подходят к первому столу, детей встречает родитель.)
Здравствуйте!
Здравствуйте ребята. Сегодня у меня в классе собрались архитекторы. А вы знаете кто это такие?
Дети отвечают. 
Хороший архитектор сначала строит в уме дом та¬кой, какой вам нужно. Затем — рисует свои задумки на чертежах, так чтобы строителям было понятно, что делать.
Хороший дом должен быть прочным, теплым, кра¬сивым, удобным, светлым. Он должен красиво выгля¬деть среди соседних домов и не портить своим видом пейзаж. В работе архитектора есть что-то от художни¬ка, а что-то от инженера. Это очень интересная, но трудная профессия. И очень древняя.
Сегодня мы решили пофантазировать, создать Сказочную улицу, на которой будут стоять красивые замки.
Спасибо! Давайте заглянем в другой класс.

Здравствуйте!
Здравствуйте ребята. Сегодня у меня в классе собрались инженеры - конструкторы. А вы знаете кто это такие?
Дети отвечают.
Первые инженеры были военными. Они создавали военную технику и укрепления. Но вот появились мирные машины. Люди построили железные дороги, заводы и фабрики. Машины стали работать в воздухе и под водой. Всю эту технику создают и делают все лучше и лучше ин¬женеры. Всю сложную технику сначала инженеры придумы¬вают в голове, а затем делают чертежи на бумаге. По чертежам рабочие собира¬ют из деталей нужную машину. 
Любая техника вокруг нас когда-то была придума¬на инженерами.
Сегодня жизнь невозможна без транспорта и поэтому мы решили поработать над созданием новых современных машин.
Спасибо за интересный рассказ.
Давайте заглянем ещё в один класс.

Здравствуйте!
Здравствуйте ребята. Сегодня у меня в классе собрались модельеры - дизайнеры. А вы знаете кто это такие?
Дети отвечают.
Прежде, чем портной сошьёт наряд, его придумает и нарисует художник. Такие художники называются «модельеры», «Дизайнеры». Они придумывают новые наряды – фасон одежды, делают её удобной и нарядной. Профессия модельера требует фантазии, выдумки, развитого чувства красоты.

А вы хотите поучаствовать в работе мастер – класса? А специалисты вам помогут.
Дети рассаживаются по желанию за столы и приступают к работе.
Архитекторы - Создайте чертежи замков на ваших экранах с помощью геометрических форм. 
 (Дети придумывают и выкладывают картинку - схему будущего здания.)
Конструкторы - создают чертежи новых машин.
Модельеры – рисуют платья, юбки разных фасонов, раскрашивают и украшают бисером, блёстками.
Звучит музыка. Воспитатель подходит к детям и делает интервью.
Дети говорят в свои диктофоны.  Я участвую в создании новой машины. Хочу создать грузовую машину, я создаю модель бального платья. Выкладывает работы на выставку. Дети убирают всё со стола. И подходят к воспитателю. 

Понравилось вам принимать участие на занятиях мастер – класса. Тогда скажите спасибо мастерам и попрощайтесь.

Звучит голос: «Приглашаем всех в зал отдыха, где с помощью весёлого танца предлагаем вам хорошо зарядиться энергией на весь день»

•	Двигательная минутка  «Буги – вуги»

Звучит голос: «Приглашаем всех на выставку»
Ребята, посмотрите, какую сказочную улицу создали архитекторы. Хотели бы вы жить на ней. В каком бы замке хотела жить Настя? 
А здесь мы видим работы инженеров – конструкторов по созданию новых современных машин. Расскажи Ваня, о своей машине.
А эта яркая выставка – работа мастеров модельеров – дизайнеров. О чем бы ты хотела рассказать всем, глядя на эти наряды.

Звучит голос: «Наш слёт закончил свою работу. Спасибо всем кто принимал в нём участие. До свидания, до новых встреч».

Воспитатель собирает всех в круг. Ребята, сегодня мы побывали с вами на слёте лучших профессиональных мастеров. Понравилось вам? Что на этом слёте понравилось тебе… (дети говорят в свой диктофон).  
Вот сколько материала вы наговорили на свои диктофоны, а я сделала несколько снимков. Думаю, что с ролью журналистов вы справились и у редактора достаточно материала для статьи о проведении слёта «Лучшие профессиональные мастера». Свои диктофоны и фотографии мы отправим в редакцию.

----------


## Иннокентьевна

Лена  (Кимким) у  меня  есть  такой  конспект  занятия  «Труд  взрослых». 
Из  книгиГ.М.Блинова  «Познавательное  развитие  детей  5-7лет»
http://narod.ru/disk/673992001/%D0%A...0%A5.docx.html 
Есть  еще  занятия  из  книги  Волчкова  В.Н.  «Конспекты  занятий  в  старшей  группе»
«Кто  нас  воспитывает», « Откуда  текут  молочные  реки», «Кто  построил  новый  дом»,
«Кто  нас  обувает, Одевает», «Мебельная  фабрика», «кем  ты  будешь,  когда  станешь  взрослым» Если  надо  то  отсканирую, только  вечером.



> Девочки, у кого есть что-нибудь интересное по ознакомлению детей с трудом взрослых, с профессиями?

----------


## Seele - нем

Потапова В.Т. Беседы о профессиях 4-7 лет  http://www.twirpx.com/file/262769/

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Девочки, у кого есть что-нибудь интересное по ознакомлению детей с трудом взрослых, с профессиями?


Лена, если только ссылки с интернета:
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/508934/ "Все работы хороши" (ознакомление дошкольников с профессиями) автор:Жихарева Надежда Авенировна (из опыта работы)
http://detsadd.narod.ru/index_2_7_8.html Методическая разработка мастер-класса по ознакомлению детей дошкольного возраста с профессиями «Все работы хороши!» Автор: Абраменко Татьяна Викторовна. 
http://5ballov.qip.ru/referats/preview/91294/1 - это курсовая работа. сильно не вчитывалась, но вроде теория не плохая. 
http://www.detskiysad.ru/trud/t01.html - опять теория. Опыт работы по трудовому воспитанию. автор: Бабенко Ю.Б., воспитатель МДОУ д/c № 30, г. Еманжелинск

----------


## nadenka 1989

девочки нашла сайт, где очень много информации для консультаций, разные книги ширмочки, все для оформления группы и раздевалки, а также д/сада. вот ссылка:http://skyclipart.ru/detsad/

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Здравствуйте, уважаемые педагоги, я музыкальный руководитель с Казахстана, у нас идет конкурс "Лучший воспитатель года" в нашем городе, может кто подскажет как лучше делать презентацию себя, может образец есть какой-нибудь, моя подруга воспитатель прошла на второй тур, и сейчас за 2 дня нужно срочно что-нибудь сделать, может подскажете куда обратиться или будем рады любой помощи! можно  на адрес muz_olga@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## buba_nata

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые педагоги, я музыкальный руководитель с Казахстана, у нас идет конкурс "Лучший воспитатель года" в нашем городе, может кто подскажет как лучше делать презентацию себя, может образец есть какой-нибудь, моя подруга воспитатель прошла на второй тур, и сейчас за 2 дня нужно срочно что-нибудь сделать, может подскажете куда обратиться или будем рады любой помощи! можно  на адрес muz_olga@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!


Оля, у нас есть тема воспитатель года http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%EE%E4%E0-quot  Посмотрите, там есть примеры

----------


## marinamama

> Девочки, у кого есть что-нибудь интересное по ознакомлению детей с трудом взрослых, с профессиями?


У меня есть наглядный  материал для детей по ознакомлению с трудом взрослых( взято где - то в инете), посмотрите, может быть,  пригодится.
http://ifolder.ru/20627583

----------


## Radmila

> Добрий вечір! Підкажіть, будь ласка, як правильно пишуться накази про повторний інструктаж з питань охорони праці (пожежної безпеки).


Согласно п.(указываете пункт  правил по пожарной безопасности) ПББ (название правил пожарной безопасности вашей страны), в соответствии с планом мероприятий по пожарной безопасности (наименование вашего садика)
приказываю:
1. Провести повторный инструктаж по пожарной безопасности со всеми сотрудниками (название ДОУ) с отметкой о проведении в "Журнале противопожарного инструктажа" до (указываете дату)
2. Назначить ответственным за проведение повторного инструктажа по пожарной безопасности ответственного за пожарную безопасность (назвагие ДОУ) Ф.И.О.
3.Контроль за исполнением настоящего приказа оставляю за собой. 

Подпись ваша.
Росписи всех сотрудников с указанием их должности.

Примечание: если сотрудников много разбейте их на структуры. Тогда в первом пункте (вместо со всеми сотрудниками) пишите: с педагогическим персоналом - дата; учебно-вспомогательным персоналом - дата; с младшим обслуживающим персоналом - дата.  Если за пожарную безопасность отвечаете вы сами, второй пункт уберите. Или напишите, что ответственность за проведение инструктажа возлагаете на себя. 

Если есть конкретная тема для повторного инструктажа - можете тоже указать. У нас в это время обычно проходят инструктажи по безопасности проведения новогодних праздников. А в "Журнале регистрации проведения противопожарного инструктажа"  - как обычно: дата, Ф.И.О., должность, вид инструктажа, росписи инструктирующего и инструктируемого.

----------


## www наталья

*baterflay-13*, посмотрите может вам пригодится вот такая диагностика
*Проверяем знания дошкольников по ПДД*
Младший дошкольный возраст
1.	Что такое улица?
2.	На какие части делится улица (проезжая часть - тротуар)?
3.	Какие названия улиц вы знаете?
4.	Что помогает пешеходам перейти проезжую часть?
5.	На какой сигнал светофора можно переходить дорогу?
Средний дошкольный возраст
1.	Что такое дорога?
2.	Где расположен тротуар? Почему люди могут ходить только по тротуару?
3.	Где люди должны переходить улицу?
4.	Когда можно переходить улицу?
5.	Какие сигналы есть у светофора? Что они обозначают?
6.	Почему нельзя играть на дороге?
7.	Какие виды транспорта вы знаете?
Старший дошкольный возраст
1.	Как называется часть улицы, по которой едут машины?
2.	Как называется часть улицы, отведенная для пешеходов?
3.	Кого называют пешеходом?
4.	Где безопасно переходить улицу?
5.	Как найти место перехода улицы?
6.	Как перейти через дорогу?
7.	Что обозначает красный (зеленый, желтый) сигнал светофора для пешеходов, водителей?
8.	Как нужно переходить улицу вблизи остановки маршрутного транспорта?
9.	Почему нельзя играть на дороге?
10. Почему по тротуару нельзя ходить толпой?
11.	Назовите виды транспорта,
12.	На каких машинах устанавливают сигнал «Сирена»?
13.	Для чего вдоль дорог поставлены знаки?
14.	Какие знаки вам известны, что они обозначают?
15.	Какие правила необходимо соблюдать пассажиру общественного транспорта?

_и еще есть посложнее диагностика_

*Проверка знаний правил дорожного движения в старшей группе.*
1.	Что такое дорога?
Дорога - часть улицы, по которой движутся машины, а также тротуар, обочина, разделительные полосы.
2.	Что такое тротуар?
Тротуар - часть дороги, по которой ходят люди (пешеходы), он находится рядом с проезжей частью или отделен от нее газоном.
3.	Кого называют пешеходом?
Пешеходом называется человек, идущий по дороге, тротуару, обочине или переходящий улицу?
4.	Почему нельзя ходить пол проезжей части?
По проезжей части нельзя ходить потому, что едут машины. Пешеход идущий по дороге, мешает водителям, по его вине может произойти авария или погибнуть люди.
5.	Где можно переходить улицу?
Улицу можно переходить в специальных местах - пешеходных переходах. Если вблизи переходов нет, нежно убедиться, что нет движущегося транспорта, и только тогда переходить улицу,
6.	Для чего нужен светофор?
Светофор нужен для регулирования движения машин и пешеходов. Он показывает, когда нужно ехать машинам, когда переходить улицу пешеходам.
7.	Какие бывают светофоры?
Светофоры бывают двух видов: для машин и для пешеходов.
8.	Какие сигналы подает светофор и что означает каждый сигнал?
Красный - запрещает движение транспорта, желтый - предупредительный, приготовиться, зеленый движение разрешено.
9.	Какие сигналы подает светофор для пешеходов? Красный силуэт человека - стоять, зеленый - идти
10.	Кто управляет машиной? Машиной управляет водитель.


*Проверка знаний правил дорожного движения в подготовительной  группе.*
1. Что такое улица?
Улица - часть села е дорогой, дорожными знаками, пешеходными переходами, домами, школами и д/с,
2.	Что такое дорога?
Дорога - часть улицы, по которой движутся машины, а также тротуар, обочина, разделительные полосы.
3.	Что такое тротуар?
Тротуар - часть дороги, по которой ходят люди (пешеходы), он находится рядом с проезжей частью или отделен от нее газоном.
4.	Для чего нужен светофор?
Светофор нужен для регулирования движения машин и пешеходов. Он показывает, когда нужно ехать машинам, когда переходить улицу пешеходам.
5.	Что такое проезжая часть?
Это часть дороги, предназначенная для движения транспорта. Она бывает одно- и двух- сторонняя, границы которых обозначены разделительными полосами.
6.	Что такое пешеходный переход?
Это участок проезжей части, обозначенной зеброй и предназначенный для движения пешеходов через дорогу.
7.	Что такое перекресток?
ПЕРЕКРЕСТОК - место пересечения двух дорог.
8.	Что такое остановка?
Это место где останавливается транспорт для посадки и высадки пассажиров.
9.	Какие сигналы подает светофор и что означает каждый сигнал?
Красный - запрещает движение транспорта, желтый - предупредительный, приготовиться, зеленый движение разрешено.
10.	Кто управляет машиной? 
Машиной управляет водитель.
11.	Где ребенку можно играть, когда он выходит из дома на прогулку? Можно играть на детской площадке вол дворе.
12.	Должен ли ребенок быть внимательным, играя во дворе?
Нужно быть очень внимательным, потому что во двор часто заезжают машину. Они могут ехать на большой скорости и сбить ребенка.
13.	Почему нельзя играть на проезжей части?
Потому что проезжая часть предназначена для движения транспорта.
14.	почему нельзя играть около проезжей части?
Играя около проезжей части, ребенок может увлечься и выскочить на дорогу, попасть под машину.
15.	Почему нельзя играть с мячом около проезжей части?
Когда играешь с мячом вблизи проезжей части, мяч может выскочить на дорогу, погнавшись за ним, можно попасть под машину.
16.	Почему нельзя ездить на велосипеде по проезжей части?
Ездить на велосипеде по проезжей части разрешается детям после 14 дет. Маленькие должны ездить на велосипедах на детских площадках, во дворах, в специально отведенных местах.
17.	Почему нельзя кататься на санках около проезжей части? Можно выехать на проезжую часть, попасть под машину.

----------


## buba_nata

> Девчонки, помогите, подкиньте идейку!!! Тема такая: Охорона праці очима дітей. (Охрана труда глазами детей) - коллективную работу надо придумать, и провести с детьми, и срок нам то установили до 10.12, а у вас акция подобная проводилась? Помогите, жду помощи...


У нас подобная акция не проводилась, а вот на Украине идет в полную силу (посмотрела в инете) и вот что нашла:
http://www.krivoy-rog.com/index.php?...2213&Itemid=88
Может это поможет...
А коллективную работу можно выбрать исходя из того, где и кем работают большинство родителей. У нас, например, угольный разрез и много родителей работают именно там. Вот и нарисовать можно как безопасно работать и чем пользоваться на угольном разрезе. Конечно проводится большая предварительная работа..

И еще прикол...
Смотря по запросу нашла вот такой ответ на вопрос - если у кого сочинение на тему "Охрана труда глазами детей"
Цитата:" К сожалению есть только на тему "Методика оцеки и выбора естественного укрытия, при игре в прятки в закрытых помещениях с детьми старшего дошкольного возраста"
Смеялась до слез....

----------


## кимким

> Снежинки!!! Есть идеи?! У нас конкурс на "Снежинку сада" (точно не скажу как называют этот конкурс, заведующая сказала на бегу. Жду советов и схем!!! Может интересные и не стандартные решения проблемы со снежинками!
> Буду признательна за помощь!


Очень нравятся вот эти объемные снежинки, правда, фото не очень качественное



В архиве -  книга «Снежинки», схемы для вырезания и снежинки, которые на фотографии.

http://narod.ru/disk/1034373001/%D0%...D0%98.rar.html

А вот за эти снежинки спасибо авторам, по-моему, я их брала здесь же на форуме у музыкантов.

----------


## snegirr

у меня дома поселилась вот такая снежинка. А ее подружка  в садике, тоже на конкурсе. ))
взято отсюда http://stranamasterov.ru/node/34297?k=all&u=13991, я ее чуть-чуть модифицировала. получилось хорошо.

----------


## buba_nata

Девчата, спасибо за идеи, помогли. и вот что нашла в инете
http://www.vsehobby.ru/snezhinka_iz_bumagi.html - сделала сегодня, только полосок нарезала больше 9 шт, получилось ажурной.
http://basik.ru/handmade/handmade_snowflakes/
Еще понравилась сладка-снежинка, но ссылку не сохранила

----------


## mamapartizana

> Девочки,помогите подобрать материал по теме"Воспитание культурно- гигиенических навыков у младших детей".


У меня вот что есть Очень интересные стихи для малышей про еду и сам процесс

Вот и полдник подошел, 
Сели дети все за стол. 
Чтобы не было беды, 
Вспомним правила еды: 
Наши ноги не стучат, 
Наши язычки молчат. 
За обедом не сори, 
Насорил — так убери.

А у нас есть ложки 
Волшебные немножко. 
Вот — тарелка, вот — еда. 
Не осталось и следа.

На моей тарелочке 
Рыженькая белочка, 
Чтоб она была видна, 
Все съедаю я до дна.
Пей, дружок, томатный сок, 
Будешь строен и высок.

Глубоко и мелко, 
Корабли в тарелке, 
Вот кораблик плывет, 
Заплывает прямо в рот.

«Не хочу есть манную кашу!» — 
Кричала девочка Маша. 
«Правильно» — думала каша,
Хорошая девочка Маша».

Бери ложку, бери хлеб,
И скорее за обед.

Посадим на ложку
Капустку, картошку — и спрячем!
Попробуй найди! 
Не видно на ложке 
Капустки, картошки. 
И нет на тарелке — гляди!

Час обеда подошел, 
Сели деточки за стол.

Сначала он в поле большом 
колосится, 
Потом в амбаре крестьянском 
хранится. 
Затем он в пекарне печется 
И мягким, душистым на стол 
подается.

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки,помогите подобрать материал по теме"Воспитание культурно- гигиенических навыков у младших детей".Эта тема выбрана по самообразованию.Помогите ,пожалуйста.


РЕШЕНИЕ 
задач обучения дошкольников столовому этикету, пути их реализации.

1. Работа с сотрудниками ДОУ
•	Ознакомление с  правилами этикета;
•	создание атмосферы общей культуры и красоты;
•	приобретение спецодежды и фартуков для помощников воспитателей и воспитателей
2. Работа с детьми
•	формирование навыков, обучение правилам пользования столовыми приборами
•	закрепление и совершенствование полученных знаний и навыков в социальной действительности
3. Создание необходимой МТБ и развивающего предметного пространства
•	оборудование столовой для детей старшего возраста;
•	приобретение ложечек-обучалочек для детей 2-го и 3-го года жизни
•	приобретение новой посуды, подставок для салфеток;
•	фоновая музыка, аудиоаппаратура;
•	накопление демонстрационного материала, фотоматериалов, картин по сервировке стола
•	изготовление и приобретение дидактических игр, пособий специальной литературы.
4. Работа с родителями
•	ознакомление с  правилами столового этикета;
•	участие в праздниках;
•	консультирование;
•	шпаргалки для родителей;
•	методические посылки.

----------


## leonora_

> Девочки,помогите подобрать материал по теме"Воспитание культурно- гигиенических навыков у младших детей".Эта тема выбрана по самообразованию.Помогите ,пожалуйста.




Работа не моя, СПАСИБО девочкам.

----------


## pedagogovna

businka-ua  
http://narod.ru/disk/1211902001/%D0%...0Word.doc.html  здесь идеи для игр

----------


## Olsa

> ВСЕМ ДОБРОГО ВРЕМЕНИ СУТОК!
> Девочки выручайте, у нас будет проходить конкурс на лучшее дидактическое пособие (своими руками),может у кого-то есть идеи,наработки,поделитесь пожалуйста.
> Пособие может быть по развитию речи,логике,мелкой моторике,...,а впрочем,что у ВАС будет и за то спасибо.
> ЗАРАНЕЕ ВСЕМ БЛАГОДАРНА!!!


Посмотрите вот по этой ссылочке в разделе "Игротека" http://www.vospitalochka.ru/forum.php И вот здесь ещё http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/246...ubric/1554408/

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки!Подскажите,пожалуйста!Скоро МО по правовому воспитанию  старшая группа(на украинском языке).Нужны песни стихи,а еще лучше конспект занятия.Или подскажите куда обратится.


Может здесь, что найдете http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...31#post3828231

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки,помогите подобрать материал по теме"Воспитание культурно- гигиенических навыков у младших детей".Эта тема выбрана по самообразованию.Помогите ,пожалуйста.


 Где то скачала, но автора не знаю. Спасибо автору!


И еще нашла, но не для младших

ВЕЖЛИВЫЕ СЛОВА
СЛОВО "Пожалуйста"

Слово это словно ключик,
Золотой и сказочный,
Словно самый светлый лучик,
Звать его “ Пожалуйста ”.

Во дворе, в семье, в саду,
Слово это трудится,
У того, кто с ним в ладу,
Все на свете сбудется. 


Подумаем, порисуем, поиграем: 

• Нарисуй слово Пожалуйста в виде золотого ключика. 

• Как трудится слово Пожалуйста во дворе, в семье и в садике? 

• Почему слово “ Пожалуйста ” очень важное? 

• Вспомните случай из своей жизни, когда “ Пожалуйста ” вам помогло. 

• Как нужно произносить слово “ Пожалуйста ”, чтобы оно согрело даже самого хмурого человека? Произнесите так это слово. 


СПАСИБО

Спасибо маме за заботу
И папе за его работу,
Сестре и брату за компанию
И бабушке за понимание.

Спасибо всем учителям,
И воспитателям и няням,
Спасибо , что гордятся нами
И добрым учат нас делам. 


Подумаем, порисуем, поиграем: 
За что вы говорите “Спасибо” своим родным? 
Какое слово дружит со словом “Спасибо” ? 
Попросите детей встать в круг и дайте одному из детей красивый шарик. Ребенок, получивший шарик, должен сказать своему соседу по кругу спасибо за что-либо доброе, а затем передать ему шарик. Игра заканчивается, когда все в круге поблагодарят друг друга.

----------


## buba_nata

И вот еще нашла
Волшебная расческа 

Я волшебная расческа,
Я дружу с любой прической,
Все мне, братцы, по плечу,
Я украсить вас хочу.

Если волосы опрятны,
Всем вокруг вы так приятны,
Все любуются на вас,
Отвести не могут глаз.


По прочитанным стихотворениям раздела "Стихи детям". 
Подумаем, порисуем, поиграем: 

• Дружишь ли ты со своей расческой? 

• Кто тебя причесывает? 

• Какие прически тебе нравятся больше всего? 

• Какую прическу ты будешь носить, когда станешь взрослым? 

• Попросите детей принести свои расчески. Дети по очереди показывают свои расчески и рассказывают, как они трудятся.


Трудолюбивая вода 


Время ванну принимать:
Ждет водичка, не дождется,
Поработать ей придется,
Ручки, ножки отмывать.

Спинку вымыть с мылом - братцем
И с мочалкою сестрой,
Нелегко воде порой,
Если ей не подчиняться.

Обижается водица -
Грязь не украшает лица.
Кто красивым хочет стать,
Воду должен уважать. 


Подумаем, порисуем, поиграем: 
Какие еще братцы и сестрички есть у воды (губка, порошок, щетка, тряпка, ведерко, лейка)? 
Дружишь ли ты с водой? 
За что нужно уважать водичку? 
Почему иногда водичка обижается на детей?

----------


## leonora_

> Я не понимаю по украински,переведите ,пожалуйста.А за идею и помощь спасибо


Как за стол садитесь, 
Правила вспоминайте,
А как все вспомните – 
Есть начинайте.

Наши дети городов и сел 
Правила эти знают. 
Локти не кладут на стол 
И не зевают.

Моют руки перед тем,
 Как за стол садиться. 
Знают кушать что и чем, 
И не веселиться.

У нас салфетки на столе, 
Сервировка класная 
Мы уже  не малые
 И учимся не напрасно.  

Потому что живем среди людей
И нужно все это знать 
Себя и других мы 
Будем уважать.

Подкоректируйте немножко.

----------


## snegirr

> ВСЕМ ДОБРОГО ВРЕМЕНИ СУТОК!
> Девочки выручайте, у нас будет проходить конкурс на лучшее дидактическое пособие (своими руками),может у кого-то есть идеи,наработки,поделитесь пожалуйста.
> Пособие может быть по развитию речи,логике,мелкой моторике,...,а впрочем,что у ВАС будет и за то спасибо.
> ЗАРАНЕЕ ВСЕМ БЛАГОДАРНА!!!


я начала делать вот такое пособие по развитию речи. 
идею брала отсюда http://www.znaika-club.com.ua/academy1255597062/ (очень много идей для изготовления своми руками), мы с детьми на прогулке собрали вот такие камни. конечно с морскими камушками получается лучше.

----------


## Жюли

> ВСЕМ ДОБРОГО ВРЕМЕНИ СУТОК!
> Девочки выручайте, у нас будет проходить конкурс на лучшее дидактическое пособие (своими руками),может у кого-то есть идеи,наработки,поделитесь пожалуйста.
> Пособие может быть по развитию речи,логике,мелкой моторике,...,а впрочем,что у ВАС будет и за то спасибо.
> ЗАРАНЕЕ ВСЕМ БЛАГОДАРНА!!!


К сожелению не могу выложить картинки, не получается.
Помпоны и щипцы
Требуется сложить при помощи щипцов(пинцет из детской больницы)помпоны в бутылку.
 Упражнение с дыроколом
Нужно вырезать из картона какую-нибудь фигурку, после чего проделать дыроколом отверстия по краю этой фигурки. Теперь нужно взять цветной шнурок или ленточку и продеть ее в отверстия.
 Трубочки для коктейля
Разрежьте на мелкие кусочки разноцветные пластиковые трубочки для коктейля. Упражнение состоит в том, чтобы нанизывать на ниточку эти кусочки в определенном порядке.

Прищепки
Цель упражнения - научить ребенка самостоятельно прищеплять прищепки. Чтобы игра была интересной для ребенка, можно прикреплять прищепки по тематике (то есть лучики к Солнцу, иголки к ежику, дождик к тучке, травку к земле и тому подобное; для этого вам нужно, соответственно, сделать заготовки к Солнцу, ежику и так далее). Необходимо понимать, что это очень сложное для ребенка задание. Не пытайтесь добиться результата сразу. Для начала возьмите руки ребенка в свои и выполните упражнение в месте с ним.

Живые камни 
Нарисуйте на камушках разные картинки акриловыми красками или перманентными маркерами. Это могут быть любые предметы, растения, животные или сказочные персонажи. Эти краски не имеют запаха и не токсичны.
Ребенку будет интересно также выполнить аппликацию из кусочков ткани или бумаги. Поверхность камней можно покрыть лаком.
Теперь можно начинать играть. Выберите с ребенком по 3-4 камушка себе и составьте с предметами, изображенными на них, короткий рассказ/сказку. 
Каждый раз можно использовать разные камушки для составления историй. Кроме того, на камнях можно нарисовать цифры или буквы и использовать их как дидактический материал при обучении ребенка счету и чтению.

Еще мы делали к игре Кафе" Бегимотик" различные поделки из соленого теста(пица, пироженое и т.д.)

----------


## Жюли

Ура! У меня получилось выставить картинки, большое спасибо Наташа и все, все, все нашла ваши объяснения.
Это еще одна игра суть:распределить предметы по форме, по цвету и т.д.

Это "живые камни"



Это помпоны


Это трубочки

Это "дырокол"


Всем удачи!

----------


## Калнауз

> Дорогие воспитатели, помо


   Этот план взят с форума -  "Тематическое планирование лексического материала"
План проведения Недели зимних игр и забав 
Время проведения 	Мероприятие 	Ответственный 
Понедельник, 1 -я половина дня 	День юного скульптора (изготовление снежных и ле¬дяных скульптур, украшений для построек) 	Воспитатели групп 
Понедельник, 2-я половина дня 	"Мы мороза не боимся" (игры-эстафеты для детей старшего возраста) : 
• "На льдине";
 • "Попади в ворота";
 • "Снайпер"; 
• "Кто быстрей". 
Атрибуты: обручи, ворота, клюшки, шайбы, снежки (мячики) , баскетбольная стойка 	Воспитатель по физической культуре 

	Самостоятельная игровая деятельность детей на прогулке 	Воспитатели групп 
Вторник, 1 -я половина дня 	Волшебная сказка (музыкально-игровое развлечение для всего детского сада). Персонажи: Фея, Снеговик, Баба Яга 	Музыкальный руководитель, педагоги и специалисты 
Вторник, 2-я половина дня 	Зимние забавы (совместный досуг с родителями, народные и подвижные игры и забавы) :
 • "Два Мороза"; 
• "Снежная Королева";
 • "Кто быстрее принесет сосульку Деду Морозу";
 • "Кто сильней". 
Атрибуты: канат, декоративные сосульки, костюмы сказочных персонажей. Персонажи: два Мороза, Снежная Королева 	Воспитатель по физической культуре, педагоги и специалисты 

	Самостоятельная игровая деятельность детей на прогулке 	Воспитатели групп 
Среда, 1 -я половина дня 	Зимняя олимпиада (совместные игры и забавы на санках и лыжах для детей средней и старшей возраст¬ных групп) :
 • загадки о снеге, зиме, зимних видах спорта;
 • игра "Санный поезд"; 
• игра "Черепахи"; 
• эстафеты с санками;
 • "На одной лыже" (соревнования лыжников);
• игра "Веер"; 
• игра "Сороконожки на лыжах". 
Атрибуты: санки, лыжи, музыкальное сопровожде¬ние, костюмы сказочных персонажей. Персонажи: Снеговик, Лиса 	Воспитатель по физической культуре, воспитатели групп 
Среда, 2-я половина дня 	День подвижной игры (свободная игровая деятель¬ность по выбору детей) 	Воспитатели групп 

	Самостоятельная игровая деятельность детей на прогулке 	Воспитатели групп 
Четверг, 1 -я половина дня 	Замок для Снежной Королевы (игровой досуг с эле¬ментами конструирования для детей старших воз¬растных групп) . 
Атрибуты: элементы украшений для замка. Персонажи: Снежная Королева, Снеговик, Кай, Герда 	Воспитатели 
	Снежное граффити (украшение участков) . Участву¬ют дети младших возрастных групп. 
Атрибуты: бутылочки с разноцветной краской. Персонажи: Заяц, Белка 	Воспитатели 
Четверг, 2-я половина дня 	Волшебные игры в снежном царстве (совместный до¬суг детей средних групп с родителями) : 
• загадки о снеге, зиме, морозе; 
• игра "Льдинки, ветер и мороз";
 • игра "Кто дальше бросит снежок"; 
• игра "Карусель с канатом";
 • игра "Взятие снежного городка".
 Предварительная работа: постройка снежной кре¬пости. Атрибуты: канат, снежки, султанчики, обручи. Персонажи: Баба Яга, Снеговик, Собака, Зима 	Воспитатель по физической культуре, воспитатели 

	Самостоятельная игровая деятельность детей на прогулке 	Воспитатели групп 
Пятница, 1 -я половина дня 

	Сказка зимнего леса (игровой досуг для детей ранне¬го и младшего дошкольного возраста) :
 • стихи и загадки о зиме, животных; 
• игра "Попади снежком"; 
• игра "Кто больше соберет шишек";
 • игра "Зайка беленький сидит"; 
• игра "Снежинки и снежный ком". 
Персонажи: Зима, Заяц, Лиса, Медведь. Атрибуты: бочонок с медом, костюмы сказочных персонажей, снежки, шишки, корзины 	Воспитатель по физической культуре, воспитатели 
	Зимняя сказка (музыкально-спортивное развлечение для детей старшего дошкольного возраста):
 • игра "Преодолей препятствие";
 • игра "Лисья тропа"; 
• игра "Змейка"; 
• игра "Бездомный заяц".
 Атрибуты: костюмы сказочных персонажей, ворота, обручи, мячи. 
Персонажи: разбойники, злая фея Злорада, Заяц, Снегурочка, Лиса 	Воспитатель по физической культуре, воспитатели 
Пятница, 2-я половина дня 

	День народных игр и забав (совместные игры и заба¬вы с родителями) 	Воспитатели всех возрастных групп 
	Самостоятельная игровая деятельность детей на прогулке 	Воспитатели групп 
В течение всей недели 	Конкурс на лучшую зимнюю постройку 	Воспитатели всех возрастных групп, дети, родители

----------


## po4emy4ka

> ТЕхника безопасности,правила поведения...о сосульках,гололед!!


http://www.luchiksveta.ru/enziklop_k...prirodjav.html - "Лучик света"
Энциклопедия для детей: календарь
Явления природы
Ветер , Гололед (гололедица) , Град , Гроза , Гром , Дождь , Изморозь , Иней , Лед , Ледоход , Листопад , Метель , Молния , Облака , Проталина , Радуга , Роса , Снег , Сосулька , Сугроб , Туман 

http://festival.1september.ru/articles/580394/   "Система работы ДОУ по профилактике травматизма" Загуменнова Елена Наиловна, старший воспитатель  
http://vscolu.ru/korablik/korablik_40.pdf   Электронный журнал для дошкольников   Нина ЖОЛНЕРОВИЧ,  Маргарита КАЛИНОВСКАЯ
УЧИМ  ДЕТЕЙ  БЕЗОПАСНОМУ  ПОВЕДЕНИЮ   
Занятия по теме «Зима»  Лилия ЛАДУТЬКО  Проблемные ситуации  и познавательные задачи

надеюсь, что смогла помочь. 

*девочки, посмотрите "КОРАБЛИК". копирую автора:* 
Здравствуйте,уважаемые читатели!
Я рад,что вы обратили внимание на это информационное издание.
В бесплатном электронном журнале «Кораблик» вы найдёте
качественный и нужный материал, который поможет
вашим детям достойно подготовиться к поступлению в школу,
сделать полезным времяпрепровождение дошкольников,
обогатить домашнее общение совместным решением творческих заданий.
С уважением Валерий Саченко,
редактор электронного журнала «Кораблик»

http://praleska-red.by/content/master_klass_9.pdf
это наш журнал "ПРАЛЕСКА" статьи на русском языке. очень даже ничего.

----------


## кимким

Инна, спасибо огромное. Ссылки бесподобные. Очень понравился электронный журнал «Кораблик». А с журналом «Пралеска» меня впервые познакомила  Светлана (СМИТТИ).
Очень нравится. Так бы хотелось читать его почаще. У меня даже ссылка на него есть, но она какая-то нерабочая (http://praleska-red.by/category/archiv/). Материалы там только за лето и больше обновлений не было. Так интересно,  вставила свою ссылку, она почти такая же как  у тебя.  В чем дело не пойму?

----------


## Irisha1082

*Выставляю книгу о гендерных особенностях детей. Пишу диплом по данной тематике. Может у кого есть еще что-то по данной тематике?*

ДЕВОЧКИ И МАЛЬЧИКИ 3 - 4 ЛЕТ
В СЕМЬЕ И ДЕТСКОМ САДУ
ОГЛАВЛЕНИЕ


Введение - 3

Почему детей желательно воспитывать с учетом их гендерных особенностей? - 8

Девочки и мальчики четвертого года жизни. Какие они? - 13

Подготовка педагогического коллектива к работе с детьми с акцентом на их гендерную идентичность - 17

Формирование у родителей гендерной компетентности - 28

Подбор  материалов и оборудования с учетом гендерных особенностей детей - 41

Руководство игровой деятельностью девочек и мальчиков -  49

Планирование занятий с детьми с акцентом на гендерную идентичность - 56

Праздники девочек и мальчиков - 96

Народный фольклор с акцентом на гендер для мальчиков и о мальчиках - 113

http://narod.ru/disk/3199099001/gend..._2008.doc.html

----------


## pedagogovna

Ketvik, здесь целую тему открыли наши девочки-     http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?131778-ОБЖД

----------


## кимким

[QUOTE=Irisha1082;3913396]*Выставляю книгу о гендерных особенностях детей. Пишу диплом по данной тематике. Может у кого есть еще что-то по данной тематике?*

Посмотрите вот здесь http://www.infant-school.ru/main_book.html  ("спускайтесь" по ссылочке ниже)

Гендер
Некоторые вопросы дифференцированного подхода в физическом воспитании мальчиков и девочек. Н.Бочарова 1997 г.
Анализ теорий полоролевой социализации в современной западной психологии. Т.А. Репина 1985 г.
Ролевая дифференциация пола у дошкольников Я. Л. Коломинский, М. X. Мелтсас
Половая дифференциация и межличностные отношения в детской группе.В. В. Абраменкова
Особенности общения мальчиков и девочек в детском саду Т. А. Репина
Девочки и мальчики 3 - 4 лет в семье и детском саду

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, у кого есть книги детского поэта из Челябинска Николая Шилова? Может быть в детском саду есть? В инете нашла его стихи, но не так много .Замечательный детский поэт. К сожалению умер в прошлом году. Девочки, помогите найти книги...пожалуйста!


Действительно замечательный поэт, к сожалению, не очень известный широкой публике. Есть только несколько стихотворений.

Если Муха после стужи 
Разболеется всерьез, 
Значит, Мухе срочно нужен 
Доктор МУХА-ГОРЛО-НОС 
Ну, а если занеможет 
Жизнерадостный Барбос, 
То несчастному поможет 
Доктор УХО-ГОРЛО-ПЕС.

Кактус-ковбой
На окошке,
На окне,
Верней,
На подоконнике
Едет всадник 
На коне –
Полюбуйся
Конником.
От горшка
Два вершка,
А уже
Герой стишка.

СОБАКА И КОШКА

Солнышко. 
Птички. 
Цветочки. 
Дорожка. 
На ней повстречались 
Собака и Кошка.

«Приличная киска, 
К тому же не бяка, 
Не стоит 
С ней драться, – 
Решила Собака, 
Которую только что с 
Сняли с цепочки, – 

Тем более 
Солнышко, 
Птички, 
Цветочки».

«Не пёсик, 
А душка, – 
Подумала Кошка. 
Ему бы культуры 
Общенья 
Немножко. 
Пожалуй, упрятать 
Пора коготочки, 
Тем более 
Солнышко, 
Птички, 
Цветочки».

Так и прошли они 
Мимо друг друга, 
Никто не скулил, 
Не шипел от испуга. 
Хвостами вильнули 
И сели в тенёчке… 
Да здравствуют 
Солнышко, 
Птички, 
Цветочки!


КИТ

В океане 
Мелкота 
Жить не может 
Без кита. 
Мамы Кильки 
День-деньской 
Разговор ведут 
Такой: 
– Дети! 
Если ураган 
Взбаламутит 
Океан, 
Встреча 
После урагана 
Возле 
Главного фонтана.


ВСЕ НЕ

Воробей, 
Воробей, 
Ты из лужицы 
НЕ пей, 
Из подсолнуха 
НЕ клюй, 
Во все стороны 
НЕ плюй, 
На дороге 
НЕ скачи, 
Клювом в окна 
НЕ стучи, 
Возле кошек 
НЕ садись, 
Со скворцами 
НЕ дерись. 
Если выполнишь 
Все НЕ, 
Будешь правильным 
Вполне. 
Только правильных 
Зануд 
Воробьями 
НЕ зовут.


МУХА В КЕФИРЕ

Раз, два, 
Три, четыре – 
Муха 
Плавает в кефире. 
Я согласен, что бокал 
Не Ока 
И не Байкал, 
Но и муха 
Не карась – 
Еле вы-ка-раб-ка-лась. 
– Извините, – 
Говорит, – 
Если очень 
Кислый вид.


ХРЮШКА

– Есть, – 
Сказала Хрюшка, – 
У меня 
Подружка. 
Мне давно 
Охота 
Подарить ей 
Фото. 
Уберите 
Крышку, 
Наведите 
Вспышку. 
И скажите Мужу, 
Пусть подыщет 
Лужу.

На кого я похож 

Я совсем не похож на кота —
У меня ни усов, ни хвоста.
Я совсем не похож на пингвина —
У меня от купанья ангина.

Я совсем не похож на коня —
Нет подков на ногах у меня.
Я, наверное, родственник льву,
Потому что частенько реву. Тихо

----------


## strelka_64

Книга И.П.Шелухиной "Мальчики и девочки" (дифференцированный подход к воспитанию детей старшего дошкольного возраста). Извините, пока только начало. Постараюсь остальное выложить побыстрее.
http://www.sharemania.ru/0232880

----------


## strelka_64

Продолжение книги И.П.Шелухиной "Мальчики и девочки"
http://www.sharemania.ru/0145465

----------


## strelka_64

И.П.Шелухина "Мальчики и девочки" - конец
http://www.sharemania.ru/0165602

----------


## po4emy4ka

> помогите с информацией:какие обязанности профора,может кто из вас работает,в чём заключается,сложно ли это?


обязанностей много, а прав никаких... я чуть не вляпалась... 
основное, и думаю, что так должно быть во всех садах, отстаивать права членов профсоюза. у нас профорг подписывает некоторые документы вместе с заведующей, конечно, проводит собрания, ведет протоколы (или кто-то из проф. актива), распределяет поощрения, отстаивает работников перед начальством (бывают случаи...), готовит юбилейные, праздничные программы для сотрудников (вместе с активом), а также накрывают столы сладкие, покупают цветы и подарки, без конца собирают деньги (праздники, юбилеи, похороны...). председатель профкома не обязана все на себя взваливать и тащить. только надо уметь организовывать работу. все равно основная ответственность лежит на председателе. ааа, еще забыла - ходит на совещания, собрания без конца, часто в свое личное время. 

у нас председателю дают 1 день в месяц для профработы. раньше она могла в этот день тупо дома посидеть, сказать, что писала, бегала, занималась профработой. сейчас начальство потребовало ее присутствие в детском саду. т.е. обычный рабочий день, только без детей. 

если администрация, коллектив хорошие, то профоргу легко работать. у нас получилось последнее время, что профорг в оппозиции. не легко ей. не того выбрали... конфликты есть. меня на место председателя пророчили. 1,5 года в профактиве работала. мне не понравилось, ушла. тут своей работы воз и маленькая тележка, а еще общественной деятельностью ОБЯЗАН заниматься. я не могу по указу что-то готовить. мне больше нравится ОТ ДУШИ! как душа просит для людей, которые мне очень симпатичны - делаю хорошие праздники. а по УКАЗАНИЮ не могу. сильно напрягает. да еще видение праздника не совпадает с администрацией. я люблю расколбас, а наша администрация - партсобрания. 

примерно так у нас в саду. поговори с бывшим профоргом, подумай. ну, если у вас доплачивают что, тогда другой разговор. у нас  - все на общественных началах. удачи! и принять правильное решение! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## buba_nata

> Здравствуйте!!!помогите с информацией:какие обязанности профора,может кто из вас работает,в чём заключается,сложно ли это?


 Профорг, это определенный склад характера, я бы лично не пошла ни когда. У нас профорг не изменен уже 6 лет, с надтарифного доплачиваем за ее работу 10%. Очень сильный, под ее руководством много добились, многое сделали. Раньше надтарифный распределяли между "любимчиками", теперь все как положено по положению, про который раньше не видели и не слышали. Разработкой положений и трудовых договоров, соглашений как раз занимается профорг. Все документы касающиеся коллектива все это подписывает профорг. А вот праздниками у нас он не занимается, есть профсоюзный комитет, куда вхожу я и еще 1 человек. Вот этим мы и занимаемся. Организация всяких родов праздничных программ, закупкой призов и т.д. Освобожденный профорг всех образовательных учреждений у нас сидит в гороно. А наш уже подчиняется ему. Конфликты с заведующей у профорга конечно были, есть и будут. Но наш умеет как то этот конфликт погасить, как то успокоить, вот по этому это и определенный склад характера...

----------


## po4emy4ka

> таких мастериц на все руки - в стиле ярмарки


есть музыка хорошая + и -. так и называется - "ЯРМАРКА". там слова можно переделать и если девочка поет и танцует, под минусовочку забомбить интересненький номерочек. переделывать текста не умею, Бог не дал. но есть среди нас такие. точно знаю. 
http://files.mail.ru/7JVPQK - минус
http://files.mail.ru/5TOVWC - плюс. 

на словах каждый может. а под музыку? удачи!!!

----------


## buba_nata

> *Милые девочки, коллеги!* Очень надо помочь одной молодой молодой воспитательнице. Она прошла уже все круги ада в конкурсе "Воспитатель года", осталось немножко терпения.


Отправила в личку, но решила, что и вам может пригодится (правда уже наверно выставляла)
Нашла только само представления свое на начало, а вот конец видать с концом ушел, там как раз было представления сбитня, у нас кулинарная направленность была. Но может натолкнет на мысль
Появляется в русском костюме с корзиной плетеной.
Здравствуйте! Люди добрые! (Кладет поясные поклоны участникам, гостям).
Мир дому вашему! 
Богатства в хоромы ваши!
Ума в головы ваши!
А звать-то меня Наталия!
По батюшки Викторовна. 
По фамилии Косыгина.
Добиралась я к вам долго
С «Колобка» моя дорога
И привела меня сюда
Профессиональная судьба:
«Хочу на людей посмотреть,
Да себя показать» - как в дорогу собиралась 
В костюм русский наряжалась!
Костюм мой праздничный, богатый
Одета я в шелка и злато;
На собольем меху шубейка,
Пышна на лямках душегрея
Рубаха с широким рукавом на мне
Юбка атласа узорного спадает к земле
Одежда традиционного свободного покроя
Кокошник….. Платок,
Чтоб с головой покрытой на улице ходить

Как на конкурс наш спешила
(Перечисляет по пальцам)
-Игры народные учила, русский эпос зубрила,
Игрушки мастеров умельцев подбирала,
Ярмарочные пляски, загадки познавала, 
Угощение для детей и гостей зготовляла,
Памятки для участниц конкурса составляла.
В корзину все собрала (поднимает) на конкурс с собой принесла.
Прошу любить и жаловать! 
Жюри - хорошими оценками баловать! 
Участницам - удачи, успехов сей час! 
А зрителям - дружно поддерживать нас! (Поясной поклон).


В само представлении, нужно было и про костюм сказать, поэтому и слова про него.

----------


## baryssveta

Очень интересная тема: изготовление мобиля (на старых дисках разного диаметра дети намазывают разноцветный пластилин (по фото планет), отдельно изготовили кольцо у Сатурна - вырезала из потолочной плитки и прикрепила с помощью лески), купили светящиеся наклейки звезд, планет, наклеили на синюю самоклейку-и на стену, ксерили космические раскраски-дети раскрашивали, смотрели серию презентаций (исследователи космоса, планеты, кометы...), смотрели мультики :"Белка и Стрелка","Астрономия для самых маленьких", изготовили макеты пластилиновые, играли в игры с космической тематикой(подвижные, сюжетные-с изготовлением атрибутов для игры).

----------


## Seele - нем

Книга Скоролуповой «Покорение космоса».

http://www.twirpx.com/file/241622/

----------


## strelka_64

> Так что более подробно с проблемами девочки, тогда и решения быстрее получите и советов больше.


Наташа, скачала один из ваших файлов http://narod.ru/disk/18121823000/toy_1.pdf.htm . а он не открывается. Чем открыть, не знаю. Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## baryssveta

А нет ли у кого-нибудь минуса песни "Был бы только музыкант"? http://stg591.ifolder.ru/download/?2...xRwsP5KA%3D%3D

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, нужна призентация по ФЭМП, на любую тему. Может быть у кого нибудь есть. Заранее спасибо.


Посмотрите по ссылки http://viki.rdf.ru/cat/matematika/, если не найдете еще ссылки выставлю

----------


## Наталя Канчура

Ссылки на основы теории психолого-педагогического проектирования (или П3):
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/411617/
http://ds-378.nios.ru/p12aa1.html
http://doshvozrast.ru/metodich/konsultac04.htm
http://vospitatel.com.ua/category/proekty.html

Занятия проводим с углублением творческих заданий. Очень понравилась подача материала в книге  А.Лопатина и М.Скребцова "СЕКРЕТЫ МАСТЕРСТВА" 
62 урока о профессиях и мастерах, жаль, что только часть книги. 
Если у кого-то есть полная версия, поделитесь, пожалуйста.

Со своей группой я хочу провести проект по теме "Повар" (линии: овощи-фрукты, труд повара, столовые приборы тд. С родителями - любимый рецепт нашей семьи...) Это только зарисовки, а пока ломаю голову.

Буду благодарна любой помощи.

----------


## buba_nata

> Уважаемые коллеги! срочно! помогите! нужен конспект гинастики пробуждения во 2 мл.группе: гим.в кроватках, дыхательная, корригирующая, точечный массаж и т.д.в сюжетной форме. помогите пожалуйста! времени мало искать!буду очень благодарна!


Нашла все инете, спасибо АВТОРАМ, что подработала, что добавила...

Картотека гимнастика для глаз.doc
бодрящая гимнастика.doc
ГИМНАСТИКА ПОСЛЕ СНА.docx
Дыхательные упражнения.docx
физкульт минутки.doc
Физкультминутки2.docx
Релаксации.docx

----------


## кимким

Наташа, спасибо за замечательную подборку материала по бодрящей гимнастике.

Вот еще нашла на Ютубе

----------


## strelka_64

Для Алусика

Посмотрите здесь. может быть, что-нибудь и пригодится
http://www.moi-detsad.ru/metod45-3.html 
http://www.deti-66.ru/forteachers/ki...hing/1780.html
http://www.detsadclub.ru/index.php/k...pa-i-moya-mama

----------


## strelka_64

> Нужен материал для открытого занятия во второй младшей группе на тему "Семья" совместно с родителями: игры, стихи, музыка...


Вот ещё кое-что
http://dou29.ru/index.php?option=com...id=44&Itemid=7
http://dou29.ru/index.php?option=com...id=44&Itemid=7

----------


## Neffy

:Smile3:  Тематическое занятие  «ПОЭЗИЯ А.Л. БАРТО»
http://narod.ru/disk/4787882001/%D0%...D0%B5.doc.html

----------


## IGalkina

> Девочки, может у кого есть материал для родительской конференции " Подготовка к школе". Очень нужно.


У меня есть конспект родительского собрания  http://narod.ru/disk/4829195001/%D1%...D0%B5.doc.html    и вот ссылка на конспект консультации для родителей 
http://festival.1september.ru/authors/101-733-242/

----------


## Neffy

Игры по теме Декоративно-прикладное искусство!

http://narod.ru/disk/4914860001/%D0%...D0%B0.doc.html

----------


## Neffy

[QUOTE=zarinka;3941079]Большое спасибо что откликнулись, но ссылка не работает, такой страницы не существует.[/QU

Я перезалила. Попробуйте ещё разок. http://narod.ru/disk/4923498001/%D0%...D0%B0.doc.html

----------


## Neffy

Теория по музыкально-дидактическим играм.

http://narod.ru/disk/4925951001/%D0%...D1%8B.doc.html

----------


## buba_nata

> Нужна срочно помощь!!!
> 1. Какая сказка заканчивается словами "Доброе сердце, это ключ, который может открыть все двери"?
> 2. П.И. Укусов - кукла, под каким именем она известна больше?
> 3. 4 умножить на 5 = 12 и 4 умножить на 6 = 13, кто демонстрировал такие знания таблице умножения?
> Это нужно на олимпиаду!!!


Нашла - П.И. Укусов. Петруша Укусов - кукольная постановка в старину, куклу Укусова стали использовать для других сценок и она стала зваться Петрушка (Ванька Рататуев еще можно назвать)

----------


## strelka_64

> нужны картинки с изображением младенца, мальчика, девочки, мамы, папы, дедушки, бабушки.


Посмотрите здесь.
http://www.lenagold.ru/fon/clipart/peop.html

----------


## ulala

> 3. 4 умножить на 5 = 12 и 4 умножить на 6 = 13, кто демонстрировал такие знания таблице умножения?


В доброй английской сказке Льюиса Кэрролла «Алиса в Стране чудес» в главе второй «Море слез» Алиса проверяет свой разум, применяя следующие правила счета:

… А ну – ка, проверю, помню ли я то, что знала, или нет. Значит так: четырежды пять – двенадцать, четырежды шесть – тринадцать, четырежды семь … Так я до двадцати никогда не дойду…


В переводе Бориса Заходера

----------


## po4emy4ka

> 1. Какая сказка заканчивается словами "Доброе сердце, это ключ, который может открыть все двери"?


http://www.proshkolu.ru/user/rina2510/blog/75169/

нашла только предположения. может что-то в них есть?

*ура!!! нашла!!! 
*
*О славном, добром, отзывчивом человеке часто услышишь такие слова: "У
него - золотое сердце". Так вот, может быть, доброе сердце и есть тот
волшебный золотой ключик, который открывает любые двери?..
*http://bookz.ru/authors/tolstoi-alek...-buratino.html
читай на последней странице! это то, что надо!!!

----------


## buba_nata

> уважаемые коллеги! поделитесь опытом, как вы обучаете точечному массажу малышей(2мл.группа)? 
> 
> buba_nata? не открылись файлы с расширением docx (релаксации, дыхательные упражнения, физкультминутки). Извините, что сразу не написала.


расширение docx относится к ворду 2007-10, у меня 10. Если у вас 2003, то и не откроются... Напишите какой у вас ворд, если 2003, то перезалью на него. У 2003 ворда расширение doc.
По поводу вопроса - у меня детки от 3 до 5 лет. Сегодня давала новый массаж, готовилась к открытому занятию... Он очень простой - 3 раза потяните за кончики мочек, 3 раза за вверх ушек, 3 раза за середину (оттопырить), и потом с вверху ушек прищипываем до мочек. Я просто предложила им по показывать рожицы, но еще с вот такими движениями... Когда тянем вниз, то высовываем язык, когда тянем вверх, то поднимаем глазки и говорим "о", как будто больно и т.д. И поиграли и эмоции показали и упражнения усвоили. Главное с такими детьми игра, на ее мотивации и все усваивается...

----------


## Shar

Да,у меня  ворд 2003.а про массаж-спасибо отдельное! Можно поинтересоваться,какие упражнения детки делают в кроватках?

----------


## buba_nata

> Да,у меня  ворд 2003.а про массаж-спасибо отдельное! Можно поинтересоваться,какие упражнения детки делают в кроватках?


Вот в третьем ворде, только перезвала, сегодня что капризы строит инет и файлообеник, которым пользуюсь капризы строит
стили2.exe
А насчет гимнастики в постелях, я выставляла "Бодрящая гимнастика", вроде в 3 ворде была.
Родил... Физмин.doc
Упражнения на дыхания.doc
Посчитай.doc
отдахни.doc

----------


## Neffy

> Девочки, помогите! Скоро МО по теме "Развитие творческих способностей через театрализованную деятельность" .Нужна теория и презентация, может у кого то есть?!


Теория. :Smile3: 

http://narod.ru/disk/5317709001/%D0%...0%B01.doc.html

----------


## strelka_64

> Подскажите пожалуйста идеи,чем можно порадовать пап и мам на их праздники:поделки,рисунки?Или где еще можно посмотреть


Посмотрите на этом сайте, здесь много интересного
http://stranamasterov.ru/technics

----------


## Radmila

> добрый день! Срочно нужно "рыба диск" Методическая поддержка старшему воспитателю" очень надо скиньте пожалуйста, у кого есть или ссылку где можно скачать  полную версию.


  Их уже несколько. Какая тематика? Некотрые  посмотрите здесь. 

К сожалению конкретные ссылки не копируются. Зайдите: файлы - Педагогические дисциплины - педагогика - дошкольное образование - управление процессами ДОУ- там найдете рыбы - диски. 

http://www.twirpx.com/files/

----------


## Neffy

> Здравствуйте!Прошу Вашей помощи, нужен материал по информационной компетентности   дошкольника,для семинара,желательно практическую часть для заведующих.Буду рада любой помощи.ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!


 Материал по формированию ключевых  компетентностей   дошкольника   :Smile3: 

http://narod.ru/disk/5491905001/KOO4(1).doc.html

----------


## Neffy

> Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги! Помогите мне пожалуйста найти материал для педагогов по методике ознакомления детей с художественной литературой, готовлюсь к семинару.


Материал для педагогов по методике ознакомления детей с художественной литературой  :Smile3: 

http://narod.ru/disk/5492565001/%D1%...D1%82.doc.html

----------


## Neffy

> Большая просьба!!!!! Помогите, пожалуйста найти материал по теме: "Экономическое воспитание дошкольников". Спасибо!


Материал по теме: "Экономическое воспитание дошкольников"  :Smile3: 

http://narod.ru/disk/5540535001/%D1%...D0%BA.doc.html

----------


## strelka_64

> Помогите, пожалуйста найти материал по теме: "Экономическое воспитание дошкольников".


Посмотрите здесь, может быть пригодится.
http://www.trizminsk.org/e/23500109.htm
http://www.ug.ru/old/ug_pril/ol/98/22/t2_1.htm
http://uti-puti.com.ua/view_articles.php?id=203

----------


## zarinka

> Коллеги, обращаюсь к вам с просьбой: есть ли у кого какие идейки, варианты как изготовить открытку-подарок на 23 февраля папам? Я правда музрук, но воспитатель-приятельница с работы попросила найти что-нибудь интересненькое и красочное. Может ссылочки подбросите, где можно посмотреть. Буду очень вам признательна.


 Много интересного на сайте Академия поделок http://detpodelki.ru/; , понравились открытки на сайте Домашний праздник http://www.mosperepis.ru/index.php?o...=291&menuid=93, http://ladystory.ru/?p=5008

----------


## strelka_64

> Помогите, пожалуйста найти материал по теме: "Экономическое воспитание дошкольников".


"Занимательная экономика"
http://zanimatika.narod.ru/Narabotki12.htm

----------


## zarinka

> Творчий звіт  и наполняемость папки, как оформляете папки?


У нас это называется "Методичний паспорт".
 Зміст 
1. Прізвище, ім я, по батькові вихователя. 
2. Інформаційна довідка: освіта, кваліфікація, категорія. 
3. Курси підвищення кваліфікації. 
4. Нагороди, грамоти. 
5. Методична тема. 
6. Авторські, дидактичні та методичні матеріали (конспекти занять, навчальні програми, картки обстежень дітей).
7. Публікації.
8. Результати педагогічної діяльності (діагностика).
Звіт ми пишемо у довільній формі кожний рік у Щоденнику самоосвіти (що планувала, що вийшло, над чим ще треба попрацювати, які виникли труднощі і т.ін.).

----------


## pedagogovna

> Всем добрый вечер! Девочки объясните пожалуйста, что такое "пневматические карты" если можно наглядно.


Скорее всего, МНЕМОкарты-вы это хотели сказать? Содержание мнемотаблицы - это графическое или частично графическое изображение персонажей сказки, явлений природы, некоторых действий и др. путем выделения главных смысловых звеньев сюжета рассказа. Главное – нужно передать условно-наглядную схему, изобразить так, чтобы нарисованное было понятно детям.Для детей младшего и среднего дошкольного возраста необходимо давать цветные мнемотаблицы, т. к. у детей остаются в памяти отдельные образы: елочка - зеленая, ягодка – красная. Позже - усложнять или заменять другой заставкой - изобразить персонажа в графическом виде. Например: лиса – состоит из оранжевых геометрических фигур (треугольника и круга), медведь – большой коричневый круг и т. д. Для детей старшего возраста схемы желательно рисовать в одном цвете, чтобы не вовлекать внимание на яркость символических изображений.

Для систематизирования знаний детей о сезонных изменениях существуют модельные схемы, предложенные Бондаренко Т. М. , Воробьевой В. К. , Ткаченко Т. А. и др. Но не всегда готовые модельные схемы устраивают по содержанию, поэтому мы вместе с детьми дополняем и уточняем схемы. Совместно с детьми составили мнемотаблицы по блокам "Зима", "Весна", "Лето", "Осень".

Данные схемы служат своеобразным зрительным планом для создания монологов, помогают детям выстраивать:
- строение рассказа, - последовательность рассказа, - лексико-грамматическую наполняемость рассказа.

Хотелось бы рассказать ещё о применении модельных схем при заучивании стихотворений. Использование моделирования облегчает и ускоряет процесс запоминания и усвоения текстов, формирует приемы работы с памятью. При этом виде деятельности включаются не только слуховые, но и зрительные анализаторы. Дети легко вспоминают картинку, а потом припоминают слова.
Здесь на форуме много такого материала(= наглядность)-поищите

----------


## elw350

*svetantagil*,
 Выкладываю свой режим - "Ежедневная  организация  жизни  и  деятельности  детей II младшая группа ...ДОУ 2010-2011 уч. год". Педагоги составляют подробную циклограмму образовательной деятельности, осуществляемой в различных видах детской деятельности и части, формируемой участниками ОП (поминутно, образец в документе) и памятка для воспитателей. Замечаний при мой аттестации не было, но особо никто и не проверял. Так что рада буду комментариям (конструктивным).
Скачать файл Режим 2011.doc
Уважаемый модератор, если не там разместила - переместите, пожалуйста.

----------


## dou25

не знаю куда выложить, поэтому добавлю пока сюда
диск взаимодействие с родителями.rar http://dump.ru/file/5079454  пароль 101976

----------


## лена-72

у меня есть вот такая анкета, может пригодится. анкета для детей.1Ты любишь рисовать, лепить, мастерить? 2.Какие изобразительные материалы у тебя есть дома? 3.Как родители относятся к твоему творчеству? нравятся им твои рисунки или нет?4. что ты хотел бы нарисовать или вылепить? чему мечтаешь научиться?
анкета для родителей. 1. как Вы воспринимаете первые шаги своего ребенка в изодеятельности? какие созданы для этого условия в семье? 2.в какой мере Вы помогаете своим детям: учите рисовать или рассматриваете детское творчество как познание и самовыражение?3. Вы развиваете художественный вкус своих детей(посещаете музеи, совместно рассматриваете книги по искусству) или считаете, что заниматься этим в семье не следует? 4. как Вы предполагаете развивать творческие способности своего ребенка в будущем: хотели бы отдать его в художественную школу или ограничиться курсом школьного образования?

----------


## strelka_64

> Девчата, помогите, нужны дидактические игры на тему космас


Я выкладывала эту книгу в "Методической литературе", но у вас пока нет доступа. Поэтому помещаю ещё раз здесь.
http://www.sharemania.ru/0212113
Может быть, пригодится.

----------


## Т 83

Доброго времени суток! Не знаю в какую темку это вставить, но может быть кому-нибудь пригодиться. Портфолио воспитателя http://files.mail.ru/YRCEOS

----------


## dou25

у нас тоже за публикации дополнительно ставятся баллы.

вот по таким таблицам мы проходили в этом году аттестацию.  http://files.mail.ru/84UPWF

Т 83, спасибо за портфолио. а мы сделали к какой-то проверке и забыли про них. даже на аттестацию в этом году не потребовали.

----------


## dou25

скачала  из инета для образца уже давно с сайта ДОУ, там ещё были фото этих кукол и выступающей девочки. может натолкнёт на мысль?
Тема  исследования:
«Бабушкина кукла - нужна ли она современному ребёнку?»
Цель:
выявить значимость народной куклы для современного ребёнка.
Задачи:
-проанализировать разнообразие современных кукол;
-изучить историю народной куклы;
-сравнить предназначение народной и современной куклы;
- выяснить, интересна ли народная кукла современным детям.

Гипотеза:
предположим, что бабушкина кукла неинтересна и не нужна современному ребёнку.

Организация исследования:
-посетила магазин игрушек;
-Областной музей  народной культуры;
-посетила библиотеку им.Гайдара;
-чтение литературы;
-изучение  информации в Интернете;
-беседы с умными людьми (воспитателями, врачом, сотрудником музея);
-беседы со сверстниками;
-просмотр передачи «Волшебный чуланчик» на канале «Теленяня».

Всё началось с занятия в детском саду, на котором наш воспитатель Яна Анатольевна рассказала нам о народной кукле Пеленашке. 

 Меня очень заинтересовали такие куклы, т.к. раньше я о них ничего не знала.
Об этом я рассказала своей маме и попросила купить  мне такую же.
Вместе с мамой мы посетили несколько магазинов игрушек, однако, таких кукол там не оказалось.

Здесь я узнала, что  кукол очень много и все они разные. Они бывают тряпичными, пластмассовыми, фарфоровыми, резиновыми, деревянными, пластиковыми. Куклы изготавливают разного размера- от крохотных пупсиков, до огромных девочек с меня ростом.
Побеседовав с подружками  в детском саду и побывав у них в гостях, я выяснила, что больше всего им нравятся  куклы:  Барби и Кен, Братц,   новорожденный, потому, что у них есть много одежды и различных предметов (сумочки, бутылочки, памперсы, телефоны, косметика и другие).

Этих кукол можно наряжать, делать им макияж, придумывать новые необычные причёски. С ними можно поиграть в «больницу», « салон красоты», « кафе», « магазин».

Такие куколки очень нравятся моим подружкам.
Но их нельзя пеленать и убаюкивать, качать в колыбельках, петь им  колыбельные песни.
Такие куклы есть у всех девочек.
Посещение Областного музея народной культуры, чтение энциклопедии, изучение информации в Интернет, посещение библиотеки позволили мне выяснить:
- куклой можно назвать любую фигурку человека, сделанную из любого материала;
- самые первые куклы были изготовлены много тысяч лет назад в Египте.
Побеседовав с  Надеждой Леонидовной, сотрудником музея народной культуры, я узнала, что первые куклы на Руси появились очень давно. Им приписывались различные волшебные свойства: они могли защитить человека от злых сил, принять на себя болезни и несчастья, помочь хорошему урожаю.

Обучали девочек изготовлению кукол их бабушки. Кукол делали из ткани, ниток, соломы, мха, шишек.
Особенно мне запомнились: кукла Бессонница и кукла Пеленашка. Они успокаивали плачущего малыша и защищали от злых духов.

Интересны куклы Мартинички, которые являются символом прихода весны.

С соломенными куклами и куклами- закрутками можно играть в дочки - матери.

Ещё я узнала, что все народные куклы- безликие. Им не рисовали лица, т.к. боялись, что в кукол вселится злой дух. Безликие куклы всегда оставались добрыми и были оберегами для детей.
Я тоже очень захотела иметь у себя дома куклу- оберег.
Мы с мамой купили  книгу «Русские обряды и традиции. Народная кукла», которая помогла нам сделать коллекцию народных кукол дома.

Они украшают мою комнату. Я могу с ним играть, показывать  театр, сочинить про них сказки. А  ещё я могу их подарить своим близким и друзьям.

Вывод: 
Я считаю, что народные игрушки интересны и необходимы современным детям, чтобы научить их заботиться о близких. Знания об их назначении делают их оригинальными подарками.

Т.о. наша гипотеза о том, что бабушкина кукла неинтересна и не нужна современному ребёнку   в ходе исследования не нашла подтверждения.

«Я - ИССЛЕДОВАТЕЛЬ»

В этом году впервые дошкольникам нашего города была представлена возможность участвовать в городском конкурсе исследовательских работ и творческих проектов детей дошкольного и младшего школьного возраста «Я- исследователь».
Педагогов  ДОУ  заинтересовала  представившаяся возможность развития исследовательской активности воспитанников нашего детского сада.
На городской конкурс была представлена исследовательская работа  «Бабушкина кукла- нужна ли она современному ребёнку?»воспитанницы старшей группы Адеяновой Александры.  Научным руководителем работы стала воспитатель первой квалификационной категории Трошкина Анна Николаевна, а самым первым помощником для Саши - её мама Юлия Станиславовна.
Наши труды были не напрасны!
Александра награждена дипломом за второе место в секции «гуманитарная».
А далее- участие в региональном туре конкурса в г.Губкин Белгородской области, который открыл нам двери на Всероссийский конкурс  «Я- исследователь» в г. Сочи.
Здесь девочка смогла попробовать свои силы. Она награждена дипломом  за активное участие в конкурсе.
Саша вернулась из Сочи в прекрасном настроении, а главное, с желанием в следующем году обязательно снова попасть на Всероссийский конкурс. Тему своей новой исследовательской работы девочка пока держит в секрете.

Весь педагогический коллектив гордится достижениями Саши и желает её дальнейших творческих успехов.

                                                                                            С.С.Дробязгина,
ст.воспитатель МДОУ д/с №25

----------


## buba_nata

> девочки, всем привет! приболела сильновато, но приходится еще и работать. короче, навалилось... 
> 
> срочно прошу помощи. *нужна презентация детского исследования.* мне надо *мыло*


 Инна, вот только что нашла http://www.dak.in.ua/Prezentaciya-5/...entaciyu-3477/
http://wiki.iteach.ru/index.php/%D0%...D0%BB%D0%BE%3F
http://wiki.kamipkpk.ru/index.php?ti...22&oldid=19591

----------


## кимким

> срочно прошу помощи. *нужна презентация детского исследования.* мне надо *мыло* и все, что с ним связано. но посмотреть, как правильно, интересно сделана презентация подойдет любая. а я что-нибудь передумаю и придумаю.


Инна, эти презентации с Инета, может быть что-нибудь сгодится
http://narod.ru/disk/6262179001/%D0%...D0%B8.rar.html

Знаю, что есть сказка Даскаловой "Про мыло". Если найду - выложу.

Ура, нашла!

*Даскалова Лиана : Сказка про мыло*

И как только жили на свете люди, пока они не придумали мыла?! Ох, наверно, то были чёрные дни, ведь известно: кто не моется, ходит чумазым, чёрным...
Вспомните: когда-то люди не знали электрических лампочек. А потом изобрели.
Так вот, изобретение мыла не менее важно: началась нескончаемая лучезарная эра, освещённая умытыми лицами. В субботний вечер, когда дети купались, в доме вообще не зажигали электрических ламп. Особенно там, где ужинать садились двое-трое детей.
Их лица сияли, и после бани с мылом становилось совсем светло!
Когда люди впервые вымылись с мылом, то увидели, какие они красивые. Волосы у них заблестели, как шёлк, и стали завиваться, точно нежная шёрстка на лбу у ягнёнка.
Но вначале, милые дети, мыло, как всякая новинка, было несовершенным. Оно кусалось, как горький перец. И когда по утрам этим мылом мыли младенцев, целый город оглашался плачем, причём плакали младенцы не зря. И тогда наконец наука создала мыло "Бебе", белое, нежное и сладкое на вкус. Кошки в те далёкие времена были неопытными и слизали целых два килограмма этого молочного мыла. Приняли его за крем-брюле!
С каждым днём мыло совершенствовалось. Люди даже начали привередничать. Кому хотелось мыла, пахнущего розами, кому - фиалками, кому - гиацинтом. А кому - прогулкой по горам. Вот и выдуманы были различные марки и сорта мыла, которые сегодня каждый может купить в ближайшем магазинчике.
А когда мыло только появилось, люди опьянели от радости. И мылись, мылись! Даже школы на три дня закрыли, даже работу бросили, как будто это национальный праздник. Чтобы все могли мыться и мылиться вволю. Какой-то женщине пришло на ум, что она может заодно устроить и постирушку. Она вынесла корыто во двор. Стала мылить бельё, да так увлеклась, что опомнилась, только изведя всё мыло. Её корыто запенилось. Увидела эту пушистую пену одна девочка, нырнула в корыто. И давай кувыркаться. А тут ветерок повеял. Веял, веял и навеял одно научное открытие. Знаете, какое? Что из мыльной пены можно надувать чудесные шары! Корыто переполнилось мыльными пузырями, они подняли и унесли его в небо. Вместе с девочкой, вместе с бельём... А ветер всё дул и дул. Мыльные пузыри становились всё больше... Но во всём надо знать меру. А ветер переборщил, пузыри полопались, и корыто приземлилось в неизвестном городе, в неизвестной стране. Печальная это была страна: мыло там ещё не открыли и люди не мылись. Поэтому и болезни гуляли себе на свободе и нахально посвистывали, как полевые сверчки. Страна была настолько отсталой, что даже имени не имела. Её называли так: страна Безымянная. И ровно неделю назад в ней умер царь - Безымян Десятый. От заразной болезни.
И когда белолицая девочка спустилась с небес в корыте, все были изумлены. Такую чистую девочку, с таким белым личиком, с такими золотыми волосами под короной из мыльных пузырей они видели впервые! И сразу сделали её принцессой и назвали Солнцелученькой, а на здешнем языке - принцессой Санлайт Первой.
Для начала принцесса вымыла престол водой и мылом. А затем издала указ: "Да откроются мыльные фабрики! Да зовётся эта страна отныне - Новая Мыландия, а столица - Мылгород! Подпись: принцесса Санлайт Первая".
Вы думаете, вопрос о болезнях был решён? Ничего подобного! Всё ещё попадались дети, не хотевшие мыться дочиста. Микробы прятались у них под ногтями, гнездились в волосах и даже заползали в немытые уши. И тогда принцесса Санлайт сделала вот что: в полночь вызвала к себе кошмарные сны и приказала им бродить по городу, навещая недомытую детвору...
Был в Мылгороде и десяток таких малышей, которые упрямо не желали умываться совсем. Так бояре во времена русского царя Петра Великого отказывались сбривать свои длинные бороды. Но Пётр Великий был мудрый царь. Он знал, какие опасности таятся в этих нечистых бородах. Чуял, какая зараза скрывается там, точно в разбойничьем логове. Побунтовали, побунтовали бояре и наконец сдались. Пошли в парикмахерскую. Так же случилось и в Мылгороде, столице Новой Мыландии. Особенно после того, как принцесса Санлайт запретила кондитерам продавать пирожные и мороженое детям, у которых грязные руки...
С тех пор самые упрямые дети стали мыться по утрам, да ещё в наказание - дегтярным мылом.
Так мыло покоряло страну за страной, но всё-таки... слишком медленно. И наша умная принцесса Санлайт, по примеру других международных борцов против рабства и невежества, садилась в своё корыто, полное мыльных пузырей, и говорила: "О ветер-ветер! Отнеси меня туда, где есть ещё дети, которые не хотят умываться!"
Ветер надувал мыльные пузыри. Корыто взлетало. Я не знаю, сыщет ли у нас принцесса Санлайт детей, не любящих мыла? Найдёт ли таких, кого необходимо навестить кошмарным снам? Не могу в это поверить! Ведь у нас так много всякого мыла и ни одно из них не кусачее!

----------


## baryssveta

Уважаемые опытные воспитатели! Скоро масленица, хотелось бы почитать детям не об этом празднике(как называются дни недели на масленицу, как празднуют), а так называемые "масленичные" сказки для детей. Если кто имеет представление об этом, поделитесь, пожалуйста! В фольклорный раздел не обращаюсь,туда ходит мало народу, никто не прочитает мою просьбу. А это сказка, найденная в инете http://dump.ru/file/5090059 "Горячие блины для зимушки-зимы"

----------


## Neffy

> Девочки, здравствуйте! Я муз.рук., меня попросила моя воспитатель найти что-то по теме: "Развитие творческих способностей детей средствами изобразительного искусства". Помогите пожалуйста! Может у кого есть что-то подобное! Или направьте в нужное русло, где можно поискать. Спасибо заранее!


 "Развитие творческих способностей детей средствами изобразительного искусства"

http://narod.ru/disk/6291821001/%D0%...D0%BE.doc.html  :Smile3:

----------


## Neffy

> Добрый вечер, уважаемые воспитатели! Я тоже с соседнего раздела - муз.рук, обращаюсь к вам за помощью для молодого воспитателя, ей попалась тема в конкурсе : Сюжетно-ролевая игра "Ателье". Наброски , конечно уже есть, а вот, как правильно провести открытое занятие в старшей группе, не знает. Методиста в саду у нас нет. Решила здесь, у вас спросить. Помогите, пожалуйста. Тема, по-моему трудная для показа....или я ошибаюсь?


Игра "Ателье"

http://narod.ru/disk/6292556001/%D0%...D0%B5.doc.html  :Smile3:

----------


## pedagogovna

Татьяна муза-посмотрите часть  искомого здесь : http://www.russian-russisch.info/articles/2.html  ,  http://otlichnica.com/publ/10-1-0-156 ,  http://www.lib.ua-ru.net/diss/cont/110957.html

----------


## pedagogovna

Татьяна муза, еще насчет "...по заучиванию стиха в коррекционной группе"-пусть посмотрит материал по мнемотехнике-для быстрого запоминания с опорой на наглядность. Вот текст немного можно"подогнать" под тему-Стихотворения 
        Развитие связной речи – одно из основных направлений в коррекционном обучении детей с общим недоразвитием речи.  В зоне особого внимания находятся монологические способности, программирование высказываний, составление рассказов и пересказ. 
        Для детей с общим недоразвитием речи характерны ограниченный словарный запас, неумение согласовывать слова в предложении, нарушение звукопроизношения и слоговой структуры слов. Кроме того,  большинство из них страдает нарушениями внимания, памяти, несовершенством логического мышления, что создает дополнительные затруднения в овладении связной речью.
Для достижения наилучшего результата и стойкости полученных навыков у детей с ОНР в нашем детском саду наряду с общепринятыми приёмами и принципами  используются  оригинальные и творческие методики.
        Коррекционное воздействие основываЕтся на максимальном использовании возможностей детей с общим недоразвитием речи. Опыт работы показывал, что эффективным коррекционным средством при обучении связной речи дошкольников с ОНР служат приёмы мнемотехники.  
        Использование мнемотехники для развития речи детей в настоящее время становится актуальным, так как мнемотехника - это система методов и приемов, облегчающих эффективное запоминание, увеличивающих объём памяти путём образования дополнительных ассоциаций. С использованием мнемотехники у детей с общим недоразвитием речи развивается память, мышление, внимание, воображение, а значит и речь. 
       Дидактическим материалом служат мнемотаблицы – схемы, в которых заложена определённая информация. Использование мнемотаблиц на занятиях по развитию связной речи позволяет детям эффективнее воспринимать и перерабатывать зрительную информацию, перекодировать, сохранять и воспроизводить её в соответствии с поставленными задачами. Овладение приёмами работы с мнемотаблицами значительно сокращает время обучения и одновременно решает задачи, направленные на:
  - Развитие основных психических процессов – памяти, внимания, образного мышления.
  -  Перекодирование информации, т.е. преобразование абстрактных символов в образы.
  -  Развитие мелкой моторики рук при частичном или полном графическом воспроизведении. 
 - Развитие творческих способностей – фантазии, воображения.
          Опыт работы показал, что использование символической аналогии при пересказе рассказа или сказки, составлении рассказов по картинке или творческих рассказов облегчает и ускоряет процесс запоминания и усвоения текстов, формирует приёмы работы с памятью. Ведь одно из правил укрепления памяти и речи гласит: «Когда учишь, записывай, рисуй схемы, черти графики». 
или часть консультации :
• предложите малышу выучить заклинание, которое расколдует принцессу;
• подберите и выучите гимн вашего с ним тайного государства; 
• беспроигрышный вариант – домашний спектакль. Это может быть и крошечная мини-сценка с пальчиковыми или перчаточными куколками, и полномасштабное театральное действо, готовиться к которому придется долго и основательно.

Малышу - аудиалу, ведущий канал восприятия у которого — слух, важно услышать и повторить текст несколько раз подряд.

• Прочтите ребенку первое четверостишие несколько раз, акцентируя рифмы. Опираясь на них, он быстрее запомнит текст.
• Попросите его повторить первую строчку. Если есть неточности — поправьте и прочтите еще раз всю строчку. Когда она будет воспроизведена без ошибок — переходите ко второй.
• Повторите первую и вторую вместе, и так — пока не уляжется в голове все четверостишие.
• Попробуйте сочинить вместе с малышом нехитрую мелодию к словам: поскольку дети- аудиалы, как правило, обладают хорошим слухом, они легко выучивают тексты, положенные на музыку.


Визуалу, чтобы запомнить стихотворение, необходимо как можно ярче и полнее зрительно представить себе все, о чем в нем говорится.

• Прочтите стихотворение и разберите все непонятные места.
• Предложите малышу закрыть глаза и попытаться представить себе все, о чем вы будете читать. Еще раз очень медленно прочтите стихотворение, чтобы у малыша успел сформироваться визуальный образ каждой строфы. Повторите упражнение дважды. 
• Попросите его открыть глаза и нарисовать, что он видел. В результате у вас получится своеобразный комикс: графический конспект стихотворения. Опираясь на этот «картинный план», ребенок должен попытаться воспроизвести текст. Самые удачные «комиксы» можно сохранить и сделать из них целую книгу.



Сложнее всего заучивание стихов дается кинестетикам, которым, к тому же, вообще бывает довольно сложно надолго сосредоточиться на каком-нибудь деле. Чтобы помочь малышу, можно воспользоваться следующим приемом.

• Прочитав и разобрав стихотворение, дайте малышу в руки палочку, на которой закреплена длинная толстая нитка.

• Предложите ему «смотать клубочек из стихотворения». Пусть он наматывает нитку на палочку, а вы в это время еще раз, медленно и, главное, ритмично повторяете текст. Пусть малыш попробует повторить с вашей помощью небольшой кусочек текста, разматывая клубочек. Повторите несколько раз, пока дело не пойдет на лад.

• Убираем клубочек, прячем ручки за спину и «наматываем понарошку».

• Если ребенку не нравится сматывать клубочек, предложите ему складывать на блюдо шарики или камушки, нанизывать бусы или пирамидку, главное, чтобы каждая стихотворная строчка подкреплялась действием. Так даже самый невнимательный и неусидчивый шалун справится с заданием весело и без особого труда.

Аудиалы, визуалы и кинестетики  запоминают информацию совершенно по-разному. 

Это стоит учитывать, чтобы заучивание стихотворений  не превращалось в мучение и не вызывало у малыша отторжения.

----------


## Seele - нем

baryssveta, к масленице очень много фольклора: стихи, песни, пословицы, а вот сказок как - то не встречала. Но мне понравился мультфильм. Закачать сама не смогу, возможности нета малы. Но скачивала здесь (регистрация нужна).  
*На масленице*
Год выпуска: 1992
Жанр: Мультфильм
http://kinozal.tv/details.php?id=382096
О фильме: Красивый мультфильм о праздновании Масленицы на Руси....

Ну, а это может пригодиться.
Фольклор для детей
http://folklor.igraemsdetmy.ru/?p=1076
http://podelki.boxter.org/p1919
http://www.tvoyrebenok.ru/stihi_maslenica.shtml

Стихи, песни, пословицы и не только.
http://danilova.ru/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=7634129

Смешарики. Мультколлекция
Книги на основе сериала: 
…ОРЗ.
Дар.
Масленица.
Биби и его папа...
www.twirpx.com/file/288573/

Ишь ты, Масленица ! 
Год выпуска: 1985
Жанр: Мультипликация
Выпущено: Арменфильм
О фильме: По мотивам сказки: О.Туманяна о бедняке, наказавшем богача за жадность
http://kinozal.tv/details.php?id=749256

----------


## buba_nata

> Совсем забыла, что у меня есть такая вот книжка В.Ю. Дьяченко, О.П. Власенко "Окружающий мир" Занятия для старших дошкольников.
> Там есть "Учебный курс народная культура" (может и выставляла). В этом курсе даются занятия по всем народным праздникам, в том числе и  "Масленица"


смотреть http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...76#post3969076

----------


## snegirr

> Девочки, поделитесь опытом-у кого как накрывается(сервируется)  обеденный стол-по возрастным группам (независимо от Программы воспитания...). А еще желательнее- приведите, пожалуйста, источник информации.Была проверка по питанию-сомнения возникли... В 1 младшей группе -для второго блюда выкладываете ли вы другую ложку?


http://ds-208.ru/metodisti/konsultat...skom_sadu.html 
нашла тут ответы по сервировке стола.

----------


## strelka_64

> Всем привет.Я токоль начинаю работать воспитателем.И очень нужна ваша помощь.Если у кого есть картотека подвижных игр для средней группы, скинте пожалуйста.


Здесь есть нужная вам картотека, только надо зарегистрироваться.
http://forchel.ru/games/kards/page/6/

----------


## buba_nata

> А по другим играм, случайно, нет таких же разработок? Если есть - поделитесь , пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


У нас есть тема "Сюжетно ролевая игра", там посмотрите.
Вот я выставила пост 144 по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E%E2!!!/page10 все игры с ходом игры

----------


## Neffy

> А по другим играм, случайно, нет таких же разработок? Если есть - поделитесь , пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Пожалуйста! :Smile3:   Игры для подготовительной группы. :Ok: 

http://narod.ru/disk/6452421001/%D0%...D1%80.doc.html

----------


## Neffy

> Всем привет.Я токоль начинаю работать воспитателем.И очень нужна ваша помощь.Если у кого есть картотека подвижных игр для средней группы, скинте пожалуйста.


Картотека подвижных игр для средней группы  :Smile3: 

http://narod.ru/disk/6453919001/PI_srednii.rar.html

http://narod.ru/disk/6453957001/%D1%...D1%80.doc.html

----------


## Gabbi

> девочки, заведующая привезла приказ об открытии в садике консультативно-диагностического центра.. помогите с документацией. это предполагает дополнительные ставки психолога и логопеда? сколько детей необходимо принимать в месяц? как контролируется работа?


посмотрите может поможет
http://lekoteka.edu.ru/default.asp?ob_no=3254

----------


## marishka9041

> Девочки, может подскажите, где найти голоса птиц, а именно:
> страус,
> альбатрос,
> дрофа,
> анский кондор,
> калибри.
> Прошу для воспитателя по экологии, пожалуйста.
> 
> С ув. Елена.


Посмотрите здесь
http://zooclub.ru/voice/index4-5.shtml

http://talks.guns.ru/forummessage/14/481826.html

http://www.privivkam.net/iv/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=6720

http://site-best.ucoz.ru/load/golosa...no/20-1-0-1169 - - можно скачать архив

http://www.7ya.ru/article/Prezentaciya-Golosa-ptic/ - презентация

http://wav.wizardsound.ru/main/sound...losa-ptic.html

----------


## baryssveta

> Добрый день, девочки! Какие мероприятия вы проводите ко дню космонавтики или приуроченные к "Году космоса в России"? Нам предложили все как обычно: выставки работ, занятия, экскурсии.А вы что планируете?


Мы предложили родителям участие в конкурсе самоделок"Космические корабли", сделали с ребятами мобиль "Солнечная система",пополнили игровую среду для развития сюжетной игры "Космонавты", делали поделки из фольги (космонавты в скафандрах) для развития режиссерских игр, устроили выставку репродукций на тему "Космос", смотрели с детьми презентации, мультфильмы на космическую тему ("Белка и Стрелка","Астрономия для самых маленьких"). А это презентация "Большое космическое путешествие" (фотосессия журнала "Обруч"-детский проект)
http://dump.ru/file/5102576

----------


## Neffy

> Очень нужна помошь.если есть у кого *картотека прогулок для средней группы*, скинте пожалуйста


Картотека прогулок для средней группы  :Smile3: 

http://narod.ru/disk/6906843001/2733..._sada.doc.html

----------


## кимким

*Девочки, Наташа (buba-nata) уже писала об этом, но, к сожалению, все остается по-прежнему. Убедительная просьба: «не засоряйте» тему. Если попросили найти какой-либо материал, и он у вас есть, размещайте его в соответствующей названию теме (а в разделе «С миру по нитке…ищу» давайте только ссылку).  Уже все так запуталось!!! А если модератор будет все это разносить по темам… Даже трудно себе представить, сколько времени на это уйдет. Цените время форумчан.
Надеюсь на понимание.
*

----------


## buba_nata

Очень рада, что мы научились быть благодарными!!!!Но..... Придется еще раз написать как нужно выражать свою благодарность!!!!
Инна, уже не раз просила и есть правила, правда они не записанны, но мы все стараемся их поддерживать. Благодарность выражаем нажатием на "кулочок" с поднятым пальцем вверх, а как в этом подразделе такой фунции нет, то благодарим нажав в левом углу на "желтую ромашку" - это личная благодарность и там вы можете написать и спасибо и другие приятности (а может наоборот не приятности).
ДА! Инна, так же просила не выставлять картинки  в полный формат, а перевью по клику, что бы облегчить работу форума. Мы большие фото выставляем в теме "Поздравляем", там можете душу отвести...
И это еще одна причина, я на счет "спасибок", что бы свои сообщения  выставлять по темам. Если вы считаете, что нет темки под ваше сообщение (посмотрите хорошо, что бы опять таки не засорять раздел)., создайте тему и выставите свое сообщение.

----------


## Neffy

> Здравствуйте девочки! Случайно попала на ваш сайт. Какие Вы все молодцы! столь много у вас интересной и полезной информации. А у нас в районе 23 марта будет проходить районный конкурс по ПДД. Необходимо родителям с детьми сочинить стихотворения о ПДД, а нам - сделать презентацию. Ума не приложу, как это сделать. Может пожскажете варианты. Буду очень Вам признательна.


Материал по ПДД

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...60#post3982160  :Smile3:

----------


## strelka_64

> а нам - сделать презентацию. Ума не приложу, как это сделать. Может пожскажете варианты.


Посмотрите здесь
http://www.viki.rdf.ru/cat/ulisa/
http://www.viki.rdf.ru/detskiy_sad/

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

> По умолчанию
> 
>     Здравствуйте девочки! Случайно попала на ваш сайт. Какие Вы все молодцы! столь много у вас интересной и полезной информации. А у нас в районе 23 марта будет проходить районный конкурс по ПДД. Необходимо родителям с детьми сочинить стихотворения о ПДД, а нам - сделать презентацию. Ума не приложу, как это сделать. Может пожскажете варианты. Буду очень Вам признательна.


1.Картинки на ЯНДЕКСЕ, можно найти внизу адреса с сайтами по ПДД
http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?t...B9&stype=image
2.СТРАНИЦА С ПРЕЗЕНТАЦИЯМИ ПО ПДД
http://dompolnajachasa.at.ua/publ/pr...edenija/91-2-2   - много презентаций, но надо зарегистрироваться.
3.Игра по правилам движения                                                      http://www.propaganda-bdd.ru/index.php?act=pages&id=202
4.        Дорожные правила для детей
5.   http://www.bankreceptov.ru/skazki/skazki-0004.shtml ,
http://www.bankreceptov.ru/skazki/skazki-0005.shtml. 
6 Картинки по ПДД      http://shabai.ucoz.ru/111/krossvord-plakat_pdd.jpg
7. мультфильм по ПДД     http://kroxa.com.ua/Soft/Programmy/pdd-dlya-detej.html
8. КАРТОЧКИ СО ЗНАКАМИ  http://kroxa.com.ua/E-Book/Knigi/dor...kartochki.html

----------


## marishka9041

> Сегодня встретила ссылку на вот такие мультфильмы ТРАЛИК И ВАЛИК ! (РАЗВИВАЮЩИЕ И ОБУЧАЮЩИЕ МУЛЬТФИЛЬМЫ )
> Кто может видел? Поделитесь впечатлениями и если можно (если интересные и полезные в работе ссылками на скачивание)


Посмотрите здесь:

http://www.ulitka.com/Развитие_ребен...а-32160.html

http://fastfiles.ru/?module=item&f=4762

http://skazochnaya.ru/index.php?newsid=3814

http://allmum.ru/mult/14096-tralik-i...vdrip2008.html

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Коллеги! Обращаюсь с просьбой: мне очень-преочень нужен журнал "Дошкольное воспитание №10 за 2008 год! И даже не весь, а несколько страниц из него! У кого есть, откликнетесь пожалуйста, можно в личку! Буду очень вам признательна!*

Я точно не знаю какие страницы, но название статей следущее: 

ТВОРЧЕСКАЯ МОЗАИКА 
М. Кустубаева, Ю. Салакина. Астрахани — 450 лет 
A. Белякова. «Озеро Баскунчак - всероссийская солонка» 
B. Третьякова, О. Колабина. Проект «Овощной марафон» 

Вот обложка журнала

----------


## IGalkina

[QUOTE=Валерия Вержакова;3983598]*Коллеги! Обращаюсь с просьбой: мне очень-преочень нужен журнал "Дошкольное воспитание №10 за 2008 год! И даже не весь, а несколько страниц из него! У кого есть, откликнетесь пожалуйста, можно в личку! Буду очень вам признательна!*

Валерия! В папке "журнал 2" я вставила несколько описаний о других овощах /там на казахском и русском языках/.Мы тоже проводили овощной марафон и дети вместе с родителями готовили  выступление и к  нему рисовали картинку
http://narod.ru/disk/7197071001/%D0%...02010.rar.html

----------


## Neffy

> Добрый вечер! Девочки, поделитесь. если есть интегрированным занятием в  подготовительной группе. Провести  нужно  с музыкальным  руководителем, но акцент на развитие речи детей. Заранее  благодарна.


Занятия развитие речи + музыка  :Smile3: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...64#post3985864

----------


## кимким

> Девочки! Я с музруков., но мне очень нужна ваша помощь. Моя воспитатель, ищет журнал "Справочник старшего воспитателя" №11-2009г., т.к. из него наша методист дала ей сделать доклад. А именно этот номер пропал, когда коснулось дело. Может у кого есть, поделитесь, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!


Содержание "Справочника" 11-2009 
 

Что нужно отсканировать?

----------


## кимким

> Надо "Развитие творческих способностей детей средствами изобразительного икусства". Некрасовой А.А.


А.А.Некрасова "Развитие творческих способностей детей средствами изобразительного искусства"

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...14#post3986814

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, в районе проводят конкурс поделки по энергосбережению????!!!!
> Может надоумите что можно сделать. СПАСИБО!


Посмотрите здесь, может быть, что-нибудь и подойдёт
http://www.podelkidoma.ru/node/1189
http://www.mama-soldata.ru/index.php?topic=101.15
http://21region.org/sections/photo/9...a-14-foto.html

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, подскажите пожалуйста, в нашем детском саду будет проходить конкурс междк группами "Лучшее портфолио семьи".


Посмотрите здесь
http://www.sharapcenter.ru/node/235
http://ripo.unibel.by/cvr/vlp/10/sho...1&auth=bagnyuk

----------


## кимким

> Из журнала нужна статья Стихиной.Л "Зеленые паруса " Экологический досуг.Заранее спасибо....


*ЗЕЛЕНЫЕ ПАРУСА* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...61#post3993161

----------


## Neffy

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Я с соседнего форума зашла к вам на вечерок. Девочки, подскажите пожалуйста, в нашем детском саду будет проходить конкурс междк группами "Лучшее портфолио семьи". Я (музык. руководит.) вхожу в творческую группу и нам (нас осталось два человека, т.к. методист попала в больницу) нужно разработать положение об этом конкурсе. Может быть из вас кто-нибудь этим занимался? Если есть какие-нибудь наметочки, большая просьба, поделитесь пожалуйста. Заранее всех благодарю! Творческих Вам успехов!!!


Положение  http://narod.ru/disk/7721977001/%D0%...D0%BE.doc.html  :Smile3:

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, -здравствуйте)))) Я с соседней веточки культработники. Нас попросили для старшей группы провести праздник к Всероссийской неделе книге. Ума не приложу что делать, с такими маленькими еще не имела дел. Помогите пожалуйста)))))))


Как то наткнулась вот на этот сайт http://bibnout.ru и пройдитесь вот по этой ссылки http://bibnout.ru/?tag=nedelya-detskoj-knigi&paged=3. Там есть замечательная презентация  к недели детской книжки "Любимые книжки", смотрелась не отрываясь, впервые узнала, что есть такие замечательные пластики  "Давайте любимые книжки" откроем фирмы «Мелодия» по которой создана эта презентация. Там текст очень замечательный, может он вас натолкнет на мысль... Я вот отрезки  брала на занятие по сказкам...

----------


## Neffy

> Девочки, -здравствуйте)))) Я с соседней веточки культработники. Нас попросили для старшМаей группы провести праздник к Всероссийской неделе книге. Ума не приложу что делать, с такими маленькими еще не имела дел. Помогите пожалуйста)))))))


Материал ко Дню Книги  :Smile3: 


http://narod.ru/disk/7819618001/%D0%...D0%B8.doc.html

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Нас попросили для старшей группы провести праздник к Всероссийской неделе книге. Ума не приложу что делать, с такими маленькими еще не имела дел. Помогите пожалуйста)


вот смогла найти стихи http://zanimatika.narod.ru/DetKniga.htm прочитала, думаю, что можно их обыграть

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Она просит помощи в подготовке открытого занятия по рисованию в старшей группе . Тема " Море" .


http://www.ivalex.vistcom.ru/zanatia17.htm  Занятие по рисованию (с использованием ТРИЗа) в старшей группе. Тема "Необычные рисунки для Матроскина".  
http://s-f-k.forum2x2.ru/t1066-topic - "я рисую море" Натальи Соболевой. замечательная песня. можно обыграть.
http://zelmiroffice.ru/articles/?tx_...ash=5fcc2a1c2d *Рисуем море и рыбок*

http://www.ivalex.vistcom.ru/zanatia292.html   Занятия с детьми «Какого цвета море?» Разработка занятия по рисованию для детей подготовительной к школе группы.

http://doshvozrast.ru/konspekt/deyatelnost18.htm   Конспект занятия по рисованию (старшая группа)  Подготовила и провела: воспитатель  д/c № 80 г.Костромы Натыкан Е.Г.   Техника: рисование «по мокрому листу»

http://www.razumniki.ru/risovanie_dolpfin.html   Как рисовать дельфина.  Пошаговая инструкция

http://risuem.net/guash/more-i-ego-o...vnoe-risovanie   Море и его обитатели, гуашь, Декоративное рисование

http://www.mam2mam.ru/articles/favor...le.php?ID=2404   Учим рисовать с малых лет

----------


## Neffy

> Девочки, здравствуйте. Я тоже к вам из соседнего форума, из музработников. Сегодня на работе разговаривала с воспитательницей , молодой специалист. Она просит помощи в подготовке открытого занятия по рисованию в старшей группе . Тема " Море" . Как я поняла надо показать различные техники рисования ( думаю что рыб, ей сказали самой придумать) и сделать коллективную работу на  затонированной бумаге. Пожалуйста, подскажите, где можно найти похожее занятие или может быть у кого есть что то подобное. Спасибо.


ИЗО http://narod.ru/disk/7852098001/%D0%...D0%BE.doc.html

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

Девочки, прошу вашей консультации по оформлению правильному проектов.Осенью помогла нашей воспитательнице оформить её материал на компьютере.Она не умеет и кома нет. Мне было интересно поучиться. Я делала первые вещи методом тыка и на люди, боялась опозориться.Она заняла первое место, у нас пока это все в новинку. Я ей сделала самопрезентацию - её фото, стихи, биография. Наши девочки помогли ей подыграть в сценке , взятой у нашей СМИТИ- про принцессу и нашу маленькую зарплату.
В последнюю неделю узнали, что нужен проект. Взяла за форму проект с форума в ворде, вставила  туда свой текст и фото. Всем понравилось. Но там честно сказать мешанина- выставлены фото какие были и подогнано к  работе кружка по изодеятельности- Она ведет кружок ,,Акварелька,,
Проводила занятие - нетрадиционное рисование,, Осьминожки,, ладошками со средней группой вначале года .
Сейчас в апреле ей надо в обязательном порядке участвовать в областном конкурсе. Опять обратилась ко мне. Не хочу её подставлять, ей и так нелегко -согласилась на свою головную боль. Там на занятии будут дети подготовительной группы. Надо что- то посложнее провести.
Решили провести аппликацию с элементами рисования ,,Подснежники,,.
Надо подогнать проект к этому занятию.
Остановились  на теме ,,Край  родной,,
Как назвать еще думаем, нужна подсказка.
В презентации надо рассказать о нашем озерном Себежском крае.
1- истории города- это были укрепления на границе, сделанные Петром 1. 
Это пограничный город, есть воспоминания в былине о богатыре  Муромце.
Сейчас находится на границе трех государств- Белоруссии, Латвии и России. Курган  дружбы.
2.Историческая справка о Идрицкой стрелковой дивизии. Солдаты, которой первыми были у Рейхстага.
3. Показать слайды о связи с местным краеведческим музеем, где хранятся экспонаты еще языческой культуры- камни с рунами, Себежский языческий бог, картины местных художников и современные выставки художников, мастеров- умельцев.
4.С 1996 года действует Национальный парк по сбережению природы.
Есть сотрудничество, дети  выставляют на их выставках свои работы.
Получают награждения игрушками и грамотами.
5 Перейти к Красной книге, какие растения могут исчезнуть в нашем районе , остановится на первоцветах, выйти на тему занятия о подснежниках. 
Будет сделана Книга- раскладушка и клип. Пока могу их делать тоько в простенькой программке, которая есть  в программном обеспечении Виндокса. И то,что-то там с файлами программы, может, что удалила, когда на С диске места не было, не могу вставит название и титры.
Какие требования могут быть к такому материалу?
Что надо обязательно описать? Брать из головы, или это уже где-то есть структура презентаций-пректов.
Посоветуйте, как можно назвать такой проект. Сейчас все по -новому. 
У меня после прослушивания лекций по современным требованиям к программным задачам, областям и направлениям , вообще все перепуталось.

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Остановились на теме ,,Край родной,,


Люда, прочитала и за голову взялась - очень сложный проект наметила. это так сказали или сами решили? совместить историю и экологию сложно. напиши. если это необходимо, подумаю. что смогу - подскажу. мне кажется, что стоит упростить. и если можешь, расскажи о выходе (результате) проекта. вы уже решили? тогда будет проще помогать. времени сколько осталось?

http://festival.1september.ru/articles/500420/   Экологическая проектная деятельность в детском саду - посмотри. мне кажется, что там что-то есть.

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

Инна, спасибо за ссылочку. Мне понравился ,,Экологический проект,,Подснежник,,  Задействуем обязательно.Этот проект для детей.
Конкурс будет в апреле, но надо сделать  за неделю- две, чтобы другими делами потом заняться ей и мне освободиться. Наверное,у неё попросят материал заранее, чтобы быть в курсе . Нам нужен проект , как  презентация  о её работе для взрослых- будет защита. У меня есть проект, который занял первое место в прошлом году, он о воде. Там и занятие было про воду с проблемой, которую дети решали. Нам его оставила наш научный руководитель, после курсов в нашем саду. Мне, кажется там в слайдах нет нужной последовательности. Но оттолкнуться можно. Сейчас закачаю.
 Я подумаю, как упростить наш проект. Всегда хочется побольше нагрести, если бы еще эта работа была привычной. А то от случая к случаю и надо сразу, даже и не мне.
Может об истории нашего края рассказать чуть- чуть. У Н.И. есть рисунки и фотографии в этом направлении.
А остановиться на экологии, о сотрудничестве с Национальным парком, охране редких растений, Красной книге, её созданию детьми. 
Показать интегрированное занятие аппликация с элементами рисования, будет клип, фон  музыкальный и в конце песенка после работы детей. Еще сочиняет она там что-то.

----------


## strelka_64

> На какие нормативные документы (кроме СанПиН) можно ссылаться, где раскрыты вопросы сервировки стола, организации взаимодействия педагога с детьми во время приема пищи, расстановки мебели при организации питания?


Посмотрите здесь, есть требования к питанию и не только
http://39.rospotrebnadzor.ru/directi...cproject/7594/
Здесь тоже интересный материал.
http://www.i-gnom.ru/books/doshkolna.../dshped72.html

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, у кого есть литературное занятие по творчеству С.Я. Маршака или С. Михалкова,или А. Барто.


Здесь по творчеству Михалкова
http://wiki.pippkro.ru/index.php/Фра...халкова.
Здесь по творчеству Маршака
http://detsadik.my1.ru/blog/v_gostja...a/2010-11-12-3
http://detsadik.my1.ru/blog/zanjatie.../2011-01-19-39
А здесь по творчеству Барто
http://samo-irina.narod.ru/page10.html
Здесь различные викторины
http://skazvikt.ucoz.ru/blog/2010-12-24-360

----------


## IGalkina

> Девочки, прошу вашей консультации по оформлению правильному проектов..


Людмила Владимировна! Могу предложить презентацию про подснежники, открывается она в программе ProShow 
http://narod.ru/disk/8303631001/%D0%...%D0%BA.px.html
от ссылочка по проведению акции "Сохраним первоцветы" http://www.tovtry.km.ua/ru/news/2010...vit/index.html
Сами проекты могут быть следующих видов: Эмперический /предполагает роведение собственных наблюдений и экспериментов.Очень ценны такие проекты в плане развития исследовательского поведения и приобретения новой информации о мире природы, животных, человека/;
Творческий /ориентированный на творчесово детей/;
Информационный /предполагают сбор информации/;
Фантастический /ориентирован на разработку несуществующих объектов и явлений/;
Исследовательский /ориентирован на изучение и  обобщение фактов, содержащихся в разных торетических  источниках, книгах, кинофильмах/.Критерий оценки работы над проектом - конечный рзультат: карта, коллекция, модель, план, книжка, рекламный проспект, сказка, тематический коллаж, конспект. и самое главное продолжительность проекта - краткосрочный /1-2 занятия или несколько дней в режиме занятий/, долгосрочный - от недели до года.
На мой взгляд и тема слишком обширна для краткосрочного проекта и тема занятия в рамках этого проекта теряется /это мое субъективное мнение/
Попробуйте скомбинировать проект, пусть он будет эмперически - творческий /просто у Вас занятие творческое/, а взять не именно подснежники, а тему "первоцветы".Я, наверное займу много места здесь, если хотите, спишемся через личку.

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, помогите, надо занятие по сказке "Лиса и журавель".


Здесь не занятие, но посмотреть можно
http://www.baby2000.ru/razvivaika/sk...sa-juravl.html
Может быть и это пригодится
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/587634/

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

,, На мой взгляд и тема слишком обширна для краткосрочного проекта и тема занятия в рамках этого проекта теряется /это мое субъективное мнение/
Попробуйте скомбинировать проект, пусть он будет эмперически - творческий /просто у Вас занятие творческое/, а взять не именно подснежники, а тему "первоцветы".Я, наверное займу много места здесь, если хотите, спишемся через личку.[/QUOTE]

Спасибо за такое подробное сообщение. По вашим ссылочкам прошла, сейчас качаю презентацию  про подснежники.Скорость в конце месяца низкая. Хоть что-то стала понимать в проектах, до нас это только докатывается. Наши проеты больше похожи на творческие презентации.Если не трудно. то буду ждать ваше личное сообщение.
Может кому- нибудь пригодится
Проектный метод в деятельности ДОУ.doc
http://narod.ru/disk/8435727001/%D0%...D0%A3.doc.html

----------


## strelka_64

> Если есть занятия  буду очень благодарна !!!


Посмотрите вот такие занятия, может быть пригодятся
http://detsadik.my1.ru/load/razvivaj...sta/11-1-0-313
http://www.moi-detsad.ru/zanatia115.htm

----------


## buba_nata

> Здравствуйте! помогите, пожалуйста, может у кого есть материал "Права и обязанности родителей


 У нас есть тема "Правовое воспитание" и там сразу на первой странице выставлен интересующий вас материал. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...ED%E8%EA%EE%E2

Девчата, новички, не все же у нас закрыто (темы в которые нельзя попасть), неужели так трудно пробежаться по темам и посмотреть. У Инны - почемучки, не хватит ни какого времени удалять не нужные сообщения. Просто отнесите свой вопрос к одной из тем из "обмена опытом" и в первую очередь загляните туда.
Вот если материал не подходит или нужен более полный. Тогда так и напишите.

----------


## Neffy

> Огромная просьба ко всем !!! У кого есть книга Лыкова " Рисуем красками. Натюрморт " и Курочкина " Знакомимся с натюрмортом ". Очень нужно для подготовки занятия по ознакомлению с натюрмортом и семинара - практикума для воспитателей. Если есть занятия  буду очень благодарна !!!


Вот такой материал есть. Может подойдет Вам?  :Smile3: 

http://narod.ru/disk/8537009001/ozna...ortom.rtf.html

----------


## strelka_64

> У нас в саду "неделя театра и книги". Есть какие-нибудь консультации для родителей по теме? Заранее спасибо (возраст любой)


Консультация для родителей "КАК ОРГАНИЗОВАТЬ ТЕАТР ДОМА."
http://www.moi-detsad.ru/konsultac316.html
http://86ds4-nyagan.edusite.ru/p82aa1.html

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, у кого есть программа "Старт" в электронном виде - поделитесь, пожалуйста!!!!


Здесь есть похожий материал, посмотрите, может быть что-нибудь и пригодится
http://www.tovievich.ru/book/13/

----------


## Olsa

> Девочки может есть у кого нибудь Громова О.Е. Соломатина Г.Н. Зима-весна. Демонстрационный материал. Развитие речи детей 4-5 лет. Беседы по картинкам.


Можно скачать отсюда http://www.vospitalochka.ru/showthread.php?t=1745.

----------


## pedagogovna

не нашла раздела "Экономическое воспитание" -вставлю в "Математику..."
Фея Фиалка,
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/314063/ http://www.trizminsk.org/e/23500109.htm -ЭКОНОМИЧЕСКОЕ ВОСПИТАНИЕ ДОШКОЛЬНИКОВ С ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЕМ ЭЛЕМЕНТОВ ТРИЗ НА ПРИМЕРЕ ИГРЫ "МУЗЕЙ ДЕНЕГ   
http://ds82.ru/doshkolnik/3858-.html Проект "Дошкольник в мире экономики"
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/560157/ Программа дополнительного образования "Экономическое воспитание дошкольников"
http://de.3dn.ru/publ/89-1-0-565 ЭКОНОМИЧЕСКИЕ ИГРЫ
Программа по ФЭМП с элементами экономики для детей 5-6 летФормат файлов: Microsoft Word - Быстрый просмотр
Экономическое воспитание дошкольников. Примерная программа, перспективное ... numi.ru/download.php?id=15900
Проект « Копейка-рубль бережет»Формат файлов: Microsoft Word
«Я познаю мир». (история) стр.230. (экономика) стр. 83. Курак Е.А. Экономическое воспитание дошкольников. Стр 26. Курак Е.А. «Эконом. Воспит.» стр 127.
it-n.ru/communities.aspx?d_no=130451&ext=Attachment.aspx?Id...

Курак Е.А. Экономическое воспитание дошкольников -поищите книгу эту-я не нашла

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, очень нужен материал по экономическому воспитанию детей! Поделитесь ,пожалуйста!


Занимательные методические материалы для интеллектуальных конкурсов и игр с детьми, для тематических праздничных мероприятий.
http://zanimatika.narod.ru/Narabotki12.htm

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, очень нужен материал по экономическому воспитанию детей! Поделитесь ,пожалуйста!


Фея Фиалочка, посмотрите мое сообщение

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...44#post4012644

----------


## Irisha1082

Девочки, снова с просьбой. Наташа, Буба Ната, выставляла материал по мнемотехнике. Может кто видел недавно и может ссылку вставить? буду очень благодарна

----------


## pedagogovna

Irisha, а вы сами попробуйте найти-есть и поисковик и просто разделы: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....тателей

----------


## Ликсанна

Добрый день, уважаемые коллеги! Я музыкальный руководитель. Очень прошу помочь воспитателю. На курсах повышения ей дали тему проекта "Совместная трудовая деятельность взрослых и детей в природе". Подскажите, пожалуйста, может где видели что подходящее. Очень надеюсь на вашу помощь! Я поискала, но пока не нашла. Спасибо!

----------


## zarinka

Девочки, методист дала задание: надо выпустить стенгазету по ОБЖД.  Творческие личности, подкиньте пожалуйста какую-нибудь  идею по этому поводу, принимаются любые идеи, используем "Метод мозгового штурма". Заранее большое спасибо за помощь! :Aga:  Писать можно в личку.

----------


## po4emy4ka

> надо выпустить стенгазету по ОБЖД


простейший вариант - фото детей в режимных моментах. если есть...

----------


## strelka_64

> надо выпустить стенгазету по ОБЖД.


Здесь есть частушки, может быть используете
http://www.butuzici.ru/stihi-schital...dd-i-obzh.html

----------


## СМИТТИ

> Девочки, методист дала задание: надо выпустить стенгазету по ОБЖД.


Оксана, что было разместила в разделе ОБЖД
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...64#post4017064

----------


## СМИТТИ

Девочки, я за помощью. В конце апреля подруга выступает в конкурсе среди многодетных семей. Надо как-то представить свою семью.Еще будет творческий конкурс - изготовление поделок. Совместные поделки будут уже готовы, но их тоже надо как-то защитить, представить. Поделки сделали из бисера, из ракушек, из соломы, из яичной скорлупы, из гофрированной бумаги, из гипса. Девчвта, у кого есть какие-нибудь идеи, помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, я за помощью. В конце апреля подруга выступает в конкурсе среди многодетных семей. Надо как-то представить свою семью.Еще будет творческий конкурс - изготовление поделок. Совместные поделки будут уже готовы, но их тоже надо как-то защитить, представить. Поделки сделали из бисера, из ракушек, из соломы, из яичной скорлупы, из гофрированной бумаги, из гипса. Девчвта, у кого есть какие-нибудь идеи, помогите, пожалуйста.


На представления семьи взять хорошие стихи о семье и на фоне презентации о семье, прочесть (может кто напишет, обратись к Валерьевне, у нас в теме "день рождения форума", найдешь ее координаты). С презентацией помогу, но после 17 (у мамы юбилей, ей делаю альбом). Но можете пока подбирать материал и разрабатывать план презента, музыку. А насчет поделок, нужно знать, что делаете, там если допустим маму с курицей, то можно инсценировку под музыку "Вышла курица гулять"

----------


## binkakorzinka

девочки, писала в разделе "возможности компьютера" , но его не так часто посещают как этот.может у кого-то есть грамоты для поощрения педагогов за победы во внутрисадовых мероприятиях? очень нужно... :Tu:

----------


## ЛАС

Девочки!Помогите пожалуйста!Очень нужны картинки с временем суток (частини доби) на открытое занятие.Спасибо!!!

----------


## Neffy

> Девочки!Помогите пожалуйста!Очень нужны картинки с временем суток (частини доби) на открытое занятие.Спасибо!!!


Посмотрите здесь.
http://skyclipart.ru/detsad/demo_mat...eni-sutok.html

----------


## seruga

1Девчата помогите пожалуйста!Моей коллеге нужно написать работу на тему:"Планирование работы с детьми и оказание им педагогической поддержки с учетом возраста и индивидуальных характеристик ребенка"Сначала она наблюдает пару детей в процессе их деятельности и какие ключевые компетентности у них западают.И уже на основе всего этого написать работу.Подскажите что нибудь идейное.

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Моей коллеге нужно написать работу


немного не поняла, что именно нужно? это какая-то творческая работа, исследовательская или просто план индивидуальной работы с ребенком по видам деятельности? 



> Сначала она наблюдает пару детей в процессе их деятельности и какие ключевые компетентности у них западают


какие ключевые компетентности вообще нужно рассматривать? на что обратить внимание? на обучение? развитие или воспитание? психолог есть у вас? что советует? 

я просто хочу понять, что именно сделать надо.

----------


## po4emy4ka

> может у кого-то есть грамоты для поощрения педагогов за победы во внутрисадовых мероприятиях? очень нужно...


я делаю просто. беру понравившийся мне фон, http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....EE%F8%EE%EF%E0, здесь много интереснейшего, красивейшего материала, помещаю его в вордовский документ и пишу то, что в данный момент необходимо. всегда выходит красиво и не требует много времени. если надо что-то особенное, самое время обратится за помощью к *Наташе, Маргарите, Инне, Лютику.* у них свои мастерские. мне помогали и не раз. 

*СПАСИБО ИМ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!*

----------


## SOSED

Так!
Я не понял. Что у вас здесь за бардак?
Если это тема помощи, то пусть она для этого и существует.
Все темы помощи построены по простому принципу:
Просьбы - ответы.
А у вас здесь практически Беседка.
Если считаете, что отдельная тема помощи не нужна, так и скажите, я все посты отсюда перенесу в Беседку. Там можно разговаривать о чем угодно и сколько угодно.
 :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:

----------


## кимким

Девочки, у кого есть материал к экологической акции "Наш участок лучше всех"

----------


## seruga

> немного не поняла, что именно нужно? это какая-то творческая работа, исследовательская или просто план индивидуальной работы с ребенком по видам деятельности? 
> 
> какие ключевые компетентности вообще нужно рассматривать? на что обратить внимание? на обучение? развитие или воспитание? психолог есть у вас? что советует? 
> 
> я просто хочу понять, что именно сделать надо.


Здравствуйте.Моя коллега была на курсах по индивидуализации образовательного процесса и ей дали написать работу по теме,название написано выше.К ключевым компетентностям относятся:Коммуникативная,информационная,здоровьесберегающая,социальная и деятельностная.Надо пронаблюдать и составить план,т.е какими методами и способами мы будем исправлять пробелы (методы и способы наверное и нужны)

----------


## Suponina

Девочки, здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста! Надо сделать на КВН в старшей группе эмблемы- "Любознайки" и "Почемучки". Я где-то видела ссылки на шаблоны, но не найду.

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста! Надо сделать на КВН в старшей группе эмблемы- "Любознайки" и "Почемучки". Я где-то видела ссылки на шаблоны, но не найду.


Эмблемы можно посмотреть в мастерских http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....EE%F8%EE%EF%E0. У меня точно нет, а вот у других посмотрите. У нас в разделе можно посмотреть http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....FE%F2%E5%F0%E0. Там Матвейка поможет, если попросите.

----------


## ilmira68

Девочки! У меня вот какая просьба .У вас не проводили ли конкурс для нянь,желательно по Этикету.Хотела организовать,но пока не представляю как? Помогите пожалуйста если кто такое уже проводил

----------


## Neffy

> Девочки помогите!Надо интересное занятие пао лепке в средней групе(можно приурочить Пасхе).Пожалуста помогите!!!


Конспекты занятий по лепке в ср.гр.  :Smile3: 

http://narod.ru/disk/9761041001/%D0%...D1%8B.doc.html

----------


## strelka_64

> У меня вот какая просьба .У вас не проводили ли конкурс для нянь,желательно по Этикету.Хотела организовать,но пока не представляю как?


У нас такой конкурс не проводился, но вот нашла в интернете, правда не совсем по этикету
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/411865/
Здесь ещё немного
http://serp-radost.ucoz.ru/news/moja.../2011-03-29-82
http://www.vnmc.ru/home/item/352-ito...ya-nyanya.html

----------


## baryssveta

> Девочки помогите!Надо интересное занятие пао лепке в средней групе(можно приурочить Пасхе).Пожалуста помогите!!!


Посмотрите идею http://dump.ru/file/5166309

----------


## buba_nata

> Спасибо огромадное! То что нужно,и думать не надо.Хотела поблагодарить,а спасибок у меня почему то нет...


 Сосед, уж извини, ну как не высказаться! "Спасибок" в этой теме нет!!!! Поблагодарить можно нажав на репутацию!!!! Девчата, давайте уважать во- первых время наших модераторов, а во вторых  друг друга. Читайте не только ответы на ваши вопросы, но и сообщения других!!!
Извините за резкость, но девчата, нравится мне что научились благодарить, но давайте делать это еще и правильно!!! И репутацию повысите своим коллегам, которые вам помогли!

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Так!
> Я не понял. Что у вас здесь за бардак?


Саша, камень в мой огород... стараюсь... чищу... не всегда успеваю... ИСПРАВЛЮСЬ!  катастрофы нет. так, пустяки. пропустила пару фраз...

----------


## svetaegorova

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги.Есть у кого нибудь программа "Успех"? Зараннее благодарна.

----------


## pedagogovna

Девочки, я с необычной просьбой к вам- моя знакомая из Казахстана-учитель информатики участвует в конкурсе-просит идею визитки-что-то необычное, как она говорит"чтобы шоу было"... Может, у кого есть такие "буйные идеи" или опыт. Пожалуйста, откликнитесь.

----------


## pedagogovna

svetaegorova, вот здесь есть 
http://detsad-kitty.ru/metod/2795-programma-uspex.html или http://www.twirpx.com/file/301145/

----------


## ULIANCHIK

> Помогите пожалуйста, очень срочно нужны интересные беседы для детей средней группы


*конспекты  занятий  по этическому  воспитанию (для средней  группы)*
Скачать файл КОНСПЕКТЫ ЗАНЯТИЙ.doc

Скачать файл Лопатина - Беседы и сказки о семье.djvu

----------


## zarinka

Девочки, помогите пожалуйста, может кто писал, нам на  областной конкурс надо написать характеристику  группы,  воспитатель которой учавствует в конкурсе. Сразу говорю, что ничего не обозначили в пришедшей депеше, ни в каком аспекте писать, ни что раскрывать, то ли характеристика среды, то ли уровней развития по данной теме детей, вобщем неизвестно, потому и обращаюсь, может кто уже сталкивался с этим. Заранее огромное спасибо за помощь.

----------


## СМИТТИ

> Девочки, помогите пожалуйста, может кто писал, нам на  областной конкурс надо написать характеристику  группы,


Оксана, мне не приходилось писать такие характеристики. Но я думаю, что надо писать о группе: сколько человек (мальчиков, девочек), средний возраст, по какой программе работаете, какие уголки есть в группе и т.д. Ведь как заведующая представляет свой сад: столько педагогов, какой категории, в саду есть кабинет педагога-дефектолога, абинет психолога, отдельный спортивный зал и пр. У нас так.
Еще можно в отделе презентаций посмотреть. Там девочки выставляли презентации своих групп, портфолио педагогов (может из них можно найти идею).

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, помогите пожалуйста, может кто писал, нам на  областной конкурс надо написать характеристику  группы. Сразу говорю, что ничего не обозначили в пришедшей депеше, ни в каком аспекте писать, ни что раскрывать, то ли характеристика среды, то ли уровней развития по данной теме детей, вобщем неизвестно, потому и обращаюсь, может кто уже сталкивался с этим.


 Мы такую характеристику не писали, но пишем в паспорте группы (могу выставить). Но мне кажется, что она уж больно краткая... 
Я бы написала, о том когда комплектовалась группа;как прошла адаптация; сколько детей и возраст; цели, задачи группы (сада); по какой программе работаете; затронуть развивающую среду (тут можно вставить план-схему группы. у нас такое есть и к нему приложить цели зонирование группы, тоже есть); методическое обеспечение; какие достижения группы(конкурсы, олимпиады); затруднения (вскользь малая материальная база сада), но это не обязательно. Вставить социальный паспорт группы, если у вас такой ведется.  (у нас есть, могу выставить его содержание и диаграмму к нему)

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, помогите пожалуйста, может кто писал, нам на  областной конкурс надо написать характеристику  группы,  воспитатель которой учавствует в конкурсе. Сразу говорю, что ничего не обозначили в пришедшей депеше, ни в каком аспекте писать, ни что раскрывать, то ли характеристика среды, то ли уровней развития по данной теме детей, вобщем неизвестно, потому и обращаюсь, может кто уже сталкивался с этим. Заранее огромное спасибо за помощь.


Так же можно поместить, что из паспорта здоровья - оздоровительный режим, режим двигательной активности, список часто болеющих детей или детей по группам здоровья. И обязательно отразить работу с родителями.



> Наташа, выставьте, пожалуйста.


 все выложила http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4032137

----------


## ЛюдмилаИвановна

Помогите, пожалуйста! Срочно нужна беседа или занятие  в детском саду о Чернобыле. Средняя группа, малыши совсем. Украиночки, отзовитесь! Спасибо!

----------


## кимким

> беседы о правилах повежения: на улице, в дет.саду.о природе.о семье.о дружбе


Зайдите на сайт "Фестиваль педагогических идей" http://festival.1september.ru/articles/subjects/16 и в поисковике найдете нужные для вас занятия.

Интегрированное занятие "Остров дружбы" для детей средней возрастной группы 
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/566849/

----------


## strelka_64

> Помогите, пожалуйста! Срочно нужна беседа или занятие  в детском саду о Чернобыле. Средняя группа, малыши совсем. Украиночки, отзовитесь! Спасибо!


Посмотрите в этом разделе. Это не беседы, но возможно, что-то и подойдёт
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E%E9-%C0%DD%D1

----------


## po4emy4ka

> беседы о правилах повежения: на улице, в дет.саду.о природе.о семье.о дружбе


я вообще-то не грублю, но тут... вам программу написать и расписать? может надо скромнее как-то быть в своих просьбах? не кажется? небольшой опыт работы не освобождает от РАБОТЫ!!! тем более, что материал есть у нас на форуме, только надо его найти и провильно прочитать.

----------


## Аленка1972

Девочки может у кого есть материал для группы поддержки(кричалки...) на конкурс "Воспитатель года" буду премного благодарна. Завтра начинается конкурс! Ура!

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки может у кого есть материал для группы поддержки(кричалки...) на конкурс "Воспитатель года" буду премного благодарна. Завтра начинается конкурс! Ура!


(имя выступающей)- супер, (имя)- класс, кто не верит, тому в глаз....
**
(имя выступающей) лучше всех! 
(имя выступающей) ждёт успех! 
**
хоть ты лопни, хоть ты тресни - (имя выступающей) на первом месте!
**
Кто провайдер всех времен - это ....
Кто здесь будет чемпион - это ......
Кто заставит всех дрожать? Это ........ всем молчать!
**
Эй,....... вперёд,
за тобой идёт народ,
прокричим УРА,УРА,
......... ВЫЙГРАЛа? Да! да!

----------


## ПУХ логопед

ДЕВОЧКИ.видела когда-то на просторах интернета пособие" Цветик - семицветик" изготовленное по почте можно было заказать.Может кто знает или заказывал.Спасибо.

----------


## Olsa

Девочки, обращаюсь с просьбой. Планирую проведения тематического дня в 1 младшей группе, тема посвящены нашим домашним любимцам - кошкам. Хотела провести мероприятие к дню кошек (1 марта), но не получилось, была причина. На данный момент уже продумала вроде бы весь день - выучили стишки и песенки о кошках, изготовила маски-ободки для каждого ребёнка. Общая идея такова - дети в течении дня будут изображать свою домашнюю кошечку, или бабушкину, или ещё какую... Застряла на сценарии для развлечения. Покидайтесь, пожалуйста, идейками. Может кто проводил подобное для малышей. Интересует персонаж (или персонажи), которые придут в гости к деткам, сюрпризные моменты и т.д. Сгодится всё, а я уж сама составлю сам сценарий. Заранее благодарю.  :Yes4:

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

Застряла на сценарии для развлечения. Покидайтесь, пожалуйста, идейками. Может кто проводил подобное для малышей. Интересует персонаж (или персонажи), которые придут в гости к деткам, сюрпризные моменты и т.д. Сгодится всё, а я уж сама составлю сам сценарий. Заранее благодарю.  :Yes4: [/QUOTE]

Мне нравится персонаж- Кот Матроскин. Он яркий, сможет и пошутить и задания разные раздавать.

----------


## тишунина наталия

«Кошка в гостях у ребят»

Оборудование: игрушки – серая кошка и воробей на палочке, блюдце, большой платок.

            Действующие лица

Ведущий        |
Кошка            |         взрослые 
Воробей         |

Ведущий (обращает внимание малышей на кошку, заранее поставленную на окно)
                   Посмотрите, на окошко
                   Села серенькая кошка.
                   Кошка в гости к нам пришла,
                  Смотрит на ребят она.

Ребятки, давайте познакомимся с кошкой. Позовём её к нам.
Дети. Кис-кис-кис!
Ведущий (берёт кошку и обыгрывает стихотворение)
               - Кошка, как тебя зовут? 
                - Мяу!
                - Стережешь ты мышку тут?
                - Мяу!
                - Кошка, хочешь молочка?
                - Мяу!
                - А в товарищи щенка?
                - Фррр…         
                                             (Г. Сапгир)
Ребятки, кошка не хочет дружить со щенком? Не хочет! Фыркает. А с ребятками хочет дружить?
Кошка. Мяу!
Ведущий. Расскажи нам, кошечка, о себе.
Кошка.
                        Вы со мной знакомы близко.
                        Я – приветливая киска.
                        Кверху – кисточки на ушках,
                        Когти спрятаны в подушках.

                       Чистоплотна, аккуратна,
                       Если гладят – мне приятно.
                       Не таю своих привычек – 
                       Я люблю мышей и птичек.

                       В темноте я зорко вижу,
                       Понапрасну не обижу.
                       Но дразнить меня опасно – 
                      Я царапаюсь ужасно.
                                                 (В. Стоянов)
Ведущий. Ребятки, покажите, как кошка царапается. (Дети показывают.)
Ребятки, кошке нравится, когда её гладят? Нравится. Хотите её погладить по мягкой шёрстке? 
Дети (гладят кошку)
                        Кошка- кошечка,
                        Спой для нас немножечко.

                    Песня «Мяу!» Е. Макшанцевой
(на мотив русской народной песни «я на горку шла»)
Дети(подпевают)
                   Кошка-кошечка. 
                   Кошка-кошечка,
                  Спой нам песенку скорее,
                  Спой немножечко!(2 раза)
                  Мяу, мяу, мяу, мяв!
                  Мяу, мяу, мяу, мяв!
Ведущий.Кисонька, как ты хорошо поешь! Наши ребятки тоже хотят так научиться.
               Песня повторяется ещё раз.
Киска. Что ты ещё умеешь делать? Расскажи ребяткам.
Кошка
                 Я умею чисто мыться:
                 Не водой, а язычком.
                 Мяу! Как мне часто снится 
                 Блюдце с тёплым молочком!

Ведущий. Мы тебя, кисонька, сейчас угостим молочком
.
                 Песня «Кошка» Ан. Александрова

Ведущий (подносит кошку к детям)

                Киска к деткам подошла,
                Молочка просила,
                Молочка просила,
                «Мяу» говорила.
                Мяу… Мяу… Мяу…     дети подпевают


                Угостили молочком –      Малыши подставляют ладошки, кошка из 
                 Кисонька поела,               них «лакает молочко»
                 Кисонька поела,
                 Песенку запела:
                 - Мурр… Мурр… Мурр…           Дети подпевают. 
                                     (Н. Френкель)             

Кошка
          Мяу-мяу! Спасибо ребятки!
             А теперь поиграем мы в прятки!

                         Игра «Прятки с платком»
Большим газовым платком накрывают ребёнка.

Ведущий (с кошкою в руках ходит по залу, ищет ребёнка)

                    Я по залу хожу,
                    Вовы (Тани, маши…) я не нахожу.
                    Где же Вова?
                    Где же Вова?
                    Где искать, куда пойти?
                    Помогите мне, ребятки,
                    Поскорей его найти!

Затем сдёргивает платок с ребёнка, удивляется, радуется, что нашла. Ребёнок гладит кошку. Игра повторяется с другим ребёнком.

Ведущий (показывает птичку на платочке). Ребятки, посмотрите, кто это прилетел? (Дети отвечают.)
              - Воробей, что ты ждёшь,
              Крошек хлебных не клюёшь?

Воробей  
               Я давно заметил крошки,
               Да боюсь сердитой кошки.
                                                        (А. Тараскин)

Кошка. Мяу, не зря боится! Я сейчас этого воробья поймаю.

Ведущий. Нет, киска, наши ребятки не дадут воробья в обиду. Дети, похлопаем воробью, чтобы он улетел от кошки.      



            Песня «Хлопни в ладоши». В. Агофинникова 

Тень-тень, потень.                           Дети ставят руки перед грудью   
Села кошка под плетень.                      «палочкой»
Налетели воробьи,                          Взмахивают кистями рук
Хлопни им в ладошки.                    («крылышки»)
Улетайте, воробьи!                         Грозят пальчиком.
Берегитесь кошки!
                       (Слова народные)

Дети хлопают в ладошки. Воробей улетает от кошки.

Ведущий. Ой, киска, не поймала воробья! Не расстраивайся. Ты лучше поиграй с нашими ребятками.

                     Игра «Где же наши ручки?»   Т. Ломовой 

Где же, где же наши ручки,                    Дети прячут руки за спину.
Где же наши ручки?                                Кошка ходит перед ними,
Где же, где же наши ручки?                   Ищет ручки.
Нету  наших ручек.
Вот, вот, вот они,                                     Вытягивают руки и 
Ручки-шалунишки.                                  Показывают «фонарики».
Пляшут, пляшут наши ручки,
Пляшут наши ручки.

Где же, где же наши ножки,                 Дети прячут ножки под стул.
Где же наши ножки?                             Кошка ходит перед ними,
Где же, где же наши ножки?                Ищет ножки.
Нету наших ножек.
Вот, вот, вот они,                                    Топают ногами. 
Ножки-шалунишки.
Пляшут, пляшут наши ножки,
Топайте малышки.

Где же, где же наши ушки,                      Дети ладонями прикрывают
Где же наши ушки?                                  уши. Кошка ходит перед ними,
Где же, где же наши ушки?                     Ищет ушки.
Спрятались ушки.
Вот, вот, вот они,                                   Легко тянут пальчиками за
Ушки-послушки.                                     Мочки ушей.
Вот, вот, вот они,
Вот какие ушки.


Где же спрятался наш носик?                  Дети ладошками прикрывают нос.
Где же, где же носик?                              Кошка ходит перед ними,
Где же спрятался наш носик,                   ищет носики.
Носик-курносик?
Вот, вот, вот какой,                                   Указательным пальцем 
Носик наш, курносик.                               Касаются носа.
Вот, вот, вот какой,
Маленький наш носик.

Где же, где же наши детки,                     Дети прячут в ладонях лицо.
Где же наши детки?                                  Кошка ходит перед ними,
Где же, где же наши детки?                     Ищет ребят.
Нету наших деток.
Вот, вот, вот они,                                       Опускают ладошки и 
Малыши-малыши.                                      Произвольно пляшут.
Пляшут, пляшут наши детки.
Ай да ребятишки!

Ведущий. Как мы весело поиграли с киской.

Кошка.

               Мяу-мяу! Детвора,
               Расставаться нам пора!

Ведущий. Ребятки, попрощаемся с киской. Скажем ей до свиданья! (Дети прощаются с кошкой.) До свиданья, кисонька! Приходи к нам в гости ещё!

----------


## strelka_64

> ДЕВОЧКИ.видела когда-то на просторах интернета пособие" Цветик - семицветик" изготовленное по почте можно было заказать.Может кто знает или заказывал.Спасибо.


Здесь описание изготовления пособия, может быть пригодится
http://www.logoped-sfera.ru/2007/03/266

----------


## strelka_64

> Застряла на сценарии для развлечения. Покидайтесь, пожалуйста, идейками.


Посмотрите здесь, кошачья вечеринка.
http://chudesenka.ru/publ/6-1-0-113

----------


## кимким

Девочки, напишите, пожалуйста, какие платные образовательные услуги вы предоставляете.

----------


## СМИТТИ

> Девочки, напишите, пожалуйста, какие платные образовательные услуги вы предоставляете.


Лена, у нас это кружковая деятельность. Интеллектуальный (подготовка к школе) - со средней группы, хореография ( ставят танцы к утренникам)- с младшей группы, английский - с младшей группы, изобразительный - с младшей группы. Во всех этих кружках преподаватели - совместители. Оплата сравнительно маленькая (нашими белорусскими примерно до 8000р. в месяц, для сравнения: докторская колбаса за 1кг 12000-14000р.) Еще есть ритмика с элементами психогимнастики - с младшей группы. Преподаватель - индивидуальный предприниматель. Оплата побольше (белорусскими 10000р. в месяц) Все кружки у нас проходят два раза в неделю, т.е. 8 занятий в месяц. Разница: за кружки совместителей перерасчет производится только если ребенок пропустил 4 занятия подряд по уважительной причине (болезнь, отпуск). Если же он проболел только одну неделю (2 занятия), оплата за кружок берется полностью за месяц. За ритмику оплата только за те занятия, которые ребенок посещал. Это зависит не от нас, от отдела образования. В начале учебного года родители писали заявление на посещение кружка и подписывали договор, где знакомились со всеми условиями. Это у нас.

----------


## zarinka

> хореография ( ставят танцы к утренникам)


И совсем забыли что существует индивидуальная работа с детьми, у нас получается, что если ребенок не ходит на кружок хореографии, то и в индивидуальных танцах не учавствует , только в общих, получается вроде искусственного привлечения к кружкам.



> Девочки, напишите, пожалуйста, какие платные образовательные услуги вы предоставляете.


Леночка, я где-то уже писала, по-моему даже в этой теме, но искать некогда, проще ответить. У нас на сегодняшний день три платных кружка: хореография, логико-математический и рисование (правильнее было бы сказать использование нетрадиционных технологий в рисовании + ручной труд). Еще раньше, лет 7-9 назад у нас были еще кружок английского и цирковой. Кружки поводятся два раза в неделю с младшей группы. Цена за кружок в месяц  где-то 80 рублей (20 гривен). Все преподаватели кружков оформлены в одно ЧП и оплата идет в банк на один счет.  
Мне очень нравятся кружки логики и рисования, но вот к хореографии есть ряд претензий, просто раньше у нас вел этот кружок настоящий хореограф и по образованию и по призванию, а сейчас это делают музруки и по большому счету кружок сводится к простому разучиванию танцев на утренники, т.е. по-старому это была индивидуальная работа с детьми.

----------


## Крестьянка

> Девочки, напишите, пожалуйста, какие платные образовательные услуги вы предоставляете.


Сад 6-групповой, поэтому только 2 платных кружка (зато качественных):хореографический, и спортивно-оздоровительный. Отчет о работе кружка - это какое- либо мероприятие,танцевальный участвует в конкурсах (успешно))) Никогда работа кружка не сводится к разучиванию танцев для утренников,ведь состав коллектива из разных групп. Но в сценарий утренника можем вставить танец если подходит по теме. (на выпускной обязательно вставляем)

----------


## ССветланочка

Девочки, очень нужна исследовательско - экспериментальная работа с детками 6 -7 лет.

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, очень нужна исследовательско - экспериментальная работа с детками 6 -7 лет.


Посмотрите здесь 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EA%EE%EB%FF%F2

----------


## Елана

Всем добрый день! Дорогие воспитатели, помогите! Я веду студию «Мама и малыш»,мне нудно провести творческую минутку для малышей от 1года до 2 лет. Творческая минутка это небольшой блок занятия, где детки лепят из пластилина, рисуют….
Так вот мы изучаем домашних животных и на творчестве мы должны сделать овечку.
Подскажите, как и из чего можно сделать интересную поделку «овечку»?

----------


## ilmira68

> и из чего можно сделать интересную поделку «овечку»?


У нас нас девочки рисовали контур овечки и заготовили маленькие ватные шарики,потом по контуру с детьми выкладывали,смазывая клеем поверхность,получилось красиво!

----------


## marinusia

Здравствуйте, девочки! Сегодня ко мне подошла наша методист и попросила поискать мониторинг по новым  федеральным требованиям. Может кто-то занимался этим вопросом, киньте ссылочку. А может кто-то  делал уже по новому. Спасибо!

----------


## Анна - манна

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Я к вам то же с просьбой о мониторинге. У нас ситуация в саду достаточно тяжёлая.. Долго описывать. Новая заведующая работает два месяца, сейчас требует новых форм мониторинга. У нас особенность - мы д/с компенсирующего типа. Есть группы ЗПР, и группы ОНР. Раньше все группы пользовались системой Р.Б.Стерниной. А сейчас надо что-то новое. Да ещё разное - для ЗПР, и для ОНР. Мы все в замешательстве. Методиста у нас нет, т.к. на полставки по совместительству не очень - то рвуться.. Помогите, пожалуйста, кто в теме...

----------


## кимким

> Здравствуйте, девочки! Сегодня ко мне подошла наша методист и попросила поискать мониторинг по новым  федеральным требованиям. Может кто-то занимался этим вопросом, киньте ссылочку. А может кто-то  делал уже по новому. Спасибо!


Даже не знаю как ответить на этот вопрос. Лично для меня с ФГТ по-прежнему все в тумане. Нет утвержденных программ. Будут ли занятия в привычном для нас смысле? Будет ли контроль?
Если честно, голова идет кругом от всех этих нововведений. Детский сад превратили в полигон для экспериментов.

----------


## Neffy

> Всем добрый день! Дорогие воспитатели, помогите! Я веду студию «Мама и малыш»,мне нудно провести творческую минутку для малышей от 1года до 2 лет. Творческая минутка это небольшой блок занятия, где детки лепят из пластилина, рисуют….
> Так вот мы изучаем домашних животных и на творчестве мы должны сделать овечку.
> Подскажите, как и из чего можно сделать интересную поделку «овечку»?


Посмотрите здесь. http://narod.ru/disk/11093305001/%D0...0%B51.doc.html

----------


## buba_nata

> Всем добрый день! Дорогие воспитатели, помогите! Я веду студию «Мама и малыш»,мне нудно провести творческую минутку для малышей от 1года до 2 лет. Творческая минутка это небольшой блок занятия, где детки лепят из пластилина, рисуют….
> Так вот мы изучаем домашних животных и на творчестве мы должны сделать овечку.
> Подскажите, как и из чего можно сделать интересную поделку «овечку»?


Понравилась идея ilmira68, я со своими малышами делала цыплят на открытом занятии. Можно еще удивить малышей (если вы пользуетесь крупой для рисования пальчиками, просто тогда материал будет знакомый), обсыпать контур, намазанный клеем, крупой. Можно постепенно, сначала  рисом, немного в кофемолки пропущенным. Потом приговария стишок намазать клеем рожки и носик и уже черно (покрашенной) крупой посыпать. Но это что первое пришло в голову.

----------


## Крестьянка

> Подскажите, как и из чего можно сделать интересную поделку «овечку»?


Учитывая возраст карапузов, можно на силуэт овечки сделать налеп из крашеного  соленого теста. Тесто очень податливое для пальчиков, они с удовольствием будут его щипать и накладывать на силуэт (здесь главное попасть в этот силуэт, но так как мама рядом она и скоординирует). Фактура шубки овечки должна получиться интересной. Идея с клеем тоже нравится, но этот гадкий клей вечно лепится не туда, и шарики приклеиваются куда угодно , но не туда куда надо))))) Да, и  они ведь в рот еще порой тащат, с тестом безопаснее,тесто подкрашивается пищевым красителем.
А при работе с крупой, детки скорее будут только зрителями. :Yes4:

----------


## Мальвинка

Добрый вечер, уважаемые коллеги! К Вам обращаются инструктора по ФИЗО детских садов.   На данный момент наша должность не внесена в список должностей дающих право на досрочную пенсию по выслуге лет. Мы, работая с детьми, получается с ними не работаем. Фарида Аксянова из Димитровграда составила обращение к Путину, с просьбой решить этот вопрос. Но в нашем разделе общается мало инструкторов (не из всех регионов России). Помогите отправить это обращение и из Ваших регионов. Вы только передайте это обращение своим инструкторам, а они сами его отнесут. Решили нести в отделения местные Единой России. Вот само обращение - http://files.mail.ru/VJSIZC, а это приложение - http://files.mail.ru/XHNX8R

Почитать источник можно вот здесь - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4041150

Спасибо за взаимопонимание и взаимопомощь!!!

----------


## Рема555

Девочки, здравствуйте! Нужно срочно итоговое занятие по социальному миру для старшей группы. Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Нужно срочно итоговое занятие по социальному миру для старшей группы.


http://www.ivalex.vistcom.ru/zanatia462.html - это для средней группы, но можно посмотреть, мысли не плохие. *«Что мы знаем о воздухе»  Занятие по социальному миру в средней группе*

я не совсем понимаю, что вы изучаете по СОЦИАЛЬНОМУ МИРУ. у нас нет такого раздела в программе. есть "Я И МИР ВОКРУГ МЕНЯ". туда входят несколько блоков: "ЧЕЛОВЕК И ПРИРОДА", "ЧЕЛОВЕК И ОБЩЕСТВО" "ЧЕЛОВЕК И РУКОТВОРНЫЙ МИР"
что конкретно надо? книги отсканировать не смогу, но в интернете пороюсь.

http://detsadd.narod.ru/index_2_7_10.html "Мы–друзья природы"
(конспект итогового интегрированного занятия по природному миру для детей старшего дошкольного возраста)

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, здравствуйте! Нужно срочно итоговое занятие по социальному миру для старшей группы. Помогите, пожалуйста!


 Да, лучше написать, что вы конкретно хотите, а не обобщенное понятие. У каждой программы свои "пунктики". Я честно в растерянности...

----------


## синьорина

Добрый вечер коллеги! Не могу подобрать материал для рубрики "Золотые правила детского сада". Хочется чтобы он был в оригинальной форме. Дайте ссылочку, если у кого есть. Спасибо.

----------


## buba_nata

> Добрый вечер коллеги! Не могу подобрать материал для рубрики "Золотые правила детского сада". Хочется чтобы он был в оригинальной форме. Дайте ссылочку, если у кого есть. Спасибо.


Посмотрите http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...64#post4020364 выложила

----------


## кимким

Девочки, очень бы хотелось посмотреть,как пишут у вас годовые планы специалисты дополнительного образования. Так хочется чего-нибудь новенького...

----------


## Елана

Девочки помогите!!!!
Завтра творческое занятие с малышками, изучаем домашних животных – поросенка. Нужно на занятии сделать хрюшку. Пробовала сделать соленое тесто, покрасила краской и наносила на контур хрюшки, но тесто не приклеивается.

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки помогите!!!!
> Завтра творческое занятие с малышками, изучаем домашних животных – поросенка. Нужно на занятии сделать хрюшку.


Сколько лет малышкам? Может быть, эта поделка подойдёт (если подготовить все детали и вместо клея взять пластилин).
http://www.mirpodelki.ru/index.php?id=91

----------


## Елана

> Сколько лет малышкам? Может быть, эта поделка подойдёт (если подготовить все детали и вместо клея взять пластилин).
> http://www.mirpodelki.ru/index.php?id=91


 Дети от 1 года до 2 лет

----------


## Гера

Доброго времени суток всем! Девочки помогите пожалуйста, может кто нибудь проводил родительское собрание в младшей группе в какой нибудь необычной форме, поделитесь пожалуйста. В конце года голова уже не соображает. Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки помогите пожалуйста, может кто нибудь проводил родительское собрание в младшей группе в какой нибудь необычной форме, поделитесь пожалуйста.


Посмотрите, может быть это подойдёт
http://zontyki34.narod.ru/doks/rod_sobr.htm
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/418709/
http://www.mdou6marx.ru/load/roditel...ruppe/1-1-0-61
http://copy.yandex.net/?fmode=envelo...c03dcc&keyno=0

----------


## Olga123

Здравствуйте,девочки. Помогите пожалуйста подобрать материал по теме:  Использование разных форм детской активности во время совмесной работы со взрослыми. Буду рада материалу как на укр так и на рус языке. Заранее спасибо. :flower:

----------


## pedagogovna

http://www.moi-detsad.ru/konsultac13.htm http://www.kdp-spb.ru/pedagogika/pro...gotovki-2.html 
http://ds82.ru/doshkolnik/4706-.html  Совместная работа педагога с ребенком в проектной деятельности  
http://smolpedagog.ru/article%2015.html  Проектная модель гражданского воспитания детей дошкольного возраста



> Использование разных форм детской активности во время совмесной работы со взрослыми.

----------


## leonora_

> Помогите пожалуйста подобрать материал по теме:  Использование разных форм детской активности во время совмесной работы со взрослыми.


Ознайомлення дітей з працею дорослих http://referatu.com.ua/oldreferats/27/126147

----------


## strelka_64

> Помогите пожалуйста подобрать материал по теме:  Использование разных форм детской активности во время совмесной работы со взрослыми.


Роль общения со взрослыми в развитии ребенка  http://www.vklu.ru/article7.php

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

Нужны картинки и фоны на тему:  "Музыка и дети". Кто может, помогите!!!!

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Нужны картинки и фоны на тему: "Музыка и дети". Кто может, помогите!!!!


http://img1.liveinternet.ru/images/a...tiimuzika2.jpg
http://content.foto.mail.ru/mail/ele...yphoto/i-2.jpg
http://angellove505.narod.ru/angels_wallp006.jpg
http://arosh.at.ua/_si/0/32303912.jpg
http://bibnout.ru/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/vs12.jpg
http://a22002.******info/icon/1727090...818fc6ab54.jpg

еще много-много!!! Света, смотри сама, что тебе нравится и подходит. в поисковик напиши тему "музыка и дети", нажми искать картинки. 194 727 - нашлось!

----------


## strelka_64

> Нужны картинки и фоны на тему:  "Музыка и дети". Кто может, помогите!!!!


Светлана, посмотри у музруков здесь
Музыка в картинках ( всё для созданий презентаций
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F2%E0%F6%E8%E9

----------


## Suponina

Добрый вечер, девочки! Поделитесь идеей с воздушными шарами на выпускной(на улице).Может у кого- нибудь есть интересная идейка. Хочется не как обычно.

----------


## leonora_

> Добрый вечер, девочки! Поделитесь идеей с воздушными шарами на выпускной(на улице).Может у кого- нибудь есть интересная идейка. Хочется не как обычно.


Валентина, посмотрите пока здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...ED%E0%F0%B3%BF) может что-то найдете

----------


## strelka_64

> Поделитесь идеей с воздушными шарами на выпускной(на улице).Может у кого- нибудь есть интересная идейка. Хочется не как обычно.


У нас на выпускных уже несколько лет подряд используют шарики. Дети с родителями выходят во двор, загадывают желание и все одновременно отпускают шарики.

----------


## Алена345

У меня в прошлом году был выпуск, так мы вывели детей на улицу, дети сделали большой круг, поочередно выстроившись в круге чередуя шарики по цвету, под минусовку "Мы дети солнца" сделали движения пропев несколько куплетов, затем каждый назвал свое имя, фамилию, сказали хором стих: "Ты лети, лети наш шарик, через море на Восток, лишь коснешься ты земли, быть по-моему вели", каждый ребенок одновременно шептал на свой шарик желание и отпускал, было здорово.Снимали два оператора снизу и сверху, потом все монтировали, я плакала от удовольствия,а родители умилялись. Если шарики сердечки, то можно выстроить детей сердцем, тоже будет здорово, подобрать песню, их море.

----------


## Natalyushka

Уважаемые коллеги! Подскажите пожалуйста, может, кто делал подобное. Мне нужно написать проект по математике. Какую тему  можно взять с детьми ? Интересует средняя группа и старшая. Даже не знаю от чего отталкиваться: в инете проекты в основном , скажем так, по гуманитарным направлениям, а по "точным наукам"- нет ничего. Хоть какой- нибудь совет дайте, наведите на мысль, а дальше сама постараюсь. Прошу, пожалуйста, не оставьте без внимания - ну очень надо!!!

----------


## buba_nata

> Уважаемые коллеги! Подскажите пожалуйста, может, кто делал подобное. Мне нужно написать проект по математике. Какую тему  можно взять с детьми ? Интересует средняя группа и старшая. Даже не знаю от чего отталкиваться: в инете проекты в основном , скажем так, по гуманитарным направлениям, а по "точным наукам"- нет ничего. Хоть какой- нибудь совет дайте, наведите на мысль, а дальше сама постараюсь. Прошу, пожалуйста, не оставьте без внимания - ну очень надо!!!


Нам при подготовки проектов помогли эти памятки составления...
*Памятка к исследовательской работе педагога*I.	Как правильно сформулировать тему:
1.	Формулировка от указания на исследуемый процесс и на условия, в которых он изучается по схеме:
*Изучаемый процесс*
Изучение
Исследование
Развитие
Формирование
Становление
Воспитание
Анализ
Разработка
Организация
Влияние
и т.п.
*Предмет исследования*
Познавательные способности
Познавательная активность
Умения что-то делать
Личностные качества
Любознательность
Самостоятельность
Наблюдательность 
 и т.п.
*Условия* 
На музыкальных занятиях
На экскурсиях в природу
В процессе изучения чего-либо
В процессе знакомства с чем – либо
В игровой деятельности
и т.п.
Например: «Развитие наблюдательности у детей старшего дошкольного возраста во время прогулок в природу»
2.	Формулировка темы  по схемам:
•	*ЧТО – ТО *         как условие развития        *ЧЕГО – ЛИБО*
•	*ЧТО – ТО *         как средство формирования   *ЧЕГО – ЛИБО*
•	Использование    *ЧЕГО – ЛИБО*  как средство (условие)  развития (формирования, воспитания, становления и т.п.)   *ЧЕГО –ТО*
Например:
«Сюжетно – ролевая игра как средство развития коммуникативных способностей детей дошкольного возраста»
«Наблюдение как средство развития произвольного внимания у детей дошкольного возраста»
«Использование развивающих игр как средство формирования познавательных способностей у детей старшего дошкольного возраста»
II.	Определение актуальности и новизны исследования
Ответьте на вопрос: почему данную проблему нужно изучать сегодня, на сколько она важна и значима для практики обучения и воспитания дошкольников?
Актуальность заключается в объяснении теоретической направленности, который будет достигнут в результате выполнения работы.
Новизна может заключаться в новом решении вопросов, затрагивать региональные особенности.

III.	Формулирование цели исследования
Цель – это то, что необходимо получить или показать  в результате работы, это представление об общем результате работы.
Например: тема «Развивающие игры как средство формирования познавательных способностей детей дошкольного возраста»
Цель: Показать роль и значение развивающих игр в формировании познавательных способностей детей дошкольного возраста.
IV.	Формулирование задач исследования
Ответьте на вопрос, что нужно сделать, чтобы подтвердить предположение?

*Схема формулирования задач**Содержание деятельности исследования*
Изучить, исследовать, проанализировать, рассмотреть, обосновать, объяснить, разработать, экспериментально проверить, доказать, апробировать и т.п.

*Частичный предмет деятельности*
Условия, факторы, подходы, роль, значение, место, средства, возможности, целесообразность, приемы, технологии, рекомендации  и т.п.
Могу выставить (хотя уже выставляла) архив этого документа в схемах (схемы не выставляются, пришлось просто текстом)

----------


## pedagogovna

Вопрос не по пед.теме- ну ОЧЕНЬ нужно- не могу никак установить русификатор к "Прошоу 40 2462 Англ-Рус(давала ссылку Наташа". Подскажите пошагово, пожалуйста!

----------


## strelka_64

> Уважаемые коллеги! Подскажите пожалуйста, может, кто делал подобное. Мне нужно написать проект по математике. Какую тему  можно взять с детьми ? Интересует средняя группа и старшая.


Посмотрите это, может быть пригодится
http://wiki.iteach.ru/index.php/Моро...Грабово

----------


## Оптимистка

Коллеги, помогите пожалуйста! В мае намечено общее родительское собрание, планировалось организовать концерт детей. Но за год уволился музыкальный руководитель, так что с песнями  и танцами большой вопрос. Нужно придумать выступление в стихах, с целью рассказать чем мы занимаемся в детском саду (презентация - но в живую). Хотелось бы вовлечь в действие и родителей. Если у кого-то был подобный опыт поделитесь пожалуйста! То что составим сами выложу обязательно.

----------


## buba_nata

> Вопрос не по пед.теме- ну ОЧЕНЬ нужно- не могу никак установить русификатор к "Прошоу 40 2462 Англ-Рус(давала ссылку Наташа". Подскажите пошагово, пожалуйста!


У себя в мастерской http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...oShow-Producer я объясняла как это сделать... Давайте там, конкретно, что делали и что не получается. :Yes4:

----------


## IGalkina

> Добрый вечер, девочки! Поделитесь идеей с воздушными шарами на выпускной(на улице).Может у кого- нибудь есть интересная идейка. Хочется не как обычно.


Мы на впускном делали так: После концертной программы в зале, мы  от музыкального зала до улицы выстраивали всех родителей, педагогов и выводили детей по растеленной белой дороге, а на выходе на улицу, каждому дарили шарик. Когда выстроились на улице, сказочные персонажи вынесли коробку, украшенную  лентами и  бантами.В определенный момент коробка открылась, а из нее показался Незнайка с букетом шаров. К шарам был прикреплен плакат ВЫПУСК - 2010.После красивых наутственных слов родителей, я, как методист, с заведующей вместе держали голубей, воспитатели выпускной группы вместе с Незнайкой и звездами группы взяли этот плакатик с шарами, а детки держали свои шарики.Каждый родитель подошел к ребенку и привязал к шарику пожелание, но сначала его нужно было прошептать своему ребенку, глядя ему в глаза /пожелания написали заранее на стикерах в форме яблочка, это для родителей было домашним заданием/. И под красивую музыку все это взлетело в воздух. Было так трогательно  и торжественно, даже несмотря на некотоый хаос, который творился во время общения родителей.

----------


## leonora_

Добрый вечер всем!
Девочки - украиночки! Помогите. На семинар-практикум надо подготовить презентацию или игру(записаную на видио) на тему "Моральне виховання". Может какие місли есть или уже кто-то проводил.

----------


## КАКТУС

Здравствуйте,всем доброго дня! Помогите пожалуйста.Обновляем инструкции по охране труда.Может быть есть у кого-нибудь сезонные инструкции по охране жизни и здоровья детей.

----------


## svetantagil

Коллеги, помогите пожалуйста!  Очень нужен план проведения тренировочных учений эвакуации детей и сотрудников из здания ДОУ при возникновении пожара.

----------


## strelka_64

> Коллеги, помогите пожалуйста!  Очень нужен план проведения тренировочных учений эвакуации детей и сотрудников из здания ДОУ при возникновении пожара.


Можно посмотреть здесь, кое-что исправить под себя
План проведения тренировки по эвакуации студентов и преподавателей из здания ВУЗа в случае возникновения пожара  http://www.2study.ru/trening.htm

----------


## pbveirf

> Коллеги, помогите пожалуйста!  Очень нужен план проведения тренировочных учений эвакуации детей и сотрудников из здания ДОУ при возникновении пожара.


План есть, могу выложить только в понедельник....

----------


## Алена345

svetantagil
Посмотрите здесь, может что-то для себя найдете.
http://www.aptr.ru/studies/safety/plan.html
http://dump.ru/file/4889418

----------


## Анна - манна

Уважаемые коллеги! Подскажите, пожалуйста программу для детей с *ЗПР с 4х лет! Очень срочно!!!!*

----------


## Фея Фиалка

Девочки, ПОМОГИТЕ!!! Срочно нужны мнемотаблицы по ОБЖ! Спасибо всем кто откликнется! :Yes4:

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, ПОМОГИТЕ!!! Срочно нужны мнемотаблицы по ОБЖ! Спасибо всем кто откликнется!


Это обморожение  http://dump.ru/file/5219240
Это пожар  http://dump.ru/file/5219243
Если хочешь быть здоров  http://dump.ru/file/5219249
Не моё, взято с одного из сайтов.

----------


## Фея Фиалка

Спасибо! :Yahoo:  Благодарю в теме т.к. кнопочки "СПАСИБО" не вижу.

----------


## Т 83

Девочки здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста с контрольным занятием по познавательному развитию для детей 1 младшей группы!

----------


## Алена345

> Девочки, ПОМОГИТЕ!!! Срочно нужны мнемотаблицы по ОБЖ! Спасибо всем кто откликнется!


http://files.mail.ru/9CPQOZ Здесь разработана памятка, по всем разделам ОБЖ , очень удобно вставлять в папку - передвижку.

----------


## Алена345

> Девочки здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста с контрольным занятием по познавательному развитию для детей 1 младшей группы!


Я давала это комплексное занятие на украинском языке, которое охватывало все отрасли развития детей, руководству очень понравилось, но атрибуты выставить не могу, т.к. не фотографировала.
http://files.mail.ru/SJA4TD :Animals 045:

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста с контрольным занятием по познавательному развитию для детей 1 младшей группы!


Итоговое занятие в 1-й младшей группе "Путешествуем вместе с солнышком"  http://www.moi-detsad.ru/zanatia254.htm
Конспект итогового занятия по развитию речи и познавательному развитию в первой младшей группе на тему:"Поможем Мишке"  http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/blog/...itiyu-v-pervoi
Итоговое контрольно-проверочное занятие "Путешествие на поезде" в 1-й младшей группе  http://festival.1september.ru/articles/591731/

----------


## mar62

Девочки, здравствуйте. Я к вам с соседнего форума. Мои воспитатели просят помочь придумать тест благодарности наиболее активным родителям родительского комитета, чтобы вручить на выпускном. Может у нибудь есть что то подобное?  Можно в стихотворной форме. Спасибо.

----------


## pbveirf

> Коллеги, помогите пожалуйста!  Очень нужен план проведения тренировочных учений эвакуации детей и сотрудников из здания ДОУ при возникновении пожара.


Простите за задержку, в папке все что обычно мы готовим.http://files.mail.ru/CACLSN

----------


## maya

Девочки, подскажите оригинальные идеи, как украсить музыкальный зал к выпускному в детском саду.

----------


## Алена345

> Девочки, подскажите оригинальные идеи, как украсить музыкальный зал к выпускному в детском саду.


Посмотрите эту страничку, там оформления на выпуск.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4013300

----------


## Алена345

> Девочки, здравствуйте. Я к вам с соседнего форума. Мои воспитатели просят помочь придумать тест благодарности наиболее активным родителям родительского комитета, чтобы вручить на выпускном. Может у нибудь есть что то подобное?  Можно в стихотворной форме. Спасибо.


Сегодня мы спасибо говорим ,
Конечно и родителям своим,
Забота ваша, и вниманье, и терпенье
Так помогают нам всегда!
Но признаемся с сожаленьем:
Бываем глухи иногда
Мы к вашим просьбам и тревогам,
Сомненьям, горестным упрекам.
Непонимания стена
Вдруг вырастает между нами.
И кажется порой: она
Не сможет рухнуть
Даже с помощью цунами!
А мы ведь любим, любим вас!
Но чувства часто держим под секретом!
И только сдержанность подчас
Мешает нам признаться в этом.

***
 Мамы, милые, добрые мамы,
 Вам хотим мы спасибо сказать 
 За работу, за то, что вы с нами 
 Все готовы экзамены сдать. 
 Вы из класса в класс переходили, 
 Набирались знаний и росли, 
 Все, чему нас в школе научили, 
 Все осилить вы нам помогли.

***
 Мы в этот час сказать еще должны 
 О тех, кто подарил нам жизнь,
 О самых близких в мире людях, 
 О тех, кто помогал расти,
 И помогать еще во многом будет.
 Незримо следуют родители за нами,
 И в радости и в час, когда пришла беда,
 Они стремятся оградить нас от печалей, 
 Но мы, увы, их понимаем не всегда.
 Вы нас простите, милые, родные,
 У нас ведь, кроме вас, дороже нет людей.
 Как говорится, дети - радость в жизни,
 А вы для нас -  опора в ней!

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, подскажите оригинальные идеи, как украсить музыкальный зал к выпускному в детском саду.


 не могу найти как делать хлопушки... Но мы делали на выпуск и в конце дети дергали за веревочки которые свисали и на них сыпался дождик из конфети.
Если интересно, то это делается так.... 
Сворачивается лист бумаги и получается цилиндр, склеиваем.
На один конец приклеиваем конус, на другой донышко с ниткой.
Нутро цилиндра засыпаем конфети. 
Донышко приклеиваем не сильно, что бы можно было оторвать.
А получает ракета, их делается по количеству детей, разных цветов, с надписями (имя) если дети умеют читать.
Найду ссылку в моей кучки-загашники, обязательно выставлю...

----------


## Харитоша

здравствуйте! помогите пожалуйста срочно нужны игры :. Я бы хотела задания на составление слов или предложений... и пару задачек     на  выпускной...... горимммм выручайте!!!!

----------


## po4emy4ka

> и пару задачек на выпускной...... горимммм выручайте!!!!


http://www.kindereducation.com/zadachi.html - Занимательная математика и счет для дошкольников

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

Девочки, заведующая попросила к пятнице составить психологическую характеристику для каждой группы, для написания программы.
Нам её пишет научный руководитель в Пскове. В пятницу надо будет отослать электронкой. Как вы это делаете? В какой форме или отсебятину? Покажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Алена345

> Девочки, заведующая попросила к пятнице составить психологическую характеристику для каждой группы, для написания программы.
> Нам её пишет научный руководитель в Пскове. В пятницу надо будет отослать электронкой. Как вы это делаете? В какой форме или отсебятину? Покажите, пожалуйста.


У нас делают поквартально диагностику детей по всем критериям соответственно учитывая возрастные особенности.

----------


## businka-ua

Девочки,здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста, нужно занятие с элементами аромотерапии.Спасибо!

----------


## www наталья

*Людмила Владимировна*, мы такое еще не пишем, но может вам пригодися примерная психологическая характеристика:  •	Психологическая характеристики подготовительной группы — дети от 6 до 7 лет. В группе 21 ребенок. Один ребенок вновь поступивший, который проходит адаптацию. 1 ребенок перешел из старшей группы.  1 ребенок проживает с бабушкой (родителей нет) - опекун. У большинства детей достаточно развиты для их возрастных особенностей познавательные процессы - внимание, речь, восприятие, мышление и память (данные диагностики). Дети хорошо идут на контакт как со сверстниками, так и со взрослыми. Общаются подгруппами. В группе девочек больше чем мальчиков. В группе в основном дети с нарушениями речи. Имеются дети конфликтные, замкнутые и т.д....

----------


## Елана

Девочки я обращаюсь к тем, кто работает в школе раннего развития, с детьми от года.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, опытом как вы проводите занятия, какой материал используете и т.п. Меня интересует все!!!!

----------


## Gabbi

> Девочки я обращаюсь к тем, кто работает в школе раннего развития, с детьми от года.
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, опытом как вы проводите занятия, какой материал используете и т.п. Меня интересует все!!


использую Ларечину, издательство речь сейчас выпустила хорошую подборку 
посмотретьhttp://www.labirint.ru/search/%EB%E0%F0%E5%F7%E8%ED%E0/
Колдина "игровые занятия с детьми 1-2 лет""Игровые занятия с детьми 2-3 лет"
посмотретьhttp://www.labirint.ru/series/4426/

----------


## Елана

Спасибо!!! Расскажите как Вы строите свое занятие?

----------


## leonora_

Добрый день! Девочки - украиночки, у кого есть журнал "Канікули влітку" К.Крутій видавництво ЛІПС(Запорожье)? Там план на лето рассписан.

----------


## Angelino4ka

Девочки, помогите пожалуйста - может у кого-нибудь есть *материал по теме "Роль народной игрушки в формировании личности детей дошкольного возраста"?*?? Заранее всем спасибо!!!

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, помогите пожалуйста - может у кого-нибудь есть материал по теме "Роль народной игрушки в формировании личности детей дошкольного возраста"??? Заранее всем спасибо!!!


Посмотрите здесь
http://www.art-education.ru/project/...9/garanina.htm
http://www.hramislovo.ru/ortho_present
http://www.7ka.info/vospitanie/vospi...-10-19-55.html
http://www.lensut.ru/articles/28-toys-history.html

----------


## Neffy

> Девочки, помогите пожалуйста - может у кого-нибудь есть *материал по теме "Роль народной игрушки в формировании личности детей дошкольного возраста"?*?? Заранее всем спасибо!!!


*Роль народной игрушки в формировании личности детей дошкольного возраста. Теория.*

http://narod.ru/disk/15055213001/%D0...0%B0.docx.html

----------


## ilmira68

Хотелось провести конкурс для родителей по ПДД, таким образом пополнить уголки и организовать выставку. Помогите пожалуйста с положением и приказом,кто уже проводил подобное мероприятие

----------


## zarinka

> Добрый день! Девочки - украиночки, у кого есть журнал "Канікули влітку" К.Крутій видавництво ЛІПС(Запорожье)? Там план на лето рассписан.


У нас есть "Літня оздоровча робота" или как-то так, но не каникулы точно, план там расписан полностью, переписываем из ее книги в ее планы. Отсканировать конечно можно, но она большеватая, формата А-4 и переплет неудобный для сканирования (клееный)  плохо будет видно, но если очень надо могу попробовать.

----------


## leonora_

> могу попробовать.


Оксана, на 2 мл. гр. только, если можно. Или напишите точно автора, может продают.

----------


## zarinka

> Оксана, на 2 мл. гр. только, если можно. Или напишите точно автора, может продают.


Хорошо, завтра возьму на работе, попробую отсканировать. Кстати, я была не права, там и правда мелким шрифтом написано Каникулы летом. Автор тот что и написан Крутий, просто у нас в Запорожье ЛИПС и он напрямую с ней работает, а она принудительно нам всучивает, а чтобы отдельно в продаже я не видела.

----------


## zarinka

> Оксана, на 2 мл. гр. только, если можно


Эта книга одна на все возраста, просто даются пометки отдельно по возрастам.

----------


## leonora_

> Эта книга одна на все возраста, просто даются пометки отдельно по возрастам.


Оксана, посмотри это случайно не этот план?
Літнє оздоровлення –  
розумне, щасливе, корисне і радісне    
/тематика проектів/    
Червень  
	Врятуй себе сам   
	У світі рідної природи  
	Ми подорожуємо  
	Віночок літніх квітів    
Липень  
	Здоровим будь  
	Друже , посміхнись  
	Спортивне літечко  
	Граючись розумними зростаємо    
Серпень  
	Скільки барви, проміння розлито в сизих барвах купається літо (образотворчий)  
	Казковий дивосвіт  
	В театрі нашому  
	Пісенна, ніжна і дзвінка мова Шевченка і Франка  
          Творчості і фантазії    
Перший тиждень червня    
Проект. „Врятуй себе сам!”    
Мета. Виявити рівень знань, умінь та навичок на початок проекту. Разом з дітьми сформувати завдання і форми діяльності, спрямовані  на реалізацію проекту – вікторини: „Врятуй себе сам”.  Дати знання про природні катаклізми, про те, як рятуватися у разі їх виникнення. Поглибити знання про рятувальників.  
Активізувати та поширити словник дітей назвами природних явищ, які спричиняють лихо. Розвивати навички орієнтування та розрізняння стихійних лих, вміння орієнтуватися під час змагань, використовувати набуті знання.  
Виховувати у дітей творчу ініціативу, уяву, фантазію, винахідливість, бажання працювати спільно та вболівати за результати спільної праці.      
1 день. Мотиваційний етап.    
•	Сюрпризний момент. Лист від дітей з Америки з розповіддю про буревій.  
•	Бесіда. Дослід проблемної ситуації, мовленнєві висловлювання дітей про буревій. Які ще природні явища можуть зашкодити людині? 
 —	ст. гр. Виверження вулкану, цунамі;  
—	сер. гр. Буревій, землетрус;  
—	мол. гр. Пожежа.

----------


## ольга марущак

девчата!  помогите  пожалуйста  найти  план  календарный  на  лето  старшая  группа?  заранее  благодарна.

----------


## strelka_64

> девчата!  помогите  пожалуйста  найти  план  календарный  на  лето  старшая  группа?  заранее  благодарна.


Посмотрите в тематическом планировании, я туда скидывала свой.

----------


## tigricadn

Добрый день, девочки! Я из раздела "Музыкальный руководитель". Моя кума недавно стала методистом в маленьком саду. Хочет ко мне приехать, поискать документацию по своей работе. Помогите, пожалуйста, может у кого есть ссылки на сайты, где можно было бы посмотреть работу методиста  в садах Украины, или у вас какие документы имеются, пригодится всё!!! Спасибо!

----------


## Аля

добрый день. девочки помогите, срочно нужно планирование по летне-оздоровительной работе в средней группе.

----------


## кимким

> добрый день. девочки помогите, срочно нужно планирование по летне-оздоровительной работе в средней группе.


Посмотрите здесь (с первого сообщения)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E0%E1%EE%F2%E0

Альманах «Образовательная и оздоровительная работа с детьми в летний оздоровительный период»

http://www.sipkro.ru/index2.php?opti...o_pdf=1&id=451

http://menobr.ru/material/default.as...5&catalogid=18

http://www.deti-66.ru/forteachers/ed...hers/2957.html

----------


## кимким

> Хотелось провести конкурс для родителей по ПДД, таким образом пополнить уголки и организовать выставку. Помогите пожалуйста с положением и приказом,кто уже проводил подобное мероприятие


http://buratinomsk.edusite.ru/p26aa1.html

----------


## svetaegorova

Начинаю готовиться к аттестации. Как писать Аналитический отчет (самоанализ) об эф-фективности использования в практической деятельности СОТ.Поделитесь может кто писал подобное.

----------


## SvetaH

Здравствуйте, девочки! Я к вам с музруков, за помощью. Мой воспитатель попросила подыскать для неё что-то по связной речи в старшей группе. Может где-то есть занятия, от чего можно оттолкнуться в своей работе. Или ещё какие-либо материала? Помогите, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## strelka_64

> Мой воспитатель попросила подыскать для неё что-то по связной речи в старшей группе. Может где-то есть занятия, от чего можно оттолкнуться в своей работе. Или ещё какие-либо материала? Помогите, пожалуйста!!!


Посмотрите здесь
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E4%E5%F2%EE%EA.  - Тема "Развитие речи наших деток"
Возможно, что и пригодится.

----------


## elw350

Девочки, все уже наверное пишут годовой план (кроме счастливчиков - отпускников), поделитесь материалом по работе с воспитателями, задача звучит так: совершенствовать систему планирования и технологию осуществления художественно-творческой деятельности детей (у нас проблема в этом направлении, сад  с физ.приоритетом). Не могу найти толковый цикл консультаций и семинар хотелось бы, но чтобы очень деятельностный и необычный ("Остапа понесло...")

----------


## mamapartizana

Здравствуйте! Каюсь, почти год не общалась в форуме. Училась, работала, нянчила внучка...да и здоровье --не айс. Но вот пошла в отпуск...и началось! Позвонила сменщица и сказала, что срочно нужно создавать минимузей ( у меня средняя группа), что мне поставили открытое занятие по минимузею на этот год и надо отчитаться в конце года по работе с минимузеями. Вот и отдохнула... Да, хочу похвастаться: сдала экзамены в колледже за 1год на пятерки, только по психологии 4.  Девчата, если можете, помогите с музеем. Заранее благодарна!

----------


## strelka_64

> Позвонила сменщица и сказала, что срочно нужно создавать минимузей ( у меня средняя группа), что мне поставили открытое занятие по минимузею на этот год и надо отчитаться в конце года по работе с минимузеями. Вот и отдохнула... Да, хочу похвастаться: сдала экзамены в колледже за 1год на пятерки, только по психологии 4.  Девчата, если можете, помогите с музеем.


Наташа, поздравляю с успешной сдачей экзаменов! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  А по поводу минимузеев, я в методической литературе выкладывала книгу "Воспитываем коллекционеров". В ней есть материал по этой теме. Пост № 78. Может быть пригодится.

----------


## кимким

> Здравствуйте! Каюсь, почти год не общалась в форуме. Училась, работала, нянчила внучка...да и здоровье --не айс. Но вот пошла в отпуск...и началось! Позвонила сменщица и сказала, что срочно нужно создавать минимузей ( у меня средняя группа), что мне поставили открытое занятие по минимузею на этот год и надо отчитаться в конце года по работе с минимузеями. Девчата, если можете, помогите с музеем. Заранее благодарна!


Наташенька, рада тебя снова видеть. 

Посмотри здесь: 

http://festival.1september.ru/search...ects%2F16#1055

http://festival.1september.ru/articles/513325/

http://festival.1september.ru/articles/567135/

----------


## mamapartizana

> А по поводу минимузеев, я в методической литературе выкладывала книгу "Воспитываем коллекционеров". В ней есть материал по этой теме. Пост № 78. Может быть пригодится.


 :Tu:  Интернет выдает что файл не найден :No2:

----------


## Елена Звездочка

Девочки, я пока можно сказать гол как сокол...мало чем могу кому-либо помочь (у меня еще не было ни одной в жизни свадьбы)...только готовлюсь...а по сему и самой просить неудобно...но все же...СРОЧНО! СРОЧНО! Сегодня вечером с заказчиками на август встречаюсь, хотят предоплату отдать...Они при первой встрече сказали, что танец хотят с приколом...Ну типо начимается с обычного нормального медляка, а потом пластинку чуёт....и, они жгут под какую-нибудь зажигательную музычки. Я в нете искала, кроме видео такого танца с приколом ничего не нашла...Киньте ссылочек штук несколько, плиз!

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, я пока можно сказать гол как сокол...мало чем могу кому-либо помочь (у меня еще не было ни одной в жизни свадьбы)...только готовлюсь...а по сему и самой просить неудобно...но все же...СРОЧНО! СРОЧНО! Сегодня вечером с заказчиками на август встречаюсь, хотят предоплату отдать...Они при первой встрече сказали, что танец хотят с приколом...Ну типо начимается с обычного нормального медляка, а потом пластинку чуёт....и, они жгут под какую-нибудь зажигательную музычки. Я в нете искала, кроме видео такого танца с приколом ничего не нашла...Киньте ссылочек штук несколько, плиз!


Вам нужно сюда: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....E4%ED%E8%EA%E0

----------


## strelka_64

[quote="mamapartizana;4091973"]Интернет выдает что файл не найден[/quote
Попробуйте вот эти ссылки
http://dump.ru/file/5207214
http://dump.ru/file/5207216

----------


## mamapartizana

*strelka_64*, Спасибо! Теперь получилось!

----------


## кимким

Наташа (mamapartizana) , не знаю смотрела ли ты мой пост 535 по музейной педагогике? Вот еще 

*Мини-музеи в детском саду*

http://dob.1september.ru/2002/22/14.htm

*Музей природы в детском саду* 

http://festival.1september.ru/articles/509790/

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

> Девочки, я пока можно сказать гол как сокол...мало чем могу кому-либо помочь (у меня еще не было ни одной в жизни свадьбы)...только готовлюсь...а по сему и самой просить неудобно...но все же...СРОЧНО! СРОЧНО! Сегодня вечером с заказчиками на август встречаюсь, хотят предоплату отдать...Они при первой встрече сказали, что танец хотят с приколом...Ну типо начимается с обычного нормального медляка, а потом пластинку чуёт....и, они жгут под какую-нибудь зажигательную музычки. Я в нете искала, кроме видео такого танца с приколом ничего не нашла...Киньте ссылочек штук несколько, плиз!


Может подойдет:Цветные танцы' 

Участники встают в круг. 
Звучит музыка. 
В центр круга выходят те, у кого в одежде присутствует цвет о котором поется в песне. 

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20582956 - Цветные танцы (игра-танцевалка) 

Автор нарезки - Cbonni (СПАСИБО!) 
1.ЧЕРНЫЙ Серега – Черный бумер mix 
2.СИНИЙ Согдиана & NeoMaster DJs - Синее небо (mix) 
3.ЖЕЛТЫЙ Аномалия – Желтая mix 
4.БЕЛЫЙ Quest Pistols - Белая стрекоза любви (DJ Max mix) 
5.КРАСНЫЙ Кукарская – Красная смородина 
6.МАЛИНОВЫЙ Дискотека Авария & Жанна Фриске - Малинки 
7.СЕРЫЙ Винтаж - А за окном серый дождь 
8.ОРАНЖЕВЫЙ Краски - Оранжевое солнце 
9.ЗЕЛЕНЫЙ Песенка Красной Шапочки (mix) 
10.РОЗОВЫЙ DJ Spy – Розовые стринги 


Еще одна интересная, веселая игра-танцевалочка. 

'ЛЕНИВЫЕ ТАНЦЫ' 

Нарезка - Романовой (СПАСИБО!) 

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/20583800 - Ленивые танцы (игра-танцевалка) 


Перед каждым фрагментом музыки говорите: 
Не страшны нам любые дороги 
Пусть танцуют только ноги (Рок-н-ролл) 

Наши руки не для скуки 
Пусть танцуют только руки( ручки вирус) 

Ниже спустимся и вот 
Потанцует наш живот (араба) 

Народ пусть будет молодцом 
И потанцует нам лицом (губки бантиком)

----------


## Neffy

> Девочки, я пока можно сказать гол как сокол...мало чем могу кому-либо помочь (у меня еще не было ни одной в жизни свадьбы)...только готовлюсь...а по сему и самой просить неудобно...но все же...СРОЧНО! СРОЧНО! Сегодня вечером с заказчиками на август встречаюсь, хотят предоплату отдать...Они при первой встрече сказали, что танец хотят с приколом...Ну типо начимается с обычного нормального медляка, а потом пластинку чуёт....и, они жгут под какую-нибудь зажигательную музычки. Я в нете искала, кроме видео такого танца с приколом ничего не нашла...Киньте ссылочек штук несколько, плиз!


Нарезка. Танцы разных народов.

http://narod.ru/disk/10050527001/%D0...D1%80.mp3.html

----------


## Крестьянка

> Девчата, если можете, помогите с музеем. Заранее благодарна!


 Еще хороший материал по мини-музеям был в газете "Дошкольное образование" с №1 2011 ,электроннные варианты газеты, думаю даже и на форуме у нас есть.

----------


## strelka_64

Наташа (mamapartizana), вот здесь интересная экскурсия в мини-муэей
http://www.e-ypok.ru/node/959
А здесь тематические недели
http://www.e-ypok.ru/content/тематич...ом-саду

----------


## mamapartizana

Девочки, большое спасибо за помощь. Прочла уже много, но... Вот с темой никак не могу определиться. Хотели сделать музей хлеба, вернее он у нас уже частично есть (создавали с бывшими выпускниками) хотела слегка дополнить, обновить, по другому оформить... Но не тут-то было, наша методист уперлась, что для средней группы музей хлеба--рано. Ничего посоветовать сама не может, предложила музей книги (начиная с возникновения письменности), но... Тут уже я уперлась: Значит про хлеб средней рано, а про книги и письменность пора? Может музей русской народной сказки или одной какой-то сказки? В литературе никаких ограничений по возрасту не нашла, может подскажите, как у вас в садах? Буду ждать... :Blush2:

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

Я тоже думаю, что для средней группы лучше сделать музей ,,В гости сказка к нам пришла,, Можно привлечь родителей, пусть сделают поделки, выставки детских работ, книжек самоделок. Сделать фланелеграф , теневой театр, декорации, маски и т.д.Фотографии детских инсценировок, можно презентации. Книги, диски, кассеты,книжку- раскладушку.

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, большое спасибо за помощь. Может музей русской народной сказки или одной какой-то сказки? В литературе никаких ограничений по возрасту не нашла, может подскажите, как у вас в садах? Буду ждать...


Я бы сделала "Русскую горницу". В ней можно все что угодно и праздники и этические беседы и те же сказки проводить, да и материал по хлебу пригодится. Компромисс и еще раз компромисс, ну не хочет она про хлеб - на тебе горницу, ну с хлебом. Свое мнение, но под новым ракурсом!

----------


## воробьёва

Девочки,я к вам из соседнего форума муз. руков.У меня к вам большая просьба!Может у кого-нибудь найдётся любой материал:кружковая дея-ть в дет.саду.Кружок"Разноцветные ладошки"(ясли,1-ая младшая группа).Заранее благодарна!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

[QUOTE=воробьёва;4095248]Девочки,я к вам из соседнего форума муз. руков.У меня к вам большая просьба!Может у кого-нибудь найдётся любой материал:кружковая дея-ть в дет.саду.Кружок"Разноцветные ладошки"(ясли,1-ая младшая группа).Заранее благодарна!!!!
Может пригодятся эти ссылки
 	Рисуем Ладошками.djvu
http://narod.ru/disk/17336391001/%D0...0%B8.djvu.html
 	Рисуем пальчиками.djvu
http://narod.ru/disk/17336653001/%D0...0%B8.djvu.html
Рисование с детьми раннего возраста.pdf
http://narod.ru/disk/17336919001/%D0...D0%B0.pdf.html
Волшебные краски- с малышами 3-4 лет.pdf
http://narod.ru/disk/17337319001/%D0...D1%82.pdf.html

Машенькин сундучок - Учимся рисовать (от года до трёх):
http://babybum.ucoz.ru/index/uchimsa_risovat/0-10

----------


## воробьёва

> Может пригодятся эти ссылки
>  	Рисуем Ладошками.djvu
> http://narod.ru/disk/17336391001/%D0...0%B8.djvu.html
>  	Рисуем пальчиками.djvu
> http://narod.ru/disk/17336653001/%D0...0%B8.djvu.html
> Рисование с детьми раннего возраста.pdf
> http://narod.ru/disk/17336919001/%D0...D0%B0.pdf.html
> Волшебные краски- с малышами 3-4 лет.pdf
> http://narod.ru/disk/17337319001/%D0...D1%82.pdf.html
> ...


Людмила Владимировна!Спасибо огромное за Вашу помощь!!!!! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки,я к вам из соседнего форума муз. руков.У меня к вам большая просьба!Может у кого-нибудь найдётся любой материал:кружковая дея-ть в дет.саду.Кружок"Разноцветные ладошки"(ясли,1-ая младшая группа).Заранее благодарна!!!!


Для кружка можно взять и рисование пальчикам в крупе, веревочкой и спичками, вот несколько примеров

----------


## Елана

Девочки нужен Ваш совет по детскому творчеству.
В студии «Мама и малыш» буду проводить занятие по сказке «Колобок» нужно что – то сделать на творчестве, но в голову пока не чего не идет. Может, подскажите? Возраст детей от года до трех лет.

----------


## Gabbi

> Девочки нужен Ваш совет по детскому творчеству.
> В студии «Мама и малыш» буду проводить занятие по сказке «Колобок» нужно что – то сделать на творчестве, но в голову пока не чего не идет. Может, подскажите? Возраст детей от года до трех лет.


мы делали колобка из крупы
распечатала на тонированной бумаге картинку
мамы намазали колобка клеем, а дети сыпали кукурузную крупу(она желтенькая), лишнюю аккуратно ссыпали в тарелочку мамы 
подрисовывали глазки

[IMG]http://*********net/1620112m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## воробьёва

> Для кружка можно взять и рисование пальчикам в крупе, веревочкой и спичками, вот несколько примеров


Спасибо большое за помощь! :Yes4:

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

> Девочки нужен Ваш совет по детскому творчеству.
> В студии «Мама и малыш» буду проводить занятие по сказке «Колобок» нужно что – то сделать на творчестве, но в голову пока не чего не идет. Может, подскажите? Возраст детей от года до трех лет.


Я на родительском собрании с детьми делали колобка из теста, украшали его ягодками винограда, ротик- морковочки. Вначале занятия дети с помощью кукол показали сказку.( У меня связанные куклы- увлекалась когда-то)
У музыкантов скачала песенку про колобок сейчас поищу, залью.

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

Залилаhttp://narod.ru/disk/17521196001/01....D0%BA.mp3.html     -песня Колобок
Это было в средней группе.  Стихи – пальчиковая игра - физминутка

      Пальчиковая  игра.
 ,,Мы спросили нашу печь
-  Что сегодня нам испечь?
Печку мы спросили, тесто  замесили . 
Тесто скалкой раскатали, раскатали - не устали . 
Начинили творогом и  назвали пирогом!
Рассматриваем игрушечного Домового:
--,,Домовенок  к  нам пришел. Детский  сад  он наш нашел.
Будем вместе мы играть, ПИРОЖКАМИ  УГОЩАТЬ.
Говорят дети, сочитая слово и действие: :
-Мы печем пшеничные пирожки отличные. Тесто замесили мы, сахар не забыли мы.
Пироги пшеничные в печку посадили мы. Печка весело горит, домовенок говорит:
-Крошки, что останутся - воробьям  достанутся.
-,,Вот поднялся  пирог, пирожок  медовый,
Зарумянился пирог из муки, из  новой.
Отворяла я заслон, отворяла,  
Доставала я пирог доставала.
Угощайтесь, детушки, угощайтесь. Наедайтесь, детушки, наедайтесь.
(угощаю оладушком с медом)
Игра-инсценировка,,Ладушки,,
-Ладушки-ладушки, где  были? У бабушки! Испекла нам бабушка  сладкие оладушки.
Маслом поливала, деткам давала. Всем дала. Добрая  бабушка!
_Дети, из каких продуктов пекут оладушки? ( Мука, молоко, масло, яйца, мёд) 
-Из чего делают муку ? Из пшеничных зернышек делают муку для  булочек, пирожков, печенья, пряников. Из ржаных зернышек - пекут черный хлеб, вкусный   КАРАВАЙ  .

----------


## strelka_64

Какое-то время не была на форуме "Семь гномов". Сегодня попыталась зайти, не смогла. Пишет - ошибка. И поисковик ничего не даёт.  :Fz:  Помогите!!!

----------


## кимким

> Какое-то время не была на форуме "Семь гномов". Сегодня попыталась зайти, не смогла. Пишет - ошибка. И поисковик ничего не даёт.  Помогите!!!


Вчера  вечером заходила. Сегодня тоже не смогла - "проблема при загрузке страницы". Видимо что-то с сервером.

----------


## Анна - манна

Уважаемые воспитатели! Кто-нибудь писал уже заявление на первую категорию по новому... Скинте образец, пожалуйста!

----------


## Ишина

Девочки, у меня просьба. Мы работаем по программе Васильевой, занятия по математике проводим по Новиковой. Мне не особо нравится, может есть другие авторы и разработки, подскажите.

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, у меня просьба. Мы работаем по программе Васильевой, занятия по математике проводим по Новиковой. Мне не особо нравится, может есть другие авторы и разработки, подскажите.


Посмотрите здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E0%F2%E8%EA%E0!

----------


## Aurora

> может есть другие авторы и разработки, подскажите.


В этом учебном году я работала на подготовительной группе. проводила математику по Хамидуллиной, но там 3 взимосвязанные книги - Обучение грамоте - Математика- Развитие речи. Конспекты великолепны! Показатели у детей к  концу года - высокие. Можете себе представить, что ВСЕ ДЕТи группы прошли тестирование в гимназии и лицеи?! Отличный материал для подготовке кшколе эти книги Хамидуллиной.

----------


## Ишина

Спасибо, нашла книги, изучаю. Спасибо.

----------


## масик 37

здравствуйте воспитатели! у меня проблема. я тренер по плав. но поставили на группу (ясли) и дали документы написать про прогулки в летний период. на июль месяц. Пожалуйста помогите!

----------


## кимким

> здравствуйте воспитатели! у меня проблема. я тренер по плав. но поставили на группу (ясли) и дали документы написать про прогулки в летний период. на июль месяц. Пожалуйста помогите!


Не совсем понятно о каких документах идет речь.

----------


## масик 37

> Не совсем понятно о каких документах идет речь.


о планировании прогулки  в летний период на июль месяц. 
там и целевая прогулка и дидактическая игра и так долее.

----------


## кимким

> о планировании прогулки  в летний период на июль месяц. 
> там и целевая прогулка и дидактическая игра и так долее.


Л.А.Уланова Методические рекомендации по организации и проведению прогулок для детей 3—7 лет.

http://mirknig.com/knigi/deti/118116...ndacii-po.html

Очень хорошая книга.

----------


## Aurora

Очень жаль. что нет рабочих тетрадей к этой методике. Я картинки, карточки вырезала в Фотошопе из отсканированных страниц , растягивала и распечатывала на каждого ребенка. Родители принесли общие тетради и мы туда вклеивали домашние задания + карточки раздавали. Без наглядности эти занятия не имеют смысла. Я очень довольна результатми работы по этим книгам. Поискала в интернете, информации об авторе вообще никакой нет.

----------


## Ишина

> Очень жаль. что нет рабочих тетрадей к этой методике. Я картинки, карточки вырезала в Фотошопе из отсканированных страниц , растягивала и распечатывала на каждого ребенка. Родители принесли общие тетради и мы туда вклеивали домашние задания + карточки раздавали. Без наглядности эти занятия не имеют смысла. Я очень довольна результатми работы по этим книгам. Поискала в интернете, информации об авторе вообще никакой нет.


У меня пока старшие за год с наглядностью и заданиями я думаю вместе с родителями справлюсь. Очень интересно построены занятия

----------


## Фея Фиалка

Девочки, может есть у кого электронный вариант Т.И.Даниловой Программа "Светофор".

----------


## Aurora

> У меня пока старшие за год с наглядностью и заданиями я думаю вместе с родителями справлюсь. Очень интересно построены занятия


Да, очень интересно. У меня есть и Обучение грамоте и Развитие речи Хамидулиной, если нужно, я выложу. Мы с напарницей сами с радостью проводили эти занятия, без внутреннего напряга. Удивительно, но учтено все до мелочей, и мотивационно-побудительный момент и поисковая деятельность и рефлексия. Каждое занятие - маленький праздник.

----------


## Ишина

> Да, очень интересно. У меня есть и Обучение грамоте и Развитие речи Хамидулиной, если нужно, я выложу. Мы с напарницей сами с радостью проводили эти занятия, без внутреннего напряга. Удивительно, но учтено все до мелочей, и мотивационно-побудительный момент и поисковая деятельность и рефлексия. Каждое занятие - маленький праздник.


Выложите, я уже заказала эти книги, но для оформления наглядности лучше иметь их в электронном виде. Еще раз огромное спасибо за вашу подсказку и помощь.

----------


## binkakorzinka

девочки, у кого есть конспекты по математике Г.Сычевой для подготовительной группы? говорят они подходят к Васильевой.

----------


## buba_nata

Сделала презент по теме "Ягоды" в программе ProShow Producer, кому нужен то по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...49#post4109449

----------


## кимким

> Сделала презент по теме "Ягоды" в программе ProShow Producer


Наташа, спасибо за вкусную презентацию. Очень пригодится для "осенней недельки"

----------


## Aurora

> Выложите, я уже заказала эти книги, но для оформления наглядности лучше иметь их в электронном виде. Еще раз огромное спасибо за вашу подсказку и помощь.


Обучение грамоте Хамидулина
[IMG]http://*********org/2008181m.jpg[/IMG]
http://yes-yes.ifolder.ru/21150016  страницы 1-41
http://yes-yes.ifolder.ru/21150211    страницы 42-71
http://yes-yes.ifolder.ru/21150351    страницы 72-107
http://yes-yes.ifolder.ru/21150704  страницы 108-141
http://yes-yes.ifolder.ru/21150756   страницы   142-177
http://yes-yes.ifolder.ru/21150799  стрницы 178 -205

Хамидулина Развитие речи
http://yes-yes.ifolder.ru/24746719

----------


## Ишина

> Обучение грамоте Хамидулина
> [IMG]http://*********org/2008181m.jpg[/IMG]
> http://yes-yes.ifolder.ru/21150016  страницы 1-41
> http://yes-yes.ifolder.ru/21150211    страницы 42-71
> http://yes-yes.ifolder.ru/21150351    страницы 72-107
> http://yes-yes.ifolder.ru/21150704  страницы 108-141
> http://yes-yes.ifolder.ru/21150756   страницы   142-177
> http://yes-yes.ifolder.ru/21150799  стрницы 178 -205
> 
> ...


Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## buba_nata

Презентация сделана в виде альбома, страницы перелистываются по вашему желанию, нажатием на страницу. Тема "Ядовитые ягоды" 

скачать http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...55#post4110255

----------


## СМИТТИ

Девочки, впервые в нашем саду запланировано провести мини-собрание в группах с родителями (до 31 августа) по итогам летне-оздоровительной компании. Раньше такого не было. Кто проводил - поделитесь, пожалуйста, планом или протоколом. Или, девочки, посоветуйте, какие вопросы должны рассматриваться на этом собрании. Скорей всего проводить его не будем, но на бумаге должно быть.

----------


## binkakorzinka

Девочки, у кого есть книга "диагностика по театрализованной деятельности" под редакцией 
Т.С. Комаровой, О.А. Соломенниковой, выложите пожалуйста :Tender:

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, у кого есть книга "диагностика по театрализованной деятельности" под редакцией 
> Т.С. Комаровой, О.А. Соломенниковой, выложите пожалуйста


Диагностика была здесь, но к сожалению, файл уже удален. Попросите еще раз выложить.

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%E4%E8%EA%E0

----------


## Галка Владимировна

Доброго времени суток, дорогие педагоги! В институте дали задание, опросить как можно больше педагогов-дошкольников.
Вопрос всего один. Каким должен быть УДОБНЫЙ сайт для воспитателей и специалистов сада.
Имеется в виду сайт  для педагогов  только вашего детского сада.Своих воспитателей я уже спросила,но их всего восемь.
СПАСИБО

----------


## Маришка

Девочки-коллеги, может кто-то из Вас работает по методике Ш. Амонашвили "Гуманная педагогика". У нас в саду в этом году по этой теме будет проходить семинар. Поделитесь пожалуйста наработками.

----------


## Ишина

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста, может у кого есть тематический план математического кружка в подготовительной группе. Заранее благодарна

----------


## strelka_64

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста, может у кого есть тематический план математического кружка в подготовительной группе. Заранее благодарна


 Посмотрите здесь
http://8ob.ru/detsad/890-.html
http://4stupeni.ru/planirovanie/plan...ke-dlya-1.html

----------


## Ишина

Спасибо, очень выручили.

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, у кого есть книга "диагностика по театрализованной деятельности" под редакцией 
> Т.С. Комаровой, О.А. Соломенниковой, выложите пожалуйста


Если еще актуально - залью

----------


## Инна Иванова

Здравствуйте, девочки! Мне очень нужно интересное, необычное занятие по ИЗО. Показывать буду в крае. Возраста - от 2-ой младшей и до подготовки. Что-то креативное, можно комплексное. Если кто-то проводил, поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## Ольга 23

Здравствуйте, коллеги. Я работаю в саду всего год, в этом году набираю ясельную группу, а методист очень хочет, чтобы я начала заниматься с детьми по методике Воскобовича. Об этой методике я почитала, но хотелось бы узнать о ней больше отзывов тех, кто работал или работает по ней. Как планировали работу? Как организовывали развивающее пространтсво? Очень нужно! Заранее большое спасибо всем, кто отзовётся.

----------


## Николаевна22

Здравствуйте. Не могу закачать материал почему и как. Раньше закачивала через маил. Было удобно, напоминали когда заканчивается файл, можно было его восстановить.
Можно ли выставлять на нашем форуме книги Янушко Е.А.   ( по раннему возрасту)

----------


## aleks2656

Здравствуйте, коллеги! 
Очень нужен план и разработки, кружка по ОБЖ старший возраст. Благодарю за помомощь.

----------


## strelka_64

> Здравствуйте, коллеги! 
> Очень нужен план и разработки, кружка по ОБЖ старший возраст. Благодарю за помомощь.


Вот здесь можно посмотреть
http://www.moi-detsad.ru/obz35.html
http://www.fonarik-3.caduk.ru/p14aa1.html

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, у кого есть книга "диагностика по театрализованной деятельности" под редакцией 
> Т.С. Комаровой, О.А. Соломенниковой, выложите пожалуйста


Спасибо девочкам с музыкального форума MP3sort.com 

http://narod.ru/disk/22671154001/%D0...D0%94.doc.html

----------


## маринга

Девочки , большая просьба, может есть у кого тематическое перспективное планирование в логопедической группе старший возраст, хотя бы на 1 квартал.Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки , большая просьба, может есть у кого тематическое перспективное планирование в логопедической группе старший возраст, хотя бы на 1 квартал.Буду очень благодарна!


Я в прошлом году выкладывала на форум своё планирование. Посмотрите, может быть подойдёт. 
*Тематическое планирование* Посты №46,47
Там одна из ссылок не рабочая. Это замена Скачать файл Перспективный план по ИЗО.docx

----------


## маринга

> Я в прошлом году выкладывала на форум своё планирование. Посмотрите, может быть подойдёт. 
> *Тематическое планирование* Посты №46,47
> Там одна из ссылок не рабочая. Это замена Скачать файл Перспективный план по ИЗО.docx


Не могу скачать выдаёт вирус.

----------


## binkakorzinka

> Спасибо девочкам с музыкального форума MP3sort.com 
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/22671154001/%D0...D0%94.doc.html


спасибо огромное за внимание и отзывчивость. я у музыкантов смотрела, но видимо просмотрела.

----------


## strelka_64

> Не могу скачать выдаёт вирус.


Вот другая ссылка
http://files.mail.ru/4I716H

----------


## маринга

> Вот другая ссылка
> http://files.mail.ru/4I716H


Спасибо большое за Вашу отзывчивость!

----------


## mamapartizana

Здравствуйте! Девочки, я сегодня по просьбе физрука ( у нее нет интернета) Ее сильно озадачил методист, теперь ей надо вести занятия в одной из групп по программе Ефименко Н.Н. "Театр физического развития". Но ничего, кроме небольших рекомендаций мы не нашли. Может кто работает по этой программе? Есть ли к ней материал, конспекты? Помогите если можете! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## pedagogovna

Коллеги, кто работает в коррекц.группах- как вы подписываете документацию по-новому (Тетрадь взаимодействия... и др.) Есть что-то конкретное в рекомендациях - нам никто не может ответить. Спасибо.: 069:

----------


## svetaegorova

Девочки скиньте  пожалуйста самоанализ профессиональной деятельности .Нужно для аттестации

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки скиньте  пожалуйста самоанализ профессиональной деятельности .Нужно для аттестации


СТРУКТУРА САМОАНАЛИЗА ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ ПЕДАГОГА 
Общая схема самоанализа на 1-ю категорию 
1. Заявленная тема. 
2. Цели и задачи обучения, воспитания, развития и их психолого-педагогическое обоснование.
3. Особенности отбора материала, его преобразования и предъявления. 
4. Средства обучения. 
5. Организация учебно-познавательной деятельности учащихся: - способы
мотивации, - способы организации учебно-познавательной деятельности , -способы
управления учебно-познавательной деятельностью, организационные формы.
 6.Способы измерения результатов обучения воспитания, развития учащихся. 
7. Педагогические результаты. 

Рекомендации к написанию самоанализа 
1. Мое педагогическое кредо. 
Главная цель моей деятельности (как я ее понимаю).Задачи, которые я решаю. 
2. Оцените качество условий деятельности. Оно определяется: -качеством материально-технической базы (есть ли необходимая мебель, кабинет,
оборудование, приборы, технические средства, компьютер и т.д.; как Вы сами
оцениваете состояние МТБ); - качеством информационного обеспечения (есть ли
ГОС, учебники, учебные пособия, методические руководства для учителя, журналы,газеты, электронные учебники и т.д.); качеством методического обеспечения,
созданного Вами (авторские программы, задания для контроля, тесты, раздаточный
материал и т.д.); - качеством повышения квалификации с момента последней
аттестации (где, когда, в какой форме, по какой проблеме, сколько часов, есть
ли документ); - позицией руководства (понимает ли руководство необходимость
создания условий для Вашей деятельности, все ли делает для их создания,
заинтересована ли администрация в повышении качества Вашего труда, как частопосещают Ваши занятия и дают полезные рекомендации, поощряют, хвалят и т.д.). 
3. Оцените качество учебно-воспитательного процесса, который Вы организуете
(что Вы понимаете под процессом высокого качества, какие концептуальные идеи
реализуете в нем; какие формы, методы, средства используете при представлении
информации, организации учебной деятельности, общении; как отслеживаете
качество учебно-воспитательного процесса, получаете информацию о том, что
обучающиеся понимают и принимают Вас, им интересен Ваш предмет; проводите ли
анкетирование, тестирование, внешнюю независимую проверку достижений учащихся ит.д.). 
4. Оцените качество результатов Вашей деятельности (какие из поставленных целей
достигаются и в чем конкретно это выразилось; достижения учащихся при
независимых внешних проверках: участие в олимпиадах, конференциях, конкурсах,
успехи на выпускных экзаменах, выбор предмета для сдачи экзамена по выбору;
удовлетворенности обучающихся организацией учебного процесса, повышение уровня
и характера мотивации; данные, свидетельствующие о развитии учащихся и Вас лично, результаты личных исследований и методических находках и т.д.).
 5.Что еще Вы хотели бы добавить (пишите в свободной форме). Обобщите Ваш самоанализ, отметив сильные, слабые стороны Вашей деятельности, а также возможности ее совершенствования.
Укажите, что Вас тревожит и препятствует более качественной работе: - сильные
стороны моей деятельности, личности; - слабые стороны моей деятельности,
личности; - возможные улучшения моей деятельности; - тревоги; препятствия.

Вопросы для самоанализа воспитателя ДОУ.

1. Проведите анализ улучшения здоровья детей по сравнению с исходными данными. (Сравниваются исходные и конечные показатели: индекса здоровья; количества часто болеющих детей). 

2. Проанализируйте среду развития в условиях реализации вариативности образования (творческое преобразование среды, разработка авторских игр, пособий, средств обучения). 

3. Покажите осуществление личностно-ориентированного взаимодействия с детьми (владение средствами диагностики индивидуальных особенностей, диагностики развития детей). 

4. Раскройте результаты индивидуальной коррекционно-развивающей работы с детьми. 

5. Покажите организацию оптимального двигательного режима в группе, результаты работы с детьми малой и большой подвижности. 

6. Раскройте участие родителей в жизни группы, мероприятий в ДОУ. 

7. Оцените уровень своего профессионального мастерства (владение набором педтехнологий, технологией развивающего обучения и воспитания, разработка новых педтехнологий и методик, участие в исследовательской экспериментальной деятельности). 

8. Проанализируйте создание эмоционального комфорта и психологической защищенности ребенка. 

Ещё вот здесь посмотрите
http://www.numi.ru/fullview.php?id=22301
http://www.openclass.ru/wiki-pages/60845

----------


## Таня_2010

Я работаю в д.с  с детьми с нарушением зрения. У нас тетрадь взаимодействия ведется со всеми специалистами ( тифлопедагог, логопед, муз.рук.)по теме недели( т.е. тема на недели одинаковая у всех специалистов и у воспитателей групп) после каждого занятия они вписывают свои рекомендации на каждого ребенка с учетом диагноза, инд.особенностей, например тифлопедагог игры на восприятия, мелкую моторику, упражнения для слабовидящих детей  и.т.п. логопед- упражнения на закрепления звуков и.т.п., муз рук. отработать подскоки, повторить стих песню и.т.п. Воспитатель чья смена попадает расписывается напротив, если необходимо получает дополнительную консультацию.Воспитатели использут эти рекомендации в планировании ежедневно как индивид.работа с детьми.

----------


## pedagogovna

> Коллеги, кто работает в коррекц.группах- как вы подписываете документацию по-новому


я имела ввиду с учетом требований ФГТ

----------


## Таня_2010

Может быть с учетом ФГТ будет, что-то новое позже, но пока у нас остается все как есть.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Коллеги, я ищу рекомендации по оснащению предметно-развивающей среды в группах, в каждой возрастной группе (что должно быть по зонам, по уголкам, в Ворде). В теме "Развивающая среда" есть, Светлана-Слоним размещала, но там только на старшую группу. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть на все возрастные группы! Буду очень признательна.*

----------


## pedagogovna

http://menobr.ru/material/default.as...9&catalogid=18 
http://doshcolniki.ru/forum/index.ph...d&FID=1&TID=51 
http://www.maaam.ru/stati/detskie-sa...kogo-sada.html  младшая
http://www.nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/r...-detskogo-sada

----------


## IGalkina

Оксана Степановна! Спасибо огромное за ссылочки, столько материала нашла полезного!

----------


## Юлсми

*pedagogovna*, спасибо за ссылки... )))

----------


## marinusia

Здравствуйте, девочки! У меня небольшой вопросик. Попросили учавствовать в городском конкурсе социально значимых проектов "Мой мир гражданина России". У меня средняя группа, подскажите от чего оттолкнуться. Это патриотическое воспитание. Что лучше взять, может быть "Моя малая Родина" (о своём городе). Проект краткосрочный. В первых числах ноября защита. Спасибо!

----------


## Татьяна Ефимова

Доброе утро, девочки! Помогите, пожалуйста, с перспективными планами по всем разделам программы "Детство". У нас очень старые, а я раньше работала муз. рук. и поэтому пока мне трудно помочь педагогам составить новые. А Если вам надо что-нибудь по муз. воспитанию-обращайтесь. Моя электронка TAT290173@yandex.ru Спасибо.

----------


## strelka_64

> Попросили учавствовать в городском конкурсе социально значимых проектов "Мой мир гражданина России". У меня средняя группа, подскажите от чего оттолкнуться. Это патриотическое воспитание. Что лучше взять, может быть "Моя малая Родина" (о своём городе).


Посмотрите этот материал, возможно найдёте что-то для себя
http://ds82.ru/doshkolnik/3931-.html
http://www.deti-66.ru/forteachers/ki...logy/2637.html
http://doshvozrast.ru/metodich/konsultac04_2.htm

----------


## skripka

Здравствуйте! Я обращаюсь к вам за помощью. Очень нужны 4-5 консультаций для родителей (средняя группа), те, что обычно висят в уголке в папочках. Попросила воспитательница (сама я музрук), у нее нет интернета. Помогите, пожалуйста! Спасибо!!!

----------


## strelka_64

> Я обращаюсь к вам за помощью. Очень нужны 4-5 консультаций для родителей (средняя группа), те, что обычно висят в уголке в папочках.


Загляните в *Мастерские практического фотошопа*. Там у девочек замечательные работы. Ещё посмотрите *Работа с родителями, Консультации, рекомендации, газеты, брошюры,* . А в подразделе *Возможности компьютера* просмотрите *Папки и ширмы в родительский уголок*. Я думаю, что вы найдёте то, что нужно.

----------


## svetaegorova

У кого есть вопросы тесты для воспитателей на аттестацию?

----------


## strelka_64

> У кого есть вопросы тесты для воспитателей на аттестацию?


Это сайт г. Югры. Там есть материалы для подготовки к тестированию и не только
http://www.doinhmao.ru/performance-review/help-test/

----------


## Radmila

Девочки, помогите сформулировать годовые задачи по экологии и безопасности в свете ФГТ. Может у кого есть старые задачи - поделитесь, попробую изложить их в новом варианте.

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, помогите сформулировать годовые задачи по экологии и безопасности в свете ФГТ. Может у кого есть старые задачи - поделитесь, попробую изложить их в новом варианте.


Светик, прости... так наскоряк... 14 приемка, работы еще непочатый край

- Создать условия для освоения и соблюдения детьми правил безопасного поведения в окружающем мире.  Дать каждому ребенку основные понятия опасных ситуаций и особенностей поведения в них.

под эту задачу можно провести семинар «Проектная деятельность по основам безопасности жизнедеятельности»


Формировать  экологическое мышление у дошкольников через внедрение экспериментально - исследовательской деятельности в экологической работе с детьми;
или

Способствовать развитию экологической грамотности через циклы познавательных занятий, моделирование, проблемные ситуации, создавая центры экспериментальной деятельности.

или
Экологизация предметно - развивающей среды детского сада путем апробирования экологически направленной парциальной программы для детского сада "Мы" и создания системы занятий по экологическому воспитанию и кружка по экологии "Фламинго" для дошкольников.

----------


## АФАНАСЬЕВНА

> Светик, прости... так наскоряк... 14 приемка, работы еще непочатый край


Есле вот это "наскоряк", то как выглядят серьезные, обдуманные формулировки? У Вас есть чему поучиться!!!!!

----------


## Radmila

Леночка, не могу повысить твою и так высокую репутацию - огромное спасибо за "наскоряк" - такая оперативная помощь!!! Больше даже заморачиваться не буду!!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## кимким

Девчонки,спасибо!!!

----------


## olechka bondar

Девочки,скоро смотр"Дидактическая игра с куклой"есть ли идеи?

----------


## Ирина34

Может, посмотрите такое направление в психологии как "Куклотерапия", или это не то?

----------


## businka-ua

Здравствуйте!Пожалуйста помогите найти информацию по хромотераии,может кто-то работал над этим,есть какие-то разработки.Это тема нашего методобъединения в логопедической группе.Спасибо!

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки,скоро смотр"Дидактическая игра с куклой"есть ли идеи?


Что конкретно вас интересует: конспекты или что-то другое?
Вот здесь есть материал, но то ли это, что вам нужно. Посмотрите
http://www.detskiysad.ru/rech/razvitie34.html
http://ds82.ru/doshkolnik/408-.html
http://educationalgame.ru/index.php?...22:-&Itemid=42
http://parohod.kg/game/educational-g...-ne-stalo.html
http://d25107.edu35.ru/index.php/201.../90--l-r-.html

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Пожалуйста помогите найти информацию по хромотераии,может кто-то работал над этим,есть какие-то разработки.


только по интернету прошлась. самой интересно стало. 
http://www.ngorschar.com/news/2009-05-04-116 - Хромотерапия (облучение светом или цветовая биостимуляция)
http://images.yandex.by/yandsearch?t...B9&stype=image - «хромотерапия для детей» — 8 тыс. картинок
http://www.wbc2t.ru/bud-zdorov/zdorove-rebenka/1193/ - Ароматерапия и хромотерапия для детей
http://www.vseodetishkax.ru/interesn...-xromoterapiya - Арт-терапия и хромотерапия Интересное для родителей - Полезное для всех



> так наскоряк... 14 приемка, работы еще непочатый край


УУУ! обалденный скоряк!!! НЕТ СЛОВ! всех понимаю, поэтому восторгов ОЧЕНЬ ЗАСЛУЖЕННЫХ УДАЛЯТЬ НЕ СТАНУ!
ЛЕНОЧКА, ЭТО ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО, ЧТО ТЫ У НАС ЕСТЬ!!!

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки,скоро смотр"Дидактическая игра с куклой"есть ли идеи?


Заплети косичку 
Прикрепите импровизированные «пряди» к стенду, стене или столу так, чтобы верхние концы были закреплены вместе или на близком расстоянии, а нижние оставались свободными. В качестве «прядей» могут быть использованы толстые и тонкие веревки, шнуры, жгуты, куски гибкой проволоки, узкие и широкие шнурки, ремешки, ленты. Покажите детям косички у куклы или у кого-то, если они есть, из детей и взрослых. Продемонстрируйте, как заплетаются косы на кукле или на приготовленном тренажере из двух, трех и более прядей. Маленьким детям еще не по силам плести настоящие косички, но они будут с удовольствием, подражая взрослому, переплетать, расплетать, скручивать и раскручивать «пряди». 
Намотай, забинтуй 
Предложите малышу «полечить» кукле, мишке, или зайчику ножку, животик, головку. Например, скажите, что у Мишутки заболел животик, нужно его забинтовать. Покажите, как это делается, помогите ребенку разматывать бинт, закрепите первый виток, придерживайте бинт при последующих витках. Не ставьте себе целью обязательно научить ребенка аккуратно и правильно бинтовать, в данном случае гораздо важнее и интереснее для малыша сам процесс. Детям помладше легче действовать коротким эластичным бинтом, трехлеткам можно предлагать и длинные бинты. Если ребенку еще трудно забинтовывать куклу, можно предложить ему «потренироваться» просто обматывать бинтом или лентой толстый стержень, пластиковую бутылку или банку, рулон из картона, ватмана и пр. Еще более простое, но не менее привлекательное занятие - обматывать стержень или бобину шнурком, веревкой или гибкой проволокой.

----------


## vvaalleerraa

помогите пожалуйста найти сценарий "свято квітів"на укр .яз.Спасибо.

----------


## bratvet

девочки помогите пож. с материаллом...нужно провести занятие в старшей группе на тему "Історія виникнення назви "україна"...очень прошу!!!

----------


## EKATEPNHA

Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста, найти книгу Нищевой "Конспекты подгрупповых логопедических занятий в подготовительной группе детского сада для детей с ОНР" *отсканированную как текст*. У меня она есть, но хоть и в Worde, отсканирована как картинка, т.е. нет возможности править текст.

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста, найти книгу Нищевой "Конспекты подгрупповых логопедических занятий в подготовительной группе детского сада для детей с ОНР" *отсканированную как текст*. У меня она есть, но хоть и в Worde, отсканирована как картинка, т.е. нет возможности править текст.


Открываешь программу ABBYY FineReader 10 XCV edition и нажимаешь в ней "Открыть", указываешь ей путь к документу. Программа по новому сканирует и распознает документ, сохраняешь в вордовском формате, можешь править в программе, можешь уже в сохранном документе.

----------


## leonora_

> помогите пожалуйста найти сценарий "свято квітів"на укр .яз.Спасибо.


Посмотрите здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....F-%F1%E2%FF%F2

----------


## EKATEPNHA

> Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста, найти книгу Нищевой "Конспекты подгрупповых логопедических занятий в подготовительной группе детского сада для детей с ОНР" *отсканированную как текст*. У меня она есть, но хоть и в Worde, отсканирована как картинка, т.е. нет возможности править текст.


 


> Открываешь программу ABBYY FineReader 10 XCV edition и нажимаешь в ней "Открыть", указываешь ей путь к документу. Программа по новому сканирует и распознает документ, сохраняешь в вордовском формате, можешь править в программе, можешь уже в сохранном документе.


Спасибо за ответ, но так сделать не получается, пишет, что разрешение картинки очень маленькое.

----------


## АФАНАСЬЕВНА

Девочки, поделитесь, пожалуйста книгами И.А.Савенкова "Методика исследовательского обучения дошкольников", "Методика проведения учебных исследований в детском саду". Заранее благодарна. Надеюсь в названиях книг я не ошиблась.

----------


## Анна - манна

Здравствуйте, уважаемые профессионалы! Прошу о помощи начинающему методисту..... Идем по программе Веракса, бывшая Васильева. Нужна *диагностика по художественному творчеству* (рисование, лепка/аппликация, конструирование) *на старшую и подготовительную* группу. Может быть у кого-нибудь, что-нибудь есть..... Буквально горим. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

*Добрый вечер,уважаемые коллеги. Я музыкальный воспитатель, прошу у Вас помощи для нашей воспитательницы замечательной женщине, которая совсем не дружит с компом ( редко кто с ним дружит в 60лет, к тому же работает  в малокомплектном детском саду). У неё выступление на методобъединении по теме ОБЖ "Безопасное поведение на улице", но  нужно показать  дидактические игры на эту тему. Может у кого есть электронная версия таких игр. Большое спасибо!!!*

----------


## СМИТТИ

> *Добрый вечер,уважаемые коллеги. Я музыкальный воспитатель, прошу у Вас помощи для нашей воспитательницы замечательной женщине, которая совсем не дружит с компом ( редко кто с ним дружит в 60лет, к тому же работает  в малокомплектном детском саду). У неё выступление на методобъединении по теме ОБЖ "Безопасное поведение на улице", но  нужно показать  дидактические игры на эту тему. Может у кого есть электронная версия таких игр. Большое спасибо!!!*


Посмотрите в разделе ОБЖД

----------


## olechka bondar

Спасибо.Но это немного не то.Самые обычные игры для детей раннего возраста."Покупай","Накорми" и хотелось бы сделать еще что-нибудь.

----------


## olechka bondar

> Что конкретно вас интересует: конспекты или что-то другое?
> Вот здесь есть материал, но то ли это, что вам нужно. Посмотрите
> http://www.detskiysad.ru/rech/razvitie34.html
> http://ds82.ru/doshkolnik/408-.html
> http://educationalgame.ru/index.php?...22:-&Itemid=42
> http://parohod.kg/game/educational-g...-ne-stalo.html
> http://d25107.edu35.ru/index.php/201.../90--l-r-.html


 Спасибочки.Конспекты есть.А кроме обязательных коробок с играми нужно еще пособия

----------


## olechka bondar

Спасибо!



> Заплети косичку 
> Прикрепите импровизированные «пряди» к стенду, стене или столу так, чтобы верхние концы были закреплены вместе или на близком расстоянии, а нижние оставались свободными. В качестве «прядей» могут быть использованы толстые и тонкие веревки, шнуры, жгуты, куски гибкой проволоки, узкие и широкие шнурки, ремешки, ленты. Покажите детям косички у куклы или у кого-то, если они есть, из детей и взрослых. Продемонстрируйте, как заплетаются косы на кукле или на приготовленном тренажере из двух, трех и более прядей. Маленьким детям еще не по силам плести настоящие косички, но они будут с удовольствием, подражая взрослому, переплетать, расплетать, скручивать и раскручивать «пряди». 
> Намотай, забинтуй 
> Предложите малышу «полечить» кукле, мишке, или зайчику ножку, животик, головку. Например, скажите, что у Мишутки заболел животик, нужно его забинтовать. Покажите, как это делается, помогите ребенку разматывать бинт, закрепите первый виток, придерживайте бинт при последующих витках. Не ставьте себе целью обязательно научить ребенка аккуратно и правильно бинтовать, в данном случае гораздо важнее и интереснее для малыша сам процесс. Детям помладше легче действовать коротким эластичным бинтом, трехлеткам можно предлагать и длинные бинты. Если ребенку еще трудно забинтовывать куклу, можно предложить ему «потренироваться» просто обматывать бинтом или лентой толстый стержень, пластиковую бутылку или банку, рулон из картона, ватмана и пр. Еще более простое, но не менее привлекательное занятие - обматывать стержень или бобину шнурком, веревкой или гибкой проволокой.

----------


## родня

девочки,помогите,пожалуйста, в написании опыта работы по экологиии на тему:экологическое воспитание дошкольников как средство познания окружающего мира"                                       большое спасибо

----------


## Иннокентьевна

> девочки,помогите,пожалуйста, в написании опыта работы по экологиии на тему:экологическое воспитание дошкольников как средство познания окружающего мира"                                       большое спасибо


Посмотрите  по  этим  ссылкам. Может  что  нибудь  подойдет  или  переделаете, как  вам  надо.

http://uo-prohladny.narod.ru/seminar..._mironova2.htm 
http://www.moi-detsad.ru/konsultac130.htm 
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/538127/ 
http://www.deti-66.ru/forteachers/ki...logy/2103.html

----------


## strelka_64

> девочки,помогите,пожалуйста, в написании опыта работы по экологиии на тему:экологическое воспитание дошкольников как средство познания окружающего мира"


http://festival.1september.ru/articles/576138/

----------


## Эллина Партакело

*Девочки, миленькие! Помогите пожалуйста! Я только пришла работать в детский сад, группа у меня с валеологическим направлением, но заведущая требует внедрить какое-нибудь новшество в эту группу. Прошу помощи! Идеи, документация, занятия.....Очень буду благодарна за помощь.*

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, миленькие! Помогите пожалуйста! Я только пришла работать в детский сад, группа у меня с валеологическим направлением, но заведущая требует внедрить какое-нибудь новшество в эту группу. Прошу помощи! Идеи, документация, занятия.....Очень буду благодарна за помощь.


Посмотрите на этой страничке. Здесь много материала
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...C-%F1%E0%E4%F3

----------


## xom

коллеги! нужно провести занятие по сказке "Репка". у кого есть какие-то наработки напишите. спасибо.

----------


## strelka_64

> коллеги! нужно провести занятие по сказке "Репка". у кого есть какие-то наработки напишите. спасибо.


Какой возраст деток, по какому направлению занятие? Попробуйте через поисковик. Выдаёт очень много информации.

----------


## irinkka

Девочки - коллеги, здравствуйте, у нас в октябре аттестация садика, нужно придумать визитку, может у кого нибудь есть идеи, поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## xom

> Какой возраст деток, по какому направлению занятие? Попробуйте через поисковик. Выдаёт очень много информации


возраст: первый класс. занятие проводит библиотекарь. любое, но все про репку.

----------


## strelka_64

> возраст: первый класс. занятие проводит библиотекарь. любое, но все про репку.


http://power-point-ppt.narod.ru/skaz...skazki-ppt.htm
http://wiki.pippkro.ru/index.php/Про...ова_Е._В.
http://nsportal.ru/nachalnaya-shkola...i-repka-tema-0

----------


## Анна - манна

Еще раз хочу обратиться с просьбой: Уважаемые профессионалы! Прошу о помощи начинающему методисту..... Идем по программе Веракса, бывшая Васильева. Нужна диагностика по художественному творчеству (рисование, лепка/аппликация, конструирование) на старшую и подготовительную группу. Может быть у кого-нибудь, что-нибудь есть..... Буквально горим. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Алена345

> диагностика по художественному творчеству (рисование, лепка/аппликация, конструирование) на старшую и подготовительную группу. Может быть у кого-нибудь, что-нибудь есть


Посмотрите вот здесь, только регистрация нужна, там что-то я видела в разделе  Васильева М. (ред.) Диагностические задания для средней группы по Программе воспитания и обучения в детском саду DOC     http://www.twirpx.com/files/pedagogi...ol/management/

----------


## Lusik

Добрый вечер, коллеги! Девочки, милые, выручите пожалуйста! Нашему воспитателю обещала найти план по самообразованию подготовительная группа (ну нет у неё компьютера и т.д.) Дело в том, что он нужен-то чисто формально (наличие) Ничего я не нашла.В нете только рекомендации. Поделитесь пожалуйста!!! :Tender: Очень вас прошу. :flower:

----------


## strelka_64

> Добрый вечер, коллеги! Девочки, милые, выручите пожалуйста! Нашему воспитателю обещала найти план по самообразованию подготовительная группа (ну нет у неё компьютера и т.д.) Дело в том, что он нужен-то чисто формально (наличие) Ничего я не нашла.В нете только рекомендации. Поделитесь пожалуйста!!!Очень вас прошу.


Посмотрите здесь   Самообразование http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E2%E0%ED%E8%E5

----------


## Lusik

Спасибо!!!! :Tender:

----------


## ЛАС

Девочки!Подскажите,пожалуйста,у.кого есть материали на тему "Виховання емоцийних почуттив засобами казки" нужны материалы на украинском языке на МО.Нужны и теория и практическое-занятие по этой теме.

----------


## Светлана67

Всем добрый вечер! Я из соседней ветки физруков. Обращаюсь к Вам с просьбой.Нужен реферат для одного очень хорошего воспитателя на тему: "Технология развития детей дошкольного возраста в игровой деятельности" (на примере творческих игр или игр с правилами).Заранее все спасибо.

----------


## Саби

Дорогие волшебницы! Я муз. рук-ль, очень прошу помочь хорошему человеку - самой лучшей воспитательнице нашего садика! в подготовке консультации на тему: " Планирование воспитательно - образовательного процесса." Ее попросили провести для молодых воспитателей, хочется пограмотнее...Заранее благодарю откликнувшихся и очень жду!

----------


## zarinka

> Девочки!Подскажите,пожалуйста,у.кого есть материали на тему "Виховання емоцийних почуттив засобами казки" нужны материалы на украинском языке на МО.Нужны и теория и практическое-занятие по этой теме.


Посмотрите здесь http://refs.co.ua/63975-Skazka_kak_s...ovedeniya.html
http://www.franko.lviv.ua/Pedagogika.../24_basiuk.pdf

----------


## Muzira

[IMG]http://*********net/2053668.jpg[/IMG]

Такие пуфики сшиты нашей швеей для комнаты психологической разгрузки!

----------


## Muzira

Кстати,у нас такие пуфы есть в ясельных группах,но только без цветов и в 3-4 раза больше.Дети на них лазят,валяются...

----------


## Suponina

Девочки, поделитесь интересной идеей для родительского собрания во второй младшей группе(чтобы организовать родителей на сотрудничество). Может у кого есть какая-нибудь интересная деловая игра для родителей?

----------


## ненька

> Девочки, поделитесь интересной идеей для родительского собрания во второй младшей группе(чтобы организовать родителей на сотрудничество).


Попробуйте для начала сплотить родителей, познакомить их друг с другом. Возьмите хотя-бы игру "Солнышко", родители встают в круг и каждый рассказывает что-то о себе,
 здесь нужно варьировать и передается игрушка по кругу. НАчать можете вы, как воспитатель, что вы хотите, для чего проводите это собрание. И побольше планируйте мероприятий с родителями, такая работа объединяет, и так вы сможете получить себе союзников в своей работе. А вообще есть темка работа с родителями. Поищите там.

----------


## Suponina

*ненька*, 
Спасибо вам! Я написала в той теме тоже.За свою жизнь я провела кучу всяких собраний и выпустила не одну смену детей. В круг и тому подобное - все это у меня было. Хочется чего- нибудь новенького, не избитого.

----------


## Irisha1082

*Suponina*, попробуйте "Шапку вопросов" (А.П.Ершова). Суть в том, что родители сочиняют друг для друга вопросы - записки, кладут их в шапку, потом вытягивают - кому что достанется (работать в тройках). Задания давать маленькими шажками "Разберите листочки. Приготовьте ручки. Сочините вопрос..и т.д"Вопросы: !) формальный (на проверку чего-либо);2) "Я думаю то - то и так - то..А вы?"3)"Я не знаю как мне укладывать спать сына вовремя"..
Главное не сваливать все в одну кучу,а продвигаться постепенно..

----------


## Irisha1082

Девочки, зашла с просьбой. Планирую оформить фотогазеу (режимные моменты). Нужны строчки - стишочки для подписи.Ранее, когда - то кто - то выставлял, вроде качала, но потеряла :Tu:

----------


## pedagogovna

Irisha1082, вот ссылочки
http://udeli-vnimanie.ru/kms_ftext+i...t-5+ids-6.html 
http://38mama.ru/forum/index.php?topic=61588.0
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/3904168/post137441051/ 
http://forum.forumok.ru/index.php?showtopic=27759 
http://www.imagination-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=501 
http://irinahollay.ru/scrapbooking/1...alboma?start=2 
http://forum.deti.mail.ru/topic.html?fid=104&tid=41289

----------


## Irisha1082

*pedagogovna*, СПАСИБО!!

----------


## крошкаенот

_Девочки! Поздравляю всех-всех воспитателей и всех, кто свою жизнь отдал детскому саду с профессиональным праздником!!!_  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Пожалуйста, помогите с материалом к теме " Определение и основные понятия межличностных отношений, как психологическая категория"

----------


## leonora_

> Девочки! Поздравляю всех-всех воспитателей и всех, кто свою жизнь отдал детскому саду с профессиональным праздником!!!


Спасибо. Я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. 
Девочки, у кого есть маски волка и грибочка. Скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## strelka_64

> Пожалуйста, помогите с материалом к теме " Определение и основные понятия межличностных отношений, как психологическая категория"


http://otherreferats.allbest.ru/psyc...0048072_0.html

----------


## Neffy

> Девочки, у кого есть маски волка и грибочка. Скиньте пожалуйста.


*Маска волка*
*Маска волка 1*
*Маска грибочка*

----------


## крошкаенот

strelka_64, Спасибо! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Таня_2010

Девочки, кто сдавал аккредитацию на 1 категорию по новому, поделитесь пожалуйста информацией, в начале ноября сдавать, на работе ничего не говорят, что нужно, как будет проходить.

----------


## Марисобелька

В каждой области по разному, у нас нас на первую категория вроде осталось по прежнему, может добавят тестирование.

----------


## oksanaGU

Дівчатка, очікуємо на перевірку "Впровадження програми розвитку дітей старшого віку "Впевнений старт".Потрібні розробки за програмою, допоможіть будь ласка!

----------


## dou25

*Таня_2010*, у нас на выбор: тестирование он-лайн или реферат или творческий отчёт и 3 занятия

----------


## лееена

Девчата, нужна помощь! Заставляют писать опыт работы по правовому воспитанию а информации не так много, помогите у кого что есть.

----------


## strelka_64

> Девчата, нужна помощь! Заставляют писать опыт работы по правовому воспитанию а информации не так много, помогите у кого что есть.


http://doshvozrast.ru/pravavosp/pravavosp.htm
http://www.ivalex.vistcom.ru/metod11.htm
http://ds82.ru/doshkolnik/3590-.html
http://www.detsad14.ru/legal_education/
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/530544/
http://www.ds-93.ru/vospitateliu/sem...mu_vospitaniiu
http://www.smolpedagog.ru/article%2042.html
http://dslaisan.ucoz.ru/index/pravov...anie_v_dou/0-6
Как-то так!

----------


## Алена345

> интересной идеей для родительского собрания во второй младшей группе


Конспект родительского собрания 
 «Игра – не забава» 

 Цель: повысить уровень педагогической культуры родителей 
 Предварительная работа: 
 Конкурс №1 «игровой уголок в семье» (Посещение других семей с целью ознакомления с игровыми уголками, фотографии игровых уголков, рассказ об игровом уголке) 
 Конкурс № 2 «Умелые ручки» (Изготовление игры, игрушки совместно с детьми) 
 Стихи и загадки об игрушках (Разучивание стихов, загадок с детьми, можно совместно сочинять) 
 В группе оформить с детьми приглашения для родителей 
 Оформить плакаты «игра – это искра, зажигающая огонёк пытливости и любознательности» 
 Выставка книг, журналов на тему «Игровая деятельность» 
 Магнитофонная запись с вопросами: 
 • Вы любите играть? 
 • В какие игры играете дома? 
 • У вас есть любимые игрушки? Какие? Как вы играете с ними? 
 • Играют ли с вами взрослые? Кто? 
 • Как бережёте игрушки? 

 Ход собрания. 
 (Звучит песня «Куда уходит детство» муз. А.Зацепина, сл. Л. Дербенёва) 

 1. Вступление. 

 Чтобы детство наших детей было счастливым, основное, главное место в их жизни должна занимать игра. В детском возрасте у ребёнка есть потребность в игре. И её нужно удовлетворить не потому, что делу – время, потехе – час, а потому, что играя, ребёнок учится и познаёт жизнь. 

 «Игра пронизывает всю жизнь ребёнка. Это норма даже тогда, когда малыш делает серьёзное дело. У него есть страсть, и её надо удовлетворить. Более того, следует пропитать этой игрой всю его жизнь. Вся его жизнь – это игра» 
 А. С. Макаренко 

 Давайте сегодня поговорим об игре. 

 2. Дискуссия «Нужно ли руководить играми детей?» 
 прослушивание магнитофонной записи 
 вопросы родителям: Как вы считаете, нужно ли руководить игрой ребёнка? 
 Обобщение воспитателем: 

 Если не играть, не руководить игрой малыша в раннем возрасте, то у него не сформируется умение играть как самостоятельно, так и с другими детьми. 

 В младшем возрасте игра становится средством развития и воспитания в том случае, если построена на содержательном общении со взрослым. Играя с дочерью или сыном, помните, что подавлять инициативу малыша нельзя. Играйте с ним на равных. Играя, следите за своей речью: ровный, спокойный тон равного партнёра по игре вселяет в ребёнка уверенность в том, что его понимают, его мысли разделяют, с ним хотят играть. Потому, надо взять себе за правило: несколько раз в день включаться в игру малыша, это побуждает ребёнка к новым действиям. 

 3. Работа с памятками 
 Задание: подчеркните те пункты, которые вами уже выполнены 
 Обобщение воспитателем «Что такое хорошая игрушка?» 

 Прежде всего это игрушка безопасная, соответствующая возрасту ребёнка. Чем разнообразнее игрушки. Тем интереснее игра малышей. Но разнообразие не означает их изобилие. 

 Прежде, чем сделать очередную покупку, неплохо спросить малыша, как он с ней будет играть. Если 90% игры приходится на долю ребёнка и только 10% на долю игрушки, то это хорошая игрушка. Прекрасной игрушкой для малыша может стать пустая картонная коробка, в которую можно забраться. Она может быть и кораблём, и крепостью, и ракетой. Такая игрушка стимулирует и фантазию и воображение. Её можно использовать такой, какая она есть. А можно прорезать в ней дырки – иллюминаторы, разрисовать. Игрушки-самоделки имеют большое воспитательное значение. 

 4. Рассказы родителей из опыта семейного воспитания 
 «Игры семей в семье» 
 «Досуг в семье» 

 5. Игра-задание 

 Я предлагаю необычное задание: вспомните ваши семейные вечера и дайте им самооценку. Если вы поступаете, так, как сказано, то выставляете фишку красного цвета, не всегда – жёлтого, никогда – синего. 
 Каждый вечер уделяю время на игры с детьми 
 Рассказываю о своих играх в детстве 
 Если сломалась игрушка, ремонтирую вместе с ребёнком 
 Купив ребёнку игрушку, объясняю, как с ней играть, показываю разные варианты игры 
 Слушаю рассказы ребёнка об играх и игрушках в детском саду 
 Не наказываю ребёнка игрой, игрушкой, т.е. не лишаю его на время игры или игрушки 
 Часто дарю ребёнку игру, игрушку 

 Обобщение: 
 Если на вашем столе больше красных фишек, значит, игра в вашем доме присутствует всегда. Играете с ребёнком на равных. Ваш малыш активен, любознателен, любит играть с вами, ведь игра – это самое интересное в жизни ребёнка. 

 6. Экскурсия в игротеку 

 Воспитатель рассказывает о любимых играх и игрушках детей, отвечает на вопросы родителей 

 7. Решение родительского собрания 
 принимать активное участие в играх детей 
 принимать активное участие в изготовлении игр, игрушек, их починке 
 организовать семейные экскурсии по интересам детей 
 принимать активное участие в жизни детского сада

*Вступительно слово на собрании можно высказать в стихах:*
Сегодня  на собрание
Мы снова собрались,
 Чтоб с нами познакомиться,
 О садике узнать.
 Ведь нам вы доверяете
 Вам дорогое самое.
 И к нам на воспитание
 Детишек привели.
 Как отблеск от заката
 Свеча здесь, в группе пляшет,
 Ты, что грустишь, дружище,
 А, ну-ка, улыбнись!
 Свое ты беспокойство
 Оставь там, за порогом,
 Ведь будет все отлично -
 Ты убедишься в том.
 И вас мы заверяем,
 Что детки здесь привыкнут,
 И плакать перестанут,
 И сами побегут.
 А мы их не обидим,
 Полюбим, приголубим.
 И добротой, и лаской
 Согреем от души.

- Уважаемые родители! Сегодня мы просим Вас прожить один день в д/с. Просим Вас на это время вернуться в мир детства и побыть детьми.

1. Утренний прием
Вот пропел петушок -
 В детский сад пора, дружок.
 Приходи к нам скорей,
 Ждем тебя мы у дверей.
 Здравствуй, Аня, Валя, Слава!
 Вот бежит Кристина,
 А за ней и Дима.
 Семенит Катюша,
 А за ней Кирюша,
 Мама на руках несет
 Маленькую Юлю,
 Мотоцикл везет папу, маму, Любу.
 Не хотят отпускать маму Лена с Ирой,
 И Максим к нам пришел с красною машиной,
 А с конфетой в руках Женя забегает,
 Танечку до группы мама провожает.
 Громко "Здравствуйте!" кричит радостный Сашок.
 Ожил вест детский сад,
 Начался денек.

Собираются дети в младшую группу, а в это время мы продолжаем решать свои задачи. Мы учим их здороваться с взрослыми и сверстниками, называть себя и других по имени, воспитателей, помощников воспитателей, работников ДОУ по имени отчеству. Мы просим Вас тоже обращать внимание на это, помогать нам воспитывать у детей культуру общения.
* Гимнастика*

- Здравствуйте, Вера Сергеевна!
( Вера Сергеевна проводит небольшой комплекс упражнений с родителями.)

* Умывание*

День наш продолжается.
 - Ай, лады, лады, лады,
 Не боимся мы воды,
 Чисто умываемся,
 Маме улыбаемся.

- В нашей группе есть отдельная умывальная комната. У каждого ребенка свое полотенце, которое они находят по картинке. Мы учим детей закатывать рукавчики, аккуратно мыть руки, правильно пользоваться мылом, насухо вытирать руки полотенцем, вешать полотенце на свое место.

* Завтрак, обед*

Умница, Катенька,
 Ешь кашку сладеньку,
 Вкусную, пушистую,
 Мягкую, душистую.

За таким красиво убранным столом дети у нас завтракают, обедают и ужинают.

Формируем навыки еды: учим не крошить хлеб, не проливать пищу, пережевывать пищу с закрытым ртом, учим правильно пользоваться ложкой, салфеткой, не выходить из-за стола, не доживав пищу, благодарить.

* Занятия*
Мы работаем по программам: "Я у світі"
На занятиях мы решаем следующие задачи:
сенсорное воспитание: формируем понятие о 10 цветах: 7 цветов спектра и 3 ахроматических цвета;
о 5-ти геометрических формах;
о градациях величины:
широкий - узкий
длинный - короткий
высокий - низкий
большой - маленький;
понятие один - много;
ознакомление с художественной литературой и развитие речи:
рассказывание сказок, потешек; чтение рассказов, стихов; заучивание стихов, потешек;
формируем связную речь (умение говорить и отвечать на вопросы предложениями.);
обогащаем словарь новыми словами: глаголами, прилагательными, наречиями;
ознакомление с природой, явлениями природы, трудом людей.

* Одевание, раздевание*

Вот они, сапожки,
 Этот - с правой ножки,
 Этот - с левой ножки.
 Вот и дождик пошел,
 Надевайте сапожки.

Мы учим детей одеваться и раздеваться в определенной последовательности при небольшой помощи взрослого.

Большое внимание уделяется тому, чтобы дети разувались и обувались у порога!

Вещи аккуратно вешаем и складываем в шкаф.

Расстегивать пуговицы спереди, развязывать шнурки.

Уважаемые родители, раздевая детей сами, выворачивайте, пожалуйста, вещи. Давайте детям больше самостоятельности, чтобы одевались сами.

* Прогулка*
- На прогулке мы:
 Наблюдаем за природой.
 Играем.
 Выполняем посильный труд.
 Проводим работу по развитию движения.
Игра с родителями "Передай мяч", "Жучок-паучок"

* Сон*

Баю-баю-байки,
 Прилетели чайки.
 Стали крыльями махать,
 Наших деток усыплять.

Перед тихим часом мы так же приучаем детей раздеваться в определенной последовательности, аккуратно вешать вещи на стул.
 После сна - разные развлечения и игровая деятельность, дидактические игры (обучающие), закрепляются знания, полученные на занятиях. Это развивающие игры "На что это похоже", "Что это такое", "Лото" и т.п.
*Строительные игры*
Учить детей строить простейшие постройки: башенку (укладывать кирпичики друг на друга), машину (положить кубик на кирпичик), ворота, мебель (кровать, диван, стол, стул).
*Театрализованные*
Дети во время этих игр обыгрывают знакомые сказки, у нас есть варежковый театр, костюмный театр, шапочки.
*Сюжетно-речевые*
В нашей группе дети знакомятся с профессиями врача, парикмахера. В группе оборудована больница, парикмахерская, дом. Здесь дети сами обыгрывают роли.

----------


## Лариса 67

Очень нужен материал по теме "Обеспечение информационной безопасности ребенка как проблема  информационной экологии и педагогики детства"

----------


## Юлл

Пожалуйста посоветуйте что сделать с детьми средней группы ко Дню матери мамам в подарок. М Заранее спасибо

----------


## ненька

> Конспект родительского собрания 
>  «Игра – не забава»


хорошее собрание. Только можно добавить, я при подготовке такого собрания фотографировала детей в течение нескольких дней, ловила интересные моменты. И потом готовила приезентацию, потешка+подходящая фотография. Родители были в восторге, ведь всегда интересно посмотреть, чем занято в саду твое чадо. После собрания многие подходили, просили скинуть презентацию.

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Уважаемые коллеги!
Обращаюь к Вам  просьбой.
Будем проводить открытое родительское собрание для МО города. Тема :"Работа с родителями по формированию коммуникативных навыков". Помогите с необычной, интересной формой проведения собрания. Заранее благодарна!

----------


## dou25

*Юлл*, наши детки на День дошкольного работника подарили сердечки - это так тронуло... можете заглянуть на сайт Страна мастеров - там много поделок.

----------


## buba_nata

Девчата, здравствуйте! Давно не была, каюсь, но есть уважительная причина. Свалилась как снег на голову, конечно знала, но вот так распределили, что с 31 октября по 9 ноября еду на аттестацию в область. Модель аттестации - "аттестационная сессия". Пишу самоанализ и презентацию к ней делаю. Ну так вот, у меня к вам огромная просьба!
Зайдите, если возможно, на мой сайт, оставьте свои комментарии и новости! Очень нужно, времени обновлять, совсем нет. Едим втроем, из них только я умею делать презентации, вот и работаю за троих. Обещаю, что навояю - выставлю! И свою и еще двух (пишу самоанализ за двоих).
Вот адрес http://bubanata.ucoz.ru/

----------


## IGalkina

> Ну так вот, у меня к вам огромная просьба!
> Зайдите, если возможно, на мой сайт, оставьте свои комментарии и новости! Очень нужно, времени обновлять, совсем нет. 
> Вот адрес http://bubanata.ucoz.ru/


Наташа, не могу зарегистрироваться на вашем сайте, смогла оставить только комментарий.Подскажите как зарегистрироваться и добавить новости

----------


## marishka_vas

Дорогие коллеги! Большая просьба о помощи!
У нас в детком саду в конце октября будет методобъединение для воспитателей ясельных групп.
Тема "моральное воспитание". А воспитатель ясель очень молодая и неопытная девочка.
 Помогите кто чем может. Может кто уже подобное проводил. Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## кимким

> Девчата, здравствуйте! Давно не была, каюсь, но есть уважительная причина. Свалилась как снег на голову, конечно знала, но вот так распределили, что с 31 октября по 9 ноября еду на аттестацию в область. Модель аттестации - "аттестационная сессия". Пишу самоанализ и презентацию к ней делаю. Ну так вот, у меня к вам огромная просьба!
> Зайдите, если возможно, на мой сайт, оставьте свои комментарии и новости! Очень нужно, времени обновлять, совсем нет. Едим втроем, из них только я умею делать презентации, вот и работаю за троих. Обещаю, что навояю - выставлю! И свою и еще двух (пишу самоанализ за двоих).
> Вот адрес http://bubanata.ucoz.ru/


*Девочки, зайдите, пожалуйста, к Наташе. Оставьте свой комментарий. Ей это нужно для аттестации!!!*

----------


## leonora_

Девочки, пожалуйста на завтра у кого есть віршований твір "Родове дерево" Н. Григор євої  та українська народна казка "Батьківські поради"

----------


## Ssveta

Девочки, может кто-нибудь поможет материалом или идеями проведения открытого занятия по здоровому образу жизни в старшей группе. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, может кто-нибудь поможет материалом или идеями проведения открытого занятия по здоровому образу жизни в старшей группе. Заранее спасибо!


Смотрите здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...C-%F1%E0%E4%F3

----------


## Ляля58

добрый день, девочки! Сама я музрук, но сейчас отправили на курсы, а там нужно сделать доклад или консультации на тему "Изучение  особенностей  развития детей 5-6 лет в процессе  художественно-эстетической деятельности"  и "изучение форм  организации художественно-эстетической деятельности детей в процессе интеграции  различных видов искусства".
Может кто делал такие доклады или консультации, подскажите, пожалуйста.
Или подскажите, где можно посмотреть?
Заранее  спасибо!!!

----------


## buba_nata

> Наташенька, зашла уже и оставила комментарии. Спасибо еще раз тебе за твои уроки.


Спасибо всем кто откликнулся! И вот, по поводу вопроса...
Если вы уже зарегистрированы на любом сайте с этим значком или форуме  ,то можно и без регистрации. Вводите свой логин и пароль с того сайта и все.

----------


## ЛАС

Девочки!Помогите картинками к сказкам "Три поросенка","Рукавичка" к пальчиковому театру.Спасибо!!! :Smile3:

----------


## leonora_

> Девочки!Помогите картинками к сказкам "Три поросенка","Рукавичка" к пальчиковому театру.Спасибо!!


Посмотрите здесь, может какие-то герои подойдут http://natalytkachenko.ru/domashnij-...-doshkolnikov/

----------


## skripka

Девочки, пожалуйста, поддержите нас с дочкой в конкурсе!!! 
Участвуем с дочкой в интернет-конкурсе осенних поделок.

Выставили 2 работы —  подводный мир, смотрите здесь: http://behappywoman.blog.ru/129101971.html

и «Вот такая осень», смотрите здесь:http://behappywoman.blog.ru/128501955.html
Нужно проголосовать за наши работы на сайте http://www.blog.stoidey.com/

Для этого просто нажмите на картинку с рукой, вот такую [IMG][IMG]http://*********su/271277.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] в постах с названием «Аппликация из листьев „Вот такая осень“» и «Аппликация из листьев «Подводный мир“». 
Спасибо!!! Голосование до 16 октября!

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, пожалуйста, поддержите нас с дочкой в конкурсе!!!
> Участвуем с дочкой в интернет-конкурсе осенних поделок.


Проголосовала! Желаю победы! :Ok:

----------


## skripka

> Проголосовала! Желаю победы!


Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Neffy

> Девочки, пожалуйста, поддержите нас с дочкой в конкурсе!!! 
> Участвуем с дочкой в интернет-конкурсе осенних поделок.


Проголосовала за Вас! Желаю Вам с дочкой обязательно победить! Удачи!  :Derisive:

----------


## кимким

[QUOTE=skripka;4178328]Девочки, пожалуйста, поддержите нас с дочкой в конкурсе!!! 
Участвуем с дочкой в интернет-конкурсе осенних поделок./QUOTE]

Удачи Вам с дочуркой!

----------


## Ишина

Девочки, пожалуйста, поддержите нас с дочкой в конкурсе!!! 
Участвуем с дочкой в интернет-конкурсе осенних поделок.


Проголосовала. Успехов Вам!!!

----------


## kseniya_s_m_

ДОБРЫЙ ВЕЧЕР МИЛЫЕ КОЛЛЕГИ.ОБРАЩАЮСЬ К ВАМ С ПРОСЬБОЙ, У КОГО ЕСТЬ ЗАНЯТИЕ ПО МАТЕМАТИКЕ (ОЗНАКОМЛЕНИЕ ДЕТЕЙ С ЦИФРАМИ. ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНО, СРОЧНО!

----------


## ненька

> ДОБРЫЙ ВЕЧЕР МИЛЫЕ КОЛЛЕГИ.ОБРАЩАЮСЬ К ВАМ С ПРОСЬБОЙ, У КОГО ЕСТЬ ЗАНЯТИЕ ПО МАТЕМАТИКЕ (ОЗНАКОМЛЕНИЕ ДЕТЕЙ С ЦИФРАМИ. ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНО, СРОЧНО!


Посмотри на фестивале педагогических идей. Там столько материала, обязательно найдешь для себя что-нибудь подходящее. Еще есть сайт детсад китти ру. Там и картинки можно посмотреть. А уже потом обращайся, если что-то непонятно.

----------


## Таня_2010

У меня есть призентация скачала с инета если вам нужно я вам пришлю.

----------


## Suponina

Девочки, помогите или подскажите, может кто делал презентацию по ТРИЗУ, на основе 9-экранной модели. Очень нужно! Может кто знает, где можно платно заказать? На примере какого-нибудь предмета - ножницы, подсолнух, зонтик, колобок и т.д. Кто работает с такой методикой, поймете меня. Пожалуйста!

----------


## LYPATOZEK

Девочки доброй ночи! Помогите  пожалуйста.Очень нужен  доклад  на  тему ,,Использование  дидактических  игр  экологического содержания в процессе ознакомления воспитанников с лекарственными  растениями,, ( средняя  группа).Заранее  большое  спасибо.

----------


## кимким

> Девочки доброй ночи! Помогите  пожалуйста.Очень нужен  доклад  на  тему ,,Использование  дидактических  игр  экологического содержания в процессе ознакомления воспитанников с лекарственными  растениями,, ( средняя  группа).Заранее  большое  спасибо.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...54#post4183454

----------


## Фея Фиалка

Девочки, у нас в саду открывается группа раннего развития. Занятия БЕСПЛАТНЫЕ 1 в неделю продолжительностью 1 час. На нем будут и родители и детки. Может кто уже вел такие занятия и поделится своим опытом. Интересует абсолютно все! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## dou25

> Девочки, у нас в саду открывается группа раннего развития. Занятия БЕСПЛАТНЫЕ 1 в неделю продолжительностью 1 час. На нем будут и родители и детки. Может кто уже вел такие занятия и поделится своим опытом. Интересует абсолютно все! Заранее спасибо!


  есть книга А.С.Роньжина работа психолога в период адаптации к ДОУ. Там занятия совместно с детьми и родителями. можно взять за основу или идею.

----------


## konnata

Добрый день! Девочки помогите, поделитесь интегрированными занятиями физкультура+ математика или физ+ развитие речи. Можно физ. с другими областями. Спасибо.

----------


## кимким

> Добрый день! Девочки помогите, поделитесь интегрированными занятиями физкультура+ математика или физ+ развитие речи. Можно физ. с другими областями. Спасибо.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...8%EA%E0!/page5

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, у нас в саду открывается группа раннего развития. Занятия БЕСПЛАТНЫЕ 1 в неделю продолжительностью 1 час. На нем будут и родители и детки. Может кто уже вел такие занятия и поделится своим опытом. Интересует абсолютно все! Заранее спасибо!


Два года у нас в саду была группа кратковременного пребывания для детей раннего возраста (от 1,5 до 2-х лет)
Клуб для малышей "Кунгуренок"
Основные направления работы клуба:
•	Повышение качества жизни детей преддошкольного возраста. 
•	Развитие новых форм взаимодействия семьи и детского сада. 
•	Разработка и апробация современных моделей воспитания и развития детей. 
•	Обеспечение благоприятных условий для адаптации детей к условиям ДОУ. 
•	Педагогическое просвещение родителей. 
Работа в клубе строится следующим образом:
Каждая встреча посвящается одному из направлений в развитии малышей - сенсорике, музыке, речевому развитию и.т.д. В соответствии с основной темой встречи оформляется среда игровой, подбирается стимулирующий материал для занятий, консультативный материал для родителей.
Все занятия носят интегрированный характер, дополнены ритмическими упражнениями, музыкой, пальчиковой гимнастикой.
Вместе с малышами на занятиях присутствуют и родители.
Обеспечивается консультативная помощь психолога и логопеда.
 Основные направления в развитие малышей:
 	Развитие в игре мышления, внимания, речи 
 	Сенсорное развитие (форма, цвет, размер) 
 	Развитие крупной и мелкой моторики 
 	Развитие способности общаться и играть 
 	Музыкальное воспитание (танец, пение,   музыкальные игры, игра на детских шумовых музыкальных инструментах) 
 	ИЗОдеятельность (рисование) 
        Аква-беби (занятия в бассейне).
Занятия с детьми и родителями по подгруппам проводили специалисты детского сада. Развивающие игры - психолог. 
Двух лет хватило с лихвой. Времени отнимает очень много (хотя занимались два раза в неделю). Потом от этой идеи отказались. А материала по этому возрасту очень много в Инете.

----------


## ZHANIK

Здравствуйте! Может у кого-нибудь найдутся материалы на такую тему: Методика КАI гигиенический уход за полостью рта. Нужна именно эта методика.  Пишите в личку.

----------


## strelka_64

> Добрый день! Девочки помогите, поделитесь интегрированными занятиями физкультура+ математика или физ+ развитие речи. Можно физ. с другими областями. Спасибо.


http://www.moi-detsad.ru/zanatia567.html
http://pedsovet.org/component/option...46/Itemid,118/
http://stoschet.ucoz.ru/publ/3-1-0-37
http://tmndetsady.ru/metodicheskiy-k.../news1676.html
http://dou2.ucoz.ru/load/35
http://copy.yandex.net/?fmode=envelo...0aa10f&keyno=0

----------


## LYPATOZEK

Девочки!  может у  кого-нибудь есть  разработки  или сценарии  экологических викторин  для  детей  среднего и старшего  возраста.2.Нужны  красочные  картинки  для  дидактических игр  про  лекарственные растения. Заранее  спасибо!

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, у нас в саду открывается группа раннего развития. Занятия БЕСПЛАТНЫЕ 1 в неделю продолжительностью 1 час. На нем будут и родители и детки. Может кто уже вел такие занятия и поделится своим опытом. Интересует абсолютно все! Заранее спасибо!


Фея Фиалочка, посмотрите вот этот сайт 

http://mamarada.su/   - "Школа повышения квалификации мам"

----------


## кимким

> Девочки!  может у  кого-нибудь есть  разработки  или сценарии  экологических викторин  для  детей  среднего и старшего  возраста.2.Нужны  красочные  картинки  для  дидактических игр  про  лекарственные растения. Заранее  спасибо!


 «Царство лекарственных растений».Игровое развлечение викторина для детей подготовительной к школе групп
http://www.moi-detsad.ru/zanatia975.html

Экологический проект по теме "Целебные растения" 
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/525566/

Презентация для детей «Лекарственные растения» 
http://viki.rdf.ru/item/1068/
Из презентации можно сделать дидактическую игру

----------


## *Nika*

Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Ляля58

Доброго вечера!
Девочки, я сама муз. рук. На курсах будет контрольная работа и там есть такой вопрос, на который затрудняюсь ответить, т.к. на группе никогда не работала по ИЗО. Помогите, кто может, или подскажите где посмотреть. Вопрос такой:
"Методы и приёмы знакомства детей с основными законами и правилами рисования, изучение средств выразительности в процессе  работы с различными материалами"

----------


## strelka_64

> Доброго вечера!
> Девочки, я сама муз. рук. На курсах будет контрольная работа и там есть такой вопрос, на который затрудняюсь ответить, т.к. на группе никогда не работала по ИЗО. Помогите, кто может, или подскажите где посмотреть. Вопрос такой:
> "Методы и приёмы знакомства детей с основными законами и правилами рисования, изучение средств выразительности в процессе работы с различными материалами"


http://works.tarefer.ru/64/100221/index.html
http://www.referatbank.ru/fulltextref.php?unit_id=7726

----------


## Olga123

Девочки,помогите пожалуйста ,нужны конспекты занятий с использованием наследия В. Сухомлинского

----------


## yulia2209

Здравствуйте! Может у кого-нибудь есть зарядка Глазыриной?  Вообще я ищу не банальный комплекс утренней зарядки, а например в стихотоврной форме или в виде сказки, с движениями и муз. сопровождением.

----------


## Николаевна22

Девочки, помогите. Все что есть по программе "Кроха". Думала сама справлюсь. а нет. (Нет в детском саду ничего. а работать нужно. Методист уволился.)
Я конечно давно не присылала материала на форум. очень стыдно. Я согласна с тем, что не только качать. но что и делиться своими закромами.

----------


## Анна - манна

Уважаемые коллеги! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, *фотографией дружной, радостной семьи* для оформления! Очень нужно срочно. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## кимким

> Уважаемые коллеги! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, *фотографией дружной, радостной семьи* для оформления! Очень нужно срочно. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## strelka_64

> Уважаемые коллеги! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, фотографией дружной, радостной семьи для оформления! Очень нужно срочно. Заранее спасибо!


http://www.mosaica.ru/sites/default/...6/14/big76.jpg
http://akvadon.ru/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/orign6.jpg

----------


## barbi

Девочки,помогите найти проект по физической культуре! Может уже кто делал или знает где можно посмотреть.

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки,помогите найти проект по физической культуре! Может уже кто делал или знает где можно посмотреть.


http://wiki.iteach.ru/index.php/%D0%...D0%BA%D0%B5%22

----------


## Татьяна Ефимова

Девочки-умельцы! Помогите, пожалуйста сделать медальки для команды "Дружные ребята". Вот этого, к сожалению, я не способна....

----------


## кимким

> Девочки,помогите найти проект по физической культуре! Может уже кто делал или знает где можно посмотреть.


Проект "Летние Олимпийские игры в детском саду"

http://festival.1september.ru/articles/533356/

Физкультурно-оздоровительный проект "Крепыш"  

http://festival.1september.ru/articles/416868/

----------


## ненька

ДЕВОЧКИ, кто занимается стихоплетством, помогите. Задали задание в шкоел сочинить стих про журавля. 
Может быть так...
Летит журавлик белый,
Высоко в небесах, помогите еще с двумя строчками.

----------


## SvetaH

Девочки, воспитатели! Здравствуйте! Я к вам из музруков. Меня моя воспитатель попросила что-то поискать ей на открытое занятие по развитию речи: выразительное чтение, пересказ, или что-то с драматизацией. Дети старшей группы. Помогите пожалуйста чем-нибудь из этих тем. или пошлите меня где можно поискать. Спасибо! Ну очень хочется помочь! Они мне в работе всегда помогаютЮ никогда не отказывают. (а ещё она и воспитатель моего сына)

----------


## ненька

> что-то поискать ей на открытое занятие по развитию речи: выразительное чтение, пересказ, или что-то с драматизацией.


Посмотрите на фестивале педагогических идей. Там в разделе работа с дошкольниками нк ооочень много добротных конспектов.

----------


## strelka_64

> ДЕВОЧКИ, кто занимается стихоплетством, помогите. Задали задание в шкоел сочинить стих про журавля.
> Может быть так...
> Летит журавлик белый,
> Высоко в небесах, помогите еще с двумя строчками.


 А если так

Летит он  в край далёкий,
Весной вернётся к нам.

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, воспитатели! Здравствуйте! Я к вам из музруков. Меня моя воспитатель попросила что-то поискать ей на открытое занятие по развитию речи: выразительное чтение, пересказ, или что-то с драматизацией. Дети старшей группы.


А здесь смотреть не пробовали
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E4%E5%F2%EE%EA.

----------


## pedagogovna

SvetaH, здесь кое-что можно найти
http://www.twirpx.com/files/pedagogi...inuous_speech/
http://www.maaam.ru/blogs/razvitie-r...kozy-2122.html 
http://www.moi-detsad.ru/konsultac112.htm 
http://www.mig-1.ru/doshkolniy-vozra...azivaniiu.html 
http://kristalik-dou.ru/publ/materia..._quot/4-1-0-39 
http://www.maaam.ru/blogs/blog-aminy...-kukushka.html 
http://www.detskiysad.ru/ucheba/503.html 
http://www.ivalex.vistcom.ru/zanatia448.html

----------


## strelka_64

> а почему у нас здесь кнопочки нет "спасибки"?


Зато внизу слева есть "звёздочка". Это репутация. Её тоже можно нажать. Плохо одно, что нельзя добавить одному человеку несколько раз. А так иногда хочется. Может быть, модераторы что-нибудь поменяют. Вот у музруков  в такой темке "спасибка" есть!!! :Dntknw:

----------


## Suponina

Девочки, дорогие, подскажите интересную идею род. собрания во второй младшей группе. Что-нибудь нестандартное, может есть у кого интересные игры или тренинги для родителей?. Буду рада любому материалу.

----------


## лееена

девочки, помогите!Срочно нужно написать роботу на тему использование дидактических игр в процессе обучению чтению, игр насобирала много, а вот с теорией завал. Помогите у кого что есть

----------


## СМИТТИ

Девочки, прошу помощи:кто проводил семинар с воспитателями "Безопасная жизнедеятельность детей в ДУ"? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, материалом.  Буду очень-очень благодарна.

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, прошу помощи:кто проводил семинар с воспитателями "Безопасная жизнедеятельность детей в ДУ"? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, материалом.  Буду очень-очень благодарна.


http://www.dissercat.com/content/ped...m-obrazovateln

http://www.rae.ru/forum2011/123/1858

http://ipklabdo.lanta-net.ru/ipk_med...D0%9E%D0%A3%22

http://festival.1september.ru/articles/593415/

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, прошу помощи:кто проводил семинар с воспитателями "Безопасная жизнедеятельность детей в ДУ"? Поделитесь, пожалуйста, материалом. Буду очень-очень благодарна.


http://mdou58.my1.ru/index/zdorove_ditej/0-34

----------


## Алена345

Девочки, помогите найти книги, у кого есть откликнитесь!
*Рахуємо до десяти. Цифри і числа. Посібник для дітей дошкільного віку, дбайливих батьків і працівників дитячих дошкільних закладів. Малюкам 4-6 років. Костіна Ю.О.*
*Образотворча діяльність в дитячому садку.Середня група (планування, конспекти, методичні рекомендації) І.О.Ликова*
 Зараннее большое спасибо.

----------


## Мелодия69

Здравствуйте!!! Я с соседнего раздела муз.руководителей за помощью. Девочки, нет ли у кого материала к открытому занятию для воспитателя по теме: "Мамочки любимые НОД комбинированного вида", такая тема досталась ей по жребию.Очень надеюсь на вашу скорую помощь, если можно, то в личку. Спасибо всем откликнувшимся!

----------


## Мариночка-5

Девчонки, скоро конкурс " Воспитатель года" может быть у кого то есть визитки

----------


## strelka_64

> Здравствуйте!!! Я с соседнего раздела муз.руководителей за помощью. Девочки, нет ли у кого материала к открытому занятию для воспитателя по теме: "Мамочки любимые НОД комбинированного вида", такая тема досталась ей по жребию.Очень надеюсь на вашу скорую помощь, если можно, то в личку. Спасибо всем откликнувшимся!


http://76204dsberezka.edusite.ru/p41aa1.html

----------


## Ushnata

Девчата, у кого нибудь есть наработки собраний, консультаций по темам: "Всегда ли мы понимаем наших детей?", "Воспитание детей. Как это совмещать с работой?", "Ваш ребенок перестал слушаться вас. Что делать?"Буду рада всему.

----------


## pedagogovna

> Девчата, у кого нибудь есть наработки собраний, консультаций по темам: "Всегда ли мы понимаем наших детей?", "Воспитание детей. Как это совмещать с работой?", "Ваш ребенок перестал слушаться вас. Что делать?"Буду рада всему.


 http://forchel.ru/9371-informacionno...-sovetuet.html 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%EC%E8./page30
http://detsad-kitty.ru/oformlenye/list/page/2/

----------


## ленночка

Девочки, помогите. Надо составить конспект занятия по физ ре с использованием гендерной педагогики. Может кто-то занимается гендерной педагогикой. Просветите, плиииииз

----------


## 88Inna88

Добрий вечір! Допоможіть, будь ласка, можливо у кого є пам'ятки для батьків дітей старшої групи з правил дорожнього руху та пожежної безпеки. Буду дуже-дуже вдячна!!!

----------


## АФАНАСЬЕВНА

Девочки, выручайте. Срочно нужна вот такая книженция - Бубнова, С.Ю. Теория и методика ознакомления детей с архитектурой. Заранее благодарю всех откликнувшихся.

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Уважаемые воспитатели!
 Воспитателю нашего детского садика нужен проект по любой из образовательных областей. Она учится на курсах. ПОМОГИТЕ, пожалуйста!

----------


## valentina70

Уважаемые коллеги, возможно вы проводили презентацию своей группы совместно с детьми, поделитесь своими идеями.

----------


## Svetanga

Здравствуйте, девочки! Я - муз. руководитель, но обращаюсь к вам с просьбой, очень просила воспитатель из моего сада...Может у кого есть что-нибудь по теме "Художественно-речевая и театрально-игровая деятельность как средство обучения основам безопасности жизнедеятельности дошкольников (2-3 года)". Очень нужен теоретический материал. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## solnet

Девочки-коллеги! Я тоже прошу у вас помощи в  *проведении  релаксации-подведении итогов МО заведующих* на тему нормативно-правовая документация и делопроизводство! Может у вас есть идеи по завершению МО? Нужно очень срочно!!!! Заранее благодарна!

----------


## АФАНАСЬЕВНА

> в  проведении  релаксации-подведении итогов МО заведующих


Я бы попробовала "Портфель, мясорубка, мусорка". Нужны изображения этих трех предметов и стикеры. На стикерах нужно написать: что возьму на вооружение - клеем на портфель, что нужно переработать - на мясорубку, что было ненужным - на мусорку.

----------


## АЛЛОЧКА 666

кто писал рабочую программу по Васильевой?????????   В пень встала, не знаю, где занятия брать, в Пензулаевой около 50 занятий, а нужно 107,помогите, если, конечно, не жалко

----------


## Suponina

Девочки, является ли работа по самообразованию(папка) обязательным документом воспитателя?. И где это можно посмотреть?

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, является ли работа по самообразованию(папка) обязательным документом воспитателя?. И где это можно посмотреть?


 В этот раз была на аттестации в Иркутском университете, там все говорилось о том, что самообразование у воспитателей должно быть, но это не обязательно... Задали вопрос, так обязательно или нет и чем допустим я могу мотивировать отказ от самообразования. На что был ответ - каждый руководитель знает, нужно ли самообразование конкретному воспитателю и если он у вас его требует, то значит считает, что вы не достаточно образованны в какой либо области... Просто уточните, у руководителя по его мнению, что вам нужно "подтянуть". Это говорилось на курсах, а в действительности - требуют со всех и под роспись, данные отправляются в тот же Иркутск (так нам говорят).

----------


## Natali47

Девочки! Кто уже работает по новой программе с учетом ФГТ, помогите пожалуйста воспитателю провести познавательную деятельность, с чем ее можно связать. Методической литературы у нас никакой еще нет, а ее просят показать пробное, как объединить образовательные области. Помогите пожалуйста кто чем может, или подскажите где можно посмотреть Спасибо!!!

----------


## кимким

Девочки, у кого есть ИНТЕРЕСНЫЙ материал по трудовому воспитанию младших дошкольников?

----------


## Инна Иванова

> Девчонки, скоро конкурс " Воспитатель года" может быть у кого то есть визитки


Перед вами - воспитатель.
Душ ребячьих врачеватель!
Я -  художник и артист…
Я по жизни оптимист:
Прыгать, бегать и играть
Силы мне не занимать!
Знаю я про все на свете!
Любознательные дети
Сто вопросов зададут – 
И на все ответа ждут!
Самый лучший друг я детям
Я за все – за все в ответе,
Потому что неустанно 
Заменяю детям маму!

В мир чудесных превращений
Вас сегодня приглашу,
И о чем мечтала в детстве
Вам сейчас я расскажу.
(Звучит музыка, одеваю бантики, беру шары)

Лети, лети, лепесток, через запад на восток, через север, через юг, возвращайся сделав круг. Хочу, скорее вырасти, стать умной и красивой (бросаю первый лепесток), Хочу стать воспитателем(второй), чтобы меня любили дети (третий) хочу, чтобы у меня была счастливая семья (четвертый), прекрасный муж и дочь (пятый), чтобы я работала в красивом детском саду (шестой), и чтобы все люди на земле были здоровы и счастливы (бросает лепесток зрителям).
(Снимаю бантики, звучит музыка)

Неумолимо время мчит вперед,
Планету сказочного детства покидает,
Но все, о чем мечталось так давно,
В моей судьбе и жизни воплощает.

СЛАЙДШОУ
 Я закончила школу, поступила и окончила педагогический колледж, вернулась в свой родной город и вышла замуж. Здесь у меня родилась дочка, и тут же я поступила на работу в детский сад «Сказка».
Знаю я, не могло быть иначе
В этом мире на этой земле.
Ведь профессий так много на свете,
Но одну выбираешь из всех,
А меня привлекают дети,
И не мыслю я жизни без них!
Трудно порою бывает,
Но в детские глазки взгляни:
Сколько они излучают
Света, добра и любви!
И пусть возразит мне кто-то:
«Работа – покоя нет!»
Я говорю всем твёрдо,
Слушайте мой ответ:
Я – воспитатель, и горжусь этим,
Ведь жизнь свою посвящаю детям!

На свете есть много различных профессий,
Но в каждой есть прелесть своя.
И нет благородней, нужней и чудесней
Чем та, кем работаю я!
(Беру по одному шару с буквами и поясняю букву)

В ней собрано всё:
Отзывчивость сердца,
Стремленье творить,
Понимать и простить.
И всё многоцветие радужных красок,
Так важно ребятам дарить.
А сколько душевного нужно тепла,
Терпенья, заботы и ласки!
Еще мастерства, безграничной
Любви, чтоб жили ребята, как в сказке.
Ь

И выступление своё завершая,
Скажу я вам, коллеги, не тая:
Мне не нужна профессия другая,
Горжусь я тем, что ВОСПИТАТЕЛЬ я!

----------


## ElenaV

> Девочки! Кто уже работает по новой программе с учетом ФГТ, помогите пожалуйста воспитателю провести познавательную деятельность, с чем ее можно связать. Методической литературы у нас никакой еще нет, а ее просят показать пробное, как объединить образовательные области. Помогите пожалуйста кто чем может, или подскажите где можно посмотреть Спасибо!!!


 Вы не написали возраст детей. Посмотрите вот эти занятия      Может  они Вам помогут.креатив Вера бусы.doc

----------


## ElenaV

И еще   Конспект занятия по математике в младшей группе на тему.docx

----------


## Иннокентьевна

> Девочки, у кого есть ИНТЕРЕСНЫЙ материал по трудовому воспитанию младших дошкольников?


лЕНА  ЗДЕСЬ  МОЖНО  СКАЧАТЬ  КНИГУ  ПО  ТРУДОВОМУ  ОБУЧЕНИЮ,http://detsad-kitty.ru/lessons/vosp/...imatelnye.html
 А  ЕЩЕ  УМЕНЯ  ЕСТЬ НЕМНОГО  МАТЕРИАЛА.  НО  СМОГУ  СБРОСИТЬ  ТОЛЬКО  ВЕЧЕРОМ.

----------


## кимким

> лЕНА  ЗДЕСЬ  МОЖНО  СКАЧАТЬ  КНИГУ  ПО  ТРУДОВОМУ  ОБУЧЕНИЮ,http://detsad-kitty.ru/lessons/vosp/...imatelnye.html
>  А  ЕЩЕ  УМЕНЯ  ЕСТЬ НЕМНОГО  МАТЕРИАЛА.  НО  СМОГУ  СБРОСИТЬ  ТОЛЬКО  ВЕЧЕРОМ.


Наташенька, спасибо. Книга такая у меня есть. Буду ждать твой материал. Что-нибудь по крупицам соберу.

----------


## Лариса812

Девочки, обращаюсь за помощью - нужен материал по инноватике в сенсорике (на укр.языке). Спасибо!

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, у кого есть ИНТЕРЕСНЫЙ материал по трудовому воспитанию младших дошкольников?


Ленчик, ты не смотрела здесь http://www.detskiysad.ru/trud.html , я многое оттуда "выдернула" на МО.
И вот у меня такая рекомендация есть

*Как научить малыша трудиться.*
*Познакомьте ребенка с правилами:*
- все, что можешь, делай сам;
- не забывай убирать за собой;
- уважай труд других людей;
- прежде, чем начать трудиться, приготовь все необходимое;
- делай все аккуратно, не торопясь;
- не отвлекайся, когда трудишься;
- правильно пользуйся орудиями труда;
- не оставляй работу незаконченной;
- если трудишься не один, работай дружно;
- если окончил дело раньше, помоги другим.
*Ребенок полюбит труд, если*:
- приобщать его к труду как можно раньше;
- трудиться вместе с ним;
- дать ему постоянное поручение;
- прививать навыки культуры труда;
- поручать работу с достаточной нагрузкой;
- показывать общественную значимость труда 
- его важность и необходимость для других.
*Нельзя:*
- наказывать трудом;
- торопить ребенка в ходе трудовой деятельности;
- давать непосильные поручения;
- допускать отступления от принятых требований;
- забывать благодарить за помощь. Прежде, чем ребенок начинает трудиться:
- сообщите цель поручения, объясните его необходимость;
- помогите приготовить орудия труда;
- напомните или, если это необходимо, покажите трудовые действия.
В процессе работы, если необходимо, помогите ребенку, но помните: все что ребенок может сделать, он должен делать сам.
После выполнения поручения поблагодарите ребенка, оцените его труд; помните, что главный критерий оценки — трудовая активность, усилия ребенка.
Если нужно оформленную выставлю..
И так же консультации - нужны?

----------


## Иннокентьевна

Лена  посмотри  на  этих  сайтах  может  что  еще  подойдет, здесь  конспекты  занятий  по  труду.
Остальное  отправила  в  личку.

http://doshvozrast.ru/konspekt/poznovrazv40.htm
http://ds82.ru/doshkolnik/768-.html
http://www.maaam.ru/stati/konspekty-...hei-grupe.html
http://www.moi-detsad.ru/zanatia1086.html
http://www.nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/r...abushke-fedore

----------


## кимким

НАТАШЕНЬКИ, (buba_nata и Иннокеньевна) СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ!

----------


## pedagogovna

кимким , ЕЛЕНА, вот кое-что 
http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/uprav...e-doshkolnikov 
http://parohod.kg/children_work/ 
http://www.detsad857.ru/p0042.htm 
http://doshcolniki.ru/forum/index.ph...d&FID=1&TID=31

----------


## natascha-sam

Добрый день всем!!!!!!Девочки не знаю по адресу ли я обращаюсь, но просто прошу помогите или подскажите где посмотреть, пожалуйста!!!Сейчас позвонила женщина попросила провести День налоговой службы, а праздник завтра.....я конечно сказала, что подумаю, реально ли за одну ночь что-либо сделать???Подскажите, что где можно посмотреть в каком разделе, хотя я вообще сомневаюсь реально ли за одну ночь что-либо сделать. СПАСИБО !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Аленка1972

> Добрый день всем!!!!!!Девочки не знаю по адресу ли я обращаюсь, но просто прошу помогите или подскажите где посмотреть, пожалуйста!!!Сейчас позвонила женщина попросила провести День налоговой службы, а праздник завтра.....я конечно сказала, что подумаю, реально ли за одну ночь что-либо сделать???Подскажите, что где можно посмотреть в каком разделе, хотя я вообще сомневаюсь реально ли за одну ночь что-либо сделать. СПАСИБО !!!!!!!!!!!!


http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....F2%EE%F0%E8%FE у нас тут на форуме, может здесь что вам поможет. там столько материала

----------


## таня нече

> кто писал рабочую программу по Васильевой?????????   В пень встала, не знаю, где занятия брать, в Пензулаевой около 50 занятий, а нужно 107,помогите, если, конечно, не жалко


Есть перспективное планирование на старшую группу по Васильевой. 107 занятий , но не могу ставить ссылки может  как говорят в личку?

----------


## Юлл

Я с соседнего форума музыкантов. Не знаю по адресу ли я обращаюсь. Но может воспитатели из Беларуси мне помогут . Нужно в ближайшее время провести викторину про Беларусь с первоклашками. Вот вопросы викторины меня и интересуют. Моя воспитательница совсем без опыта, а я викторин не проводила. помогите пожалуйста. Может сценарий какой- нибудь имеется. заранее спасибо.

----------


## strelka_64

> Но может воспитатели из Беларуси мне помогут . Нужно в ближайшее время провести викторину про Беларусь с первоклашками. Вот вопросы викторины меня и интересуют. Моя воспитательница совсем без опыта, а я викторин не проводила. помогите пожалуйста. Может сценарий какой- нибудь имеется. заранее спасибо.


Может быть лучше обратиться сюда  http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....EA%F3%F2%EE%EA. Это темка музруков и воспитателей Беларусии.

----------


## strelka_64

> Вот вопросы викторины меня и интересуют.


Вот нашла в инете, возможно пригодятся.
http://bio2007.ucoz.ru/publ/4-1-0-79
И может быть, это поможет 
http://www.bel-travel.ru/about/

----------


## strelka_64

> Уважаемые коллеги! Нужен какой-нибудь образец аналитического отчета старшего воспитателя.... Можно любой ориетнир. Очень срочно.


http://www.deptno.lipetsk.ru/attestation/pedagogi.htm
http://www.mcfr.ru/journals/169/607/44388/44390/
http://copy.yandex.net/?fmode=envelo...025e2c&keyno=0

----------


## bratvet

Всем добрый вечер!помогите пожалуйста найти стих Т.Кинько "Наш номер 01"...буду очень признательна!

----------


## po4emy4ka

> стих Т.Кинько "Наш номер 01".


Если в комнате у вас
Слезы катятся из глаз,
Так как дым клубами вьется,
И огонь жует палас,
Нужно мужество найти,
К телефону подойти.
Постараться вспомнить цифры
От нуля до девяти,
Смело трубку в руки взять,
«Ноль - один» суметь набрать.
 И назвать еще потом 
Город, улицу и дом,
 И квартиру, где живете, 
И с каким она замком. 
И еще сказать: 
«Даю Вам фамилию свою, 
Также номер телефона, 
У которого стою».

пытаюсь помочь, результата нету. нашла только такое стихотворение. попробую позже

http://kgzn.volgadmin.ru/Security/Security.aspx?idp=3 - здесь стихи о пожарной безопасности. не то?

----------


## zarinka

> пытаюсь помочь, результата нету.


Я тоже пыталась найти, что за стихотворение, инет сразу глючит. :Taunt: 

Девочки, скорее всего украиночки, очень нужен рабочий образец профсоюзного колдоговора (моя подруга председатель профкома, пытается внести изменения в колдоговор, но никак не может договориться с заведующей. Просила помочь, взглянуть на другие колдоговора, если кто может помочь - буду очень благодарна.

----------


## po4emy4ka

> воспитатели из Беларуси мне помогут . Нужно в ближайшее время провести викторину про Беларусь с первоклашками. Вот вопросы викторины меня и интересуют.


в первом классе дети достаточно много знают о Республике Беларусь. самое простое - открыть программу и посмотреть, какие знания должны быть у первоклашек. уже в саду знают:
- столица;
- Ф. И. О. президента РБ;
- узнавать герб и флаг (не в коем случае не разрезать!!!)
- крупные города Беларуси (областные);
- с какими государствами граничит;
- основные предприятия (можно города);
- исторические достопримечательности;
- природа Беларуси;
- животный мир;
- поэты, музыканты, другие люди искусства; 
- знаменитые люди старины и нашего времени...
- и многое другое - полет фантазии велик, но *стоит отталкиваться от программы и знаний детей.*

----------


## po4emy4ka

_в продолжение темы..._ http://praleska-red.by/content/master_klass_2.pdf

*Тема: «Карта Родины»*
1. Как называется страна, в которой мы живём?
2. С какими странами граничит Республика Беларусь?
3. Как называются люди, живущие в России? Польше? Литве?
Украине?
4. Как называется главный город нашей страны?
5. Какие белорусские города тебе известны?
6. Что обозначают тоненькие синие линии и голубые пятна на карте
нашей страны? (Реки и озёра.)
7. Какие реки и озёра ты знаешь?
8. Какой цвет преобладает на карте нашей страны? (Зелёный.)
9. Что обозначено на карте зелёным цветом? (Леса, поля, луга.)
10. Какие ты знаешь заповедники Беларуси? (Березинский запо-
ведник, Беловежская и Налибокская пущи и т.д.)
11. Как одним словом назвать людей, живущих в Беларуси?
12. Как называют жителей Минска, Гомеля, Витебска и т.д.?
13. Где в Беларуси добывают соль? (В Солигорске, Мозыре.)

*Тема: «Минск — наша столица»*
1. Как называется город, в котором ты живёшь?
2. Какие улицы ты знаешь? Почему так названы улицы города?
3. Какая река течёт в городе Минске?
4. Как Минск назывался раньше?
5. Как можно назвать людей, живущих в Минске? (Минчане.)
6. Какие минские заводы ты знаешь? Что на них выпускают?
7. Какие музеи есть в Минске?
8. Какими сувенирами можно порадовать гостей нашего города?
9. Как называется площадь перед вокзалом?
10. В какой театр ты можешь пригласить своих друзей?
11. Где в Минске находится площадь Победы? На каком проспекте?
Почему на этой площади всегда горит огонь? Как он называется?
12. Есть ли в Минске памятники известным писателям? Каким?
13. Кто такой Франциск Скорина?
14. Как называется главная улица нашего города? Докажи, что про-
спект Независимости — самый красивый.
15. Какие здания находятся на площади Независимости?
16. Какие площади есть в нашем городе?
17. Какое место в Минске тебе нравится больше всего?
18. На какой улице находится наш детский сад?
19. На какой улице ты живёшь?
20. Каким ты хочешь увидеть свой город в будущем?

*Тема: «Природа родного края»*
рек и озёр.)
2. Какие реки, озёра ты знаешь? (Нёман, Нарочь и др.)
3. Почему лес называют богатством Беларуси? (В лесах растут разнообразные растения и водится много зверей и птиц.)
4. Какую пользу приносят деревья природе и человеку? (Очищают воздух, сдерживают корнями почву, служат защитой и жильём для птиц и некоторых животных, являются строительным материалом.)
5. Какие деревья растут в Беларуси?
6. Могут ли пальмы расти в нашей стране?
7. Какие животные живут в белорусских лесах?
8. Какие животные самые сильные и большие?
9. Какие птицы живут на территории нашей республики?
10. Из какого растения люди делают одежду, скатерти и т.д. (Лён.)
11. Какие заповедники Беларуси ты знаешь? Какой из них самый большой?
12. Как человек заботится об охране природных богатств нашей
страны? (Редкие и исчезающие растения и животные занесены в Красную книгу Республики Беларусь.)
13. Какие полезные ископаемые добывают в Беларуси?
14. Где добывают соль? Где и для чего люди её используют?

*Тема: «Из вестные люди нашей страны»*
1. Кто такой Франциск Скорина?
2. Что ты знаешь об истории книгопечатания?
3. Кто такой Янка Купала? Когда он родился и где?
4. О чём писал поэт?
5. Как относился поэт к родной природе?
6. Какие стихи Янки Купалы ты знаешь?
7. Прочитай наизусть отрывки из этих стихов.
8. Как в наше время люди хранят память о Я. Купале? (В парке
находится памятник поэту, названа станция метро, присвоено имя театру.)
9. Кто такой Якуб Колас?
10. Когда и где он родился?
11. Какие стихи Я. Коласа ты знаешь? Прочитай их наизусть.
12. Что находится на площади Я. Коласа? (Памятник поэту и скульптуры, герои его произведений.)
13. Что бы ты рассказал зарубежным гостям об известных людях нашей страны?

*Тема: «Символика Беларуси»*
1. Какие символы есть у каждого государства?
2. Что изображено на гербе Республики Беларусь? (Границы нашего государства, лучи восходящего солнца, земной шар, обвитые
красно-зелёной лентой снопы колосьев, в которые вплетены цветы
льна и клевера, красная звёздочка.)
3. Что обозначает каждое изображение?
4. Где можно увидеть герб? (На очень важных документах, паспортах, на зданиях правительственных и государственных учреждений.)
5. Сколько цветов имеет белорусский флаг? (Три — красный,
зелёный, белый.)
6. Что символизирует каждый цвет на нашем флаге?
7. Из каких геометрических фигур выполнен орнамент на нашем
флаге? (Ромбы большие и маленькие.)
8. Где можно увидеть такой орнамент? (На одежде, посуде и др.)
9. Как называется главная мелодия нашей страны? (Гимн.)
10. Как нужно слушать гимн своей страны? (Стоя.)

*Тема: «Славная история земли белорусской»*
1. Кто такие Евфросиния Полоцкая, Кирила Туровский, Н. Гастелло,
К. Заслонов?
2. Что ты знаешь об их участии в истории страны?
3. Откуда взялись и где жили наши предки, чем занимались?
4. Какие древние города нашей земли ты знаешь? Какие легенды
о них тебе известны?
5. Какие праздники отмечают в нашей стране в честь героев? (День
Независимости, День Победы.)
6. Как в наше время люди хранят память о славной истории земли
белорусской? (Именами героев названы улицы городов, станции
метро; созданы памятники, музеи.)
7. Где находится Брестская крепость? Что ты знаешь о ней?
8. Что находится на площади Победы? (Монумент Победы.)
9. Что бы ты рассказал зарубежным гостям об истории нашей
страны?

*Тема: «Культура и традиции родной земли»*
1. Какие народные праздники и обычаи ты знаешь?
2. Из каких элементов состоит белорусский орнамент? Где используется орнамент?
3. Назови культурные центры нашей республики. (Государственный
цирк, театры, музеи.)
4. Какие национальные блюда тебе нравятся? Из чего они готовят-
ся?
5. Назови изделия белорусских народных мастеров.

----------


## Мариночка-5

> ДЕВОЧКИ, кто занимается стихоплетством, помогите. Задали задание в шкоел сочинить стих про журавля. 
> Может быть так...
> Летит журавлик белый,
> Высоко в небесах, помогите еще с двумя строчками.


Журавли, журавли, журавли...
Как красиво вы в небе летите!
Клином выстроились вы
До весны вы опять не вернётесь!

----------


## SaDi

Девочки, не знала где написать, уже многих спрашивала, помогите. У меня раньше был Майкрософт 2003, например я открывала какой-нибудь фон с помощью Пиктер Манагер (простите что на русском, думаю понятно) и там была кнопочка- добавить текст и я спокойно печатала на этом фоне какой-то текст.Сейчас у меня Майкрософт 2007 и этой кнопочки я не могу найти и сейчас не могу никакой текст нанести, ни на грамотах, нигде. Как это делать, подскажите неучу!!!!!!!

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, не знала где написать, уже многих спрашивала, помогите. У меня раньше был Майкрософт 2003, например я открывала какой-нибудь фон с помощью Пиктер Манагер (простите что на русском, думаю понятно) и там была кнопочка- добавить текст и я спокойно печатала на этом фоне какой-то текст.Сейчас у меня Майкрософт 2007 и этой кнопочки я не могу найти и сейчас не могу никакой текст нанести, ни на грамотах, нигде. Как это делать, подскажите неучу!!!!!!!


У меня ворд 10 и если я правильно поняла, то вставлять рисунки, фоны нужно так:

У ворда7 практически так же.

----------


## SaDi

немного не это имела в виду. Например у вас есть шаблон в виде картинки-фона грамоты, и мне надо напечатать на этой картинке свой текст. Раньше я открывала эту картинку ( она открывалась в Picture Manager) и там была кнопка- добавить текст, сейчас я не могу этого сделать. В примере вашем когда открыть новый вордовский документ, потом вставить рисунок из файла, я тоже пробовала, рисунок долго подгоняю, чтоб он заполнил все пространство, но вот текст там напечатать тоже немогу, просто не знаю как. Сын уже предлагает удалить 2007 и загрузить 2003 обратно.

----------


## strelka_64

> немного не это имела в виду. Например у вас есть шаблон в виде картинки-фона грамоты, и мне надо напечатать на этой картинке свой текст. Раньше я открывала эту картинку ( она открывалась в Picture Manager) и там была кнопка- добавить текст, сейчас я не могу этого сделать. В примере вашем когда открыть новый вордовский документ, потом вставить рисунок из файла, я тоже пробовала, рисунок долго подгоняю, чтоб он заполнил все пространство, но вот текст там напечатать тоже немогу, просто не знаю как. Сын уже предлагает удалить 2007 и загрузить 2003 обратно.


Попробуйте открыть файл с помощью Paint и там есть кнопочка надпись.
Правда, повторно фон уже не используешь. Хотя не знаю, может быть и можно. А я пользуюсь фотошоп онлайн. Текст легко набирается и сохраняется. 
http://www.photovisi.com/collage/cre...te=template103
http://effectfree.ru/?do=photoeffect...d=new&for=text

----------


## кимким

У кого есть хорошее портфолио на руководителя ДОУ?

----------


## dou25

> немного не это имела в виду. Например у вас есть шаблон в виде картинки-фона грамоты, и мне надо напечатать на этой картинке свой текст. Раньше я открывала эту картинку ( она открывалась в Picture Manager) и там была кнопка- добавить текст, сейчас я не могу этого сделать. В примере вашем когда открыть новый вордовский документ, потом вставить рисунок из файла, я тоже пробовала, рисунок долго подгоняю, чтоб он заполнил все пространство, но вот текст там напечатать тоже немогу, просто не знаю как. Сын уже предлагает удалить 2007 и загрузить 2003 обратно.


а вы не пробовали картинку сделать фоном-подложкой (разметка страницы, подложка, выбрать, снять флажок с обесцветить, применитьразмеры страниц по 00). а потом сделать надпись.

----------


## tigricadn

Здравствуйте! Я - музыкальный руководитель. Обращаюсь к воспитателям Украины! Хороший воспитатель попросила меня найти какую-либо информацию по следующей теме "Формы работы с дошкольниками по программе "Впевнений старт", буду очень благодарна за любую информацию, спасибо!!!

----------


## buba_nata

> немного не это имела в виду. Например у вас есть шаблон в виде картинки-фона грамоты, и мне надо напечатать на этой картинке свой текст. Раньше я открывала эту картинку ( она открывалась в Picture Manager) и там была кнопка- добавить текст, сейчас я не могу этого сделать. В примере вашем когда открыть новый вордовский документ, потом вставить рисунок из файла, я тоже пробовала, рисунок долго подгоняю, чтоб он заполнил все пространство, но вот текст там напечатать тоже немогу, просто не знаю как. Сын уже предлагает удалить 2007 и загрузить 2003 обратно.


Сегодня вечером сделаю урок по ворду 7-10 (они практически одинаковы), наверно открою тему по этому вопросу. Почему нужно обязательно тему? Просто, когда была на аттестации, там везде на всех компах стоит 10 и кто пользовался 3, были в шоке. Так что давайте учится!!! 
Ну и конечно ваши мнения, нужно ли это????
А коротко, вставляем картинку, растягиваем по формату листа, по мне так сложности в этом ни какой...
Потом нажимаем на работу с картинкой или 2 раза кликаем по картинки и вкладка сама открывается в ленте. Потом выбираем "за текстом" и набираем текст.

----------


## irisa

Здравствуйте все! Я музыкальный руководитель. Наша методист просила поискать материал на тему "Сохранение здоровья ребенка в современных условиях".Может быть, у кого-то есть то-нибудь. Помогие пожалуйста.

----------


## strelka_64

> Здравствуйте все! Я музыкальный руководитель. Наша методист просила поискать материал на тему "Сохранение здоровья ребенка в современных условиях".Может быть, у кого-то есть то-нибудь. Помогие пожалуйста.


http://www.samarskie-roditeli.ru/-stati_page_379
http://mishutka118.ucoz.ru/blog/vosp...y/2011-05-05-3

----------


## Эллина Партакело

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста найти цель и описание программы "Українське дошкілля". Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Мариночка-5

Добрый вечер, у меня открытое занятие-в занятие теряется радуга, потом дети находят её и вот вопрос: радуга должна поблагодарить детей, что они её нашли, но не просто, а в стихах может кто сочиняет стихи, помогите и мне!

----------


## Мариночка-5

Добрый вечер, у меня открытое занятие-в занятие теряется радуга, потом дети находят её и вот вопрос: радуга должна поблагодарить детей, что они её нашли, но не просто, а в стихах может кто сочиняет стихи, помогите и мне!

----------


## Алена345

> радуга должна поблагодарить детей, что они её нашли, но не просто, а в стихах может кто сочиняет стихи, помогите и мне!


Вы все хорошие ребята, 
Старались, отвечали,
Мои вы все полосочки,
На занятие собрали,
И за это вам друзья, 
Есть гостинец от меня!!!!!!!!

----------


## TRENER

Девочки! Нужна ваша помощь! Поддержите коллег - инструкторов по физкультуре. Мы добиваемся права на выслугу. Выставили своё предложение на сайте "Большое правительство", если будет 10000 голосов, предложение будет рассмотрено. Пройдите по ссылке http://большоеправительство.рф/proposals/6275/ и нажмите на верхнюю ладошку! Заранее благодарны.

----------


## Мариночка-5

Девочки, кто писал опыт работы, может быть у кого есть? или хотя бы схему по которой можно написать! Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Катя-тигра

Добрий день.

 Девочки, очень ищу ж.Розкажіть онуку. - 1998. № 16 с.16-17 (українознавство)
 и ж.Дошкільне виховання. 1995 - № 10 с.18-19. (народознавство)

 Помогите найти!

----------


## Мариночка-5

Девчонки, а какие новые образовательные технологии мы можем использовать в своей работе

----------


## strelka_64

> Девчонки, а какие новые образовательные технологии мы можем использовать в своей работе


http://www.deti-66.ru/forteachers/ki...logy/2087.html

----------


## SMOLA

Здравствуйте девочки! Я с соседнего форума. Очень-очень срочно нужна ваша помощь.Может у кого есть доклад на тему "Интелектуальное развитие детей в области коммуникация" Спасибо огромное!!!!

----------


## irisa

Девушки, здравствуйте! Прошу вашей помощи. По каким критериям можно оценить сказку. Может быть у кого-то есть. Спасибо.

----------


## mamapartizana

> Девушки, здравствуйте! Прошу вашей помощи. По каким критериям можно оценить сказку. Может быть у кого-то есть. Спасибо.


 У нас в колледже давали такие вопросы:
План анализа сказки

Сказка - повествовательное произведение о вымышленных лицах и событиях с участием волшебных, фантастических сил.

1.	Прочитай внимательно сказку. Определи, относится она к устному народному творчеству или у неё есть автор.
2.	Как ты думаешь, что в этой сказке вымыш¬лено, а что взято из реальной жизни?
3.	Что в этой сказке понравилось тебе больше всего?
4.	Назови волшебные предметы из этой сказ¬ки, которые являются частью реальной жизни.
5.	Подумай, чего на самом деле никогда не мо¬жет быть в реальной жизни?
6.	Какой момент в сказке ты считаешь самым захватывающим?
7.	Назови положительных и отрицательных героев этой сказки. Перечисли основные черты характера главных героев, вспомни их самые важные, значительные поступки.
8.	Какому герою сказки ты больше всего со¬переживал? Опиши чувства, которые ты испы¬тал вмеcте с этим героем.
9.	Какие пословицы могли бы передать основ¬ную мысль этой сказки? Одним предложением вырази самостоятельно главную мысль сказки.
10.Какие ещё сказки напомнила тебе эта сказка замыслом, сюжетом и характером глав¬ного героя?
Но это для деток.

----------


## elena-1972

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Помогите пожалуйста: нужна теория на тему"Педагогические условия воспитания эстетических чувств дошкольников". Спасибо!

----------


## strelka_64

> Здравствуйте, коллеги! Помогите пожалуйста: нужна теория на тему"Педагогические условия воспитания эстетических чувств дошкольников". Спасибо!


http://knowledge.allbest.ru/pedagogi...1316d37_0.html
http://knowledge.allbest.ru/pedagogi...1316d27_0.html
http://www.detskiysad.ru/ped/doshkolnaya50.html
http://referatwork.ru/refs/source/ref-4348.html

----------


## Мариночка-5

Девочки, здравствуйте!!!! Мне надо найти игру для детей младшей группы- Цель:активизировать в речи слова, обозначающие название предметов ближайшего окружения и их признаки, а для подготовительной  группы- цель: продолжать учить использовать в речи существительные с обобщающим значением !  Заранее спасибо

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, здравствуйте!!!! Мне надо найти игру для детей младшей группы- Цель:активизировать в речи слова, обозначающие название предметов ближайшего окружения и их признаки, а для подготовительной группы- цель: продолжать учить использовать в речи существительные с обобщающим значением ! Заранее спасибо


Посмотрите здесь
http://dob.1september.ru/2001/04/vkl1.htm
http://doshvozrast.ru/igra/igradidakt04.htm
http://www.child-psy.ru/igra/292.html
http://www.razumniki.ru/igra_razvitie_rechi.html
http://www.r-rech.ru/2009-03-23-14-52-33.html
http://www.ivalex.vistcom.ru/konsultac551.html

----------


## mar62

Девочки, здравствуйте. У нас в саду воспитательница идет на конкурс " педагог года" . Сегодня сказали придумать ей на 10 минут шоу-визитку. Любит комнатные цветы  и методику Зайцева. Может у кого нибудь есть материалы или что то за что можно зацепиться и придумать эту визитку. Может есть переделанные песни на воспитателя. Помогите кто чем может.  Можно даже просто идеей. Спасибо.

----------


## ларисаша

У нас та же проблема, девочка-физ инструктор вкалывает в поте лица, а выслуга не полпжена, чем она от всех отличается, не понятно.голосую тоже



> Цитата Сообщение от TRENER Посмотреть сообщение
> Девочки! Нужна ваша помощь! Поддержите коллег - инструкторов по физкультуре. Мы добиваемся права на выслугу. Выставили своё предложение на сайте "Большое правительство", если будет 10000 голосов, предложение будет рассмотрено. Пройдите по ссылке http://большоеправительство.рф/proposals/6275/ и нажмите на верхнюю ладошку! Заранее благодарны.


У нас та же проблема, девочка-физ инструктор вкалывает в поте лица, а выслуга не полпжена, чем она от всех отличается, не понятно.голосую тоже

----------


## valeriada

Девочки, мне нужна Ваша помощь! У нас в саду ежегодно проходит неделя русского языка, в этом году 10 раз - юбилейный!!! Нужно что-то особенное. Проходят ли у Вас такие тематические недели и какая у Вас программа? Поделитесь!!!

----------


## LYPATOZEK

Девочки доброго времени суток! Очень  нужен  материал для воспитателей- Викторина  на  тему ,, МИР РАСТЕНИЙ,,  заранее  огромное  спасибо.

----------


## Лесюнька

Большая просьба!!!! Помогите найти паспорта на комнатные растения.  где - то видела,а не помню где! Попросили воспитатели. У нас будет конкурс на лучший уголок природы в группе. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки доброго времени суток! Очень нужен материал для воспитателей- Викторина на тему ,, МИР РАСТЕНИЙ,, заранее огромное спасибо.


http://detsky-mir-com.ya.ru/replies.xml?item_no=1630
http://www.maaam.ru/stati/detskie-sa...oga-v-dou.html
http://dou.obraz-studio.ru/?p=559
http://unomich.68edu.ru/doks/umiic/d...na/vik-eko.pdf

----------


## strelka_64

> Большая просьба!!!! Помогите найти паспорта на комнатные растения. где - то видела,а не помню где! Попросили воспитатели. У нас будет конкурс на лучший уголок природы в группе. Заранее благодарна.


Загляните сюда  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%EC-%F1-%EE-10

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки ! Может у кого-нибудь есть интересное занятие про лекарственные растения для детей 4-5 лет , чтобы по нему можно было бы защититься на категорию????


http://dou.obraz-studio.ru/?p=588
http://doshkolniki.org/ekologiya/203...ogo-urala.html
http://www.maaam.ru/stati/konspekty-...rastenija.html
Посмотрите это, может быть что-то пригодится.

----------


## pedagogovna

> Большая просьба!!!! Помогите найти паспорта на комнатные растения. где - то видела,а не помню где! Попросили воспитатели. У нас будет конкурс на лучший уголок природы в группе. Заранее благодарна.


http://detsad-kitty.ru/art/tema/1195...rasteniya.html
http://detsad-kitty.ru/shablon/grupp...-rastenij.html

----------


## Николаевна22

Девочки, выручайте. Все  начинаем сначала,  надо программу Васильевой, но в ворде. Переводить некогда, сроки 2 недели дали,  срочно надо составить рабочую программу.

----------


## таня нече

Мы работаем по Васильевой . Нужна общеобразовательная программа на 5 лет? Могу скинуть на адрес( не могу ставить ссылки) 70листов. Сейчас у меня задача написать "программу развития ДОУ" .  Не получается начать . Может кто-нибудь подскажет?

----------


## Мариночка-5

Девочки доброго времени суток! Очень нужен материал для воспитателей- занятие на тему: " Флаг" и занятие на тему " Герб" может у кого есть? Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки доброго времени суток! Очень нужен материал для воспитателей- занятие на тему: " Флаг" и занятие на тему " Герб" может у кого есть? Заранее огромное спасибо.


http://ds82.ru/doshkolnik/856-.html
http://www.ivalex.vistcom.ru/zanatia1175.html
http://bank.orenipk.ru/Text/t24_8.htm
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/211077/
http://pochemu4ka.ru/load/vsjo_dlja_...ta/44-1-0-1664
http://copy.yandex.net/?fmode=envelo...2b0140&keyno=0
http://vpereplete.blogspot.com/2011/...g-post_07.html
http://www.doumarx.ru/publ/patriotic...uppa/6-1-0-298

----------


## pedagogovna

> занятие на тему: " Флаг" и занятие на тему " Герб" может у кого есть? Заранее огромное спасибо.


http://forchel.ru/11381-gosudarstven...-6-10-let.html  Государственное устройство России. Альбом для занятий с детьми 6-10 лет

----------


## vvaalleerraa

Добрый вечер!Подскажите пожалуйста,чем можно поощрять активных детей в конце занятия (раньше в старшей группе: садить буратино на стол возле ребенка или ставить флажок).А в младшей?Спасибо.

----------


## Cvet07

http://files.mail.ru/5NLDXF карточки прогулок на зимний период старшая группа.

----------


## oxanaa28

здравствуйте, я физрук. есть ли у кого - нибудь перспективное планирование по программе  "от рождения до школы", а конкретно надо образовательную область  "физическая культура" по младшей и подготовительной группе.

----------


## pedagogovna

oxanaa28, вот это пригодится 
http://forchel.ru/11440-zhurnal-moni...hkolnikov.html Журнал мониторинга здоровья, физического и двигательного развития дошкольников, остальное здесь ищите http://forchel.ru/metod_material Есть , например, Развернутое перспективное планирование по программе под редакцией М.А и др.

----------


## pedagogovna

Перспективное планирование физкультурных занятий с детьми 6-7 лет http://forchel.ru/11158-perspektivno...i-6-7-let.html
Физкультурно-оздоровительная работа: комплексное планирование по программе под редакцией М.А.Васильевой, В.В.Гербовой, Т.С.Комаровой  http://forchel.ru/11337-fizkulturno-...komarovoj.html

----------


## Оптимистка

Помогите пожалуйста у кого есть 2 часть книги Жукова Р. А. Развитие речи. Средняя группа. Разработки занятий. Воспитатели потеряли 2-ю часть, и сообщили об этом когда до нее дошла очередь, книга 2008 года издания в продаже нет. Может у кого-то есть сканированный вариант.

----------


## ненька

> Добрый вечер!Подскажите пожалуйста,чем можно поощрять активных детей в конце занятия (раньше в старшей группе: садить буратино на стол возле ребенка или ставить флажок).А в младшей?


Сделай какую-нибудь коробочку с сюрпризами, пусть достают в конце занятия самые активные, призы могут купить родители, а вообще по-моему дети рады любому поощрению. Сделай какое-нибудь панно, где будут отмечены успехи ребят, или на шкафчики в приемной звездочки у тех, кто особо отличился, детям приятно, а уж как родители рады, больше,чем дети, только тогда старайся отмечать всех (чтобы со временем все дети попали на панно), пусть будут звездочки разные по-размеру, вариантов масса.

----------


## софья николаевна

Уважаемые коллеги, я с соседнего форума музруков, обращаюсь к вам с просьбой от моей коллеги воспитателя помочь в конспекте занятия "Эксперементальная деятельность в экологии. Спасибо всем! Творческих успехов!

----------


## strelka_64

> Уважаемые коллеги, я с соседнего форума музруков, обращаюсь к вам с просьбой от моей коллеги воспитателя помочь в конспекте занятия "Эксперементальная деятельность в экологии. Спасибо всем! Творческих успехов!


Загляните сюда   http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EA%EE%EB%FF%F2

----------


## valeriada

Уважаемые коллеги! Обращаюсь к Вам с просьбой, нужна интересная викторина по русским народным сказкам для старших групп в  виде презентации pdf. В интернете есть, но всё ни то.
У Вас проходят неделя русского языка??? Какова программа? Что интересного проходит?

----------


## Ирина Порхачева

Девчата, у кого есть "Программа Воспитания и Обучения в Детском Саду Автор: М.А.Васильева, В.В.Гербова, Т.С.Комарова. Но не от рождения до школы.Плиз,очень нужна,для написания своих программ по физо,с пояснительными записками :Aga:

----------


## Катя-тигра

Добрый вечер, девочки. Можно я начну?  :Blush2: 

 Очень ищу ж.Розкажіть онуку. - 1998. № 16 с.16-17 (українознавство) 
 и ж.Дошкільне виховання. 1995 - № 10 с.18-19. (народознавство) 

 :Search:  Помогите найти!

----------


## Baraba

Здравствуйте! Я ваша соседка с форума музруков. Девчата воспитатели попросили найти "Инновации в нравственно-патриотическом воспитании при введении новой образовательной программы". Помогите пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kssisa

Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста, нужна срочно беседа с родителями "О соблюдении прав ребенка ".

----------


## Николаевна22

> Девчата, у кого есть "Программа Воспитания и Обучения в Детском Саду Автор: М.А.Васильева, В.В.Гербова, Т.С.Комарова. Но не от рождения до школы.Плиз,очень нужна,для написания своих программ по физо,с пояснительными записками


 http://files.mail.ru/HEHPDC
Программа Васильевой в ворде.

----------


## гунька

Написала сначала в теме у музруков, а потом увидела вашу "скорую помощь". :Ok: Девочки, прошу у вас помощи! Я в дошкольном образовании новичок, 30 лет отработала в школе и в культуре. А теперь вот в д.с. дали задание провести открытое занятие в виде театрализованной игры в средней группе. Тема-больница. Я, если честно, даже не знаю, с чего начать....Помогите, пожалуйста, если не разработкой, то хотя бы советом! Что-то мозги у меня враскорячку....

----------


## Zажигалка

Девчата! Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста,  выкладывались  ли в ваших темках журналы " Справочник старшего воспитателя", если есть в какой темке можно поискать? Очень нужен № 9 2011 год

----------


## гунька

> Девчата! Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста,  выкладывались  ли в ваших темках журналы " Справочник старшего воспитателя", если есть в какой темке можно поискать? Очень нужен № 9 2011 год


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E%E2-%C4%CE%D3  в этой темке. Только девятого номера там, по-моему, нет.

----------


## LYPATOZEK

Девочки добрый вечер! Может у  кого-нибудь есть  интересное  занятие  про  лекарственные  растения ,совместно с рисованием. И возможно у кого-то есть  музыка  для  сопровождения занятий  по рисованию или  лепке.Своего  рода  спокойная музыка  или релакс.Заранее большое  спасибо .

----------


## strelka_64

> открытое занятие в виде театрализованной игры в средней группе. Тема-больница.


Вы уверены, что театрализованная, а не сюжетно-ролевая? Театрализованная игра проводится обычно по мотивам какого-либо произведения. Может быть тогда взять "Доктора Айболита"?

----------


## pedagogovna

> Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста, нужна срочно беседа с родителями "О соблюдении прав ребенка ".


http://forchel.ru/10646-prava-rebenk...-material.html
http://forchel.ru/12126-pravovoe-vos...i-i-detmi.html
http://forchel.ru/10688-prava-rebenk...redvizhka.html

----------


## Даффи

Девочки, помогите пожалуйста! Я обращаюсь к воспитателям Украины.Нужен план-конспект занятия за "середовищною моделлю організованої діяльності"."Заняттєву модель" понимаю,"проектну модель "тоже,а как быть с середовищной? Ещё её называют ситуацийной.

----------


## Baraba

Я повторяю свою просьбу. Откликнитесь пожалуйста . У кого есть материал по теме: "Инновации в нравственно-патриотическом воспитании при введении новой образовательной программы". Помогите пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Алена345

Девочки, подскажите как вы ведете журнал по самобразованию, сколько в нем должно быть пунктов, какой материал вписываете, все что можете расскажите.Заранее огромное спасибо, воспитателям с Украины.

----------


## buba_nata

Мы так пустой план.xlsx, на первой странице дана таблица плана на год, на 2 титульник, и конечно цели и задачи.

----------


## leonora_

> подскажите как вы ведете журнал по самобразованию,


Алена, привет! Я уже где-то выставляла (скачала на форуме) дневник по самообразованию.rar Взяла за основу, только там повторяются странички (но для себя можно выбрать).

----------


## тарабенечка

Девочки помогите нужны занятия по теме Что такое хорошо и что такое плохо для детей 4-5 лет
Уроки вежливости для детей 4-5 лет(занятия)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Интереснейшую тему нашёл!
Жаль, что последние годы не работаю тесно в этом поприще...
Девочки - вы молодцы!

----------


## алька5

> Девочки помогите нужны занятия по теме Что такое хорошо и что такое плохо для детей 4-5 лет
> Уроки вежливости для детей 4-5 лет(занятия)


Зайди на этот сайт  как раз то что нужно http://detsad-kitty.ru/metod/konsp/2...ho-i-chto.html,

----------


## тарабенечка

спасибо огромное

----------


## nady1410

Девочки, милые выручайте. Мне  нужен  мониторинг детей с учетом ФГТ.

----------


## юла81

извините, срочно нужна помощь хорошему человеку,нужна консультация для родителей на тему "ЧТОБ ребенок рос здоровым",возможно кто выручит?

----------


## нотіка

«Як охороняти та зміцнювати здоров’я дитини?» 
                      Консультація « Фізичне виховання в сім’ї»                    

    Усі батьки воліють, щоб їхня дитина росла здоровою, сильною,міцною, але часто забувають, що розвиток фізичних якостей малюка залежить насамперед від них самих. Саме тому турбота про розвиток рухових умінь і навичок дитини повинна стати першорядним завданням батьків буквально з перших років життя людини. Звичайно фізкультура в ранньому і дошкільному віці має асоціюватися в дитини з веселою грою. Тому варто придивитися, які саме фізичні вправи малюк виконує найохочіше і зробити їх домінантними на перших етапах занять. Надалі слід вводити нові фізкультурні рухи, але робити це тактовно, без натяку на примушування.
    Основний період фізкультурних занять батьків з дітьми – від двох до шести років. Але й після шести не слід забувати про родинну фізкультуру. Систематичні вправи в домашньому спортивному куточку, ранкова гімнастика, вечірня пробіжка з татом – сприятимуть успіху у фізкультурних заняттях у школі.
    Можливість включити до розпорядку дня спільні заняття з дитиною знайдеться завжди. Продумайте оптимальні години занять у режимі вашої сім'ї, домовтеся, що з малям вправлятиметься і татко і мама. А то й бабуся і дідусь. « Дошкільна» фізкультура і їм до снаги. Займайтеся з дитиною систематично. Тоді вона поступово звикне до фізичних навантажень як до щоденної потреби. Тривалість домашнього заняття може бути різною – залежно від віку дитини, наявності вільного часу батьків, пори року, відрізку доби, а також від того, чим займається дитина до і після заняття (якщо дитина втомилась після тривалої прогулянки, тривалість заняття має зменшуватися) Ранкові заняття корисніші за вечірні, оскільки м'язи тіла після сну «розминаються», поліпшується кровообіг у тканинах. Під час зарядки краще пропонувати дитині легкі й уже відомі вправи.
    Тривалість ранкових занять – близько 10 хв. До обіду обов'язково надайте дитині можливість погуляти, погратися на свіжому повітрі. Якщо є змога, проведіть з нею 12 – 15‐хвилинне фізкультурне заняття, включивши до нього вправи для великих м'язовий груп.
Після обіду дошкільняті потрібний сон, а от після нього дуже корисні спокійні коригуючи вправи і – знову прогулянка на свіжому повітрі, під час якої дитину треба заохочувати до бігу, стрибків тощо. В цей час маляті треба розучувати різноманітні вправи з предметами ( іграшками), вправлятися на різних снарядах – гімнастичній стінці, гойдалці, гірці. Найкраще – в товаристві
однолітків. Тривалість такого заняття може становити 18 – 20 хв. 

Після вечері займатися фізкультурою не рекомендується:
- інтенсивна рухова діяльність після їжі шкідлива ( це стосується будь‐якого часу доби), до того ж після фізичних вправ дитина збуджується, довго не може заснути.
    Здорову, моторну дитину не треба припрошувати займатися фізкультурою. Вона сама відчуває потребу в русі, охоче виконує різні завдання. Чудово, якщо ви вчасно підбадьорите малюка, подивуєте з того, який він міцний, спритний, сильний, як добре виконує вправи. Так поступово розвиватимуться впевненість у своїх силах, бажання вчитися опановувати нові, більш складні вправи та ігри. Якщо ж у малого немає спортивного інтересу, спершу поміркуйте над причинами. Кволість? Страх? Комплекс « першої невдачі»? гладкі діти, бува, не люблять фізкультуру, бо їм важко, ліньки рухатися. Таких слід лікувати за допомогою дієти і все‐таки
намагатися прилучити їх до занять, аби вони не відставали в руховому розвитку від однолітків. Окрім похвали, заохочення справить враження і переконливе пояснення, для чого саме потрібні заняття фізкультурою ( щоб не бути схожим на ведмежа, гратися, як і всі інші діти, щоб швидше навчитися плавати тощо).Чим і як займатися? Насамперед, дорослий має достеменно
знати, яку вправу він хоче розучити з дитиною, як буде її виконувати і чого бажає цим досягти. Кожна вправа чи рухлива гра мають свій сенс, мету, значення, у зв’язку з чим їх поділяють на кілька груп.
    До першої групи входять вправи,спрямовані на формування правильної постави. Тут треба бути особливо уважними до техніки
виконання, аби домогтися справжнього оздоровчого ефекту.
    Другу групу складають вправи з елементами акробатики.Вони спрямовані на розвиток спритності,гнучкості і швидкості реакції і виконуються зі страхуванням.
    Третя група вимагає рухливих ігор, в яких використовується ходьба, біг, стрибки й інше. Щоб ці природні рухи були більш
цікавими для дітей, їх об’єднують іграми з простими правилами.Таким чином, дитина вчиться дисциплінованості й уважності.
    До четвертої групи входять вправи з використанням різних предметів на свіжому повітрі або в приміщенні. Тут дуже важлива винахідливість батьків, яка допоможе у звичайних умовах підготувати для дітей різні цікаві перешкоди для перелітання, перестрибування і розгойдування, які б збагатили руховий запал дитини. Кожна дитина відчуває природну потребу в активному русі. І дуже важливо, коли в сім'ї її зуміють скерувати у належне
русло,тобто зробити фізкультуру не просто обов'язковим, а й улюбленим режимним моментом малюка. Саме систематичність таких занять буде доброю запорукою того, що син чи дочка зростатимуть здоровими, спритними, сильними, матимуть правильну поставу, красиво ходитимуть. А ще фізкультура допоможе розвинути у дитини такі цінні риси характеру, як
дисциплінованість, організованість, звичка дотримувати правил особистої гігієни.


                Цікаво знати « Чому потрібно займатися гімнастикою?»           

    Під час сну організм людини знаходиться в умовах спокою.Мозок і вся нервова система відпочивають. М’язи розслаблені і серце працює менш інтенсивно, чим під час не спання; дихання відбувається в більш повільному темпі. Обмін речовин знижений. В момент пробудження людини клітини кори головного мозку знаходяться ще напівгальмованим, тобто в мало діяльному стані. У дітей це не рідко проявляється в поганому настрої, у вигляді примх,
в’ялості рухів. Таке зниження самопочуття, байдужість до навколишнього порою буває тривалою, зміна її бадьорим станом багатьох випадках буде залежати від тієї діяльності, в яку людина вступає після сну.
    Кожній здоровій людині знайоме приємне відчуття потягування після сну чи довгого перебування без руху – це природна потреба розправити плечі, розігнути суглоби, глибоко здихнути, відігнати сон. Для повного включення в роботу всього організму, для створення бадьорого стану одного – двох потягувань явно не досить.
    Необхідно проробити ряд вправ, комплекс ранкової гімнастики.Гімнастика після сну створює бадьоре самопочуття, стан працездатності. Цінність ранкової гімнастики міститься не тільки у тому, що дякуючи енергійним рухам створюється бадьорий настрій і організм швидше включається в роботу після сну. Ранкова гімнастика також є важливим засобом оздоровлення
організму. Щоденним виконанням вправ зміцнюється мускулатура, зміцнюється мускулатура, збільшується рухомість суглобів, розвивається сила і гнучкість. Удосконалюючи рухи, гімнастика робить їх точними, виховує спритність, покращує координацію.Гімнастичні вправи сприяють більш поглибленому вдиху і повному видиху, привчає дітей правильно дихати, розвиває дихальну систему. Вправи в стрибках та бігу зміцнюють серце і легені, виховують терплячість.
    Спочатку коли гімнастика зранку, ще приваблює дітей, батькам не приходиться звертатися до примушення. Іноді з'являється бажання пропустити заняття, поспати довше. Одні діти власними вольовими зусиллями подолають слабкість, але для інших необхідно втручання батьків, іноді в формі наказу. Крім того, якщо комплекс виконується давно і наскучив дитині, то
його потрібно оновити або замінити повністю. Обстановка і умови проведення гімнастики: повітря у приміщенні де проводиться гімнастика повинно бути обов’язково свіжим: для цього в зимовий час заняття потрібно проводити при відкритій кватирці, а восени та весною відкривати вікно. Влітку заняття з гімнастики потрібно проводити на відкритому повітрі.



Цікаво знати
« Чому потрібно займатися гімнастикою?»
Під час сну організм людини знаходиться в умовах спокою.
Мозок і вся нервова система відпочивають. М’язи розслаблені і
серце працює менш інтенсивно, чим під час не спання; дихання
відбувається в більш повільному темпі. Обмін речовин знижений. В
момент пробудження людини клітини кори головного мозку
знаходяться ще напівгальмованим, тобто в мало діяльному стані. У
дітей це не рідко проявляється в поганому настрої, у вигляді примх,
в’ялості рухів. Таке зниження самопочуття, байдужість до
навколишнього порою буває тривалою, зміна її бадьорим станом
багатьох випадках буде залежати від тієї діяльності, в яку людина
вступає після сну.
Кожній здоровій людині знайоме приємне відчуття потягування
після сну чи довгого перебування без руху – це природна потреба
розправити плечі, розігнути суглоби, глибоко здихнути, відігнати
сон. Для повного включення в роботу всього організму, для
створення бадьорого стану одного – двох потягувань явно не
досить.
Необхідно проробити ряд вправ, комплекс ранкової гімнастики.
Гімнастика після сну створює бадьоре самопочуття, стан
працездатності.
Цінність ранкової гімнастики міститься не тільки у тому, що
дякуючи енергійним рухам створюється бадьорий настрій і
організм швидше включається в роботу після сну.
Ранкова гімнастика також є важливим засобом оздоровлення
організму. Щоденним виконанням вправ зміцнюється мускулатура,
зміцнюється мускулатура, збільшується рухомість суглобів,
розвивається сила і гнучкість. Удосконалюючи рухи, гімнастика
робить їх точними, виховує спритність, покращує координацію.
Гімнастичні вправи сприяють більш поглибленому вдиху і повному
видиху, привчає дітей правильно дихати, розвиває дихальну
систему. Вправи в стрибках та бігу зміцнюють серце і легені,
виховують терплячість.
Спочатку коли гімнастика зранку, ще приваблює дітей, батькам
не приходиться звертатися до примушення. Іноді з’являється
бажання пропустити заняття, поспати довше. Одні діти власними
вольовими зусиллями подолають слабкість, але для інших
необхідно втручання батьків, іноді в формі наказу.
Крім того, якщо комплекс виконується давно і наскучив дитині, то
його потрібно обновити або замінити повністю.
Обстановка і умови проведення гімнастики: повітря у приміщенні
де проводиться гімнастика повинно бути обов’язково свіжим: для
цього в зимовий час заняття потрібно проводити при відкритій
кватирці, а восени та весною відкривати вікно. Влітку заняття з
гімнастики потрібно проводити на відкритому повітрі.

Народна мудрість про здоров’я
 Найбільше багатство – здоров’я.
 Тримай ноги в теплі, голову в холоді, живіт в голоді – не
будеш хворіти, будеш довго жити.
 Здоровому все здорово.
 Здоров’я маємо – не дбаємо, а втративши ‐ плачемо.
 Весела думка – половина здоров’я.
 Бережи одяг, доки новий, а здоров’я, доки молодий.
 Без здоров’я нема щастя.

----------


## strelka_64

> извините, срочно нужна помощь хорошему человеку,нужна консультация для родителей на тему "ЧТОБ ребенок рос здоровым",возможно кто выручит?


http://copy.yandex.net/?fmode=envelo...ceba1a&keyno=0

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, милые выручайте. Мне  нужен  мониторинг детей с учетом ФГТ.


По какой программе?

----------


## pedagogovna

> мониторинг детей с учетом ФГТ.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133730&page=3

----------


## pedagogovna

http://forchel.ru/10011-rezultaty-mo...-processa.html 
 Результаты мониторинга детского развития. Результаты мониторинга образовательного процесса
Автор: Верещагина Н.В.
Издательство: Детство-пресс
Год выхода: 2011

----------


## Алена345

> Алена, привет! Я уже где-то выставляла (скачала на форуме) дневник по самообразованию.rar Взяла за основу, только там повторяются странички (но для себя можно выбрать).


Ленчик, спасибо, я все ж не могу просмотреть, по ходу возникают вопросы, вот и выручаешь, как всегда, фея наша!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Avon

Дорогие девочки, помогите нужно найти "Организация методической работы воспитателя в межаттестационный период" (метод. картка, какая работа проведена, анкета и тому подобное) Пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Avon

Забыла сказать - для Украины

----------


## ЯЛЮБАВА

Девочки, здравствуйте!!! Забежала к вам с музроздела. У меня молоденькая воспитательница, а ей уже дали проводить МО. Занятие она, подготовила с нашей помощью,а вот с теорией напряг. Помогите , пожалуста!!!! Тема "Формування пізнавальної активності малюків, через предметну діяльність" Если, что -то у кого-то есть, скиньте в личку!!!!!! Зарание спасибо!!!!!!!

Если у кого-то на русском языке, тоже буду благодарна ""Формирование познавательной активности малышей, через предметную деятельность"

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, милые выручайте. Мне  нужен  мониторинг детей с учетом ФГТ.


не дождалась какая нужна и выставила свою с учетом Ф.Г.Т (пишет только с точками, мой "копитошка") по программе "от рождения до школы" (наш методист проверил, сказал что пойдет), ссылка в теме диагностики
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...92#post4288192

----------


## Suponina

Девочки, в конце февраля у нас в саду будет семинар по сенсорике. Я должна показать занятие во второй младшей группе. Сказали, что занятие должно быть креативным, не стандартным. Подскажите идею. .

----------


## Лесюнька

Добрый вечер всем! Хочу попросить помощи для своих воспитателей. У нас будет проходить в городе конкурс "Воспитатель года" Большая просьба,у кого есть критерии оформления портфолио для воспитателей,и желательно само портфолио.Если можно,то на украинском языке.  Заранее благодарна.

----------


## svetaegorova

Добрый день всем ! Мне нужно провести открытое занятие по ручному труду в средней группе , подскажите идеи. Зараннее благодарю.

----------


## Инна Иванова

А у нас в саду новшество. Месячник патриотического воспитания к 23 февраля. Может, у кого-то есть наработки, перспективный план или наглядности. Заранее благодарю

----------


## nady1410

> http://forchel.ru/10011-rezultaty-mo...-processa.html 
>  Результаты мониторинга детского развития. Результаты мониторинга образовательного процесса
> Автор: Верещагина Н.В.
> Издательство: Детство-пресс
> Год выхода: 2011


У меня не открываются альбомы, пишут ссылка удалена.

----------


## таня нече

> А у нас в саду новшество. Месячник патриотического воспитания к 23 февраля. Может, у кого-то есть наработки, перспективный план или наглядности. Заранее благодарю


Здравствуйте! Есть план проведения месячника , заканчиваю оформление стенда . Скину завтра, т.к.на работе в компе.

----------


## pedagogovna

> У меня не открываются альбомы, пишут ссылка удалена.


Да, к сожалению, на всех сайтах так оказалось!

----------


## pedagogovna

> Результаты мониторинга детского развития.


нашла у себя только часть старшей группы и подготовительную http:/*************.com/files/d1a0d8jgw 
http:/*************.com/files/z67ytigpu
http:/*************.com/files/0tqba1vda

----------


## софья николаевна

Уважаемые коллеги! Обращаюсь к вам с просьбой: помогите с презентацией "Мой профессиональный выбор" или же где можно посмотреть. Спасибо!

----------


## Варвара.гомель

Девочки, я вообще музыкальный руководитель, но нам методист сказала сделать экологическую тропу в детском саду. для начала хотя бы схематически на бумаге. Воспитатели молчат,  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender: , пожалуйста, что включает в себя экологическая тропа и как она должна выглядеть???? Очень жду Вашей помощи :Tender:

----------


## zolu

> Девочки, я вообще музыкальный руководитель, но нам методист сказала сделать экологическую тропу в детском саду. для начала хотя бы схематически на бумаге. Воспитатели молчат, , пожалуйста, что включает в себя экологическая тропа и как она должна выглядеть???? Очень жду Вашей помощи


 Здравствуйте. Нашла в интернете экологическая тропа по Рыжовой http://www.detsadd.narod.ru/index_10.html  И еще немного тоже на просторах инета http://detsad-kitty.ru/metod/prez/59...skom-sadu.html http://festival.1september.ru/articles/587608/

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, я вообще музыкальный руководитель, но нам методист сказала сделать экологическую тропу в детском саду. для начала хотя бы схематически на бумаге. Воспитатели молчат, , пожалуйста, что включает в себя экологическая тропа и как она должна выглядеть???? Очень жду Вашей помощи


Посмотрите еще вот эти ссылки

http://kungurdsad33.narod.ru/p67aa1.html
http://www.doumarx.ru/publ/ehkologij...boty/3-1-0-396
http://www.maaam.ru/catalog/item242.html

Наверное, еще есть материал в нашем разделе "Что думают дети о природе".

----------


## orlova

Девочки, подскажите, нужно показать открытое занятие по изодеятельности по сказке Маршака "О глупом мышонке?" Ничего не могу придумать, может кто делал? Буду рада любой помощи!!!!!!!

----------


## Николаевна22

> Девочки, подскажите, нужно показать открытое занятие по изодеятельности по сказке Маршака "О глупом мышонке?" Ничего не могу придумать, может кто делал? Буду рада любой помощи!!!!!!!


Я когда- то проводила так. Поделила детей на  3 подгруппы,  учитывая способности детей. 1 подгруппа рисовала пальчиком 1 героя, 2 подгруппа  аппликация -2 вида (обрывали и обычная) 2 и 3 героя , 3 подгруппа - лепка (комочками выкладывали на картоне) и т.д.. Просто надо учитывать какая цель занятия.Моя была через изо "Доброта правит миром"

----------


## nady1410

*pedagogovna*,
Огромнейшее  спасибо. А может  где-то найдете  по другим группам  материал.

----------


## baryssveta

> А у нас в саду новшество. Месячник патриотического воспитания к 23 февраля. Может, у кого-то есть наработки, перспективный план или наглядности.


У нас в саду знакомят с историей (или предысторией?) данного праздника: 
-подтема о богатырях земли русской (слушают былины в аудио, смотрят мультики, клипы музыкальные, им читают, разучивают танцевальные композиции,песни, лепят, делают открытки(аппликация), родители мастерят богатырские доспехи и пр.
-подтема о буденовцах(читают Паустовского, Гайдара, смотрят мультики "Горячий камень", "Мальчиш-Кибальчиш", коллекционируют солдатиков-буденовцев на конях, разучивают игры с лошадками на палочках, с саблями)
-подтема о современной армии (тут все традиционно): коллекции, макеты, песни, танцы, чтение и пр.

----------


## nady1410

Девочки, помогите - мне нужен  материал к 25-летию празднования детского  сада.

----------


## Lidusya

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Для конкурса воспитателей мы получили тему домашнего задания "Работа воспитателя онлайн".
Может быть кто-то сможет помочь найти какой-то материал (сценки, стихи, КВН) или подсказать идею, как раскрыть эту тему?

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, помогите - мне нужен  материал к 25-летию празднования детского  сада.


Много материала на эту тему у музыкантов.

----------


## buba_nata

> Здравствуйте, коллеги! Для конкурса воспитателей мы получили тему домашнего задания "Работа воспитателя онлайн".
> Может быть кто-то сможет помочь найти какой-то материал (сценки, стихи, КВН) или подсказать идею, как раскрыть эту тему?


 Онлайн (англ. online, от англ. on line — русск. на линии) — «находящийся в состоянии подключения» или 
в режиме реального времени. Вот от этого и "пляшите". 
Выступление можно начать с раскрытие понятие онлайн - воспитатель в режиме реального времени или в реали. И тут уж можно сценку (реаль 2020) из будущего (уже известную), как там игрушки девать не куда и компы ставить только в туалет.
Или воспитатель «находящийся в состоянии подключения» - дома, на кухни варит суп, ему постоянно звонят родители и спрашивают, что нужно сделать, что бы Сашенька покушал (лег спать, обулся)... И с мужем она разговаривает тем же тоном, что и со своими подопечными...

----------


## leonora_

Девочки, помогите. Нашей заве нужна :"Інструкція з організації фізкультурно-оздоровчої роботи" У кого есть, скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, помогите. Нашей заве нужна :"Інструкція з організації фізкультурно-оздоровчої роботи" У кого есть, скиньте пожалуйста.


Инструкция такая вряд ли есть. А много материала вот на этом сайте http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/fizku...z-opyta-raboty

----------


## нинчик

Організація фізкультурно-оздоровчої роботи в дошкільному закладі. Інструктивно - методичні рекомендації

„ Дошкільне виховання " 2004 рік, № 10или этот
МІНІСТЕРСТВО ОСВІТИ І НАУКИ УКРАЇНИ
01135, м. Київ, проспект Перемоги, 10, тел. (044) 486-24-42, факс (044) 236-10-49, ministry@mon.gov.ua

від   16.08.10             №  _1/9-563__                 
від                 ___ на №                 


                                                         Міністерство освіти і науки Автономної
                                                         Республіки Крим, управління освіти і науки
                                                         обласних, Київської та Севастопольської
                                                         міських державних адміністрацій

                                                         Інститути післядипломної педагогічної
                                                         освіти



Надсилаємо для  практичного використання в роботі методичні рекомендації «Фізичний розвиток  дітей в умовах дошкільного  навчального  закладу».
Просимо довести їх до відома працівників дошкільних навчальних закладів.
Додаток: на 12 арк.




Перший заступник 
Міністра                                                                                          Б.М.Жебровський






Курочка Н.М.
288-04-26
Бурова А.П.
425-01-89
                                                                  Додаток 
                                                                   до листа МОН України від 16.08.2010 р. № 1/9-563

        Одне із основних завдань, визначених Законом України «Про дошкільну освіту» – збереження та зміцнення фізичного, психічного і духовного здоров’я дитини. 
Показниками фізичного здоров’я дитини є рівень морфофізіологічного розвитку (нормальне функціонування всіх органів та систем організму, їх ріст і розвиток), що виявляється й підтверджується віковими антропо-та біометричними показниками (довжина, маса тіла, об’єм грудної клітки, робота серця, дихання, опорно-руховий апарат, постава, стан шкіри, гострота зору, нюху, слуху, смаку тощо).
Показники психічного здоров’я – рівень розвитку психічних процесів (відчуття, сприймання, увага, пам’ять, уява, мислення, мовлення, воля),  емоційної сфери, збалансованих психічних станів, умінь свідомо керувати своєю поведінкою, адекватно реагувати на зовнішні й внутрішні подразники, регулювати відносини із соціальним, природним, предметним середовищем та власним „Я”. 
Показники духовного здоров’я – врівноважене спілкування з однолітками та іншими дітьми, дорослими людьми, швидка адаптація до середовища, спрямованість на суспільно -корисну справу, культура користування матеріальними благами.
Умовами цілісного розвитку дитини є використання  в дошкільних навчальних закладах  здоров’язбережувальних та здоров’яформувальних технологій, які реалізуються комплексно через створення безпечного розвивального  середовища, екологічно сприятливого життєвого простору, повноцінного медичного обслуговування, харчування, оптимізації рухового режиму, системного підходу до формування у дітей  ціннісного ставлення до власного здоров’я і мотивації щодо здорового способу життя, дотримання гармонійних, доброзичливих взаємин між педагогом та вихованцями, самими дітьми.
        У процесі життєдіяльності дітей у дошкільних навчальних закладах використовується комплекс різних засобів: фізичні вправи (гімнастика, ігри, елементи спорту і туризму), природне середовище (повітря, сонце, вода), гігієнічні чинники (режим харчування, сну, занять і відпочинку, гігієна одягу, взуття, обладнання тощо). Поряд з традиційними засобами фізичного виховання, оздоровлення дошкільників у практиці роботи дошкільних закладів знаходять місце  інші, наприклад: фітбол-гімнастика – вправи з  використанням м’яча,  що має певні властивості (розмір, колір, запах, пружність), які застосовуються   з оздоровчою  метою; стретчинг – система вправ, заснована на статичних розтягненнях м’язів тіла і хребта, яка дає змогу запобігати порушенню постави, має оздоровчий вплив на весь організм, допомагає активізувати його захисні сили. 
Важлива умова для забезпечення повноцінного фізичного розвитку дітей – створення предметно-ігрового середовище. Воно має бути  розвивальним, раціонально облаштованим, домірно насиченим і  не лише служити фоном для епізодичних рухових  дій,  а бути стимулом, спонуканням для розгортання та активізації дитячої рухової діяльності  (організованої педагогом та самостійної). 
У кожному груповому приміщенні бажано створити осередок фізкультурно-оздоровлювальної активності (гімнастична стінка, драбинка, гімнастична лава, куби, м’ячі, обручі, сухий басейн, „стежка здоров’я”, фітоподушки, різні іграшки - автомобілі, візки тощо). Розміщення обладнання  має забезпечити вільний без перешкод  доступ до нього та сприяти  руховій активності дітей, закріпленню у них набутих умінь та навичок. 
Особливого значення набуває виважене використання таких гігієнічних чинників, як сон і харчування дітей. 
Сон. Сон дітей повинен організовуватись у належних гігієнічних умовах (окреме ліжко, не дуже м’яка постіль, чисте прохолодне повітря в приміщенні) у всі пори року. Тривалість денного сну для дітей визначається санітарними правилами і нормами. Часові межі денного сну можуть бути подовжені чи скорочені залежно від можливих індивідуальних  проявів, особливостей нервової системи, емоційного чи фізичного навантаження, самопочуття дітей. 
Харчування. Правильна організація харчування передбачає надходження в організм дитини необхідних харчових речовин у достатній кількості, правильного співвідношення  відповідно до фізіологічних потреб дитячого організму. Діти отримують харчування 3-4 рази на день залежно від часу перебування  в дошкільному навчальному закладі. Обов’язковим є дотримання правил естетики харчування, виховання необхідних гігієнічних навичок, що   відповідають віку та рівню розвитку дітей. 
З метою повноцінного фізичного розвитку дітей дошкільний навчальний заклад забезпечує проведення фізкультурно-оздоровчої роботи,  організацію рухової активності у повсякденному житті та проведення   занять з фізичної культури.
До фізкультурно-оздоровчої роботи можна віднести такі форми: ранкова гімнастика, гімнастика після денного сну, фізкультурні хвилинки, паузи, загартувальні процедури.
Рухову активність у повсякденному житті  забезпечують рухливі ігри, фізичні вправи на прогулянках, походи за межі дошкільного закладу (дитячий туризм), фізкультурні свята і розваги, самостійна рухова діяльність, дні та тижні здоров’я, індивідуальна робота з фізичного виховання.
Заняття з фізичної культури розглядаються як цілеспрямована та унормована форма організованої навчально-пізнавальної діяльності, що має на меті  оптимізацію рухового режиму, формування та закріплення рухових умінь і навичок, розвиток фізичних якостей,  надання дітям спеціальних знань з фізичної культури.
Фізкультурно-оздоровча робота
        Ранкова гімнастика – обов’язкова складова організації життєдіяльності дітей у дошкільному навчальному закладі. Вона сприяє поглибленню дихання, посиленню кровообігу,  обміну речовин, розвитку різних груп м’язів, правильній поставі, розгальмовуванню нервової системи після сну, викликає позитивні емоції.  
 Головна  вимога до гімнастики у літній період – проведення її на свіжому повітрі, а взимку –  у добре провітреному приміщенні. Для  підвищення опірності організму до несприятливих кліматичних умов одяг під час виконання вправ має бути легким.
Добір вправ у комплексі визначається з урахуванням можливостей і стану здоров’я дітей певного віку, а також їхніх індивідуальних особливостей. Вправи повинні бути прості та доступні для виконання, доцільно включати біг, ходьбу, стрибки, інші вправи для різних груп м’язів. 
        Тривалість ранкової гімнастики: для дітей раннього віку – 4-5 хв., молодшого дошкільного віку - від 6 до 9 хв.,  старшого – 8-12 хв. Комплекси ранкової гімнастики розучуються на заняттях з фізичної культури,  діють 2 тижні з ускладненням на другому.  
Протягом року вже знайомі комплекси періодично повторюються, збільшується навантаження за рахунок урізноманітнення вправ, підвищення інтенсивності виконання. 
        Гімнастика після денного сну проводиться після поступового підйому дітей у спальній, групових кімнатах або залі. Комплекс такої гімнастики включає загальнорозвивальні вправи на різні м’язові групи із зміною вихідних положень та спеціальні вправи для формування стопи і постави. Тривалість від 6 до 9 хвилин залежно від  віку дітей.         
Фізкультурні паузи (динамічні перерви) проводяться  в перерві між малорухливими видами діяльності та організованими заняттями з метою зняття втомлюваності дітей через використання нескладних рухливих вправ. Їх тривалість –  5-10 хв.
Фізкультурні хвилинки – проводяться  під час організованих занять у вигляді короткотривалих комплексів фізичних вправ, що дає можливість зменшити втомлюваність дітей і відновити їхню працездатність для подальшої успішної роботи. До комплексів фізкультурних хвилинок входять 3-4 вправи, кожна з яких повторюється  4-6 разів. Їх тривалість  1-2 хвилин.
Загартувальні процедури – система заходів, спрямованих на підвищення опірності організму дітей, розвитку у них здатності швидко й без шкоди для здоров’я пристосовуватися до змінних умов навколишнього середовища. 
У дошкільних навчальних закладах застосовуються два види загартувальних заходів: повсякденні та спеціальні. До повсякденних належать: відповідний температурний режим, застосування широкої аерації, використання прохолодної води для миття рук, обличчя, полоскання рота, горла. 
Спеціальні загартувальні процедури – повітряні й сонячні ванни, різноманітні водні процедури (наприклад: сухе та вологе обтирання тіла махровою рукавичкою, обливання ніг, тіла), сон при відкритих фрамугах тощо. При використанні водних процедур температура води поступово знижується відповідно до встановлених норм.
Проводяться й інші загартувальні  (ходьба босоніж по росяній траві, глині, камінцях, вологому піску тощо) та спеціальні лікувально-профілактичні процедури (фітотерапія, ароматерапія, лікувальна фізкультура, масаж, фізіотерапевтичні процедури тощо), які включаються до системи оздоровлення за призначенням лікаря та згодою батьків з урахуванням індивідуальних показників стану здоров’я і самопочуття дітей.

Форми організації рухової активності у повсякденному житті
Педагоги дошкільного навчального закладу мають спонукати дітей до рухової діяльності, регулювати їхню активність, схвалювати намагання виявляти самостійність, вольові зусилля.  При цьому важливо враховувати  руховий досвід кожної дитини,  притаманний їй темп, рівень рухливості, природні можливості та здібності.
У межах активного рухового режиму щоденний обсяг рухової активності  становить до 3-х годин для дітей раннього віку, 3-4 години для  молодшого дошкільного віку, 4-5 годин – для  старших дошкільників.
Важливий складник життєдіяльності дітей – прогулянки. Неодмінна умова їх проведення – збалансування  дорослими програмових вимог з бажаннями вихованців. Зміст роботи в ході прогулянок залежить від погоди, освітніх завдань, загальної атмосфери в групі, настрою та інтересів дітей тощо. 
На прогулянках тривалість фізичних вправ та рухливих ігор для дітей раннього  віку становить 20-35 хв., молодшого –  35-45 хв.,  старшого – 45-60 хв. Рухову активність дітей варто знижувати наприкінці прогулянки (за 10-15 хв.) до її закінчення, щоб забезпечити спокійний перехід до іншого режимного моменту.
Враховуючи провідну роль ігрової діяльності в особистісному зростанні дітей, значне місце під час організації рухового режиму відводиться рухливим іграм. При їх доборі враховуються такі чинники: вік дітей, пора року, погодні та природні умови, місце ігор протягом дня, наявність необхідного фізкультурного обладнання та інвентарю.  
Рухливі ігри включаються до різних форм роботи  з дітьми (занять, свят, розваг, походів тощо) після їх попереднього розучування. 
Їх  проводять в усіх вікових групах щодня: під час ранкового прийому (одна-дві гри малої і середньої рухливості), на прогулянках (дві-три гри малої, середньої та високої рухливості), ввечері пропонуються одна-дві гри середньої та малої рухливості. Усього протягом дня проводиться п’ять-шість рухливих ігор, а влітку – шість-сім.
Протягом дня слід проводити рухливі ігри різних видів: сюжетні й безсюжетні, ігри змагального типу, з елементами спортивних ігор (баскетбол, футбол, городки, бадмінтон, настільний теніс, хокей з м’ячем і шайбою)  та спортивних вправ (їзда на велосипеді, катання на санчатах, ковзанах, ходьба на лижах), забав (серсо, кільцекид, кеглі) тощо. Навчання елементів більшості спортивних ігор і вправ спортивного характеру здійснюється на заняттях з фізичної культури, а закріплення – на прогулянках.
Фізичні вправи на прогулянках – один з основних засобів фізичного розвитку дітей. Завдяки їм формуються навички життєво важливих рухів (ходьби, бігу, стрибків, метання, лазіння тощо), розвиваються  фізичні якості (сила, спритність, швидкість, витривалість, координація рухів, гнучкість).
Фізичні вправи також широко використовуються в різноманітних організаційних формах (ранкова гімнастика, заняття з фізичної культури, рухливі ігри тощо). 
Походи за межі дошкільного закладу (дитячий туризм)   проводяться з дітьми, починаючи з молодшого дошкільного віку. Вихователь має ретельно готуватися до їх проведення: продумувати маршрут руху і спосіб пересування, визначати та вивчати місця зупинок і відпочинку,  враховувати при цьому  всі природні умови для проведення вправ з удосконалення рухових навичок (наявність струмочків,         гірок, повалених дерев тощо). До місця призначення діти можуть іти вільно, групуючись за бажанням; шикування парами  використовується при переходах вулиць, шосе.
Тривалість переходу в один бік (від дошкільного закладу до місця кінцевої зупинки) становить для  дітей четвертого року життя 15-20 хв., п’ятого року життя –  20-25 хв.,  шостого року життя – 25-30 хв.
Під час походів використовують вправи з основних рухів, рухливі ігри з використанням дрібних фізкультурних знарядь та природних умов, а також передбачаються проведення спостережень в природі та навколишньому оточенні, елементарні бесіди, короткі розповіді краєзнавчого, екологічного спрямування, дидактичні ігри тощо. Не можна підміняти походи за межі дошкільного закладу цільовими прогулянками та екскурсіями – вони посідають самостійне місце в освітньому процесі як форми ознайомлення дітей з природним, предметним і соціальним довкіллям. Основна мета дитячого туризму в умовах дошкільного закладу – оздоровлення малят, запобігання гіподинамії, оптимізація рухового режиму, вдосконалення рухових навичок.  
Фізкультурні свята  проводяться двічі – тричі  на рік, починаючи з молодшого дошкільного віку. Оптимальна тривалість заходу для дітей цього віку – 40-50 хвилин, для старшого віку – 50-60 хвилин. Фізкультурні свята організовуються в першій чи другій половині дня, в музичній чи фізкультурній залі, на майданчику, в басейні тощо. Якщо свято проводиться у приміщенні, необхідно подбати про  організацію повноцінної прогулянки у цей день.
Активна рухова діяльність усіх дітей, забезпечення участі кожного з них , створення піднесеного настрою під час фізкультурного свята –  найважливіша мета заходу. Важливо не перетворювати його на розважальне видовище для дорослих, а також не відлучати  від участі у святі дітей, які пропустили підготовку до нього  з певних причин, малоактивних і невпевнених. 
Під час підготовки до фізкультурного свята необхідно  розробити сценарій, розподілити обов’язки щодо оформлення місця проведення, підготувати музичний супровід, атрибутику, костюми, призи і нагороди тощо. При розробці сценарію особлива увага приділяється сюрпризним моментам, показовим номерам, церемонії урочистого відкриття і закриття свята, підбиттю підсумків, врученню призів і подарунків.
Підготовка дітей до свята розпочинається заздалегідь і здійснюється впродовж усього освітнього процесу (на музичних, фізкультурних заняттях, під час ранкової гімнастики,  ігор, самостійної рухової діяльності, індивідуальної роботи тощо). Неприпустимими є багаторазові масові репетиції повного ходу свята.
Фізкультурні розваги проводяться, починаючи з раннього віку (3-й рік життя) один-два рази на місяць, переважно у другій половині дня. Тривалість фізкультурних розваг для дітей раннього віку – 15-20 хв., молодшого – 20-35 хв., старшого віку – 35-40 хв. Місцем їх проведення може бути фізкультурна чи музична зала, групова кімната, фізкультурний чи ігровий майданчик, лісова або паркова галявина, берег водоймища тощо. Обов’язковим є участь кожної дитини в розвазі. Щоб забезпечити оптимальні фізичні, психічні, емоційні навантаження,  плануючи розваги передбачається раціональне чергування ігор з різними ступенями навантаження,  колективних, масових – з іграми підгрупами чи індивідуальними (конкурси, атракціони), складніших за правилами, руховими завданнями ігор – з простішими, розважального характеру. У фізкультурних розвагах для дітей старшого дошкільного віку можуть переважати естафети, конкурси, атракціони, а також використовуватися ігри та вправи спортивного характеру. 
Дні здоров’я організовуються один раз на місяць, починаючи з 3-го року життя. Цей день насичується різноманітними формами: загартувальні та лікувально-профілактичні процедури, дитячий туризм,  фізкультурне свято або розвага, самостійна рухова діяльність, рухливі ігри на прогулянках, фізкультурні заняття  тощо. Більшість з них бажано проводити на свіжому повітрі. 
 У день здоров’я вся освітня робота пов’язується з темою здоров’я та здорового способу життя (бесіди, читання художньої літератури, ігрова, пізнавальна, трудова, самостійна художня діяльність тощо). Програма дня здоров’я передбачає як загальні для всього дошкільного закладу заходи, так і  розраховані  на кожну вікову групу.
Тижні фізкультури організовуються так як і дні здоров’я, проводяться  щоквартально. Програма розраховується на кілька днів.
Самостійна рухова діяльність як форма активізації рухового режиму проводиться з дітьми щодня під час ранкового прийому, денної та вечірньої прогулянок тощо. Вона може розгортатися як у приміщенні, так і на майданчику.
Організовуючи самостійну рухову діяльність, слід враховувати  індивідуальні особливості здоров’я і фізичний розвиток, функціональні можливості організму конкретної дитини.  
Неодмінні умови: систематична попередня робота з дітьми з метою формування у них необхідного рухового досвіду, врахування рівня фізичної підготовки, обізнаності про техніку виконання рухів,  правил рухливих ігор та способів взаємодії між учасниками, призначення і використання фізкультурного й спортивного інвентарю, обладнання тощо; створення предметного оточення, яке б спонукало дітей до рухової діяльності, конкретизувало її зміст, забезпечувало динамічну зміну самостійних занять вправами та іграми залежно від інтересу, бажань, задумів вихованців. Доцільно періодично змінювати пропонований набір обладнання та інвентарю, вносити нові компоненти до предметного оточення, забезпечити дітям можливість вільного доступу до обраних предметів та використання їх у самостійній руховій діяльності, не заважаючи  інших дітям.

----------


## нинчик

продолжение   Під час самостійної рухової діяльності дошкільнят педагоги мають передбачити застосування прийомів, які б сприяли її розгортанню, надавали їй організаційної стрункості й змістовності (наприклад: допомогти дітям з’ясувати задум діяльності, вибрати вправи чи ігри, потрібний інвентар, підготувати місце для самостійних рухів тощо). Щоб забезпечити оптимальні фізичні навантаження, важливо чергувати самостійні рухові дії дітей за видом чи способом руху, ступенем навантажень та активні рухи з короткочасним відпочинком, мотивуючи вчасну зміну динамічних занять і статичних положень. 
        Індивідуальна робота з фізичного виховання проводиться у вільний час, відведений для самостійної діяльності дітей, індивідуально або з  підгрупами по двоє - четверо дітей. Мета – ознайомлення, поглиблене розучування і закріплення навичок їх виконання, усунення відставань у розвитку фізичних якостей. Враховуючи стан здоров’я, фізичний розвиток, підготовленість та інтереси дітей, педагог визначає мету індивідуальної роботи, добірку потрібного обладнання, інвентарю.        
Заняття
Заняття розглядаються як цілеспрямована та унормована форма організованої навчально-пізнавальної діяльності з фізичної культури та формування основ здорового способу життя. Вони дають змогу систематично, послідовно формувати, закріплювати й удосконалювати рухові вміння та навички, розвивати фізичні якості, давати дітям спеціальні знання та прищеплювати потребу в повсякденних заняттях фізичною культурою,  оптимізувати рухову діяльність.
        Організоване навчання у формі фізкультурних занять проводиться, починаючи з третього року життя. Тривалість занять для дітей раннього віку – 15-20 хв., молодшого – 20-30 хв., старшого -30-40 хв. 
        Тривалість частин заняття (вступної, підготовчої, основної і заключної) та обсяг матеріалу не постійні, вони змінюються  залежно від освітніх завдань, умов проведення заняття.
        Обов’язкові умови проведення занять з фізичної культури: вологе прибирання зали, провітрювання приміщення, підготовка фізкультурного обладнання  та інвентарю. Обладнання та інвентар мають бути безпечними у використанні, естетично привабливими та відповідати віку вихованцям за розмірами, вагою тощо. Одяг та взуття дітей добираються з урахуванням місця проведення занять і пори року. 
        За освітніми завданнями, співвідношенням нового і знайомого програмового матеріалу фізкультурні заняття поділяють на:
- мішані (подається новий руховий матеріал та закріплюються раніше набуті уміння і навички; співвідношення знайомого та нового матеріалу на таких заняттях складає 3:1 або 4:1);
- заняття на закріплення й удосконалення рухових вмінь і навичок, або тренувальні (будується на більш або менш  знайомих вправах); 
- контрольні (проводяться за потребою в кінці місяця або кварталу, півріччя з метою перевірки рівня сформованості рухових умінь і навичок, спеціальних знань,  розвитку фізичних якостей тощо). 
        За змістом рухових завдань і методикою проведення розрізняють:
- комплексні, або інтегровані, мішані (включають стройові, загальнорозвивальні вправи, основні рухи, рухливі ігри та інші види фізичних вправ; проводяться з використанням комплексу наочних, словесних, практичних методів і прийомів навчання залежно від віку дітей);  
- сюжетні (будуються, як правило, за типовою структурою, але у формі «рухової розповіді», де всі рухові завдання пов’язані спільним сюжетом і виконуються в цікавих ігрових ситуаціях, на імітаціях тощо);
- ігрові (всі освітні завдання розв’язуються лише з допомогою ігор (3-5): спочатку проводяться 1-2 гри малої і середньої рухливості, потім – 1-2 гри великої рухливості, на  закінчення – малорухлива гра; ігри добираються так, щоб за руховим змістом вони відповідали змісту всіх структурних частин типового заняття; проводяться на закріплення набутих рухових навичок або з контрольною метою);
- домінантні (акцентовані на реалізацію певних освітніх завдань, застосуванні певних засобів фізичного розвитку тощо, наприклад: заняття на розвиток швидкісно-силових якостей, або на оволодіння елементами спортивної гри чи вправи, або заняття з переважним використанням певного виду фізкультурного обладнання, інвентарю тощо).
        Фізкультурні заняття є щоденними:
- двічі на тиждень вони  проводяться у відведений для цього час у фізкультурній залі або на майданчику (за сприятливої погоди у період з квітня до жовтня);
- в інші дні тижня проводяться два заняття фізичними вправами на свіжому повітрі  під час денних прогулянок (у всі пори року за сприятливих погодних умов) та один  раз на тиждень проводиться похід за межі дошкільного закладу, якщо є відповідні природні умови для організації елементарного дитячого туризму.
        Заняття на свіжому повітрі проводить вихователь групи або інструктор з фізичної культури з допомогою вихователя. До їх проведення, як і до занять в залі, можуть залучатися  музичний керівник, помічник вихователя.  
        Усі заняття на свіжому повітрі мають таку саму тривалість, що й заняття у залі. Проте якщо вони проводяться у холодну погоду або з ухилом на оволодіння елементами спортивних ігор чи вправ їхня тривалість може дещо збільшуватися (до 5 хвилин). Оскільки ці заняття проводяться під час проведення прогулянок, то важливо правильно обрати період їх проведення: в холодну погоду їх доцільно організовувати під кінець перебування дітей на повітрі, щоб запобігти переохолодженню організму після отриманих фізичних навантажень; у теплу пору такі заняття варто розпочати через 10-15 (до 20) хвилин після виходу на майданчик, щоб діти встигли адаптуватися до погодних умов і щоб фізіологічні показники – частота пульсу й дихання – досягли належного для активної рухової діяльності рівня.
        Особливої уваги педагогів і медичного персоналу потребує забезпечення оптимальних загальних навантажень на дітей у процесі фізкультурних занять.
        Загальні навантаження –  сукупність фізичних, психічних та емоційних навантажень на дітей під час занять з фізичної культури. 
        Фізичні навантаження –  величина впливу фізичних вправ, виконуваних під час занять, на функціональну діяльність усіх органів та систем дитячого організму. Пік таких навантажень має припадати на рухливу гру в основній частині заняття.
        Для регулювання (збільшення або зменшення) фізичних навантажень можна включати до змісту занять складніші чи простіші вправи (найістотніше навантаження на організм забезпечує робота великих, а не дрібних груп м’язів); змінювати їх кількість та дозування, темп виконання, амплітуду, кількісні параметри рухів (висоту, довжину тощо) та інвентарю (вагу чи розмір предметів). Важливо стежити за ступенем напруження м’язів при виконанні;  скорочувати паузи між вправами, простою дітей за рахунок попередньої підготовки розмітки, обладнання та продумування способів оперативної розстановки/прибирання обладнання, роздачі/збирання інвентарю, раціональну організацію дітей на виконання рухів, доцільний добір методів і прийомів роботи з вихованцями.
         Психічні навантаження –  вплив фізичних вправ під час занять на психіку дітей (увагу, пам’ять, мислення, сприймання, уяву, волю тощо.). Найбільше психічне навантаження має припадати на початок основної частини заняття, коли розучуються нові чи виконуються найбільш складні за технікою, недостатньо засвоєні дітьми вправи з основних рухів. 
        Регулювати рівень психічних навантажень, запобігати перевантаженню дитячої пам’яті, мислення, уваги, сприймання, уяви допоможуть: раціональне поєднання нового і знайомого, добре й недостатньо засвоєного програмового матеріалу; періодична зміна або оновлення обстановки, середовища, місця проведення занять (обладнання, атрибутів та інвентарю; перенесення занять із зали на майданчики, у природні умови); насичення занять відповідною  поставленим освітнім завданням кількістю практичних методів та ігрових прийомів; активізація пізнавальної, мислительної діяльності дітей.        
        Емоційні навантаження визначаються величиною впливу фізичних вправ на емоційний стан, настрій дітей. Максимальне емоційне навантаження, зазвичай, припадає на рухливу гру в основній частині заняття. 
        Регулюванню емоційних навантажень у ході занять з фізичної культури допоможуть бадьорий, діловий, при цьому доброзичливий тон, активність педагога; домірні й педагогічно виправдані заохочення дітей до рухів; естетично привабливі, різноманітні посібники у достатній кількості), проте надмір їх на одному занятті призводить до психологічної втоми); музичний супровід певних частин заняття; улюблені вправи та ігри дітей тощо.
        Оптимальне поєднання всіх навантажень забезпечує більш високу працездатність дитячого організму й не викликає у дітей перевтоми. Помірна втома активізує відновлювальні процеси в організмі, пожвавлює темпи та поліпшує показники фізичного розвитку.     
        Педагоги мають стежити за зовнішніми ознаками реакції дітей на запропоновані їм  загальні навантаження, як от: колір шкіри обличчя, спітнілість чола, щік, голови, спини, спосіб і ритмічність дихання (через ніс або рот, поява задишки), якість виконання рухів, стан постави, дисципліна, рівень дитячої уваги, інтересу, млявість чи надмірна рухливість тощо. За перших ознак перевтоми або передчасної втоми, слід вжити заходів щодо їх запобігання й підтримання здорового тонусу: внести зміни у зміст заняття, методику його проведення, дозування вправ, ввести додаткові паузи для відпочинку тощо, стосовно всієї групи, підгрупи чи окремих дітей. Основний показник реакції організму на загальні навантаження - частота пульсу. Проводячи пульсометрію у дітей, слід враховувати таку орієнтовну динаміку зміни частоти пульсу порівняно зі станом спокою: упродовж вступної частини заняття вона зростає на 10-15%,  підготовчої – на 20-25%,  під кінець основної – на 60-80%, у заключній частині знижується приблизно до рівня вступної, а повертається до норми через 3-5 хвилин після завершення заняття.
        З  регулюванням навантажень тісно пов’язані  загальна і моторна щільність фізкультурних занять.
        Загальна щільність заняття – це відношення педагогічно виправданого часу до тривалості всього заняття. Педагогічно виправданим є час, відведений педагогом на пояснення і роз’яснення, показ дій, вказівки, зауваження, заохочення, оцінки, допоміжні дії (шикування і перешикування дітей, роздача і збирання атрибутів, установка й прибирання обладнання), безпосереднє виконання вправ дітьми тощо. Час, витрачений на розмови з колегами, недоцільні пояснення та повчання, довгі бесіди, аналіз дій і поведінки дітей, довготривале очікування ними своєї черги при час виконання вправ чи при підготовці місця заняття, обладнання й інвентарю, зайві перешикування, повороти тощо, є педагогічно невиправданим і при визначенні загальної щільності занять не враховується. Тому всі ключові моменти організації та проведення занять слід ретельно продумувати, щоби  час занять був педагогічно виправданим, а відтак загальна щільність занять наближалася до 100%.
        Моторна щільність розглядається як відношення часу, проведеного дітьми у русі, до тривалості заняття. Вона визначається методом індивідуального хронометражу і має орієнтовні вікові норми: для дітей 4-го року життя – 55-60 (до 65)%,  5-го року життя – 60-65 (до 70)%,  6-го року життя – 65-70 (до 75)%, для 7-го року життя – 70-75 (до 80)%. Ці показники можуть коливатися у зазначених межах, оскільки залежать від ряду чинників: типу заняття (наприклад, моторна щільність мішаних занять менша, ніж занять-тренувань), складності рухів, ступеня їх засвоєння, рівня рухової підготовленості, організованості дітей  та ін.
        Існують  різні шляхи регулювання моторної щільності занять, а саме:
- вибір раціональних способів організації дітей для виконання рухів та доцільне поєднання різних способів організації впродовж заняття. При цьому слід ураховувати, що фронтальний спосіб організації забезпечує моторну щільність на рівні 75-88%, груповий – 66-75%, потоковий –  62-70%, змінний – 58-66%, спосіб колового тренування – 72-84%, індивідуальний – 18-24%;
- поєднання вправ з основних рухів у комплекси-зв’язки (особливо зручне при потоковому, змінному, іноді – при індивідуальному, груповому способах організації);
- заповнення пауз під час очікування дітьми своєї черги або при зміні обладнання простими додатковими руховими завданнями, які не потребують ретельного контролю  дорослого;
- розміщення й максимальне (можливо, багатоцільове) використання на занятті великого і дрібного обладнання;
- забезпечення достатньої кількості посібників та інвентарю, використання обладнання, зручного для одночасного виконання одних і тих самих рухів дітьми (це дає змогу уникнути довгих очікування дітьми своєї черги);
- педагогічно виправдане застосування словесних і наочних прийомів (передусім пояснень, показу, оцінок тощо);
- організація виконання рухів під рахунок або музичний супровід (йдеться про рухи, які можна виконувати у загальному ритмі й темпі, наприклад: ходьбу, біг, підскоки, загальнорозвивальні вправи).   
        Окрім занять з фізичної культури, у дошкільних навчальних закладах, де є басейни, проводять   заняття з плавання, що є унікальним засобом впливу на організм дитини, вдосконалення рухів, розвиток фізичної витривалості, самостійності, наполегливості тощо. 
        Приміщення критих басейнів мають бути обладнані вентиляцією, достатньо освітлені, прибрані. В них має підтримуватись належний температурний режим: температура повітря в басейні +24˚+28˚, у роздягальнях і душових +25˚+26˚, температура води – в межах +26˚+29˚. У початковий період навчання плавання температура води в басейні може бути дещо вищою (до +30˚+32˚). 
        Басейни обладнуються спеціальним інвентарем для безпеки занять з плавання, а також іграшками та обладнанням для навчання елементів плавання.
        Навчання плавання у дошкільних закладах може розпочинатися з третього року життя. Найдоцільніший час для занять: до сніданку – з 7-30 до 8-30, після сніданку –  з 9-30 до 12-30, після денного сну – з 15-15 до 17-30. При цьому враховується, що заняття з плавання можна проводити не раніше, ніж через  30-40 хв. після їди та не пізніше ніж за 1,5-2 години до нічного сну і не за рахунок перебування дітей на свіжому повітрі. 
        Заняття з плавання проводяться двічі на тиждень. У ці дні не плануються звичайні фізкультурні заняття та заняття фізичними вправами під час денних прогулянок.
        Заняття з плавання організуються з окремими підгрупами дітей: 3-й рік життя – по 5-6 дітей, 4-й рік – по 8-10, 5-7-й роки життя – по 10- 12 дітей.
        Перші заняття  короткотривалі – 5-7 хв.   Поступово їхню тривалість  для дітей 3-го року життя доводять до 10-15 хв., для  4-го року –  10-20 хв., для 5-го року - до 20-25 хв., для дітей старших дошкільників –  до 30 (40) хв.   Заняттям в басейні мають обов’язково передувати гігієнічні процедури.
        Навчання елементів плавання відповідно до програмових вимог організуються поетапно й спрямовані   на реалізацію певних завдань, а саме:: 
- І етап (3-4-й роки життя) – ознайомлення дітей з водою та її властивостями, освоєння у воді; 
- ІІ етап (4-5-й роки життя) – набуття дітьми умінь і навичок, які допомагають почуватися у воді впевнено (спливати, лежати на воді, ковзати по ній, видихати у воду, розплющувати очі у воді тощо);
- ІІІ етап (6-7-й роки життя) – навчання плавання певним способом та правильним узгодженням рухів рук, ніг і дихання, починаючи з полегшених способів (наприклад, плавання кролем на грудях і спині без виносу рук);
- ІV етап (старший дошкільний та молодший шкільний вік) – засвоєння і вдосконалення техніки різних спортивних способів плавання, простих поворотів та старту  у воду, плавання на „глибокій” воді. 
        Типова структура заняття з плавання:
- розминка (з ходьбою, пробіжками, комплексом загальнорозвивальних вправ, підготовчими до плавання вправами на суші); якщо ж немає місця для „сухого” плавання, розминка проводиться у воді;
- вправи на пересування (з ходьбою, бігом, підскоками), освоєння у воді (занурювання, затримка дихання, видихи у воду, відкривання очей у воді, спливання тощо);
- спеціальні вправи на опанування певного способу плавання засвоєння рухів рук, ніг, узгодження рухів тощо),  рухливі ігри у воді з використанням уже засвоєних умінь;
- вільне плавання.  
        Плавання - специфічна спортивна вправа, оскільки плавець виконує всі рухи у горизонтальному, безопорному положенні. Тому на виконання вправ, спрямованих на вивчення і вдосконалення цього положення, має відводитися 80% часу основної частини заняття ( включаючи ігри, естафети, розваги). 
        Підсумком проведеної роботи з навчання плавання є свята  чи розваги на воді (один-два рази на рік). 
Робота дошкільного навчального закладу в цілому має спрямовуватися на підтримку, збереження та розвиток здорового способу життя дошкільників, формування мотивації здорового способу життя. З огляду на це, дітей треба ознайомлювати з  поняттями про гігієну тіла, гігієну діяльності; здоров’я і хвороби, зовнішність, тіло, основні органи, а також про статеву ідентифікацію та диференціацію, розвиток організму, безпеку організму та діяльності. При цьому важливо дотримуватися принципів послідовності, систематичності, індивідуального підходу. Така робота проводиться в процесі всієї життєдіяльності дітей у дошкільному на
вчальному закладі.

----------


## кимким

Девочки, нужна интересная идея для подарка к 23 февраля. :Tender:

----------


## leonora_

*нинчик*, Нина, спасибо большое за помощь![IMG]http://s9.******info/4763030c16b495506fea1c851df62397.gif[/IMG]




> Девочки, нужна интересная идея для подарка к 23 февраля.


Я хочу на 8 Марта сделать календари с портретом детей (подписать), а на другой стороне сделать отпечаток ладоньки или ввиде тюльпана. На этом сайте есть и к 23 февраля открытки. Вставляются прямо онлайн и сохранять надо в хорошем качестве. http://www.kinderyata.ru/search/23%20февраля/

----------


## Lidusya

*buba_nata*, спасибо большое!! Про воспитателя, находящегося "онлайн" даже дома - хорошая идея!




> И тут уж можно сценку (реаль 2020) из будущего (уже известную)


А что Вы имели в виду под "уже известную"? Ее где-то можно посмотреть?

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, я вообще музыкальный руководитель, но нам методист сказала сделать экологическую тропу в детском саду. для начала хотя бы схематически на бумаге. Воспитатели молчат, , пожалуйста, что включает в себя экологическая тропа и как она должна выглядеть???? Очень жду Вашей помощи


Производила "раскопки" в своем "капитошки" и нашла материал ДАЖЕ ОЧЕНЬ НИЧЕГО, чей сказать  могу Рыжова Н.А., а вот где взяла нет (не помню, всегда ругаю себя за то, что не подписываю, но воз и ныне там...) - ссылка будет тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...11#post4292411

----------


## buba_nata

> *buba_nata* А что Вы имели в виду под "уже известную"? Ее где-то можно посмотреть?


Просто сценарий на эту тему встречала на многих форумах воспитателей... А вот где именно не помню, у себя посмотрела - нет. У нас был юбилей сада, не наш, мы там были гостями, и вот там сценарий был повторен слова в слова, я наверно после юбилея его удалила...

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, нужна интересная идея для подарка к 23 февраля.


Ленчик, глянь, может что и понравится... http://xn--2-8sbxpv.xn--p1ai/index.p...3-/281--23-23-
http://detpodelki.ru/

----------


## orlova

Девочки, для открытого занятия ищу русскую народную сказку в обработке Сергея Кузьмина "Храбрый мышонок". Он на листике путешествовал. Может у кого есть текст сказки? Буду очень благодарна за любую помощь!!!!!!

----------


## pedagogovna

а здесь нет? http://1detskie-book.ru/22964-xrabryj-myshonok.html
http://kniga-rus-16.ru/22108-xrabryj-myshonok.html 
http://read.ru/id/488949/ здесь 3 страницы



> Сергея Кузьмина "Храбрый мышонок"

----------


## Алена345

*Девочки помогите создать доклады на темы:" Особливості предметно- просторового середовища в літній період".
Та другий доклад :" Розвиток комунікативних здібностей дітей молодшого дошкільного віку засобами театрально - ігрової діяльності."*

----------


## po4emy4ka

> " Розвиток комунікативних здібностей дітей молодшого дошкільного віку засобами театрально - ігрової діяльності."


есть только на русском языке 
*Развитие коммуникативных способностей детей младшего дошкольного возраста средствами театрально-игровой деятельности*  http://festival.1september.ru/articles/415193/
http://uadocs.exdat.com/docs/index-152370.html - *ТЕАТРАЛІЗОВАНІ ІГРИ ЯК ЗАСІБ РОЗВИТКУ ДІАЛОГІЧНОГО МОВЛЕННЯ ДІТЕЙ*
*Реферат на тему Розвиток творчих здібностей дошкільників у театрально-ігровій діяльності* - http://clck.yandex.ru/redir/AiuY0DBW...ru&mc=3184&i=3

можно еще покопаться, но я все равно сильно смысл не уловлю и на украинском не помогу переделать. может хоть это сгодится?

----------


## Алена345

> можно еще покопаться, но я все равно сильно смысл не уловлю и на украинском не помогу переделать. может хоть это сгодится?


Спасибо Инночка, если, что накопаете скидывайте ссылки я переведу если на русском, ничего страшного.

----------


## buba_nata

> Спасибо Инночка, если, что накопаете скидывайте ссылки я переведу если на русском, ничего страшного.


Я перестала интересоваться, если просят на украинском, думала что и нужно на украинском... Языка совсем не знаю, а время на перевод просьб тратить лень.. 
А вот материала по театральной деятельности много, все на русском....
Если вам подходит и на русском пишите просьбу на русском и ремарку делайте, что желательно на украинском, тогда все поймут и быстрее помогут...
Вот http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...16#post4302316
если нужно еще выложу...

----------


## dendav

Здравствуйте. Может попадались кому-нибудь толковые материалы по поролонопластике в детском саду? Кое-что я сама нашла, но почти всё сложное, для более старших деток. Мне на сайт присылали немного, но хотелось бы чего-то "эдакого".

----------


## kssisa

Девочки, помогите! Ищу любой материал по теме:" Развитие интереса у младших дошкольников к театрализованной деятельности".

----------


## strelka_64

> Здравствуйте. Может попадались кому-нибудь толковые материалы по поролонопластике в детском саду? Кое-что я сама нашла, но почти всё сложное, для более старших деток. Мне на сайт присылали немного, но хотелось бы чего-то "эдакого".


http://vospitatel.com.ua/zaniatia/iz...oplastika.html
http://raduga.edu.ru/photo/20
http://www.proshkolu.ru/user/isaeva-...7/file/721726/

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, помогите! Ищу любой материал по теме:" Развитие интереса у младших дошкольников к театрализованной деятельности".


http://www.ivalex.vistcom.ru/konsultac141.htm
http://www.bestreferat.ru/referat-205509.html
http://detsad140.ucoz.ru/index/razvi...o_vozrasta/0-9
http://r35.tambov.gov.ru/detsad/7/7449.html

----------


## po4emy4ka

> толковые материалы по поролонопластике в детском саду?


http://raduga.edu.ru/photo/20-2-0-0-2
http://rbrono.narod.ru/news-dou.htm
http://video.mail.ru/inbox/irony/2824?page=2
посмотрела и сама в восторгах. думаю, что мои ссылки не помогут в работе с малышами, но натолкнут на мысли.

----------


## kssisa

Девочки, нужны презентации (педагогический инновационный  проект) по теме : "Формирование привития здорового образа жизни младшим дошкольникам". У кого есть поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, нужны презентации (педагогический инновационный проект) по теме : "Формирование привития здорового образа жизни младшим дошкольникам". У кого есть поделитесь, пожалуйста!


http://mistergid.ru/children/metodik...ogo-obRaz.html

----------


## dendav

*po4emy4ka, strelka_64* - спасибо. Зайцы просто замечательные, сама хочу попробовать сделать. *strelka_64* - вы дали ссылку на мой же сайт. Я знаю автора книги из которой взят материал, он обещал как-то сделать пособие для самых маленьких, но пока руки не дошли.

----------


## strelka_64

> strelka_64 - вы дали ссылку на мой же сайт. Я знаю автора книги из которой взят материал, он обещал как-то сделать пособие для самых маленьких, но пока руки не дошли.


Извините, пожалуйста. Но я думаю, что другим тоже будет интересно.

----------


## Королёк

*Девочки,  помогите,   пожалуйста  найти  конспекты  занятий   по  Фэмпу   6 - 7лет   Морозова-Пушкарёва(КРО)    ИЛИ   Помораева  .  Искала  везде,но  рабочие  ссылки   блокирует   вирусник.    Очень    нужно   для  планов!!!! Буду  очень  благодарна  !!!!*

----------


## pedagogovna

> конспекты занятий по Фэмпу 6 - 7лет Морозова-Пушкарёва(КРО) ИЛИ Помораева


Королёк, а вы кем работаете? воспитателем? тогда вам можно и других авторов- книги Морозова-Пушкарёва-это для ЗПР, из сразу блокируют издатели, у меня есть отрывки...
Если учитель-дефектолог- ищите в Логобурге, там есть, недавно выкладывали.
А в массовой группе вам подойдут эти конспекты http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=132735&page=7 там "Конспекты занятий по математике для подготовительной группы." оч. хорошая книга Автор Хамидулдина и другие
или вот Н. Л. Куваева, Ю. В. Микляева - Конспекты занятий по математике. Комплексные и интегрированные занятия в ДОУ

----------


## MakaRock

Девочки,подскажите пожалуста, как написать характеристику группы, нужно для аттестации(прошу для коллеги-воспитателя)? Можно в личку.Спасибо.

----------


## Королёк

> Королёк, а вы кем работаете? воспитателем? тогда вам можно и других авторов- книги Морозова-Пушкарёва-это для ЗПР, из сразу блокируют издатели, у меня есть отрывки...
> Если учитель-дефектолог- ищите в Логобурге, там есть, недавно выкладывали.
> А в массовой группе вам подойдут эти конспекты http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=132735&page=7 там "Конспекты занятий по математике для подготовительной группы." оч. хорошая книга Автор Хамидулдина и другие
> или вот Н. Л. Куваева, Ю. В. Микляева - Конспекты занятий по математике. Комплексные и интегрированные занятия в ДОУ


   Оксана    Степановна,  я  работаю в коррекционном   дет  саду   муз  руком,   математика   у  нас  по   Морозовой,сказали  что  подойдёт и  Пушкарёва,только на  момент   написания  планов  этих  книг  ещё  не было,  методисты   бесконечно  меняются   и   не  помогают в  этом  вопросе. Если  можно,   хоть  отрывочки    из  этих  книг!!!!

----------


## pedagogovna

Королёк, Вам подойдет Методические рекомендации «Раз – ступенька, два – ступенька…»
(конспекты занятий для старшей и подготовительной группы) выкладывала Елена, Кимким 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=132735&page=1 , пост 15 Это подходит для  детей с ЗПР. Я могу выслать отрывки-но они вряд ли пригодятся как части-нужно в системе -ведь там перспективный план

----------


## kssisa

Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста. Пишу инновационный проект на тему: Формирование привития здорового образа жизни в 1 младшей группе".  И не знаю какую инновационность ( нововедение) написать? Какая может быть в этой области новизна в работе?

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки,подскажите пожалуста, как написать характеристику группы, нужно для аттестации(прошу для коллеги-воспитателя)? Можно в личку.Спасибо.


Выставила свой паспорт - характеристику группы http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...41#post4318241, может по ней попробуете написать...

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста! Пишу инновационную презентацию (проект) на тему:"Формирование привития здорового образа жизни у детей 1 младшей группы". И не знаю какую новизну ( инновацию) можно можно добавить? Привития здорового образа жизни средствами кукольного театра будет новизной?


Инновация, допустим, использование ИКТ в привитии ЗОЖ - презентации по стихам, сказкам на эту тему, приход различных героев во время разговора на эту тему и т.д.
Использование алгоритмов, начальная стадия мнемотехники, полностью состоящих из цветных картинок.
Тот же самый кукольный театр, но только в ауди исполнение, когда вы показываете, а голоса героев, в исполнении нескольких "артистов", звуки на заднем фоне записаны на пленку или диск.... 
Так же при подготовки этой презентации, вам нужно затронуть вопрос о работе с родителями на эту тему, тут так же можно про ИКТ смело вставлять...

----------


## Фрося

Девочки, добрый день. У нас в районе объявили конкурс среды по ПДД. Помогите, пожалуйста, нестандартными идеями. В ответ делюсь находкой наших воспитателей: обрезки стеновых пластиковых панелей (есть у многих родителей после ремонтов) обклеить самоклейкой, имитирующей траву, гравий, песок и т.д., на черном цвете нанести дорожную разметку. Дети по желанию их состыковывают и расставляют знаки, животных и т.д.

----------


## александ

Девочки, пожалуйста помогите! Нужно срочно провести "Майстер-клас по екологічному вихованню з батьками"
Большое спасибо! :Girl Blum2:  :Yes4:

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, пожалуйста помогите! Нужно срочно провести "Майстер-клас по екологічному вихованню з батьками"
> Большое спасибо!


На русском языке, не знаю, надо или нет:
http://doshkolniki.org/ekologiya/61-...hkolnikov.html
http://dou.obraz-studio.ru/?p=527 памятка(можно раздать в конце)

----------


## irinkka

Здравствуйте, коллеги! прошу помощи у кого есть материал (любой, на русском, на украинском) по песочной терапии, поделитесь пожалуйста!!!

----------


## strelka_64

> Здравствуйте, коллеги! прошу помощи у кого есть материал (любой, на русском, на украинском) по песочной терапии, поделитесь пожалуйста!!!


Вам сюда   http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133313

----------


## valentina70

Человек, играющий в песок. Динамичная песочная терапия
Год: 2010
Автор: Эль Г. Н.
Жанр: арт-терапия
Издательство: СПб.: Речь
ISBN: 5-9268-0536-8
Язык: Русский
Формат: DjVu, DOC, PDF
Качество: Сканированные страницы, OCR слой
Количество страниц: 208
Описание: Книга представляет собой пособие для практического психолога в организации кабинета психологической разгрузки и консультировании с использованием песочной терапии. В книге описаны стратегия психотерапевта, символические значения песочного поля и миниатюрных фигурок, способы ведения консультаций, а также оборудование кабинета.
Практика использования арт-терапии, в частности, песочной терапии, говорит о том, как творческое отношение к себе, к своей жизни способствует развитию человека, открывает то, что было закрыто, освобождает энергию, закованную комплексами, направляет человека на его собственный путь с использованием его собственных сил. Почувствовав пульс своего сердца, человек приобретает самый верный ориентир и ком-пас для своей жизни.
http://dump.ru/file/5621870

----------


## valentina70

Чудеса на песке. Практикум по песочной терапии
Зинкевич-Евстигнеева Т.Д.Чудеса на песке. Практикум по песочной терапии
http://dump.ru/file/5621906

----------


## buba_nata

> Человек, играющий в песок. Динамичная песочная терапия
> http://dump.ru/file/5621870





> Чудеса на песке. Практикум по песочной терапии
> Зинкевич-Евстигнеева Т.Д.Чудеса на песке. Практикум по песочной терапии
> http://dump.ru/file/5621906


Уважаемая valentina70, мне очень жаль если ваши ссылки затеряются среди различных просьб (книги действительно хорошие), выставите тоже самое в конкретной теме по песочной терапии, если понадобится вдруг, мы будем знать где искать. Да и эту тему "засорять" не хочется, а другие темы по вопросам нужно расширять.
Просьба ко всем (из личного опыта), выставляйте ссылки на ответы по соответствующим темам, а в ответе пишите адрес (ссылку) на тему где полный ответ.

----------


## Маришка

Коллеги, я уже обращалась к вам с вопросом по гуманной педагогике, наверно не заметили....  :Tu:  Городские методисты продолжают нас одолевать этой педагогикой! Наработок нет нигде, а если и есть то очень мало. Вообще-то мне кажется это работа психолога, может и не права. Но в том виде, котором они хотят - точно. Занятие мы уже провели, теперь нужно показать гуманность в окружающей среде..... Помогите, Христа ради, чем сможете!

----------


## pedagogovna

http://www.p-lib.ru/pedagogika/slast...astenin69.html 



> гуманность в окружающей среде.


а вы что, по их мнению раньше не гуманными были?
http://kotikit.ru/qanda/ekologichesk...-doshkolnikov/
http://gumannaja-pedagogika.ru/ 
здесь поищите на форуме http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130135&page=10

----------


## valentina70

> Уважаемая valentina70, мне очень жаль если ваши ссылки затеряются среди различных просьб (книги действительно хорошие), выставите тоже самое в конкретной теме по песочной терапии, если понадобится вдруг, мы будем знать где искать. Да и эту тему "засорять" не хочется, а другие темы по вопросам нужно расширять.
> Просьба ко всем (из личного опыта), выставляйте ссылки на ответы по соответствующим темам, а в ответе пишите адрес (ссылку) на тему где полный ответ.


ок, всё исправила. :Blush2:

----------


## Маришка

> а вы что, по их мнению раньше не гуманными были?


Наверно - нет...     Чем больше я работаю над этой темой, тем больше удивляюсь!
 Спасибо за ссылки, Все сейчас внимательно изучу. :Ok:

----------


## irinkka

valentina70, у меня не открывается ни одна книга

----------


## valentina70

> valentina70, у меня не открывается ни одна книга


Книги перенесены в тему "Песочная терапия в работе с дошкольниками", формат книги -Чудеса на песке. Практикум по песочной терапии-pdf
Эль Г. Н. Человек, играющий в песок. Динамичная пе.-djvu
*ВСЁ ОТКРЫВАЕТСЯ, Я ПРОВЕРИЛА*

----------


## kssisa

Девочки, подскажите, пожалуйста, беседа с родителями вечером сколько минут должна длиться?

----------


## buba_nata

> Коллеги, я уже обращалась к вам с вопросом по гуманной педагогике, наверно не заметили....  Городские методисты продолжают нас одолевать этой педагогикой! Наработок нет нигде, а если и есть то очень мало. Вообще-то мне кажется это работа психолога, может и не права. Но в том виде, котором они хотят - точно. Занятие мы уже провели, теперь нужно показать гуманность в окружающей среде..... Помогите, Христа ради, чем сможете!


Забила в поисковике "гуманная педагогика" (надо сказать у нас пока это еще не требуют и "не спрашивают") и вот http://vp-ch.ru/gumannaya-pedagogika
И вот цитата от туда "Гуманная педагогика прежде всего предлагает организовать жизнь ребёнка так, чтобы его энергия была направлена на созидательные занятия." 
"гуманно-личностная педагогика принимает классическую формулу, гласящую: ребенок не только готовится к жизни, но он уже живет." - это уже из другой статьи с сайта http://www.icr.su/rus/departments/human/ (хоть и про учителя, но понять и применить к себе можно)
И читала и читала.... И вот к чему пришла, среда осталась тажа, но вот "подход к ней" изменился (сарказм). Ну нравится нашим "высшим умам" заморочки нам устраивать... Думают видно, что времени у нас очень много...
Короче, без отступлений, что у вас есть конкретно по окружающей среде? У нас допустим, как раньше это называлось (считаю самое правильное название) зонирование, которое полностью описано в "Паспорте группы", что для чего и как. Исходя новым требованием убираем название зонирование и приписываем все гуманные принципы работы в них.
"Гуманное педагогическое мышление стремится объять необъятное и в этом сила образовательных систем и процессов, рожденных в его недрах." - это уже с   http://www.toroo.ru/humaneeducation/...education.html
И это действительно так (ха... объять необъятное)

----------


## Маришка

Спасибо, *buba_nata*. Вроде как все по старому - но с философским смыслом. Заковыка в том, что методист прийдет "смотреть гуманность в окружающей среде" больше объяснений не дала. Хочется, чтоб не застали в расплох. Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## maryya

Здравствуйте! Может я не здесь пишу, простите. Прощу помощи - в понедельник иду работать первый день в садик, группа 28 человек 3-4 года, сразу предупредили, что 2 ребенка требуют особого внимания, т. к. могут убежать, дерутся, кусаются. Подскажите как лучше познакомиться  детьми, как заинтересовать их. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Иннка

Не волнуйтесь, это же дети. главное дружелюбный настрой и любовь. Подготовьте интересную утреннюю встречу, включите музакальную разминку. Возьмите с собой воздушные шары и обыграйте свой приход с "волшебными шариками".Я делала так.Поищите на форуме, здесь все такие отличные идеи дают! Столько людей, столько разных, интересных мнений! Включите фантазию. 3-4 года, это прекрасный возраст, их легко увлечь. Будьте бдительны с особыми ребятами! Удачи Вам!!!!

----------


## elena-1972

Добрый вечер! Помогите пожалуйста, пишу контрольную работу по экологии, нужна тематика экскурсий с детьми старшей группы. Спасибо.

----------


## marina-ur

Добрый день, дорогие соседи-коллеги. я с форума муз. руков. Обращаюсь за помощью. Мне (моей коллеге нужен план работы по работе изо -кружка. Работает она реально, а вот с планированием у неё беда. 15 аттестовываться. Если кто может, помогите. Порылась у вас тут, не нашла.. Спасибо.

----------


## strelka_64

> Мне (моей коллеге нужен план работы по работе изо -кружка.


http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/risov...unyy-hudozhnik
http://www.detsadclub.ru/index.php/z...ye-volshebniki

----------


## yfnfif973

> Девочки, подскажите, пожалуйста, беседа с родителями вечером сколько минут должна длиться?


По-моему, беседу нельзя регламентировать. Все зависит от темы, цели беседы и обстоятельств.

----------


## yfnfif973

> Коллеги, я уже обращалась к вам с вопросом по гуманной педагогике, наверно не заметили....  Городские методисты продолжают нас одолевать этой педагогикой! Наработок нет нигде, а если и есть то очень мало. Вообще-то мне кажется это работа психолога, может и не права. Но в том виде, котором они хотят - точно. Занятие мы уже провели, теперь нужно показать гуманность в окружающей среде..... Помогите, Христа ради, чем сможете!


Поищите у Сухомлинского http://narod.ru/disk/42784661001.3f1...D0%BA.doc.html

----------


## kssisa

> По-моему, беседу нельзя регламентировать. Все зависит от темы, цели беседы и обстоятельств.


И я так же думаю. А заведующая в моем детском саду говорит, что беседа должна быть в пределах 20-40 минут. Права ли моя заведующая? А открытая беседа тоже не должна быть регламентирована?

----------


## irisa

Девчата, здраствуйте. Я с соседнего форума. Нам срочно нужно конструирование в подготовительной группе по теме "Зоопарк". Пожалуйста, откликнитесь. Заранее благодарны.

----------


## pedagogovna

http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/konst...besnyi-zoopark 
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...znmwLRhddLc5dA 
http://lib.rus.ec/b/112962/read
http://www.sad1077.ru/265.html

Только здесь



> конструирование в подготовительной группе по теме "Зоопарк

----------


## pedagogovna

http://solnushki.ru/content/неделька-африка Неделька "Африка" много идей
*для irisa*

----------


## buba_nata

> Девчата, здраствуйте. Я с соседнего форума. Нам срочно нужно конструирование в подготовительной группе по теме "Зоопарк". Пожалуйста, откликнитесь. Заранее благодарны.


Сам конспект не могу предложить, но вот есть такие стихи с сайта: (цитирую полностью)
"Очень интересные стихи-загадки про зоопарк написала Ася Сапир. Детям нравится наперегонки выкрикивать ответы, которые зарифмованы в самом стихотворении. 
К тому же эти стихи легко запоминаются, и посещая в очередной раз зоопарк, можно декламировать их у той или иной клетки (ну если конечно в вашем городе есть зоопарк, а в нем живут все ниже перечисленные звери). 

1.Серый маленький комок
вдруг пустился наутёк.
С ним попробуй поиграй-ка,
если очень трусит (зайка).

2.Пышный хвостик на бегу
изгибается в дугу.
В лапках шишка-скороспелка.
А зовут зверюшку (белка).

3.В тёплой сумке на брюшке,
в тёплом, маленьком мирке,
спит свернувшийся в клубок,
утомившийся сынок.
А проснётся, вновь игру
затевают поутру
сын и мама (кенгуру).

4.Вот какая незадача:
из породы я кошачьей,
но, с неволей не знакома,
не привыкла греться дома.
На кошачье слово «брысь»
рассердиться может (рысь).

5.Неуклюжий, косолапый,
я держу в передних лапах
мёд — любимейшую снедь,
потому зовусь (медведь).

6.Ног — четыре,
рук — четыре,
да вдобавок — гибкий хвост.
Здесь, в лесной моей квартире,
ловкость мне нужней, чем рост.
И девчонки, и мальчишки — все зовут меня (мартышка).

7.Да, на кошку я похожа:
грациозна и пригожа.
Я и ласкова, как кошка,
только злей её немножко.
Я и прыгать мастерица — полосатая (тигрица).

8.Величаво и красиво
он потряхивает гривой.
«Дайте мяса поскорей, — он рычит, — царю зверей!»
Чем же вызван царский гнев?
Очень голоден был (лев).

9.Средь зверей совсем особый:
вместо носа — гибкий хобот,
лопухам подобны уши,
ноги-тумбы держат тушу.
Никого он не боится:
ни акулы, ни тигрицы.
Лишь пред маленьким мышонком
страх огромный у (слонёнка).

10.«Как похожа на лошадку я:
холка, чёлка, шёрстка гладкая.
и совсем не виновата я,
что с рожденья полосатая», — как в саванне или в дебрях,
в зоопарке ходят (зебры)."

----------


## кимким

> И я так же думаю. А заведующая в моем детском саду говорит, что беседа должна быть в пределах 20-40 минут. Права ли моя заведующая? А открытая беседа тоже не должна быть регламентирована?


Если Вы с каждым родителем будете разговаривать по 20-40 минут... с кем в это время будут дети?

----------


## yfnfif973

> Девчата, здраствуйте. Я с соседнего форума. Нам срочно нужно конструирование в подготовительной группе по теме "Зоопарк". Пожалуйста, откликнитесь. Заранее благодарны.


Конструирование из полосок бумаги. Животные. Правда, на украинском, но можно понять по рисункам. 
http://narod.ru/disk/42780539001.21b...20001.jpg.html
http://narod.ru/disk/42780546001.5ae...20002.jpg.html
http://narod.ru/disk/42780548001.610...20003.jpg.html
http://narod.ru/disk/42780549001.ad6...20004.jpg.html

----------


## yfnfif973

> И я так же думаю. А заведующая в моем детском саду говорит, что беседа должна быть в пределах 20-40 минут. Права ли моя заведующая? А открытая беседа тоже не должна быть регламентирована?


А вы попросите ее показать, где это написано.

----------


## irisa

Девочки, спасибо всем, кто откликнулся. Думаю, что все пригодится.

----------


## buba_nata

> И я так же думаю. А заведующая в моем детском саду говорит, что беседа должна быть в пределах 20-40 минут. Права ли моя заведующая? А открытая беседа тоже не должна быть регламентирована?


Каждый пишет план работы с родителями... У нас на месяц расписаны консультации, индивидуальные беседы на месяц, как у вас не знаю. Нет ни где, на сколько я в этом вопросе просвещенна, единой системы или какого бы графика написания плана, план смотрит и ставит свое "вето" методист (если он есть) или заведующая, опять таки как принято у вас в детском саду. По идеи как план работы с родителями, так и "учебные" планы должны быть только перспективные (с указанием где что и откуда мы берем), которые "заверяются". Ежедневные планы мы пишем для себя и они должны существовать только для вас и если ваше начальство захочет их посмотреть, то только в тот день когда это происходит или на кануне. А в конце дня можно его спокойно выбросить.... 
По условиям Ф.Г.Т. (ну не пишет копитошка без точек), скажет вам методист из нашего форума, я точно не помню и не вдавалась в это уж слишком глубоко, сижу на больничном и подсмотреть в режиме не могу, там все рассчитано по минутам, сколько на что должно уходить. Пусть исходное время на работу с родителями в день поделит на кол-во родителей  и вот получится сколь должно быть затрачено на беседу....

----------


## кимким

Готовимся к неделе Книги. Может быть у кого-нибудь есть в хорошем качестве и едином стиле портреты детских писателей и поэтов?

----------


## buba_nata

> Готовимся к неделе Книги. Может быть у кого-нибудь есть в хорошем качестве и едином стиле портреты детских писателей и поэтов?


Ленчик, глянь http://detsad-kitty.ru/art/demo/57-p...a-chast-1.html и http://detsad-kitty.ru/art/tema/1186-kartinki.html и еще тут http://www.darchik.ru/xochu_vse_znat...pisatelej.html
Пошарила и у себя нашла вот такие 
 и где то еще были...

----------


## кимким

Наташенька, спасибо большое!!!

----------


## Инна Игоревна

девочки прошу помогите  у кого что есть- у нас проводится конкурс "лучшая организация современной предметно-развивающей среды в ДОУ в соответствии с ФГТ"

----------


## buba_nata

> девочки прошу помогите  у кого что есть- у нас проводится конкурс "лучшая организация современной предметно-развивающей среды в ДОУ в соответствии с ФГТ"


Как и на всех форумах, так и на нашем приветствуются люди заинтересованные в его развитии, т.е. общении, обмене опытом и наработками. Судя по вашему одному сообщению вы заинтересованы только в просьбе о помощи. Если даже я вам помогу, вы не сможете попасть в  раздел "методическая работа".... Так что давайте общаться и мы вам поможем. (не обижайтесь, ни дадут соврать, помогаю всем, но только после знакомства в "давайте познакомимся")

----------


## leonora_

> ни дадут соврать, помогаю всем


Это правда. Наташа - "скорая помощь". Что не попроси, всегда поможет.

----------


## pedagogovna

> попасть в раздел "методическая работа"....


Девочки, Наташа,а что это так? А то я как-то на работе открывала без пароля-открывались все разделы, еще долго удивлялась...

----------


## АФАНАСЬЕВНА

Форумчаночки! Помогите обзавестись игрой "Парные картинки", либо ткните носом тута, где её можно найти. Пожалуйста!!!

----------


## buba_nata

> Форумчаночки! Помогите обзавестись игрой "Парные картинки", либо ткните носом тута, где её можно найти. Пожалуйста!!!


Выставила свои http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...85#post4336885

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, Наташа,а что это так? А то я как-то на работе открывала без пароля-открывались все разделы, еще долго удивлялась...


Для тех у кого мало сообщений на форуме (точно не знаю сколько нужно набрать), в некоторые разделы вход закрыт. А в этой теме, как я уже просила и соответственно делаю сама, указываю только ссылку куда я разместила материал. Допустим если нужна помощь по  теме "лучшая организация современной предметно-развивающей среды в ДОУ в соответствии с ФГТ", я и выставлю материал в методический кабинет, а он, знаю точно, закрыт.

----------


## pedagogovna

> Помогите обзавестись игрой "Парные картинки", либо ткните носом тута, где её можно найти.


http://skyclipart.ru/detyam/games_of_table
http://baby-best.ru/materialy-razvit...e-kovriki.html
http://detsad-kitty.ru/art/15903-lot...-malyshej.html
да много их везде, смотря какие темы вам нужны

----------


## александ

Девочки, милые, может у кого-то есть что то по теме: "Воспитание ответственности у детей дошкольного возраста"
Нужна презентация, занятие, теория. Буду очень благодарна за помощь. :Girl Blum2:  :Taunt:

----------


## АФАНАСЬЕВНА

*buba_nata*, 
*pedagogovna*,  Спасибо огромное за помощь!!!

----------


## Татьяна муза

Добрый день, девочки! Очень нужна ваша помощь. Я мкзработник , но меня попросили найти как нужно делать визитные карточки для воспитателей. Нужнодля аттестации. Если у кого-то есть такой материал - помогите, буду очень благодарна! Лучше в личку, потому, что плохо ориентируюсь в этом разделе!
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Вот раздел, может пригодиться:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105406
Ну щас и в личку тоже...........

----------


## Семи-цветик

Девочки! Может есть у кого-нибудь отсканированная книга: Шорыгина "Беседы о  здоровье"? Буду очень благодарна...

----------


## buba_nata

> Вот раздел, может пригодиться:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105406
> Ну щас и в личку тоже...........


Имели ввиду совсем другие визитки... Не печатные, а форме слай-шоу, если я правильно поняла. 




> Добрый день, девочки! Очень нужна ваша помощь. Я мкзработник , но меня попросили найти как нужно делать визитные карточки для воспитателей. Нужнодля аттестации. Если у кого-то есть такой материал - помогите, буду очень благодарна! Лучше в личку, потому, что плохо ориентируюсь в этом разделе!
> Заранее спасибо!!!


А для аттестации обычно требуют не визитку, а самоанализ. Они между собой различаются... Вы уточните и если что помогу...

----------


## кимким

> Девочки! Может есть у кого-нибудь отсканированная книга: Шорыгина "Беседы о  здоровье"? Буду очень благодарна...


Вот здесь можно скачать Шорыгина "Беседы о здоровье"
http://www.razym.ru/medzdorsport/zdo...dicheskoe.html

----------


## fyzann

Девочки воспитатели, срочно нужна помощь моей подруге, на завтра, полный анализ занятия по изо, МРРечи!!!!!

----------


## YLKE

> Девочки! Может есть у кого-нибудь отсканированная книга: Шорыгина "Беседы о  здоровье"? Буду очень благодарна...


У вас фото такое веселое, костюм такой можно сшить, еще, чтобы лепестки на липучке были. И погадать любит не любит.

----------


## кимким

> У вас фото такое веселое, костюм такой можно сшить, еще, чтобы лепестки на липучке были. И погадать любит не любит.


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  ответ, достойный уважения...

----------


## кимким

Девочки, нет ли у кого сценария к конкурсу чтецов?

----------


## Татьяна123

> Девочки! Может есть у кого-нибудь отсканированная книга: Шорыгина "Беседы о  здоровье"? Буду очень благодарна...


http://files.mail.ru/KNF1ML -Т.А.Шорыгина " Беседы о здоровье"

----------


## Neffy

> Девочки, нет ли у кого сценария к конкурсу чтецов?


Конкурсы чтецов 

http://festival.1september.ru/articles/517677/

http://www.uchportal.ru/publ/1-1-0-1071

http://www.maaam.ru/blogs/blog-uchit...onspektov.html

----------


## Алена345

Девочки, подскажите пожалуйста, как вы пишите в перспективных планированиях выводы  на каждый режимный момент, или только напротив занятий, есть может где-то документально расписаны правила оформления планирований?

----------


## baterflay-13

Милые мои коллеги - воспитатели, пришла на огонек из музруковского домика с просьбой...Очень, очень нужны книжки "Комплексная оценка результатов освоения программы "От рождения до школы" под ред. Вераксы, Комаровой...Ищу именно вордовский формат для активной работы, есть подготовительная  группа, если нужно - пишите в личку...Прошу поделиться остальными  - от 1 младшей до старшей...С надеждой и приветом от всех музыкантов - Ира.

----------


## СМИТТИ

> Девочки, подскажите пожалуйста, как вы пишите в перспективных планированиях выводы  на каждый режимный момент, или только напротив занятий, есть может где-то документально расписаны правила оформления планирований?


Мы выводы не пишем. Напротив занятий пишем что не удалось, какой ребенок не усвоил новый материал, чтобы на основании этого планировать индивидуальную работу.

----------


## таня нече

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги!  У нас в районе не требуют  выводы в планировании , но  можно взять в работу ваш опыт.  Осмелюсь снова  обратиться с просьбой.Недавно поставили старшим воспитателем  и в годовом плане стоит творческий марафон "Воспитатель ДОУ". Хотелось бы провести с педагогами что-нибудь интересное. Что посоветуете?

----------


## Алена345

> Мы выводы не пишем. Напротив занятий пишем что не удалось, какой ребенок не усвоил новый материал, чтобы на основании этого планировать индивидуальную работу.


Так я тоже такого мнения по этому поводу, что-то доработать, т.к. не все дети одинаковые и прослушав занятие не все четко осмыслили ход, потому что по нашей нынешней программе " Я в свете" все проводим в игровой форме на ковре, кто из детей не хочет, то занимается своими делами, вообщем всецело программа неудобна для школ, они потом жалуются на поведение детей , нет усидчивости.

----------


## Алена345

> Недавно поставили старшим воспитателем  и в годовом плане стоит творческий марафон "Воспитатель ДОУ". Хотелось бы провести с педагогами что-нибудь интересное. Что посоветуете?


Я как по своей специфики провела бы нетрадиционные техники рисования, показала самые интересные заведомо подготовив материал, всем очень интересен такой творческий подход, а дети вообще заинтересованы когда такое что-то эдакое проводишь на занятии, чтобы выразить свой индивидуальный подход к работе.

----------


## Ишина

Девочки, нужен листок здоровья в группе. Была проверка у нас его нет. Поделитесь у кого есть.

----------


## yfnfif973

> Девочки, нужен листок здоровья в группе. Была проверка у нас его нет. Поделитесь у кого есть.


У нас на стенде в родительском уголке экран здоровья http://narod.ru/disk/44274528001.2db...1%8F.docx.html
Каждое полугодие заполняем для медиков такую таблицу http://narod.ru/disk/44275394001.9af...0%AF.docx.html, а медики заполняют здесь же еще одну графу "Группа здоровья"

----------


## ParNat

Добрый вечер! А у нас в каждой группе ведется "Паспорт Здоровья". В нем прописывается вся медицинская информация о детях группы (в таблицах), методика закаливания данной группы, нетрадиционные физкультурно-оздоровительные мероприятия. Вся эта информация у меня на работе. Если вам пригодится, могу в понедельник скинуть.

----------


## Ишина

Спасибо, очень выручили.

----------


## Ишина

> Добрый вечер! А у нас в каждой группе ведется "Паспорт Здоровья". В нем прописывается вся медицинская информация о детях группы (в таблицах), методика закаливания данной группы, нетрадиционные физкультурно-оздоровительные мероприятия. Вся эта информация у меня на работе. Если вам пригодится, могу в понедельник скинуть.


Скиньте пожалуйста, буду ждать

----------


## Ишина

> У нас на стенде в родительском уголке экран здоровья http://narod.ru/disk/44274528001.2db...1%8F.docx.html
> Каждое полугодие заполняем для медиков такую таблицу http://narod.ru/disk/44275394001.9af...0%AF.docx.html, а медики заполняют здесь же еще одну графу "Группа здоровья"


Спасибо. Очень выручили.

----------


## ParNat

Скину обязательно, Ближе к вечеру!!!

----------


## СМИТТИ

> Девочки, нужен листок здоровья в группе. Была проверка у нас его нет. Поделитесь у кого есть.


У нас в раздевалке висит "Экран здоровья". В последний день месяца мы высчитываем индекс здоровья и записываем его в "Экран". Индекс здоровья = количество заболеваний (за месяц) делим на количественный состав детей и умножаем на 100%.  



http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/29484194

----------


## Ишина

> У нас в раздевалке висит "Экран здоровья". В последний день месяца мы высчитываем индекс здоровья и записываем его в "Экран". Индекс здоровья = количество заболеваний (за месяц) делим на количественный состав детей и умножаем на 100%.  
> 
> 
> 
> http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/29484194


Спасибо, тоже теперь отмечать будем. СПАСИБО)))))))))))

----------


## таня нече

Здравствуйте форумчанки! Обращаюсь за советом. Необходимо предоставить инновационный проэкт  в РАЙОНО по ДОУ . Просят по коррекционной работе, но думаю  остановиться на  социально-нравственном воспитании.Допустим Уроки доброты и вежливости , работа с родителями, тематические занятия. Но инновация...    Может подскажете ,посмотреть образец?

----------


## ParNat

> Девочки, нужен листок здоровья в группе. Была проверка у нас его нет. Поделитесь у кого есть.


Представляю вам Паспорт здоровья I младшей группы. По должности я - старший воспитатель, поэтому материал мне предоставила воспитатель группы Сайфетдинова Татьяна Юрьевна. Здесь материал, который был в электронном виде, дома. В каждой группе на титульном листе Паспорта здоровья - эмблема и девиз группы. 
Паспорт здоровья группы - http://files.mail.ru/7NQBC1. Если что - материал в более полном объеме в понедельник!

----------


## кондидат

девочки очень прошу но не знаю туда ли я пишу и прошу помощи но очень нужно срочно "Мастер - класс для воспитателей евро 2012"

----------


## Ишина

> Представляю вам Паспорт здоровья I младшей группы. По должности я - старший воспитатель, поэтому материал мне предоставила воспитатель группы Сайфетдинова Татьяна Юрьевна. Здесь материал, который был в электронном виде, дома. В каждой группе на титульном листе Паспорта здоровья - эмблема и девиз группы. 
> Паспорт здоровья группы - http://files.mail.ru/7NQBC1. Если что - материал в более полном объеме в понедельник!


Спасибо вам огромное.

----------


## elw350

Доброго времени суток девочки
Срочно нужна помощь, хотим после стажерской площадки предложить гостям книгу М.Н.Щетинина «Стрельниковская дыхательная гимнастика для детей» в электронном варианте, купить-то не все могут (она не дорогая, просто сложно найти).
Но сама найти ее в инете не могу...
Очень хочется: тут вам и теория и практические занятия и ознакомление с основными приемами - только работай...
Поделитесь, у кого есть. Спасибо

----------


## Иннокентьевна

> Доброго времени суток девочки
> Срочно нужна помощь, хотим после стажерской площадки предложить гостям книгу М.Н.Щетинина «Стрельниковская дыхательная гимнастика для детей» в электронном варианте, купить-то не все могут (она не дорогая, просто сложно найти).
> Но сама найти ее в инете не могу...
> Очень хочется: тут вам и теория и практические занятия и ознакомление с основными приемами - только работай...
> Поделитесь, у кого есть. Спасибо


  Нашла  вот  такую  ссылку. может  пригодиться. http://forum.say7.info/topic24602.html
Так же  там  есть  видео  уроки.

----------


## Ляля58

Доброго вечера!
Девочки, подскажите, где можно посмотреть или может кто поделиться...
Нужно практическое занятие по сказкотерапии - СРОЧНО!
Помогите, кто может, пожалуйста!

----------


## pedagogovna

> Нужно практическое занятие по сказкотерапии


http://www.koob.ru/zinkevich_evstigneeva/
http://shkola7gnomov.ru/tag/skazkoterapiya
http://www.klex.ru/689 Практикум по сказкотерапии
Зинкевич-Евстигнеева Т.Д.
http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/razno...-skazkoterapii ЦИКЛ ЗАНЯТИЙ С ЭЛЕМЕНТАМИ СКАЗКОТЕРАПИИ

----------


## pedagogovna

http:/*************.com/files/jaarjkud0  Шорохова О. А.

Название: Играем в сказку: сказкотерапия и занятия по развитию связной речи дошкольников.

----------


## Ляля58

> http://www.koob.ru/zinkevich_evstigneeva/
> http://shkola7gnomov.ru/tag/skazkoterapiya
> http://www.klex.ru/689 Практикум по сказкотерапии
> Зинкевич-Евстигнеева Т.Д.
> http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/razno...-skazkoterapii ЦИКЛ ЗАНЯТИЙ С ЭЛЕМЕНТАМИ СКАЗКОТЕРАПИИ





> http:/*************.com/files/jaarjkud0 Шорохова О. А.
> 
> Название: Играем в сказку: сказкотерапия и занятия по развитию связной речи дошкольников.


Спасибо огромное!

----------


## СМИТТИ

Девочки, мне в этом месяце надо провести семинар с помощниками воспитателей (нянями) по теме: "Обеспечение безопасности в детском саду". Подскажите, пожалуйста, что это такое? Никогда с такими мероприятиями не сталкивалась. Буду рада любой подсказке и помощи!!!

----------


## futnik

*Здравствуйте!!! Я работаю музыкальным руководителем, а  к вам обращаюсь по просьбе воспитателя за помощью. Может кто-то оформлял проект на тему "Ознакомление детей с профессиями". Поделитесь кто чем может.  Всем буду очень признательна!!!*

----------


## strelka_64

> Здравствуйте!!! Я работаю музыкальным руководителем, а к вам обращаюсь по просьбе воспитателя за помощью. Может кто-то оформлял проект на тему "Ознакомление детей с профессиями". Поделитесь кто чем может. Всем буду очень признательна!!!


Может быть, это поможет
http://wiki.iteach.ru/index.php/%D0%...BE.D1.81.D1.8B
http://wiki.iteach.ru/index.php/%D0%...D0%BD%D1%8B%22
http://wiki.iteach.ru/index.php/%D0%...B6%D0%BD%D1%8B
http://ipklabdo.lanta-net.ru/ipk_med...D0%B4%D1%83%22
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/573393/

----------


## pedagogovna

> семинар с помощниками воспитателей (нянями) по теме: "Обеспечение безопасности в детском саду


http://albana-vetral.ru/soca/1411-in...skom-sadu.html 
http://safety24.narod.ru/kindergarten.htm документы по охране труда для работников детского сада
http://dskv1698.mskzapad.ru/conditions/safety/ Безопасность
http://kdpconsulting.ru/primery-doku...kogo-sada.html
возьмите основы, а еще -по новому Санпину выбирайте

----------


## кимким

> *Здравствуйте!!! Я работаю музыкальным руководителем, а  к вам обращаюсь по просьбе воспитателя за помощью. Может кто-то оформлял проект на тему "Ознакомление детей с профессиями". Поделитесь кто чем может.  Всем буду очень признательна!!!*


http://pochemu4ka.ru/load/detjam_o_p...ot/56-1-0-1212

http://demosfen-plus.ucoz.ru/publ/re...let/56-1-0-133

http://vkusnyasha.ru/knigizhurnaly/1...kartinkam.html

http://ext.spb.ru/index.php/2011-03-...-00-45-36.html

*На нашем сайте можно посмотреть презентацию проекта "Кем быть"*

http://amdoy286.jimdo.com/%D0%BB%D0%...0%D0%BB%D1%8C/

----------


## АФАНАСЬЕВНА

Девочки, ткните носом в маски детские. Нужна мышка и курочка. Пожалуйста!

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, ткните носом в маски детские. Нужна мышка и курочка. Пожалуйста!


Посмотрите в разделе "Развивающая среда"

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Девочки, ткните носом в маски детские. Нужна мышка и курочка. Пожалуйста!


Ссылка на маски всякие:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134442

----------


## futnik

Девочки, не нашла кнопки "Спасибо", поэтому пишу. *Спасибо огромное вам за помощь!!!!!*

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> не нашла кнопки "Спасибо",


В этой теме её (кнопки) нет)))))))))

----------


## strelka_64

> В этой теме её (кнопки) нет)))))))))


А жаль! Хотя можно повысить репутацию!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А жаль! Хотя можно повысить репутацию!


Есть другой вариант:
Видишь - у *кимким* (и у других девчонок, которым желаешь повысить репутацию) в самом низу сообщения, с лева расположены шестигранная звёздочка (рядом с треугольником), нажимай на неё, выскочит небольшая страница с ОДОБРЯЮ и НЕ ОДОБРЯЮ, нажимаешь на ОДОБРЯЮ, появиться маленькое окошечко, в котором вкратце можешь написать за что (можешь и не писать), и нажимаешь ДОБАВИТЬ ОТЗЫВ.
Всё - репутацию через благодарность повысила.
Удачи.

----------


## strelka_64

> Всё - репутацию через благодарность повысила.
> Удачи.


Ага! Если бы так всё было просто! Одному и тому же человеку репутацию не так-то просто повысить за два разных сообщения! Надо сначала ещё нескольким повысить. а потом только повторно!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Ага! Если бы так всё было просто! Одному и тому же человеку репутацию не так-то просто повысить за два разных сообщения! Надо сначала ещё нескольким повысить. а потом только повторно!


Это конечно так, но эта БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ намно-о-о-ого раз вше СПАСИБКИ.

----------


## АФАНАСЬЕВНА

*Руслан Шумилов*, 
*кимким*, Спасибо за помощь!

----------


## ParNat

Девочки, помогите! Моей сотруднице на кусах повышения квалификации сегодня дали домашнее задание на завтра - написать эссе на одну из тем: "Государственная политика в области дошкольного образования" или "Модернизация дошкольного образования". Скиньте, пожалуйста, какую-нибудь ссылку, отчего хоть можно оттолкнуться? :Tu:

----------


## buba_nata

Свое эссе я бы начала со слов которые есть у меня в аттестационном самоанализе, что пользуюсь такими та задачами и  нормативными документами (скачайте может что выберите)
Выгледила бы это примерно так 
В Законе Российской Федерации "Об образовании" под образованием понимается целенаправленный процесс воспитания и обучения в интересах человека, общества, государства, сопровождающийся констатацией достижения гражданином (обучающимся) установленных государством образовательных уровней (образовательных цензов). Мои задачи....
Достижение определенного образовательного ценза удостоверяется соответствующим документом. Мои документы...
Статья 43 Конституции Российской Федерации закрепляет право каждого гражданина на образование. Право на образование является одним из основных и неотъемлемых конституционных прав граждан Российской Федерации.
Фундаментальными основами государственной политики в области образования в Российской Федерации являются:

Российская Федерация провозглашает область образования приоритетной.

Образование в Российской Федерации осуществляется в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации и нормами международного права. и т.д.
Государственная политика в области образования основывается на следующих принципах:

гуманистический характер образования, приоритет общечеловеческих ценностей, жизни и здоровья человека, свободного развития личности. Воспитание гражданственности, трудолюбия, уважения к правам и свободам человека, любви к окружающей природе, Родине, семье;

единство федерального культурного и образовательного пространства. Защита и развитие системой образования национальных культур, региональных культурных традиций и особенностей в условиях многонационального государства;

общедоступность образования, адаптивность системы образования к уровням и особенностям развития и подготовки обучающихся, воспитанников;

светский характер образования в государственных и муниципальных образовательных учреждениях;

свобода и плюрализм в образовании;

демократический, государственно-общественный характер управления образованием. Автономность образовательных учреждений.
Свое мнение по этому поводу, блаблабла...это у меня все в работе соблюдается..

----------


## ParNat

ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!! ВЫ МЕНЯ ПРОСТО СПАСЛИ!!! :Tender:

----------


## Larisa777

Милые воспитатели  ! Срочно  нужна  консультация " Интеграция театрализованной  деятельности  с другими  областями" Очень  буду  благодарна  за  помощь.

----------


## ssaxter

уважаемые  воспитатели  У  меня  к  вам  просьба!  У кого  есть  конспект  занятия  в  ясельной  группе    можно  комплексное    на  весеннюю  тему  интересное  Очень  нужно !!! выручайте

----------


## нотіка

> уважаемые  воспитатели  У  меня  к  вам  просьба!  У кого  есть  конспект  занятия  в  ясельной  группе    можно  комплексное    на  весеннюю  тему  интересное  Очень  нужно !!! выручайте


Заняття на тему: 
« Ранньоквітучі рослини та їх охорона»
Мета: ознайомити дітей із різноманітністю ранньоквітучих рослин, вказати на необхідність їх охорони; навчити дітей бачити красу Землі та берегти природу
Підготовча робота:
1. Організація екскурсії (на луку, до лісу, в парк, до водоймищ).
2. Проведення бесід («Зміни в природі весною», «Охорона природи»).
3. Дидактичні ігри («Наші рослини», «Упізнай, з якої рослини квітка», «Хто більше назве весняних квітів»).
4. Читання літературних творів («Ранньовесняні квіти» В.І. Шевчук, вірш М. Лисич «Фіалка», казка Н. Павлової «Під кущем», «Конвалії» М. Познанської).
5. Загадування загадок про весняні квіти.
6. Розглядання ілюстрацій, календаря природи.
Хід заняття
Вихователь. Заблищало сонечко весняне. Все вище й вище воно підіймається, все більше тепла посилає на землю, пробуджує природу від зимового сну. Найпершими прогріваються пагорби. Там, де відкривається клаптик землі, пробиваються до сонця вузенькі, маленькі листочки, з’являються перші весняні квіти.
Весна прийшла. Будьте уважними, і природа відкриє вам багато цікавого.
Нещодавно ми читали казку «Дванадцять місяців». Пригадуєте, кому передав посох брат Лютий? Так, Березневі, а Березень — Квітню. Послухайте вірш:
Небо сонячне, блакитне,
Це прийшов на землю Квітень.
Хоч цвісти недовго рясту,
В оченятах — синє щастя.
Він блакить спиває з неба,
Заважать йому не треба.
Ведучий. То про який місяць згадується у вірші?
Діти. У вірші згадується про місяць Квітень.
Ведучий. Правильно. Тож зустрічайте його.
Заходить хлопчик у весняному одязі, вітається з дітьми, пропонує пригадати, як називаються весняні місяці.
Діти. Весняні місяці: березень, квітень, травень.
Квітень. У якому місяці з’являються перші весняні квіти?
Діти. Перші весняні квіти з’являються у квітні.
Квітень. Хто може назвати ці квіти?
Діти. Це — пролісок і ряст.
Квітень. Які квіти з’являються у травні?
Діти. У травні з’являються сон-трава, конвалії, тюльпани, нарциси, бузок.
Квітень. Ви правильно відповіли на мої питання. Зараз я вам нагадаю ще загадку про весняну квітку:
Я найперша зацвітаю
Синім цвітом серед гаю.
Відгадайте, що за квітка,
Бо мене не стане влітку.
Діти. Ця квітка — пролісок.
Квітень. Правильно. Це дуже гарні квіти. Багато їх можна побачити в лісі, в тих місцях, де сонце добре прогріло землю.
Ведучий. З-під снігу, наче маленькі списики, витикаються листочки проліска. Вони ховалися у своїй цибулинці під землею і снігом, а, відчувши тепло сонячних променів, почали проростати. Через кілька днів на тоненькій стеблинці з’являться ніжні, блакитні квіточки. Вони не бояться снігу та морозу, але, на жаль, швидко відцвітають. Цибулинка не відмирає, а залишається в землі, і наступного року з неї знову виростає квітка. Багато пролісків зривають задля краси навіть з цибулинами, але цього робити не слід. Бережіть, діти, цю ніжну вітку, адже вона є часткою краси, яку дарують нам весна і природа. Пролісок занесено до списку рослин, які охороняються законом, бо вони зникають із Землі.
Квітень. Діти, а я вам розповім ще про одну цікаву квіточку — сон-траву. Вона виростає з насіння, що розсіюється по землі з квіток, які вже відцвіли. Квіточка любить воду, але не переносить сонця. Коли їй не вистачає води, квітка схилена, ніби дрімає, а коли вологи вдосталь — виростають листочки і квіточка розкривається. Але, на жаль, у природі сон-трави залишилося дуже мало, тому рослину потрібно оберігати, щоб можна було довго милуватися її красою.
Діти. Квітень, а що ще ти нам приніс?
Квітень. Я приніс вам квіти. Відгадайте, як вони називаються?
Діти. Це ж ряст.
Квітень. А де він росте?
Діти. Він росте в лісі.
Квітень. Якого кольору в нього квіти?
Діти. Блакитні й фіалкові.
Ведучий. Правильно. Не буває весни без рясту, а рясту без весни. Ряст дарує людині здоров’я, силу, наснагу. Знайте, якщо хочете комусь із своїх друзів або знайомих побажати добра і довголіття, то фіалкова китичка рясту буде для цього дуже доречною.
Діти. Квітню, а куди ти нас ще поведеш?
Квітень. На галявину, де ростуть ніжні конвалії.
Прийшли на місце. Аж раптом чують… Тихесенько дзвенять дзвіночки.
Дзвіночки. 
Нас мало лишилось рости на Землі,
Нам лячно дивитися вдаль,
Невже вам тоненьких стебелець не жаль?
Квітень. Цей тривожний дзвін нагадує нам, що конвалії рвати не можна. Не випадково вони занесені до списку рослин, які потрібно захищати.
Ведучий. Конвалія розростається з кореневища, яке знаходиться в землі. Спочатку з’являється один листочок, а потім другий. І от ми бачимо зелену лієчку. Дощ потрапляє в неї, і рослинка живе. Пізніше на тоненькій стеблинці виростають два рядочки схожих на дзвоники, ніжно-білих квіточок. Хто не любить конвалії, не зачаровується ніжністю її квітів та неповторним ароматом!
Конвалія — то є зразок прекрасного, скарбниця ліків.
Квітень. Гарно в лісі навесні! Все викликає радість та захоплення: перші квіти, яскрава, ніжна зелень молодого листя, приємний аромат рослин.
Чи бачили ви, як цвіте пролісок? Чи зривали його коли-небудь? Якщо колись таке станеться, то не викидайте цибулину, посадіть її під вікном, і квітка буде милувати ваше око, прикрашати двір.
Ведучий. Ось послухайте цікаву казку.
«Давно то було. Дівчинка Катерина потрапила в неволю до турків. Блукала не один, не два дні серед чужих людей. Тікаючи від них, вона знала, що її чекає жахлива розправа за вбитого слугу. На той час султан був у поході, а коли дізнався про те, що сталося, викликав загін і наказав повернути втікачку живою чи мертвою… Довго довелося тікати дівчині. А коли вона дісталася рідних країв, надворі стояли перші погожі дні весни. Лежачи на купі сухого теплого листя, Катря плакала від щастя, але раптом почула крики переслідувачів. Розкинула дівчина руки, обійняла торішню траву і почала благати: “Ненько, Земле моя! Не дай загинути! Не дозволь повернутися в неволю!” Почула матінка-земля благання Катерини, враз голі кущі вкрилися зеленим листям, зашепотіли трави, а з небесної блакиті опустилися сутінки і сховали втікачку. Відтоді там, де опуститься на землю блакитний туман, заясніють квіти — весняні проліски, нагадуючи ту хоробру українську дівчину».
Квітень. Діти, а чи завжди ви добре ставитесь до рослин? Повертаючись із прогулянки, інколи дорослі й діти несуть цілі оберемки квітів. Особливо багато знищують конвалій і дзвоників, сон-трави, рясту. Трапляється, що й не доносять додому — викидають, бо на сонці зірвані квіти швидко в’януть.
Ведучий. Звичайно, кожному хочеться нарвати квітів. Але пам’ятайте самі й поясніть іншим, що, зриваючи квіти, ми нівечимо природу. Є рослини, яких у природі залишилося дуже мало, їм загрожує зникнення, тож не знищуйте, а оберігайте їх, нехай ще хтось помилується їх красою та ніжністю.
Квітень. Повідаю вам, діти, ще одну таємницю:
«Зажурилась навесні Лугова Волошка. Вона бачила, що під деревами вже біліють квіти, з-під кущів визирають жовтенькі зірочки. А сама Лугова Волошка ледве набралася сили, щоб розгорнути перші листочки і дізнатися, чому весняні квіти так рано розквітають. Попросила знайому Муху вивідати у квітів їх таємницю. Та погодилась, але повернулася ні з чим.
— Квіти кажуть, що таємниця є таємниця. Вона закопана в землі.
— У землі? — здивувалася Лугова Волошка. — Тоді я знаю, кого просити — Крота. Хіба ж йому важко про все дізнатися?
Кріт вислухав Лугову Волошку і поліз під землю. Другого дня виліз такий поважний, що відразу стало зрозуміло: він про все дізнався.
— Ну, що? — спитала Лугова Волошка.
— Почекай, дай перепочити, — відповів Кріт. — Я про все довідався. Всі ці весняні квіти запасають собі їжу ще влітку чи восени і зберігають свої запаси в підземних коморах. Кожна з квіток має комору на свій лад: бульбу, цибулину або товсте кореневище. Звідти й беруть вони поживні речовини зараз, навесні. Тому і мають стільки сили і можуть цвісти так рано.
— Які хитрі! — сказала Лугова Волошка. — А от я таких запасів робити не вмію, тож розцвіту, коли зможу.
І зацвіла вона в середині літа, а всі нею милувалися».
Ведучий. Діти, цікаву таємницю розповів нам Квітень: про перші лісові квіти і Лугову Волошку. В саду в квітні й травні теж цвітуть гарні квіти: тюльпани, нарциси. Вони теж проростають з цибулинок, які взимку не замерзають у землі, бо в них багато поживних речовин. 
Квітень. Я ще можу запропонувати вам гру «Хто більше назве весняних квітів?»
Діти пригадують, які квіти бачили навесні: кульбабу, дзвоники, бузок…
Квітень. А тепер відгадайте загадку:
Сонечко в траві зійшло,
Усміхнулось, розцвіло,
Потім стало біле-біле
І за вітром полетіло.
Діти (хором). Це сонячна кульбаба.
Ведучий. Як бачите, діти, у природи є свої закони і правила ввічливості. Коли ви прогулюєтесь у лісі, в саду, треба поводитись обережно, щоб ненароком не заподіяти шкоди ні тваринці, ні рослинці. Вони потрібні нам. «Рослина — окраса землі», — каже народна мудрість.
Якщо ви не стомилися, то намалюйте на листівках весняні квіти, щоб ця розмова запам’яталася вам найдовше.

----------


## нотіка

Конспект заняття 

Тема: “Прийди, прийди, весно красна!

Мета: – виховувати позитивні емоції та сприяти укріпленню комунікативних відносин між дітьми;
– формувати вміння емоційно і виразно спілкуватися;
– розвивати інтонаційну виразність мови;
– розвивати монологічну мову. 
Хід заняття:

Вихователь в костюмі весни заходить під музику і звертається до дітей:
Вихователь
Що за чарівниця, неначе цариця,
Наказ свій послала, щоб краса встала?
Вона надію всім вселяє і до праці закликає.
Вона приходить з ласкою
Та із своєю казкою.
Як тільки струсить рукавом,
Синіють проліски кругом. 
Діти: Весна! 
Вихователь Правда, правда, відгадали!
Бачу, ви мене впізнали.
Чекали всі весну навкруг,
Запрошую усіх на луг. 
Звучить уривок з твору П.І.Чайковського “Пори року”.
Весна, заволікає дітей за собою, під музику танцює, діти виконують довільні танцювальні рухи.
Весна закликає дітей до себе в коло.
Вихователь
– А що ж відбувається весною в лісі?
Гра-пантоміма “Замет”.
Діти імітують рухи по тексту.
На галявині замет. Великий-превеликий. Та ось пригріло сонечко. Замет потихеньку почав осідати під променями теплого сонечка. І повільно потекли із замету маленькі струмочки. Вони ще сонні і слабкі. Та ось сонце пригріло ще сильніше, і струмочки прокинулись і швидко, швидко потекли, минаючи камінці, кущі, дерева. Невдовзі вони обєдналися, і ось шумить в лісу бурхлива ріка. Біжить річка, захоплюючи з собою тогорічне листя та гілки. Незабаром річка влилася в озеро і зникла.
– Чому річка зникла в озері
Гра-пантоміма “Ведмежата”.
- А ось погляньте, гора старого хмизу. Ой, це барліг! А в ньому сплять ведмежата. Та ось пригріло сонечко, розтопило сніг. Крапельки води просочилися в барліг. Вода потрапила на ніс, вуха, лапи ведмежат.
Ведмежата потягнулися, фиркнули, відкрили очі і почали вибиратися з барлогу. Розсунувши лапами гілки, вони вибралися на галявину. Промені сонця засліплюють очі. Ведмежата прикривають лапами очі і ричать від обурення. Та невдовзі очі звикають до сонця. Ведмежата озирнулися, понюхали носом свіже повітря і тихо розбрелися по галявині. Скільки тут цікавого!
(Далі можлива імпровізація).

Заняття закінчується довільними рухами під музику.

----------


## buba_nata

> Заняття на тему:


Мы очень рады что вы с нами и что активно принимаете участие в работе форума и так быстро реагируете на просьбу. Но есть одно но (если для вас еще закрыты темы про которые я сейчас напишу, тогда извините). 
Писалось уже не однократно, что конспекты или метод. лит-ру, нужно выставлять по темам, а здесь только написать : "выставила там то" и указать ссылку.
Допустим вот эти конспекты можно было выставить в теме "ясли, все с начало" по http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=132503. 
Почему и для чего?
Самое главное, что если конспект вдруг понадобится, то его очень трудно будет найти. Т.к. у нас просьб очень много и эта тема быстро расширяется, а вот тема "ясли ..." расширяется не так быстро, что облегчает нахождения нужного материала, да и где вы будете искать конспекты по яслям, конечно же в теме посвященной им.

----------


## iriskakat

Девочки, подскажите что-нибудь интересное! Методист придумала семинар по пословицам и поговоркам, завтра будет типа КВН - разминки. Вытягиваешь пословицу и за 30 секунд ее объяснить, без наглядности и игрушек, в виде сказочки, притчи, проблемной ситуации. А пословицы самые простые,  вроде "Семеро одного не ждут", "Старый друг лучше новых двух", " Из пруда не вытащишь и рыбку из пруда". Может у кого-нибудь было что-то похожее? (или это только нам повезло с творческим методистом?...)

----------


## elw350

Доброго времени суток девочки
Участвуем в конкурсе настольно-печатных игр по пожарной безопасности,  очень нужны оригинальные идеи - сделаю сама.
Может попадалось что-то необычное. Результатом поделюсь  :Yes4:

----------


## pedagogovna

http://skyclipart.ru/detyam/games_of...a-mozaika.html
http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/okruz...i-bezopasnosti 
http://forchel.ru/9327-proekt-azbuka-bezopasnosti.html
http://pochemu4ka.ru/load/scenarii/s...zopasnosti/144
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/520744/



> настольно-печатных игр по пожарной безопасности,


http://www.spas-extreme.ru/el.php?EID=10011

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, подскажите что-нибудь интересное! Методист придумала семинар по пословицам и поговоркам, завтра будет типа КВН - разминки. Вытягиваешь пословицу и за 30 секунд ее объяснить, без наглядности и игрушек, в виде сказочки, притчи, проблемной ситуации. А пословицы самые простые,  вроде "Семеро одного не ждут", "Старый друг лучше новых двух", " Из пруда не вытащишь и рыбку из пруда". Может у кого-нибудь было что-то похожее? (или это только нам повезло с творческим методистом?...)


http://pritchi.ru/part_0 - сайт с притчами, просто подберите заготовки и вперед...

----------


## elw350

Спасибо большое. Вроде идея зародилась.  :Victory:  Результат выложу.

----------


## АФАНАСЬЕВНА

> http://www.spas-extreme.ru/el.php?EID=10011


Мне очень помогла данная ссылка в планировании и проведении недели пожарной безопасности. Спасибо, что подсказали!

----------


## ParNat

Доброе утро, коллеги! Наш детский сад начал подготовку к городскому конкурсу - соревнованию "Зеленый огонек" (в целях профилактики дорожно-транспортного травматизма). Соревнования пройдут по типу "Веселых стартов". Первый этап - "Визитная карточка" - эмблема, название, девиз. У кого-нибудь было что-либо подобное? Сейчас "бьемся" над эмблемой. Хочется что-то оригинальное, интересное, необычное. Поделитесь, пожалуйста! :Ok:

----------


## buba_nata

> Первый этап - "Визитная карточка" - эмблема, название, девиз. У кого-нибудь было что-либо подобное? Сейчас "бьемся" над эмблемой. Хочется что-то оригинальное, интересное, необычное. Поделитесь, пожалуйста!


У нас были подобные соревнования и назывались так же. Наша команда была "Зебрята" и у них была эмблема с зебренком. Песня была взята из кого то развивающего диска о ППД (сама им давала, а сейчас не вспомню), а вот девиз могу спросить и если песня сохранилась...

----------


## ParNat

> У нас были подобные соревнования и назывались так же. Наша команда была "Зебрята" и у них была эмблема с зебренком. Песня была взята из кого то развивающего диска о ППД (сама им давала, а сейчас не вспомню), а вот девиз могу спросить и если песня сохранилась...


Большое спасибо за подсказку! Что бы я без вас делала? :Meeting:  Мы тоже будем "Зебрятами", я уже даже представляю эмблему - зебренок с косичками из рекламы. Спросите, пожалуйста, про девиз.

----------


## binkakorzinka

Девочки, есть у кого-то электронный вариант книги Т.Комаровой "Занятия по изобразительной деятельности в подготовительной группе детского сада"?  Буду очень благодарна :Tender:

----------


## MARLEAN

Всем добрый вечер! В конце апреля в нашем детском саду "стартует" Неделя педагогического мастерства. Я готовлю открытое мероприятие с рабочим названием "Использование игр и игровых упражнений в развитии логического мышления". Девочки, есть у кого-нибудь изображение фигур "Танграма" или "Колумбово яйцо" в электронном виде?  :Ok:  Поделитесь, пожалуйста! Мои самодельные уже совсем истрепались, хочется заменить их, а рисовать совсем нет времени. Спасибо!  :Derisive:

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, есть у кого-нибудь изображение фигур "Танграма" или "Колумбово яйцо" в электронном виде? Поделитесь, пожалуйста! Мои самодельные уже совсем истрепались, хочется заменить их, а рисовать совсем нет времени. Спасибо!


http://baby-scool.narod.ru/media/gam...r/tangram.html
http://academy4baby.ru/games/golovol...lumbovo-yaytso

----------


## elw350

Девочки, игру по пожарной безопасности выложила в ОБЖД. Вдруг кому-то тоже надо :Smile3:

----------


## ParNat

Добрый вечер, коллеги! Выложила перспективное планирование прогулки по всем возрастам в "Документацию воспитателя". Не судите строго,разрабатывала сама, на основе программы "Детство", апробируем в этом учебном году. Мои девочки говорят, что удобно. :Derisive:

----------


## marinusia

Здравствуйте, девочки! Подскажите, пожалуйста! Дали задание, приготовить агитбригаду "Вредные привычки", возраст детей 4-5 лет, подскажите что-нибудь. Спасибо!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Дали задание, приготовить агитбригаду "Вредные привычки", возраст детей 4-5 лет,


Обалдеть :Blink: 
Это такие задания дают?
По хорошему нельзя акцентировать внимание детей на "вредные привычки" детям такого возраста.......................
куда мир катится...........................

----------


## strelka_64

> Дали задание, приготовить агитбригаду "Вредные привычки", возраст детей 4-5 лет, подскажите что-нибудь.


http://grischensk-sad.ucoz.ru/index/0-231
http://ndou98.ru/nahodki-nashih-koll...-zdorovij.html
http://novoselovskay.yarkovoschool.r...rigada/?id=681
http://ejka.ru/blog/stihi/941.html
http://copy.yandex.net/?text=%D1%81%...ab9a75&keyno=0
Это в основном для школы, но кое-что можно использовать и для сада.

----------


## кимким

> Обалдеть
> Это такие задания дают?
> По хорошему нельзя акцентировать внимание детей на "вредные привычки" детям такого возраста.......................
> куда мир катится...........................


Руслан, у нас еще и не такое могут... :Meeting:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Руслан, у нас еще и не такое могут...


Догадываюсь...................................)))))))))))

----------


## strelka_64

> Догадываюсь...................................)))))))))))


Мы уже ничему не удивляемся!  :Yahoo:

----------


## marinusia

> http://grischensk-sad.ucoz.ru/index/0-231
> http://ndou98.ru/nahodki-nashih-koll...-zdorovij.html
> http://novoselovskay.yarkovoschool.r...rigada/?id=681
> http://ejka.ru/blog/stihi/941.html
> http://copy.yandex.net/?text=%D1%81%...ab9a75&keyno=0
> Это в основном для школы, но кое-что можно использовать и для сада.


СПАСИБО!

----------


## Татьяна123

> Девочки, есть у кого-то электронный вариант книги Т.Комаровой "Занятия по изобразительной деятельности в подготовительной группе детского сада"?  Буду очень благодарна


Т.Комаровой "Занятия по изобразительной деятельности" - http://files.mail.ru/1AVL7G

----------


## binkakorzinka

Спасибо, Татьяна! но это немножечко не то. я имела ввиду книгу из "Библиотеки Программы воспитания и обучения в детском саду". эта книга у меня есть, в ней имеются отличия от вновь напечатанных.

----------


## *Nika*

Девочки помогите! Как правильно организовать СХД? (самостоятельную художественную деятельность) Надо показать на коллективный просмотр, а лит-ры никакой нет. Может у кого есть какой -нибудь материал, буду очень благодарна.

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки помогите! Как правильно организовать СХД? (самостоятельную художественную деятельность) Надо показать на коллективный просмотр, а лит-ры никакой нет. Может у кого есть какой -нибудь материал, буду очень благодарна.


Может быть, это поможет
*Содержание художественной самостоятельной деятельности* http://www.detskiysad.ru/estetika/340.html
http://www.moi-detsad.ru/konsultac482.html

----------


## *Nika*

Евгения, спасибо вам большое!!!!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Алена345

Девочки, добрый день, может кто аттестировался по теме "КазкотерапІя", буду признательна если поможите с материалом, может дельным советом, может у кого интересная презинтация есть, девочки очень хочу эту актуальную тему затронуть, т.к. не нахожу другого способа достучаться до детского разума в процессе его развития.

----------


## нотіка

Девочки добрий день, может у кого есть "Робота з батьками - фізичний розвиток дітей"

----------


## MAGISTRA

Уважаемые коллеги! 
Приглашаем принять участие в проекте для работников культуры и образования в ЮФО и СКФО

*Южно-Российская Академия Ивент Технологий "Сфера"*
http://eventaprofi.forumei.ru/f3-forum

Это семинары,тренинги,встречи для всех,кто имеет отношение к созданию праздничных и образовательных мероприятий: ведущие,педагоги доп.образования,музыкальные работники. 

*2-3 июля в Ставрополе
Мастер – класс АЛЕКСАНДРА ЗАЙЦЕВА
(г. Екатеринбург)
«Активизация зрительской аудитории.Игровой репертуар для ведущих»
*
*
ПРОГРАММА:*
Игровой репертуар для детей
Игровой репертуар для взрослых.
Манки (способы вовлечения в игру)
Использование реквизита в игровых программах.
Трансформация предмета.
Музыкальные игры.
Игровой репертуар для свадьбы, юбилея, дня рождения.
Командные игры (тимбилдинг).
Круговые игры.
Сценарная драматургия – основа игровой программы.
Проблемы игрового жанра.

Проведение презентаций, торжественных вечеров, семейных праздников, концертов и театрализованных представлений, вечеров отдыха, корпоративных вечеринок.

Всем участникам мастер – класса будет вручен диск со сборниками авторских сценариев и фонограммы для проведения различных мероприятий.


Стоимость участия: 6.000 рублей (наличный,безналичный расчет,карта Сбербанка России)
По итогам мастер-класса участникам выдается диплом. 
Оргвзнос необходимо внести в сроки с 1 мая по 15 июня 2012года

Открыт предварительный набор. Запись в теме "Регистрация участников"

Примечание:
1. Форма одежды - яркая,комфортная,желательно брюки,обувь удобная(мастер-класс проводится в режиме он-лайн работы)

2. Проживание в стоимость участия не входит, в дальнейшем будут указаны контакты и стоимость доступных гостиниц

3. Трансфер в обе стороны и питание участников производится за свой счет (исключение обед и кофе-брейки)

4. Разрешена только фотосъемка,диктофоны

_____________________________________________________________________________

Голик Марина Васильевна - руководитель ЮРАИТ "СФЕРА"
Полномочный представитель ОО МОД "Интернациональный Дом Творчества"
Клуб Мастеров Праздника Ставрополья

Контактный телефон: 8-961-449-07-80 
email: sttrazz@ya.ru

*5-6 июня в Ставрополе
Креативный тренинг "Вау-у меня идея"
Шоумен,ведущий,психолог Майк Смайл и Наталья Карасева (г.Санкт-Петербург -Москва)
*

----------


## Дирол

Девочки, подскажите пожалуйста, как подготовить слайд-презентаию на тему "Имидж воспитателя". Подскажите идейку, от чего оттолкнуться. Спасибо большое за любые предложения!

----------


## mar62

Обращаюсь за помощью к нашим девочкам воспитателям и методистам. Моя заведующая попросила найти консультацию на тему " Организация предметно-игровой среды-условие формирования игровой деятельности ребенка" . Может у кого нибудь есть материалы на эту тему. Спасибо.

----------


## ilmira68

> Обращаюсь за помощью к нашим девочкам воспитателям и методистам. Моя заведующая попросила найти консультацию на тему " Организация предметно-игровой среды-условие формирования игровой деятельности ребенка" . Может у кого нибудь есть материалы на эту тему. Спасибо.


Может эта ссылка Вам поможет http://dohcolonoc.ru/cons/1185-organ...-vozrasta.html

----------


## strelka_64

> Обращаюсь за помощью к нашим девочкам воспитателям и методистам. Моя заведующая попросила найти консультацию на тему " Организация предметно-игровой среды-условие формирования игровой деятельности ребенка" . Может у кого нибудь есть материалы на эту тему. Спасибо.


Посмотрите здесь  http://pik100.ucoz.ru/forum/3-165-1
http://www.erudition.ru/referat/ref/id.19187_1.html

----------


## Татьяна123

Добрый день! У меня на следующей неделе выпускной бал. Это мой первый выпуск, детей вела не самой младшей группы. столкнулась с проблемой -каждого ребёнка нужно наградить грамотой и присвоить звание. Может у кого-то есть  список стандартных званий, а я уже подберу их к своим детям. Может это глупая просьба, но буду всем благодарна кто откликнется.

----------


## zarinka

> Добрый день! У меня на следующей неделе выпускной бал. Это мой первый выпуск, детей вела не самой младшей группы. столкнулась с проблемой -каждого ребёнка нужно наградить грамотой и присвоить звание. Может у кого-то есть  список стандартных званий, а я уже подберу их к своим детям. Может это глупая просьба, но буду всем благодарна кто откликнется.


Зайди и посмотри вот здесь http://skyclipart.ru/detsad/6459-poc...ego-20-a4.html, а если задашь здесь же в поисковике почетные грамоты детям выскочит еще куча всего, просто надо будет пересмотреть и выбрать.

----------


## таня нече

Уважаемые коллеги! Обращаюсь с просьбой , подскажите диагностику по Васильевой , по всем возрастам где можно  найти. Смотрела в теме, но ссылки не открываются. Сама хочу поделиться  информацией по контролю и годовому планированию для ст. воспитателей . Только  что с института ККИДППО.

----------


## таня нече

№ 30674768  это годовой план  я только учусь ставить ссылки

----------


## таня нече

http://symeon.ifolder.ru/30674768  извините может сейчас получилось?

----------


## ParNat

Добрый вечер! Милые коллеги, помогите разобраться с написанием анализа годового плана работы образовательного учреждения на учебный год.В этом году требуют писать по-новому. Мне необходимо привести аналитическое обоснование для планирования, цели и задачи на предстоящий год, для чего необходимо вычленить факторы и условия, положительно или отрицательно повлиявшие на результаты деятельности. Кто нибудь пишет так? Поделитесь опытом! :Blush2:

----------


## ParNat

> http://symeon.ifolder.ru/30674768  извините может сейчас получилось?


Спасибо за ссылку!  :Grin:  Интересный материал, как раз "бьюсь" над годовым планом!

----------


## Иннка

Дорогі форумчанки. Допоможіть, будь ласка порадою, ідеєю чи матеріалом. Мені необхідно підібрати для себе наукову проблему. Я розгубілася і не знаю, яку обрати і які напрцювання там повинні бути. Завчасне спасибі

----------


## kssisa

Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста, нужна информация по развитию мелкой моторики в 1 младшей  группе средствами физкультурных упражнений и подвижными играми.

----------


## glip74

Дорогие девочки Sos!!!!!Очень нужна помощь увидела как можно самим сделать шаропад, Помню , что шары завязывались не просто на нитку . а на петельку через нее продевалась леска и натягивалась,получалась линия из воздушных шаров, в подходящий момент ее выдергивали и шары опадали.Очень хочу это сделать на свой выпуск , но не могу вспомню подробностей.Кажется видела это на этом форуме или на похожем соседнем, может кто в курсе?

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

> Добрый вечер! Милые коллеги, помогите разобраться с написанием анализа годового плана работы образовательного учреждения на учебный год.В этом году требуют писать по-новому. Мне необходимо привести аналитическое обоснование для планирования, цели и задачи на предстоящий год, для чего необходимо вычленить факторы и условия, положительно или отрицательно повлиявшие на результаты деятельности. Кто нибудь пишет так? Поделитесь опытом!


Присоединяюсь к этой просьбе.
С 1июня буду работать на полставки старшим воспитателем. мне придется писать анализ. Я понятия не имею, тем более это была не моя работа.

----------


## зизи

Добрый день! Девочки, выпускной на носу, может кто посоветует интересную игру с родителями на выпускной. Очень надо, заранее благодарна!!!! :Tender:

----------


## glip74

> Добрый день! Девочки, выпускной на носу, может кто посоветует интересную игру с родителями на выпускной. Очень надо, заранее благодарна!!!!


Мне очень нравится игра "Будильник"
Две семьи соревнуются на скорость,начинаем под запись будильника
Начало слов к сожалению не помню, но потом
Мама завтрак соберет , папа шарик принесет , вам же надо не проспать и скорей портфель собрать.
Мама собирает в пакет завтрак -муляж фруктов и сок , папа надувает шарик и завязывает на палочку,ребенок соответственно собирает портфель и одевает .
Просто, минимум атрибутов и очень весело.

----------


## glip74

А еще можно провести игру гадание, распределить обязанности , или клятву


Вед. 1Много трудностей будет на вашем пути, но мы уверены: вы будете легко их преодолевать (вносит и показывает 3-х литровую банку с синей водой). Вот сколько пасты и чернил вам придется исписать за время учёбы в школе.
Вед. 2(вносит тазик с водой): А сколько слёз прольёте вы и ваши родители за время учёбы. А это ваши отметки (1-10 цифры). К сожалению, они всякие бывают, и хорошие, и плохие.
Вед. 1: Ну, что вам не страшно? Тогда я предлагаю дать в этом зале торжественное обещание:
Клянусь не падать духом и не унывать!
Перед порогом знаний назад не отступать! 
или

Ну-ка родители, покажитесь, готовы ли вы детям помогать. 

Будь я мать, иль будь я отец ребенку всегда говорить: «Молодец!» КЛЯНУСЬ! 
Выходить в надлежащие сроки, клянусь не опаздывать я на уроки! КЛЯНУСЬ!
Клянусь я в учебе ребенка «не строить», клянусь вместе с ним иностранный освоить! КЛЯНУСЬ!
За двойки клянусь я его не ругать, и делать уроки ему помогать! КЛЯНУСЬ!
А если нарушу я клятву свою, тогда я последний свой зуб отдаю! КЛЯНУСЬ! 
Тогда моего, обещаю, ребенка кормить ежедневно вареной сгущенкой! КЛЯНУСЬ!
Тогда идеальным родителем буду, и клятвы своей никогда не забуду! КЛЯНУСЬ

----------


## ParNat

> Присоединяюсь к этой просьбе.
> С 1июня буду работать на полставки старшим воспитателем. мне придется писать анализ. Я понятия не имею, тем более это была не моя работа.


КАРАУЛ!!! Мне уже 8 июня сдавать годовой план на проверку. Сижу день и ночь, схожу с ума медленно, но верно!. :Girl Blum2:

----------


## таня нече

> КАРАУЛ!!! Мне уже 8 июня сдавать годовой план на проверку. Сижу день и ночь, схожу с ума медленно, но верно!.


Дорогие коллеги! Работаю первый год cт. воспитателем  ,  анализ есть , сравнить не с чем, могу скинуть завтра после работы.

----------


## таня нече

Анализ работы за учебный год .Если что не так , буду рада рекомендациям.http://symeon.ifolder.ru/30761634

----------


## ParNat

> Анализ работы за учебный год .Если что не так , буду рада рекомендациям.http://symeon.ifolder.ru/30761634


Спасибо за информацию!  :Tender:  Как только напишу свой анализ (если я все-таки его допишу  :Grin: ), выложу на форуме.

----------


## pedagogovna

Девочки, а как вы пишите "Технологические карты к играм?" У нас это вопрос №1 -самый проверяемый и самый никому неведомый. Можно писать ЛС, обменяемся информацией, а то это, я так понимаю,за "просто так": УМНИК: не даётся никем.

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, а как вы пишите "Технологические карты к играм?" У нас это вопрос №1 -самый проверяемый и самый никому неведомый.


А у нас такого нет! Как это выглядит? Очень хочется посмотреть! А то вдруг требовать начнут!

----------


## zarinka

> А у нас такого нет! Как это выглядит? Очень хочется посмотреть! А то вдруг требовать начнут!


Я тоже об этом первый раз слышу, очеень хотелось бы взглянуть на "такую чуду-юду".

----------


## pedagogovna

> "такую чуду-юду".


Оксана-а-а! И ты добила! Такое "оТЮТЕНИЕ", что это наш город -СВЕТИЛО образования(ШУЧУ!!!!!!) :Ok: .Отправила ЛС
Вот что удалось найти из Казахстана материал (здесь и для сюж-ролевых игр )Новая папка.zip

----------


## Ирина 51

> Девочки, добрый день, может кто аттестировался по теме "КазкотерапІя", буду признательна если поможите с материалом, может дельным советом, может у кого интересная презинтация есть, девочки очень хочу эту актуальную тему затронуть, т.к. не нахожу другого способа достучаться до детского разума в процессе его развития.


собирала разный материал с просторов интернета http://narod.ru/disk/51816101001.100...1%8F.docx.html ;  http://narod.ru/disk/51816096001.d75...1%8F.docx.html ; http://narod.ru/disk/51816085001.693...0(2).docx.html  ;http://narod.ru/disk/51815841001.9eb...Word.docx.html

----------


## ненька

> мне придется писать анализ.


Девочки, всем привет. Очень редко бываю в этой теме. Вот мой анализ, может кому сгодится, проверяющих устраивало, да и меня тоже, в компе был сохранен, на второй год, только тематику меняла и цифры http://files.mail.ru/FHUVO1

----------


## Elmal23

Я могу поделиться с Вами мониторингом. Нам его рекомендовали на методическом объединении, но я ещё не разбиралась / планирую с 1 сентября внедрять/.

----------


## Elmal23

Уважаемые коллеги! Обращаюсь с просьбой , подскажите диагностику по Васильевой , по всем возрастам где можно  найти. Смотрела в теме, но ссылки не открываются. Сама хочу поделиться  информацией по контролю и годовому планированию для ст. воспитателей . Только  что с института ККИДППО.[/QUOTE]

Я могу поделиться с Вами мониторингом. Нам его рекомендовали на методическом объединении, но я ещё не разбиралась / планирую с 1 сентября внедрять/.

----------


## ParNat

> Уважаемые коллеги! Обращаюсь с просьбой , подскажите диагностику по Васильевой , по всем возрастам где можно  найти. Смотрела в теме, но ссылки не открываются. Сама хочу поделиться  информацией по контролю и годовому планированию для ст. воспитателей . Только  что с института ККИДППО.


Доброе утро! Если Вам не жалко, поделитесь контролем и планированием для старших воспитателей. Очень интересно! Вынуждена только просить, поделиться по Васильевой нечем, так как работаю по "Детству". :Meeting:

----------


## ParNat

> Спасибо за информацию!  Как только напишу свой анализ (если я все-таки его допишу ), выложу на форуме.


Вот что у меня получилось! Анализ работы МБДОУ за учебный год http://files.mail.ru/MBDR2N С этого  года мы пишем так!  :Aga:

----------


## www наталья

*ParNat*, хороший анализ, особенно для проверяющих все конкретно описано, молодцы! :Ok:  если у вас есть ваша разработанная основная общеобразовательная программа поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## ParNat

> *ParNat*, хороший анализ, особенно для проверяющих все конкретно описано, молодцы! если у вас есть ваша разработанная основная общеобразовательная программа поделитесь пожалуйста


Спасибо за добрые слова! :Smile3:  Основная общеобразовательная программа есть, но  в августе (после отпуска) буду ее дорабатывать в связи с рекомендациями, который составил Методический совет Департамента дошкольного образования  нашего города. Я сама вхожу в Метод. совет, участвовала в разработке рекомендаций, так что надеюсь, справлюсь быстро и сразу поделюсь.  :Yes4:

----------


## Елена Дьякова

Здравствуйте,девочки.Помогите,пожалуйста,с книгой *Шипицына Л.М. и др.  Азбука общения: Развитие личности ребенка, навыков общения со взрослыми и сверстниками (3-6 лет)*.Обрыла весь интернет,только просроченные ссылки.Заранее огромное спасибо!!!!

----------


## buba_nata

> Здравствуйте,девочки.Помогите,пожалуйста,с книгой *Шипицына Л.М. и др.  Азбука общения: Развитие личности ребенка, навыков общения со взрослыми и сверстниками (3-6 лет)*.Обрыла весь интернет,только просроченные ссылки.Заранее огромное спасибо!!!!


Сейчас выставлю http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133397&page=19

----------


## Елена Дьякова

Наташенька,огромное спасибо!!!!

----------


## elena-1972

> Вот что у меня получилось! Анализ работы МБДОУ за учебный год http://files.mail.ru/MBDR2N С этого  года мы пишем так!


ParNat, спасибо!  :Ok:

----------


## ParNat

ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Марья Викторовна

> Сейчас выставлю http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133397&page=19


ой, как бы мне пригодилась эта книга!! но не пускает в методический кабинет((

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> ой, как бы мне пригодилась эта книга!! но не пускает в методический кабинет((


http://dump.ru/file/5779154

----------


## гунька

Девочки, добрый вечер! Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно скачать Комплексные занятия по программе "От рождения до школы" для второй младшей и средней группы? Весь инет перелопатила, только для старшей нашла. Помогите, пожалуйста, может,  у кого есть?

----------


## Марья Викторовна

> http://dump.ru/file/5779154


Спасибо!!! :Ok:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> ой, как бы мне пригодилась эта книга!! но не пускает в методический кабинет((


У тебя Маша, 28 сообщений (это вместе с *"Спасибо"*), по правилам этого форума необходимо в наличии больше 30 информативных сообщений, что бы был доступ ко многим темам.
Эти правила *необходимы* для того, что бы пользователи первым делом *общались*, в принципе ради этого форум создавался - общение, обмен мнениями, информацией. Дискуссии.
А что бы была у тебя возможность общаться, скидываю тебе доступные ссылки:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136360
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135631
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131259
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136173
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=82395
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135320
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133783
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134075
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133229
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135322
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=37048
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105406
Думаю, что по этим ссылкам доступ у тебя будет открыт.
Каждая ссылка открывает определённую тему, в которой ты вполне сможешь "говорить".
Удачи.

----------


## Марья Викторовна

*Руслан Шумилов*, Благодарна за разъяснения и за ссылочки))

----------


## buba_nata

> http://dump.ru/file/5779154


Зря вы Руслан, так сделали, на то я и выставила ее в методическом кабинете... Пусть не все достается легко, учиться общаться надо, не только писать "спасибо", но и делиться мыслями, советами и просто ссылками на интересное.... 
Написала бы Марья Викторовна, не 



> ой, как бы мне пригодилась эта книга!! но не пускает в методический кабинет((


, а просьбу обязательно бы откликнулась, не звери же...
Да, Марья Викторовна, в низу в правом нижнем углу, есть  "звезда шерифа", вот ей (т.е. ее нажатием и написав отзыв на сообщения) и можно благодарить в темах, где нет "спасибок". 
И, Марья Викторовна, мы все рады и всегда замечаем благодарности за нашу работу и конечно  рады принять и вас в свои ряды, сразу обижаться не надо и в штыки все замечания  не принимайте, мы хотим подсказать, что бы вы смогли быстрее "гулять по форуму" без ограничений. Я буду рада и выслать на почту, меня это не затруднит и ваша просьба не будет выглядеть "простым набиранием сообщений"

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, добрый вечер! Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно скачать Комплексные занятия по программе "От рождения до школы" для второй младшей и средней группы? Весь инет перелопатила, только для старшей нашла. Помогите, пожалуйста, может,  у кого есть?


На сколько я знаю, нет еще методического сопровождения к этой программе (не встречала, правда на 7 гномах нашла перспективное планирование по областям)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Зря вы Руслан, так сделали, на то я и выставила ее в методическом кабинете...


Скажем, если Марья будет активна на форуме, то не зря, а если она не оправдает мой аванс доверия, то Наталья, ты абсолютно права.......

----------


## Марья Викторовна

*buba_nata*, прошу прощения, что сложилась такая ситуация! Работаю над проблемой формирования партнерских взаимоотношений дошкольников и мне катастрофически не хватает литературы! 
Спасибо, что принимаете в ряды... постараюсь быть активной и не заниматься "простым набиранием сообщений"

----------


## Лилия Гончаренко

Очень интересно и  ново!!!

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

> Девочки, добрый вечер! Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно скачать Комплексные занятия по программе "От рождения до школы" для второй младшей и средней группы? Весь инет перелопатила, только для старшей нашла. Помогите, пожалуйста, может,  у кого есть?


Сейчас я на работе, кажется по второй младшей комплексные занятия есть на домашнем компьтере. Дома грузит плохо. Завтра скину на рабочем компьютере с флешки.Хотелось бы найти книжку по старшим группам

----------


## strelka_64

> Хотелось бы найти книжку по старшим группам


Если нужна по старшей группе, могу скинуть на почту.

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

> Если нужна по старшей группе, могу скинуть на почту.


Нужна. Большое спасибо. А это сейчас залила на Народ.

Вторая младшая группа - ,,Комплексные занятия,,  по Васильевой.
http://narod.ru/disk/56019714001.5c1...D0%AF.doc.html

Комплексно- тематическое планирование в средней группе
http://narod.ru/disk/56019987001.b41...nirov.pdf.html

----------


## strelka_64

> Нужна. Большое спасибо. А это сейчас залила на Народ.


Напишите вашу почту.

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

> Напишите вашу почту.


Буду ждать. Спасибо большое.
utkina.liuda@yandex.ru
sebeqanka@mail.ru

----------


## strelka_64

> Буду ждать. Спасибо большое.
> utkina.liuda@yandex.ru
> sebeqanka@mail.ru


Отправила!

----------


## Radmila

Девочки, вот у меня такой вопрос - Веракса в своей программе предлагает проведение мониторинга в ноябре и марте, кто работает по программе "От рождения до школы" Веракса - как вы планируете проведение мониторинга - в какой период времени, как предлагают авторы или по старому - сентябрь - май?

----------


## Светик62

Светлана Александровна наверное надо придерживаться самой программы Веракса,тем более в сентябре детей еще толком нет в саду,а в ноябре уже можно и посмотреть результаты за 2 месяца. А как Вам этот мониторинг? Я до конца не могу понять,как подсчитывать проценты по всей группе по области,да и по всему саду проценты какие-то странные получились.А как у Вас?

----------


## Radmila

> Светлана Александровна наверное надо придерживаться самой программы Веракса,тем более в сентябре детей еще толком нет в саду,а в ноябре уже можно и посмотреть результаты за 2 месяца. А как Вам этот мониторинг? Я до конца не могу понять,как подсчитывать проценты по всей группе по области,да и по всему саду проценты какие-то странные получились.А как у Вас?


Мы проводили по 3-х бальной систем - низкий, средний, высокий - картина никакая, брали за основу Верещагину - но у нее слишком мало параметров для оценивания. Провели быстро - так как в этом году к 21 мая надо было уже сдать годовой анализ и результаты мониторинга, о чем известили 11  мая, а он у нас по плану только с 21 начинался, вот и взяли что попроще, но четкой картины не получили. А вот выпускников "мониторили" по Вераксе - они для подготовишек уже выпустили диск, обещали и на остальные группы. Там пятибальная система и все четко разложено и понятно. Но.... бумаги уходит море))))) 

Теперь по времени - да, ноябрь удобнее- тем более там и тематический контроль - картину проще просмотреть, а вот март для мониторинга - ну никак... скорее бы середину мая.. Но я так думаю, что мониторинг проводят в марте с целью корректировки - что то успеть сделать - исправить положение. Но вот как вывести процент освоения образовательной программы по муниципальному заданию в марте - я не представляю. Все таки ещё 2 месяца.. 

По процентам - надо смотреть образец таблицы по мониторингу - как она у вас выглядит. У нас по вертикали идет список детей, по горизонтали - параметры оценивания (бывшие ЗУНы) - и в конце строчки по горизонтали каждому ребенку выводится количество набранных баллов. Например 30 баллов за 10 показателей, его процент усвоения = 100%. (это если по 3-х бальной шкале за каждый параметр от 1 до 3 баллов)). А у другого ребенка набирается 27%. Высчитываем по пропорции - в числителе 30 - 100%, в знаменателе 27 -  Х % (дробь). Далее - 27 умножаем на 100 и делим на 30 получаем  освоение вторым ребенком данной области на 90%. И так по каждому ребенку. Аналогично и по интегративным качествам - только там идут параметры качеств (оптимально - 5-6). 

*Проценты* каждого ребенка (всех детей группы) складываются по области в кучу и делятся на количество детей - получается общий процент усвоения области. 
А там по параметрам мониторинга надо смотреть - от стольки-то  до стольки-то  - низкий, от стольки-то до стольки-то  - высокий и т. п. У всех они разные эти пороги критериев. Мы в этом году тоже намучились - но проценты получили хорошие - прямо по требованию муниципального задания. 
Ну уж не знаю - понятно ли объяснила.... ))))))))))))))))))))))) Если что непонятно  - пишите в личку......

----------


## Светик62

Светлана Александровна спасибо все понятно объяснили вроде и мы также подсчитывали,но к окончательному подсчету процентов по группе совсем запуталась и просто подвела под лучший результат. У нас компенсирующий детский сад(логопедия  ОНР),получилось в среднем по областям от 71% до 78%,думаю нам хватит,а на большее наши дети и не потянут. А Вы по подготовительной группе все забивали в эту программу Вераксы? Как оцениваете ее,помогает в подсчетах или еще замудреннее? Мы делали подготовишек только интегративные качества,на большее не хватило времени-в дс 11 групп,да еще в течении 6 мес не было старшего воспитателя.Так что мне пришлось все делать быстро и без потерь.

----------


## Radmila

> А Вы по подготовительной группе все забивали в эту программу Вераксы? Как оцениваете ее,помогает в подсчетах или еще замудреннее?


Нет, там все просто - забиваете в программу полученные данные на каждого ребенка, все параметры там уже есть и программа все считает сама, составляет карту индивидуального развития, график и диаграмму. Ничего считать не надо. Просто приходится распечатывать на каждого ребенка по каждому качеству по одному листу. Вот хотим в этом году сделать сразу на всех детей общую таблицу- чтобы меньше бумаги расходовать, да и хранить такую кипу бумаг очень неудобно. И уже с этой общей таблицы забивать данные в программу. 
У нас по областям по муниципальному заданию должно быть 90%))))))) ???? Кто этот процент определял - не знаю.  Качества вышли поменьше...

----------


## Оптимистка

> Нет, там все просто - забиваете в программу полученные данные на каждого ребенка, все параметры там уже есть и программа все считает сама, составляет карту индивидуального развития, график и диаграмму.


Уточните пожалуйста о какой программе идет речь, в смысле не образовательной а компьютерной и ее источник если можно.

----------


## Radmila

> Уточните пожалуйста о какой программе идет речь, в смысле не образовательной а компьютерной и ее источник если можно.


Здесь посмотрите - http://msbook.ru/catalog/books/978-5-43150-007-7

----------


## Cvet07

Может кому пригодится сценарий посвящения молодых специалистов в воспитатели. http://dump.ru/file/5800469

----------


## alajy

нужна книга  Лобынько,швецова  Игры-занятия для детей раннего возраста. Может у кого -то есть.

----------


## родня

пожалуйста, у кого есть книга комплексные занятия в средней группе по программе "От рождения до школы",очень надо

----------


## kseniya_s_m_

Дорогие девчата!!Помогите найти "ПРАВИЛО РАБОТЫ С ИНВЕНТАРЕМ НА ОГОРОДЕ ДЛЯ ВЗРОСЛЫХ И ДЕТЕЙ". Пожалуйста очень нужно!!!!

----------


## Алена345

> нужна книга  Лобынько,швецова  Игры-занятия для детей раннего возраста. Может у кого -то есть.


http://mistergid.ru/children/metodik...a-1-11-iz.html
http://mistergid.ru/children/metodik...a-12-23-i.html

----------


## strelka_64

> Дорогие девчата!!Помогите найти "ПРАВИЛО РАБОТЫ С ИНВЕНТАРЕМ НА ОГОРОДЕ ДЛЯ ВЗРОСЛЫХ И ДЕТЕЙ". Пожалуйста очень нужно!!!!


http://doshvozrast.ru/metodich/kontrol15_4.htm
http://www.modernlib.ru/books/perede...ventar/read_5/

----------


## pedagogovna

ИНСТРУКЦИЯ 
по технике безопасности, охране жизни и здоровья воспитанников 
на прогулочных площадках, во время труда в цветнике, на участке
http://narod.ru/disk/58974587001.894...ulice.doc.html

----------


## pedagogovna

высказывание по поводу министерского грифа. 
"До 2005 года существовала процедура государственной экспертизы программ дошкольного образования. С 2005 года в соответствии с приказом Минобрнауки России от 8 апреля 2005 г. N 107 "Об экспертизе учебников" процедура экспертизы изменилась. *Экспертизе подлежат только учебники,* используемые в образовательном процессе общеобразовательных учреждений. Прочие учебные издания (хрестоматии, атласы, наглядные пособия), а также *программы воспитания, обучения и развития детей дошкольного возраста и методические пособия, используются в образовательном процессе образовательных учреждений без рекомендаций Минобрнауки России.* Поэтому сегодня на содержательном (программно-методическом) поле дошкольного образования нет ни одной программы, имеющей гриф Министерства."
(Приложение "Методические рекомендации о разработке основной общеобразовательной программы дошкольного образования"
к Письму Министерства образования и науки РФ от 21 октября 2010 г. N 03-248 "О разработке основной общеобразовательной программы дошкольного образования" )

----------


## pedagogovna

Коллеги, очень "больной" вопрос на сегодня- Я находилась в очередном трудовом отпуске и получила предложение перейти в другой сад, это было за месяц до окончания отпуска-я известила Завед. *УСТНО**-т.к.* по каким-то новым требованиям сейчас считают- когда ты поступил на работу и дату ухода- могут быть "ДОЛГИ"- вариантов 2-либо работаешь оставшееся время(считает бухгалтер) либо-возвращаешь деньгами.
Сейчас у меня заканчивается отпуск и в последние дни я написала заявление-знающие люди  сказали, что если во время отпуска- то я не должна отрабатывать 2 недели.
Завед. в отпуске, но приехала в сад и запретила мне(заочно-меня еще нет на работе) уходить без отработки, причем ЮРИСТ ГОРОНО сказала, что ПО УСМОТРЕНИЮ АДМИНИСТРАЦИИ, но Зав. против ухода и заявление говорят писать вообще в 1 день(понедельник) после отпуска, следовательно, считать начало отработки со ВТОРНИКА, в общем, 14 авг+14= 28 я могу покинуть сад! Меня ждут на новой работе, я согласна на совмещение. НО как это расценивать с педагогической точки? Все силы и нервы отдала , 3 года -срок небольшой, но очень обидно, что делала работу не только за себя , но и методиста и музыканта и вообще. ЧТО делать? У кого такое встречалось? На носу уч.год, Программа моя совершенно новая,в городе это единств. коррекц.группа для УО, хочется все силы бросить на освоение, ведь с 1 сент диагностика, а у меня... :Tu:

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

Я думаю, что нервы надо поберечь. Две недели небольшой срок, были ведь в этом саду и ваши друзья, расстаньтесь с ними по-хорошему.
Будут у вас встречи по работе с ними, а на новой работе и подождать смогут, потихонечку собирайте материал для нового сада.

----------


## ParNat

Полностью согласна с Людмилой Владимировной! Не ругайтесь, не ссорьтесь, уйдите со спокойной душой. И у Вас, и о Вас останутся только хорошие воспоминания!!! Если Вас не хотят отпускать, значит очень ценят!  :Aga:

----------


## pedagogovna

> и ваши друзья,


вот они-то на моей стороне... а какую пользу я принесу за это время ?я предлагала выйти во время отпуска,чтобы и им помочь в подготовке к смотру к Уч.году и себе облегчить график- не хотят.




> Если Вас не хотят отпускать, значит очень ценят!


вот именно, запрягли за всех работать-обидно до слёз, столько материала приносила, времени тратила своего личного, всё за свои деньги покупала, вплоть до ремонта кабинета,еще обвиняют , что бросаю, нечестно поступаю!

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

> вот они-то на моей стороне... а какую пользу я принесу за это время ?я предлагала выйти во время отпуска,чтобы и им помочь в подготовке к смотру к Уч.году и себе облегчить график- не хотят.
> 
> 
> вот именно, запрягли за всех работать-обидно до слёз, столько материала приносила, времени тратила своего личного, всё за свои деньги покупала, вплоть до ремонта кабинета,еще обвиняют , что бросаю, нечестно поступаю!


Мы,наверное все через это проходим, жизнь нас учит. Я такая же, но- потихонечку ставлю ограничители. Вижу обиды и непонимание. Я сейчас работаю 4 часа, перешла в замы после инсульта мамы. Получаю пять с хвостиком. У всех есть компьютеры, а просят меня печать. Распечатала всем сетки занятий, выгнала картинки для столов и шкафов, сделала списки, не стала делать режимы, думаю пусть со старых перепечатают. Говорю, сделайте дома на флешку, отредактирую и распечатаю- не нравится. Времени домашнего жалко. Вчера услышала, а это не ваша работа, предыдущая все давала. Не знаю, мне ничего не давали, сама печатала, поэтому и научилась.
Ушла с группы, забрала в кабинет личный материал, в группе много стало свободного места, моя напарница не привыкла методические деньги на литературу тратить, экономная.Чувствую в отношениях появился напряг. Где найти золотую середину.Хорошо, когда рядом есть такие же как мы, но люди иногда очень хорошо такими пользуются и им не нравится таких терять, самим придется шевелится.

----------


## buba_nata

> Сейчас у меня заканчивается отпуск и в последние дни я написала заявление-знающие люди  сказали, что если во время отпуска- то я не должна отрабатывать 2 недели.
> Завед. в отпуске, но приехала в сад и запретила мне(заочно-меня еще нет на работе) уходить без отработки, причем ЮРИСТ ГОРОНО сказала, что ПО УСМОТРЕНИЮ АДМИНИСТРАЦИИ, но Зав. против ухода и заявление говорят писать вообще в 1 день(понедельник) после отпуска, следовательно, считать начало отработки со ВТОРНИКА, в общем, 14 авг+14= 28 я могу покинуть сад! Меня ждут на новой работе, я согласна на совмещение. НО как это расценивать с педагогической точки? Все силы и нервы отдала , 3 года -срок небольшой, но очень обидно, что делала работу не только за себя , но и методиста и музыканта и вообще. ЧТО делать? У кого такое встречалось?


А если переписать заявлении на отпуск с последующим увольнением, у нас есть такая практика (поэтому и отрабатывать не надо), а вот если не подпишит это заявление, то лучше отработать ...




> Я думаю, что нервы надо поберечь. Две недели небольшой срок, были ведь в этом саду и ваши друзья, расстаньтесь с ними по-хорошему.
> Будут у вас встречи по работе с ними, а на новой работе и подождать смогут, потихонечку собирайте материал для нового сада.


Совершено с этим согласна!



> вот именно, запрягли за всех работать-обидно до слёз, столько материала приносила, времени тратила своего личного, всё за свои деньги покупала, вплоть до ремонта кабинета,еще обвиняют , что бросаю, нечестно поступаю!


Можно понять, что столько трудов жалко, и высказывания то же объяснимы - самим придется тащить воз, проще было вас попрасить и все будет сделано, да и просить наверняка не надо было, но лучше уйти с легким сердцем и не о чем не жалеть!

----------


## pedagogovna

ДЕВОЧКИ, спасибо преБОЛЬШОЕ человеческое за поддержку, нервы совсем истрепала, каждый день всё открывается еще хуже.




> А если переписать заявлении на отпуск с последующим увольнением,


Наташа,бухгалтерия у нас не в саду,а в гороно, а завед. вообще не идёт ни на какие уступки- мне всё передают-, я вообще лично не разговаривала с ней. Она "ужесточила" правила-еще дальше растягивается моя "отработка"...
А вообще мне на это везёт-я тут вспомнила, как 5 лет назад переезжала из другого города, страны и мне директор вообще не подписывала заявление, а приватно сказала, что не будет помогать в оформлении документов, хотя за час она могла решить мои проблемы, которые я потом за месяц со слезами не смогла решить. А помогли всё те же близкие-коллеги и друзья, поддерживали и совершенно случайно моя лучшая подруга пошла со мной в одно учреждение и увидела родителей своих воспитанников, которые работали как раз в том злосчастном кабинете, где мне "чинили бюрократические препятствия". 
СПАСИБО всем ! ЗДОРОВЬЯ и СЧАСТЬЯ ! :Ok:

----------


## Алена345

Девочки отзовитесь у кого есть такая книга Наталья_Чуб:_Азбука_храбрости.Сказкотерапия.Заранее благодарю, можно в личку.

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки отзовитесь у кого есть такая книга Наталья_Чуб:_Азбука_храбрости.Сказкотерапия.Заранее благодарю, можно в личку.


Здесь можно скачать  http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%D0...id=37000&lr=37

----------


## pedagogovna

http://psychology.detsky-mir.com/527...kazkoterapija/ Алена. я по мейлу отправила ссылку-не дошла? 
http://psychology.detsky-mir.com/527...kazkoterapija/ http://files.uz-translations.uz/bbrgbcquukes.html

----------


## Алена345

> http://psychology.detsky-mir.com/527...kazkoterapija/ Алена. я по мейлу отправила ссылку-не дошла?


Дошла, но ссылку убрал автор, хотелось бы бесплатно, а там деньги требуют, пишут отзывы о ней хорошие, не найду что поделаешь тут(((((

----------


## Алена345

> http://psychology.detsky-mir.com/527...kazkoterapija/ Алена. я по мейлу отправила ссылку-не дошла? 
> http://psychology.detsky-mir.com/527...kazkoterapija/ http://files.uz-translations.uz/bbrgbcquukes.html


Все скачала, спасибо тебе огромное Ксюха, ты настоящий друг!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Neffy

Девочки, добрый день!  Ищу книгу "АБВГДЕйка: комплексная программа подготовки детей к школе" Калининой.  Помогите, пожалуйста, может, у кого есть? Заранее спасибо))))

----------


## Lexsa

ДЕВОЧКИ, МОЖЕТ У КОГО ЕСТЬ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ ПО ОФОРМЛЕНИЮ И ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ УГОЛКА КНИГИ В Д/С??? ВСЕ О БИБЛИОТЕКЕ, ФОРМУЛЯРЫ, С/Р ИГРА "БИБЛИОТЕКА", АТРИБУТЫ. БУДУ ОЧЕНЬ БЛАГОДАРНА, Т.К. УЖЕ 27.08 ВЫСТУПАТЬ С ДОКЛАДОМ В РАЙОНЕ.

----------


## АФАНАСЬЕВНА

> ДЕВОЧКИ, МОЖЕТ У КОГО ЕСТЬ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ ПО ОФОРМЛЕНИЮ И ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ УГОЛКА КНИГИ В Д/С??? ВСЕ О БИБЛИОТЕКЕ, ФОРМУЛЯРЫ, С/Р ИГРА "БИБЛИОТЕКА", АТРИБУТЫ. БУДУ ОЧЕНЬ БЛАГОДАРНА, Т.К. УЖЕ 27.08 ВЫСТУПАТЬ С ДОКЛАДОМ В РАЙОНЕ.


В инструктивно-методическом письме есть интересный материал на эту тему.

----------


## Lexsa

Спасибо!!! Я уже видела, может ещё что-нибудь. Может у кого есть красивые формуляры. Мне нужен мастер-класс по изготовлению формуляров. Несколько вариантов.

----------


## leonora_

Просьба к девочкам украиночкам!
Кто в саду выписывает журнал "Практика управління дошкільним закладом"?  Нашей заве нужнен документ - Угода про співпрацю ДНЗ зі школою в журнале за березень 2011 року.

----------


## ленинаканчик

Девочки, здравствуйте. Я начинающий воспитатель, но не педагог. То есть до этого работала физинструткором. Очень интересная живая работа, безумно нравилась. Но вышло так, что была вынуждена уволиться из детского сада, так как поменялось руководство в апреле текущего года, методист (редкостаная ....., извините меня). В общем., за 3 недели из-за нее уволилось из ада 14 человек!!!!!!!!!! Ужас, и я не стала исключением. Как бы ни любила свою должность, все равно рано или поздно бы ушла из того дурдома, поэтому решилась пойти в новый замечательный садик, вновь открывающийся на должность воспитатель. Будут у меня малыши 2-3 года. Скажите, пожалуйста, как назвать группу. Как называются ваши группы младшие в ваше детском саду. Просто в голове много крутится идей, вот не могу определиться. все буду благодарна. Спрашивайте меня о чем-либо, всегда с радостью отвечу.

----------


## Neffy

> Как называются ваши группы младшие в ваше детском саду. Просто в голове много крутится идей, вот не могу определиться. все буду благодарна.


Я назвала в этом году 1 младшие - "Колобок" и "Ягодки". А 2 младшие -"Звездочки" и "Ромашки".

----------


## leonora_

> Я назвала в этом году 1 младшие - "Колобок" и "Ягодки". А 2 младшие -"Звездочки" и "Ромашки".


У нас тоже "Ромашка" и "Цветочек"

----------


## Оптимистка

> Как называются ваши группы младшие в ваше детском саду.


У нас "Пчелки" и "Сказка"

----------


## СМИТТИ

> Как называются ваши группы младшие в ваше детском саду. Просто в голове много крутится идей, вот не могу определиться.


У меня группа "Улыбка". Девиз моей группы: 
Жить без улыбки -
Просто ошибка!
Всюду улыбки - 
Повсюду добро!

----------


## Иннокентьевна

А  у  нас  маленькие  группы  называются: " Малыш", "Гномики"

----------


## viktorya07

Добрый день, коллеги! Я из раздела музруков. Очень просили меня поискать программу *Петерсон "Мир открытий"* для дошкольного возраста, но в поисковике не нашла где скачать. Может, у вас есть? Поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## buba_nata

У меня дети 3-5 лет - разновозрастная (2 младшая и средняя) - мы "Гномики"
Ясли - "Солнышко", а старшики - "Теремок"

----------


## ParNat

У нас ясли - "Капельки"; 1 младшая - "Лунтики"; 2 младшая - "Умка"; средняя - "Почемучки", старшие - "Ягодка", "Пчелки", "Звездочки" В каждой группе эмблема, соответствующая названию и девиз!

----------


## ленинаканчик

спасибо большое всем, кто подсказал идеи с названием группы!

----------


## ленинаканчик

Девчата, скажите пожалуйста, буду защищаться на 1 категорию впервые в марте 2013 года, какой педпроект реализовать для защиты? У меня младший возраст детки 2-3 года. Просто до этого времени работала физруком и там тема была здоровьесберегающие технологии. Может как-то что-то преломить? Или взять новое что-нить? Что у вас было? И защищались ли вы по педпроекту?

----------


## zarinka

Я конечно, не знаю правил аттесстации в России, но что касается проектов, то , на мой взгляд, очень даже возможно и актуально 



> преломить





> здоровьесберегающие технологии


. У нас сейчас как раз требуют, чтобы у каждой группы был свой проект здоровьесберегающих технологий со всеми вытекающими отсюда последствиями.

----------


## Дилара

Девочки, помогите пожалуйста, нет ли у кого нибудь в электронном варианте книги " Диагностический журнал. Комплексная оценка результатов освоения программы от рождения до школы". :Blush2:

----------


## ПВА

Девочки,очень надо книгу "Результаты итогового мониторинга образовательного процесса "подготовительная группа.Поделитесь у кого есть. :Aga:

----------


## ParNat

Милые коллеги, срочно нужна ваша помощь!!! :Meeting:  С понедельника начинаем возить на автобусе наших воспитанников в детский сад с соседнего поселка. С нас срочно требуют разработать план работы ДОУ по обеспечению безопасных перевозок детей и Инструкции по организации безопасной перевозки детей. Если у вас есть опыт такой работы, поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## Olsa

> Милые коллеги, срочно нужна ваша помощь!!! С понедельника начинаем возить на автобусе наших воспитанников в детский сад с соседнего поселка. С нас срочно требуют разработать план работы ДОУ по обеспечению безопасных перевозок детей и Инструкции по организации безопасной перевозки детей. Если у вас есть опыт такой работы, поделитесь, пожалуйста!


У меня есть вот такие инструкции. Может пригодятся. 
. Безопасность во время автобусной экскурсии.

2.1. Руководитель экскурсии обязан:

- проверить наличие и правильность оформления путевки и согласовать с водителем время нахождения в пути и остановки, особенности поведения в пути следования и действия в особых случаях;

- уточнить у водителя места нахождения в автобусе аварийных выходов и порядок их использования в особых случаях;

- проверить по списку состав группы и наличие росписей о проведенном инструктаже по безопасности;

- проинструктировать группу о порядке посадки и правилах поведения при следовании по маршруту, остановках и других особенностях поездки;

- после посадки в автобус убедиться в наличии детей согласно списку и доложить водителю о готовности к поездке;

- в пути следования беспрекословно выполнять все указания водителя по соблюдению требований безопасности;

- напомнить детям о безопасном поведении в пути следования и о действиях в особых случаях, показать места нахождения аварийных выходов.

2.2. Посадка в автобус:

- производится организованно только по команде руководителя экскурсии после попарного построения детей;

- осуществляется под руководством сопровождающего после остановки транспортного средства по одному человеку согласно списку группы детей;

- при посадке в транспортное средство, в пути следования и при высадке детей сопровождающий обеспечивает дисциплину и порядок в группе детей.

2.3. При следовании по маршруту запрещается:

- отвлекать водителя от управления автобусом разговорами, вопросами, шуметь и громко разговаривать;

- загромождать проходы вещами;

- стоять и передвигаться по салону автобуса, сидеть на коленях;

- сорить (мусор необходимо складывать в пакет и после поездки ни в коем случае не оставлять в салоне автобуса).

2.4. При следовании по маршруту необходимо:

- выполнять беспрекословно все указания водителя, руководителя группы и сопровождающих;

- при длительной поездке в пути следования друг к другу относиться уважительно, при необходимости оказывать взаимную помощь;

- в случае экстремальной ситуации соблюдать спокойствие, не создавать паники и строго выполнять все указания водителя и руководителя группы.

2.5. После приезда руководитель экскурсии обязан:

- высадку проводить организованно, не допускать скопления людей на выходе;

- после высадки проверить состав группы и справиться о состоянии здоровья воспитанников;

- проинструктировать о дальнейших действиях;

- после возвращения в ДОУ проверить наличие детей по списку и доложить о возвращении директору или заместителю директора по воспитательной работе.

2.6. Главная задача руководителя и сопровождающих - сохранить группу в полном составе от начала маршрута до возвращения в ДОУ. Потеря кого-либо из детей при следовании на общественном транспорте недопустима.

3. Меры безопасности при следовании в общественном транспорте (автобусе, троллейбусе, трамвае)

3.1. Для обеспечения безопасности необходимо:

- соблюдать предельную осторожность при подъезде автобуса к остановке, не толпиться и не подходить ближе 1 м к краю дороги до полной остановки автобуса;

- не мешать выходу пассажиров из автобуса после остановки;

- вход в автобус или троллейбус разрешается только по команде руководителя через переднюю дверь, предварительно приготовить проездной документ;

- перед входом не толкаться, соблюдать очередность перед автоматизированной системой контроля проезда (далее - АСКП), внимательно и осторожно проходить через турникет только после загорания зеленого сигнального табло на АСКП;

- сопровождающие входят первыми, а руководитель последним, замыкая группу, тем самым осуществляется контроль входа группы в полном составе.

3.2. В салоне транспортного средства необходимо:- не разговаривать громко, не толкаться. \4етро - это не место для игр;

- обязательно держаться за поручень. Помните! Скорость поезда метро доставляет 90 км/ч. При резком торможении, если не держаться, благодаря силе инерции вы продолжите движение по вагону с этой же скоростью, вследствие чего вы можете получить травмы и увечья или нанести их другим пассажирам;

- быть внимательными, слушать объявления остановок, чтобы не пропустить нужную остановку поезда, на которой вам необходимо выходить;

- выходить из вагона только по команде руководителя;

- после выхода из вагона (сопровождающие выходят первыми, а руководитель - последним) убедиться, что никого из группы в вагоне не осталось.

- воздерживаться от пользования мобильным телефоном (мобильный телефон должен быть надежно спрятан в сумке или карманах одежды);

- сумка с документами, деньгами и иными принадлежностями должна быть в руках, с таким расчетом, чтобы предупредить ее кражу (сумка на ремне может быть обрезана или оторвана при выходе (входе) в автобус при большом скоплении людей на остановке);

- без необходимости не открывать сумку, кошелек и не пересчитывать деньги, не заниматься туалетом и другими делами, например, прослушиванием музыки, отвлекающей вас от своевременной подготовки к выходу (при этом увеличивается вероятность проехать нужную остановку, прослушать команду о выходе и отстать от группы);

- стоя в проходе, обязательно держаться за поручень или спинку кресла, а если такой возможности нет - за руку своего соседа.

3.3. Помните! При резком торможении даже при небольшой скорости за счет инерции движения можно получить увечье или травму или нанести их другим людям.

3.4. Выход из общественного транспорта осуществляется только по команде руководителя.

3.5. После выхода из автобуса, используя самоконтроль, убедиться, что никто из группы не отстал. Если кого-то нет, немедленно проинформировать об этом руководителя группы для принятия дальнейших действий.


4. Перевозка детей на автомобильных транспорных средствах.

4.1. На автомобильных транспортных средствах, выполняющих перевозку детей (одиночных или следующих колонной), независимо от времени суток должен быть включен ближний свет фар, спереди и сзади установленные опознавательные знаки "Перевозка детей".

4.2. Посадка (высадка) детей осуществляется после остановки автомобильного транспортного средства, его движение начинается после размещения детей по посадочным местам и закрытия дверей.

4.3. Во время движения автомобильного транспортного средства не допускается:

- отвлекать водителя от управления, мешать водителю в управлении транспортным средством;

- препятствовать закрытию дверей транспортного средства, высовываться в оконные проемы, открывать двери автомобильного транспортного средства;

- осуществлять прием пищи.

4.4. По прибытии к месту назначения автомобильные транспортные средства по одному подъезжают к месту высадки. Вышедшие из автомобильного транспортного средства дети в организованном порядке отводятся от места высадки.

----------


## Radmila

> Милые коллеги, срочно нужна ваша помощь!!! С понедельника начинаем возить на автобусе наших воспитанников в детский сад с соседнего поселка. С нас срочно требуют разработать план работы ДОУ по обеспечению безопасных перевозок детей и Инструкции по организации безопасной перевозки детей. Если у вас есть опыт такой работы, поделитесь, пожалуйста!


Зайдите в раздел к учителям. Во многих школ осуществляют подвоз учеников, у них должны быть уже соответствующие требования разработанные инструкции.  *Как вам разрешили подвоз?* У меня в саду тоже дети из близлежащего поселка, но РОНО отказалось от подвоза, сославшись, что это слишком большой риск. Родители сами возят. В городе не хватает мест, а у меня ещё есть на две группы место. Предложила открыть две группы для детей, находящихся в социальной опасности, т.е. круглосуточные группы. И это предложение отклонили. Рада за вас и детишек, которые будут ездить к вам в садик. 
Если есть какая нормативка по разрешению подвоза детей до 7 лет  садик - скиньте пожалуйста, можно в личку. Буду очень признательна!

----------


## Алена345

Девочки может у кого есть такие книги , очень нужно для аттестации, можно в личку , заранее спасибо!
*Конспект занятия по обучению пересказу детей 4-5 лет. Гуси-лебеди: Настольный театр*

*Конспект занятия по обучению пересказу детей 4-5 лет. Настольный театр Три медведя: Любимые сказки*

*Заюшкина избушка: Настольный театр Конспект занятия по обучению пересказу детей 4-5 лет. Любимые сказки*

----------


## pedagogovna

Аленка, лови в Мейле!

----------


## ParNat

*Olsa* Большое спасибо!!!! :Tender:

----------


## ParNat

> Зайдите в раздел к учителям. Во многих школ осуществляют подвоз учеников, у них должны быть уже соответствующие требования разработанные инструкции.  *Как вам разрешили подвоз?* У меня в саду тоже дети из близлежащего поселка, но РОНО отказалось от подвоза, сославшись, что это слишком большой риск. Родители сами возят. В городе не хватает мест, а у меня ещё есть на две группы место. Предложила открыть две группы для детей, находящихся в социальной опасности, т.е. круглосуточные группы. И это предложение отклонили. Рада за вас и детишек, которые будут ездить к вам в садик. 
> Если есть какая нормативка по разрешению подвоза детей до 7 лет  садик - скиньте пожалуйста, можно в личку. Буду очень признательна!


Распоряжение о перевозке детей выдал наш Департамент. В соседнем поселке закрылся садик, детишек перевели к нам, мы ближе всех. А так как мы живем в условиях Крайнего Севера, зимой малыши на остановке в ожидании рейсового автобуса просто не выдержат. Проблема в том, что документы приходится готовить самим. Завтра утром уже еду за детьми. :Aga:

----------


## tatuchka

Девочки, помогите , пожалуйста, очень нужна книга Корнеичевой , Грачевой "Планирование внеучебной деятельности с дошкольниками в режиме дня " для второй младшей группы

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, помогите , пожалуйста, очень нужна книга Корнеичевой , Грачевой "Планирование внеучебной деятельности с дошкольниками в режиме дня " для второй младшей группы


Эту книгу скидывали девочки на сайте http://vospitatelivsexgorodov.3bb.ru/

----------


## mamapartizana

Девочки, помогите! Писала курсовую по теме: Использование нетрадиционных приемов
при обучении детей рисованию животных»
Теперь надо как-то перефразировать тему, и оставив за основу материал курсовой, доработав его, сделать дипломную. Голова совсем уже не "варит" может чем поможете?

----------


## Т 83

Здравствуйте! Очень Вас всех прошу срочно нужен проект ко всемирному дню врача для детей старшего возраста! помогите кто-чем может. Пожалуйста.

----------


## julialav

Девчонки, помогите пожалуйста, у нас будет проходить семинар руководителей детских садов, тема-"правове виховання", наш сад полностью украиномовний,  если у кого-то есть какая нибудь информация по данной теме, пожалуйста поделитесь. СПАСИБО,

----------


## zarinka

> какая нибудь информация по данной теме,


Информация есть, больше из интернета, порсто в свое время делала подборку, но в основном все на русском, если интересует - пиши.

----------


## strelka_64

> Здравствуйте! Очень Вас всех прошу срочно нужен проект ко всемирному дню врача для детей старшего возраста! помогите кто-чем может. Пожалуйста.


Может быть взять проект по здоровью,таких в инете много. Или обязательно о врачах?

----------


## Т 83

> Может быть взять проект по здоровью,таких в инете много. Или обязательно о врачах?


Да нужно обязательно о врачах, но и за это Вам большое спасибо!

----------


## leonora_

> тема-"правове виховання", наш сад полностью украиномовний,  если у кого-то есть какая нибудь информация по данной теме, пожалуйста поделитесь. СПАСИБО,


Юля, в инете много информации, вот может что и подойдет.
http://klasnaocinka.com.ua/uk/articl...ovannya-d.html 
http://www.zakinppo.org.ua/2010-06-0...04-08-05-59-48 
http://www.sadochok.org/343/napryamk...ve-vyhovannya/ 
http://leleka.dnepredu.com/uk/site/o...boti-z-pr.html

----------


## strelka_64

> Да нужно обязательно о врачах


Может быть этот материал поможет
http://pochemu4ka.ru/load/detjam_o_p...ot/56-1-0-1169
http://copy.yandex.net/?text=%D0%BF%...15f4db&keyno=0

----------


## Т 83

Спасибо большое!

----------


## Divaella

Девочки помогите пожалуйста очень нужны конспекты занятий по обучению детей грамоте в старшей группе, у нас украинский детский сад но есть одна русскоязычная группа, конспектов на русском нет, раньше была программа детский сад дом радости и мы пользовались методикой обучения грамоте Шулешко, если есть такая возможность помогите, очень хотим использовать таблицу "Аквариум с буквами" помогите с конспектами, пожалуйста :No2:

----------


## Inna2808

Девочки, всем привет! Я музруководитель, но воспитатели наши попросили поискать "Морально-етичне виховання за сюжетами казок". Может у кого-то что-то есть или встречалось. ПОМОГИТЕ. Заранее говорю спасибо!!!

----------


## ludmila141975

Здравствуй, очень, очень нужна эта книга (Физкультурно-оздоровительная работа: комплексное планирование по программе под редакцией М. А. Васильевой, В. В. Гербовой, Т. С. Комаровой. Младший, средний, старший дошкольный возраст) ......пожалуйста, пожалуйста!!!!!

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, всем привет! Я музруководитель, но воспитатели наши попросили поискать "Морально-етичне виховання за сюжетами казок". Может у кого-то что-то есть или встречалось. ПОМОГИТЕ. Заранее говорю спасибо!!!


Такой материал есть в инете, но на русском языке. Если нужны ссылки, пишите.

----------


## strelka_64

> Здравствуй, очень, очень нужна эта книга (Физкультурно-оздоровительная работа: комплексное планирование по программе под редакцией М. А. Васильевой, В. В. Гербовой, Т. С. Комаровой. Младший, средний, старший дошкольный возраст) ......пожалуйста, пожалуйста!!!!!


Посмотрите здесь.только надо регистрироваться      http://vkusnyasha.ru/roditelym/15299...y-sredniy.html

----------


## ludmila141975

спасибо большое за ссылочку, но вот там нет 4 и 5 страницы, а очень хочется

----------


## smoljanka

> спасибо большое за ссылочку, но вот там нет 4 и 5 страницы, а очень хочется


  у меня есть эти страницы , но не знаю как вставить картинки, подскажите пожалуйста...

----------


## smoljanka

ну вот, наверное так... стр.4 и 5 http://*********su/2472171.htm, http://*********su/2436331.htm

----------


## zarinka

> не знаю как вставить картинки,


Можно отправить по электронке, прикрепив файл, можно воспользоваться такими файлообменниками http://*********ru/index.php или http://www.radikal.ru/ а описано все вот здесь 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131390

----------


## Inna2808

> Такой материал есть в инете, но на русском языке. Если нужны ссылки, пишите.


Сбросьте ссылки, пожалуйста.

----------


## smoljanka

*zarinka*, да, да, спасибо, нашла на форуме

----------


## konnata

Добрый день девочки! Пожалуйста, у кого есть эта книга Название: Заучивание стихотворений с использованием моделей
Автор: Лира Т.А.
Издательство: Содействие
Год выхода: 2009. Скиньте Нужно для занятий с сыночком. Спасибо! kon866048@yandex.ru

----------


## strelka_64

> Добрый день девочки! Пожалуйста, у кого есть эта книга Название: Заучивание стихотворений с использованием моделей
> Автор: Лира Т.А.
> Издательство: Содействие
> Год выхода: 2009. Скиньте Нужно для занятий с сыночком. Спасибо! kon866048@yandex.ru


http://www.razym.ru/semiyahobbi/deti...m-modeley.html

----------


## Бджілка

Посмотрите, может что подойдёт. Взято из своей работы. У нас была проверка по правовому воспитанию. http://narod.ru/disk/61068001001.3cb...D0%B2.doc.html
http://narod.ru/disk/61068088001.6e3...D1%83.doc.html
D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BA.doc.html
D0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8F.doc.html
D0%B7%D0%BA%D0%B8.doc.html
D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%85.doc.html
D0%B5%D1%81%D1%82.doc.html

----------


## Бджілка

> Девчонки, помогите пожалуйста, у нас будет проходить семинар руководителей детских садов, тема-"правове виховання", наш сад полностью украиномовний,  если у кого-то есть какая нибудь информация по данной теме, пожалуйста поделитесь. СПАСИБО,


http://narod.ru/disk/61068642001.413...0%9C.docx.html
http://narod.ru/disk/61068988001.e0e...1%83.docx.html
http://narod.ru/disk/61069037001.fe4...D0%BE.doc.html
http://narod.ru/disk/61069101001.a8c...%2057.doc.html

----------


## Бджілка

> Девчонки, помогите пожалуйста, у нас будет проходить семинар руководителей детских садов, тема-"правове виховання", наш сад полностью украиномовний,  если у кого-то есть какая нибудь информация по данной теме, пожалуйста поделитесь. СПАСИБО,


http://narod.ru/disk/61069269001.ad9...20(3).zip.html
http://narod.ru/disk/61069486001.c40...D0%B8.doc.html
http://narod.ru/disk/61069509001.516...D0%B8.ppt.html

----------


## Холия

Здравствуйте,нужны картинки для детей от2до3лет,на тему:предметы личной гигиены(мыло,шампунь,зубн.щетка,паста.полотенце,мочалка и т.д.).

----------


## strelka_64

> Здравствуйте,нужны картинки для детей от2до3лет,на тему:предметы личной гигиены(мыло,шампунь,зубн.щетка,паста.полотенце,мочалка и т.д.).


Посмотрите здесь    http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4440841

----------


## Королёк

Девочки,помогите  пожалуйста, есть  ли  у  кого  "Программа   развития  дошкольного образовательного  учреждения"   ,т.е.  инф  справка  об  учрежд.,  Аналитический  блок,   Концепция(проект   желаемого   будущего   состояния  доу   как   системы,   стратегия и  тактика  перехода  в  новое  состояние.      Как  оформлять?     Что  писать?  Дали  всего  3 дня  на   написание.    *За  любую  информацию   буду  очень   благодарна!!!!*

----------


## ParNat

> Девочки,помогите  пожалуйста, есть  ли  у  кого  "Программа   развития  дошкольного образовательного  учреждения"   ,т.е.  инф  справка  об  учрежд.,  Аналитический  блок,   Концепция(проект   желаемого   будущего   состояния  доу   как   системы,   стратегия и  тактика  перехода  в  новое  состояние.      Как  оформлять?     Что  писать?  Дали  всего  3 дня  на   написание.    *За  любую  информацию   буду  очень   благодарна!!!!*


К сожалению, только сегодня увидела Ваше сообщение. В данный момент у меня есть черновой вариант Программы развития (почему-то в домашнем компьютере есть только он :Meeting: ). Если еще не поздно, могу сегодня скинуть его, а завтра с работы скину отредактированную, рабочую версию

----------


## Мариночка-5

У нас группа - капитошки, очень интересное название

----------


## цвятошка

> Добрый день! Девочки, выпускной на носу, может кто посоветует интересную игру с родителями на выпускной. Очень надо, заранее благодарна!!!!


c большим опозданием конечно, но может пригодиться и на других утренниках. Мы нарезали ленты атласные метра 3 длиной; делали две команды из родителей (пап) и они "заплетали" дочурке косу) Сложность и прикол в том, что нельзя было перекладывать ленту из руки в руку. Смеху было много))))( У нас родители дружные были)  И так получилось, что в одной команде были родители, где в семьях по два ребенка, а в другой команде - у родителей по одному ребенку. Победила команда где в семье по два ребенка. Ну мы тут же прокомментировали, что вывод напрашивается сам собой - пора заводить второго ребенка и так же привести в наш сад)

----------


## СМИТТИ

Девочки, очень нужна книга Голицыной Н.С. "Перспективное планирование в 1 младшей группе" У кого есть, скиньте, пожалуйста.

----------


## zarinka

> Девочки, очень нужна книга Голицыной Н.С. "Перспективное планирование в 1 младшей группе" У кого есть, скиньте, пожалуйста.


Светочка, вот здесь скачать просто можно http://planetadetstva.net/pedagogam/...ya-gruppa.html если не получится, пиши, запущу комп и скину, это я с ноутбука пишу, а он новый и нет никаких закладок на файлообменники.

----------


## Ирина 51

Девочки,помогите пожалуйста, есть ли у кого интерактивные  игры в презентации художественно-естетического направления ДОУ.Спасибо.

----------


## СМИТТИ

*zarinka*, 
Оксана, спасибо огромное. Скачалось без проблем.

----------


## svetaegorova

Девочки срочно нужно занятие по социализации, интеграция с коммуникацией и труд. На любую тему.

----------


## Татьяна Ефимова

Здравствуйте, может есть у кого календарно-тематическое планирование по программе "Детство" в разных возрастных группах?

----------


## SHATKOVSKAY

девочки может у кого есть занятие по знакомству со строительными специальностями??

----------


## strelka_64

> девочки может у кого есть занятие по знакомству со строительными специальностями??


http://pedsovet.su/load/319-1-0-19008

----------


## SHATKOVSKAY

огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## vintdora

Девочки, помогите найти стихотворение для детей о русском языке или о буквах. заранее спасибо!

----------


## zarinka

Девченки, сегодня администрация озадачила - изготовить нестандартное пособие по закаливанию, оздоровительной работе. У кого есть какие-нибудь идейки - поделитесь пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## pedagogovna

еще http://festival.1september.ru/articles/601276/ 
http://******.ru/articls/educator/su...svoimi_rukami/
http://www.maaam.ru/obrazovanie/nest...-po-fizkulture
http://www.maaam.ru/detskijsad/fizku...mi-rukami.html
http://tmndetsady.ru/metodicheskiy-k.../news1683.html
http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/fizku...e-oborudovanie

----------


## pedagogovna

http://sadsv3.ucoz.ru/index/nestanda...mi_rukami/0-51
http://stranamasterov.ru/node/102845
http://www.doshkolnik.edu.cap.ru/?t=...81&news=180167

----------


## macka

привет, колеги с украины! очень нужно занятие для младшей группы - математика, природа, сенсорное развитие. поделитесь конспектами. спасибо. сегодня сообщили, что нужно дать открытое районное занятие, примерно на конец ноября.

----------


## СМИТТИ

> Девченки, сегодня администрация озадачила - изготовить нестандартное пособие по закаливанию, оздоровительной работе. У кого есть какие-нибудь идейки - поделитесь пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо.


Оксана, глянь у девочек-физкультурниц: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133742

----------


## Svetik1961.61

Девочки,добрый вечер! Я ваша соседка - музыкальный руководитель! К вам с просьбой...Моя коллега и подруга,воспитатель выступает с комп.презентацией по теме: возрастные особенности детей 6 - 7 лет. Времени нет! Она нервничает! Помогите чем можете!!! :Tender:  Если можно,пожалуйста в личку. Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Neffy

> Девочки,добрый вечер! Я ваша соседка - музыкальный руководитель! К вам с просьбой...Моя коллега и подруга,воспитатель выступает с комп.презентацией по теме: возрастные особенности детей 6 - 7 лет. Времени нет! Она нервничает! Помогите чем можете!!! Если можно,пожалуйста в личку. Буду очень благодарна!


*Возрастные особенности детей 6 - 7 лет*

[IMG]http://s16.******info/aa1952c39382a3e5b6365f06c7925bcf.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Neffy

> Девочки,добрый вечер! Я ваша соседка - музыкальный руководитель! К вам с просьбой...Моя коллега и подруга,воспитатель выступает с комп.презентацией по теме: возрастные особенности детей 6 - 7 лет. Времени нет! Она нервничает! Помогите чем можете!!! Если можно,пожалуйста в личку. Буду очень благодарна!


*Вот, сделала Вам презентацию))) Если что-то не так или нужно переделать, добавить - напишите, сделаем)))*

*Презентация
"Возрастные особенности детей 6-7 лет"*


[IMG]http://s9.******info/f30cbab4996c7f78684d7b37c0517e1e.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ElenaV

Можно я у вас попрошу помощи. Я хочу сделать презентацию " Моя безопасная дорога" Мне надо ее озвучить, я не умею. Может ли кто мне помочь записать звук. Текст
http://http://narod.ru/disk/62446071...0%B4.docx.html Заранее спасибо!

----------


## buba_nata

> Можно я у вас попрошу помощи. Я хочу сделать презентацию " Моя безопасная дорога" Мне надо ее озвучить, я не умею. Может ли кто мне помочь записать звук. Текст
> http://http://narod.ru/disk/62446071...0%B4.docx.html Заранее спасибо!


Могла бы помочь, но ссылка у меня не рабочая... нужна сама презентация и текст, лучше письмом bubenec007@list.ru

----------


## konnata

Добрый день! Девочки помогите пожалуйста с названием уголка творчества (рисование, лепка).

----------


## konnata

Девочки ещё просьба. Нужна книга "Математика в движении". Планирование, оздоровительно-развивающие занятия, подвижно-дидактические игры.
авторы Т. Н. Доронова, С. Г. Якобсон, Е. В. Соловьева, Т. И. Гризик, В. В. Гербова

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки помогите пожалуйста с названием уголка творчества (рисование, лепка).


У нас уголок работ по лепке называется "Умелые пальчики".

----------


## Irina61

> Добрый день! Девочки помогите пожалуйста с названием уголка творчества (рисование, лепка).


Радуга творчества. Мир глазами ребенка. Рисуем и лепим. Мир детских фантазий. Разноцветные кисточки. Волшебная страна детства. Разноцветная палитра. Лепим. Рисуем. Творим. Сделали сами своими руками. Наши талантливые ручки. Наши работы. Вернисаж детских работ. 

И загляните сюда, здесь можно подсмотреть оформление
http://www.dou-shkola.ru/-Stendy-Podstavka-dlya-lepki-
http://89164645990.ru/catalog/dla-risunkov

----------


## Антон Золотухин

Подскажите пожалуйста, кто знает где можно купить или сшить на заказ костюм человек-пружина???

----------


## strelka_64

> Подскажите пожалуйста, кто знает где можно купить или сшить на заказ костюм человек-пружина???


http://zxcc.ru/c361-405562.html

----------


## zarinka

Девочки, прошу "Аукцион идей", показываю интегрированное занятие на методобъединение в младшей группе по сюжету мультфильма "Сказка про колобок" (еще советский)  математика+природа (закрепление осени) +ознакомление с окружающим+оздоровительные технологии (в общем винегрет), в конце нужна какая-нибудь продуктивная деятельность поинтересней. Смысл в том, что вся компания вместе с колобком пришли к внучке на именины, колобка есть жалко и едят другое угощение. Вот тут и надо малышатам что-то сделать руками. Большое спасибо за помощь.

----------


## strelka_64

> Вот тут и надо малышатам что-то сделать руками.


Оксана, на одном из сайтов кто-то предлагал такую идею: детки из солёного теста лепят хлебобулочные изделия, например, бублики, их уносят, а через несколько минут заносят настоящие, будто бы испекли. Очень интересно! Только не знаю, подойдёт ли малышам.

----------


## zarinka

> Только не знаю, подойдёт ли малышам.


Как раз и подойдет, мы кроме бубликов и шариков пока ничего лепить и не умеем. Большое спасибо, про соленое тесто я думала, но чтобы так, не догадалась.

----------


## yfnfif973

А если торт из печенья?  Малыши поломать печенье вполне смогут, а воспитатель добавит крем.

----------


## nady1410

Девочки помогите  нужна сказка по кльтурно-навственному воспитанию  для конкурса.

----------


## yfnfif973

> Девочки помогите  нужна сказка по кльтурно-навственному воспитанию  для конкурса.


Может это подойдет. Когда-то скачала из интернета:
http://narod.ru/disk/62762640001.839...D0%BE.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/62762672001.8e4...D1%88.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/62762737001.d5c...D1%8F.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/62762755001.637...D0%B0.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/62762776001.a31...D0%BA.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/62762884001.4f4...D0%B5.mp3.html

----------


## Татьяна123

Добрый вечер!!! Помогите пожалуйста, найти книгу в электронном виде "Степанова М.И., Бурлакова И. А., Березина Н. О., Клопотова Е. Е. « Мониторинг достижения детьми планируемых результатов" по программе " Успех"

----------


## Татьяна123



----------


## tatuchka

Девочки, очень нужна рабочая программа для второй младшей группы, выручайте

----------


## Ляля58

Добрый вечер дорогие коллеги!
Обращаюсь к вам по просьбе воспитателя . Срочно нужны конспекты занятий по экологическому воспитанию для 2 младшей группы.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, где посмотреть? Или может кто-нибудь поделится готовыми?
Спасибо!

----------


## strelka_64

> Срочно нужны конспекты занятий по экологическому воспитанию для 2 младшей группы.


А по какой программе вы работаете? Если по Васильевой, то можно здесь посмотреть http://detsad-kitty.ru/metod/konsp/3...mentarnyx.html   или здесь   http://skyclipart.ru/detsad/books_of...kogo-sada.html

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Уважаемые девочки. Помогите с сообщением из опыта работы для воспитателей "Обучение составлению описательных рассказов по игрушкам через интеграцию образовательных областей"

----------


## софья николаевна

Уважаемые коллеги, помогите с конспектом занятия во 2 младшей группе. Тема: "Домашние животные". Спасибо за помощь!

----------


## strelka_64

> Уважаемые коллеги, помогите с конспектом занятия во 2 младшей группе. Тема: "Домашние животные". Спасибо за помощь!


http://doshkolnik.ru/zaniatia-s-detm...zhivotnie.html
http://detsad-kitty.ru/metod/963-kon...lya-detej.html

----------


## Наяна

Уважаемые коллеги! Обращаюсь с большой просьбой к экспертам по аттестации (по московской области). Дело в том, что у меня скоро аттестация, но не знаю как правильно заполнять заявление и кто приедет меня аттестовывать. Объясню,  я работаю совместителем воспитателем (так записано в трудовой книжке) веду НОД по физической культуре, т.к. нет инструктора по ФИЗО. Вопрос , как мне аттестовываться  если должности воспитатель по ФИЗО нет в справочнике по должностям, а воспитательскую работу (на группе не работаю) я не знаю.

----------


## Оптимистка

> веду НОД по физической культуре


У нас воспитатель по ФИЗО аттестовалась по должности воспитатель в 2012 г., представляла свою работу по  физо и экспертом был такой же специалист, и руководитель эксперной группы тоже.

----------


## Алена345

Девочки может у кого есть хорошие занятия по нетрадиционной технике рисования свечой связанное с мыльными пузырями, очень нужно, может кто-то такое подобное встречал на страницах инете, помогите,плиз))))

----------


## Солодок

Девочки! У кого есть материал по этой теме, поделитесь, пожалуйста! *Роль воспитателя в организации музыкально-игровой деятельности детей старшего дошкольного возраста`* (надо дочери для курсовой)

----------


## berryX

Девочки, добрый вечер. Я заглянула к вам из соседнего форума по просьбе моей подруги- воспитателя. Помогите, пожалуйста, с конспектом занятия с элементами сказкотерапии, или подскажите где искать. Спасибо

----------


## berryX

> Девочки! У кого есть материал по этой теме, поделитесь, пожалуйста! *Роль воспитателя в организации музыкально-игровой деятельности детей старшего дошкольного возраста`* (надо дочери для курсовой)



У меня есть вот такие консультации, но они на укр. языке. http://files.mail.ru/5O5B6J Если подойдёт - переведите в переводчике. Извините,  так быстро больше ничего не нашла...

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, добрый вечер. Я заглянула к вам из соседнего форума по просьбе моей подруги- воспитателя. Помогите, пожалуйста, с конспектом занятия с элементами сказкотерапии, или подскажите где искать. Спасибо


http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/razno...tarshei-gruppy
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/103288/

----------


## borisovna11

Доброго времени суток! Ищу материал по использованию графических моделей, нужны общие теоретические вопросы, практика есть - нужно обоснование, может список литературы где почитать ...

----------


## pedagogovna

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134435



> Ищу материал по использованию графических моделей,


это раздел Мнемотехника - мнемокарты, мнемотаблицы- здесь тоже используются графические модели- Такое вам нужно?

----------


## Sveta_1

Пожалуйста,помогите!Ищу материал для курсовой работы"ФОРМИРОВАНИЕ ЭЛЕМЕНТАРНО-МАТЕМАТИЧЕСКИХ НАВЫКОВ У ДЕТЕЙ РАННЕГО ВОЗРАСТА,КАК ЧАСТЬ ИНТЕЛЛЕКТУАЛЬНОГО РАЗВИТИЯ РЕБЕНКА(за методикою Монтессори)

----------


## tatuchka

Девочки! Подскажите, как правильно оформляется протокол психодиагностического обследования?

----------


## Marusay

> *Ляля58*, Срочно нужны конспекты занятий по экологическому воспитанию для 2 младшей группы.
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где посмотреть? Или может кто-нибудь поделится готовыми?


 http://www.edu.murmansk.ru/www/do/me...ml/ecol_ml.htm

----------


## СМИТТИ

Девчата, может кто-нибудь писал отчет к педсовету "Результаты наблюдений социально-личностного развития детей 2-3г.ж."? Буду благодарна за любую помощь!

----------


## pedagogovna

это мысли и умные слова 
http://mdou15.68edu.ru/Faili_dlia_sa...vit_dohkol.pdf 
http://lychiksad.narod.ru/vospitanie...tnoe_razvitie/
http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/uprav...podkhody-k-org
http://prezentacii.com/pedagogike/11...hkolnikov.html

http://rasobr.ucoz.ru/load/1-1-0-32
http://www.webkursovik.ru/kartgotrab.asp?id=36365



> Девчата, может кто-нибудь писал отчет к педсовету "Результаты наблюдений социально-личностного развития детей 2-3г.ж."? Буду благодарна за любую помощь!

----------


## pedagogovna

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133397&page=23 №332 от Елены книга Социализация... может там чего-нибудь найдётё.




> "Результаты наблюдений социально-личностного развития детей 2-3г.ж.

----------


## svetaegorova

Добрый день, уважаемые друзья, срочно нужен конспект занятия по духовно-нравственному воспитанию на тему рождество христово для детей старшего дошкольного возраста , буду благодарна за любую информацию.

----------


## strelka_64

> Добрый день, уважаемые друзья, срочно нужен конспект занятия по духовно-нравственному воспитанию на тему рождество христово для детей старшего дошкольного возраста , буду благодарна за любую информацию.


http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/okruz...nikov?page=100
http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/okruz...estvo-hristovo

----------


## Ирина 51

Девочки, помогите пожалуйста, может кто делал портфолио детского сада - поделитесь опытом.

----------


## Galca

Пишу по просьбе коллеги. Помогите, пожалуйста, она решила аттестоваться на первую, взяв за основу английский язык в ДОУ. Интересует все связанное с этим. Спасибо за помощь

----------


## strelka_64

> Пишу по просьбе коллеги. Помогите, пожалуйста, она решила аттестоваться на первую, взяв за основу английский язык в ДОУ. Интересует все связанное с этим. Спасибо за помощь


http://www.o-detstve.ru/forteachers/...ment/8876.html
http://englishhobby.ru/english_for_k...s_all_lessons/
http://metodisty.ru/m/gnews/global/a...v_detskom_sadu
http://www.maaam.ru/detskijsad/organ...-malysham.html
http://nsportal.ru/sazonova-elena-leonidovna

----------


## Galca

> http://www.o-detstve.ru/forteachers/...ment/8876.html
> http://englishhobby.ru/english_for_k...s_all_lessons/
> http://metodisty.ru/m/gnews/global/a...v_detskom_sadu
> http://www.maaam.ru/detskijsad/organ...-malysham.html
> http://nsportal.ru/sazonova-elena-leonidovna


* СПАСИБО!!!!!!*

----------


## Olga123

добрый вечер,я-муз руководитель,пишу по просьбе коллеги-воспитателя.Девочки с Украины ,поделитесь пожалуйста перспективным планом по программе "Впевнений старт" кто писал такой .Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Фрося

Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста, моему любимому воспитателю. У нее разногласия с педагогом по поводу одевания детей ясельной группы на прогулку, есть ли определеная методика, какие обязанности вос-ля и пом.восп-ля при одевании детей.

----------


## Marusay

> У нее разногласия с педагогом по поводу одевания детей ясельной группы на прогулку, есть ли определеная методика, какие обязанности вос-ля и пом.восп-ля при одевании детей.


  Во всех группах пом воспитателя одевает детей вместе с воспитателем. Одевают первую подгруппу вместе и воспитатель выходит с ними гулять, 2 половину одевает пом воспитателя(у нас всегда кто нибудь приходит помогать(прачки,коридорная..) , если деток много) и выходит с ними тоже гулять. 
Последовательность одевания вы, наверно, знаете.

----------


## Фрося

> пом воспитателя одевает детей вместе с воспитателем. Одевают первую подгруппу вместе


Спасибо за ответ, но с кем в это время вторая подгруппа

----------


## yfnfif973

Все дети разные. Есть такие, которые частично одеваться умеют, им одежду нужно только поправить. Это и будет первая подгруппа. Они оденутся раньше и выйдут с воспитателем. А остальные продолжат одеваться с помощником воспитателя.

----------


## Фрося

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## yfnfif973

Насколько я знаю, инструкции по одеванию детей нет. Может, и ошибаюсь. А начальству, если ему нужно придраться, все равно не угодишь. Такая работа - всего не предусмотришь.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## yfnfif973

Вот что нашла по этому поводу в интернете http://sovet4ik.info/read/deti1/odev..._detskom_sadu/

----------


## Иннка

шановні колеги, підкажіть будь-ласка, як правильно писати перспективне і щоденне  планування для дітей раннього віку? мені зробили зауваження, а методиста в садочку немає. можливо хтось поділиться досвідом, бо у нас в цьому році атестація садочка, а я не можу дійти згоди з керівництвом. завчасне спасибі!

----------


## macka

> шановні колеги, підкажіть будь-ласка, як правильно писати перспективне і щоденне  планування для дітей раннього віку? мені зробили зауваження, а методиста в садочку немає. можливо хтось поділиться досвідом, бо у нас в цьому році атестація садочка, а я не можу дійти згоди з керівництвом. завчасне спасибі!


вот моя сетка занятий на месяц на младшую группу  http://files.mail.ru/TV473A, может на ранній вік поменять занятия???(это перспективный) щоденне викладу пізніше

----------


## macka

http://files.mail.ru/OXZ5QE
http://files.mail.ru/O552W5
http://files.mail.ru/Q4LR5P
http://files.mail.ru/G4GWB5
http://files.mail.ru/QJIKT7
это щоденне планування (шаблон)

----------


## macka

http://files.mail.ru/D2JPIH
вот девочки на форуме выкладывали планування на ранній вік

----------


## macka

что-то не получилось выложить сетку, я еще только учусь выкладывать материалы. еще раз
http://files.mail.ru/TH8FJR

----------


## тарабенечка

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста найти материал по теме: Конспект по развитию речи с использованием речевых игр по теме: "Раз словечко, два словечко" в старшей группе детского сада

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Помогите, пожалуйста, она решила аттестоваться на первую, взяв за основу английский язык в ДОУ.


http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/razno...lyi-angliiskii * Методическая разработка (средняя группа) по теме:
Кружковая работа. Кружок "Весёлый английский".*
Опубликовано 04.04.2012 - 8:26 - _Рыбина Наталья Алексеевна_ 

http://dohcolonoc.ru/cons/667-anglij...skom-sadu.html *Английский язык в детском саду*.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_ppchbJFnw *АНО ДОУ Солнышко - Песня на английском языке - YouTube*

способ простой- пишем в поиск нужную тему и получаем результат. конкретней может рассказать только специалист

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Конспект по развитию речи с использованием речевых игр по теме: "Раз словечко, два словечко" в старшей группе детского сада


http://festival.1september.ru/articles/576393/ *Конспект занятия по развитию речи в старшей речевой группе по теме "Путешествие в страну умных игр" Старавойтова Елена Анатольевна, воспитатель	*

----------


## Kazinja

Девочки! Помогите пожалуйста идеями. В саду будет методическое обьединение, заведующая попросила нас придумать тему . Соберуться воспитатели со всего района и нужно показать что-то интересное, чему-то научить. Может у кого-нибудь есть какие интересные идеи, может проводили что подобное. Только это не должно быть как лекция или консультации по вопросам воспитания и образования. У нас уже давно отказались от скушных рефератов и консультаций, каждый детсад придумывает что-нибудь этакое, без показа открытых занятий и длинных концертов. Буду рада любым предложениям.

----------

